# True or False



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Soooo, let's try a new game.

I'll say something like "The person below me ______" and you have you say whether it's _true_ or _false_, then come up with one of your own for the next person to answer, and on and on and on. This will probably suck, but hey. :lol

The person below me eats breakfast every day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

The person below me loves sports.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

True!

The person below me has an account on an online dating site.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True... technically, but it's only to do the quizzes.

The person below me loves cats.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below me has been to Africa.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

False but I may be going next summer!

The person below me reads comic books.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False. 

The person below me smokes pot.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

false

the person below me drinks alcohol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

faaaaaalse

The person below me is currently hungry.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False

The person below me watches too much tv.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below me spends too much time on the computer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

true, totally

The person below me is a huge fan of yogurt.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False.

The person below me sleeps with stuffed animals.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below me wants to have Lasik done.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

The person below me weighs under 526.4 pounds.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False.

The person below me, envisages a day when our planet will be overun by the Lizard people.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

True. (But then I saw "V" remember!!)

The person below me's belly button needs cleaning.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. Mine is thoroughly clean. =p

The person below me dislikes peanut butter and jam sandwiches.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False. I eat them every weekday for lunch.

The person below me can do 15 continuous, proper pushups.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below is afraid of heights.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

The person below me is listening to music right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False, surprisingly. :eek

The person below me is not wearing any socks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

False

The person below me saw a parrot today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False - But I did see a big black bear.



The person below me loves to clean.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

The person below me feels depressed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

always true

The person below me likes the smell of gasoline.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

True.

The person below me likes cool ranch doritos.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True, but I prefer the original kind.

The person below me can play an instrument.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

True

The person below me hates reality television shows


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is a member of another anxiety message board.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below me is cool.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, you can read me like a book. :cig

The person below me is a fiend, a cad, a rotter, a blackguard, a scoundrel...oh wait...that would be me.

The person below me is like...y'know...really really nice.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes -and no! ...I am the descendant of a bonafide blackguard: a pirate to be precise!! (Just like the character Rhett Butler in "Gone With the Wind") ...I am proud of my heritage!

The person below me has a middle name they don't particularly like.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. I actually like my middle name. Francis - named after my Grandad.

The person below thought my middle name was funny.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...True!!! :kma  :lol 

The person below me absolutely adores Opera!! - :yes :yes :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False. 

I do not like my middle name very much though. Louise. (bleh) Made for lots of fun name calling. Lori Louise. I was called "Lou Lou" by some ppl for quite a while because they knew it embarassed me. :mum 


anywayssss


The person below me doesn't drive.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol I ended up posting after you posted but you posted while I was still typing. But the answer is still false... :b :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

false

The person below me has been to another country.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True! I've been to Cananda. :b 


The person below me hasn't showered yet today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me reads a lot.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True, if reading includes the internet.

The person below likes science.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

true.

the person below me plays a musical instrument.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a blog.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False.

The person below me prefers white bread.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...ish. Used to like them now they suck.

The person below me is really depressed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True-ish, Sunday nights always suck.

The person below me wants to spit on Paris Hilton.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me will either say true or flase.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm gonna break the rules...incorrect.

The person below me wants a dog.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

you didn't have to, Dan said flase not False.

True

the person below me has a motorbike.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

AdrianG said:


> you didn't have to, Dan said flase not False.


Bah!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. everyone but me has one . Not Cool.


The person below me is most likely dreading tomorrow,


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False, no more than any other day. Plus I start guitar lessons 

The person below me has lots of friends.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me loves Taco Bell.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Never tried it. But I'd guess false.

The person below me has worked at a restaurant


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. First job.


The person below me is wearing their pj's.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True! (how did you know?)

The person below me has a MySpace account.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is cold right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. I'm purrfect.

The person below me can make balloon animals.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False

The person below me suffers from SA


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False: I live with it, not suffer from it.

The person below me is on a laptop.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

false: i don't think a laptop could support my weight

the person below me hates new music


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Mostly true, but there is the diamond in the rough.

The person below me feels that the Red Sox are a-ok!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. I don't feel anything about the Red Sox.

The person below me believes in aliens.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me believes in ghosts.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me wishes they were older.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False.

The person below likes rap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

The person below me likes country.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False

The person below me wishes they were as cool as me


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True!

The person below me has Google set as their homepage.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below me has Firefox as their Internet browser.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below me prefers a quiet environment over a noisy one.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Totally True.

The person below me has red hair.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me loves to sleep until noon.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

False

The person below me believes in a higher power


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me hates roller coasters.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely false.

The person below me has gone to college or university.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me loves to read.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has siblings.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True.

The person below me currently stinks.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. I stink of that funny chcolate effect Lynx deodrant.

Aherm moving on though the person below me feels like going on a killing spree.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False - at least not yet, anyway; the day isn't over.

The person below me plays a musical instrument.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False - used to play the keyboard as a kid though.

The person below me has read Angels & Demons.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me has gone camping this year.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Falso

The person below me is alive.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True (Well more _dead_ than alive, but alive never the less).

The person below me loves video games.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

True! -X box to be precise (although I quit playing them recently).

The person below me loves the Looney Tune's Opera episodes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False... but, uh... Looney Tunes opera episodes? :stu :b

The person below me can eat with chopsticks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

True!! ....but.... :bah -For shame!... :bah



njodis said:


> False... but, uh... Loney Tonues opera episodes? :stu :b
> 
> The person below me can eat with chopsticks.


Talk about uncultured!! :roll ...For your _education _-here's a clip!!

...I dunno: these youngin's just missed out majorly on quality entertainment and culture! :yes :yes :stu

-So: Watch and learn, young man!! :yes :wife 
[youtube:2raztqmd]



[/youtube:2raztqmd]

The person below me actually bothered to watch the you tube clip that I just posted! :b


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

True 

The person below me has been logged on to SAS for the last 2 hours


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True!  Who was that chick at the end? lol. (that was my answer to Ruby's question)

The last question: False, I just logged in 10 minutes ago.


The person below me LOVES camping.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False... at least, it's always sucked when I've gone.

Actually, I have seen that episode: I used to watch Looney Tunes every day when I was a kid. I'm sure I've probably seen every episode. :lol

The person below me secretly wanted Wile E. Coyote to catch Roadrunner.

edit: DAMMIT


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> False... at least, it's always sucked when I've gone.
> 
> Actually, I have seen that episode: I used to watch Looney Tunes every day when I was a kid. I'm sure I've probably seen every episode. :lol
> 
> ...


YES!!! ...without a doubt! :banana

...but didn't he manage it in one fateful episode?! :con ...Pretty sure that I remember it: it was THE episode that Wile E. Coyote finally caught up with Road Runner. (By the way: "Road Runner" always kind of gave me the ****s!

...and in answer to Loris' questions: I don't have a clue!! :b (I shortly changed the clip to "Rhapsody Rabbit" ...my computer is SOOOOO slow at uploading any you tube clips now! :stu -eh! ....so I don't know who that chick at the end is either?! -or why the hell she is even in the clip?! :stu ...Sorry: didn't expect the clip to 'screw up' right at the end!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Rubes, its okay. Made for an unexpected and interesting ending.  Heeee



The person below me is eating right now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Buuurrrp* Just finished.

The person below me thirves on danger!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. I love thirving on danger.
I speshlly like driving fast.



The person below me is hot.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah i'm ice cold honey.


The person below me secretly beleives in Santa.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

False.

The person below me wakes up to the radio as opposed to an alarm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True... the alarm sound on my clock brings me close to a heart attack when it wakes me up. :lol

The person below me can navigate their home in pitch darkness.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False .. I walked into the kitchen cabinet and nearly broke my glasses when I tried walking in the dark.

The person below me doesn't wear a watch.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False. I feel nekkid without it (outside of the house, that is).


The person below me has piercing(s).


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. I find it more convenient to count off the seconds in my head. 

Damn it, posted too late.

False, I have no piercings. 

The person below me was completely taken by surprise when the big boat sank in 'Titanic'.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. I was all like "WTF??!!??" 

Cuz I had NO idea thats what was going to happen. Even after hours of flooding and stuff.



The person below me watches "the Golden Girls" every single day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me prefers Star Trek over Star Wars.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks that Bryan with a Y is cooler than Brian with an I.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False! (sorry - my son is Br*i*an)

The person below me makes sure their bread is whole grain before they buy it.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

False. Very false.

The person below me thinks the name 'Glenn' is cooler than the name 'Glen' (OK, so I sort of half-copied that idea from a post above me).


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False. I love me some potato bread. =D

The person below me dances when no one's watching.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I cannot lie, it's true.

The person below me is really skilled at drawing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. believe it or not and writing (i know show off :b )

The person below me wshes they coulda spent a few more hours in bed this morning.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

true!

the person below me has over 10,000 songs in their mp3 player.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks that ANCIENT's avatar promotes tobacco corporations.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me has a driver's license


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

true

the person below me thinks Polar should be banned (for posting faster than me)!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...guys messing up these boards with communist propoganda.

The person below me thinks ANCIENT's signature is hot with double t's.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False! Just one t.

The person below me believes in God.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

False (not in the usually sense)

The person below me loves the smell of their own feet. (weirdo)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me thinks I'm odd.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks Karl is old.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

False

The person below me thinks danielk is old.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

- time out -

I swear I read _old_ in Karl's post, not _odd_. Must be a loss of vision due to my advanced age...


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

False 

The person below me has more than 20 icons on their desktop.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False.

The person below me goes commando.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Um... false

The person below me knows how to unicycle


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

False.

The person below me has written a song before.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...in like 2nd grade :lol

The person below me likes the Red Sox.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me plans to vote for Obama.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

True!!!! ...oops: I'm an Aussie! -But I'd vote for him!!!(yummy) :b 

The person below me is in complete awe of my sexual virility. :yes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So True. 

The person below me thinks s/he's God!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes. -But only the God of Love, SS, only the God of Love... :sigh :b 

The person below me flosses their teeth regularly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I plead the fifth. No, um I try to remember to do it at least once a week. I suck. Its my parents fault. I blame them. 


The person below me drinks coffee regularly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. I wouldn't really call it "regularly"

The person below me has been caught picking their nose.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

..........


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I blow my nose like a good boy.

The person below me has the need for speed.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I ride my motorbike like the devil. My folks thank the lord each day I come back home after work.

The person below me is considering going on a blind date.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...I just need to be set up on a date first...lol

The person below me likes their life.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

True. I like it, I don't love it. Yet.

The person below me is not a morning person.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TRUE

The person below me sleeps at least 8 hours a day on average.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

That's a filthy lie! Just lately, four or five hours at the most.

The person below me chews their own toenails (and other people's if they get the chance)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True, I've been known to do it hahaha. I'm much worse with fingernails...ohh bad habits.

The person below me has climbed a mountain.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

True. El Impossible (its in El Salvador)

The person below me has had surgery


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True!

The person below me has had a bone (of their own) broken.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

False

The person below me has eaten fast food today


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False.

The person below me has eaten peanut butter in the past week.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below me is bored.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False, I guess. It's not yet late enough to be bored. =p

The person below me is half asleep.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False

The person below me likes to cook.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. I'm a kickass cook when i can be assed.

The person below me wants to travel the world.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below loves spelunking.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

false

the person below me has a learning disability


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False.


The person below me thinks Kidrock is a hillbillly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False (Isn't he from Michigan?)

The person below me doesn't know what the acronym NASDAQ stands for.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True!

The person below me is in college.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No sir.

The person below me loves the show Friends.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

true.

the person below me loves sports.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Yes, fo sure.

The person below me had a good day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. No wait superfalse.


The person below me stays with their parents.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

True. Housing shortage on my college campus.

The person below me has been electrocuted while attemting to plug something into a wall.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

False... but that's only because the fork was made of plastic.

The person below me has shook hands with a well-known celebrity before.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...Ozzie Smith comes to mind.

The person below me knows who Ozzie Smith is.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. But I know who Ozzy Osbourne is!

The person below me is a fan of Ozzy!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True, but not a huge fan or anything. He's become his own parody lately...

The person below me has owned a portable CD player (discman).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

True

The person below me has accidentally set a whole matchbook on fire.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me cannot drive a stick shift.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me cannot drive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False (I've been driving since 1989)

The person below me doesn't know what barley wine is.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. But I haven't tried it.

The person below me wears their underwear over a pair of tights - Superman style!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False. I don't wear either.

The person below me doesn't know what the 'ACP' in .45 ACP handgun ammo stands for.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True.

The person below me owns an iPod.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ipod? I spit on Ipods. That's false by the way.

The person below me wishes that everyday was filled with sunshine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me prefers vodka over wine.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False, I have no preference because I haven't had either.

The person below is a clean freak.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True. I shower myself daily.

The person below me uses a Mac (as opposed to a PC).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False....I actually prefer UNIX (dying OS), but have a Windows XP SP2. 

*SP3 is out, by the way...as is Vista SP1 - I am a Software Engineer. 

The person below me just looooooves Vista.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False. I love it no more or less than any other OS. I'm an enduser, not an engineer! 

The person below me has flown in an airplane.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. Too scared. :afr 

The person below me is tired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True. It's 1:35am and I should be getting to bad.

.....bed - I can't spell right. Why? 'Cause I am too tired!!! :lol

Your bedtime is 2am.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Not entirely true. It averages around 11:30.

Your bedtime is 2 am and until then you keep switching between SAS and porn! :b :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False. I went to bed at 7 PM last evening and woke up around 1 AM today.

The person below me has smoked pot and they liked it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

True and then False. :cig :no 

I smoked it once out camping -from a total pothead! Who, without a word, rolled a joint and just passed it to me (in total silence! :rofl ).

At first there was nothing. Then I'd look down at my hands and it was like a 70s Abba clip! :eek :cig 

...Then the fits of uncontrollable giggles started :shock . I was laughing at EVERYTHING! To the point that it was a little embarrassing and my stomach hurt.

I vowed never to try it again since it seemed to make my senses even more sensitive than usual (and they're sensitive enough!! :bah ).
Also... on my way to my tent, I'd hear sounds like they were booming right in my ear (true that sound travels strongly at night in a forrest, but this was even more the case!)

The person below me can do an excellent Yoda impersonation!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False, for speak I do not.

The person below me is 6'2'' and rude as hell, for I have to get him/her in the ground before (s)he starts to smell.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False. I'm 6'0", but can be rude as hell when called for.

The person below me intends to vote for Obama.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I am not eligible.


The person below has a big *** afro.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True, you caught me. I was too embarrassed to post my pic before, but here goes nothing...

[attachment=0:2xrapbku]julius.jpg[/attachment:2xrapbku]

The person below me knows who my avatar is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oooh sorry i mucked up the thread.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You forgot to post a question but anyhoo erm the person below me secretly wears a mankini like Borat.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True...I can send you pics later if it gets you off.

The person below me celebrates Christmas.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True

The person below me has had something stuck in their nose as a child.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below has had their wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me has a bug phobia.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False. I just have an irrational fear of them. Not really, just trying to be witty.

The person below me has a dog.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False. Just a cat.

The person below me has a watch that beeps at 7 and 9 and cannot turn off the piece of ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. I have one that beeps at 6 in the morning though and I haven't a clue how to make it stop.

The person below me is in their pjs.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False.

The person below me enjoys traveling.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

true.
the person below is considered obese


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False.

The person below me has a bad temper.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Very true.

The person below me prefers movies over tv shows.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me hates mondays.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False.

The person below me believes the children are our future.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. We should teach them well and let them lead the way, etc etc.

The person below me Intends to shower gifts on all SAS members this Christmas. After all, it is better to give than to receive.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I'm not a Christian and I'm not that religious in any case.

The person below me intends to be a shopping mall Santa this Christmas.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, false.

The person below me likes mustard.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.

The person below likes Hot chili


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me watches Rock Of Love.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me knows who originally performed _Your Mama Don't Dance_ (it wasn't Poison, whose singer is named above).


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.I dunno. :con 

The person below me has more than 3 cups of coffee a day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False.

The person below me has sneezed in the past hour.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me wishes on stars.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me is wearing a thong.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.

The person below is homosexual


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False, unfortunately. Men are so simple.

The person below me has stayed overnight in a hospital.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True.

The person below me is in lurv.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. With myself.

The person below me is wearing those tiger-paw slippers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. Scoobydoo ones jk.

The person below me is doing their best.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.

The person below is mentally retarted


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False- I do do not fixate on eating or making pop tarts.

The person below me has a condom on their head.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

True. I was the victim of a giant condom prank at a restaurant called Dick's Last Resort in Texas.

You are a toaster with great looking legs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me is posting while naked.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ummm....... *puts pants on*.....false

the person below me believes that aliens exist.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me has vomited from drinking too much.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes rap.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Some old school rap... but thats about it. So, only partly true.


The person below me had a bad day today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. t'was okay.

The person below me has bare feet.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

True

The person below is disappointed with the recent discovery of perchlorate on Mars.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

False.

The person below me has to work tomorrow.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I don't work on Saturdays.

The person below me is attending a TGIF party today.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

False!

The person below me is planning to watch the Olympic Games opening ceremony!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I'll be watching it live on TV.

The person below me is going to China for the Olympics.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.

The person below me has a fancy sports car


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me touch-types.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

False.. 

The person below me is currently procrastinating.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.

The person below me has a 4 year college degree


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

False

The person below me is excited it's Friday!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True

The person below me has major depressive disorder


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False.


The person below me has brown hair.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me took a picture today


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

False. 

The person below me has no middle name


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False 

The person below lives in Italy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False.


The person below me is eating right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

False

The person below me lives in a country with a population of more than 25 million


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True im near south of the border of Mexico my mental health deteriorating

The person below has not left their home in more than a week


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

false, I've been to work. but looking back on the week I've had, I wish I hadn't left the house.

The person below me still sucks their thumb.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

False :um

The person below me has lied today.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

Blah! The person below me posts at more than 2 other forums.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

true

the person below me once had a lie in till 1pm


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Once ? I never wake up before 1pm most days. (nightshift you see)


The person below me is gonna get freakin drunk tonight.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false (im so lame)

the person below me hasnt left the house for at least a week


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

false although I didnt want to go out for one week

the person below me has over 100 friends on his or her myspace account


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

true but i only tlk to a few of them

the person below me is a parent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False

The person below is a medical student


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false

the person below me has a big family


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mostly false.



The person below me is drunk right now and/or high.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false, hehe

the person below me has hid in a toilet cubical before


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

True

the person below me has a fear of heights


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True.

The person below me has contributed to Wikipedia.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me lives in a city that's listed on Wikipedia.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True

The person below me understands spanish


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Falso Amigo !


The person below me is freakin crazy.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. Though There is a rumour going around where I work that would suggest otherwise. I suppose it doesn't help to be caught talking to yourself.

The person below me aerate's their lawn on a regular basis.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.

The person below me has credit card debt.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mostly false.



The person below me is in a bad mood right now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False, although I do have a mood disorder.


The person below me is schizophrenic.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me has taken a benzo at least once.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.

The person below me owns a rife


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

False 

The person below me enjoys making lists.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Truuuuuue. Excel charts are my one true love. Don't get me started on colour coordinated to do lists. :mushy

The person below me is traveling somewhere this summer


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Flase

The person below me has visited more than 10 countries


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

False. D:

The person below me is a diehard Bowie fan.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

The person below me is going to skip work tomorrow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

False! I have no job. But if I did I would be because I'm going on vacation.

The person below me had dreams of being an Olympic athlete when they were a kid.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I wanted to be an Olympic archer.

The person below me is going shopping for some designer clothes tomorrow.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Most likely false! But we'll see how things go... >

The person below me wants to eat my turkey sandwich and/or drink my CAPRISUN (ohh namedrop).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.

The person below me is a biochemist.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is that slang for Drugdealer ? Erm no i am not a biochemist.


The person below me is a winter person .


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.


The person below me is Hispanic


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False (White, non-Hispanic -- as the US Census would say)

The person below me has eaten pizza within the last week.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True and a lot of food.


THe person below me works nights, weekends, and holidays.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. Being a mum is a 24/7/365 job. Exhausting, thats for sure. 



Person below me doesn't like or can't drink milk.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False. although I am allergic to milk.


The person below me is level one meaning no relationships outside the family or worse cant leave the house.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

umm im a lil confused with the question but TRUE to the 'cant leave the house' bit. 

the person below me once pee'd themselves


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

True D: go kindergarten.

The person below me hates at least 2 mainstream bands.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ummmm....true. Isn't the number a little low?

The person below me would make a great cop.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. A Detective rather than a street cop at that.

The person below me is thinking of joining the army.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

False.

The person below me has brown hair.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

true

the person below me often listens to music when on the internet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.




The person below bought a brand new car.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false, i have no car, lol

the person below me has a headache


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.


The person below me has all sa related books on self help.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false
the person below me has been locked out of their house before (by accident or on purpose)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

True, I always forget my house key...

The person below me watched Sesame Street as a kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me wears contact lenses


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false

the person below me is below me ^_^


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False, or at least not as I remember it. Sorry. :--/

The person below me once thawed a thousand year old frozen head.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. And we've been together ever since.


The person below me has to shave their back!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False. 


The person below me takes medication


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is having a birthday soon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True! Not mine, though.  My daughter will be 2 on August 25. :yes 


(btw, lmao at the "been together ever since" with the frozen head comment)


The person below me is upset with/at someone.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.


The person below has once been hospitalized


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me loves strawberries.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Stayed overnight? No. But I've been to hospital on a number of occasions for various wounds.

The person below me retires to their study of an evening with their pipe, slippers and the latest copy of 'Razzle'.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False lol wtf is Razzle ?


The person below me is secretly a ninja.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.


The person below me is an undercover cop.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^Sorry. It looks as though I may have broken protocol.



seanybhoy said:


> False lol wtf is Razzle ?


Google it


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lmao. 
Ooh Razzle baby where have you been all my life i can't wait til my issue arrives lol jk.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, why you messin' up the thread with your Razzlemania? :b 

Picking up the thread where it got derailed ...

The person below me is Googling Razzle after reading all the posts above.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. That stuff is disgusting (if it's any good)

The person below me has a telephone voice that sounds scarily like Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me loves disney movies.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

tralse , i dont LOVE them, but i do like them alot when i get around to watching them.

the person below me doesnt know i stalk them


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True! 
[Note to self: Stalker on the prowl - gotta be more careful!]

The person below me has a beautiful singing voice.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I'm pretty sure i sound like a cat being ****ed.

The person below me wants to make monkey love to Sylvester Stallones mother.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True. You know me too well.

The person below me feels stressed out right now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

semi-true. I'm - on edge.

The person below me wrestles bears for fun and profit.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True.



The person below me is now addicted to Razzle.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. I joined the Razzle twelve-step programme, and now I'm taking things one day at a time. I've been razzle-free for two days now. Go me!  

The person below me lives in the USA. And if I guess correctly I get a prize of your choosing.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

True. You win an invisible teddy bear! (shipped in invisible box - 3-6 weeks)

The person below me has eaten canned hash.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false (but i bet the person who asked me, has ^_^)

the person below me has bad flatulence


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, false.

The person below me eats the end pieces in their loaves of bread.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

umm true (only once all the middle slices are gone, mehe)

the person below me stays up till 4-5 am in the morning


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm... true, but only that late once in a while.

The person below me calls these "crisps".


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

true (but that is what we call them in the uk after all)

the person below me is hungry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True. I only had "crisps" for dinner. :lol

The person below me can say the alphabet backwards.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false ..haha i struggle to say it normaly sometimes

the person below me is keen on eating healthy and exercising regulary


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

umm... false... not so much. :eek

The person below me can wiggle their ears.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

TRUEEE!!!!!!!!! its my only talent

the person below me is double jointed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. 

The person below me sincerely believes they are a good singer.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false, lol

the person below me has a gf/bf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

bzzt, false

The person below me knows what a skunk smells like.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Uh, true. My dad once drowned a skunk in a pool. That was a ****ty thing to do.

The person below me wears black, black boots.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

True

The person below me is vegetarian.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. But I'm on the way to becoming one.

The person below me is an air-guitar god.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me likes crossword puzzles.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

True, but I fail at them D:

The person below me's name has 2 vowels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False


The person below me works as a mail carrier.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is wearing slippers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.


The person below me has selective mutism


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False.

The person below me is religous and or spiritual kinda thingy stuff.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Truish. It's some type of kinda-thingy stuff.

The person below me has more than 500 posts.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True.


The person below me just luuuuuuuuuvs fried chicken.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false, im vegiterian, and anyway before i was vegiterian i hated chicken.

the person below me used to, or still does do dancing classes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False. 

The person below me likes acoustic music.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

false..only because i hear so much of it right now, i cant stand it. but it depends on the song.

the person below has worn tights before


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

True! When I dressed up as a Tudor in school. :b 

The person below me has been suspended from school before.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True. It's an odd punishment for skipping/cutting classes.

The person below me reads Science Fiction, and likes it.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

true *^_^*

the person below me is eating right now


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False. I'm trying to cut back a bit.

The person below me likes raspberries.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False. To an extent, anyway. Not too big on the raspberries.

The parents of the person below me are divorced.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes the outdoors.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

true...wen i get the guts to go outside

the person below me hasnt been on a holiday to somewhere for at least a year


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

The person below me wants to go sky diving.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me likes cats.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. 
They taste just like chicken! :lol :b 


The person below me has a black belt in Karate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me is an athlete for a university.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM is a man.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True (I had to look up TPBM).

The person below me has seen the following ad, in this forum:

_Work with Your Attention
Strategies from Japanese Psychology Less self-focus, more concentration 
http://www.todoinstitute.org_

... and has clicked on it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me is a graduate student.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish. False i dropped out in my third year (thanks SA asswipe)


The person below me dances like a mental patient.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me is a legend.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Too true.................as if.


The person below me has a history of drug/alcohol abuse.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me enjoys reading novels.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me is cold right now.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

False I am smokin hot

The person below me is alone


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


The person below me feels high then low then high then low daily.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me likes Big Brother.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me owns a laptop computer.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

False

The person below me is a 90210 fan.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, I used to be.



The person below me has some plans for this weekend.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. My plans are to stay home and watch the live telecast of the Olympics. And I'm on track considering saturday is almost finished for me now and I did watch more than 5 hours of Olympics. Watched Phelps win his 7th gold by 0.01 seconds too. It was incredible.

The person below me hates Phelps.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me has seen more than one therapist.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me thinks SSRIs suck.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

False. I simply think they're overused, overprescribed, overpriced, and overrated. When a certain SSRI works for a person, then more power to him or her.

The person below me has or had a huge crush on one of his or her teachers in school.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me has Major depressive disorder.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False.


The person below me is wearing a doorag.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False. 



The person below me is between the ages of 18-25.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False

The person below me is me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

True

The person below me wears headbands as belts


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False

The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

The person below me owns a gun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I own a bow

The person below me has wrestled a crocodile or an alligator


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me is addicted to porn.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


The person below me didn't go to church today an ****.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True.

The person below me is a male gigolo.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol Ah well my secret is out.


The person below me wears Y-fronts lol.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

The person below me believes in ghosts.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM has been to the beach this summer.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM is Tor or Slim Shady or Ally.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True !!

TPBM didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true

should i post here more?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM owns an Ipod.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True

TPBM is cool ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True (=

TPBM has been to china.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True


TPBM Would like to come to California to visit


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure

TPBM welcomes me in California.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

The "TPBM" saga on this thread ends here!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me watches the Sarah Coner Chronicles.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

False.

TPBM likes to write.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False but i have kickass handwriting .

The person below me is stuffing his/her face.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False. I just ate.

The person below me reads a newspaper (online included) each day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False i used to but papers are so full of of pointless wannabe celeb bull$hit thesedays so i don't bother no more.


The person below me just loves to sleep.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me will say false.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True erm false -ish kindathing.


The person below me wants to run with the bulls in Pamplona.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false.

TPBM likes it here on SAS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me is still wearing pjs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False -- haven't worn then since I was a child.

The person below me is wearing contact lenses.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False/



Person below me still sucks thier thumb and/or has a blankie they sleep with from their childhood that comforts them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

True! Well, I destroyed my childhood blanky, but I substituted my brother's!

The person below me has read the entire Remembrance of Things Past.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False. I've never heard of it.


The person below me dreads going to the grocery store.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

The person below me has bad breath.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. Just had some gum. (=

The person below me eats the red smarties last.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

everyone here hates me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM has ipod?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM is looking forward to winter.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false


don't like morning


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM has brown hair.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

true

TPBM has a double-barreled name?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

The person below me hasn't yet had a birthday in 2008.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True

The person below me is drinking tea/coffee.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False but I'm seriously thinking of having a cup. *yawns* I'm freaking beat like a dead horse today.


Person below me has had paranormal acitivity happen around them or unexplainable experiences.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. I have had an unexplainable experience. (i'm sure i wrote about it)

The person below me is forgetful and /or puts the milk in the cupboard and/or the coffee powder in the fridge
by accident sometimes.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy crap yes, I just did that earlier, put the coffee in the fridge. 

The person below me belongs to some kind of club.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True.

The person below me is creeped out by old ladies with facial hair.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. You get used to the soft touch of downy fur after the first snog.

The person below me explodes into fits of rage at the slightest provocation.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> False. You get used to the soft touch of downy fur after the first snog..


Amen to that brother :lol jk.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> False. You get used to the soft touch of downy fur after the first snog.
> 
> The person below me explodes into fits of rage at the slightest provocation.


False :yes . haha yeah false, mostly. :um 
:lol :b Its gotta be something *really* crazy bad to make me "rage". :yes 
Unless you cut me off in traffic or ride my *** in traffic, with traffic stuff I do get angry easily. :mum But I still wouldn't call it a rage. 
I don't think I've raged since I was a wee chiddler and my brother would antagonize me. Then I'd chase him with sharp objects and such while yelling profanities. Yeah, good times.

The person below me likes old school Michael Jackson music such as "beat it" "billy jean" and "bad".

(i'm listening to billy jean right now. true story)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True sure do.

The person below me can do the moonwalk.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me has tried schema therapy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False

The person below me owns a punch/kickbag.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False, but I've always wanted one. :yes Someday I will......oh yes......someday.......
I'd love to take karate or kickboxing classes.




The person below me doesn't drive.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me is a ninja.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True.



The person below me is a pirate.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

For your safety I must answer false.









The person below me has a friend in Pennsylvania.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True, i have friends all over the place

TPBM hasn't meet me


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

False, I met you, but online 

TPBM is you.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

false, i'm me

tpbm is tpbm


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me is sleepy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

False


TPBM is awesome!


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM has changed his/her awatar nowadays.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True

TPBM loves facebook.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Falsety. I am, however, loving myspace a bit. *hides*


Person below me is bored.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

The person below me has gotten a paper cut recently.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false.

the person below me puts anxiety in a box.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is that a metaphor ? Erm Falseytrueish im not sure.


TPBM likes to go jogging/cycling.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ixnay. I prefer speed walking.



TAPBM plays the guitar.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True... well, I try. :lol

The person below me is scared of heights.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flase

The person below me has an obsession with Hello Kitty


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. I like her a healthy amount (=

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true

TPBM enjoys chocolate


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

true

TPBM sleeps until 10am.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True sometimes.


The person below me eats breakfast cereal at random times of the day,


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me is taller than 5'9


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha yeah just im 6 foot so true.


TPBM Has had a fine for speeding.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False. Hasn't happened yet!

The person below me spent over $100 today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False only £20

TPBM is canadian/american/mongolian/zimbabwian


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I,m Asian but not Mongolian.

TPBM is a hardcore gamer.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False i dont button bash like i used to


TPBM takes two sugars in their Tea/Coffee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

TRUE!! Have you been stalking me again? 



TPBM wants to say something about me but isn't sure what to say.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False...I know what to say...You rock!

The person below me likes icy showers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False

TPBM spends way too long in the bath.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

False. Didn't you hear? I ran out of shampoo.

The person below me is wonderful and fluffy flowers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.



The person below me avoids fast food reasturants.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> The person below me avoids fast food reasturants.


false.

is online but really shows offline


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

true

the person below me is a person.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

social misfit said:


> the person below me is a person.


true

wants to be everyone's friend


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

False

The person below me can juggle three balls at once


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

So false.

The person below me likes Stephen King novels..


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM sleeps in the foetal position.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I sleep like a corpse: on my back, stretched out straight :stu 

TPBM is a fan of "Prison Break"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> TPBM is a fan of "Prison Break"


False

TPBM is a fan of Harry Potter


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM smokes weed regularly.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

False
The person below me likes chocolate


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM loves dancing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True but not very goodly type thing 


TPBM is crazy as a box of frogs


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM has never seen me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

registan said:


> TPBM has never seen me.


True

is watching late night movies on tv


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm... considering it's about 1pm, false. :lol

The person below me dances when nobody's looking.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False!

The person below me wears eyeglasses.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM drinks coffee everyday.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True!

The person below me want to go back to bed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False i'm wired on caffeine :eyes 

TPBM is sittin on their ***


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False. I'm sitting on my chair. :b

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True

TPBM has irrational fears and or behaviours etcetra bladdyblahness.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Of course it's true.

The person below me has had a vivid dream in which they were nude in public.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

False

The person below me is currently procrastinating on something.



njodis said:


> Of course it's true.
> 
> *The person below me has had a vivid dream in which they were nude in public.*


 :spank :spank :spank :spank :spank :spank :spank No editing lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X33 said:


> The person below me is currently procrastinating on something.


False

you like chicken rice bowls


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM likes spicy food.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Hell ya thats True
The Person Below me is going to bed


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Hell ya thats True also
There person below me likes Oprah's Talk show


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False to both.
No, I'm not going to bed. It's currently midday in my neck of the woods.
No, I don't watch Oprah's shows.

TPBM is seriously bored right now.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

yes, sadly its true
The person below me is looking forward to tommorow


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I've never looked forward to anything in a long while.

TPBM is looking forward to some partying this weekend.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

oh yeah! true, I can't wait. 

(joking) False, Flase

um, The person below me is just about to log of SAS


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> um, The person below me is just about to log of SAS


false. already logged in.

is up and at the computer


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True, obviously ...

TPBM is going out for some Karaoke tonight.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM wishes they were younger.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kind of true

TPBM is really social?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

In my secret double life, true
The person below me often wears a watch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> The person below me often wears a watch


False

TPBM has a cell phone?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

TPBM has a digital camera


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. And I love it so.


The person below sucks their thumb in secret.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uhhh, false.

The person below me had a disturbing dream last night.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True. I didn't know your mom had so much energy.

TPBP never eats soggy wheats.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

lmao ^^

True

TPBM is a bed head


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False

TPBM has a habit of biting his/her nail.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hugely true.

The person below me has had their wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM hates potato salad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> TPBM hates potato salad.


False.

TPBM always log in/gets on to SAS the first thing they use the computer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM is wearing pjs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> TPBM is wearing pjs.


False

wants to be oke at


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True!

TPBM stayed up all night.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Almost true. (I stayed up until 2am only)

TPBM watched the DNC live on TV


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM secretly wishes they had a pet penguin.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I cannot even begin to express how true that is.

The person below me envy's my movie star good looks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. Especially the mustache. Its been hell for me trying to grow one like that. Its just not fair.



TPBM wishes they had a monkey as a pet.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^  It took me weeks to grow mine too. Hang in there! 


As for having a monkey as a pet? erm...true. 

The person below me has lost their temper with an inanimate object at least once today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False

I'll probably kill the thread with this one...
The person below me thinks that I'm awesome


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True!

TPBM is wearing pink nail polish.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False.

The person below me is addicted to SAS.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True

The person below me isn't wearing pantalones.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

False (yea I'm no fun).

The person below me is snacking on something at the moment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False . Just eat.

TPBM Hides their online status every session.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

True :lurk

TPBM is hungry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False i just eat you monkey .

TPBM feels stabby sometimes.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Stabby? WTF? I'm going to have to say false because I haven't a clue what you're talking about. 


The person below me likes to 'reveal' themselves to unsuspecting members of the public.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

TRUE! 
I love the look on their face when they think I'm going to reveal one thing and then they look to see my shiney jingle bells and stuff. 
Its priceless and totally worth the fines and restraining orders. :yes 



TPBM likes to eat moldy bread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess people's are too afraid to admit they like moldy bread so I'll change the question.


TPBM likes to listen to music most of the day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True 

TPBM has a facial hair problem.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.


The person below me is deaf.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what? false

The person below me took a while to click on to what TPBM stood for


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False

The person below me still doesn't know what TPBM stands for.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False. it means the penguin beside me

TPBM is a penguin.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> TRUE!
> I love the look on their face when they think I'm going to reveal one thing and then they look to see my shiney jingle bells and stuff.
> Its priceless and totally worth the fines and restraining orders. :yes


Shiney Jingle bells? :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> TPBM is a penguin.


False. It's just the way I walk.

The person below me finds it hard to say no.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> The person below me finds it hard to say no.


False

likes to post in True and False topic


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False. 8D

... Has brown hair.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TPBM has a job as a food tester


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False

TPBM has green eyes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> TPBM has green eyes.


False

TPBM is currently up


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False. Morning arousal is so hard when your mom is not here.

TPBM likes steak.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True.

TPBM lives with their parents.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me has the day off from work.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I am currently unemployed . " groans "


TPBM probably has some kinda witty avatar or sig.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True :stu - according to 2 ppls comments on my siggy.



TPBM is tickered off that the holiday is oooooooooover.
Anti-Labor Day they should've called it as its a Non-labor Day. Not a Labor day. But for some ppl it really is a Real Labor day. Its a variable.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. I don't care either way.

The person below me likes their hamburgers with "everything" on them.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True


TPBM knows that hotdogs are made outta all kindsa nasty ****.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True but I still eat theemmm.

TPBM knows some HTML.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True.

The person below me knows some French.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oui, Je parle un tout petit peu francais.


TPBM Is thinking what tf did that fool just say.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> TPBM Is thinking what tf did that fool just say.


true

TPBM just digged his nose


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM can speak three languages.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

...

The person below me never made a "hello" post in "The First Step" forum.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM is stuffing their face


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True-ish. Eating, but not stuffing my face.

TPBM can play basketball with the moon.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

:stu 

The person below me is sporting a pair of beige Nylon action-slacks,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't know what you are talking about so I'm going to go with..

true.



TPBM
doesn't know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> TPBM
> doesn't know the difference between right and wrong.


true, but what is right and wrong?

TPBM has a crush on someone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False. 



TPBM has 20 or more libersavers.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> TPBM has 20 or more libersavers.


False. wtf :wtf is a lightsavers

Is confused


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. Just not 100% with it right now.


TPBM always gets i.d'd when buying alcohol.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

False, not always, but often. 

The person below me prefers ear-plug type headphones to ear-muff style headhones


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM bruises easily.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me recycles.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

False (crappy apartments).

The person below me likes cheese.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. The stronger the better.


TPBM Drinks outta the carton instead of using a glass. (milk carton that is )


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False

TPBM knows what a sausage roll is.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True



TPBM steals from the collection plate at church.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True. Its how I earn my living. 



TPBM is getting ready for bed now.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

True

TPBM is my real dad/mom


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

True..I traveled back in time and got knocked up, sorry these things happen. 

TPBM Thinks Sarah Palin is hot.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. But bare in mind, this is coming from someone who'd pretty much shag anything with a pulse.

The person below me dreams of being a Princess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False. Just a millionaire.



TPBM is feeling positive about today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. Today was disappointing.


TPBM sings Hero by Enrique Iglesias in the shower every morning before leaving the house.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

False... I don't believe I have even heard that song.

The person below absolutely loves classic horror movies.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I love stuff by Hitchcock.

TPBM can wiggle his/her ears.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

false

TPBM thinks that saying "wazzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuup" is still cool.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

What? I don't think I can handle the news that both "Groovy" AND "wwwwwwwaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzuuuuuup" are not cool anymore. This is heavy man...real heavy.

The person below me is a slave to fashion.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

True

[attachment=0:1zbeqq3c]PICT0002a.JPG[/attachment:1zbeqq3c]

TPBM wants anutter nutter butter peanut butter sandwich cookie.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True


TPBM is kinda broke right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

true.


TPBM likes to drink coffee.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM reads their daily horoscope.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM is thinking of getting a face-lift.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

...

The person below me would like to have children some time down the line.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

False. The very thought of me having any offspring is quickly suppressed by thoughts of having a vasectomy.

The person below me has not left the house today.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True.

The personal below me love to exercise.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uhm... false, most of the time anyway.

The person below lives near a beach


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Too true.


TPBM has swam in the sea nakey.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Falso

TPBM likes Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. or at least i used to.


TPBM giggles like a lil kid.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False...well, okay, maybe sometimes.

TPBM wishes they were a Bang Bro.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. 
(Okay, okay, may not be entirely false :stu)

Same question.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

False

TPBM sporadically brakes into song when explaining things to people


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha false! 

The person below me has never had a job.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

False, luckily enough.

The person below me is an Olympic athlete.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. They don't have any long distance sleeping events.


TPBM is biting their nails.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False. =O

The person below me is slouching over.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

So true!

The person below me listens to over 5 hours of music every day.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

false

the person below me is below me somewhere on the person below me thread.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably true.

TPBM is high on weed right now


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False

The person below me is using a laptop.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False.


TPBM has their face like this close to the screen. " makes incy wincy type measurement thing with thumb and forefinger "


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM is short-sighted (Myopic)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM wants to run away from it all every now and then.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True.

TPBM is chewing bubble gum.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False

The person below me should probably be asleep right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM needs a hug.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True.


TPBM feels moody today.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True. Why should today be any different?

TPBM knows The Humpty Dance.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Trueish sleepy and withdrawn with a side helping of wtfness.


TPBM loves jellybabies/jellybeans.

Edit: too slow erm False i dont know it.

My TPBM still stands.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Falso, I don't LOVE jellybabies/beans but they're okay.
False, I'm sitting now. 


TPBM feels wide awake despite the fact that it is close to their bed time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mind reader!

The person below me likes some kind of sauce on their chips. Err fries.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me makes good use of post-it notes.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

true

the person below me is a dog owner


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False, but I wish I had a dog!

The person below me hates getting older.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

false

TPBM is an avid golfer


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me likes to watch football.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True if you mean proper football.

TPBM is having a bad hair day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

True.........but thats because I haven't fixed it yet. 
Thats a funny *** question, btw.



Ditto to that question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. I'm gonna go for a haircut tomorrow.


TPBM hates morning breathe.lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants to shave his/her head


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False



TPBM hits the snooze button about fifty times each morning.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM hates alarm clocks.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

True.

TPBM wears sunglasses at night.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM woke up early today.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

....

The person below me went to bed late last night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True.

The person below me likes rhubarb.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me likes Disney movies.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

False (now anyway), save for a title or two.

The person below me has eaten something that fell on the floor.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

true . kids are starving in ethiopia i don't mind if my donut's a lil bit hairy lol jk.


TPBM is listening to music through youtube.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

TRUE! (It took me a while to know what TPBM meant XD) 

The person below me is the contrary of not being unalive, and it's opposite day!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False....or True i'm not sure i completely understand the question.


TPBM wants a nice cold beer .


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

(I certainly hope you're alive  ) 

False

The person below me totally needs to clean their room


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah sure. True.

The person below me has smoked a currency note.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ya know, I can't say taht I have.

The person below me has got their finger stuck in something.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

True, but you don't want to know what.. do you?

The person below has eaten something not represented on the food group pyramid.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True... so true. .__.

The person below me needs to clean their computer keyboard.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

True, it could use a bit of work.

...

The person below me was an "A" student in school.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Mostly true.

The person below me farted really loudly once in an elevator.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False . Shame on you ruby.

TPBM is freakin exhausted


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> TPBM is freakin exhausted


False

TPBM is addicted to coke cola ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False 

TPBM is playing with their hair or some ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM is drinking coffee.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> TPBM is drinking coffee.


very False

The person above you is a star wars fan.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True


TPBM eats waaaaay too much junk food.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False

The person below me drools when they sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False


The person below me is constipated.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False

The person below me is complicated.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

True

The person below me wants to go back to bed.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

omgnoudidnt said:


> The person below me wants to go back to bed.


False

tpbm : wants to dance like this :banana


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. Not today anyway.


TPBM Sings in the shower/bath.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, maybe once in a blue moon.

TPBM likes Cheese Wiz.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True, but I haven't had it in a looooooong time.

The person below me likes cheese sandwiches.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

False. Too plain.


TPBM feels like their head is going to EXPLODE.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True. So very true.

TPBM can speak/write/understand at least two different languages.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False. Not fluently, anyway.

...

The person below me has never received a mod warning on SAS.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM is going for an early night tonight.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False. But I should.

TPBM has eaten either kangaroo, emu, crocodile, snake, or insects/spiders.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

FALSE! 

TPBM wishes they had more


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True and false. I want more happiness and less depression :lol

TPBM loves bacon cheeseburgers, but feels gross after having consumed one.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True.  

TPBM has long nails.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me goes to the mall at least twice a month.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True

The person below me is still in their pajamas.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

true

I've never traveled.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah you got it all wrong you're s'pposed to be like TPBM has never travelled etcetra.
Anywho TPBM is freakin cold.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Nah you got it all wrong you're s'pposed to be like TPBM has never travelled etcetra.
> Anywho TPBM is freakin cold.


 ops got it


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False, spring now, getting warmer. 

TPBM still has some books from their childhood.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

TATA said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah you got it all wrong you're s'pposed to be like TPBM has never travelled etcetra.
> ...


Haha don't sweat it deary.

False, i only have two books and both of which are borrowed from ma library.

TPBM is prolly an MSN junkie.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True, I am on MSN a lot...

TPBM graduated college.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I ****ed up big time. Ah well thank **** for second chances an ****.


TPBM is probably munchin at their lunchin.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

So true. Pizza ftw.

TPBM has used the word "NoBama".


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

False, couldn't be more false...

TPBM wants to smoke a nice fat J right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False. I don't have the need for weed no mo lol.

TPBM is hogging tha bong.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Toadly bro. I'm toasted already.

TPBM has been belligerently hammered in the last month.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha so true. 2 weekends ago I visited my friend at college, and well...yeah. The next morning was not to pleasant.

Same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah same two weekends ago friends b-day party typea thing.

Same Q.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False.

TPBM has a light on in the room they are in.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me took a picture in the last 24 hours


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True , i was gonna post it but it turned out **** til then i'll just keep using a different username jk.


TPBM probably had a crush on one of their teachers.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

False =/

The person below me makes dnb music in their spare time.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

False

The last movie TPBM watched was a comedy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, it was a horror movie.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True.

The person below me likes pancakes.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

True.

The person below me loves grits.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had that so False.


TPBM has social anxiety disorder.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

True. (Grits are really good, they're like a porridge made of ground up corn. It's all nice and buttery and it "sticks to your ribs.")

The person below me shouldn't be up at this hour.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True, it's 1:19 and I'm too excited about my website nearly being finished so I'm still up working on it. >_>

TPBM is slightly embarrassed by one piece of furniture in their room.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False........fortunately.




TPBM just feels like smashing something sometimes.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Potatos maybe. I'm more of a throwing something person.

TPBM has had a reeeally bad haircut.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

True :sigh

The person below me loves cheese


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True, but mostly just tasty cheese. 8D

TPBM has made a website before.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False.

The person below me wears contacts.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

True but not now. I've been wearing my glasses for a week or so now. It's so much easier, but now I can't wear headbands!

The person below me is a fan of the James Bond movies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

False..I don't think I've even seen a James Bond movie. 

TPBM can juggle?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i can juggle my problems like nobodies business. 
Seriously though erm false.



TPBM wishes they had an alternative occupation .


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

True, my current occupation is non existant

the person below me talks in their sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Possibly, I'm too busy sleeping to hear myself though.. 

TPBM sleepwalks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.

TPBM likes veggies over fruit.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

False. I like both but fruit tastes a lot better. 

The person below me grew up in the 90's.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False the 80's aaaaah back when men were men and pansies were a flower.


TPBM has owned an electric toothbrush.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

ick false

the person below me is _SeCrEtLy_ in love with someone of their own gender


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

False. But if I admitted it, then it wouldn't be a secret anymore. 

The person below me is rich and wants to send me lots and lots of money.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, false. But maybe I'll spread some money around SAS if I ever hit the lottery big. 

...

The person below me hasn't been out of their house today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False


TPBM loves the smell of petrol/gasoline.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> TPBM loves the smell of petrol/gasoline.


True.

The person below me used to (or still does) eat paste.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

True...ish... 

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

False i have light green eyes.

TPBM probably owns a digi cam.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not yet, might get one for xmas this year.

TPBM has had two or more different iPod versions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't even have one!

tpbm loves bacon :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow! :yes

tpbm meow?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Meow, I no meow, meow.

TBPM _mew_?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:con Umm...true?

TPBM is ecstatic that the Red Sox won tonight!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Kind of true - but only because the Rays can now win in front of their home crowd. It sucks winning in another team's city.


TPBM loves winter.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

True.

TPBM is in love with life.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

True. 

TPBM prefers gatorade to powerade.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

True.

The person below me loves Christmas.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False. I'd rather spend Christmas in another city.

...

The person below me isn't too big on the new forum setup.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

True, I'm having a hard time adjusting to this. Hopefully it will grow on me.

The person below me has a strong crave for a peanut buster parfait.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

False 

TPBM had a great day yesterday.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

False, yesterday sucked.

TPBM likes comic books?


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

false, tho i will occasionally read the ones in the paper.

tpbm dislikes country music?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Very true.

The person below me dislikes seafood.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

So false.
TPBM enjoys square dancing


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

false

tpbm has a pet?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True a Gecko and Tarantula.


TPBM is probably arachnophobic.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, somewhat.

The person below me likes cheese.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> True, somewhat.
> 
> The person below me likes cheese.


False

TPBM loves chocolate


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Very true.

TPBM has had a broken arm.


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

False i think 
TPBM thinks Johnny Cash is one of the best recording artists ever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM has a large music collection.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True

TPBM is a not counting is posts


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

True. I dont know where to find my post count, or I would lol

The person below me does not know how to swim.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM enjoys relaxing in a hot bath tub.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

False

TPBM is a member of SAS


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

true 

the person below me has a camera phone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True.


TPBM enjoys using the computer.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True.



The person below me has clinical depression.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True (and maybe then some)

TPBM likes cherries.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false


TPBM is currently online


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

true!!! 

the person below me can tie a cherry stem in a knot in their mouth... no hands!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM likes to go fishing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM is a member since 2007


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

TPBM has brown hair


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

true

the person below me watches waayyyy too much tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me owns an animal.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

True.

The person below me is awesome.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

too true

TPBM is wanting some ice cream


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

TPBM is lactose intolerant


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM (the person below me) is up on Saturday ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Up where? I have no idea.

TPBM has small feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False (not that they're large, they're average for my height)

The person below me has a secret crush on someone.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

too true


TPBM wants to watch Disney/Pixar movie Up with me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure. Why not?

TPBM loves summer


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

false, but only because living in the desert in 100+ degree heat has ruined it for me...

the person below me does not drink 8-10 glasses of water a day


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true -- that's pretty difficult

TPBM likes Cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me likes to play video games.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometimes. I love Tetris!

TPBM is hungry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True

TPBM wants to take me out for food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me owns a car.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

true its a cheap old car but it gets me where i need to go

the person below me tried to run away once as a child


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false -- thought about it, but didn't have the guts to do it.

TPBM owns a pair of hiking boots.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me is over 22 years old.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The person below me is over 22 years old.
^ True


TPBM enjoys being a member of SAS


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True

The person below me has a job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sure do.....almost five years now.

The person below me has a middle name that starts with a consonant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me likes to play sports.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

The person below me has hair


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

true, but my head is shaved.

the person below me is below me in post count.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

The person below me is below me in post count.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true


TPBM wants to over come SA


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True

The person below me would like to live in another country.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

False

The person below me can blow big bubbles (of gum)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

almost true.

the person below me is secretly planning to take over the world with an army of mutated chihuahuas


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False...but I have dreamed of it before...

The person below me is in a bad mood at the moment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True. Well, I was....sleep took care of it.

The person below me has had a panic attack this week


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False.

The person below me smokes cigarettes.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

False

TPBM loves flavored water


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

everyone below me likes TorLin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't speak for everyone, but True for me. 

The person below me has had an operation.


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Why yes I had my little t0nsils rem0ved!!!!

The pers0n bel0w me Likes t0 g0 Camping


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

True(I havent gone, but I'd like to...so maybe its a false?!)

The person below me likes racoons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

They're cute, but mean and cunning. They have been getting into the garbage that I try to leave for collection. I now have to take my garbage out the morning of .

The person below me does NOT have an issue with rodents.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

True. 

The person below me has broken a bone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False!

The person below me has had a root canal (I have).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false



TPBM is online right now


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Of course, although I'm invisible atm.

The person below me is craving chicken soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, because I had some a few days ago. 

The person below me likes to eat fish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

The person below me has never been to a casino.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True 

The person below me does not wear glasses.


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

True : )

The Person below me hates all cats and dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM is on facebook


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

False

The person below me wants to have my babies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true. someday.

the person below me have itchy eye


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

False (I'm a half-blnd cat).

The person below is a fan of Led Zeppelin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

False


The person below me wishes I should go to bed


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me drinks more than 2 cups of coffee a day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me isn't a vegetarian.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

True


TPBM wonders what else he should do today


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

TPBM has been on a computer for over 5 hours today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, but it will be true be the end of the day

The person below me has never had a tooth pulled.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false


tpbm likes typing in caps lock


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure. Why not?

Tpbm is thirsty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true.
drinks water


tpbm is awesome.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true

tpbm is not double posting


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

TPBM is a good singer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true

TPBM is fun to be with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True 

The person below me likes roller/inline skating.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM likes ice skating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I wish I could do it!

TPBM has had trouble sleeping today.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

tpbm is sleeping already


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False. Wish it were true.

Tpbm loves Star Trek.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

tpbm is wishing upon a star


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

False.

The person below me sports a fashionable pimp cane.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha false.

TPMB peruses the naughty ads on Craigslist.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false
where do you find the naughty ads?


tpmb is currently thirsty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes to go camping.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

False


TPBM enjoys watching National Geographic TV


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

TPBM likes cats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

They hiss at me. I hiss right back.

TPBM likes dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has never flown in an airplane.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - one trip.....to Florida the very weekend of the Columbia tragedy.

T/F -> TPBM has been to three different zoos in his lifetime.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has never been to a concert.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm is a good cook


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True (I;m not bad).

TPBM has a 401K


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM is currently online


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true (how did you guess?)

tpbm has a driver's license


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, ever since I turned 16

The person below me came from a small family.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false


TPBM is just posting


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

True.

TPBM has had a good day?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eh, so so TRUE.

It is raining at your location.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Surprisingly false. 

TPBM has a car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me eats fast food at least once a week.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False.

TPBM couldn't live without music?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

true.

tpbm is not ready for the weekend to come


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False.

TPBM has plans for the weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me likes to play pool.


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

True 
TPBM Likes to play paintball.


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

I assume true although I have never played. It seems like fun.

The person below me looks up something on Wikipedia at least every other time they go online.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

tpbm is still up


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

true

TPBM can't drive a stick shift.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm likes their name


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm owns a firearm.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

false.

TPBM is a vegetarian?


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

False.

Tpbm is afraid of snakes.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

Tpbm is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

True. Little ones don't bother me much, but the big ones...ugh.

TPBM has eaten an entire large pizza by himself/herself in one sitting.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

tpbm doesn't like popcorn


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

very true. eww

tpbm is actualy offering me an all paid vacation to thailand this summer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thailand huh, that'd be cool but um.. False

The person below me likes going to the beach.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

True.

Person below me can sing.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

TPBM was once a Buddhist.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm believes in karma


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is very religious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM uses conditioner for hair.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has a "green thumb".


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

False

The person below me has red hair.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False. I've no cellphone.

Tpbm has a cool avatar


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

false.

tpbm has eaten frog legs and says they don't taste like chicken.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

False. Never tried frog legs. I've had squirrel before, though, and it really does taste like chicken lol.

tpbm has tried escargot (snails)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

TBPM is hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, I just had lunch. 

The person below me is of average height.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm has watched the Jerry Springer show


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

true

the person below me has an arm growing out of his left knee


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

false

tpbm has his left knee growing out of his arm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me doesn't own the pc they are currently using.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has a library card


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

false.

tpbm is a rebel without a cause.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false. I'm a good girl.

tpbm has been on the computer for more than an hour today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has never had a cavity in their teeth.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

True. Pretty boring day.

tpbm is looking forward to something


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

True. In a week I'll be on vacation!

The person below me bleached their hair


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

true

the person below me wants to have kids.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes to waterski.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm is good at trivia games


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

false

the person below me has been recruited by a model agency.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me likes it when it rains.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has a favorite fast food restarunt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me is a big fan of Sci-Fi.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

False
tpbm has a new pair of underpants


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

False. Guess I need to get some more.

tpbm has a new pair of socks


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

True!

The person below watches How I Met Your Mother!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me is a good cook.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm owns a pair of rubber boots


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

True. 
Tpbm read Twilight.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me does not shower everyday.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

TPBM swam in the sea in the last month.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm swam in a pool in the past month


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me had a birthday recently.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm knows how to play poker


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

False

tpbm watches Family Guy


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

True. 

tpbm has a hangover.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes BLT's.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

True

tpbm likes to play poker online


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

tpbm is bad at chess.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm has taken an online IQ test


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hell yes, and this time I scored 34 friggin' points higher than I did back in elementary school. Yay.

The person below me has a morbid fascination with even numbers.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

False

tpbm has a tattoo


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

true, 2 of them lol.

The person below me sings in the shower.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true. All the time!

tpbm has a crush on someone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes to take bubble baths.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

true

the person below me is good at poker.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

True!

The person below me is addicted to a Sitcom.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm likes action movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has been to a wedding this year.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> The person below me has been to a wedding this year.


True (was best man for my dad's wedding in May)

...

The person below me actually doesn't mind Mondays.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Only in the summer when I don't have school 

tpbm has a lucky number


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has been to a casino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The peson below me likes going camping.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

false

the person below me hates school


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm hates homework


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

True. 
tpbm is addicted to chocolate.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm likes the band "Sum 41"


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False.

TPBM has tasted alcohol within the past 24 hours?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, I had a couple beers lastnight.

The person below me likes going to the beach.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

false
tpbm has blue eyes


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

true

the person below me grew up on a farm.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Eh, partially true. 
tpbm listens to electronica.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm lives in the city


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me likes to watch cartoons.


----------



## Uylsses (Jun 30, 2009)

True 

the person below me plays the guitar.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm listens to music videos on YouTube?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

True ( but wouldn't you watch instead of listen to a music video)

tpbm likes chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me drinks coffee.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has an iPod


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

True

TPBM smokes?


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

False

The person below me is afraid of big dogs?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me has a painting in their room.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm hates country music


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true. Well, _hate_ is pretty strong, but I don't like it much.

tpbm has used chewing tobacco


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False.

The person below me has two cellphones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, I don't even have one. 

The person below me is a parent.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me has been on a airplane in the last month.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

False. 
tpbm has a mullet.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has lived in a trailer park


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False.

TPBM is religious?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true

tpbm likes cold pizza for breakfast

and... good morning... that is what I am having for breakfast right now with my coffee.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm likes to read


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm watches more than 3 hours of tv a day


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me likes to cook.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

True. Well, actually, I can't really cook anything, but I do imagine that I would enjoy it if I ever take the time to learn. Especially cooking my own pasta dishes.

The person below me has stayed up for longer than 48 hours without sleep.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

True

TPBM can tolerate public transport?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True, I can tolerate it, but I hate it.

The person below me is single.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm can name all 50 US states in alphabetical order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes to play video games.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm is happy right now


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

False

TPBM likes to walk around the house naked.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False

TPBM watches soap operas?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

False. 
Tpbm has worked in the fast food industry.


----------



## dmizzyandblock11 (Jul 5, 2009)

True..lol. mcd's.

the person below me loves to sleep.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True

The person below me loves to eat apples.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

True, I guess.

The person below me eats meat.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True.

The person below me has two dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, I have no animals.

The person below me loves bacon.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True

The person below me loves steak.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm carries a purse


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me wears sandals.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, at least during the summertime.

The person below me likes cherries.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

True

The person below me has been in a fight.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

True

The person below me has a fear of garden gnomes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false. I don't like them, but I am not afraid of them.

tpbm loves clowns


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

False.

The person below me is afraid of dentists.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

true

the person below me likes cats


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false. I don't hate them- just don't like them.

tpbm had a great weekend


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me has visited Africa.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.

The person below me has a personality disorder.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me likes chocolate cake.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

True.

The person below me is vegetarian.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. Gotta have meat.

The person below me has a fear of numbers.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

False.

The person below me is fluent in more than one language.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False.

The person below me has no idea what the acronym NASDAQ stands for, even though the news keeps telling you if it went up or down each trading day.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

True.

The person below hates watching TV.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

False. 

The person below has more than 3 pairs of shoes.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

false
i have two pairs of shoes at the moment lol.
tpbm dislikes the colour pink


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has been on a vacation recently


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false 

tpbm could win a hot-dog eating contest


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

False

TPBM plays for a sports team?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me knows how to swim.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

True

TPBM is ambidextrous?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

False. 
Tpbm has been to New Orleans.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

False.

The person below me has shoulders that hurt.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me is anxious at the moment.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is tired at the moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me lives in a house.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

True.

The person below me could not pick Ron Paul out of a photo lineup.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

False

Tpbm believes that men and women are equal in many ways.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

True. 
Tpbm has an irrational fear of clowns.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

True

TPBM dislikes dolphins.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has been to Alaska


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

False

tpbm enjoys being on the bottom


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

False

The person below me is double jointed.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm can do 100 push ups at once


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm can run a mile without stopping


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

true, but only at the cost of a heart attack.

the person below me doesn't eat pizza.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has eaten tofu (and enjoyed it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, only because I don't think I've ever eaten tofu

The person below me is crazy. :eyes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false

TPBM is up and online


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true (otherwise I wouldn't be posting this  )

tpbm is a human


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, at least for the most part 

The person below me is blonde.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

false

TPBM likes swiss better then cheddar.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm prefers pizza over spaghetti


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

true

tpbm had a rock collection as a kid


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm currently has a mosquito bite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me likes to waterski.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

False.

The person below me is pissed off about something.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm wears glasses


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

TPBM is barefoot at the moment.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm has finished a book this week


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

false


TPBM is happy that it is wednesday


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false- it is Saturday

tpbm owns a pack of crayons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is currently listening to music.


----------



## RedStarCharlie (May 11, 2009)

True (Florence + The Machine  )

The person below me is addicted to playing The Sims


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is addicted to watching music videos on YouTube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is a good cook.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm wears or has worn braces


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has run a 5K.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true- several, in fact 

tpbm has been to a swim meet


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

False

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True, sort of. Used to play the trombone. Haven't in years, though.

TPBM has attended a Major League Baseball game.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe when I was a little kid, but I don't really remember it. 

tpbm has been to a concert recently


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false - it's been over 20 years since i've been to a concert.

tpbm has been to a county fair.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MaidMarian said:


> false - it's been over 20 years since i've been to a concert.
> 
> tpbm has been to a county fair.


Yep - had a Krusty Pup. In Puyallup. Hee - I'm a poet and didn't know..that I was.

TPBM has done a "solid" (favour for someone), and referred to it as such.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No idea what you are talking about, so probably not.

tpbm knows calculus


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

True.

The person below me knows astrophysics.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes hugging.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on the person hugging me

tpbm is wearing shorts right now


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has caught a fish.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

anonymid said:


> TPBM has caught a fish.


false

TPBM is not on facebook.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm has never tweeted on twitter.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm has a MySpace


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True, technically, but I don't use it anymore.

TPBM has a niece or nephew.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false 

tpbm has held a newborn baby


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has vomited in the past six months.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has had a cold in the past month


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> tpbm has had a cold in the past month


false

TPBM wants to go to a SA support group.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has been to a casino.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true - I went to one in Atlantic City.

tpbm has won something in the lottery


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm keeps a daily journal


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False

TPBM has gone on a cruise.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false - I get seasick too easily.

tpbm has eaten Scrapple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, I've heard of it before but have never had it.

The person below me collects something as a hobby.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm slept in today


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

true
tpbm has not watched tv in the last 2 hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me rides the bus to work.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to go fishing.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

false
tpbm has braces


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm is scared of praying mantises


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false (unless they can sting or are posionous).

tpbm loves playing the card game "Uno"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. More of a Mille Bornes guy.

TPBM has stayed in a hotel this year.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has driven a tractor


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

true 
tpbm works out.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has checked out an item from the library this month.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm shaves their legs


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm is less than 5"4" tall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has attended a wedding this year.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm has tried water-skiing


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is tired


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has been mugged.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has to work today


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

false

tpbm has drunk soda today


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

TPBM doesn't live in the United States


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm has been to canada


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

True.

TPBM is proficient in at least one other language, besides English.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM sang in the shower today.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

false

tpbm has been to Australia


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I'd like to one day

TPBM owns a pet


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true - one cat

tpbm has played a harmonica


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm hates pickles


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

true

tpbm has suffered a sports related injury at some point in their life


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm watches a lot of TV


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm gets headaches frequently


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> tpbm gets headaches frequently


false

TPBM drools in his/her sleep


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM played on a sports team in high school.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

False.

tpbm likes to draw or paint.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

false

The person below me has troubles sleeping.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. If anything, I have trouble staying awake (thanks, Lexapro).

TPBM usually goes to bed before midnight.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm has feather pillows on their bed


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has had a good summer so far


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> tpbm has had a good summer so far


true

TPBM had gone swimming this summer


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true- many times over 

tpbm has a MySpace


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

false

tpbm can do a handstand


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm likes to wear the color red


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True--wearing it right now, in fact.

TPBM is within walking distance of a body of water.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

The person below me ate chicken yesterday.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

False

The person below me takes Omega-3 capsules every day.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

False. 

tpbm watched The Price is Right today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has an accent.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm likes cheese


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

True. I grew up on a dairy farm, and an appreciation for good cheese was part of my upbringing. 

TPBM is a fan of German Expressionist films.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm has a cat


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

false

tpbm has discharged a firearm


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is really sleepy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, I'm tired but not sleepy 

The person below me likes Blues music.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM was born between midnight and noon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has seen a country outside of the one where they live.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

True. 

tpbm has a passport


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm has a first name that begins with a vowel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has a trochaic first name (i.e., two syllables, first syllable stressed).


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true (never thought of it that way before, lol).

tpbm does not have a middle name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me can swim.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

true

tpbm knows how to rollerskate


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

True somewhat (I'm very wobbly, cling to the wall frequently, and fall down a lot).

tpbm has been in a spelling bee


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> tpbm has been in a spelling bee


false

TPBM has seen a movie recently


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, just finished watching one.

The person below me didn't sleep well lastnight.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false. I slept like a baby 

tpbm had a good workout today


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

True. I did upper body work with weights, some crunches and lunges.

tpbm knows the difference between a leopard and a cheetah.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know they are different animals...

tpbm is wearing a sweater


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM is considering a hair change :lol.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

True. I've been meaning to get a hair cut for a while now.

TPBM knows how to play the piano.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TimeisAllAround said:


> TPBM knows how to play the piano.


True, to a few songs.

TPBM has never had pizza in the morning for breakfast ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False. Pizza Pizza any time!
TPBM has smoked a ginseng cigarette.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. I've never smoked any kind of cigarette.

TPBM has a relative who lives in another country.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - with the exception of my brother....my ENTIRE father's side of the family. I have never met them and hope to find out who they are someday.

The person below me likes lemons.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True


The person below me has just eat biscuits?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

False

The person below me stole my biscuits while i was playing my game.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true. yummy.
The person below me is playing hookey from work or school


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is wearing a pair of socks right now


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is wearing a pair of jeans right now.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

true
the person below me loves lucky charms


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm is in a weird mood right now


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

damn straight, just searched the smackin' yo self in the head. Thread.

The person below me can smell the delicious dinner I'm having


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish .

The person below me hasn't eaten Ramen soup in at least a year.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm wears high heeled shoes sometimes


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

True. I love high-heeled shoes, particularly vintage or vintage-looking ones.

TPBM has fainted in public.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I fainted once in Jr.High art class after accidentally cutting myself. wuss:roll 

Tpbm has been to the Grand Canyon, and thought it grand.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I got very close to it, then realized I didn't have the money for the bus ride to the rim, so I went home.

The person below me has had an out of body experience


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

not sure exactly what you mean by "out of body experience". 

tpbm is still in school


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

I graduated college in 1999.

T/F - The person below me had to have oral surgery...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM likes to sleep on the couch sometimes.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false. My couch is not very comfortable.
tpbm spends hours looking through books at those huge book chains


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> tpbm spends hours looking through books at those huge book chains


false

TPBM has nightmares like mine


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

false, luckily. poor torlin D:

the person below me drinks glasses of milk


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false- lactose intolerant

tpbm is working today


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False, but if I was I'd get time and a half
the person below me is going to do something social and fun today


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Working at my job today was fun and social, so true I guess.

tpbm had a rainy day where they lived today


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh, yeah. Falsamundo.

Tpbm is the only person besides me who still hasn't seen the latest Harry Potter movie.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

true

tpbm likes strawberries


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> true
> 
> tpbm likes strawberries


True

tpbm is going to bed in the next hour


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Green Eyes said:


> tpbm is going to bed in the next hour


false

TPBM is on SAS forums right now


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, of course 

The person below me got in a fight and lost to a 300 pound sumo wrestler.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I'd lose a fight to a weakling weighing only 98 pounds.

The person below me went to a memorial service for a famous person.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

False - I gave u on funerals before i met anyone famous

The person below me is _not_ afraid of spiders.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

true, but it depends which kind. The ones we have over here are harmless.

The person below me like to play pranks on people.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm carries a purse


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true

tpbm wants to go fishing with his/her mate


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have a mate

tpbm is going to do something fun today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has brown eyes.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

false

tpbm likes to run for exercise


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false
the person below me has long hair.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false, i cut my pony tail off in '06 and now i'm shiny bald.

the person below me is not afraid of snakes.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

true, snakes are cute. Unless it's a dangerous one, then i'm scared of it.

TPBM is allergic to something


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I'm allergic to tree nuts.

TPBM knows two languages.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

English and a little Spanish

tpbm has a nasty secret,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Don't we all  :lol

TPBM does not like the gossip [email protected] of reality tv?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true, reality shows are the most unrealistic shows ever.

the person below me has a crush on a co-worker


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not the co-workers I work with!

The person below me has kissed themselves in a mirror


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

you can't prove that!!!

the person below makes an awesome pizza from scratch.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, I was just thinking about making one yesterday

the person below me has had a full time job


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

True - and my new fulltime is racing behind you in these threads.

the person below me didn't quit trick or treating until they were 13.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ha! I didn't stop trick or treating until I was about 18!

The person below me is called fastfoodlooser


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true

the person below and myself should share ideas on something else to do at this time of night.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false.. too tired to do anything else

tpbm is once again named fastfoodlooser..


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false

The person below will choose not to reply and let this thread die.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false I tried but couldn't resist.

The person below me takes sleeping pills


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

False. I always do and never gone commando.

The person below has a healthy diet.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, Frank told me not to eat it.

The person below me has a costume in mind for Halloween


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.. I'll probably buy a bag or two around the week before Halloween and eat it gradually over the next month. 

...

The person below me despises Mondays with every fiber of their being.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false

dude i'm off monday and tuesday, monday is my saturday, and when i run errands theres no lines

The person below thinks ryan phillippe is underrated.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh, you really like him, huh? Tell me more. What does he do for you exactly? False. I don't care about Ryan Phillips. Is he on American Idol? 

true or false, people get more obsessive when they get older


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true 

the person below me has a clean house


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False, I always go for the arms and legs first. I like to make my victim suffer first before I put them out of their misery. Bwahahahaha

you think I have a sick mind


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

False, I've never been in a choir and have no desire to.


The person below me has more than two pets


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true, 3 cats.

The person below wants to adopt my most annoying cat.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False, I never eat the skin.

The person below me shops at thrift stores.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

True
The person below me has green eyes.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False, I gots me some baby blues.

The person below me wants to go back to collage.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

False.
The person below me is mad that NBC has cancelled Southland


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

False, I'm in the UK and never heard of that show. 


The person below me has had a haircut in the last week


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

False.

TPBM has run in a marathon.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

False
The person below me has played Halo 3


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

False!

The person below me has commited a crime!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

False.

The person below me is allergic to pollen.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False

The person below likes pasta.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

True!
The person below me has been to the movie theater within the last 3months.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

True


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False. I had meatball subs 

The person below me has more than one sibling.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm well false, I mean there's a little dot on my arm from when someone poked me with a pen lol, but I guess that doesn't count =p

The person below is bald.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False

The person below me has had a root canal. :afr


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

True.

TPBM owns a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

False.
The person below has seen or wants to see Zombieland.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False

The person below me is a fish


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True. That must be why the cat keeps trying to gnaw on my arm.

TPBM walked at least one mile today.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false - i don't even use cash at all, just credit and debit.

the person below me would never gamble


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false. I drive, but the license was taken away for drinking, eating, smoking pot, talking on the phone, and dressing my pet pig in a tutu while driving.

The person below me has the hots for Ron Weasley.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I WISH!


The person below has or has owned an exotic pet of some sort.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has an extra toe on each foot.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Wouldn't that been something?


The person below me has been to a foreign country.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

True - I have been to Texas many times.

the person below me has a shapely elbow.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

True. Honey, every part of my body is shapely. :yes

You only have your ears pierced once.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False


The person below me is a boy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False!!! 
The person below me is a saint.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. (I am not a saint, but I have kept my appointment.)

TPBM gets a little bit scared walking/driving/riding over long, high bridges.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sometimes


The person below me is my dad


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you Luke??? Then true!

The person below me sleeps with two pillows.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

False 2 little pillows and 1 bigger one
THe person below me has gone hunting


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Does fishing count?


The person below me has been here at least 3 years


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

False.

The person below me is drunk.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. (I've never been drunk, actually.)

TPBM is watching an NFL game right now.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

false


the person below me is old


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm well I don't think I'd consider 19 being old, although I will turn turn 20 next week.

The person below me has glasses


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true, since i was 9 years old, never tried contacts, never want to









the person below me has seen every episode of "Dexter"


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

False, I've seen a few episodes.

The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false, they weren't so much in style way back when, only for toughies.

the person below me knows what they''ll be doing this time next year.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False


The person below me is not in the country they were born in at the moment.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true, I'd still be living in an apt' complex if i didn't practice on female upper management

the person below me experienced some form of random rudeness today.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False


The person below me has more than one tab open.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

False, I have not read any book for years now.

The person below me is a millionaire.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - at home.

The person below me is worried about H1N1....


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false


The person below me is going out soon?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

True, later tonight.


The person below me eats breakfast.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

True

The person below me has played monopoly.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

True


The person below has burped in the last hour.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope. He's on the couch.


The person below me is a superhero


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true......... if you mean an angry ex yelling at me

the person below me could use a haircut.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

true...ill do it on sunday probably

the person below me wears glasses


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

True

The person below me just got off the phone


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

false

the person below me is Blackvixzin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false

the person below me things john cho is underrated


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

TPBY does not know who that is, sorry. So the answer is probably true.

TPBM has more than 20 items on their computer desk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True. :lol
TPBM has been up for at least four hours.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true

the person below me has their house decorated for Halloween.


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

false

the person below me has their haunted house decorated as a suburban home with a picket fence.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

false...its a haunted castle decorated as a suburban mansion

the person below me is listening to music right now


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No music, sorry.

The person below me is using an ergonautic keyboard.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM always separates whites and colors when doing laundry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TRUE!

TPBM is out of school


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I'm a sub., so....

tpbm has a kiwi


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM....has loads of posters on their bedroom wall


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

False. Besides a guitar, there's nothing on my walls.

TPBM is humming a song right now.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - humming is just that, humming not singing 

TPBM - You like or want to travel around the world.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

True

Tpbm never played soccer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I played for eight seasons growing up and would love to play again. 

TPBM likes to watch football (American).


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True - Not a huge fan, but the Superbowl is always nice.

TPBM - Your pet is your best friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, true - was. I lost my dog seven years ago to old age.

ToF: You do NOT have an earring.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

False, I have one earring. 

The person below me likes cats more than dogs.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

True 

The person below me wears contact lenses.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False.
tpbm watches tv every night.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True, but sometimes just for a few minutes. On the PC more than anything else.

TPBM - enjoys rock music like Linkin Park and Shinedown


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I do enjoy Linkin Park, however that's the first I hear of Shinedown...

TPBM went for a run at least once this past week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - tonight would be #3 actually.....and I normally run four times!

T/F you bought something off the clearance rack in the last month.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - Haven't done much shopping, only groceries and some stuff at Walmart. Nothing on clearance though.

TPBM - You shave daily.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

false - growing some fur for a few weeks now 

tpbm is hungry right now


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false.

the person below me is a volunteer.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - I only have time for work, class, biking, SAS, and TEQ .

Your favorite fast food joint is McDonalds.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

False. Actually, I never even ate there; it's a personal choice, I'm standing up for it... plus I'd get very anxious eating in a public place.

You are right handed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True, but it was false - I am a convert. :lol

T/F You left your house yesterday.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

True


You're a big fan of dairy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True. I like cheese.

T/F Do you _really_ follow the four food groups?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - I eat cheap

T/F You use your cell phone daily.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes... as a watch. 

You never saw a John Wayne film.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True. I think.

T/F - you wore red today


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True - I wear a red shirt around the house...stalker!!!

T/F You exercise atleast 3x a week.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Most of the time, true.

you believe in God


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very true. 

true or false - your favorite color is blue?


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

False. Green all the way.

The person below me's feet are cold.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has eaten leftovers today.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - Got tired of turkey. Having pasta tonight.

TPBM - You're having Italian food for dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. I don't know what I am having.

T/F You took a nap today.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

false. 

TPBM sat in a rocking chair today.


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

False

TPBM likes animal crackers


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True - Rarely eat them, but I like them!

TPBM - Attends college


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

True 

TPBM lives in North America


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

True.

TPBM should probably be sleeping right now...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true!

The person below me needs to buy a lightbulb


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

False. It's light enough with two out of three bulbs out in the dining room lol

The person below me owns a bicycle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has not ridden a bicycle for at least two months.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

False

The person below me wants a big, juicy cheeseburger.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True, but everybody is closed and I really need to get to bed.

T/F - you live on a hill.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, all flat here, but I used to live in the hills.

Tpbm is in jail.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

false!
TPBM has a pet


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

false, I've actually never even been in detention. 


the person below me can see a spider on their hand and not freak out.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

True

TPBM has had a cuddle today.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

ahahah ironically yes

the special friend isn't mad at me anymore and stayed over last night, and just left an hour ago. 

the person below me still buys CD's


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I just bought a few!

tpbm considers themselves old.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

T/F You have never wished for an extra set of arms when faced with a lot to do.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

true and false, I want the arms, but not for multitasking, I just think it would be cool.

the person below has some creative writing pieces they would like to share.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM enjoys using power tools.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False. Too loud and vibraty.
Tpbm wanted to be a firefighter or policeman when they were younger.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

> vibraty.


 good word

and FALSE

I wanted be a football player/writer.

even though i fill my accounts off of 9-5ing and E-Bay, I pull 50 bucks a month off of my writing so at least I have that satisfaction.

The person below forgot Wesly Snipes is locked up for tax evasion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, kind of - I knew he was in trouble, but I did not know he was in prison.

T/F - at the last red light you were at, you were concerned about something other than anything related to SA.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Probably true, but I could've been worried the driver next to me was going to shoot me.

tpbm has gotten a ticket for going through a red light.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False, only ticket I got was for going 73 in a 55, and they knocked it down to 64.

tbpm has a phobia of spiders.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really - I have even been bitten by one uke

TPBM T/F Are you allergic to bee stings?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM T/F...ever been in a coma?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Tru. I was in a bad car accident when I was very young, and wasn't wearing a seatbelt. I learned the hard way.

TPBM likes rock music.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ Sorry about the accident :\

True - well not like radio rock, but proper hard rock 

TPBM knows karate! So watch out..


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I have learned several level 6 magic spells.

tpbm is mad at someone right now.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

always true!

tpbm has the same problem I do with typing a ! instead of a 1.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - Use caps 

TPBM has a fear of spiders


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, not at all. I'll probably get bit at some point.

Tpbm can eat a sour orange and enjoy it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love that movie. I particularly like the scene where he floats face down in the pool like a drowned person, and his mother just swims right by him.

True. as I am already sour.

TPBM can do that eyelid folding backward thing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, and when Ruth gordon does herself in, i cry like a baby every time he starts crying about it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - Its a challenge for me just to keep my eyes open 

TPBM does most of their shopping at Walmart


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

FALSE! I won't step foot into that store.

TPBM T/F Sang/hummed to a Christmas carol today.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not yet


TPBM T/F has a christmas tree up in their bedroom?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I love that movie. I particularly like the scene where he floats face down in the pool like a drowned person, and his mother just swims right by him.
> 
> True. as I am already sour.
> 
> TPBM can do that eyelid folding backward thing.


That is my all time favorite movie!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> oh, and when Ruth gordon does herself in, i cry like a baby every time he starts crying about it.


I know! Me too!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really love it. I saw it years ago, then read the book. That blew me away, i'd never seen anything like it. I even had a poster from when it came out, but lost it. still kick myself.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

OH! I wish I had a poster..it'd be worth money, but I'd keep it!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Georgina 22 said:


> TPBM T/F has a christmas tree up in their bedroom?


False.

TPBM is chewing a piece of gum.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False.
Tpbm loves someone.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sort of. Sigh.

TPBM was woken up by a pet this morning.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False.
Tpbm likes hot sauce.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

False.
Tpbm likes math.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Very false.
Tpbm has a tattoo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has a credit card with debt less than $500.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

true

tpbm is worried about meeting someone later today?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False.

Tpbm has seen The Omen?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think there was a new one out a few years ago that I did not see, but I've seen the original.
Tpbm has been to a Rocky Horror Picture Show show.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mm, False 

TPBM has went skydiving


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has played a round of golf.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm on a golf team, and have not played a round of golf yet. Go ahead and laugh at me ;P...Soon this weather clears up, I'll be taking some lessons and off I go.

TPBM had alcohol within the last 24 hours.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I sure could use some Lambrusco!

Tpbm likes grocery shopping.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes lol

Tpbm should be in bed by now.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False, I'm always in bed, and about to lay down after I finish typing this.

TPBM - Snores a lot.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False. or at least I don't think I snore at all. No one has told me I do.


TPBM....loves chocolate?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True, dark and milk - like them both but rarely have it nowadays. 


TPBM - likes thunderstorms?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM made a phone call today.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false. I had a long day and am ready to lock myself away in my bedroom!

Tpbm had been hit with a spray of water from a water bottle.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

True! 


TPBM has been caught in a rainstorm


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

True.

The person below me plays the bass guitar.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, never in front, never :lol

tpbm likes foot massages?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

False,

The person below me has drank milk from a bag?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, I'm not Canadian.......yet

tpbm has smoked a cigar?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False, tried cigarettes a couple of times and didn't like them. I doubt a cigar would be any better.

TPBM is a good cook?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

False.

TPBM marches to the beat of their own drum?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

True
TPBM loves animals


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

TRUE 

tpbm needs coffee/tea every morning?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

False. I dislike coffee...

TPBM has to follow a daily list to get anything done.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True, have lists all over my fridge door

Tpbm takes out the garbage?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

True

tpbm can change their own oil?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. I don't have a car (or drive at all, for that matter), but even if I did, I almost certainly would not be able to change the oil myself. It just seems like exactly the kind of thing I would avoid learning how to do.

TPBM has a dictionary within arm's-reach (i.e. a real dictionary, not one on your computer).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True. A Merriam-Webster dictionary to be exact.

tpbm likes Led Zeppelin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.

tpbm has used a flashlight to find their way outside in the dark.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

False

TPBM wears contact lenses.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False

tpbm can type like a typist.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure exactly what you mean, but yes.

TPBM has posted a video of her/himself on YouTube.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM likes chicken?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.

The person below me has fed a chicken?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

true

Person below...ever got bitten by a wild animal?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False, thank goodness.

TBPM - two speeding tickets in the last 12 months,


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false.

tpbm considers themselves polite/courteous.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

True.

tpbm has ridden an elephant


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False, I've never gotten close enough to attempt riding one.

...

The person below me believes extraterrestrial beings secretly live among us.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

_true. I have given birth to one.

The person below me belives me.
_


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

False.

The person below me is a Gemini


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False.

The person below me has taken illegal drugs in the last year


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True.

The person below me has a pet guinea pig.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False

The person below me has suffered a hangover within the past month


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

False.

The person below me knows a set of twins.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes shrimp.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I use to love shrimp growing up. However, I haven't really had shrimp for like a decade. I probally would like it, so I'll have to say true.

TPBM likes the show Burn Notice.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false..never heard of it!

The person below me thinks I should go back to bed!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

FALSE! You should all stay awake and entertain me! hee hee :b

The person below me is having a really good day...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My day just started and it's been good so far so...True!

The person below me had a cup of coffee or more for the day.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I'm not a fan of coffee.

The person below me has been on a plane.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True

The person below me would like to go to a movie.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

The person below me has gone on a cruise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - never have. 

TPBM has been on a charter bus trip.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM has ridden on a horse.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

True.

The person below me has been up the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False, I need to travel some...

TPBM - can touch their toes without bending their knees.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.
TPBM can do a cartwheel. lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh, no. 
The person below me carries more than one credit card.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False. I don't even have one.

The person below me has witnessed a robbery.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

True.

The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False. I once got a temporary one though. 

The person below me has had their ears pierced.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.
tpbm knows how to back down from an argument when no one will win.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True...learned that over the years. 

TPBM sleeps with a night light.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, not really - but I do leave my computer on....

TPBM like to listen to music to help him go to sleep.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True (sometimes).

The person below me has had the Heimlich maneuver performed on him/her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False....thankfully (I almost needed it once). That is the last time I will eat corn with melted cheese!

T/F You have overslept in the past week.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

True.

The person below me is trilingual.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

No...unless one word in three differant lang. counts

The person below me can juggle?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not for very long and only 3 at a time. 

The person below me has long hair.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.
the person below me goes to church regularly.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False.

The person below me is double-jointed.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False...but I'm flexible. 

The person below me used to fly kites as a kid.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False. I tried, but sadly the wind wasn’t strong enough in North Carolina, where I grew up. I should try flying kites again now that I live in Texas. The wind blows constantly here!

The person below me wears eyeglasses for nearsightedness.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

True

The person below me occasionally eats mashed, semi-frozen bananas like a 2 year old and hopes no one ever finds out due to the potential embarrassment...not like I do it or anything :um


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Absolutely 100% True (were you watching me earlier??  )

TPBM has been to see a movie on their own at some point


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Joel said:


> The person below me occasionally eats mashed, semi-frozen bananas like a 2 year old and hopes no one ever finds out due to the potential embarrassment...not like I do it or anything :bah


:lol

False...but I love bananas.

TPBM loves to go camping.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Absolutely 100% True (were you watching me earlier??  )
> 
> TPBM has been to see a movie on their own at some point


Why are you always doing this to me? :lol

My internet is really slow at the moment....sorry for messing up :roll


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Absolutely 100% True (were you watching me earlier??  )
> 
> TPBM has been to see a movie on their own at some point


Ok...I'll fix:

True! Many times when I was single.

TPBM has gone camping.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

True
TPBM knows who won the battle of Waterloo


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

only once in my friends back yard

tpbm likes penguins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure, got nothin' against 'em.

TPBM has ice cream in the freezer.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True, Ghiradelli Dark Chocolate

TPBM likes to dip his/her chocolate bar in peanut butter.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't like peanut butter

tpbm is restless


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True! 

TPBM has gone kayaking.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like fun

tpbm has work they should be doing


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah, but I bet the person above me does! 

TPBM has given money to charity in the last month


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

TPBM owns skis.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM also has work to do.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh i sure do

tpbe has cold fingers


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. my fingers are always cold


TPBM....has not set foot outside the house today?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true, still early.
tpbm owns a metal desk.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM drank a Pepsi today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Diet Pepsi.

T/F - you bought a box of girl scout cookies today.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False- I wish I did because I love Thin Mints

T/F - You had a cup of tea today.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True. It was jasmine tea and it was delicious.

The person below me is wearing pajamas.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

false.

the person below me is addicted to SAS.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wouldn't say addicted but I do like coming on here now and again

TPBM has to go and get some food in soon?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah, I just had barbecued spare ribs a few minutes ago mate! 

TPBM had toast for breakfast today


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

False!

The person below me is ridiculously tall


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no way
tpbm likes Avenue Q?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahhh...false

The person below me loves the rain.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah, but its all we ever get.

TPBM looooooves Ireland


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Never been. But I love St. Paddys day! woot.

The person below likes it on the rocks.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah, I've never made love outdoors mate!  

TPBM likes pineapple on their pizza


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope

TPBM likes sunbathing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

no

TPBM has sunbathed in the nude


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, have you been watching me???

TPBM has a red toothbrush


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


TPBM...has their own special mug they drink out of?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False but I was just looking at my blue mug when I read this...but I don't have a special one.

TPBM loves potato chips


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true

bbq or sour cream and onion potato chips


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What are potato chips? Crisps ya mean!! 

Cheese and onion!

Omelettes or scrambled egg


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wait, has this turned into the "this or that" thread all of a sudden? I prefer scrambled eggs, but to get the thread back on track:

TPBM has moved within the past two years.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False. 

TPBM likes scrambled eggs (I got a wee bit lost there in my last post)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That was my fault not yours Dub16 - yes, love soft scrambled w/cheese

TPBM likes shepherds pie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, shepherds pie is one of me favourites! 

TPBM has been banned off a forum of some sort in the last 2 years


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, by you lol

TPBM likes liquor in their coffee sometimes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sometimes??

TPBM lives like caligula.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

false

TPBM walks around the house naked lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true - when my son isn't home

tpbm likes bubbles in the bathtub


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

True

TPBM is turning red about now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

no, but I think men that take baths (especially bubble baths are really HOT)... ok, yes, now I am turning red.

tpbm hates driving a car


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, driving is a bit of a chore, never enjoy it.

TPBM has one song that they get really emotional listening to


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Yes - Enya singing Angels

tpbm wants to just get away from it all and do something irresponsible


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, I'm gonna do eactly that later tonight!! 

TPBM prefers reading to TV


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true

tpbm needs to be outside more... needs more sunlight


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

True. (Are ya sayin I'm like a wee pot-plant???) 

TPBM likes Prawn Jalfrezi


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Never had it but I love prawns and it sure sounds good so I will say Yes

tpbm likes animals


(define pot -- lol... oh, you mean like a potted plant? no... not at all... and not wee lol) Just in the sense of it would feel good to have some real nice warm sunshine on the skin.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, I'm a big animal lover. Especially dogs.

TPBM has been skiing at some point


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, ALWAYS wanted to learn but grew up in Southern California and Florida... no opportunity.

tpbm likes to swim


I had a black lab mix up till Dec '08 when he died... he was 11 years old... he was 1/2 black lab-1/4 shepherd-1/4 greyhound - still miss him... can't get another dog yet.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know how to swim.  But if I did, I bet I would enjoy it immensely.

The person below me has a cat in their lap.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ha - true - she just jumped up

tpbm likes to stand on tall building and look out over there view.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

true. it is also my launching pad for when there is a crime to be fought.

the person below me has some noodles.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

True, several different kinds.

The person below me doesn't mind if someone else sleeps in their bed.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False. 

The person below me went grocery shopping today.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False but I wanted to.

TPBM likes tuna sandwiches


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True!! I rather walk

The person below me watches at least one hour of TV a day


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

True.

The person below is a conservative.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

True. 

ahahahahahahahaaa!!

TPBM has too many shoes.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

False, only 2 pairs.
TPBM is planing on throwing me a surprise party!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.....too much SA.

T/F.....you are wearing shorts sometime later this week due to warm weather.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false


T/F...you have just fed your pet?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False. (he died a year ago, there wouldnt be any point in trying to feed him now, haha)

TPBM wears glasses (or contacts)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True (both)

TPBM likes soup.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, Soup is great. Damn it now I'm hungry Sash!!

TPBM has tasted colcannon


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

*looks up colcannon in the dictionary*
No, and since it is made with cabbage, I probably never will.

The person below me hates cabbage as much as I do (which is A LOT).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope, I like it!
The person below me lives or lived with their parents in their 20's.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, moved out when I was 19.

The person below me loves to go scuba diving.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, but I've always wanted to try it.

The person below has picked their nose in the last 6 hours.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL..false, but I had to pick my son and daughter's nose...I know...gross 

TPBM likes spinach


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

True!

The person below has accidentally swallowed a bug before.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

True.

TPBM is currently wearing odd socks.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

False - I'm not wearing socks!

TPBM is awesome! :boogie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True...so kind of you to notice! 

TPBM has a guitar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

troof

TPBM is not wearing any pants


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False.

The person below me likes their martinis shaken, not stirred.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I would assume shaken.
The person below me is afraid of ghosts.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I don’t believe in ghosts, so false.

The person below me is wearing a striped shirt.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

false

TPBM will skip lunch today.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to shop.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has eaten a citrus fruit today.


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

False.

TPBM had the hiccups today.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

false.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

False - surprisingly

TPBM is craving chocolate?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, false.

TPBM has been up more than 12 hours so far....


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False.

The person below me has an overdue library book.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM counts "Pulp Fiction" as one of their fave movies


----------



## kman1988 (Feb 25, 2010)

false

TPBM has gone or is going to university.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false

TPBM...has gotta go to college today?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

True?? I work at one, but I do not attend.

TPBM loves the board game "Candy Land"


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False. I’ve never played it.

The person below me likes to draw.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False, I guess. I loved to draw when I was a kid, though.

TPBM goes around the house barefoot.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

true. I never wear shoes inside my flat. 

TPBM has visible butt crack.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Only on request.

TPBM has posted on SAS while drunk.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

true only if said person remembers. which they don't. 

TPBM has used the word "ironical".


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope, ironic and ironically but never ironical

so TPBM has been outside today?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has made or received a phone call today.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True but I turned the ringer off and didn't answer

TPBM has eaten breakfast and lunch today?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True

TPBM regularly clips their nails.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

True. Tis great fun! 

TPBM Likes really spicey curry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True

TPBM likes Milk?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes to wear jeans.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, all the time... if I'm wearing clothes hehe... (I'm very laid back/casual)

TPBM likes chewy fudge brownies


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had one!

TPBM knows what Eastenders is


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It's a comedy over there right?

YOU'VE NEVER HAD A FUDGE BROWNIE.... do you like chocolate... you need to send your postal address so I can send you some.

TPBM likes sports


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye sports are great (Yes please to the brownies!! and Eastenders is a soap/drama set in London)

TPBM is either called: Caflme or Sash


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

HaHa Yes... 

TPBM has traveled outside his home country.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, lots of times.

TPBM enjoys Strawberries with whipped Cream


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True!!

TPBM loves to travel.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye! Definitely.

TPBM is a really good cook


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True

TPBM has a patio.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye.

TPBM likes the smell of coconut


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Aye.

The person below me would like to go on a cruise ship.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye!

TPBM owns more than three different kinds of perfume


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Aye!

The person below me keeps his/her closet organized.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, Nope, not atall.

TPBM likes the colour 'blue'


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes

TPBM takes vitamins or supplements.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False, although I probably should.

The person below me loves history.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aye! (lol)

TPBM loves peanut butter & jelly sandwiches!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aye!
TPBM likes sushi.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eh. false.
the person below me wonders why they sit at the comptuer tying away when they are so tired their head keeps falling onto the keyboard.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, I do wonder that sometimes.

The person below me likes the color pink.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes...not so much for me but for my daughter.

TPBM likes to go bowling.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

nah.

TPBM considers The bangles - eternal flame, to be a really nice romantic song.

(Aye its me favourite love-song so tread very carefully wit yer answer like)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ YAY!!! it's one of my favs too... you have great taste... thought not many will agree with that lol.

T or F... tpbm would love their own chauffeur


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No not really. 

TPBM likes to garden.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Abit so true

TPBM...has worn a kilt before?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

TPBM has black hair.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True

TPBM has done a bungee jump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - Nevuh!

T/F You have been to another continent.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has fallen asleep standing up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has used a gift card in the last day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has bet on a sporting event.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

False.

TPBM likes to gamble.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

False. When I was a teenager, I used to - to the point that it got to be an addiction. Not really nowadays. It's just a horrendous waste of money.

TPBM is a 9/11 truther.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has lived in at least two different countries.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False

TPBM has travled to more than 2 countries.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

False
TPBM will answer false.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True (head explodes scanners style)

TPBM likes said scene from scanners where the dude's head explodes

found here to refresh their memory:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...etype:gif&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false


TPBM...has done crochet before


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.
the person below me picks up pennies off the ground.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False ;P

The person below me has played Twister in the past year.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False. 

The person below me is at a library right now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has received a package in the past week.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True. It was science DVDs that I got free from HHMI.

The person below me rode a bicycle today.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

that'd be a no.
The person below me feels sad for Sandra Bullock.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

True
TPBM owns a Taylor Swift CD


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

The person below me just took a shower or a bath.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM used public transportation today.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

False, I'm a bit scared of public transportation in Dallas :afr

TPBM is in their pajama's


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

True. 

TPBM is on a computer.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

True

TPBM watches American Idol


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

false

the person below me watches too much porn


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False

The person below me is wearing headphones.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

True! 

TPBM has never been to a live concert


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is multitasking right now.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

True

TPBM is in college


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

True.

TPBM knows how to tie a tie.


----------



## JamieMichelle (Jan 4, 2010)

True but not very well! LOL

The person below me owns a dog.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True

The person below me should be doing something else right now.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

False

TPBM owns an iPod


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

True.

TPBM wishes they could have some ice cream right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - just had some...

TPBM also ate too much for dinner.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

False (I want some ice cream)

TPBM is putting off something for another day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True - always

TorF - tpbm wishes they could fly?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

False - I'll be hiding them

TorF tpbm will eat chocolate Sunday?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i had better be eating chocolate!

the person below me will be with family for an Easter dinner.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

True


T or F...TPBM is listening to music right now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has the tv on right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM used CBT skills .


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False.

The person below was once french kissed by a dog. Not on purpose, the dog went to lick the person's face, the person said something and the dog got his/her tongue in my mouth... errrr, their.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the frozen hair :lol False.

T/F You have the feeling that no one understands you.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

True

T/F - You've never had a boyfriend or girlfriend.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

False, I've had a few.
The person below me can't live without the radio on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.....well, I do listen to AM radio.

TPBM spoke to at least three people today.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true - my son and two neighbors

TPBM has eaten Mexican food this week


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you count Taco Bell on Tuesday, then yes :lol.

T/F you had a decent day without panic.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

true

t/f You feel like one day you will get better.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has had a dream involving an SAS member.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM eats fast food occasionally.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

True. Jaysus, what sort of question was that like???

TPBM knows that Sashy is one of the nicest people on the site


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very TRUE!

TPBM thinks Dub16 is quite the funny Irish guy


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Aye.

TPBM has a pet fish.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes! His name is Possum.

TPBM plays an instrument.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TRUE - Multiple - most of the woodwinds, axctually. I just played my flute a few minutes ago :lol.

TPBM has not eaten in the last six hours.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False.

TPBM is colour blind?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.
TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a pink blouse.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False

TPBM has nightmares.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

False, unfortunately.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

true

TPBM likes vitaminwater


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True

TPBM likes when it rains.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes driving at night.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False...car lights hurt my eyes.

TPBM has black hair.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes the beach.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM drinks juice.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes wearing a hat/cap/beret.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

True.

TPBM likes playing video games.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to dance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True
TPBM listened to an MP3 today.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM upon first hearing the statistic, "Its physically impossible for a human being to lick their own elbow" immediately tried to do so.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

True.
TPBM has tasted dog or cat food.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True, by accident, I swear 

TPBM has recently seen a rainbow?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

False

Has recently been to the ocean <3


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False, I've never been anywhere near any ocean. The shores of Lake Michigan are as close to a large body of water I've ever been.

TPBM likes to drink wine.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True.

The person below me has been arrested.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False.

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting there.....true

TPBM washed his/her hair twice this morning - the "lather, rinse, repeat" thing....


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah, false


TPBM...owns some headphones?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM drinks coffee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM did not drink a diet soda today.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True.

TPBM had a disruptive sleep last night.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

False ( I just didn't fall asleep until like 4 a.m.)

TPBM hasn't showered in two days.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False.

TPBM took out the garbage this week.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true

the person below me watered flowers this week?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

False! No flowers here yet  Not warm enough
The person below me did a puzzle some time in the last month.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, not in the last month. I completed one a few months ago though - The Lord of the Rings 500 piece puzzle.

TPBM has eaten an oyster, and liked it.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, I ate a whole can of smoked oysters just the other day.

The person below me has gone bowling in the past month.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


TPBM...has just made a cup of tea/coffee?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False. Twas club-orange I was supping on!

TPBM has got a Summer Holiday planned


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True.

TPBM has been to DisneyWorld.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Umm, I've been to one of those disneyplaces. I can't remember which though.

TPBM is a nail biter.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, gave that up when I was a kid.

TPBM owns more than one pair of sneakers.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

false.

tpbm is a closet Lynard Skynard fan.



sash said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM has been to DisneyWorld.


 and if You don't mind my asking, where are you planning on going?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, Googled as I've never heard of them, but now I know they sung sweet home alabama. Not a fan, closet or otherwise.  

TPBM uses recipe books regularly.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False.

TPBM has not eaten a single fruit today.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True, all outta fruit. Had tuna (in springwater :shock), beetroot and lettuce for lunch and an Egg Flip for breakfast. Being good.

TPBM got a letter in the mail today.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

True! It was a bill though ha, oh well 

TPBM likes physics!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Not in the least.

TPBM watches cartoons.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea but they're proper grown up ones, like rugrats all grown up =)

TPBM drinks from the carton.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Guilty. I only drink from the carton when it is near empty and I know that no one will come over and pour a glass. I live alone, so I don't typically share my cartons with others anyway.

TPBM has had pizza in the last week.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False...would have liked to though.

TPBM has painted walls before.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol..False, but my son did once. 

TPBM wears perfume.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

false :b

TPBM has a mac


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


TPBM...goes on the saschat every day?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

False

TPBM likes white chocolate the most, then milk chocolate, then dark chocolate.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False. White chocolate tickles my throat and makes me cough. Idk why :stu.
Milk and Dark I like equally, but rarely indulge anymore.

TPBM gags at the sight of blood.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

False. I've volunteered in a hospital for the past two years and am a med school hopeful.

TPBM loathes celery.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True. I've had some that was bitter, turned me off it for good.

TPBM suffers from motion sickness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has not eaten a banana in the last week.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

False haha, I just ate one 

TPBM has had a beer today


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

FALSE

TPBM exercises daily


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

False. I need to though. 

The person below me likes cartoons.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

True 

TPBM has traveled to South America


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

False

TPBM has gone horseback riding


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

True! I used to horseback ride for years. I got up to jumping...i actually miss it a bit 

TPBM has gone skinny dipping


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true! feels so good! 
the person below me likes to swim in cold water?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't like cold water,but it eventually gets warmer :]
tpbm watches south park


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

TRUE!! oh so true, I've seen every one 

TPBM can make balloon animals.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I do own a balloon making kit!
The person below me has seen Eraserhead.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

epril said:


> No, but I do own a balloon making kit!
> The person below me has seen Eraserhead.


false
TPBM has been bitten by a small dog


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
TPBM is in college


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True.

The person below me thinks squirrels are cool.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm has a child


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

what ta hell..i’m game...

nope...the person below me has a hairy back


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, *shudder*


TPBM likes having back massages?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes :boogie

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

:O True

The person below me has once been confused with batteries and their sizes and + and - signs.:yes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

long ago when I was a kid. 

TPBM likes to take long walks through nature.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

omg yes!!! i love looking for wildlife!



TPBM Can Quote a Line from the dark knight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has sneezed today.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, plenty of times. It must be the allergies or some viral infection.

TPBM plays piano or keyboard.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Minimally.

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

sorta im learning acoustic 


TPBM loves to eat


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:yes...that's why it makes me sad to restrict my calories

TPBM watches the show "Lost."


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

bleh i hate it /cower from hate!


BPBM likes the Beatles


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

false

TPBM is wearing a pair of vans shoes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to drink milk.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

well lactose milk 

TPBM likes chocolate milk!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

False, I love ice coffee flavoured milk though 

TPBM has bought furniture at IKEA and assembled it themselves.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

False

TPBM enjoys late night talk shows.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

False! I hate talk shows in general.

TPBM likes pudding!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

TRUE.
TPBM likes blue eyes


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

True

TPBM enjoys warm weather


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True.

The person below me likes math.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

undeniably FALSE. 

the person below me likes themselves (self?)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

False I 51% hate myself 49% love myself lol

The person below me likes the taste of cough medicine


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol false.

the person below me can play electric guitar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False,

TPBM can play air guitar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sure i can.
the person below me had pizza for dinner?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

False
TPBM can change a flat tire


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

False

TPBM is the REAL Santa-Claus?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

true - well, I used to be... had to give it up... too much pressure, j/k... no false...

TPBM wants to stay in bed/crawl back in bed and stay there all day today?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Definitely. 

TPBM is always late..


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

nope ...early
TPBM has a pet lizard


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

False.

The person below me fears the unknown.


----------



## Zomg (Feb 16, 2010)

True. Not knowing is the scariest thing!

TPBM is having a good day :boogie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I sure am!

TPBM is not suffering from a cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me lives in the South of the country they live in.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

True

The person below likes badminton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True, althoufgh it has been a long time since I have played that game.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

The person below has a "t" in their username


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

F
TPBM likes swimming pools better than the ocean


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has not been to a movie theater in 2010.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false.
tpbm is shy. :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true. however,i sometimes do things no shy or even outgoing person would do.
tpbm likes roses


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

True .. It's also my middle name 

TPBM has never owned a hamster.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

T/F Your refrigerator door opens to the left.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

False

TPBM likes the movie avatar.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

True
tpbm is an atheist


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Big false.
The person below me had a party for their birthday this year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has played the lottery in the past year.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

False
TPBM is wearing something red


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False

TPBM is going to go swimming later!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ha you know me too well!
The person below me has plans for Memorial Day


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I do, they include sleeping in.

TPBM hates Facebook, but is addicted to it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True and false - I don't go on Facebook.

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

True! and I would like to go back to sleep

TPBM likes to go on walks.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true, but i do admit i have trouble getting started!

The person below me wants a spaceship.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

false, seems cool but i think i would get too much motion sickness in space

the person below me would like to sail across the world


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

False

The person below me can do handstands.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false.
the person below me likes having a fan on all the time.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False - I don't even have one

The person below me has at least five teddy bears in their bedroom?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to but put them all in the kids' room.

TPBM wears hats/caps.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

never!
The person below me talks out loud to themselves?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM has troubles sleeping.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

True.

TPBM likes scary movies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has read a science fiction novel in 2010.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has read a self help book recently.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


TPBM owns some chewing gum?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

TPBM has been swimming this week.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope.

The person below me is eating.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

False, but I'll probably go make dinner after posting this.


The person below me is wearing at least one piece of jewelry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM is wearing a wristwatch.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False

TPBM has a teddy named after their best friend


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

No. I have a teddy named Teddy. 

TPBM likes eavesdropping.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes but only because I get very paranoid

TPBM is wearing jeans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False (True if I had answered this a few hours ago). I am wearing shorts now.

TPBM did not get enough sleep last night.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

TPBM enjoys rock climbing


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

false. I never have, but I'd like to try it.


The person below me has drank a caffeinated beverage today.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

True - drinking it right now.

The person below has made plans for the summer.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup

TPBM....has had some candy today?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

False, but I've had ice-cream. Yeah for breakfast lol
the person below me is a natural blonde


----------



## EmilieAutumnMuffin (Jun 17, 2010)

false

The person below me likes waffels


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah

TPBM...likes going for walks?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

love walking

tpbm is listening to their favourite type of music


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope, hear the hum of the computer, air conditioner, and fridge.
the person below me is out of tartar sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True 

TPBM is a good cook.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really

TPBM...likes fish?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

FALSE. do not get me started. sorry but i really HATE fish, lol.
TPBM loves music


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

True
TPBM loves peanut butter


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True

True or False...likes peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

False. Can't stand peanut butter.. Love peanuts though :s 

The person below me is good at art.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

She wishes

TPBM has a hair colour that is not natural


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


TPBM...likes reading whilst soaking in the bath?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have not done that in YEARS....goes to run a bath

TPBM is tired


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

True
TPBM dislikes the colour yellow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM doesn't live in the US.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

True

The person below me can solve a rubiks cube.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

possibly.
the person below me likes to drink


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

true only once in awhile

the person below me had cereal for breakfast


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope. eggs, sausage, and rice 

The person below me watches Anime.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup at 5pm

The person below me likes disney music


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, but only the old school soundtracks (like Fantasmic). The new "tween" type music makes me wanna barf :\

The person below me knows how to play an instrument.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can attempt the guitar....play is a word I'd not use

The person below me has sore hands


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

false

the person below me likes mountain dew


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

true, gotta love the dew.

the person below me went to the gym today.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear, that I did not

TPBM is/was working today


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

False

The person below me owns a soccer ball


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True, but I don't play with it.

The person below me enjoys being at the beach.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False

TPBM is looking forward to a sleep in in the morning?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False. I like waking up early.


The person below me knows martial arts.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

false.

The person below me can lift there own body weight for longer than a minute.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd have to test that.
The person below me is eating cake.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

falcio!

That person below me is hungry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope, but if i had some i would 

the person below me can fly a kite


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I can
TPBM drank milk today.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, but I like milk.

TPBM suffers from OCD.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Not really.
TPBM was born in the late '80s.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a 90's baby 

TPBM is in a silly mood


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not in the moment.
tpbm doesn't feel like p diddy when (s)he wakes up


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol I dont know what that means ^ but i'll say false.

TPBM has seen the film One flew Over The Cuckoos Nest


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

TPBM...has seen the film The Notebook


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm has seen rocky horror picture show


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, but I saw it referenced on the Drew Carey Show once.

TPBM has insomnia.


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

True, and it sucks.

TPBM thinks the world will end on 2012.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It better not

tpbm is still in bed but should e up as they have stuff to do before going to work?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't work and it's 6:00 in the morning.

TPBM can do a handstand?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Used too, if I tried it now, probably not 


TPBM...bites their toenails?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

false

TPBM has tripped up the stairs before?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup


The person below me likes RPG's.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

never tried 'em
tpbm is listening to music at the moment


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup coldplay
TPBM is wearing a watch


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nope
tpbm has brown eyes


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup. 

TBPM Likes curry.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
tpbm loves musicals


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

not crazyly

tpbe is eating something


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope

TPBM shops online


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Books and Dvd yup

TPBM plans to watch a films tonight


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah

TPBM likes potato chips b:


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Too true. 

Person below wishes they were taller.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep. Not by much, but a little more height would be nice.

TPBM can't stand Madonna


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like small doses

TPBM should be sleeping


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope

The person below me is a zombie.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yea, a Nazi zombie. 
The person below me is afraid of thunder and lightning?


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

Only slightly.

TPBM should not be on the computer right now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. This house isn't going to burgle itself y'know!

The person below me licks the spoons and then puts them back in the cutlery draw.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope

The person below me is a superhero.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

true lol : P

You'd come star gazing with me?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True


Has recently ordered something online?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

True

TPBM spends alot of time talking on the phone


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True, I work at a hotel, so I don't have much of a choice. Plus I speak with my mom on a daily basis over the phone.

TPBM can touch their toes without bending their knees.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that one of those trick questions? surely nobody can do that! I've trouble gettin up outta me chair nevermind touchin me toes.

TPBM has held or fed a lamb?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

False

The person below me is secretly a nose picker.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No!

TPBM is having a takeaway tonight.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM hasn't gone out in 2 days.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has not spoken to anyone on the phone today.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True. The day is still young though.

TPBM can (or at least thinks he can) open any jar by his or her self


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably not. Most jars sure but some of them are real sum'b*tches...

TPBM doesn't play the lottery (smart, smart. good for you lol)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True. I probably should, though.

TPBM has blown her/his nose today.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

err...yes


Has just been to the toilet?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Still there. Mobile internet is AWESOME...grrrrr!

(I'd leave it for 10 minutes if i were you)

The person below me was hit hard by the financial crisis.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope 

TPBM has seen toy story


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

True!

The person below me has a cat.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nah, got dogs though 

tpbm can make a shadow puppet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
tpbm likes big butts :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

true and i cannot lie 

the person below me currently has a job


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM washes the dishes by hand.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

False.

TPBM is not very worldly: he/she thinks the English Channel is a British TV station and not a body of water separating England and France.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False. English Channel =/= BBC

The person below me can read a book in more than one language.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

False.

TPBM is not a sports fan: he/she thinks the Kentucky Derby is a _hat_ and not a horse race that they race every year.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am not into sports, yet I was unaware that the Kentucky Derby was anything but a horse race.


The person below me is a member of a minor political party.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^It's both a hat you wear at a race horse and a race horse lol

Nah, I'm not a member of any political party...as of yet...

TPBM feels most comfortable when wearing make-up.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Only on Tuesdays.

...

The person below me has seriously considered joining the Army, Marines, or Navy.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

False, I would never consider combining the Army, Marines, and Navy. They're separate for a reason.

TPBM will be posting below me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^:roll


Just Lurking said:


> Only on Tuesdays.
> 
> ...


:lol

TPBM is afraid (or at least creeped out by) of mannequins.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM owns a deckchair.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Not anymore. I used to own a deckchair business...but it folded.

The person below me believes Macs are better than PC's (even thought they're not).


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hell no! Macs are pretty but I prefer PC. (also the cultists are annoying)

TPBM can speak three or more languages.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM can swim butterfly stroke.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, but not very well at all.

TPBM Snores in their sleep.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know if I do or not.

TPBM often stays up all night.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


Has just watched a film today?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Has spent a lot of time here today


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

true, somewhat

the person below me shaved their legs this morning


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

TPBE is putting something off


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

TPBM...is running short on cash at the mo?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not right now.

TPBM gets seasick


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't had enough experience on the water to know if I get seasick.

TPBM is eating something right now.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope


The person below me is annoyed with something at the moment.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

...

The person below me prefers turkey or ham instead of roast beef.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True. Turkey is my default.

TPBM is wearing a band-aid.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
tpbm wears glasses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope

TPBM likes going to the beach.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

true, i have fond memories of the beach.
The person below mes favourite food is chocolate


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

false lol

you are in a sleepy cuddle me now under the covers type of mood?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I cannot lie, it's so true. Come to Papa!

The person below me can talk the hind legs off a donkey about the copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish.

You have punched a wall before.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

You like the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False - I listen to them sparingly, but not a fan.

TPBM can whistle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True. 

TPBM has tombstoned.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

???
i'm very much alive lol

TPBM owns a really expensive electronic device of some kind.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess lol.

TPBM is from Rhode Island


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope

The person below me is an atheist.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Unsure

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

it's the afternoon... but yes 

TPBM can't see certain things very well without contacts/glasses


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true. i always forgot to wear 'em though . i can't see things from far away, but i have very good vision up close.
TPBM hates the color orange


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

False. It's one of the few words you can't rhyme with (along with purple and silver). I like making poets and musicians life more difficult.

TPBM doesn't like sleeping on their back.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

false apart from my stomach I can't get to sleep any other way

TPBM has their toe nails painted


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False


The person below me likes sake.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Never tried it.

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True, the trombone. Haven't played in over nine years, though. Not sure I ever will again.

TPBM does a crossword puzzle at least once a week.


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

True. The bass guitar.

TPBM eats late at night before bed?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM can solve a rubik's cube in under a minute.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

tpbm likes cover music


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


TPBM has a huge collection of teddies?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

TPBM hates heights.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

True!

TPBM has been on a hovercraft


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False - but would love to try it.

TPBM has been hang gliding.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope, but I'd like to try. Thing is though, I'm a little afraid of heights haha...

The person below me is going to post below me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False I am posting beside you

TPBE is listening to the radio


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

false..listening to dance 

TPBM likes the smell of rain?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really but I do like rain.

The person below me is broke.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ lol that was a fast edit 

false 

TPBM just posted too late?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope not

TPBM is being silly


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

True.

The person below me is dizzy.



actionman said:


> ^ lol that was a fast edit


I got skillz.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - not at the moment, just anxious :afr


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> False - not at the moment, just anxious :afr


:squeeze

person below wants a hug


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

True story!

...

The person below me has been thinking about starting their own cult.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sure and you can join me!
TPBM likes jello


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

o.o You know it.

The person below me is a undercover spy who just got his/her cover blown.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

That's kind of true. 

Person below me is eating pizza.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish.

TPBM has a bottle/glass of water nearby.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

True

TPBM likes rain at night


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very true.

TPBM has played Monopoly this year.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me cheats with great frequency whenever they play the banker in Monopoly.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

True, yet I always lose.
The person below me has a great fear of frogs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nope, i actually love 'em
tpbm likes cherry lip balm


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, actually, I do.

TPBM has had a job before.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

False :um

TPBM has written or called a company to complain about a product or service.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is in a room with other people.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

...

The person below me likes their middle name more than their first name.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very, very false.

TPBM got something in the mail today (or yesterday, if today's hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.
Have no middle name.

TPBM can wiggle their ears


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM can pat the top of their head and pat the stomach in a circular motion at the same time.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I've tried it many times and it's pretty hard lol!

The person below me just woke up.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

I'll recycle my last one since it got lost in the mix:

TPBM got something in the mail today (or yesterday, if today's hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has had to sign for a delivery in the past week.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

tpbm is singing along with some music...


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false


TPBM...has recieved a card recently?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

False

The person below me is worried about their weight.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmmm...

TPBM is eating a sweet


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True.  I am overweight.

The person below me thinks that Arnie schwarzenegger is a big girl's blouse.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True 

TPBM lives near a body of water of some kind.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

False

The person below me used to have a good online friend and now doesn't.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. I think I put her off when we met.

The person below me is a pillar of their local community.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


Has just been out for a drive in their car?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me likes their boss.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Falseity false false false (I love him lol) as a private investigator my Boss is the Goverment but what I do is more complicated and for security reasons I can't discuss it)

The Person below me has never danced with the devil in the pale grey moonlight?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't dance with what doesn't exist.

TPBM has sucked helium and made their voice squeaky before.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

true 

TPBM has been to Mars?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Has eaten rocks and seen Stars (False) 

The woman below me has been kissed by Johnny Depp

the Man below me (anyone of you can answer first) has been kissed by Megan Fox (or any modern Hottie lol) 



Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch some marujana Jack got high and droped his fly and said do u wanna Jill said yes and droped her dress and then they had some fun Silly Jill forgot her pill now them a Son!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I haven't been kissed by Megan Fox. (Nor have I been kissed by Johnny Depp, for whatever that's worth.)

...

The person below me knows how to yodel.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sadly, false.

TPBM owns vinyl records.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish.
TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me knows what day of the week they were born on.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. I suppose I could look it up, though.

TPBM talked on the phone today.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

True.
TPBM has an iPhone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False. Although I do have a smartphone

TPBM smokes (can be anything from hookah to cigarettes)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True, kind of. I only smoke socially (with the very few friends I can stand being with for any amount of time) but anything goes: cigarettes, cigars, hookahs, weed.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Slim Shady said:


> True, kind of. I only smoke socially (with the very few friends I can stand being with for any amount of time) but anything goes: cigarettes, cigars, hookahs, weed.


you forgot to post a True or False question


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You speak at least two laguages.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, I have a hard enough time with one.

...

The person below me has dyed their hair at least 10 times in their lifetime.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope, just about three times.

The person below me is watching anime.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.
TPBM is listening to music


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

False.

The person below me is planning to attend a concert soon.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

False.
The person below me watches the news regularly


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

False.

The person below me reads the newspaper regularly.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
the person below me watches 30 Rock


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

false edit: oops too late..but I still say false to both 

There's another planet out there similar to ours..with similar life on it?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

you never know ;]
the person below me likes Disney Pixar


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

FALSE!!! Down with Disney!!!

OK, I feel better now.

...

The person below me doesn't handle heights very well.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

True.

TPBM enjoys drinking while swimming.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Falso but I still do it

TPBM hates poodles more than puddles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has an itch.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


Has blonde hair?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

TPBM is sitting in their bed


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

False (if only I had a laptop) 

The Person below me feels like they are facing a tough time alone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

not yet but soon will be

Tpbm smells something nice


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM is a fan of George Clooney.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false


Has had hot chocolate in the past few days?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is listening to music now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope

TPBM likes to see the sunset.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM subscribes to a magazine.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

True. BBC Focus.

The person below me can fit a stack of 15 pringles (or more?) in to their mouth.


----------



## Brokenx (Mar 2, 2010)

false.

the person below me loves the film trading places


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True! 

TPBM hates flying.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

true

TPBM has just had a cup of tea?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False, I dislike tea. Hot chocolate in the winter time is another story, but that's not what you asked 

TPBM likes rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM lives with others.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

True.

TPBM dresses up for Halloween.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM flosses every day.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False

TBPM would vote for Obama if an election was held today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FALSE
I did not vote for him the first time.

TPBM likes tuna salad.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

True

The person below me likes Hanna-Barbera cartoons


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

True and Harvey Birdman is my lawyer.

The person below me likes vampires.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really.

The person below me likes Kenny G


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM likes werewolves


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - silver bullets, anyone?

However, TPBM think True Blood is an interesting program.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

True Blood?

...

The person below me doesn't know what True Blood is, either.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM ate a sandwich today.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not true.

TPBM is sometimes frustrated because he or she often doesn't know what the another person just said.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

very true

tpbm likes to cook


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bake more than cook


Has used Skype today?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

not today

TPBM has/had at a point red hair


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True

TPBM wants to punch something.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False

...

The person below me needs to change the battery in their smoke detector.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. No smoke detectors in my house.

TPBM is thinking of getting a new cell phone.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Already got one 


TPBM has watched tv today?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am right now 

TPBM did something big today?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has a nickname.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

True. Many in fact.

TPBM has awarded nicknames to other people.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True


is meeting up with someone today?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM is spending the weekend with his/her parents.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Just like every weekend

TPBM likes pokadots


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True

TPBM likes making jewerelly?


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

False

TPBM has blue eyes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has a box of tissues nearby.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

False, no tissue box here.

Person below me has won 1st place in something.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM needs to replace the batteries in something.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em....I don't think so

TPBM needs to recharge something


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

true, charging my ipod as I type

the person below me is/was part of a band.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True, if my college marching band counts.

TPBM has broken something expensive that belonged to somebody else.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm is very tall


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

True, I think? I'm 5'10" -- female.

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

False.

The person below me is watching TV.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has not been outside in the last hour.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False - been in bed

TPBM has a small cut on their hand?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM went out to a TGIF party yesterday


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False


Went food shopping today?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is watching a match today.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

TPBM caused the cup/glass rings/marks on the table next to them


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is eating last night's left over pizza.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False... Spaghetti tonight!

...

The person below me has taken at least 40 pictures with their digital camera this month.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No and I usually do

TPBM has something to do tonight?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM likes writing letters?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm has green eyes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

True! Well hazel, but close enough.

...

The person below me would like move away from their hometown.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> True! Well hazel, but close enough.
> 
> ...
> 
> The person below me would like move away from their hometown.


False

The person below me is a trekkie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has been in a casino.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

TPBM wears makeup.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

More often not

TPBM has a pain in their back?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Not right now but I do suffer from some lower-back problems.

TPBM took a day off from work this monday.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM wants some time off from work but can't afford it.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM likes his/her job very much.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false
The person below me likes string cheese?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

True.

TPBM has an overdue library book.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False..

...

The person below me has a Facebook account, but doesn't log on there any more than once a month.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. I check it every day, though I don't really do much on there.

TPBM has the tv on.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

False...if I watch one more infomercial my head just might explode 

TPBM wants to take ballroom dancing lessons.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False. I remember a week or two of middle-school gym class being devoted to ballroom dancing, but I guess it failed to spark my interest.

TPBM has something in the fridge that's going to expire soon.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for the warning! 

TPBM owns a pair of socks with a Disney character on them?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM owns a green suit.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

TPBM wants to drag race.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM has never ridden a motorbike.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

False.

The person below me is afraid to try new things.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not really. Maybe sometimes.

TPBM hates hot weather!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very, very true.

TPBM has a lot of spare change laying around.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

False

TPBM has had an urge to suddenly strangle an innocent creature in a moment of sudden rage.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah, I just take my frustration out on my closet door if I get *REALLY* pissed.

The person below me likes The Beatles.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False, l want to control my anger best I can.

TPBM tries to let spiders or bugs go outside at least once in awhile.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM can pull off a wheelie on his/her bike.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False...

...

The person below me has been shedding a lot of hair lately.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I can see the beginnings of a bald patch. Scary.

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - it's short.
TPBM has eaten chocolate in the last 24 hours.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True, always. *lol*

TPBM would like to go for a ride in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I'd love to do that.

TPBM has tried bungee jumping.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, don't think I'd be able to do it either....

TPBM is listening to relaxing music?


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, for me it is relaxing. 

The person below me is going somewhere today.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Depends on where you mean by somewhere. I'm about to go to the kitchen to make a salad, but other than that its been wuite the lazy Sunday and I havent left the house. 

The person below me has never heard of Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I watch his show on DTL quite regularly.

TPBM doesn't like RomComs.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

true! I hate them. I would like to gather up all the Rom-Coms ever made and post them to Maggy Thatcher. (just coz I dont like Maggy Thatcher)

TPBM has been bitten by a wild animal at some point (and no, i dont mean yer lover)


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope

The person below me has a mohawk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nein.

TPBM was once attacked by their neighbour's dog.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

False. I almost got attack by a dog once, but it decided to leave my alone, thank god.


The person below me like vanilla more than chocolate.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If we're talking ice cream, true. 

TPBM is in a one-story building.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

TPBM likes to wear strappy high heels.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no


TPBM...likes McDonalds?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM is over six feet tall


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

:lol i'm barely even five feet
tpbm likes iced tea?


----------



## Im really on here (Sep 5, 2010)

Iced tea is ok but sweat tea, no. I used to live in the Northeast but right now I live in the southeast. When you live in the South and don't like sweat tea people think you are are wield. It figures. 

The person bellow me is excited for the start of pro football?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha no FALSE 

The person below me is excited and worried over the same thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - not this time.
T/F You are wearing green today.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False.

...

The person below me spends over $100/month dining out.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

True sushi is expensive and i have it almost weekly

TPBM likes to watch scary movies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

TRUE!

tpbm gets/got good grades


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has an Amazon wish list.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

False.

TPBM is currently unemployed.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True

TPBM likes camper vans?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False, though it sometimes feels like it.

TPBM Thinks the old Star Wars movies are way better than the newer ones.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False. I like the new ones just as much.

TPBM loved Barney when they were young.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

So true lol

TPBM feels invincible wearing sunglasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F - I have not worn sunglasses in a long time. I need a pair.

T/F - you have talked to someone in the last hour.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

True


TPBM has eaten ice cream today?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

False

FPBM Kissed someone?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False 

TPBM Slept poorly last night.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False, my sleeps are almost always good :]

TPBM eats a lot of fruit


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is left handed.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

False

TPBM is sleep deprived


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM is having a takeaway tonight.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

false

TPBM has a good heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, but I have an evil mind! :evil

TPBM lives in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True
TPBM had a great summer the last time it was around.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It wasn't any different from this summer. I guess that's false then.

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

false

TPBM is missing someone?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope.


TPBM is scared of spiders.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

TPBM enjoys reading.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

TPBM is watching a movie.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is watching (American) football.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM is a fan of a baseball team that is done for the season.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM is wearing blue jeans.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

False. Black trackies.


TPBM prefers tea to coffee.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True.

TPBM gives money to beggars or at least would if it wasn't for anxiety.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So True.

TPBM prefers Whiskey to Beer.


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

False. Don't drink.

Tpbm doesn't know what Je_T'aime means.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

_Faux _

TPBM has more than 3 tabs open at the moment.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, that is a truth! Good call!

TPBM has a missing digit.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

False

TPBM knows how to knit.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

True. I love knitting! : )

The person below me likes burritos.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

True. Went to Chipotle but they charge too much for burritos. I guess that's what happens when they make it right in front of you - showmanship ends up being half the price.

TpBMe- you like to watch court shows (like judge judy) during the daytime because it helps you with your legal skills.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

False

TPBM is a Jerry Springer fan


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

true tpbm has no hair


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

False? I have hair, but no hare, here. =D

The poster bologna has exactly that! Bologna!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, it's icky stuff. uke

TPBM is double jointed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - not that I know of.

TPBM has been at SAS at least three years.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

false. the peep below me has 

...........high 
a very.............voice


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

False

The person below me likes tacos.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw, I was hoping someone would answer with : falsetto. 

anyway, true. 

The person below me loves tequila. the song, not the drink.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

false

The person below me is cold


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True, kinda. My feet and hands are a little cold. Could really use someone to warm them right about now. Time to find me a nice gf......

TPBM accepts the theory (and fact) of evolution


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

True

The person below me has ran into a door in the middle of the night.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True!

TPBM has gone into someone else's room at night...by accident.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true! 
tpbm plays with their hair nonstop


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM eats more than one bowl of cereal per day (on average).


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True of late, maybe two

TPBM likes to stay up late


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False.

The person below was a rebellious teenager.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

false, but i still have time to change that...
TPBM wasnt sylvester stallones stunt double in the movie "First Blood"


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

True, but considering my exceptional physique (especially for a two year old) I certainly could and should have been.

TPBM enjoys metaaaaaaal! \m/
(the style of music...)


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

true \m/, but i also like the metals on the periodic table
TPBM didnt winess saddam hussein's hanging in person


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

true TPBM is from the usa


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False

The person below has doubted their sexual orientation at one point in their life.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

False

The person below me is not a death eater.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

False (i eat death a lot)
TPBM has put their shoes on not knowing that there was broken glass in them.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

False

The person below me once accidently stepped in dog poo.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

true, not exactly a rare occurrence either

TPBM doesn't drink coffee


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM is watching the Saints-Cowboys game.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

What's that?

The person below has done some workout at least once this week


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

False.

The person below me likes tea.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

The person below me has more than two cats


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

False.
The person below me has more than 2 pillows on their bed


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

True.

The person below me has at least one expired item in their refrigerator.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

You will be listening to the album/CD Christmas with the Carpenters over the holidays.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sadly, no.

Your walls are blue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. They are white.

You have an iPod.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

Your favorite cookie is chocolate chip


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

You have taken a picture of yourself today.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

true. 

The person below me has eaten ramen noodles for dinner


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has eaten a pot noodle this week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

false

TPBM has carpets in their bedroom.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

True! How did you know?? :lol

TPBM has eaten a sandwich today.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

False 

TPBM has never played sudoku.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True, and will always be true.
The person below me has watched a movie this weekend.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM can overhear someone else talking right now.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True, I'm surfing the internet, though I'm supposed to be doing homework

Roses are red.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think you're playing the game right..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The person below me wants to resume playing this game the traditional way.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought your post was fine, Dying note. There was no need to interrupt this splendid game with that unnecessary comment about not playing right. This thread is one of the few constants in my life people, let's get it going again. (joke, by the way, before someone lectures me on getting a life)

The person below prefers hot chocolate over coffee.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM is sitting in a chair.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

anonymid said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM is sitting in a chair.


I don't know what TPBM is, but I'll take truth 'cause most people
sit in chairs. lol

You didn't accomplish anything out of the normal today.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

TPBM = The person below me



JamieHasAnxiety said:


> You didn't accomplish anything out of the normal today.


True.

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM has ten toes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I counted 'em on my fingers and my toes and it turns out that it's True! :duck

TPBM has recently shoveled snow.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True :rain

The person below me is not me


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

False, at least I think im me...

TPBM is a perfectionist


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM owns a car.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

false

tpbm likes chocolate


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

True :banana

TPBM has watched a movie today.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Very false.
The person below me took the bus today


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes... lol

TPBM decided to wear pants today


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

True !

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True!

The person below me also thinks that we should play Truth or Dare and that he/she will create that thread because I'm way to shy to make it


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tr- waiiit a minute.. False!

TPBM is craving a meal.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

uhh... true but only a bit clutter!



room101 said:


> Tr- waiiit a minute.. False!


D'aww but I bet you're thinking about it now! :b

The person below me also thinks that we should play Truth or Dare and that he/she will create that thread because I'm way to shy to make it


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False!!!! I'm not makin it 

The person below me is a genius


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True
The person below me has a dog.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM has a sister


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM is posting in their underwear


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM has more than one cat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM went outside today.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False...too much snow :b

TPBM ate cereal today.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

The person below me has SA


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM spends too much time online


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

TRUE!!!!!!










TPBM likes to play scrabble.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :b

TPBM hates the snow


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

True!

TPBM loves warm weather


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

True

TPBM has played strip poker


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False... I don't even know how to play poker, haha

TPBM has all the Pokemon game series and finished all of them


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

True...but its boring playing alone

TPBM knows what aotp is


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Without doing a search, FALSE. I have no clue.

TPBM has had a Coca-Cola beverage in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

The person below me has been on this site for over an year


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

The person below me has dyed their hair a wonderfully unnatural color at some point in their lifetime.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> False
> 
> The person below me has dyed their hair a wonderfully unnatural color at some point in their lifetime.


True!

I have!!! I've done, blue, red, hot pink, brass, and blonde!
I love doing it.. =D

The person below me doesn't like PB&J sandwiches.
(you better not!!)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont eat them

The person below me's first name starts with either a C, J, M, or L


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yes JEEEEEEERREEEEE

TPBM is in the pacific timezone


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ :yay

False

The person below me lives in a country other than USA.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM speaks more than one language.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True at the moment =(

The person below me has eaten nothing today


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM misses someone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM is in a room with at least one other person right now.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

True but they're both sleeping. And one of them is a dog.

TPBM likes roller coasters.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False...never been on one

TPBM is watching TV right now


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

True

TPBM is eating.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM is listening to music


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM prefers to sleep with noise in the background (e.g. TV, music, white noise).


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM likes taking pictures


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

True

TPBM likes ice cream


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM likes soccer


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

The person below me went to school today.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

The person below me is a nerd


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Errm... false.

TPBM has been on the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish! (not really though)

TPBM ate cereal today.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

faltz

TPBM has been secretly following my every move on SAS.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How did you find out? I was so careful. :tiptoe

TPBM talks to strangers.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True

TPBM is impressed by my guitar playing

<---


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

The person below me is craving cheesecake.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

no
The person below me has brown hair


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM ate pancakes today


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

False
The person below me is tall


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False

TPBM loves to spend time outdoors


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM hasn't showered today.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False

TPBM is looking forward to something right now.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True

TPBM can cook


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True (a little)

TPBM is in uni


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM is cold right now.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False (I just had a hot shower, otherwise I probaly would've been)

TPBM likes to travel


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

FALSE

TPBM likes to write


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM likes to play chess.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

true! :yay

TPBM also likes to play chess


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True (haven't in a while though :b)

TPBM likes to play checkers.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to play Trivial Pursuit


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a math knows Quantum Physics.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

true!?

ufo exist


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

false

TPBM likes seeing rainbows


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

true

TPBM has seen a leprechaun.


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*True*

*TPBM knows an albino ?*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, I am not an android

TPBM has a big appetite


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False. (I actually don't drink enough fluids throughout the day to the point that I occasionally faint during the summer/hot weather).

The person below me is a ~cat person.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very, very true!

TPBM ate a sandwich today.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

false

TPBM wants to fly to Nepal


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

True

TPBM is currently sitting like this:


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True

TPBM is a troll


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true (only on mondays)

TPBM is a mod


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Very true.

TPBM likes to listen to or sing music while showering



skygazer said:


> true (*only on mondays*)


:haha


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM enjoys watching The History Channel.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False for the most part some stuff can be interesting

tpbm is just after eating something


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM has had a good day.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False

TPBM recently cut/nicked themselves shaving.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, I dont shave 

TPBM has visited my page before


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM has smoked from a hookah.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

False (but my wife has lol)

TPBM has woken up in a place after a night of heavy partying, & had no clue as to how they got there.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

True...And I was in a bath tub filled with what I HOPE was my vomit.

TPBM has sung Ice Ice Baby Karaoke before.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False

TPBM is tired right now.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

true

TPBM has visited an animal shelter before


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

false

the person below me is having a crappy day. =(


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False!

TPBM has been to a concert this year.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

False. But I have just bought tickets to a couple of shows I'm pretty excited about.

TPBM has at some point dropped food on the floor, carefully made sure no one was looking and then went ahead and ate it anyway.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True. 3-second-rule applies, depending on the surroundings.

TPBM has thrown food at another person.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True, and I'd do it again!

TPBM has been caught talking to themselves.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

True. sorta... I was mumbling to myself and someone thought I was a weirdo.

TPBM secretly loves Justin Bieber.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False

TPBM has or would like to swim with dolphins.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False. I saw that episode of King of the Hill.

TPBM has streaked.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has been to a nude beach.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False
TPBM has a first name that starts with C, J, or L


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM feels lonely


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM has shoveled snow today.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

False. All the snow is finally all gone now. Now it's always raining >.>

The person below me likes spongebob


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True.

TPBM prefers to stay home than go out.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM has slept in a tent in their backyard.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False. I'd probably get shot if I did that considering the craziness of this neighbourhood. 

The person below me is a March baby...like me!


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

False, i'm an April baby:teeth

TPBM has a crush on someone.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True

TPBM likes hockey


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM is thinking about getting a haircut.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM likes to sleep.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True. Who doesn't?

TPBM got their wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM doesn't like to go to movie theaters.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False. _(although, I haven't gone for months)_

The person below me is a guy and finds Lady Gaga attractive _(I often wonder what guys think of her...)_


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM secretly dreams of being a movie star.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM has fallen out of a window.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False :sus

TPBM likes to drink coffee


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True

TPBM has almost been run over by a car.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False

TPBM is keeping a big secret.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM wishes their eyes were a different color.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM is up later than they should be.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True, on most nights really.

TPBM doesn't like getting up early.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

True, I HATE getting up early

TPBM likes watching horror movies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM likes Diet Coke.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes to play frisbee.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

false

the person below me can sing


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can sing....just not well

TPBM has wisdom tooth pain?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False. 

The person below me is upset and sad about the happenings in Japan


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True - the piano, but not so well anymore since I haven't played in years.

TPBM can figure out how to do a Sudoku puzzle.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False

TPBM lives on the west coast.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

true 

TPBM is blurry eyed


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM just had fast food


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM wants to visit Ireland.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope I want to get out of it ha!

TPBM is off to sleep now


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to paint.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM watched a movie today.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False, but I plan to later.

TPBM fears to swim in the ocean.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True, because I can't swim. 

TPBM likes pasta.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

true! :yay

TPBM had a shower today


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM has gone for 1 week without brushing their teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM can play the guitar


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False, but at least I tried when I was in middle school. :b 

TPBM hates Mondays.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True. Fun ends, work begins.

TPBM wears glasses (prescription).


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True, but I wear contacts all the time. 

TPBM likes rap music.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has run over a small animal while driving.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to wear hats.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has not had an SA spike in three days. (it would be false for me  )


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False. Overly cheerful Starbucks staff ruined my streak.

TPBM has broken a window with some sort of ball.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

True.

TPBM has sleepwalked.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM has eaten meat in the last 2 days


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True! Had the 'Famous Star' at Carl's Jr. yesterday. So good.

TPBM is afraid of clowns.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False. I used to be, though. Now I just dislike them.

TPBM has ridden an elephant.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

False.

TPBM talks in their sleep.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM loves diving.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

False. I hate falling off of things, even voluntarily.

TPBM likes to eat ice cream.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True.

TPBM sleep walks.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM sleep eats (there really is such a thing!).


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM has received stitches.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

true

TPBM has been under general anaesthesia.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM me has spent an entire night in a hospital waiting room.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true 

TPBM has an eye doctor's appointment this month


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False. 

TPBM owns a TV.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True

TPBM likes to watch Scrubs


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I dunno if i like it. I dunno the tv show 

TPBM wants to say exactly the opposite about the person below him.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

errr..hmm. false I think :b

TPBM has a morning exercise routine


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes mac and cheese.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has had the mother of all hangovers.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM wants mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False. Must continue to eat healthy. 

TPBM has been in a movie.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM had his/her first kiss before they were 21.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True :blush it went bad though :b

TPBM is procrasinating


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True.

TPBM doesn't like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True

TPBM has had their head shaved.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

false

TPBM is hungry


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

OMg, i'm always hungry, how did u knew ?

TPBM is an undercover troll :b


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has had their car tampered with.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope 

TPBM hates mornings


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True, which is why I never attend them.

TPBM has been in an elementary school play.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has won a giant stuffed animal at a fair/carnival/etc.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM has been to a concert.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True. The Jonas Brothers are highly overrated, by the way.

TPBM has smashed a finger/toe nail, and had it go all black and blue.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has thrown up in public.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True, when I was a little kid.  

TPBM likes getting postcards.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False, because I end up having to call the person to thank them for the bloody thing. What an asinine arrangement that is.

TPBM has been pantsed.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes post-it notes.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Truee 

TPBM sends out greeting cards on holidays


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False, I have no one to send them to.  

TPBM has slept in a water bed before.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM likes to eye random strangers when they're not looking


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has Cheerios in their kitchen cupboard.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has got bacon in the fridge.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

False, but only because I ate it last weekend.

TPBM is a fan of Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is a fan of Supernatural


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

U got me. I am.

TPBM will just post out of boredom :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM watches too much TV


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

False - hardly any anymore :um

TPBM would like to read more, but haven't been getting around to it.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Only half true :b

TPBM goes to school


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM has their ears pierced.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True

TPBM has an itchy healing woundd


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM has purple nail polish


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

The person below me has had a cast before.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM wants revenge :sus


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

False

TPBM wants an ice cream :yay


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

True, with sprinkles 

TPBM is superstitious


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM is a math genius


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

false, but maybeee I think I might need one sometime soon 

TPBM is wearing pajamas


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True.

TPBM is smiling.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM is bored


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM watches WWE wrestling.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM spoke to at least five people today.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM likes Bailey's.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

True. _(although I never had it before, but imagine I would enjoy it)_

TPBM feels like absolute crap at the moment for no particular reason


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

False, how dare you assume such a thing!!!

You wish a different poster was asking you a question?


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

false

TPBM ate corned beef and cabbage today?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM knows at least one dirty limerick.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :blush :b

TPBM is glad it's Friday.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

True :yay

TPBM has a tattoo.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False (however i probably will eventually...a small literary one)

TPBM is thinking about to buy a plant and take care of it.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

TRUEe, I used to have an orchids, just a small one in a pot, but dead now

TPBM is going to stay up tonight


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

True.

TPBM thinks the name Lars is an odd, but cool name for a male.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

No, it's not odd, and yes, it's cool.

TPBM has a middle name.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

True. _(it bugs me when people tell me that their parents didn't give them a middle name)_

TPBM doesn't mind the sight of a centipede.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

false :afr

TPBM has a weird collection of something


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

True. _(used soap bars...don't ask)_

TPBM was born in a country different from where they live currently.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True

TPBM lives in a house rather than an apartment


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

during 9 months that is false :b

TPBM loves the beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :yay

TPBM is tired


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True :sigh

TPBM feels stressed out


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False (surprisingly...maybe it'll kick in tomorrow)

TPBM remembers the show _Are You Afraid of The Dark_ and it still scares them $hitless?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> False (surprisingly...maybe it'll kick in tomorrow)
> 
> TPBM remembers the show _Are You Afraid of The Dark_ and it still scares them $hitless?


Haha true! The opening of the show still creeps me out! Ahh and that clown!:0

The person below me was a 90's kid and totally misses that era?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, I dont remember anything from that era 

TPBM wants to go out and talk a walk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes the Inheritence series


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False. I don't know anything about it.

TPBM likes sailing.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM doesn't watch TV


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM has cold hands right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.
TPBM likes to go out in the sun.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to eat icecream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM like broccoli


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False. 

The person below me can speak French.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

False.

TPBM is a fan of anime.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM can speak German


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM hasn't eaten anything today


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False i just had dinner :boogie

TPBM forgot to wear deodorant


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

False.

TPBM is scared of clowns.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

False-

TPBM knows my real name without looking at my profile page? (I'm sure you don't but I never know who might reply.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False (btw you have the longest profile I've ever seen on here lol)

TPBM likes chipmunks :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

true! 

TPBM has an ipod


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True.

The person below me has to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> False (btw you have the longest profile I've ever seen on here lol)
> 
> TPBM likes chipmunks :b


I do? I could probably shorten it but just like my writing in general everything comes out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was unanswered :lol


Gorillaz said:


> True.
> 
> The person below me has to go to school tomorrow.


False. I have to go to work.

TPBM is ready for spring (North), fall (South).


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

TRUE!!

TPBM feels comfortable wearing shorts


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False

tpbm has warm cheeks...on your face!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> I do? I could probably shorten it but just like my writing in general everything comes out.


^no need to shorten it, I didn't mean it was a bad thing 

True

TPBM isn't from America


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True.

The person below me doesn't like pineapples on their pizza.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

True!

TPBM enjoys the movie Home Alone.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to play cricket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I have never played it, but I have seen it.

TPBM hates grapefruit.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

FALSE :b

TPBM hates apple but likes apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False :lol

TPBM crossed three streets in the last 24 hours....I hope he looked both ways :lol.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM checks their email at least once a day



BrokenStars said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM is scared of clowns.


:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True... many times a day

TPBM has never smoked.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes football


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False, but they're so much older than me its pretty much true.

The person below me has been to a concert this year.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

TPBM has fallen asleep in a movie theatre.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False

TPBM Has been to Brazil.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish:/
TPBM had a pet goldfish as a child


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

True. But he died so he got flushed down the toilet.

TPBM has experienced sexual dysfuntions due to psychiatric medications.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True

TPBM has discovered something interesting in someone else's sock drawer.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True 

TPBM is missing one pair of socks


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has fallen off a roof at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

false

TPBM has been trapped in an outhouse before.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False 

TPBM is below 20 years


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

hehe true

The person below me secretly listens to justin bieber


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

False. Although I love his song 'Somebody to Love'. 

The person below me has all four limbs intact.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM hates soap operas


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

True

TPBM listens to Nickelback.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

The person below me has / had a fake I.D at one point.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

SO FALSE.

TPBM hates avocados.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True
TPBM works at walmart


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false

TPBM likes cats


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True 

TPBM watches cartoons


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

The person below me is a fan of video games.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True
TPBM wears pajamas


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True.

TPBM buys CDs.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

false

TPBM is still afraid of the dark and can't sleep without a nightlight


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false 
Tpbm has too many credit cards


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

false

TPBM has never had a nose bleed.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

false

TPBM is a shopaholic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM likes Doritos.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

False 
TPBM has a middle name


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is an athlete


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

False

TPBM eats cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

True

TPBM lives in Maryland


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is a nature lover


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True, but it's consensual.

TPBM has worn contacts, prescription or otherwise.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM hates drinking


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

The person below me has broken a bone before.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM wishes it was warmer


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True
TPBM has an android phone


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

False, I have lg something or other.

TPBM Can't do cartwheels.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

True. It's a crippling condition.

TPBM wishes they were at the beach right now.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True, I'm done with this winter already!!! :bash

TPBM hates American Idol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True/false I used to be a fantatic :rofl....but I miss paula :mushy until she went crazy :b

TPMB is wearing pants


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false 
TPBM Likes Ham


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

false

TPBM likes turkey over ham


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM likes Thanksgiving


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false 
Tpbm is cold


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes dogs.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

True. 

TPBM wants a tongue piercing.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false

Tpbm wants a tattoo


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

true

TPBM likes driving.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

FALSE 

TPBM likes being in a moving vehicle but hates driving


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

False.

TPBM loves Harry Potter.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

TRUE!!!
<---

TPBM is in school.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

False. I've spent way too many years in school already! 

TPBM enjoys classical music.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

False
Tpbm likes Tequila


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it is an ingredient in margaritas, TRUE (in moderation of course :wink)

TPBM can give presentations even though he still has SA


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True..i think i can 

TPBM is above 25 years


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False

TPBM collect rocks...


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

False

TPBM lives with their parents


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

true :roll

TPBM finds sports boring


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM hates making phone calls


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True :hide :afr

TPBM has a pair of skinny jeans


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False

TPBM hates video games.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

True. 

TPBM likes chocolate.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very true :b

TPBM hates facebook


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

... Uhhh, True/False

TPBM sleeps on their back.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM has to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False. :boogie

TPBM likes country music.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is procrastinating.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Totally true. :lol

TPBM has a Mac.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

False. :lol I wish... 

TPBM hates ants more than spiders.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False. 

TPBM is not a fan of Mcdonalds.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False :hide

TPBM likes strawbarries


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True. :boogie

TPBM lives in a city where it never snows.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True!

TPBM went outside today.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True.

TPBM watches a lot of TV.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

that is definitely true :b

TPBM is about to go to sleep :yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False... I'm back on my vampire sleep cycle again. :boogie

TPBM prefers to use pencils rather than pens.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

LifeGoesOn said:


> False... I'm back on my vampire sleep cycle again. :boogie
> 
> TPBM prefers to use pencils rather than pens.


True. In writing, as in life, I tend to make mistakes. Unfortunately, life doesn't come with an eraser.

TPBM enjoys cartoons.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM has eaten crackers in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM has logged into facebook today.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM went for a walk today.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false 

Tpbm likes cupcakes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to sing


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

True...but I suck at it 

TPBM likes chocolate?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

true

TPBM likes raspberries


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes comedy films


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True. :lol :boogie

TPBM owns a car.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True...pretty much 

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Alittle true :b 

TPBM has gone streaking


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

false

TPBM Likes dancing


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM has touched a koala and regretted it.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False, but I wanna touch a koala... 

TPBM hums a happy tune when he/she is in a good mood


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False..

TPBM likes this forum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True

TPBM likes to sing in the bathroom


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True

Tpbm drinks coffee


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM gets in a bad mood when there's hot weather


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM loves those chocolate Cadburry cream eggs.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True

Tpbm wakes up early.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False, never happens 

TPBM wakes up in the afternoon


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True :yes

TPBM likes rollerblading.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True (Haven't done that in years though).

TPBM drank milk today.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True.

TPBM woke up early today.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True 

TPBM had fast food today


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM has had a job interview before.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

True (if interviews for volunteering count).

TPBM likes science fiction.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False, except for Heroes :banana :lol

TPBM likes musicals.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False

TPBM count sheeps at night


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, I count cats!

TPBM wants to change their look


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

True im growin a mustache.

TPBM eats raw noodles


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes Geico commercials.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

True

Tpbm Is moving


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

No, but my sister is in the middle of one right now.

TPBM is enjoying the sunny weather right now.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM has been to Hawaii.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False

TPBM likes old movies


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes cute puppies and kittens. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :yay 

TPBM has been to another country


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False  :cry

TPBM hates using their cellphone :hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True (except when I'm pretending to use it in public lol)

TPBM hasn't had their birthday this year yet


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM dunks their OREOS in milk.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True!!! :yay

TPBM has mad ninja skills :duck


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True :yes :lol

TPBM can't sleep when there's a spider in the room. :afr


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes soccer.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

TRUE TRUE TRUE

TPBM likes to read.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True. :b

TPBM is addicted to this forum.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Much too true :b lol

TPBM just had dinner :boogie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True.

TBPM goes to school.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

False

TPBM can lick their elbow.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM is wearing blue.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False

TPBM is not wearing pants


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM has the TV on.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False

TPBM likes onions on their burger


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True :yes

TPBM likes mayonnaise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yes

TPBM eats hot dogs with mustard


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

False

TPBM has a sixth toe.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm let me check first :um, ok its false :b

TPBM is tired of school :mum


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False. I am not in school curently.

This person below me is an artist?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

True! Love painting and drawing, my walls are plastered with some of my work! 

TPBM is a rightist.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

False

TPBM loves to surf.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

False

Tpbm has an Iphone


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

False

TPBM has a stethoscope


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM has had detention before.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Was true, but now false. 

TPBM has driven in snow before.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that 

True...it can get pretty scary  especially in Canada.

TPBM has been on a plane.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Many times

TPBM has blonde hair


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False.

TPBM is a fan of American Idol.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

False.

TPBM plays an instrument.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True! Trumpet and guitar :banana

TPBM hates winter


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Love winter

TPBM just watched a really good film


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Somewhat true. It was...decent.

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

hmm just a bit... Trualse

TPBM had fish for dinner


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False..i hate fish

TPBM has sleep deprivation


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

No

TPBM has been to universal studios


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM has been to Hawaii


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False :lol

TPBM is a fanatic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

true

TPBM likes peanut butter


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

false

TPBM Likes Nutella.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true! 

TPBM sleeps with a nightlight on.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

false

TPBM is afraid of spiders


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM is a dog person


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Nah I wish, parents had a no pet rule.

TPBM has an older brother/sister.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

true

It's sunny where TPBM lives.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False :rain

TPBM likes classic rock music


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uhh True 
TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true, I'd love to travel

TPBM dislike apples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM gets heartburn from bananas


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

false :sus

TPBM dislike bananas?? :um


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

^ No.

TPBM is in favour of homosexuality?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Namida said:


> ^ No.
> 
> TPBM is in favour of homosexuality?


Umm... True. That is, I am in favor of acceptance of homosexuality. Personally, I prefer heterosexuality.

TPBM has attended a major league baseball game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I have been to three MLB games in my lifetime.

TPBM llikes pistachios


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is not an idiot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM hasn't written a paper in over five years


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM doesn't have any friends


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM has watched a movie in the last 24 hours


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false

TPBM has been to some sort of camp at least once in their life.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True (various Cub Scout stuff when I was a kid, plus four years of band camp in college).

TPBM has eaten at a restaurant this week.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False

TPBM has heard of a thing called monkey bread


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

False

TPBM would like to have kids.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM can do a card trick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has been up for over 18 hours.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true 

TPBM has dark circles under eyes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has cried today.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false. 

TPBM has eaten in the past 3 hours.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

True

TPBM wants to ride in a hot air balloon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM likes to read.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM hates college life.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM is hungry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False just had ihop :boogie

TPBM is sick of school


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True! :fall

TPBM wants to be somewhere else right now.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True!!

TPBM is procrasinating on school work


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

False.

TPBM drank 8 glasses of water today.


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

false
TPBM had an exam today


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

False.

TPBM knows how to play chess.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true

TPBM gets hay fever during summer


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False 

TPBM is watching tv right now


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True :boogie

TPBM likes peanut butter :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True!! :yay

TPBM has a huge weakness for chocolate


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True :nw

TPBM likes everything bagels :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False :rain

TPBM hasnt taken a shower today :lol


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False -- I'm fresh as a daisy 

tpbm has held a tarantula before.


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM has climbed a tree before


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true

TPBM has fallen off a tree before


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False 

TPBM didn't sleep in today.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

True.

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM is feeling horny.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False

TPBM wears a fragrance most days


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has handled earth this weekend.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True... wait what?

TPBM has plans for this weekend...


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is secretly in love with Harry Potter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false

TPBM owns at least one stuffed animal.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True :lol

TPBM sleeps naked


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Only when I'm sleeping with you...  :yes :teeth

TPBM exercises on a regular basis.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Only when I'm sleeping with you...  :yes :teeth
> 
> TPBM exercises on a regular basis.


 :blush :fall :lol

I never exercise :lol

TPBM is having pizza for dinner :banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True! I just had a DiGiorno pizza for dinner! :lol 

TPBM has gone skiing before.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

False.

TPBM has to go to the toilet?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

false, I already went 

TPBM has to go to bed but doesn't want to


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false, I just woke up from a nap.

TPBM has done laundry this week.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true

TPBM has to do the dishes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope! :b

TPBM hates dancing with the stars :wife


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True!

TPBM thinks American Idol was better with Simon.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very true :yes

TPBM is still in school :kma


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :rain

TPBM has seen a good movie recently.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True! I saw the kings speech really good movie :yes

TPBM is a major creepa :tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

True :teeth

TPBM likes to watch their neighbor sleep through the bedroom window


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't see them but I would if I could.

TPBM takes afternoon naps


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very true :b

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True... :blush :hide

TPBM likes horses.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True! :boogie

TPBM just ate


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True! :boogie

TPBM likes reeses peanut butter cups


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True :banana

TPBM started masturbating before they were 18. :teeth


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

True (probably around 5?)

Next poster will answer False!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe true maybe not :um :lol

TPBM is on summer vaca right now :boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has posted a product review on Amazon.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

tpbm likes their job


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ummm, I don't have a job, but i don't like being unemployed, so false?

TPBM likes to wear sunglasses.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has had an ice cream this week.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False 

TPBM is currently wearing socks.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true

TPBM is always missing a pair of socks


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has been swimming this week.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to help others


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

True 

TPBM has a poster hung on their bedroom wall.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False,

TPBM did not see the Kentucky Derby today.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has been involved in a protest this year.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True..and got a good beating

TPBM loves detective novels


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uhh I'm indifferent to them. So false

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

true.

TPBM shaved today.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM hated gym class


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

True

TPBM likes Pokemon


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

False

TPBM is happy


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

True

TPBM has brushed their teeth today


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM wants to kick someone's ***.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - well, if you asked me six hours ago, yes.
I sat waiting for FIVE HOURS to see a dentist - that'll be the last time I walk into a place that has walk-ins!

TPBM has also had his patience tested like this.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

True -- sitting in an emergency room waiting room for 3 hours with my nearly comatose 2-year-old son.

tpbm reads the magazines available in the doctor's waiting room.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

false

TPBM drank water today.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true.
The person below me is a people pleaser.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM flosses every day.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is feeling horny.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False...for now :lol

TPBM had breakfast already


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.....
TPBM just woke up in the last hour!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false!
the person below me reads People magazine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. Celebrities aren't role models - I don't care what they wear.

TPBM watches soap operas (what is left of them ). I watched Days for years until they had the storyline with all the characters going to Melaswen - they killed off the matriarch by stuffing one of her famous doughnuts in her mouth! Enough was enough!


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False, though I used to watch All My Children years ago.

tpbm has had poison ivy before.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has nosy neighbours.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

False.

TPBM has at least one tattoo


----------



## Blackstar (May 18, 2011)

False
The person below me wears jewlery


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

True

TPBM speaks more than one language


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

False. 

Je ne parle aucune autre langue en plus de l'anglais.

............

The person below me hasn't had a cold in over a year.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False.

The person below me thinks jeggings are the bomb. (hahahaha does anyone say "the bomb" anymore?)


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

false

TPBM is just about to write a post...


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

true (how did you know?)

TPBM wants to eat popcorn


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

false- I just ate a ton of chocolate..

TPBM Likes excersise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I just ran six miles last night and plan to ride my bicycle some this evening.

TPBM likes to sleep with a fan on nearby.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

True

TPBM has a 12 inch dick.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

um... false...

TPBM likes McDonalds


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

false!
TPBM: has really long hair


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a beard.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:lol False.

TPBM likes tacos.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

True

TPBM dislikes tacos.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

True

TPBM writes fanfiction?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False
TPBM listens to AM radio.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true!
the person below me knows who tony orlando is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Old Oak Tree.....One of Dawn became a pretty good comedic actress...Telma Hopkins.

TPBM did not have Internet access until AFTER 1998.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

True
the person below me does not like adam sandler's humour


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mostly true
the person below me knows who Suzzy Roche is?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

the person below me is a vampire


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

False. 

The person below me prefers vanilla to chocolate


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True, if we're talking ice cream.

TPBM is barefoot.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

False.

There is a bird of some kind in the room of TPBM.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false
the person below me is in a good mood


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TRUE!

the person below me woke up at least 7 hours ago?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to watch sunset


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

True

TBPM likes dogs


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

TBPM has been on a plane in the past year


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

true

TPBM has at least five pairs of shoes


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Actually, no. False.


TPBM likes to park further away from stores and such?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

False, I don't have a car xD

TPBM can speak more than 3 languages


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

False _I wish!
_ 
TPBM likes jelly.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

TRUE
the person below me is a vegetarian


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM is a non-vegetarian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True
TPBM hasn't eaten yet today.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False

The poster below me doesn't like coffee.

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM hates violence


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True 

TPBM hates dancing with the stars :mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false
the person below me is in love with me.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

yes...I mean true =)
the person below me thinks Im lying


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes icecream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM is staying inside to avoid rain.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

False

TBPM likes Hip Hop


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19 (Jun 5, 2011)

True TPBM has never watched glee


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

True

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

True

TPBM loves peanut butter


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

true

tpbm is allergic to peanuts


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes cartoons


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

usually false
the person below me likes being alone


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

false.

The person below me likes to travel.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False

TPBM Likes long walks on the beach


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM hates wearing pajamas


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

False

TPBM likes horror movies.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes comedy films


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True

TPBM has watched a "silent" film


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

True

TPBM has traveled outside their country


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True

TPBM has seen Punk'd on MTV


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

True

TPBM likes sushi.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

True

TPBM has smoked pot.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM goes to bed late


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

True

TPBM likes pokemon.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM hates anime


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

False

TPBM loves snow


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

True

TPBM plays a musical instrument


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes cricket.


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

False.

TPBM prefers smooth peanut butter


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

False

the person below me does not like sweets


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

false
TPBM likes hockey


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

True

TPBM has had braces


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

False

TPBM is scared of spiders


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

False.

TPBM has worn suspenders in public.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

True. (Bright purple ones) xD

TPBM hates having peanutbutter stuck to the roof of their mouth.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM wishes they were somewhere else.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very true lol

TPBM is very hungry right now


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False, just ate

TPBM likes fruit punch


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

True.


TPBM would want to fly in a balloon-strung house.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True :yay

TPBM likes "Big Brother."


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

False.

TPBM likes Justin Bieber.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

False

The person below me likes Led Zeppelin.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True! :heart

TPBM knows how to dance.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to make trouble


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM likes summer


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

the person below me thinks smurfs exist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

The person below me has a fetish.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

False.

TPBM likes "The Godfather"


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to travel


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Definitely true!

TPBM likes mangoes.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

True.

TPBM will start the next post with either "true" or "false".


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False

The person below me likes to "post deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument."


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

False :no

The person below me loves chocolate cake


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True!

TPBM has never been to detention.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I had one saturday detention in high school all because I got caught wearing my hoodie on my jacket :mum lol

TPBM hears fireworks going off outside their house


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Too rainy for fireworks

tpbm owns a pair of boots


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

False.

TPBM plays games in their free time.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true
the person below me knows how it feels to yearn for something that they don't even know they want?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

True

TPBM Likes to ride a motorcycle


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol false

tpbm can do an ollie on a skateboard


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

false
the person below me has been bungy or sky diving.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False.

TPBM approves of the leader of their country


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

False, but I'm uninformed, I hear through the grapevine he sucks

TPBM Could beat me up in a one on one physical altercation?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol

tpbm has done jury duty


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

False.

The person below me has posted in this thread.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

False.

TPBM has never posted in this thread until now.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM is feeling hungry


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

True

The person below me believes the cake is a lie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

True.

TPBM has played strip poker.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes fishing


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

For compliments.
TPBM owns a pair of socks.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

True

The person below me is never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, 
never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

um.. true?

tpbm likes cake


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True 

TPBM likes snakes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

When they are in an enclosed area 

TPBM likes the smell of gasoline


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

The poster in this post is still can't quite believe anyone does.

TPBM has plucked a nose hair at some point or another.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank heavens no.

TPBM would rather eat two lean pockets than one hot pocket.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

true
the person below me has not watched any coverage of the Casey Anthony trial


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

True

The person below me loves crêpes with nutella


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

False, haven't had it.


TPBM loves cloudy days.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

True. They are better than sunny days, and rainy days like today. My feet is still wet.

The person below me will make a statement using "likes" or "loves".


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

True ;p

The person below me loves cheesecake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

true

tpbm likes weed once in awhile


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hahaha maybe once a year if that, so true! lol

The next person.. exercises everyday?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Totally true. I think my biceps have their own six packs.

 False...not daily, that's for sure, haha.


TPBM loves cats more than dogs.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

True ^^

The person below loves cosmo from fairly odd parents


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

TRUE! I loved that cartoon. Why did they take it off. D:


TPBM also liked The FairlyOdd Parents?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

True 

TPBM is left handed.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM visits SAS every day


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

So true.
The person below me is from Canada.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to insult others


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Not at all :no

TPBM didnt sleep good last night :yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM is addicted to SAS


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Sadly true.

TPBM loves his/her mom.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

True

TPBM likes "Roseanne"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

True :b

TPBM watched too much tv :nw


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

False. I mostly use sidereel[dot]com.

The person below me is taking summer classes.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

False. In the far side of the world it's winter :afr

The person below me lives in north hemisphere.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

person below me is male


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Vagina, I mean false.


TPBM is a happy virgin.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

False. I mean, the "happy" part.

TPBM thinks he/she is overcoming his/her SAD.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

True.

The next person has performed a song or dance in front of an audience?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

true

tpbm has made a snowman


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

true

TPBM listens to the radio


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

true
the person below me likes kangaroos


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

False. There are only monkeys where I live.

TPBM has never been to a Zoo.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

False.

TPBM was never aware of my existence untill now. xD


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM has added me on their ignore list.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

the person below has an ankle fetish


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nah, nothing below the shin really interests me. 

The person below me enjoys any of the same music as his/her parents.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

True.

The person below me loves pugs.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So true! 
the person below me would rather be less shy than more attractive?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True

TPBM is afraid of darkness


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM has dark hair


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

true-ish
TPBM has eaten sunflower shells and payed the consequences


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

False - they go right through me. : P

The next person secretly dresses up as a nun.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

False...(but only because I don't own a costume :b).

The person below me is going to bed soon.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False...it might be awhile :no lol

TPBM has been outside his/her house today


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false 

the person below me is working on his/her homework while on sas


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

False, I don't have homework anymore. :b

TPBM likes My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

False. I remember My Little Pony as a kid, but it was never really my thing.

TPBM Sings in the shower.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only when I'm not freestyling.

TPBM follows American football.


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

No, believe it or not...

TPBM. Never laughs!


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a hankering for soup.


----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

False.

The person below me has facebook account. 

_______________________

online bingo no deposit - [URL="http://www.dialavanremovals.co.uk"] removals Livingston 
[/URL]


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

True

The person below me wishes he or she read more


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

True

The person below me likes the colour red


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

True!

The person below me has been sky diving


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

false, but i want to 
The person below me puts hot sauce in their ramen noodles


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

False! Hate them

TPBM: thinks their a super hero!!


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

True! hahaha

TPBM has an Italian heritage


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False....Many people think I'm Italian, but I'm actually part Greek!!!!

TPBM likes the show White Collar


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False. Never heard of it D:
tpbm is lying in bed


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

True!

TPBM considers themself good at some form of art


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

True, the only thing I have any confidence about lol

The person below me likes Arizona iced tea.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True! :yay

TPBM likes peanut butter on toast.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

False, I hate peanut butter

TPBM uses Old Spice.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

the person below me is sick


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh depends on your definition of sick!

But I'll say false.

......

The person below me is madly in love with someone.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^lol---


no and never have been , love is a scary thing!

TPBM - has a naughty imagination


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Tralse...

Tpbm has many posters in their room


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

True....I feel like a nerd...I have 4 posters in my small room...2 are from warcraft 3, 1 from ultima online, and the other is army men world war...i really need to tear them down, lol.

TPBM washes his/her hands obessively


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

False, I was my hands a couple times a day. 

TPBM has played paintball in their life


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

False, because my life sucks

TPBM has met Santa Claus


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False...:rain

TPBM goes to sleep naked


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

False. 

TPBM knows what 42 means.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

False? I need to get out more

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

False..I just talk to myself :lol

TPBM had fast food for lunch


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

True. (Although, it was Subway)

TPBM likes the colour purple.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

True!

TPBM likes Mcdonalds.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

False

TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm, true, but it also makes me anxious.

TPBM likes summer.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

True! :boogie

TPBM prefers milk chocolate over dark chocolate.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

So very true.

TPBM is really hot right now. (Stupid summer :b )


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Kind of true! Im chilling in my basement which is the only cool place in my house :b

TPBM doesnt like oranges


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

True

The person below me has a dog


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

false

tpbm has a computer where one key on the key board is falling off


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

(False)

The Person Below me knows someone with the exact same first and last name as them (I do, because I am the Impostor Chad ha ha jk but I do)


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

False 

TPBM likes eggplant parmesan. :boogie


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

YES 

TPBM likes ice in their milk


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False (I don't like milk)

TPBM has had a wish come true this year.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

the person below me has never tasted cotton candy


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True.

TPBM hates to get up early and loves to stay up late.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

True-ish 
I would love to get up early but I stay up all night. 

Tpbm knows of a talent they wish they had.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

True. I need to learn the guitar!

TPBM wants to talk to the cute girl/guy sitting next to them in Spanish class...


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False (I don't take Spanish classes )

TPBM loves cozy, rainy days, indoors, with a cup of hot chocolate etc.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

True

TPBM has a thing for pervy old men


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

False. (Pervy old women are my thing)

TPBM loves to abuse cough syrup.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ugh, no. Although the banana stuff as a kid didn't taste half bad.

TPBM has been on the computer for more than an hour.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

True.

TPBM Is tired.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup, just leaving work.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

False, just had Burger King 

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

True. Probably longer than most women.

TPBM is going to sleep soon.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

False.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false

tpbm is alive


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

True, though i have been told that im dead inside on occation

TPBM would love to have a pet salamander called Brian


----------



## TomRay (Aug 6, 2011)

True. That's a great idea. I should get one.

TPBM is partially Chinese.


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## hope76 (Jul 19, 2011)

false

TPBM is watching TV


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

false

tpbm is using a laptop


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False

TPBM likes pretty roses


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

True, as long as they dont set my hay fever off 

TPBM hates jersey shore


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUE

TPBM loves It's always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

False.
TPBM has an allergy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM loves the computer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True 

TPBM has seen a black and white movie this week.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

False 

TPBM likes their steak cooked rare.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Almost true!
the person below me hates having a sweaty bellybutton.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

False. Oddly enough, that doesn't really bother me.

TPBM should be sleeping right now.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

very true

the person below me is the 2923th poster of this thread


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

True. 

Everyone likes ice cream, amirite?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Plain vanilla master race here
tpbm CANT WAIT FOR THE NEW BEAVIS AND BUTT-HEAD EPISODES!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True!
TPBM loves animals.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

True
TPBM had to stare for a while at the abbreviation TPBM before they got what it meant


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True!

TPBM had cereal for breakfast this morning


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True
TPBM likes tv.


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

true

tpbm has a cat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

false

tpbm is responding to this in the morning.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

True

tpbm likes justin beiber


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

No. 

Tpbm can name all The Beatles' albums from memory.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nooppe.

TPBM likes horror movies


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

True :twisted

TPBM likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

You know it 

TPBM would rather eat at Burger King than McDonalds


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True
Tpbm likes fast food.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

****ING WENDYS BACONATOR
TPBM is a Pepsi person


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

True

TPBM can perform: integral (2x^2) dx, assuming no limits of integration.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

False. 

TPBM uses a mobile device to use this forum


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

FAlse

The person below me as a pile of tissues beside them


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

False. What are you implying?

TPBM watches porn on a regular basis.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

True


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

false
TPBM isn't TPAM


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

True 

The person below me watches Switched At Birth.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

False o.o

Tpbm dances in the rain naked


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Haven't done so, so far. *lol*

TPBM likes thunderstorms.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True

TPBM owns a PS3, XBOX360, or a Wii


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

True, I own a PS3 and a Wii.

TPBM owns an NES, SNES, or a Sega Genesis.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish lol.

TPBM wants a bear hug. Literally.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, but only if it comes from someone from SAS. :wink

TPBM likes sand between their toes!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

False `>_< haha.

The person below me is less that 21 years old


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False

TPBM has gambled before

edit: I mean "gambling" such as card games, horses, etc.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not really.
tpbm likes blue eyes


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

False

tpbm....has punched someone within the last year....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. Well, maybe a swimming pool once when I was younger - it was a movie sleepover at the pool I had a membership at - we watched The Fly. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TPBM likes to sing along to their favorite songs.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as it's a rap song (but if a black person is next to me at a light I have to roll up the windows and act serious)

The person below me has someone in their life whose name starts with a "M" or maybe a "T" or an "S" or maybe just one of those letters is in their name somewhere - and this person may or may not have been dishonest with you at some point in the recent or distant past...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

True.

TPBM's fly is unzipped, unbuttoned, unchained, untied, unvelcroed, or unglued...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

True rock out like wha??? tpbm
has fetish for pimples on buttsz


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Look, I am an *** man, but that is NOT true
TPBM has an intense foot fetish


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

False false false!
TPBM is superstitious.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Sometimes...depends on how I am feeling and what I am referencing. 

TPBM has on a pair of socks more than a day old. LOL


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

False. Not wearing socks.

TPBM looks good in orange.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

True (Even tho I dont like orange)

The person below me likes eating Donuts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, though I don't eat them very often.

The person below me surfs the net too much.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

True

The person below me is all set to go to sleep.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

False. Its 3:00 here! 
The person below me likes to drink tea.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

True.

The person below me is currently in college.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

no but will be in grad school next summer

*the person below me likes it when other people think highly of him/her*. i could show you how highly i think of you by memorizing your everyday routines. what do you like to buy at the store? i bet i can find out pretty quick. i could get to know your family and acquaintances so that i develop a more detailed picture of who you are. i could get them to love me so i feel the same love you do. with enough time and well placed hidden recording devices i could mimic your voice and speech patterns. i could learn how you think. i'll dress the same style you do. look like you? with surgery, that's always an option too. i could be a living mirror that plays out your life before you. that's what i mean when i say someone thinks highly of you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

N/A I don't know if either would be the correct answer.

The person below me can't sing worth a damn.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

True! I suck at singing!

The person below me is female?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

The person below me has posted in this thread before.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

True D:

TPBM has a crush on someone who has participated in this thread


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has licked someone's face recently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM has been in an earthquake before.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM Flipped off a complete stranger.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True!!!!!

TPBM has gotten into a fight at school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM is a Vegetarian.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a foot fetish.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM likes boys and girls.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM likes Stephen King books


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True

TPBM has never cooked.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

false

TPBM likes the show glee


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has had a threesome recently.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*False*

TPBM has tried *Marijuana*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes

TPBM lives in a house


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True

TPBM is going to see the new twilight movie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. 

TPBM has a computer purchased in the last two years.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

True

TPBM has children


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM has taken a university/college history class.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM has been to THREE major cities in another country.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

True

TPBM just had a fast food meal.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM has had an orgasm in the last 24 hours.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*LOL I have NO idea what is a TBPM??? *
*But I am going to say FALSE to it...... *

*Has the person below me ever had sex in a plane?*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a water bed.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

False. 

TPBM collects jewelry.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

True.

TPBM has blonde hair.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*True*
*The person below me.. owns an aquarium*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False

The person below me owns a charantula.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't even know what that is. 

The person below me is staying home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> False
> 
> The person below me owns a charantula.


 tarantula - the hairy spider? :afr


Toad Licker said:


> I don't even know what that is.
> 
> The person below me is staying home for Thanksgiving.


False

TPBM is having turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> tarantula - the hairy spider? :afr
> 
> False
> 
> TPBM is having turkey for Thanksgiving.


Excuse my spelling! 

True

TPBM is allergic to chocolate.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

False, thank god. 

TPBM has braces.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

False, but I did about 7 years ago.

TPBM belches in public sometimes.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

False.

The person below me has waxed his/her eyebrows before.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

False

The person below me has mooned someone in public.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

False.

TPBM has changed a diaper before.


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

False.

The person below me is a female.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM has experimented with recreational drugs.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

True.

TPBM enjoys getting drunk.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has a laptop as well as a desktop computer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pianokeys said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM has a laptop as well as a desktop computer.


False, I would like one of each, but I only have a desktop at the moment and plan to replace it in the next few weeks. It's from 2004 with 512Mb RAM. The new one I want is 9Gb!

TPBM has no idea what Unix is...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

true

i have asked nothing so the person is confused what to say true or false hahaha


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True, I am confused!!!!!

TPBM has been caught doing something illegal


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

False
The person below me is typing a post.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - I am now :lol

TPBM has been a member for under a year...


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*True*

*TPBM is a Drake fan*


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

False

TPBM owns an apple computer.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM wants Christmas to be over.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

True

TPBM has faked an orgasm.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False- I'm still a virgin

TPBM has been bungie jumping


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM can speak more than 1 language


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

True

The person below me watches CSI.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False 

TPBM gets angered easily.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kinda true.

TPBM has OCD.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has agoraphobia.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is sitting in front of a computer right now


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

True

TPBM is laying in bed right now.


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

False.

TPBM is eating chocolate.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

false

tpbm can dance (or anything remotely close to dancing)


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

False.

TPBM never drinks alcohol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trueeeeeeeeeee!

TPBM can sing.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM can play piano


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM can do back flips


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaha I wish! ;P

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes to wear jeans.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

How'd you know?!
nose please, dis is indeed false.

The person below me has attempted to make a human centipede.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

No...

i am the most wanted n prettiest girl on this site..


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

Um, true?

The person below me is afraid of the monsters under their bed.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

misterCraig said:


> Um, true?
> 
> The person below me is afraid of the monsters under their bed.


False. TPBM is male.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

true??

he has seen TPBM


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Remains to be seen?

TPBM likes to watch porn.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

lol rarely. 

tpbm likes clam chowder >.>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM hasn't been to a gym in a very long time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes drinking


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM's guilty pleasure is trashy reality shows (Jersey Shore, Real Housewives, etc.)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM hates the holidays


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

True

tubm is trolling?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Definitely not right now :no

TPBM has an iPod.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

True!

The person below me is a gamer.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yike....hmm yeaah


he/she saw me in his/her dreams!!!


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

False! :b

TPBM is happy that it's the weekend.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

False - Blue was once my favorite;Now red is. 


Wish everyday can feel like Friday.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

True

TPBM has a bad temper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes kinky sex.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

pleads the 5th

TPBM showers twice a week


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

False, more like six times

TPBM's first kiss was painfully awkward.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*False, was wonderful! with my hubby *
*TPBM> Has 11 toes*


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

False

TPBM has a secret crush


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

false

TPBM is hungry


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TRUE.

TPBM farted today


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

^lol

False!

TPBM wants an ipad for the holidays


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

True.

TPBM is sitting at work..................not doing any!


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

False.

There is no conclusion in aberrated truth muskets.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Minitrue.

The golden globe is a symbol of paradise.


----------



## Brittany Shay (Dec 11, 2011)

*False * The Person below me is unhappy with some part of their body....


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

True

The person below me is a male


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

True

The person below me has been hurt by a boy/girlfriend


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

True.

TPBM Is afraid of clowns?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

True. Seriously, I am afraid of clowns!

TPBM is very compassionate.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

So I've been told 

TPBM hates watching the news.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

False

TPBM is new to SAS?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

false...

u know how to cook a pie??


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

False

The person below me has blonde hair


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

False

TPBM owns a sex toy.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

False

TPBM uses a night light


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False

TPBM is afraid of sheep.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

False

TPBM will use this acronym


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

True

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Black Star (Dec 12, 2011)

False.

The person below me likes applesauce.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True 

TPBM is an Atheist.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False

TPBM Likes to travel


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

True

TPBM celebrates Christmas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM can't wait for Christmas to be over.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True

TPBM is watching football right now


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

True

TPBM is has a SAS crush.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False 

TPBM Likes to go running


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to go for long walks.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

true

TPBM took Latin in high school


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

false

you are fluent in french


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

False.
(Do I seriously have to figure out who or what TPBM is?)

You believe in Sasquatch.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False

TPBM Loves the beach


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

false

TPBM is you!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

false? (I am me?)

TPBM has an interest in fine art


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no

who is this TPBM? he is calling on me for an autograph


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False???

TPBM is NOT excited for christmas


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

True

TPBM likes History.


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

False 

TPBM is laying in bed right now.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM is going to church tonight.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

False

TPBM Likes Eggnog


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have never had eggnog once in my entire life. So false.
TPBM Has seen a grapefruit tree in person before.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

False. never seen before..

Tpbm really wants to travelling to europe ^ ^


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

True. I will never have the money or the opportunity though.

TPBM would like to trade underwear with me for a day


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

False

tpbm likes justin bieber


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

False

TPBM is not virgin


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False.

TPBM has never told a big lie


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

False
TPBM loves cake


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

true

TPBM is in their PJs right now


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False 

TPBM loves animals


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

True!

TPBM takes a shower every day


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True


TPBM regularly visits the 'Just For Fun' section of SAS


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True! 

TPBM likes to wear fingernail polish.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False! :b

TPBM is really good-looking.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False. 
TPBM spends too much time on the computer.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

OH how did you know. True (all freaking day today!!)

tpbm wants to ride a horse naked on the beach


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

So True... that's always been a dream of mine. 

tubm loves watching Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I usually am never even awake on a Saturday morning. :b

TPBM is addicted to coffee.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM has snorted today...


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish. Haven't done any of that for at least 10 years. 

tubm, smokes, or has smoked weed.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hell yes true (im all out for a good while though)

TPBM is addicted to a MMORPG


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM has a crude tattoo.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False

TPBM has no trouble sleeping


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

True

TPBM ate eggs today.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, gross.
TPBM loves cats


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

true! 
the person below me is 5ft 8 or over


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True

TPBM can say the letters of the alphabet backwards


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False. I hate coffee. 
TPBM is over 5 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Gaaa. I responed to the wrong page, sorry.
False to both.
TPBM woke up after 10:00.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM believes in Astrology


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM wants to live in the Middle Ages.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

False
TPBM is lactoseintolerant


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

False.

The person below me plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM wants to make me a sandwich. :yes


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

True 
TPBM isn't at all funny


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tentative said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM wants to make me a sandwich. :yes


Just thought I'd be nice :3


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

ShyGirl123 said:


> Just thought I'd be nice :3


That's nice, but that doesn't explain why it still isn't here yet! :lol

---

False, I wouldn't say not at all...Feel weird answering this... :|

TPBM is over 25 years old.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True (haha)

TPBM loves frappes


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yummm, wish I had one right now. 

tubm is under 20 years old.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM has walked away unscathed from a car crash.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, about 3 major crashes now. A head-on collision on the interstate when I was 8. A roll-over off a creek bank when I was 16, and I spun around 2 times on an icy 2 lane highway in "95"..The truck stopped spinning 2 ft. away from a 15 ft. drop. I wasn't driving in any of them.

tubm has been overseas?


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fairydust said:


> False
> 
> TPBM has walked away unscathed from a car crash.


False
TPBM is in a relationship!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False...Hey how come my question got skipped over? 

am I that invisible? :cry


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww, I'll answer it!

False, unfortunately. 

TPBM didn't eat fruit yesterday.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False. 
TPBM has had surgery


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False

TPBM has won an eating competition.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a PhD.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

False.

TPBM is sexy and they know it?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

TPBM has long hair


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I GUESS NO...

whats the last post abt?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Since you didn't put a TPBM etc. I will answer kaaryn's last one again! 

True, for a man anyway.

TPBM eats 2 eggs every day.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM only has one pair of shoes.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I have 5

tubm, has a job


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I have job but this is my last month working in my currently work,

TPBM, loves buy things online (online shopping)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False, I would but I'm always broke.

TPBM dislikes the sun.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not entirely false nor true. It depends on the situation. :yes

TPBM has an annoying roommate.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM dislikes phone calls from strangers


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has trouble sleeping.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

True. Well, depending on circumstance.

Poster below has a foot fetish.


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

Definitely true. I was laying in bed for three hours before I finally drifted off last night.

TPBM can say the alphabet backwards


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False.
TPBM ate cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope, I don't eat breakfast at all :lol

TPBM Has all the Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
tpbm likes pancakes


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

True!

TPBM owns Star Wars collectibles.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False!

TPBM hates dogs.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

False, I love dogs

TPBM, always got good grade at class


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Half true. Most of the time, but not always. :b

TPBM is in love with a married person.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

False. Not in love with anyone atm. 

TPBM has visited a hospital in the past month.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false.
tpbm is uncomfortable right now


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

TRUE! how did you know? 
TPBM likes to listen to loud music.


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Trueeeee! I'm young that's my excuse
TPBM has a stuffed animal


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True!
TPBM had a rough day today.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

That would be an understatement 

TPBM In their underwear right now.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

True - only I'm also wearing clothes on top the underwear.

The person below me has cookies somewhere in their home.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False... I just finished the last one! 

TPBM likes rice.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

True  I eat rice almost every day, lol. 

TPBM sticks the Q-tip into their ear canal, despite the packaging on the box advising them not to.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False!

TPBM isn't doing what they're supposed to be doing.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is going to watch football this afternoon


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False...I don't watch Football. 

The user below me is going to vote Obama?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I can't vote for any, lol.

TPBM is craving chocolate.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no

do u know the full form of TPBM n if yes then whats that??


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

36C, pear shaped

tubm starts the day off with coffee, lots of cream and sugar...?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False - weetbix haha

TPBM has a cute bottom


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

True, but I'm gonna need someone to confirm that for me 

TPBM is procrastinating something important


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

False, though this is probably the first time in two weeks I've been online but _not_ procrastinating.

TPBM has been on the computer/whatever device they're on for over an hour.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

False, I just woke up from a nap 15 minutes ago. 

TPBM used the restroom today.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True


TPBM knows what all the following abbreviations mean: LOL ROFL LMAO BRB TTYL TC AFK SMH


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

False... without googling i knew: 

LOL = laughing out loud
ROFL= rolling on the floor laughing
LMAO= laughing my *** off
BRB = be right back 
AFK = away from keyboard

TPBM has met someone from SAS in person


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True... we no longer talk though.

TPBM has cried while watching a movie.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM needs a hug.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep, true!

TPBM is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

False

TPBM is feeling tired right now.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True (but what's that word ummm, sleep yeah??.. would be nice)

TPBM has dirty fingernails


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

False

TPBM is sitting at work........not doing any.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false.

the person below me has memorized the square of the numbers from one to twenty


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM is an animal.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

TPBM has an addiction


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, i have many

Tubm doesnt really have sa


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is the greatest and most modest person in the world.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha .. false

tpbm dislikes thieves


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM loves to eat tacos.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Never eaten one before - false

TPBM owns firearms.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

False! :b

TPBM has at least one filling in their teeth.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

False, but i probably jinxed it now  

TPBM is wearing a hat at this very moment.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM eats dinner in the morning and breakfast in the evening.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false (breakfast late afternoon when i wake up lol)

TPBM studies


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True! :b

TPBM flosses.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

True!

TPBM prefers boxers to briefs.


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

................................ 
true?

tpbm is super conservative


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

false, in probably most every area

TPBM would choose dogs over cats


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

False, I'm a proud cat lady.

TPBM took a few pages to figure out what TPBM means.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True :lol

TPBM has never ridden a Jetski


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

False (does anyone else imagine Dwight Shrute saying that?)

TPBM watches The Jersey Shore.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

False ^10. (Though I am imagining Dwight saying it now)

TPBM has been arrested


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

False, though I was close to getting arrested once.

TPBM secretly loves Snooki.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

whats snooki?? false then i guess. I love snoopy tho and nooky 

TPBM wears make-up


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I'm a natural beauty :b

tubm has a job that they hate?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha gorgeous

False (voluntary job tho and only 2 hrs 

The PBMe has a big scar?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. But I have a lot of small ones.


TPBM has an appendix


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

TPBM has a hot car?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has facial hair.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

False after this morning

TPBM has been to a country other than their own


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm enjoys drinking coffee


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

*Chokes and nearly sprays coffee particles everywhere* ...it's like you're psychic 0_0!

TPBM has worn mismatching socks before.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

All of my socks are mismatched, I lose them frequently for some reason. It's like they go into another dimension. :haha

TPBM has never donated to charity.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False (wot else are coins good for lol)

TPBM had a fantastic day within the last 3 days


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, Its been alright...no big dramas. 

tubm is over 21 and still a virgin?


----------



## Rosyy (Dec 8, 2011)

True :blush


The person below me secretly watches Barney.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nah
tpbm secretly likes britney spears


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I watched Womanizer a few times, but that was it.

TPBM Wishes they had a helper monkey, not because they need it, just because it would be helpful, as the name implies.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hm. That would be nice!

TPBM wants to go dancing.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

TPBM LOVES turtles


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

False

TPBM loves rock


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes the beach


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False (sand is just too annoying)
TPBM likes or liked school


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Kind of true. I didn't like high school, but I like college.

ETA: Whoops! Forgot to add a thing. TPBM likes peanut butter.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM is good at cooking


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

False

TPBM has green eyes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes spicy food


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

true..
tpbm..has a pet dog?
( i know its trueee!!!)


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

false

TPBM is in a relationship


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

False, and thanks for rubbing it in. :roll

TPBM has been to Disney World.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

unfortunately false 

TPBM has been to Europe?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I live in Europe. :b

TPBM is half horse and half man.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

False I am half man half bear and half pig... they call me man bearpig

TPBM is a religious extremist?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
tpbm had cereal today


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True!

TPBM has sunny weather where they live..


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

True! It's quite a nice change after all that snow and ice.

TPBM has spent more than 4 hours on the SAS forums in one day.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True unfortunately.

TPBM likes this forum


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Trueee 

TPBM ... Likes rollerblading?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Very true!

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, luckily. Love the lactose.

TPBM is really nice.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I like to think that's true...

TPBM has gone to the bathroom in the past hour


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM puts too much salt or pepper on their food.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

False, puts a big 0

TPBM cannot roll their R's


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

False - I so can

TPBM has a tooth ache


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, hopefully it'll stay that way. 

TPBM doesn't like pasta.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

((Edit: beat me  ))

False - I'm eating pasta right now! (ravioli, yum.)

TPBM eats ramen noodles at least once a week.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, do not like ramen noodles 

TPBM loves to cook and bake


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Very true!

TPBM is a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true! lol 

TPBM lived in another country before


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False!

TPBM's height is below 5'6".


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

True

TPBM owns a PS3


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I wish, though I'd just end up procrastinating more than I already do. 

TPBM is a good singer.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Very false

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM is awesome.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

True

TPBM has fantasised about killing people before


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

false. 
tpbm has cold hands.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False.
TPBM likes science fiction


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Hell yeah, true.

TPBM likes abbreviations, such as TPBM.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beats typing so much so, hey wt?
TRUE

TPBM has dyed their hair


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM knows how to play an interment


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

FALSE - Wt?

TPBM is relaxed right now


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*I meant instrument- oops

true

TPBM has written a poem


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

true

TPBM poops a lot


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

lol! false !

tpbm is wearing socks


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False - hot in aussieland

TPBM is yearning for something


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - take a nap

TPBM is smiling.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm is listening to music


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM needs a shower.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

naw, I just did a few hours ago

TPBM loves cartoons


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

False

TPBM is wearing a watch right now


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True

TPBM has traveled overseas


----------



## PJS (Jan 28, 2012)

False


The Person below me has children


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

false.

TPBM has a comfortable amount of friends.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm comfortable with 0.

TPBM Has more than 2 cars.


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

False

the person below me has amnesia.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

What was the question again?

TPBM uses emoticons too much. :sus


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

false

the person below me is a fan of 9gag


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

false

The person below me has been to Canada before


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False


TPBM's name starts with A, B, C, or D


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

True-denise

TPBM's name starts with E, F, G or H


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

False - Andy. Aww! Missed my chance!

TPBM has an odd # of siblings


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false

TPBM is good at something


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True, I'm good at noticing peoples post numbers


TPBM has their birthday in winter


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha 
That would be a big F A L S E :kma

TPBM is psychic


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

False

tpbm is awesome


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

TPBM is suspicious


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

hmmm...

the person below me is online


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Usually true :sus


TPBM caught their own dinner tonight.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

funny guy - FALSE (altho i still have time to go fishing lol)

TPBM loves to feel fit


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True

TPBM loves love


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

True, I guess.

TPBM Has a hot sister.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. (well - I have stepsisters who are pretty, but no sisters).

TPBM likes to wear the color red.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM lives on their own


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sad but TRUE

TPBM owns something coloured dark purple in their wardrobe


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

False

TPBM is cooking grilled cheese sandwhich


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but maybe in a week from now. :b

TPBM needs to borrow a cup of sugar.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

False. I never give it back :b

TPBM loves to eat cheese?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope

TPBM loves to fold his/her socks


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True (pretty roughly tho - weell! they stretch :])

Oh you said 'loves', that would be

FALSE!

TPBM has an itch right now


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol True.

TPBM has a scar


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

TRUE (where my 2nd head was removed at birth)

TPBM is hungry


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False, I already got my om nom on.

TPBM has been on SAS everyday for the last week


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

haven't been a member that long but almost... tralse 

TPBM had a sexual dream recently


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ninja'd. Um I dont think so actually. 

TPBM is addicted to the internet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM loves a weird animal


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True, I love any form of echinoderm


TPBM likes Harry Potter


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true!

TPBM smells funny


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope false. Though smell is in the nose of the beholder. 


TPBM made someone laugh today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM knows a great cookie recipe


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

TRUE

PBM does not watch a lot of TV


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True; not at the moment, but there's times where I watch a lot of TV.

TPBM is an avid cupcake artist.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False, but I love to bake

TPBM loves baking pies


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False, but i do love baked pies


TPBM was/is good at math in high school


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

LMAO for days
(oh, I mean false)

TPBM has made a rage comic


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM uses SAS chat?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False 

TPBM has a lazy eye


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM drinks a lot of milk.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Very true.

TPBM is tired and should be sleeping instead of SASing.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True i'm tired. But false I shouldn't be sleeping  lol

TPBM looks on SAS first thing in the morning.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

FALSE - haha, i make sure i brush my teeth and get on crosstrainer 4 a bit 1st lol

TPBM is motivated today


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

False.

TPBM feels like their SA has gotten better in the past year.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True 

TPBM threw something today (TPIn this post has no ideas )


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

False.

TPBM is going to watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM is scared of clowns


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

true

TPBM is into nerdy guys (or girls)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My type is females, I don't mind what their....Uh..?? Sub genre is?

TPBM believes in the power of ice-cream.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true o' course

TPBM has pet a lion


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

True - my cats sorta got a mane, I think it counts

TPBM cant swim


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My swimming ability is non existent.

TPBM Likes pornogrind _(It's a type of music before your brain goes wayward)_


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha how'd u know my mind would go that way  True it did.
I dunno, can u give us a sample..
I sorta like the softer metal, so i'll guess and say
FALSE

TPBM would like to win the lottery


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True haha.

TPBM plays the Lottery


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

FALSE - Y bother when you consider uself unlucky? lol

TPBM bought some new clothes recently (gees i'm lame 2nite lol)


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol. True if before christmas is recent


TPBM needs a holiday


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

false

TPBm is ur neighbour??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Huh?? FALSE

TPBM sleeps like a log


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

True TPBM Has a crush.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kind of / sort of? I think a few girls are cute, and I kind of want to talk to them more, but I'm not completely infatuated with them.

TPBM is in love.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope

TPBM Enjoys cleaning cars


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol idk
tpbm gets sun burned easily


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, sometimes my skin resembles Neapolitan ice cream.

tubm has had a near death experience? Please explain...


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

False, I think. When I was a toddler, I hit my head really hard and went unconscious, and apparently my breathing stopped for a while (I don't remember the exact amount of time). I don't have any recollection of this, though, it's just from what my parents told me. I don't know if that counts as a NDE.

TPBM is taller than average (for his/her gender).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is about to eat some pizza.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

haha False  


TPBM hates pizza :O


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

False (though i hate the ones with pineapple)

TPBM is an adrenaline junkie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sometimes i am. 
tpbm just had a carrot


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is craving something to drink now


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

now u've said it TRUE (u r in my brain aaargh!)

TPBM might be pregnant


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

O-o hell no! I got spayed. I'm sure there are rumors out there though. 

tubm has a clean driving record?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

um, i took a driving test once and failed. So true i guess :lol

TPBM owns a Ford


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, false. :b

TPBM is addicted to cheese.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

FALSE - but i like

TPBM works out at a gym


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

nope

TPBM prays before going to sleep


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never.

TPBM can bench press 100kg.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False.


TPBM has had an exercise today


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

True 


TPBM will say false


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True; false.

TPBM has tasted cat/dog food.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True. It's a trap! Disgusting.

TPBM has a drivers license


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. I took the test once and failed.

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has many wives.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

False.

TPBM lives in a big house.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True....big house with just me and all my animals for the most part.

tubm likes liver and onions?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

False.

TPBM is on a diet.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has broken their leg once.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

False

TPBM has red hair


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM smells of apples.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Very false

TPBM loves his or her pets


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

TRUE

TPBM has a kitty cat


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, true

Tubm believes the world as we know it, will end in 2012


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL

TPBM has a driver's license.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has used a word with letter Q in it today.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

True (Quite) 

TPBM

Walked down the street with their fly open (O) (O)?  come on confess lol.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but usually it's barely noticeable. Done it several times. :lol

TPBM has a king-sized bed.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. What'd I need that for? :lol

TPBM is feeling ALIVE


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

meh false

TPBM owns a dream TV.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false

TPBM has a problem saying no


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes! Er, .. argh! 

TPBM has fallen down stairs before.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, lol. One time I dragged my little sister along for the ride. :lol

TPBM has a trampoline, but doesn't use it very often.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

True-ish. It broke, my dad put it away in the garage. I miss it so much. 
The person below me is in a relationship.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM is not afraid of heights


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False.

TPBM is not excited because they have to go to work this weekend.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM ate spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

False. Tonight I had waffles. 
TPBM likes camping.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

True. Wish I got to do it more often.

TPBM still plays with army men figures.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM likes hiking


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM has plans for the weekend


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmm nope false

TPBM has written fanfiction


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false

TPBM shaves some part of their body (other than face)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but it's more trimming than it is shaving. 

TPBM has more than one pet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has been to a planetarium.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think so.
tpbm has blue eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM also has blue eyes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

False. 
The person below me likes chocolate cake more than apple pie.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

True ^10

TPBM can dunk a basketball


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really.
TPBM likes music.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

True.

TPBM- Will Watch the Superbowl in nothing but their birthday suit while Wasabi drips down their chin.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False. I ain't watchin' no superbowl.

TPBM enjoys dancing to country music. *yawn*


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

False- You know this isn't true, I listen to some country music but I don't like country.

TPBM- is playing this game cause they have nothing else to do (True haha)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is a dog person but owns a cat.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False, 


TPBM can name atleast 10 types of fish?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I think so.

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I cut it a month ago, but I think it's still considered long. It's a little past my shoulders. 

TPBM has a birth mark.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i've lost count of how many i have.
tpbm has pale skin


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true

tpbm is panicking because they can't make up their mind on what to do today!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is on their own all day today.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false. 

TPBM is currently in a house on the second floor.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

true

tpbm is about to sleep


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false. 

TPBM can't wait 'til Halloween again.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

true

TPBM is using a laptop


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

False.

TPBM- Is related to someone who has been in the military.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm is against war


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has a ship in a bottle.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False

PBM has insomnia


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM goes to the gym


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM owns a treadmill


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False

TPBM Is gods gift to women.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish 

TPBM has a baby


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False (that i know of  ) lol 

TPBM is moving this year.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM is bored


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False

TPBM is really looking forward to Thursday for they are having guests from out of town visit for dinner


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True :O. Sort of. But i'm not looking forward to it that much.


TPBM is an elder sibling


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True

TPBM feels stuck.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True


TPBM has an irrational fear of an animal?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False. 

TPBM is afraid of going to the dentist.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM has dental braces or has had them at some point.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False

The person below me woke up late this morning


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

If you consider 10AM late then sure.

TPBM Enjoys wanton destruction, either in games, real life or both.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. Everything must die. :yes

TPBM is scared of birds.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False.

TPBM is obsessive compulsive in that they check at least twice to make sure the oven, iron and other appliances are off and unplugged before leaving the house for the day.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but I wouldn't be surprised if I start doing that in the future. My mom always makes me double check those kinds of things.

TPBM hasn't slept for a day.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False. 

TPBM would like to make a nice drink but doesn't quite have all of the ingredients in their fridge/cupboard at the moment!


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false

TPBM gives his/her free drink stubs to their friends


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't have any friends :rain

TPBM can juggle three items.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False. I just tried!

TPBM can't fall asleep tooo late, because they have to be up early in the morning.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. I have Wednesdays off now. Yay. 

TPBM is a woman.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

It could happen one day, the idea doesn't appeal right now but in the future who knows.

TPBM Has an unhealthy obsession with something.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmmmm True...


TPBM knows how to ride a bicycle


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true!

TPBM lives near a body of water (within 1 mile of thier residence)


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

false

TPBM likes football


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

very false

TPBM likes baseball


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False


TPBM likes basketball


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^darn

False

TPBM likes soccer/football


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false

TPBM is reading a book on history.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is eating something


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM has eaten bread within the last 24 hours


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM wants pizza for breakfast


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, but I am craving some pizza. 

TPBM has been on the internet for more than 7 hours today.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is into the zodiac.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True... unfortunately.

TPBM is sad right now.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

false

TPBM got their daily recommended intake of water today


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, eh, false. :blush

It snows where TPBM lives.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never.

TPBM likes long walks on the beach.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false

TPBM prefers veg over meat


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Very, very false.

TPBM has a very limited supply of tissues.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM wants to stay home today.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very very true!

TPBM is wearing a blue shirt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
tpbm is wearing yellow socks


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False

The person below still has some of their childhood toys.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really. My barbies are probably all in the attic. 

TPBM is cloudy where they live?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

More than likely, the sky is pitch-black, though.

TPBM hasn't used deodorant today.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

True, who needs deodorant when you're not going anywhere :lol

TPBM is addicted to music.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Very true. :b

TPBM is a great chef.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false. but i do make a mean vegetarian lasagna according to my cousins.

TPBM is likes listening to swedish artists


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True

TPBM doubts they will need a jacket in tomorrow's unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

TPBM is a great dancer


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol I'm beyond terrible.

TPBM Is unsure why "Mike & Molly" is still on TV.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

FALSE? - We dont get it in aus

TPBM likes who they are?


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

False

TPBM is still in school


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM is trying to hide the fact that they're on this forum from other people in the room.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sort of true.

TPBM likes blonde hair.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not a huge fan of blonde hair, but it's not bad.

TPBM is freezing in Canada.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is bad at flirting.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Very true.

TPBM Is godlike at something.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

There are a few games I can play without my character dying or getting hit once, so maybe! 

TPBM has a poster on their wall.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM plans on eating pie tomorrow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False, but I shall eat cake!

TPBM has played a role-playing game before


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True

pbm is feeling bloated


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a helium balloon at home.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

False,

TPBM has blonde hair


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is going to do nothing interesting tonight


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

True. Being saturday and all.

TPBM is caffinated


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false - i already climb the walls with nerves lol

pbm is awake when they should be sleeping Zzz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM is sleeping when they should be awake! :lol


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Huh? Am I responding to this in my sleep? :lol 

TPBM has a grey shirt in their wardrobe.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes cold weather


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true

TPBM smokes cigars


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False!

TPBM eats chocolate daily.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is a pretty darn good sketch artist in the courtroom.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

false

TPBM enjoys art


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

art covers a wide range of things so i'll go witha :

TRUUUE!

PBM likes to walk in the rain


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to do that a lot...these days I'm too scared of acid rain, pneumonia and lightning bolts.

tubm has a valentine?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True

TPBM likes fancy dress


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm likes 80s music


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I like some of it. 

TPBM needs a haircut badly.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True. I haven't had one in over a year D:

TPBM thinks cats > dogs.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is about to board a cruiseship.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false

TPBM works in a cruiseship


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM has a hyper, always-thinking mind!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

hm, true.

TPBM is procrastinating right now.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

False.

TPBM wishes that he/she could've done something constructive with their life.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False. I am starting right now.

TPBM has gone to a group SA session.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM eats cereal for breakfast


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True!

TPBM likes frozen yogurt.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I stock-up with Swans every 2 weeks 

tubm has a natural talent?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

true. i'm a natural at pissing off people.

tpbm is a fan of the walking dead


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True (Sorta, I've only seen 1 episode so far and i liked it)


TPBM is in a relationship right now


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol i wouldn't be in SAS on V Day if I was :b

TPBM watched The Hangover on tv tonight


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but that reminds me, I still have to check out the sequel. 

TPBM is looking for some fun.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

That would be a 'T R U E' (and i'll be out on the water 2moz yaay!)

TPBM frequently forgets to wash behind their ears whilst showering


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false!

TPBM is making a grocery list and checking it twice.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

false

TPBM needs to go shopping soon


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true

TPBM just got woken up by an elephant busting through their 3rd story window, screaming "RRREAAAAAERRRRR!!!!!" (elephant screaming)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

As exciting as that sounds, false :sigh

TPBM Is working on an evil plan to rule the world. _(If yes, I'd be glad to help)_


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

YES!

TPBM has met someone on SAS in real life.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

False but that would be pretty cool thing to do.

TPBM has trolled a facebook group before


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, not a Facebook user. :b

TPBM has very nice hair.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty sure it's false.

TPBM cuts their own hair


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False


TPBM likes to change their hairstyle often


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

True.

TPBM will not use a public restroom


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I try to refrain from using them, but when you've gotta go, you've gotta go. I refuse to use urinals; no toilet paper? Also, I'm way too shy for that. 

TPBM has been on fire.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

True! I fell into the fireplace when i was around 5, I still have a scar on my back.

TPBM has FOREarms the same size as their feet.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

^yikes!

Well, no my forearm seems longer and thinner. Can't really compare them 

TPBM is wearing a special necklace that they rarely remove.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False.

TPBM currently has a scar.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True, and will forever. 

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM grows their own crops.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM Is going to say hello to me.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Already did. :b

TPBM is content.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False

TPBM plays guitar


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True

TPBM should be doing homework right now


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bah! False

TPBM has nice teeth


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True. Im fanatical about my teeth

Tubm flosses everyday?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haaaaa.. False

TPBM is tired


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

true

TPBM can't find a decent job


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

True..cant find any job for that matter

TPBM is quite obsessed about their car.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't have one :b

TPBM is going out somewhere today.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

False.

TPBM is an awesome whistler.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM gets obsessions.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Definitely true.

TPBM gets obsessions about his or her body.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

True 

TPBM plays guitar.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False

TPBM has had surgery


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has had a wisdom tooth removed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Truth.

TPBM has had (or has) braces.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has been to a dentist this year


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

True

You like the sound of your voice.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False (I wish it was more manly).

You have a hard time speaking up so somebody can hear you.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true sometimes

YOu really love getting massages, and only LIKE giving them.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup.

You browse through your friend's profiles (or status updates) on facebook and become jealous of how much better their social lives seems to be doing than yours.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false. Jealousy is not a good trait to possess. 

You can draw animals but can't draw people.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False. I can draw neither.

You make funny faces in the mirror.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true

You can stand on your head with your arms and legs out in the air.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False.

TPBM Hasn't left the house in over a week.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False.

TPBM owns a cat.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False 

TPBM owns a Reptile as a pet


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False.

TPBM has their bed made XD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmm true for the most part 

TPBM once had a heroic moment.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True!

TPBM loves South Park.

(Yes I was inspired by TPAM to post that :yes)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

super true! lol

TPBM has traveled the world.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False.

TPBM owns a *CAR*.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

False 

TPBM loves Futurama.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false, haven't watched enough of it I suppose!

TPBM is alone in the room, except for a fat fish named Igor livin large n 'da tank!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If only! :b

TPBM spends over a 100 dollars a month on cosmetics.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False I guess.
Dont know who/what TPBM is


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. Though i'm guessing that was true 

TPBM has been on SAS under a year


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ tpbm = the person below me

TPBM hates snarky people.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True, and True.

TPBM has been on SAS for quite a while now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM likes singing to music


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

True

You've gossiped about a friend at some point.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Who hasn't?

You have hit on a teacher before.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

You've eaten you bugers before


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

False! 
You've hissed at a cat before


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

tpbm feels tired.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

True

TPBM is procrastinating.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm has bad memory


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is a married woman.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False 

tubm has told a lie this week.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes walking


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! False
If you saw my stomach, you'd know why.

TPBM Likes Chuck Norris.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False. I don't dislike him, I just don't have an opinion of him.

TPBM will watch the olympics this summer


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

True
TPBM likes fantasy


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True. Its my heaven on earth. Like Fantasy Island. 

tubm has faith that things will get better?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

eh... overall undecided on that one. 

TPBM just woke up and can NOT go back to sleep! :O


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is listening to a lot of depressing music at the moment.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, though most may think it is depressing. :b

TPBM anthropomorphizes their pet(s).


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is celibate.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, at the moment. In this decade, that is. 

tubm is adopted?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is going to bed after their next post.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True

tubm has fries to go with that shake?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not right now :[
tpbm is on a laptop


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True. 

TPBM is on a smart phone


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has taken part in a pleasurable activity this morning.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

False, I got up this afternoon....

TPBM has an awesome dvd collection


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i wish - false

tbmp is a happy chappy 2day


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False.

TPBM is watching tv


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

True. Dallas vs. NY Basketball.

TPBM loves roller coaster rides.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm is half italian and half irish.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No. :lol I've got all loads of crap, but I'm almost sure I've got no Irish blood.

TPBM likes fish sticks.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to not anymore. 

TPBM has a bit of anxiety for they do not quite know what they will ask the person below them


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

True haha, it's my first time to reply to a thread like this.

TPBM prefers evening over morning


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

what is this morning of which you speak? what happens then? 

the person bellow me...

has seen a celebrity in real life


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True - Russel Crowe, Miranda Kerr and a few other 'famous' Aussies



TPBM likes Justin Bieber


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False.

TPBM is a good singer


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but I'm practicing. :b

TPBM has a hard time making decisions, no matter how small or trivial they may be.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

VERY TRUE. i'm a libra and we're VERY indecisive haha
tpbm is a 90s baby.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True 

TPBM is having or has had a good day today?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Somewhat good, somewhat bad, but very exhausting in general. Was exciting, though. :b

TPBM is modest.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol trick question? I'd say true 


TPBM watched Rugrats as a child


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

have you been spying on me? 
tpbm was in choir as a child.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I can't sing. I went to Sunday school though, and sang songs, does that count? 

tubm had a wet dream last night?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM has been kissed by a rose on the gray.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False 

TPBM knows the lyrics to a Britney Spears song


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

almost every song i've listened of hers
tpbm loves horror movies


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True 

tubm has told a lie on the true or false game?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

TPBM lives in the GMT-6 timezone.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Tentative said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM lives in the GMT-6 timezone.


false!

tpbm dances randomly when theres no one else home


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True 
Tpbm walks around in their underwear when nobody's home.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

true

pbm is a good cook


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! FALSE!

TPBM joined SAS in their birth month.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM tripped and fell today.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM likes to look at the stars at night


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True. sometimes

TPBM Likes men and ISNT a woman.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has lived in more than one country throughout their life.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

tpbm has played the lottery


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False
TPBM almost never reads books


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM wishes they were somewhere else right now


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

True- Wish I was with my beautiful Lindsay or even just with my friends. 

TPBM

Wishes they could talk to someone about a problem on their mind.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM has an obsession with pie.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False! :b

TPBM is male and has used a tampon before. For whichever reason that may be.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. I am a male, but have never used a tampon.

TPBM is in their 20's, and still lives with their parents.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

False, I'm 16 

TPBM watches Glee


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope; I dislike Glee. :b

TPBM has a very limited supply of toilet paper.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

You love Doris Day films.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i do not think i have seen any of her films, but i would like to
tpbm likes musicals


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not really.

TPBM is dying for a cup.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false, my cup is right here (is there another meaning to that?)

TPBM needs badly to apply lotion to their weather cracked hands.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True I need lotion, not because of weather though. It's been spring like all winter. 

tubm has condoms tucked away, for just in case?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

False

tpbm is probably going to shovel snow tomorrow morning.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

False

TPBM is a Male.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false 

TPBM is secretly in love with someone whom they are unsure is married or not.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false lol
tpbm is listening to music right now


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

True! In fact, I just posted it here.

TPBM has been going to bed too late recently.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

very true
tpbm has an effed up sleeping pattern


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

True! I took a couple naps during the middle of the day earlier this week and now I sleep around 2am! lol

TPBM loves to dance in public


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FALSE!
HELL NO!
Too Fat, lol.

TPBM Has posts in more than just this "Just For Fun" forum.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

True.
the person below me loves chocolate.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False 

TPBM can't wait till this month is over


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.
TPSM is feeling :rain right now


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False


TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

False

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True - the piano.

TPBM can sing.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but not very well. :b

TPBM wears many rings when they go out.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I have 1 ring my x gave me. I only wear it occasionally to fake like I have a boyfriend with. 

tubm, likes seafood.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

True

TPBM likes skittles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has been on a plane before.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, sadly. 

TPBM has chased a group of animals.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, I have chickens and chase them around the yard all the time. 

tubm, likes to play basketball?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

false

TPBM loves kittens


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM is wealthy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
FALSE!
HAHAHAHAHAHA!

TPBM Needs to lose some weight.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

False I'm pretty content with my weight 


TPBM is a great singer.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

False but my brother is.

TPBM can parallel park


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't even have my license yet hahah
tpbm has pink hair


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno.

TPBM is the TPBM


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Indeed I am.

TPBM is romantic


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably!

TPBM has a pet rat.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

siht daer nac MBPT


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I simply cannot read that!

TPBM prefers coconuts over melons.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.
TPBM knows what this word spells:
dociousaliexpilisticfragicalirepus


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> False.
> TPBM knows what this word spells:
> dociousaliexpilisticfragicalirepus


*True: Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious *

The person below me thinks seat belts are for sissies.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False, considering a seat belt saved my life.

TPBM likes TPAM's comment.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has walked around their house naked before when they were home alone.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

False.

TPBM is a human being.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, I'm a quintalarfar 

TPBM wants to go to Africa


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, why not?
tpbm is American


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

fallllse

TPBM hates being tickled.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

True!

The person below me sleeps with stuffed animals


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM has 3 vowels in their sas username


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True

TPBM is a licensed Life Saver


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM plays the guitar


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True

TPBM plays the Cello


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

tralse, I don't but I need a pair :/

TPBM loves peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False; never had one of those. :b

TPBM has more than one cat!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

True. 


TPBM has at least one pet.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM is TPAM


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM Wants to go to the zoo with me.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true 

TPBM has long hair


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has shoveled snow this year.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

False i live in California no where near snow weather :lol 
TPBM Likes EDM music


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't mind some of it.

TPBM Is my future wife.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

False. Future husband is more like it.

TPBM has recently fallen in love.


----------



## coopz (Feb 28, 2012)

false
tpbm is newly single???


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has never had acne.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I could when I was younger but not now so false.

TPBM can do a handstand.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False 
TPBM has been a member here for over a year


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has met someone in person through this website.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, but I'm planning on meeting someone.

TPBM went out to eat today. lol


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

false!

The person below me is single!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

troo
tpbm is tan


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

true
tpbm is 6 feet or taller?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False 5'11'' Damn, so close.

TPBM Is going to dye their hair pink.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM has dyed their hair


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has had a full blown anxiety/panic attack, in public


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, over 10 years ago tho. 

Tubm, believes in miracles?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM rarely or never drinks soda.


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

True

TPBM has green eyes.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

false

tubm, drinks RDA of water?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True

TPBM eats cereal for breakfast


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope lol I don't eat breakfast really.


TPBM Is wearing pants.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False!

TPBM has a long last name (10+ letters).


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM is having a productive day


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

false :yawn

tpbm is wearing shoes


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False. But these socks are really comfy :um


TPBM could be the sixth False answer in a row


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

True

Tpbm has breast implants


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is going to bake brownies today


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False, the closest I get to cooking is putting stuff in the microwave.

TPBM Is going to pretend they're drunk when they reply to this. And for some reason even though they're drunk _(apparently)_ They will have perfect grammar and punctuation.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True, Dude I'm so drunk!

TPBM has the letter 'e' in their last name


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

True.

TPBM is wearing a black colored shirt.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nah
tpbm has been to texas


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False.
TPBM lives outside the US.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is trying to quit smoking.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

false.
Tpbm is gain weight recently


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

IDK... maybe...

TPBM has 1000+ posts.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has flowers in the house today.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

True, still holding on to the ones from valentine's day!

TPBM is afraid of heights.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, true! 

TPBM is in a band.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM is left handed


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM owns a citrus juicer.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Falso, I usually suck on lemons still on the tree and spit it into a jar.

TPBM has blonde hair


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

false
TPBM enjoys singing.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

troo.
tpbm has a brother


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

false
tpbm speaks more than one language


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

true, but not fluent in anything except English.

TPBM still has their favorite childhood toy.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False, I don't even remember what it was.

TPBM doesn't understand whats really going on in this picture. I know I sure as hell don't.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

it doesn't show :[
tpbm likes good grammar


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True.
TPBM uses the internet slang 'SMH'.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM loves ice skating.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a cat and a dog.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Half true/false. :b Have a cat!

TPBM had eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

False
The person below me is an only child


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has been engaged.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

False.

TPBM is a liar.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of :um

TPBM Is nice to spiders Ie: Taking them outside instead of mushing them.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is hungry right now


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

True. I need a chocolate cake.

TPBM has committed a crime.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

True.
TPBM owns a cat.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

False  

TPBM is eating at the moment


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

No, I should be exercising instead haha

TPBM is pretty cool.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My mum might agree with that :lol

TPBM Is going to tell me that I need to get real, therefore they are now as qualified as Dr Phil.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Mr Mug said:


> My mum might agree with that :lol
> 
> TPBM Is going to tell me that I need to get real, therefore they are now as qualified as Dr Phil.


I wish getting qualified as a doctor would be that simple. :teeth

TPBM is effin tired as I am but they still don´t want to see the light of day.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

False, it is 5:50 AM and I am wide awake 

TPBM ate pizza today.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

False

Fortunately I´m not a pizza eater or of any junk food for that matter. 

TPBM has to work tomorrow.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

False
The person below me hates auto correct


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sometimes. :b It can be very useful, but it can also have the opposite effect. 

TPBM eats a lot of apples.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. FALSE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

TPBM likes to laugh a bit too much.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have no sense of humor, so false.

TPBM Is going deer hunting some time in the next few months.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

false, i couldnt shoot a real deer :/ (would love to shoot tin cans tho, but too hard to get a gun in our c*untry

pbm wants to be happy lol


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh so true 
TPBM wants TPBHim to want what TBAboveM wanted for TPBHer


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False
TPBM has been a member for at least one year


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Not yet.

TPBM Hates kids.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM prefers chicken over beef.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False 

TPBM hates dogs


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

tubm is a dummy with smart phone?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False

TPBM can play 'smoke on the water' on guitar.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

false

TPBM has had chinese food this month


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM would give a lot of money to charity if they won the lottery.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:lol No

TPBM doesn't own a mobile phone.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but it's not a very good one.

TPBM eats chicken at least twice a week.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False

TPBM will answer this post.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is an irresistible creature who has an insatiable love for the dead.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure. ^ Rob Zombie fan I assume?

TPBM has considered turning vegan.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Sure. ^ Rob Zombie fan I assume?


Didn't think I'd get that one right.  Yeah, he has some good songs.



> TPBM has considered turning vegan.


Not once. I have thought about what it'd be like, but I wouldn't be able to do it.

TPBM hasn't eaten a lollipop in over a year.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false. i had one today! haha
tpbm is watching tv


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

False. I never watch TV.

TPBM Will buy/steal Sims 3 Showtime Katy Perry edition.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

False.
TPBM doesn't like soda.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Not my preferred choice.

Doesn´t mind expanding their minds, letting them roam around the infinite universe.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes to fly in airplanes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm has long hair


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

True.

TPBM Is a smoker.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

as false as the earth is square

TPBM can juggle.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is an honest person.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mostly...but not too honest

TPBM likes being in peace and quiet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM loves cereal.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to walk around the house naked clucking like a chicken.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

...have yet to do that so false

TPBM loves big cats.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cats. But not BIG cats like Lions or Panthers or anything no.

TPBM Had a pet recently pass away


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False

TPBM has a family of fillipino slaves living in their basement.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Shhhhhh, Keep it down.

TPBM Wants to be a pterodactyl when they grow up.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

False, I am already a kangaroo.

TPBM has ground their teeth in their sleep before.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Guilty as charged. 

TPBM has had an appendectomy.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

false

tubm has worn a pair of leather pants out in public before.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I don't even own leather pants. 

TPBM prefers milk over water.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

False! I'm actually not all that much a fan of milk, lol. 

TPBM had a phase where they wore all-black clothes.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

False.


Tpbm loves the summer.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

true 
tpbm loves watching sports


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I watch the olympics though

Tubm is a happy camper?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

have to say False (only momentos')

pbm has a snake as a pet


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a snake in their trousers.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but there is a snake in my boot!

TPBM has yellow underwear.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha, false. 

TPBM is headbanging.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True! 

TPBM just got out of the shower.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Somewhat true
TPBM gets strangely aroused by palm trees


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! FALSE!

TPAM Drinks on St. Patty's.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b I don't drink at all or plan on it.

TPBM just finished eating some cereal.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

False.

TPBM is from USA.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> False. :b I don't drink at all or plan on it.
> 
> TPBM just finished eating some cereal.


I said The Person ABOVE Me. Not BELOW me. So you cannot answer that question correctly. LOL


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I said The Person ABOVE Me. Not BELOW me. So you cannot answer that question correctly. LOL


Ah, sorry. I didn't see that.  lol


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True


TPBM is suffering premature hair loss.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

That might be true :/

TPBM likes covering themselves in lubricant and pretending they're a slug.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

False

TPBM likes chicken


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

hmm, yeah True 

TPBM ate fast food this week.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM prefers orange juice over apple juice.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true

tpbm prefers salty over sweet


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think sweet

TPBM is listening to music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM writes fan stories of fandoms they belong to.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

tpbm needs a shower


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has never eaten a corn dog.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me is a wrestling fan.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has no ice cream in their fridge.


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

false

tpbm is allergic to something


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM's height is under 5'8"


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

True

TPBM has facial hair.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has a very neat room.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

True 

TPBM has a guitar.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

False

TPBM has a pet


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes chocolate.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false- I Love it!!

TPBM loves sweets.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

False.

True or False: You are a virgin.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

False.

The person below me has a penis.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is a wonderful cook


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM is good at sewing.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but maybe in the near future. :b

TPBM has broken many hearts.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False (But I do have a guitar)

The person below me has never caught a butterfly.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has asthma.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes classical music.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True

Tubm loves gardening


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes roses of all sorts.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM loves carnations.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM likes to watch Antiques Roadshow


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

False 

the person below me is single


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me can stand on their toes.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM loves cartoons.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me would rather be vacationing right now.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM would rather be vaccinated right now.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

False, I'm pretty well vaccinated at the moment.
TPBM would like a big slab of bacon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ohhh true!! 

TPBM has a lot of allergies.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

false
The person below has a dog


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me sings in the shower.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, how I love to. :b True.

TPBM has watched a movie with Mark Wahlberg, this past week.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False

TPBM either too hot or too cold


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

too hott I guess.

TPBM is eating


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

False

TPBM is a ginger (and has no soul)


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

False. Just right ^^


The person below me really likes to eat spagetti


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

True!

TPBM has tried to say the alphabet backwards before reading this.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True!!  in English and Spanish! 

The person below me hates vegetables.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, they're essential!

TPBM ate peanuts today.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False... Although peanuts are delicious *-*

Tpbm wears a lot of black


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True!

TPBM is located above sea level.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True :3

TPBM hates popcorn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on the flavour, but usually I can't eat too much of it or I'll start feeling nauseous.

TPBM does not like country music.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm loves starfish


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Love's a big word.  They're ok, though, so I guess false.

TPBM is not disgusted by the taste of Brussels sprouts.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM can recite the alphabet backwards.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

Tpbm is obsessed with onion rings >


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me is good at algebra.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lmao. False as false can be.

TPBM owns a lot of books.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me has never played a board game.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is addicted to games on Facebook.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

False

TPBM loves animals


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True.

TPBM hates humans.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

True!

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

False, they broke a few weeks ago.

TPBM wears clothing made from human skin.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't disclose that information. My apologies.

TPBM can do a cartwheel.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has baked a cake this week.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

False.

TPBM has pied someone in the face.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM has shoplifted?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me is a good swimmer.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True.

TPBM is a good liar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True ^.^

The person below me likes to stay up late.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not really, but I do so anyway. 

TPBM isn't using any medicine for their anxiety.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes to watch Youtube videos when bored.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True LOL!

TPBM wants to give someone a good slap.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

False.

TPBM has given someone a good slap before.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

True

TPBM has a pet cat


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

True!

TPBM has had a pet rock.


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

false

TPBM likes chasing their cat


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

false, dont have a cat

tpbm has never eaten tuna


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False 

Tpbm has never been a cheerleader


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

true

TPBM has had a diet soda today.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False 

Tpbm hates chocolate


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is very hungry.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes to take walks in scenic places.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True.

TPBM has to work today.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has allergic rhinitis.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm hates clowns


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

True

TPBM is hungry now.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True!  just about to go out to eat, actually!

Tpbm is allergic to perfume


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

True, not all of them though

TPBM is drinking a glass of warm milk


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I'm drinking cold water. :b

TPBM's bananas are turning black.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False, I don't have any at the moment 

Tpbm is single


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM doesn't like seafood.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True. I love it :b

TPBM doesn't like Social Anxiety


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I love it!

TPBM has racing thoughts


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me loves ice cream.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah.

TPBM likes sushi.


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

True, but who doesn't?

TPBM has been/lives in Europe.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me can say the alphabet backwards.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True.

Tpbm loves to eat  (I know I do!)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True 

The person below me keeps a diary.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Somewhat true. I haven't written in a while

Tpbm watches smosh on YouTube


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I don't even know what that is. :stu

TPBM is chewing on a pen.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

False

TPBM loves Mexican food


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like a small selection of it but not enough to 'love'

Tralse

TPBM loves to go swimming.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False (Well, I can't even swim)

The person below me likes Medieval History.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM loves more than three different genres of music.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me can tap dance.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has entered a food eating contest.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me is good at multitasking.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True.  well... Unless it comes to homework

Tpbm has watched spongebob today


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. No cable.

TPBM likes mexican food, but isn't mexican.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

True. 100% ******.

TPBM watches Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False.

Tpbm is a huge anime fan


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

False.

TPBM is dying for an In-N-Out burger


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Never heard of that before. :b So, false, I guess.

TPBM wishes they had a tail.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Tentative said:


> Never heard of that before. :b So, false, I guess.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry
> 
> ...


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

False im typing on my ipod 
TPBM loves animals


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

True

TPBM loves walking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True. But only in less populated places with greenery.

The person below me takes quizzes online for fun.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True, but very seldom

Tpbm is a mortal kombat fan


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

True. Used to play that on Sega Genesis

TPBM is in a relationship


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True, but very seldom

Tpbm is a mortal kombat fan


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Already answered that....

TPBM is agoraphobic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know...so false I guess.

The person below me likes to cook.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

True, I love love love to cook

TPBM is scared of spiders


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

The hairy ones
TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

False. I am boring and tone-deaf.  

The person below me prefers salty food over sweet ones.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false!

TPBM loves exotic food.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me does not like Tennis.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True.

TPBM compares Hunger Games to Battle Royale?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes the game tomb raider


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False (Because I've never played it)

The person below me can speak three languages.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, unless you count cussing. 

The person below me has visited another country.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TPBM hates China, but loves Chinese food


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True...well, sort of. 

The person below me listens to music almost all the time.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup! Listening right now! 

The person below me lives on their own.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Me too! Hehe

False

The person below me likes card games.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Certain ones, yes.

TPBM has been arrested before


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False
Worst I've ever had was a Warning from an MP.

TPBM likes TPAM


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Um... False? Lol idk exactly what that is to be honest 

TPBM hates the color blue


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to go fishing.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol no. ironically the guy in my icon probably does haha
tpbm has green eyes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe

False

The person below me can write poems.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but they probably won't be very good. :b

TPBM is innovative.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol..I'm not sure but I do have innovative ideas at times. I guess I'll say True for now...

The person below me has/used to have a stamp collection.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. My grandmother used to give me random stamps to collect for some reason. 

TPBM likes to swim.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not really no.

TPBM is a born again Christian


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

How the **** you guess! True!

TPBM owns a dog


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kinda, it's my moms.

TPBM Has a car, but does not own the title yet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM ate cereal more than once today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me likes/appreciates Ballet.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

The poster below me is a Tim Burton fan to some extent.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me does not like getting up early.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True!

TPBM does not like partying til 3 am.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...well, depends on my mood.

The person below me can run very fast.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True, but not very far.

TPBM Has seen all the Star Wars Movies in order from 1-6.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, not in that order.

TPBM likes to cook.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true, you must read minds!

TPBM smashed something valuable against the floor this morning, then threw it from a 13th floor building for good luck (or perhaps, good riddance?)?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...false

The person below me can sing well.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Somewhat true  I love to sing, and I used to be good but I haven't practiced in a while.

TPBM watches the Disney channel


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

True I have a niece lol I'm kind of forced too


TPBM has went camping before.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. 

TPBM loses a lot of pens.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

True 


TPBM likes using pens over pencil


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends, but it's mostly true. 

TPBM just needs a little lovin'.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM is staring at the computer.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

True. 

TPBM is atheist.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes apples


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM is on a laptop.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM is feeling bloated.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

False

TPBM is fapping right now


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Erm... Heh.. False >_> 

TPBM has been to several large concerts


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

True!

TPBM likes obamas blackness


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ummm I l.. i'll pass on this one...



True!

TPBM likes obamas blackness


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, he's sexy. I don't care, really.

TPBM loves cats.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

true I want a cat one day
TPBM loves to sing in the shower


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

_False in the car,lol._
_TPBM eats peaches>?_


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes Dinosaurs.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

True! I am writing/drawing a mini comic book about a dinosaur who eats his friend on accident _right now_!

The person below me feels enslaved by toothpaste.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...Cool!

False

The person below me is a fan of the Beatles.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has a secret fetish.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

True (plenty of them)

tpbm is a terrible driver


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I like to think I'd be good at it, but I've never actually driven before.

TPBM hasn't bought shoes in over 2 years.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

False

at TPBM's place now is raining heavily (like at my place)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM loves the smell of rubber.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM sometimes wears rubber


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes Star Trek.


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

false, too young

tpbm recently discovered bananas


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. Pencils are easier to draw with 

TPBM has an iphone


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh wow my phone did not show this xD

False, I've known of these bananas ewe

TPBM has an iPhone


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me dresses well.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True... When I'm not being lazy xD

TPBM likes horror movies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rarely, so I'll say false.

TPBM eats 2 meals a day.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. I eat a lot more than that lol

TPBM paints their toenails


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

sometimes

TPBM would like to get carry out for dinner but realizes it's a bad habit that adds up, and so is and remains undecided.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well,it depends on the person I am going out with ..but for now,I'd say true 

TPBM sings in the bathroom while taking a shower.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely true lol

TPBM drives a truck


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM watches cartoons.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True

TPBM works 40 or more hours a week


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Untrue.

TPBM hates the Red Sox and that "Red Solo Cup" song.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure.... I guess false

TPBM eats at taco bell often


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM values honesty above all other virtues.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes classic Disney movies.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Of course, who doesn't?

All of the following statements apply to you, true or false?

You have a great need for other people to like and admire you. You have a tendency to be critical of yourself. You have a great deal of unused capacity which you have not turned to your advantage. At times you have serious doubts as to whether you have made the right decision or done the right thing. You prefer a certain amount of change and variety and become dissatisfied when hemmed in by restrictions and limitations. You pride yourself as an independent thinker and do not accept others' statements without satisfactory proof. You have found it unwise to be too frank in revealing yourself to others. At times you are extroverted, affable, sociable, while at other times you are introverted, wary, reserved. Some of your aspirations tend to be pretty unrealistic. Security is one of your major goals in life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Essy90 said:


> True
> 
> The person below me likes classic Disney movies.





Fear Goggles said:


> Of course, who doesn't?
> 
> You have a great need for other people to like and admire you. You have a tendency to be critical of yourself. You have a great deal of unused capacity which you have not turned to your advantage. At times you have serious doubts as to whether you have made the right decision or done the right thing. You prefer a certain amount of change and variety and become dissatisfied when hemmed in by restrictions and limitations. You pride yourself as an independent thinker and do not accept others' statements without satisfactory proof. You have found it unwise to be too frank in revealing yourself to others. At times you are extroverted, affable, sociable, while at other times you are introverted, wary, reserved. Some of your aspirations tend to be pretty unrealistic. Security is one of your major goals in life.


You have to come up with a True or False question .


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You have to come up with a True or False question .


Okay I preface it with: "The following statement applies to you, true or false?"

You have a great need for other people to like and admire you. You have a tendency to be critical of yourself. You have a great deal of unused capacity which you have not turned to your advantage. At times you have serious doubts as to whether you have made the right decision or done the right thing. You prefer a certain amount of change and variety and become dissatisfied when hemmed in by restrictions and limitations. You pride yourself as an independent thinker and do not accept others' statements without satisfactory proof. You have found it unwise to be too frank in revealing yourself to others. At times you are extroverted, affable, sociable, while at other times you are introverted, wary, reserved. Some of your aspirations tend to be pretty unrealistic. Security is one of your major goals in life.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True...no, false...uhh I don't really know hehe :roll

The person below me has/had pet fish.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM will forever more be TPBM


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

True
TPBM wants to be an entrepreneur in the future


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh so true

the person below me is having a hard time coming up with an interesting true or false question


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True lol

The person below me is afraid of heights.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

False, but, maybe a little...
TPBM's one of your favourite's school subject is Economy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! False
TPBM will say true to TPAM's question.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> HA! False
> TPBM will say true to TPAM's question.


True :lol

TPBM thinks that Pac-Man (see GameGuy's avatar) is the posterboy for binge eating and and is in need of rehab for his health and vitality. (He has a wife and two children for Pete's sake!)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM likes grapes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

I like WickedLovely


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol :um I guess I'll come up with a true or false question then. 

TPBM likes to wear socks with sandals. :b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't worn sandals in over 10 years, so I guess that'd be false. :b

TPBM's sauce of preference is ketchup.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM hates milk


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

False, I enjoy the produce of various lactating mammals...

TPBM occasionally looks in the mirror and thinks, "I'd totally do me".


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false, I like guys 

TPBM is a good cook.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. I feel immodest now. :b

TPBM has never eaten gyros before.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false, I had them once or twice in my life. 

TPBM is almost out of milk.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, still have 6 cartons. :b

TPBM has brown hair.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false, dirty blonde

TPBM washes dishes by hand.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me owns a car.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is an expert at changing diapers.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is a meat eater.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me can hold their breath for a minute.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM drinks a lot of milk.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes to go clothes shopping.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Very false. 

TPBM needs what they want, but doesn't want what they need.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...

True

The person below me has a goofy haircut.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

False

The person below me is a huge fan of System of a Down


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True!!

The person below me likes dark chocolate.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

True!

The person below me CAN FIGURE ME OUT ******! AHAHAHAHAHAHA ;D


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol um... False?  idk lol

TPBM likes the fresh prince of belair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

TPBM shaves their pubes


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False. I trim, though.

...*ahem* Right, anyways...

TPBM woke up unrested today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me doesn't have any pets but wants one.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.

TPBM just had a BM


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM weighs over 70 kg


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False.

TPBM has eaten at Subway today


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM's unsure what to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. I'm making chicken and mashed potatoes 

TPBM has to do something today that they dread


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

False, I'm full now ^^

TPBM doesn't like to eat fastfood


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM drank a soda instead of a coffee for their caffeine fix.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

True,

TPBM is in love with clowns.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

false (and eeew)

TPBM is actually not wearing pants


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

true I'm wearing shorts

TPBM is freezing cold.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

false ...lol.

TPBM is feeling great now.


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

true

TPBM has posted on this thread more than once


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM loves cats but doesn't own one.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha False. I'm a dog lover 

TPBM is watching Barca vs Chelsea today.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

TPBM drinks a lot of iced tea.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I hate tea. :b

TPBM is snapping their fingers.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM is eating peanut butter


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM plays the piano.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM has to go to work today


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

false, I don't have a job =/

TPBM uses deodorant


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. lol

TPBM is itching really badly.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM has an eyelash in their eye.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM is in love with their best friend


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM thinks they`re fat.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

flase

TBPM loves their window.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True. 

TPBM has been in a fist fight before.


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

True

TPBM hates sports


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True...but I do like some.

The person below me is left handed.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

false.

TPBM hates "you can only post 3 messages every 30 minutes " :=P


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true. it's so annoying haha
tpbm should be sleeping


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

True, it's almost 3 AM where I live, can't fall asleep though :|

TPBM likes candy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me does not watch TV very often.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
The person below me eats tiny meals.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish...but false.

The person below me is male.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is female


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me wants to be famous.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM has a tattoo.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes taking pictures.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True. I love photography

TPBM smokes cigarettes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is scared of clowns. :teeth


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True.

Tpbm has a cat.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True. I love him to pieces <3

TPBM has a little sister


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I have two. :b

TPBM is listening to a song of over 5 minutes in length.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Truth :3 Queen - It's late

TPBM has 4 or more tabs open.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has more than 2 pets.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM has insomnia.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...not anymore.

The person below me wears socks in bed at night.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true! My feets get cold easily

TPBM owns an awesome collection.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
Loves spicy food


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

true 
TPBM has fantasized about a video game character


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. Samus, why you so hot?

TPBM has never travelled by train before.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false 

TPBM would like to fast forward to this evening, which is a better part of the day in general?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True!  

TPBM likes oranges


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True!

TPBM likes cupcakes.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Rarely... So I suppose true lol

TPBM has to take an important test today


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM wants to be cremated after they die.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. That would scare me

TPBM is red headed


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Not naturally but true

TPBM has posters on their wall


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a naughty poster on the inside door of their bedroom wardrobe.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...false.

The person below me procrastinates a lot.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has an inflatable bed.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM brushes their teeth at least twice a day.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has rotten teeth.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me hates Coffee.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

True

The person below me loves coconut


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is in a hyper mood.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

False 
the person below me has a broken heart


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

True tho I want to move to England

TPBM has been to the MALL OF AMERICA BABAH


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is at work right now.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False

TPBM is thinking about someone.


----------



## dream86 (Nov 23, 2011)

True I miss him so much!

TPBM can't sleep


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

True

TPBM is eating green flavored jello now


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True...I think.

The person below me has trouble making up their mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
The person below me is addicted to the internet


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

True

TPBM hates crowded places


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No, not really. As long as no ones bothering me.

TPBM has their TV on in the back ground.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM drinks coke


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

True,

TPBM only wears red pants?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM wears odd socks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me day dreams a lot.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM forgot to do something very important yesterday which they must scramble to do today, since the weekend soon approaches us


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me does not like their cell phone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is getting a haircut today.


----------



## Tinkerbell00 (Apr 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm has plans for the weekend?


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

true hope they come true 
the person below me loves to contemplate the sky and its stars?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM knows a lot about the galaxy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :|

TPBM's foot is asleep.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False, thankfully lol

TPBM plays scramble on their phone


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM usually locks their bedroom door at night.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...not anymore.

The person below me does not like anyone invading their private space.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has been caught up in a storm.


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

True 

TPBM smokes


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

False

TPBM Doesn't believe in an afterlife


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has yelled something embarrassing to a crowd before.


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL true.

TPBM doesn't like watching tv


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM brushes their teeth 3 times a day


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM has had plastic surgery.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False.  although I would like higher cheek bones... Lol

TPBM watches adult swim


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

True!!

TPBM likes watching porn


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sigh.... That's true lol xD I'm not ashamed of it

TPBM hates coconut


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

sometimes.

TPBM Hates being under age.


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

True. No one listens to a 13 year old.

TPBM has a hamster


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. I haven't had a hamster since I was like 15

TPBM hates mayonnaise


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me plays/has played basketball.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM lives in a very hot place


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True...*sigh*

The person below me can say the alphabet backwards.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TRUE!
LOL!

TPBM is just TPAM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True lol 

The person below me does not like bright lights in their room.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> True lol
> 
> The person below me does not like bright lights in their room.


True, the only light is usually my computer

The person below me likes musicals


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True  I love them!! Except for Rent. I HATE rent

TPBM remembers light brights (a kids toy)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM hasn't said or been told "I love you" yet today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False..hehe

The person below me likes anything that has to do with video games.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

So true.

TPBM likes video games.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I used to, though.

TPBM is laughing really hard.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has eaten duck before.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

True is delicious 
The person below me likes zombie movies.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

true! 

TPBM likes hiking.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I have never been hiking. 

TPBM has an empty stomach.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

false, I had the noms! 

TPBM, has never had sweets before!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is allergic to nuts


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM loves their hair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, don't have enough to love
TPBM HAS BIG FEET


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...I think.

The person below me likes Lolcats.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True  they're adorable

TPBM hates twilight


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. I haven't even watched any of them and I'm tired of hearing about it. 

TPBM is freezing cold.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

false

TPBM would like some pizza.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

So true..I would definitely like it..lol

TPBM is hungry now.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM types without looking at the keyboard.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe...false.

The person below me likes to sing when nobody's around.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, very much so.

TPBM has no pets.


----------



## Atreya (Apr 29, 2012)

False. i have a parrot.
TPBM hates the 'Twilight' Franchise B)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, it just doesn't interest me
TPBM owns a dog


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. I had one a while ago, but unfortunately he got run over  rip ralphie.

TPBM has seeker counseling for their anxiety


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves brussel sprouts


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ick! False

TPBM likes adventure time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to scribble when bored.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

True

TPBM has been on SAS for the past couple hours


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me can make animal sounds.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM swears a lot


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM thinks they are good-looking.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA xD That's why this city is filled with a bunch of idiots still xD.

BANZAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

TPBM wears red undies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM knows someone that is racist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM hates getting up in the morning


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I did one time..... and it was painful. I'll ex.. nvm. x)

So to the person below me..... You believe that Love has absolutely NOTHING to do with it where as The person below YOU believes it has EVERYTHING to do with it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

may i ask one question - WHo is this TPBM


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhhh what??

TPBM means The Person Below Me

TPBM excels at a certain subject.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hell yeah! ASIANOLOGY. I gotta go to work x)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

TPBM always has breakfast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me wants to lose/gain weight but doesn't do much about it.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*True.*

* TPBM Lives on the beach.*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM loves bananas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes expensive perfume.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true.
tpbm thinks there's more to life than being really, really ridiculously good-looking


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves fish & chips


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to be hugged randomly.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends who's giving me the hug. When I was a boy, some old guy that lived around my neighborhood gave me a hug inside a bank...Yeah. Didn't/don't really know what to think of it, since he's mentally challenged.

TPBM watches South Park.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol...

False...I used to watch. I'm not watching at the moment.

The person below me wishes they were on the beach right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM wants to live in a cave.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If that cave is the Batcave. :b

TPBM has a beard.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM hates summer time


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

True

TPBM wants a cat


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh so true. 

TPBM is thirsty.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has had a snake around their neck before.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

nope, but I would love to give it a go

TPBM do you like spiders as much as I do?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, the beach is cold and wet
TPBM loves to read sci-fi books


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> nope, but I would love to give it a go
> 
> TPBM do you like spiders as much as I do?


Oops, False not a big fan of spiders


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

True, I like Halo and MTG novels.

TPBM likes pokemon stuff


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True sorta

TPBM had coffee today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves awesome scenery.


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> True
> TPBM loves awesome scenery.


True.

TPBM enjoys a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me looks up tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm should be in bed right now


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to pretend being a rockstar in the bathroom.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

never do that so false

TPBM is rocking to music atm.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

False

TPBM whips their hair back and forth


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM is having a bad hair day today (I am and I feel SO self conscious  )


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

False!

tpbm is eating a pie


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

I hate pie lol

TPBM has never had a valentine


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me does not like listening to long speeches.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

True

TPBM frequently visits porn sites


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is feeling kinky.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me bites their nails.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Falsety false.

TPBM has gone more than one day without sleep.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

More than likely. 

TPBM has used a suppository at least once in the past 3 years.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM can't swim


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

True

TPBM likes to order take out food


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Unfortunately that's true. 

TPBM has blue eyes


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM likes the lord of the rings


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, love the films, I should check out the books as well, but I'm not much of a reader. 

TPBM cannot swim!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False.....used to be a swim team coach.

TPBM calls spinach "dark lettuce."


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. :lol

TPBM is as cute as a button.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish, lol

TPBM believes in GOD


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM is very tired


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False..not much tired..
TPBM is heartbroken.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM had a good day yesterday.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me didn't go out today.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but the day isn't over yet! Probably won't go out, though.

TPBM has made a great friend over the past few weeks.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me does not like text message jokes.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM believes there are other races in outer space.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes to play Tic Tac Toe.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

True

TPBM Likes Green Tea mixed with chocolate icecream


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FALSE

You forgot the dream you had last night.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

True.
The person below me likes small dogs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false!!!

TPBM likes bunnies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kind of true. I'm not too crazy about them.

TPBM is finished with school for the semester.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

True! 

TPBM has been arrested.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

false!

TPBM has been awake 48 hours


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has never jumped on a trampoline before.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

False

TPBM once punched someone in the face


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

True.

TPBM has sung along to a Justin Bieber song.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

nope, picked alot of em though
TPBM has been hit by a car


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM can become highly curious and interested in new things very easily.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

true

TPBM is crazy hehe


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

in some ways yes 

TPBM is afraid of clown.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah lot..

TPBM doesnt know his name?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False. 

TPBM has a twin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has a really bad headache.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False

TPBM is thinking about a special person


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. Kind of. =/

TPBM is going to do something exciting tonight.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

If drinking a fifth of Evan Williams counts as exciting... Then yes.
TPBM is reminded of the acronym for the metal band, the black dahlia murder everytime they see "TPBM"


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

False.

TPBM has wasted most of the day today drinking.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

False.

TPBM has done something creative this week.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

TPBM has had a soda today


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

True

TPBM plans on spending over 200$ this weekend.


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

True (£250 in fact, stupid car!)

TPBM can't dance


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

VERY TRUE!

TPBM cna rdea tsih snetecne.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True xD

TPBM has a pet hamster


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

No

TPBM is procrastinating on an important task


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has a pet tarantula.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False....but that would be awesome!

The person below me can't whistle properly.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

...true :\

TPBM is a communist pig


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False lol

TPBM has had mcdonalds at least once in the past week


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunately false lol  ..
TPBM wants to listen "comfortably numb" by Pink Floyd now


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I'm listening to Alice In Chains. :b

TPBM is drinking water.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL..Yesss...I have been drinking and drinking... xD 

TPBM having their headphones on


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. :b Blasting music from my speakers.

TPBM does not like chocolate.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False... 
TPBM is lying in their bed


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False

TPBM got a gift for their mother


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

True 

TPBM - Likes to read.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True..

TPBM wants to give me a high five


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True









TPBM watched a movie today


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me has coloured their hair.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

...true, but only once

TPBM needs to manage their time better


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

very true...
TPBM has been in a bar fight


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, false.

TPBM went shopping recently.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False.

TPBM likes to stay up late.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Half-true, only sometimes. Sometimes I stay up for too long. 

TPBM has pulled on someone's hair before.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does my own count?

TPBM Has recently undergone the death of a pet.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False. but I had a dream where I had a fat fluffy cat and it fell over and died in my arms, sad.

TPBM is allergic to a fruit


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, fortunately. 

TPBM does not like sausages of any kind.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False, haha yeah right

TPBM owns a pair of expensive shoes


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM has farted in the last 5 mins


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHA

no

TPBM wsiehs tehy wree teh preosn bolew em?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. lol

TPBM is the person behind me. :um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

true.

TPBM is B O R E D


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False

TPBM has the tv on


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True

TPBM ate dinner already.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a little

WickedLovely is DEEPLY in love with me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm..... I'll say False, sorry Gameguy

TPBM is deeply in love with me!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False :um

The person below me likes the colour blue.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has fun summer plans.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> true
> 
> TPBM has fun summer plans.


Extremely false, haha.

TPBM is using a laptop.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes word strategy games.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False

TPBM loves this game


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

False 
TPBM has already purchased Diablo III


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

False- I haven't even purchased Diablo 1 haha

TPBM- Was born somewhere in Europe


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no 

TPBM has chapped lips.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No. 

TPBM keeps thinking its wednesday today


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

True.. I read that question and was like, "Isn't it?"

TBPM Didn't notice I switched the acronym.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, true.

TPBM is fascinated by spiders.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

False.
TPBM doesn't know their social security number


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, I've had it remembered since about 2 years ago. 

TPBM loves to have the light off in their room.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

True... sometimes
TPBM has to sleep with a fan on


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True, sometimes during summer

TPBM likes to play board games


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Occasionally, but I can't remember the last time I did.

TPBM has dry lips.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False

TPBM has sighed at least once today.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

True

TPBM knows how many calories they ate today


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False

TPBM says "Excuse my French" after cursing.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

False 

TPBM likes deutschrap


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

False
TPBM doesn't know what deutschrap is


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM knows what TPAM means


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

*lol* True, pretty sure that I do.

TPBM loves chocolate.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True!! 

TPBM has a phobia.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True. I'm afraid to even be near an airplane, even if it's not running

TPBM still plays pokemon


----------



## tommy1975 (May 16, 2012)

false never played pokemon

TPBM likes to run


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!
HAVE YOU SEEN MY STOMACH!!!

...

Oh, wait...


True or False?
The chicken came before the egg.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :um

TPBM threw up today.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False (thank God)

TPBM is a good dancer.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

False >.<
TPBM likes animals


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True.

TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true, although I don't do it much

TPBM is chatting with someone online.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False, not at the moment.

TPBM has made some good friends online.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. 

TPBM wears a lot of black clothing.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm, kind of true. Sometimes.

TPBM is having a good day today.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, unfortunately. 

TPBM loves seafood!


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Tentative said:


> False, unfortunately.


Sorry about that. 

True, I do love seafood actually.

TPBM likes thunderstorms.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. Love 'em! :yes

TPBM has worn a fake beard before.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False, don't think that I have.

TPBM speaks more than one language.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM should be asleep right now.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

True, most probably.

TPBM has once been in a food fight.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. I don't know if I could ever do that. Maybe if the food is really bad. :b

TPBM has seen a double rainbow.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

YES, twice and it was amazing! 

TPBM appreciates beautiful nature.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

True
TPBM owns a gun.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false!

TPBM owns a great DVD collection.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

False, I lose all my DVDs

TPBM likes to talk to their pets.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

True! Im talking to my bird right now!

TPBM likes to yell things out of the window at people


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

true

TPBM poops almost everyday


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

True... somedays I have more "movements" than a turbulent middle eastern country.
TPBM has been abducted by aliens


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

False
TPBM answers False


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False.....no true............no false.............darn!!!:sus

TPBM likes the color green.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True!

TPBM has thrown a chair before.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think I've done that. 

TPBM is unsure what to have for dinner.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Cool Idea for a thread btw.

False, I knew exactly what to have for dinner.

TPBM has never been overseas.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM owns a cowboy hat.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

False.
The person below me uses more than one shampoo.


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

True. I have kinky curly hair and I use two shampoos (one to get my hair clean and the other for easier detangling).
The person below me has allergies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I have no allergies.

TPBM has more than one pet.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

false. I have zero pets (I can barely take care of myself, let alone some cute, adorable lil animal thing)
TPBM is wearing clothes.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

True

TPBM has watched a movie today.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

True, The Truman Show 

TPBM has won money on a roulette machine.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me believes laughing is a good stress buster.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

very true.

The person below is has a dog?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me wears contact lenses.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I do wear glasses. I don't think contacts are worth it. I wouldn't even know how to put them in. :blank

TPBM drinks water every day.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

True.. Drinking it right now, actually
TPBM has crowd surfed at a concert


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting for a reply from someone.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

True.

TPBM is very interested in marine biology?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not really,

TPBM has bought tires within the last 3 months


----------



## tallie (May 21, 2012)

False 

tpbm dances when they're alone


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha..true.

The person below me likes jelly beans.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jelly Belly, not that cheap stuff

TPBM has written a story before.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me is a frequent library visitor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM can type really fast.


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

true.

The person below me lives in a small town


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM Likes history


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True!!!

The person below me would like to live on a Farm.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

False.

The person below me is a cat person.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True!!!

The person below me doesn't like apples.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

false.

the person below me is a batman fan


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me likes Coffee? :um


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false! Cannot even stand the smell..

TPBM has gone swimming the past month.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...I can't swim lol

The person below me likes scented candles.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

false, they bother my nose.

the person below me knows what the term "thorki" means.


----------



## Me Comen Los Lobos (May 14, 2012)

Nope, and googling it didn't make me much wiser.

TPBM could pinpoint Ecuador on a blind map.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

No. Can barely pinpoint my own city on a map. Got D's in geography.

TPBM has dust bunnies under his or her bed.


----------



## xredrumx (May 21, 2012)

The person below me has had sex in the shower.


----------



## xredrumx (May 21, 2012)

And false^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha...false. 

TPBM is craving for something sweet.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Not any more.

TPBM... LIKES PAC-MAN!


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

TRUE!








tpbm eats monkeys in their cereal


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me has been on a boat.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false- and don't plan on it

TPBM danced today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me loves to sleep.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kind of true. lol

TPBM loves staying inside.


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

True. I absolutely love staying inside! Major reason: Social Phobia :clap
TPBM has some form of monetary debt


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

bingo hahaha...who doesn't nowadays 
the person below me has had icecream today


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is currently in college


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a complete lefty.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

False
TPBM is listening to music right now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM is a United States Citizen


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

False.

TPBM is interested in science.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM pees in the shower!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :blank

TPBM prefers cold weather over hot weather.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Wooops...replied to the wrong one! 

False...to some extent. 

TPBM is able to cross his/her eyes.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

false, I used to be able to..
TPBM has had a V8 today


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM has a double sized bed.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants the new iPad.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...I'm not very fond of technology.

The person below me likes 'giving' more than 'taking'.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM is home alone.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True. If you don't count 7 cats.

TPBM ate cheesecake today.


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

False

TPBM eats desserts everyday


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

False 

TPBM can touch their nose with their tounge


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...tried it haha

The person below me loves winter.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

True! That's why the snow is my avatar!

The person below me loves pie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM has at least one poster in their room.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

Updated 

False, but should have soon

The person below me can do a handstand!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM is a light sleeper


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM has a favorite football team.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.
Not a sports fan... of any sport.

TPBM IS a sports fan.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

False (not one either)

TPBM has more than one close friend.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

True. I have 3

TPBM doesn't like cartoons


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is watching the Celtics-Heat game.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

False. No interest in baseketnets this season.

TPBM has at least once in their lifetime gotten high off of an aerosol can. :[


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

False... though I've had to help some sketchy classmate out of a ditch after she was doing whip-its and trying to drive a massive SUV down a dirt road
TPBM has been outside today


----------



## dawnbug (Aug 17, 2011)

True
The person below me watches a lot of YouTube videos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM loves to dance in their room. :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM lives by on their own, by their self.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me bites their nails when nervous.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me likes chocolate cake.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

True

The person below me has washed today.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I took a bath, yes.

TPBM is very VERY HUNGRY!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. I'm always hungry. Maybe I have a tapeworm living inside of me.

TPBM is going to the beach this summer.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...maybe

The person below me likes solving puzzles.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

The person below me is vegetarian.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False. :b

TPBM owns a pet rock.


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

False.

TPBM has played a video game today.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

True. 

TPBM likes baseball.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM is feeling frustrated right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is watching something good on t.v.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

False
TPBM is allergic to cats


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False
TPBM loves salad


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM still likes the first cd/download/tape/record (!) they bought


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

True (kinda.. it's more of a nostalgic band now, but I still love the cd. Maybe i'm too sentimental)
TPBM has done something productive today


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

False

TPBM would someday like to run/walk a marathon.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True - I'll be doing this in July.

TPBM is addicted to Youtube.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. Well, I just listen to music on there but I guess you could say I'm addicted to it because I love music so much. :b

TPBM is home alone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

True.

The person below me has tried a penispop.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think so..

TPBM has hairy arms


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh... true.

TPBM... has to think about the next "TPBM".


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. lol

TPBM bought something today.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Um... False. Weird, I usually do.

Hmm...
TPBM...
Hmm...
Is...
Humming?


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

False, lol.

TPBM prefers water to soda.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, I cant stand water.

TPBM watches a lot of tv.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Movies, yes. But not cable. Cant afford it.

TPBM WAS TPAM


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, false. 

TPBM is the person from the future.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT?!!
HOW DID YOU DEDUCE THAT?

Uhh, I mean uh... FALSE!
False, of course False.

TPBM will answer this question?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM will know what the question was and the correct answer.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

uhhhh... false?
TPBM saw the transit of Venus today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM likes to spy on people.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM buys lottery tickets.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM eats only when they are hungry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM doesn't wear socks indoors.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I generally don't, but sometimes if my tootsies are cold I do
TPBM is strictly tee total (never drinks alcohol)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM really should be in bed right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False its only 4.27pm
TPBM wears their underpants back to front


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

False.

The person below me knows what a "Blue waffle" is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM drives with their headlights on in the daytime.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is on Central Time


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False. Pacific time.

TPBM has a doggy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TRUE!
TPBM had a pet that died within the past year.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I've never had a pet. 

TPBM likes feet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, although just about every one else in my family has.

TPBM is allergic to peanut butter.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM has an annoying song stuck in their head


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

False. 
TPBM sleeps naked.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

false...mostly

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM doesn't drive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is a huge Beiber fan


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

False

TPBM watches Fantasy Factory


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is a huge Obama fan


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM voted for Obama.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, only because I live in Australia
TPBM loves bacon


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

True!

TPBM loves green


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

TRUE TRUE TRUE! I hardly ever eat it tho 
TPBM sleepwalks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, although many years ago I did
TPBM loves lemon chicken


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

lol oops Im too slow I love bacon and green 
TPBM sleepwalks


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

DOH!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I don't sleepwalk thank goodness. 

TPBM is an insomniac.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lately, true.

TPBM has, at the very least, been loosely following Euro 2012.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True. I've only watched every minute. 8)

TPBM has an inward belly button.


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

True.
TPBM has a piercing (s) not on ears.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

False.
TPBM has a tattoo/wants to get one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

TPBM hates tatoos


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorta true. they can be tacky at times.

TPBM feels nice for once.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost half-true, but more false than true. 

TPBM loves cashews!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tentative said:


> Almost half-true, but more false than true.
> 
> TPBM loves cashews!


:rub False. Hazelnuts, man, hazelnuts. 

TPBM likes fish.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> :rub False. Hazelnuts, man, hazelnuts.
> 
> TPBM likes fish.


Hazelnuts?! You nut! :b Nah, they're good! :yes

True, but I can't quite get used to the taste of salmon. :|

TPBM likes stuffing turkeys.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False. Hands and empty cavities don't mix..

TPBM like blasting music out loud.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM loves Donny Osmond


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me loves the internet.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only some of it; most of the internet is filled with crap. So, true with some false sprinkled on top of it.

TPBM is a doctor.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me has worn braces.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I was lucky. 

TPBM has/had a treehouse.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False. But I've always wanted one!

The person below me has a lot of contacts in their phone.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If 10 is considered to be a lot, then it's definitely true. :b

TPBM has punched someone in the face before.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True!!!

The person below me likes to keep themselves fit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM never pirates anything.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM doesn't like chocolate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM likes icecream


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True. loves ice cream.

TPBM likes cheeseburgers.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

True!

TPBM Likes cars


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Technically true. I have to have transportation to get places. 

TPBM has their own pool.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

False. My parents do so I go there

TPBM plays guitar


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

True. But not particularly well.

TPBM has a piercing or tattoo.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

True. Ears and belly button. No tattoo

TPBM likes the Twilight series


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

False. I have a brain 

TPBM is bilingual.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM loves Scotland


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

True. I dig the accents.

TPBM is the youngest child.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, youngest and only girl.

TPBM is anxiously awaiting nothing.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False.

TPBM recognises the person in my avatar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me has at least one poster in their room.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves cats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM has small yappy dogs.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me is allergic to something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True dust mites
TPBM loves cheesecake


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Very true, to a fault.

TPBM is not good at maths.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Absolutely true!

The person below me can speak French to an extent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM loves DIY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is brilliant at painting


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

False

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

False
TPBM is a drinker and a smoker.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

True and false. Occasional drinker, not a smoker 

Tpbm can't go without caffeine during the day


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM hates having long fingernails.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM is addicted to coffee.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

EDIT:

Managed to reply to the wrong post! :b

No...I'm more of a tea-drinker, to be honest! False 

TPBM is wearing slippers!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

False

TPBM is wearing a skirt


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True! :teeth

TPBM is wearing boxers.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True. hate Briefs.

TPBM is STARVING right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I just ate some cereal. 

TPBM has lived in more than one state.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True 

TPBM loves to read.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, not really.

TPBM likes to write.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

True.

TPBM is used to playing this game using a different acronym.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes Halloween.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM loves classical music


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True

TPBM has eaten something sweet within last 24 hours.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM dislikes salmon.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

False. Its my favourite fish 

TPBM likes cod.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True though I prefer plaice
TPBM is a nosey neighbour


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM has no chest hair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, its like a freakin carpet
TPBM sleeps in a bunk bed


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

TPBM likes snakes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM owns a dog.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes chinese food.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM likes jelly babies


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm, if Jelly Babies are similar to Gummi Bears, then false (they always stick between your teeth).
TPBM has developed a lifelong trauma because of his / her maths teacher.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM despises the summer.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Where I live, yes and no. The Heat, YES!. The fun, NO!

TPBM has not had a boy/girlfriend yet.


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

True.
TPBM absolutely loves math.


----------



## here4umm (Jun 9, 2012)

[Personally Identifying Details Deleted]


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is always reading


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

False.
TPBM has more than one pet.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has had their wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. Not yet. 

TPBM is eating a kit kat bar.


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

False... unfortunately. 
TPBM jogs daily.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA... false

TPBM konws waht tihs snteecne syas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves Maxine Peake


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

False 
TPBM Likes To Put Sprinkles on their icecream


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True when I get the chance

TPBM has trouble sleeping at night


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM eats plenty of vegies everyday


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True.
TPBM speaks more than one language.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

True.
TPBM likes the smell of fresh summer rain.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, although I live in down under mate where it is our winter
TPBM is a keen gardener


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM was the poster above me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM is currently using google chrome.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM is watching Sweden vs. England.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is wearing a thong. :um


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

FALSE haha 

TPBM is currently mad at someone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM has a huge family


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is rockin' out to music atm.


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

The person below me has dreamed of being a super hero.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has had a dream that they slept with someone famous.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM thinks the world is depressing


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM has been to at least three countries


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM brushes their teeth twice a day.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM knows how to swim.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, but not well
TPBM would like to die young


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True. 

TPBM loves drinking water.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM has never been on a plane


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True.

TPBM has a messy room.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

you bet! Wish it were clean but too- clean rooms look and feel so cold.

TPBM can keep a secret.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM loves cats


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

False.
TPBM stays up too late.


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has laughed so hard their drink has come out their nose.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM does like intimacy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM likes intimacy but then becomes withdrawn after some time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't know
TPBM would like to be a different person


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I dislike most of them.

TPBM has pink underwear.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, I hate pink

TPBM loves peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I used to love them but I got tired of them.

TPBM has a collection of dolls.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

iota said:


> false.
> Tpbm stays up too late.


AH!!!!
Pinky THE GHOST MONSTER!!!!

MUST, ATTACK!

WAKA WAKA WAKA WAKA!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, I do not own any dolls. I had some stuffed animals when I was a kid, though. :b

TPBM loves balls.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My own, yes.

TPBM loves walls


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Half-true, they make me feel as if I'm trapped, but they're good for privacy purposes.

TPBM dislikes warm fluids.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

100% TRUE!

TPBM was just TPAM


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM was likely the poster above me.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False!

TPBM has played Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM has not.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True.

TPBM suffers from frequent headaches.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thankfullly, False.

TPBM has an XBOX and PS3.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True to both of the above except for the ps3.

TPBM trips on the stairs quite often.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. lol I do have horrible balance, though. 

TPBM loves to sit Indian style.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope.
TPBM thinks the riddle I just posted is H-A-R-D.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

*FALSE*

TPBM loves to drink Bacardi all day long.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, I just had some, but I would say false.  I try not to let drinking become a problem in my life, and I still have that well under control.

TPBM has never smoked weed.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM is in the Netherlands.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False? :b

TPBM does not know how to swim.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does floating count as swiming?

TPBM has more than 1 vowel in their name


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM hates McDonalds


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! I Just ate there this morning!

TPBM hates my relatively new avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM has visited at least five capitals.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, most definitely.

TPBM once had an imaginary friend.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is either Tentative or GameGuy.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a real woman.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False, not anymore.

TPBM has back problems.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM has knee problems.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

False
TPBM has a pet


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True.
TPBM is politically left-wing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False. I don't have the staying power. :\

TPBM falls asleep to music.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! KDLK, everynight. Weather permiting that is.

TPBM has to stop and think what their "TPBM" question will be.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is the one above me.


----------



## phoenixmee (Jun 19, 2012)

False

TPBM had a little trouble understanding what the acronym 'TPBM' meant.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is chewing on a pen.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM chews alot of gum


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is most definitly TPBM


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False yes that's right False.

TPBM is either of the two above me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a secret obsession with barbie dolls.


----------



## phoenixmee (Jun 19, 2012)

False, im more a ken guy myself.

TPBM will respond with a false statement.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

true

TPBM thinks they could star on "America's Got Talent"


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. I wouldn't even want to. Anxiety or not. :b

TPBM is incredibly fertile.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM has a sweet tooth


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True.

TPBM has a beard like Batman.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPMB wishes they could be a time traveller .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM can not dance


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

False

TPBM likes wild cats


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I suppose. No strong attachment.
The person below me hates water chestnuts.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

False. No idea what those taste like.
TPBM likes his/her penmanship.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has eaten horse meat before.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Thankfully false. 

TPBM has a scribble pad on their desk.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

True.
TPBM loves the feeling of walking barefoot.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only at the beach. Love walking on warm sand.

TPBM dislikes their haircut.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I haven't gotten my haircut in like over a year. I'm growing it out. 

TPBM hates singing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM sings in the shower.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM hates leetspeak.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

What is a leetspeak?

TPBLM - Dreams about Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet And no - Yuck. :b

TPBM just got out of the shower.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :teeth

TPBM is getting food out of their teeth.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False.

TPBM keeps fit.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! HAVE YOU SEEN MY... Oh wait, no you haven't.

TPBM likes to laugh at cheesy jokes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is Pacman.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False, Im Justin. PAC-MAN is my avatar.

TPBM is a U.S. citizen, but doesn't live in the 48 main-land states.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has never visited Europe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unfortunately true.

TPBM below TPBM will answer false.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM believes in UFOs


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has a Buddha figurine in his / her house.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM believes that the world will end in 2015


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

False

TPBM has a unibrow.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is skinny


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hmm.. i'd say false

tpbm isnt very talkative


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, I'm a wall daisy. 

tubm, is a psychopath?


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Not really.
TPBM has gone swimming this summer


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I'm scared to swim in the waters these days. 

tubm, pees in the pool?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol no!

TPBM has been swimming this month and someone defecated in the pool.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Ewww... False, I don't have a pool and can't swim.

TPBM thinks that sleeping is for noobs.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. I'm pretty sure sleeping is for pros.

TPBM should eat more fruit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.  Today was actually one of the few days I've had a lot of fruit. I ate an apple and 30 grapes. lol

TPBM is multitasking at the moment.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False. I'm a man. 

TPBM owns a Blackberry.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has more than 3 letters in their Initials.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False

TPBM is sitting in a windowless room.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, I have a wonderful view

TPBM wants to travel


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True. Doesn't everyone though? 

TPBM loves this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is one of the posters on this page of the thread.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM is doing more than just posting in this thread right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM can't get to sleep at night


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM likes rats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if they are native rats

TPBM eats when there bored


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes true.

TPBM hates bacon.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

False (but i cut most of the fat off  )

thepbm has a dark secret


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well there are the body's in... wait er I mean false.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is trying to be happy


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Very true.

TPBM loves the rain.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

False!

TPBM is between 5'7'' and 6' tall


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I'm slightly longer.

TPBM still has his or her baby teeth (I mean in a small box or jar or something).


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM watches My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False!

TPBM likes "SpongeBob", even though they're probably too old for it.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False. 

TPBM has two left feet.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I've always hated Spongebob, even when I was not too old for it.
Edit: Oh, just saw the last post. Still false though.

TPBM sleeps at least eight hours on average.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True. 9-12 really.

TPBM thinks sleeping longer than 8 hours is unnecessary.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False sleeping less than 12 hours is odd.

TPBM can sleep for 24 hours easily.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False. Sleeping for too long makes me all stuffy. 

TPBM likes gun wielding dinosaurs?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes to meditate


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, never have and doubt I could, I have troubles concentrating/focusing

TPBM is confused about something ATM.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, everything is crystal clear my friend

TPBM has 2 computers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM owns a telescope.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM watches their neighbours.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves 80s music


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

True i think, is that the divinyls and such?

tpbm loves horror


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Very True
TPBM wants to see that movie "Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter"


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

True. I absolutely love Rufus Sewell.

TPBM likes camping


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to run a marathon


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

true.
tpbm hates olives


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, bitter little grease balls

TPBM writes poetry


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

true. they all start with there was a young man from nantucket

tpbm burps loudly


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, but only around family.

TPBM hates loud sounds coming from heavy machinery.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM really wants a milkshake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, me loves milkshakes

TPBM is a mind of information


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM just doesn't care right now.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

true i'm drunk

TPBM secretly watched children's television but they won't admit it to anyone.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

true... wait, false? IDK!

TPBM just doesn't care right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, I would rather not care it would make the day easier.

TPBM is TPAM.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

False :b

TPBM's socks don't match! :lol


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

False. Even though it doesn't matter lol - who looks at someone's socks lol?

TPBM likes to walk about their home naked


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, my cat attempts to kill every thing that moves. I'd rather not have to go get stitches.

TPBM will attempt to post in The last post wins thread.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM understands the general theory of relativity.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM lives in an apartment.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

False. I live in a terraced house 

TPBM loves Biology.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

False. I find it boring.

TPBM prefers Coke to Pepsi because pepsi is one gross a** beverage.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't drink much of either, so I can't really judge on that. Though, when I do buy cola it's usually Coca-Cola or some random unknown brand.

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

False.

TPBM has tried raw milk.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM knows how to change a tire.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

False

TPBM is sexually frustrated


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Er....................... False.


TPBM isn't satisfied with my response.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

false 
TPBM is currently listening to music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has gotten stung by a jellyfish.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False *knocks on wood three times*

TPBM has family from the Caribbean.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is not sure about their sexuality


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has ever seen a full eclipse.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

false. I have.

TPBM simply LOVES space. (outter that is.)


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes true but I can't think about it too much

TPBM loves to watch cartoons


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

True. Things like South Park  

Next poster is drinking tea.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Partly true I was drinking tea 1 hour a go

TPBM dislikes favouritism


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

For the most part, true.

TPBM has green eyes.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False...brown =P

TPBM likes fantasy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True reality sucks

TPBM thinks way too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is staring into the abyss


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, im staring into A Byss, but not an abyss.

TPBM is snacking on something right now.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but I need to find something to snack on

TPBM wishes they could move things with their mind


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM just wants somebody to love


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

VERY TRUE!!

TPBM is watching ScatMan.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TRUE!! How'd you know?!!!!

TPBM thought that was funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No... But you're giving me one.

TPBM though THAT was funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM thinks they're funny.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. I KNOW I'm funny.

TPBM is a lion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is a 2-D yellow pie graph.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes he was Pac-man


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM is a 2-D yellow pie graph.


YES! You are "a lion". Your avatar is a lion. You said false. So you're LYING!!! "A LION"

lolol!!

I crack me up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> YES! You are "a lion". Your avatar is a lion. You said false. So you're LYING!!! "A LION"
> 
> lolol!!
> 
> I crack me up.












TPBM is cold.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM has irregular nostril hair.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugm... huh, true.

TPBM is eating pizza rolls.

TRUE!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False. Can't stand those little pockets of cheese goo.

TPBM wads up his/her socks into sock bunnies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM makes their own cakes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

when I feel like it, yes. I don't want to fatten anyone up!

TPBM recorded their own song before.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I've recorded songs, yes. Many times. But not my own. Not sure how to capture Cello music from a portable Micro Cam.

TPBM likes cowboys, but hates country music.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Somewhat true

TPBM thinks it feels like an oven outside


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True. Over 100 again today in Texas.

TPBM steps over cracks to avoid breaking his/her mother's back.

And if you're not sure where that comes from, you're just really young!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my mom's back already hurts so it doesnt matter haha
tpbm plays ukulele


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but I so want to!

TPBM is starving right now


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM owns an xylophone.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is........... cant think of anything to write here.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True..........I can't think of anything either


TPBM can smell aluminum foil from 10 feet away.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM loves to eat cereal.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True so much that I have a tee shirt that says Cereal Killer


TPBM hugs stuffed dinosaurs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but I wish I had one. 

TPBM has worn a piece of their clothing inside-out in the past six months.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but I'd love to @ chantellabella

TPBM wants a t-shirt that says Cereal Killer


*Woops we posted at the same time lol False to Tentative as well*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

false I will not add on to suspicion.

tpbm nibbles on leftover raisins they were given in 1973


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Possibly true. I'll eat anything. Lol

TPBM likes to wear the opposite gender's clothing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is wearing a dress.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but True if you count a night gown as a dress

TPBM has a really itchy nose right now


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

True. How the heck did you know that?!

TPBM is craving chocolate.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm psychic =P. No I'm suffering from the same thing too lol

False

TPBM believes in faeries


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

true they make trinkle magic and pawn toothes

tpbm has crusty feet that can slice through bread if given the training.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, ew. False. 

TPBM reads a lot.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False- I like movies/shows more 

TPBM likes to swim?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, Cant swim to save my life. Well ok I probably could If I felt like it.

TPBM has a really itchy ear right now.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False- i do have very itchy toes though.

TPBM loves dogs?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true!
tpbm needs a job


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM needs a friend


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, don't we all?

TPBM would love raid any store of their choice.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM hates the summer.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

So True

TPBM is a leftie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yup

TPBM wears their heart on their sleeve


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

True.

TPBM doesn't know the longest english word in existance


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> yup


Yay go lefties !!! 

True...hmmmm

TPBM likes to eat ice with salt on it


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heh, false. 

TPBM has their light off in their room.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True since I'm not in it lol

TPBM wishes it were winter


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!

TPBM loves Las Vegas


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nope

TPBM was born in the 90's


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True!!!

TPBM wishes they had wings(insect or bird like)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, Wings would be pretty awesome though

TPBM was born in the 80's.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wants a horse


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

true 
TPBM wears glasses


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM is very bored.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True.

TPBM has been to the beach in the past 6 months.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM lives in a small country town


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I live in the big city, sort of. I used to, though. My parents live in a small town and I occasionally visit there. 

TPBM thought of an ingenious invention, but shortly after, they found out someone else had already patented/invented it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I couldn't invent crap

TPBM hates being watched by people


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, unless I know them and they're supposed to watch me.

TPBM is quite the gourmet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I know how to feed myself

TPBM always eats take away


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Very false.  I like to cook myself.

TPBM is completely secure about their sexuality.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM has 2 cats and a dog


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

false I have no cat

tpbm likes licking wigs


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False (not lately) Just kidding

TPBM broke a bone at least once in his/her life


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I guess it's high time for that to happen. :b

TPBM has an annoying fly in their house, but they can't seem to catch/kill the bugger.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, cat takes care of all of those.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wants to run in a marathon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, false.

TPBM thinks lefties are evil. :evil


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True we are evil and we are going to take over the world :twisted

TPBM wants to live in a world ruled by lefties


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM shaved today.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False :um

TPBM feels sick


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False i have all day until this point though.

TPBM loves chocolate?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False- I am enjoying surfing the web and cuddling my doggy atm.

TPBM likes bowling?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False haven't had much experience but would love to do it more.

TPBM loves musicals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPMB is a movie buff


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

True

TPBM likes cheese


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True especially soft cheese

TPBM would like someone to listen to his or hers inner most thoughts


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE!!!

TPBM wants to live in another country.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

false- but i would love to do some serious travelling!

TPBM likes rollarcoasters?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Soooooooooo False!

TPBM would be turned into a vampire if given the chance and if vampires existed.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

False! False!

TPBM Can do a Teddy Bear roll.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :um I don't know what that is. 

TPBM plays more than one instrument.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

True. Does viola and violin count if not violin and triangle 

TPBM has had a conversation for more than 30 minutes on the phone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM's eyes are sore.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has chubby cheeks


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but they do become chubby when I smile or laugh.

TPBM is going to see Magic Mike.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I don't even know who or what Magic Mike is.

TPBM can currently see a tree out of the window.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

false

TPBM is a coffee fiend


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

False! I dislike coffee. 

TPBM has drawn on themselves with a pen before.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> False
> 
> The person below me weighs under 526.4 pounds.





refined_rascal said:


> False.
> 
> The person below me, envisages a day when our planet will be overun by the Lizard people.


That's not healthy man, just not healthy.

On topic:

True

The person below me has thought about practicing martial arts at one point of his/her life.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me hates Broccoli.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False- I don't mind it cooked with lots of cheese sauce 

TPBM has meet another saser from the site?


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

TPBM loves chinese food


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ lol

False, it doesn't do too good on my stomach. :blank

TPBM still goes trick or treating for Halloween.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. In my country people don't even celebrate Halloween.

TPBM is an Anglophile.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM's hair is curly enough to form an afro


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM have been arrested once


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM doesn't have air conditioning


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

False

You've gotten a speeding ticket within the last 6 months.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me hates their neighbour.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truish I don't like them

The person below me need to have a haircut


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me is a good liar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True nothing brilliant

TPBM would like to live in another country


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has 20/20 vision.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me wears/has worn a ring.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to get married


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

True

The person below me likes video games.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me likes Football.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM is a metalhead.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know...I'll go with false. 

The person below me has had something stolen from them before.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me just can't draw.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, I can draw but its nothing special

TPBM hates exercising


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Very true 

The person below me has stayed up all night at least once.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM loves eating


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False...but I do eat a lot.

The person below me would like something nice to drink right now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

True I haven't drunk (drinked?) anything sugary in a while

The person below me doesn't like anything in the metal/emo/punk side of the music spectrum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very true

TPBM would love to be older


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Very true

The person below me isn't completely happy with their hair


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True 

The person below me loves thunderstorms.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True except when I'm using my computer

TPBM is bored out of their mind.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Will probably be True when I get off the computer but false for now.

TPBM lives in a van down by the river!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

False

The person below me is as happy as a clam


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False

TPBM can speak more than one language


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

False.

The person below me has a car.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

False

TPBM owns some sort of costume


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me does not like raisins.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM owns a cactus.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False...........I kill them (which is so sad because I live in Texas)

TPBM ate Froot Loops today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, to sweet and sickly

TPBM would like to be enlightened


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. That sounds like a lot of fun.

TPBM reads a newspaper every day.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False.

The person below me have been on a plane?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm wishes they lived in a decade they werent alive in


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has ever encountered a communist.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, this is the best decade possible for me to be alive in. I do wish I lived in the 80s though.

*edit* @ Daniel C, False, I never have.
TPBM likes martial arts.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM continues to eat food LONG after they're full.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

So True.

TPBM loves writing stories.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually, yes. I do. Although I'm too afraid to try and get them published.

TPBM cna udntaresnd tihs msaesge.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is going out to eat tonight.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is deciding what to eat.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I know I'm gonna eat ice cream 

TPBM is going to the beach this month.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they lived on a secluded tropical island


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM enjoys sarcasm.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kinda,

TPBM Has a crush on me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false. 
tpbm is tired


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM has had too much to drink.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wants top get up and dance


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, I 'm going to Florida for the first time 

TPBM wants to puke right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes chubby people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Have fun! 

True and False.

The person below me still has the toys from their childhood.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is easily annoyed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me can't swim.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

False.

TPBM has an 800lbs gorilla named tiny.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM wants to move to Ibiza to be a goat farmer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to be taller


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

true 
tpbm is wearing underwear


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me wishes they had super powers.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

True!

TPBM is stalking me


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False 

The person below me wants to be stalked.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

So true.

TPBM offers to be my stalker


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

True?

TPBM is being stalked


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False I think :um

The person below me likes being stalked.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't know

TPBM loves coffee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True

The person below me has never been in a library.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False. I go to a library all the time!

The person below me loves the cookie monster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is trying to stay positive


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

True

The person below me has curly hair!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wears glasses


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

True..dont tell anyone!!

TPBM is disabled


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me falls sick a lot.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM immediately recognises the line "Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monty python?

TPBM is tired has sore eyes and a headache.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a virgin


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, true though I have no shame in admitting so.

TPBM has listened to classical music at least once this month.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, many more times than once

TPBM has a crush on someone


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

True, I guess, kind of
TPBM is wearing socks right now


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is sitting in a really uncomfortable chair.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False, bed.

TPBM is wearing shorts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False tracky pants

TPBM would love some cool weather


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YES!!!! This summer 100+ degree weather is KILLING ME!!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In Tasmania it is 7 degrees and cold

TPBM is eating pizza


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has shouted today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, my voice is so low I never shout

TPBM has been leaving their fan on for hours on end this summer.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is currently in a flooded area.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False for now, but used to live in New Orleans which is pretty much a soup bowl.

TPBM believes aliens from outer space live among us.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM is currently below sea level.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False 210 meters above

TPBM wishes they lived in the mountains


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

False. 
TPBM wishes they could move to another country.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

False, not right now, but who knows in the future

TPBM has a pet


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is watching TV.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, I'm listening to music. :b

TPBM just woke up from a nap.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

False its almost bed time!

TPBM has odd socks on today.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has ever donated an organ.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM owns a credit card.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM gives to charity


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM recycles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is feeling optimistic


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM speaks to fish


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is in love with another man.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False. .....gave them up for Lent

TPBM gargles with soft drink or soda


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False. 

TPBM is actually a princess.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True............where is my crown?

TPBM swallows his/her gum


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

When I was a kid I swallowed it a few times by accident, but not now. 

TPBM has never been on a train before.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM has used a gun before.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

True

TPBM has lived in more than 3 cities


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM drives a car made in the 90s.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

False

TPBM loves PB&J sandwiches


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

True

TPBM is afraid of heights


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False
TPBM is afraid of the dark


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM has had a house fire before.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False, thank goodness.

TPBM is afraid of snakes.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

false. Not scared of them, but scared of people lol

TPBM is bored


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, but give it time lol

TPBM loves reading


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Totally.

TPBM is a horrid dancer.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM knows how to play chess.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is incredibly B o r e d

-... --- .-. . -..


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

false

TPBM is my mother


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is scared of the dark.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mostly false, but sometimes it boils up unexpected.

TPBM prefers apples over bananas.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

False-allergic to both!
The person below me favorite color is green.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True I suppose its one of the ones tied for First

TPBM is bored.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False, I'm enjoying watching some baseball

TPBM likes avocados.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes to dance?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True... only with my "pet friends" though. 

Tubm, doesn't floss.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Awww :squeeze

False, I floss all the time. lol

TPBM likes spicy food?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, I love spicy food. 

TPBM's hair has highlights in it.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

False

TPBM has never dyed their hair


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is currently some where boiling.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they had curly hair


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True...........my hair is wavy, but I would love all curls

TPBM makes sand castles on the beach.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM watches too much TV.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM owns a pair of Doc Martens.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am trying to be.

TPBL is a ninja?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

alas no,

TPBM has a secret plan


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. In fact, I have no plans at all.

TPBM knows without googling what important event happened in 1815.


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

True, I think ... the war of 1812 (US vs England) and the Napoleonic wars ended.

TPBM was arrested at least once


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has to go into hospital soon


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, there is a lot of crap wrong with me. 

TPBM feels guilty when eating meat.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, but I'm a vegetarian so that never happens. 

TPBM is currently in the Central European Time zone.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is eating dinner.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False 

TPBM goes to an all girls school.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, obviously.

TPBM has listened to Beethoven this month.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

FALSE

TPBM is scared of the dark.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

True.

TPBM gets along better with their mom over their dad?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True true true true!

TPBM wishes their parents were nicer to them.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is a pirate?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, but my ancestors were actually lol.

TPBM loves animals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would like to be born again


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

um, if I were promised a better life, ya

TPBM has stayed up for 24 hours before.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Several times. mostly because of work.

TPBM is actually at work right now.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM secretly still sleeps with a cuddly toy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM sleeps in a single bed


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is eating as they read this.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but I will soon. 

TPBM wishes they could be a professional singer.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

actually yes
tpbm has a green shirt on


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

False wearing a beige shirt

TPBM is having a wonderful day


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM did something today.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

usually no lol. i kind of helped my dad make meatballs
tpbm is partially french


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM can hock a loogey.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never I don't even eat them hot

TPBM would like to experience a near death experience


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is bored


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

always

TPBM needs to get away from the computer


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. Well, I seem to have a lot of shirts because I've lost some weight and I buy clothes to fit right and after awhile, I'll quit wearing some of them because I feel like they don't fit right so I have a pile of shirts. 

TPBM went for a walk today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False - 2 pairs of pants and like 3 shirts
True - I walked to the fridge.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

****ing true!

TPBM is spending way too much time on SAS


----------



## JSingh89 (Apr 24, 2012)

False!

TPBM has an iPhone


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has gone sky diving


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah right... false

TPBM has a glass of wine with them


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is reading a book.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope. Not on sale for me to read it.

TPBM hasn't posted in this thread for over a day until now.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, I guess? It's been a while.

TPBM has teeth that are fairly yellow.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

False

TPBM is slightly tipsy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM believes in an afterlife.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has green eyes.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False lol

TPBM has borwn eyes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False down know what borwn is but I do have brown eyes.

TPBM is incredibly bored.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

True 

The person below me like cats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

False

TPBM loves spiders


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False!!

TPBM is sitting on a couch.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Monotony said:


> False down know what borwn is but I do have brown eyes.


:lol Whoops typo lol

FALSE!

*edit* @ little toaster, False, on a bed.
TPBM loves snakes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True 

TPBM has a horrible chair.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False, my chair is nice.

TPBM is reminiscing about a past sitcom or movie they watched.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, all the time.

TPBM is hearing rain right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Technically true although its not raining outside

TPBM is tired but is bored of sleeping


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM killed a bug today.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM doesn't have a dishwasher.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has false teeth.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is an alien.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True, Crap I mean false :um

TPBM has annoying fruit fly buzzing around their monitor.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True!

TPBM has a time machine.


----------



## JSingh89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha I wish!

TPBM listens to, or knows what "Bhangra" is. (No googling)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False. Never heard of it.

TPBM skipped dinner.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False. I should have.

TPBM has stainless steel socks.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

false.

TPBM would love to visit Hawaii some day.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True 

TPBM has been to the U.S. Virgin Islands before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM masturbates at least twice a week


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

False, it's at least 20 times a week! 

TPBM likes strawberries


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM took a nap today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a bird.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM has to use the bathroom but doesn't want to get up.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

False.

TPBM wants a hug.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

True.

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

TRUE!!!!

TPBM has sharded.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM doesn't drive


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM is nervous everytime they are on an airplane.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, short flights are fine its the long ones that are the problem

TPBM likes to unwind my listening to mediative music


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM does however.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM loves watching horror movies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False there all repetitive and boring.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, sort of.

TPBM's mouth is dry.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My lips, but not my mouth.

TPBM is hungry, but isn't in the mood for anything in their fridge.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM has seen Bigfoot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True 

TPBM doesn't watch much TV


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Considering I have no cable, true.

TPBM is snacking right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes to pick the skin off of their lips.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False

TPBM knows that they should turn off the lights


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False It's pitch black in here.

TPBM has the lights on.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has a song stuck in their head.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

False, I just got it out 

TPBM has chocolate in his/her cupboard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM wishes they lived in Australia


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

True, I'd move in with my mate in Sydney and have the air-con on full 24/7

TPBM likes popcorn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

not fussed

TPBM speaks 2 languages


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

True

TPBM doesn't know how to swim.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

False, though I only learned it a year ago :$

TPBM is a boy...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM lives in a town or village with less than 50.000 inhabitants


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True, i only have only 10,000 inhabitants people in my town

TPBM is wiggling their toes


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

False

TPBM is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a bit ashamed of it, but true.

TPBM thinks cola tastes horrible.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

false, i drink the diet one quite often.
TPBM is an american.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM hates diet coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False

*The* Person Below Me Is Italian American..


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers to eat *Waffles* instead of *Pancakes*.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, because I don't eat either of them.

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a one direction fan.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM is a Carly Rae Jepsen fan.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

False.

TPBM is waiting on someone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a pessimist


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM likes my new avatar over my previous PAC-MAN avatar.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Uh, true? It's a nice change.

TPBM knows how to make nachos.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves this forum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True! So happy I found it!

TPBM loves to dance in the rain.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't tried it, but would love to if my skin wasn't so irritable.

TPBM studies psychology.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No but it is something I would take if I felt I wouldn't fail the class

TPBM needs a bigger bedroom.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

True, I could use more space near my dresser and tv

TPBM is a fan of the Civilization pc game series


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, not a fan of video or computer games as I don't even own a system and never have! 

TPBM has posters up in their bedroom.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM feels isolated


----------



## JSingh89 (Apr 24, 2012)

True, kind of...

TPBM loves flying!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah!
TPBM is adorkable :3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess true 
tpbm likes crude humor


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

False

TPBM has brown eyes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False
TPBM likes to do things the complicated way.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, false.

TPBM broke something today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is a huge Breaking Bad fan


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is familiar with "The Oracle", but is not his/her-self, the oracle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM sleeps more than 8 hours


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Mostly true.

TPBM is watching videos on YouTube.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM watches female wrestling


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> False
> 
> TPBM sleeps more than 8 hours


HAHAHA! I was SO hoping you would be the one who answered that true or false.

YOU JUST MADE YOURSELF AN OXYMORON!!!

LOL!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> HAHAHA! I was SO hoping you would be the one who answered that true or false.
> 
> YOU JUST MADE YOURSELF AN OXYMORON!!!
> 
> LOL!


Seeing as you like oxymorons so much why not have another one


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Seeing as you like oxymorons so much why not have another one


LOL! Good come back.


----------



## Diego Manchego (Jun 16, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> True
> 
> TPBM watches female wrestling


False. 
TPBM loves John Frusciante


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh..who?
The person below me knows who the previous poster is talking about.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM loves dairy.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True

TPBM can spell words good.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Usually. True.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, but I'll eat anyway

TPBM thinks footballers are paid way to much


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True.

TPBM didn't eat breakfast today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows what haggis is


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM however, does not.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has had haggis in the past.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, thank god.

TPBM has been behind the computer screen for more than two hours.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True. 7.

TPBM is worried or scared about something important right now.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

true

TPM is wondering what i have asked now...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM sleeps a lot during the day.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Considering I work all through the night

TRUE

TPBM is EXTERMELY bored.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False or though I do prefer it

TPBM would like to run in a marathon


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

TRUE! I've actually started training for next year's :b

TPBM has their nails painted.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL. False...
TPBM loves rain .


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True, but only when the weather isn't too hot.

TPBM does not like v-neck shirts.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I'm overwhelmingly neutral about them.

TPBM is afraid of clowns.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Half-true. It's more hatred than it is fear, but Pennywise scared the crap out of me.

TPBM does not like sweet popcorn.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True..Sort of..so..yeah.. not entirely though.. 

TPBM loves mathematics...


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True. Maths ≥ Awesome.

TPBM wants to donate their body to science after they die.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

False, Well i have never really thought much about it. 

TPBM is a fan of greys anatomy?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM is a huge fan of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes zombie movies.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, they creep me out and make me paraniod.

TPBM is a fan of True Blood?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is in to healthy eating


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does McDonalds and Jack In The Box count as Healthy eating?

TPBM understood my sarcasim just now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM hates travelling on planes


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE!!!!

TPBM can't fall asleep on planes.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True. I too busy enojying the lovely view of the earth below.

TPBM has a video game console, but rarely plays it.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True, I have an ancient PS2 haha

TPBM races lawn mowers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a Justin Beiber fan


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

heeeeellll no. 


TPBM has done something illegal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has a criminal record


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL..hopefully no,I don't have any..=D 

TPBM loves "unforgiven" song by Metallica =)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to be an angel


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True. Like in Angel Dust (awesome manga) 

TPBM likes Fruits Basket (manga/anime)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. In fact, I hadn't ever heard of it before.

TPBM likes European cinema.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

True.

TPBM hates mustard.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

False.

TPBM is afraid of snakes.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has moved a lot in their life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, I've never moved once. I've been in the same place all of my life. We can't afford to move.

TPBM has a cell phone.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM is texting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like a faster broadband connection ?


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

true mines is pretty good but who doesn't want more speed 









the person below me likes cookies


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

True!!! Love cookies, esp sugar cookies 


Tpbm loves the color yellow


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False, I like green

TPBM loves One Republic


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> TPBM loves One Republic


Banned for misspelling OneRepublic :haha

btw, True.

TPBM is pulling an all-nighter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves Miley Cyrus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very false

TPBM knows how to tap-dance.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM brushes their teeth twice a day


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has had pizza in the last 3 days.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, coincidentally.

TPBM has an incomprehensible sense of humour.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, I think. lol

TPBM is in love with their pillow.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

False, I have a thing for my blanket 
TPBM has a cold


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

false
tpbm wants cookies


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

true

TPBM has been stung by a bee.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. It wasn't as bad as getting stung by a wasp. 

TPBM is a germ freak.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False


TPBM is very lethargic lately.


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

false I have been feeling pretty good lately 







tpbm likes photography


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE

TPBM likes art.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, it exists in many forms.

TPBM has eaten junk food within the last 24 hours.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true. my dad got me wendys because i fasted
tpbm likes cartoons


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE

TPBM loves to sing?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves to eat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM shares a bathroom.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishs they could drive their own car


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False I drive that baby often

TPBM washes their hands after going to the bathroom


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always, well most times.

TPBM loves to sleep in


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM stayed up too late from partying.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Haha i stayed up late from havin a one person prty if that counts so true then

TPBM likes dancing bananas:banana


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. In my country there's a famous children's song about a dancing banana and I heard it once too often when I was in primary school.

TPBM loves archaic language.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False, idk what archaic language?

TPBM likes to dance in the rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM knows what Cuneiform is.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False. I should because I'm a librarian. But I guess I would just show someone how to look it up.

TPBM drinks the milk out of a glass after his/her cat took a sip.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> False
> 
> TPBM knows what Cuneiform is.


Ancient inscription (writing )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> False. I should because I'm a librarian. But I guess I would just show someone how to look it up.
> 
> TPBM drinks the milk out of a glass after his/her cat took a sip.


Never, ever.

TPBM has warts


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

You are a gentle soul in every day life but love to be domineering in the bedroom!...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is ready for the winter.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM prefers mayo instead of tomato sauce on their burger.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd say 'not applicable'. I don't eat burgers. I'm a vegetarian. 

TPBM has arranged their books alphabetically.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True. How do you know? :sly:

TPBM needs to clean his/her room..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I actually swept and made my bed today. 

TPBM has two cats.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, I don't think I can cause of antidepressants. 

TPBM is reading more than 2 books at the same time.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I couldn't stand to do that. I'd get the books confused. :b

TPBM is waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has never broken a bone


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True, although I've come close.

TPBM has "broke wind" within the last hour.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

False, I think (what is 'breaking wind', too lazy to look it up)

TPBM couldn't sleep this night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks that all countries should drive on the left


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

True! who would've thunk it?

TPBM likes to eat chicken wings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has never ridden a push bike


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> False
> 
> TPBM has never ridden a push bike


 a push bike?
what?

TPBM likes the smell of gasoline


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

flykiwi said:


> a push bike?
> what?
> 
> It means a bike you pedal, not that hard to understand.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I don't like the smell of gasoline. 

TPBM has ever witnessed a tornado.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has witnessed a pregnancy


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, my friend from my old college. 

TPBM wants to be pregnant.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

False

TPBM wants to have children.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :no

TPBM has gone scuba diving.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM has gone swimming with dolphines.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False!

TPBM likes Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True.

TPBM likes google chrome.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes Blues/Blues-Rock music.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True,but sometimes !!!

TPBM likes to listen Kurt Cobain songs .


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. Not my type of music.

TPBM thinks zebras are highly underrated.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

False, overrated. 

TPBM loves mcdonalds.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True LOL !!! 

TPBM loves KFC.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has seen someone die


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers milk chocolate over dark chocolate.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True!

TPBM loves the colour blue.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

True 

TPBM has travelled to another country before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM wears glasses


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

False, Great eyesight, thank God 

TPBM likes flowers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would like to live in the forest


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Absolutely true!

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm always hungry, so true.

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, always.

TPBM wears contacts.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM is afraid of mirrors.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM can write with both hands.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM is interested in opera.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is tired.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

false 

TPBM can use chopsticks


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Like a boss.

TPBM is a great cook.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False. Me + kitchen = explosion.

TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Haha nope, I can't even hold a pencil with my left hand. 

TPBM has red hair.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

False.

TPBM's favourite colour is green.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kind of I rank many colours almost equally cant choice a favourite. 

TPBM likes white chocolate.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kind of true, but I like dark chocolate better.

TPBM is feeling fresh and clean.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a procrastinator.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

True.

THBM takes L-Tyrosine.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM likes souvlaki


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False..........mainly because I have no clue what that is and I'm too tired to look it up.

TPBM cut his/her toenails today.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False, I think I'll do it tomorrow

TPBM is not wearing any underwear right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM needs a hair cut


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False got one today.

TPBM has brushed their teeth today.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

true

TPBM got arrested before?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False, not yet

TPBM orders pizza at least once a week.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but I'm getting there.

TPBM is afraid of death currently.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, I laugh in the face of death hahahahahaha

TPBM is thinking of buying a car.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not exactly. Im thinking of having my truck refinanced though.

TPBM is hungry, but is too bored or lazy to get anything to eat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I have just eaten

TPBM is very tired.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I just woke up. 

TPBM likes the smell after rain.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True.

TPBM loves tea.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM loves cake


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True :>

TPBM drinks lots of water.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True

TPBM has been in a helicopter


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM Loves pancakes.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes yoghurt.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM sees a Geico ad on this page.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM is wearing shorts.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False lol

TPBM is wearing a thong :evil.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is not wearing pants.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM always wears a hat outside


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes cheese.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

True, but unfortunately I can't digest lactose well :|

TPBM is drunk right now.


----------



## Myriana (Apr 9, 2012)

False

Haven't had a drink in about a month (no time, no money)

The person below me has a library book that is overdue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a avid reader of Sci-Fi books


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe false depending on your definition of sci-fi.

TPBM believes that mermaids are real.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False, I'm to scared of mermaids from Pirates of the Carribean that I try to forget about them:b

TPBM is wearing fuzzy socks


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I'm barefoot just about all the time unless I'm going out which is rarely. :b

TPBM hasn't eaten in more than 12 hours.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False less then 2 minutes.

TPBM is very pale.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I'm caramel like the topping:banana.

TPBM is tan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I don't tan I burn

TPBM would like to live on a boat ?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True! I like the rocking, even a few hours after I get off a boat I can still feel it rocking....

TPBM secretly wants to live in a cardboard box


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM is hungry, but isn't in the mood for any food they own.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a lurker in other forums, but is a regular poster in this one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is unsure about their sexuality


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

False, pretty sure.

TPBM has smelly feet.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

false

you hate cats


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

False

TPBM has read 50 shades of grey


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM is going to dress up as a dancing banana at a party tonight. :banana


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, took one today.

TPBM is going swimming soon.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True, going on holiday in August and I'll be swimming there.

TPBM has a mac


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves when it rains


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM loves to play video games.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True 

TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

True~
TPBM is in pajamas


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely true. 

TPBM is watching a funny movie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Haley Westenra is ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

False... oh wait true! Yup. Thank god for wikipedia

TPBM likes foot massages.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

TRUE!

TPBM gets pleasure from pain.


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

sort of..I like pressing bruises..

The person below me drinks water everyday


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM is listening to music


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True! I'm listening to Bruno Mars

TPBM loves Journey


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NOPE. FALSE. 

TPBM knows the band in my avatar


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

False.

TPBM is a vegetarian . . .


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM is strangely intrigued by criminals.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

False.

TPBM enjoys long walks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True but not to long lol

TPBM is a fan of Mike Moore


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. Don't even know who that is.

TPBM has seen and read every Harry Pottey Movie/Book.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is bored.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Very True

TPBM is wearing glasses


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is wearing socks.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM loves junk food


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. Hehe.

TPBM is feeling nostalgic right now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

So true, I was whistling the theme song to the magic school bus out of no where today.

TPBM is feeling hungry.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM is eating


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM likes crossword puzzles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I only occasionally play them

TPBM does not own a pair of jeans


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM wears skinny jeans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM has some sort of reptile as a pet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wants to travel to Chile


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is from the future.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, I think. :um

TPBM hates long fingernails.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False, I love them 

TPBM is an alien :>


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, as far as I know.

TPBM knows the reason for the existence of day and night.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

"And he said "Let there be light", and it was so."

TPBM knows what I just quoted.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM is a ninja in disguise


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TR... UGH, I mean False. False! I SAID FALSE NOW GET OFF MY BACK!!

TPBM misses an old tv show no longer aired.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False

TPBM is in love with duct tape


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heh, false.

TPBM has tried sushi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes steaks without any sort of sauce.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TRUE! Very true.

TPBM has gone outside at night completely naked before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM can eat a whole bar of chocolate in 10 minutes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me has not slept well.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has a great voice


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me is bored.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Surprisingly false.

TPBM is Hungry.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me has some unfinished chores to do.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope

TPBM has been watching the Olympics.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me spends a lot of time online.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True 8)

TPBM lives in the countryside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM lives in the suburbs.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM had a bad day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows where Queensland is.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me has never seen their neighbour.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM was always afraid of the evil queen from the 'Snow White' Disney film as a child.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False. I was afraid of Cruella De Vil. 

The person below me likes to hum the tunes of their favourite songs.


----------



## bubblygal26 (Aug 1, 2012)

False. I sing loudly with pride...when no one can hear
TPBM has been to Narnia


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False, not yet 

TPBM sleeps with teddy bear.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True, but only when I'm not at home 

TPBM loves to sit in the sun.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False, I hate sun -.-

TPBM loves panna cotta :3


----------



## bubblygal26 (Aug 1, 2012)

False, i've never had it before :um
TPBM is secretly a ninja


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.  I wish I was one.

TPBM loves math.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

True. 

TPBM is fluent in more than one language.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has odd looking toes.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

The person below me likes all Need For Speed games.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, but I used to play a couple of them when I was younger. :b

TPBM has never been to detention in school.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True.

TPBM Has however


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True but only once

TPBM knows what the capital city of Bhutan is


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False. Geography impaired here.

TPBM ate a red tootsie roll pop today.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM wears contacts/glasses


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM went to Chick-Fil-A today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me likes to read.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM knows where La Paz is


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

TPBM loves sweets.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

so so true

TPBM likes to go swimming.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows where St Tropez is


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False

TPBM likes geography


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True 

TPBM doesn't like geography ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me likes history.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM does not like maths


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is horrible at Math.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me likes art.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

True!

The person below me loves to cuddle with spiders :3


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to give massages.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

False, but I've never tried it so im guessing.

TPBM once mistaken fast food as food eaten by athletes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. lol I don't really know what that means. 

TPBM is wearing pajamas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM is bored.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has never been on a roller coaster.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.


When on a date, TPBM is more interested as to "WHO" their date is rather than "WHAT" they look like.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure I understand you.

TPBM knows what an emu is


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me likes cheese.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True! And lots of it 

TPBM ate cereal this week.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM loves bananas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me likes oranges.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A little bit

TPBM watched the Opening Ceremony for the Olympics in London.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False. I missed it.

The person below me watches the Olympics.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would like to become an actor


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> True
> 
> TPBM would like to become an actor


False!

The person below me likes high heels


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True, but I can't wear them :C

TPBM would like to visit Italy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I think

TPBM knows what a pomegranate is


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM does not


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

False, I do

TPBM likes video games.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. I MAKE Video Games.

TPBM knows that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truish

TPBM practices mindfulness


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Falsish.

TPBM collects something.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True. More than one thing 

TPBM is obsessing over something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to cuddle a baby Orangutan


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Awwww! True

BPBM has to clean a litter box today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True more than one

TPBM would like to be hugged by someone special


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM ran into a spider web today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM needs to have their car serviced.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True...........how did you know??!!!

TPBM has a smile on his/her face right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have telepathic instincts lol.
True

TPBM is thinking this BigBlue38 sure knows what he's talking about.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM has to get ready for work or she'll/he'll be in big trouble.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM met a friend for lunch today.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has a pathetic sense of orientation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. 

TPBM likes hamburgers better than hotdogs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM Thinks Great Britain is awesome in the Olympics


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM Has accomplished something important today


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me wishes weekends were longer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes for a brighter future


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM is watching TV.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has just eaten breakfast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me is into sports.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM is an intellectual


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM knows what flora and fauna is


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me speaks English.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False 

TPBM eats eggs everyday


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me likes their eggs scrambled.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I guess. Scrambled eggs are fine, but I like fried eggs slightly better. 

TPBM always eats with fork and knife.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True, but only with company though...

TPBM hates tv


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

False

TPBM likes Waffles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Their okay but I rarely eat them

TPBM enjoys their own company


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

TRUE.

TPBM is being told that she she/he needs to come out of her/his shell at work.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM favourite foods include ribs and steak.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False. I'm a vegetarian.

TPBM needs coffee in the morning


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. In fact, I've never had coffee in my life. 

TPBM lives in a sea climate.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is getting sleepy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

False 

Next person is gay.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM knows how to dance. :boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, badly.

TPBM knows how to cook.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

True, though not as large a variety of things as I would like

TPBM has slept in a car overnight.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is has had a boring summer so far.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Very much false.

TPBM draws well.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True 

TPBM loves to write poems.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves when it snows


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True, even though I've never been out as it's snowing, I know I would love it

TPBM has owned more than 5 cars.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False only 4

TPBM wishes they could be an ice skater


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me has never eaten a mango.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

False

TPBM can hit a golf ball 400 yards (365.76 metres).


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

False
TPBM has farted and blamed it on the dog


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me likes Fridays.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM loves spicy foods


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM has ever visited Venice.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

False

TPBM has heard of Gary Moore before.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

False.
TPBM eats eggs with ketchup.


----------



## heldback (Aug 4, 2012)

true 
TPBM owes alot on a credit card


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM hasn't gotten their wisdom teeth removed yet?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

True

TPBM is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False

TPBM wears contacts or glasses


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM ate too much today.


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

false 











TPBM likes animals


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM thinks purple, green and gold make a good color combination


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only in your collage 

TPBM thinks Tom Cruise is weird


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

true

tpbm loves cookies n cream milkshakes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't know. Never had one before.

TPBM thinks it's ASTONISHING that I've never had a cookies'n cream milkshake.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, never had a cookies n cream milkshake either, but love cookies n cream.

TPBM like vitamin water 'health' drinks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers Coke over Pepsi


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM Prefers Sprite over 7Up


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

True.
Tpbm. Prefers going down rather than being serviced.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks Great Britain is doing awesome in the Olympics.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True, I love how they climbed ahead after, well, doing poorly

TPBM has the air conditioning on.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True.

The person below me loves animals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would like to live in Tasmania.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

FALSE!!!

LORD NO PLEASE!! ANYWHERE BUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TPBM understands I was just being sarcastic just now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would not want to live in Texas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM would not want to live in North America.


----------



## JSingh89 (Apr 24, 2012)

False! Never been to America but would love to visit...

TPBM loves photography


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say love but I do like photography. 

TPBM has sneezed today.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True

TPBM has at some point wished they could call their keys to find them.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM owns a vehicle from the 90's.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> True
> 
> TPBM owns a vehicle from the 90's.


False

The person below me hates me ^^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me is on SAS right now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is on youtube


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me watches a lot of TV.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False I cant remember that last time I turned it on.

TPBM likes apple pie.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> False I cant remember that last time I turned it on.
> 
> TPBM likes apple pie.


True, if someone bought me one ^^

Person below me is hungry


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I just had breakfast (at 12 am, but it's holiday). 

TPBM ties their shoelaces in a fixed order.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False.

The person below me knows what a Psaltery is.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

True

TPBM has still owns a VCR


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True and false. I own a VCR/DVD machine.

TPBM has Blue Ray DVD's, but not a Blue Ray player.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True!

The person below me likes the colour green.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

TPBM owns an iPod.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True

TPBM has a calendar on one of their walls


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM has a lot of dust in their room.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, I'm pretty lazy :/ .

TPBM is a neat freak.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, kind of. 

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know...false?

The person below me cuts their nails.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has a fan on.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

False. The AC is on 

TPBM just ate ice-cream


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is surrounded by noisy children.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False now but True a week ago lol

TPBM is super thirsty.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I was early this morning, though. 

TPBM enjoyed some rainy weather today.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, we are currently in one of the worst droughts in history. 

TUBM, can do 5 cartwheels in a row?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes Western films


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

True I guess.

The person below me has a garden?


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True(ish)...a garden of pot plants.

Tpbm should be really be doing something more productive than sitting online but just can't be stuffed.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, like sleeping when I have to get up early for church lol.

TPBM wants/likes dreadlocks.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm lives in a double story house


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

True

TPBM Enjoys watching a sport


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True - rythmic gymnastics

Tpbm thinks Brad Pitt's looks are overrated.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

True, he's not that great :]

the person below me hates rap music.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM never watches tv.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False, I watch an unhealthy amount of tv.

Tpbm likes their meat rare


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has a terrible cold.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False

TPBM listens to music every day.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false 

TPBM watched the Closing Ceremony of the Olympics.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM actually watched the Olympics.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False. So false. Lol

Tpbm has never travelled outside their country.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

False 

TPBM needs to poop right now!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False lol

TPBM is a lefty on national left handers day today  .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. I'm a complete lefty. 

TPBM likes cold weather better than hot weather.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True!

TPBM needs to sleep.


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

True, but I don't want to (interesting movie) 

TPBM loves horror movies


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True ^.^

TPBM ate a pizza today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM has a sibling.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM is allergic.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM has been an SAS member for at least 1 year.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

true
tpbm is liberal


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

False(ish)

Tpbm is still in school


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM has a poodle  .


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm plucks random body hairs


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

False

TPBM has a game console


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM loves chocolate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. =)

TPBM secretly likes to pick their nose.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM has a dresser stuffed with clothes they can no longer fit anything else in it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True most of them no longer fit and likely haven't been worn at all in the last 7 years.


TPBM is allergic to people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True XD

TPBM has posters hanging on their walls.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is hungry for knowledge.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

True, I suppose... :b

TPBM has a song stuck in their head at the moment.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I did earlier today, though.

TPBM is in college.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

False...........graduated 3 times from college. That's enough for me.

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True but only occasionally

TPBM likes coffee milk (iced coffee)


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True, but only made with real coffee, not flavour/syrup.

Tpbm dresses for comfort rather than fashion.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

true

TPBM has walked around naked in the house


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True

Tpbm prefers night to day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers brains over beauty ?


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True enough..my Bdd makes the latter important too.

Tpbm thinks clean is more important than tidy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

tpbm loves butterflies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM is looking forward to something.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Very true 

TPBM loves to pick up seashells at the beach.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, never go to the beach (but I would if I did)

TPBM knows someone who has been arrested.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks the 24 hour news cycle is destructive.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True

TPBM has at least one pet


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

And he alternatively lives with my Mother and I since he's not 100% potty trained.

TPBM has "Four eyes"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True though nobody has called me four eyes ever.

TPBM has a zit somewhere on their body.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True, on my face. :'c

TPBM has an iPhone.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True

TPBM has hot weather right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False still winter here.

TPBM is thinking of changing their medication


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False already have.

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

False, although I did have an awful headache earlier. 

TPBM can't live without chocolate


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes and No. I love chocolate, but Im still ali... I think my heart just stoped.

TPBM thought that was funny.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM has a nickname.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAD a nickname

TPBM Is not all that satisfied with the "person in their reflection".


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Very true.

TPBM enjoys taking public transport.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

True. Especially buses. I always try have the last spare seat right next to me. 

TPBM wants children.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to experience love.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes old movies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM likes to watch sad movies.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes rainy days.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM loves the raw power of nature.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM is sometimes cynical but doesn't want to be.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has a lot in common with me.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM wouldn't mind receiving a pm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is in a relationship.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM is in love.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a romantic.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has never experienced true love.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has her whole life ahead of her.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM is happy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has a noisy neighbor.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has listened to too much music this week.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. I'm a music junkie. 

TPBM loves tacos.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False, because I'm strange like that :b

TPBM is currently wearing a watch.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is easily startled.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. -____- Does not mix well with my SA.

TPBM is currently reading a mystery book.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False!

TPBM is a news anchor.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM loves the color pink


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

False 

TPBM gonna send me a PM


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM doesn't know who I am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is bored out of their mind.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM wants to go for a walk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to sleep forever


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True. 

TPBM misses someone.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Very true.

TPBM loves sharks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are awesome creatures but I don't love them

TPBM loves baby Orangutans


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has seen The Hunger Games.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, I don't watch a movie just cause everyone else is talking about it.

TPBM like real life stories


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> false
> 
> TPBM has seen The Hunger Games.


False

The person below me has tried on lipstick before


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lipgloss but lip stick? Don't think so

EDIT: True

Next person wishes they had a bigger window in their bedroom.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, I have a big window

TPBM likes true stories


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Somewhat true.

TPBM wishes they had a superpower.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True!

Tpbm bites their fingernails


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM is male and is some type of color-blind.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

False 

TPBM can impersonate Elvis Presley


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

True

TPBM likes tea without sugar.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM wants to talk on the phone to someone for hours.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, if only there was someone I could actually talk to on the phone. 

TPBM had cereal twice today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

False
TPBM, Has been caught pleasuring yourself.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank goodness no, but there have been a few close calls I know

Next person plays a true or false game on another website.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

False

TPBM has caught someone else pleasuring themself


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Erm...kinda true, yeah.

Tpbm has gone on a diet detox in the last year


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TRUE!

The person below me has had surgery.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM will have their birthday within 3 months.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM will be sleeping within 6 hours


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM finds it difficult to get to sleep.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM laughed a lot today.


----------



## Monhdude (Aug 20, 2012)

True!

the person below me likes unicorns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has never had their heart broke.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True...disappointed yes, but no heartbreak.

Tpbm has been on a date in the last month.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False.
Never been on a date.

TPBM has slight depression


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False. Major depression.

Tpbm grows plants/ has a garden.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

True! I love my little veggie patch

The person below me shares my anxiety about coming up with a new question


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

85% false

Tpbm has quit something (anything) in the last year and is happy for it


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True. I quit eating Nutella and lost 3kg from just doing so, lol :b 

TPBM meditates.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Occasionally 

TPBM would like to be chubby ?


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False...(I'm so intrigued to know why you asked that haha)

Tpbm finds cleaning to have theraputic value


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True, I love organizing! 

Tpbm likes to cook Italian food.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True 

TPBM is a health freak.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True, to an extent.

TPBM likes to go for long walks.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

TPBM ate chocolate cake this past week.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

False.

TPBM writes in a diary everyday.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM is having a birthday coming up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is afraid of snakes.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

TPBM has painted fingernails at the moment.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True! My bff just did them last night lol.

TPBM is super hungry right now.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

False, I've just eaten. 

TPBM can define love.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM cant


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False.

TPBM is a book nerd.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

False. Tpbm still picks their nose.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM does.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False. 

TPBM is messy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I have a messy room :stu

TPBM wished they ate a different dinner last night.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

False 

TPBM is a convicted war criminal


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Come on, there must be a few of you out there!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they had never been born.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a sweet tooth.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False

TPBM is wearing some kind of jewelry right now.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False, but I wish!

TPBM went to the gym this past week.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Half true I guess, does using my own stationary bike count? :b

TPBM is in a relationship


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

True, for a whole week now. 

TUBM has worn socks with flip flops out in public?


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

Never, lol

TPBM likes falafels


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah, TRUE!

TPBM likes to wear perfume/cologne


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

True

TPBM likes kids


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes dolphins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True who doesn't

TPBM likes sad songs


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometimes.

TPBM had a difficult childhood, but is mostly over it now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life is difficult full stop

TPBM should try to eat at regular intervals


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM is hungry but to lazy to get something to eat.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

thankfully no

TPBM is doing two things at once.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would prefer to be a wild animal.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True. An eagle. :b

TPBM lives with their parents.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

False surpisingly

TPBM is starting school soon


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

False. School has been a distant memory haha

TPBM likes riding a motorbike.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has not gone out today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers to live their life through others.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes to wear the color blue.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True.

TPBM has ran away from home at some point of their lives.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

False.
TPBM currently has another window/tab open on their computer.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True. 

TPBM loves to eat ice-cream for breakfast.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. lol Waste of calories. :no

TPBM has a cat sitting in their lap.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM hasn't had a good cry for a long time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

True

TPBM doesn't wear deoderant.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, things don't go well when that happens.

TPBM thinks that this world is becoming harder to live in.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Half true.

TPBM gets too much sleep


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes

TPBM loves hot chocolate


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True
TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, ordered some tonight .

TPBM is about to go back to school next week.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

False.

TPBM loves traveling.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

False

TPBM drives too fast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sometimes

TPBM drinks too much.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

very false as I don't drink!

TPBM feels they eat too much.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

False - stopped the Lexapro!

The PBM doesn't put the toilet seat down.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Nora Jane Noone is.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

True 
(Nora-Jane Noone is an Irish film and television actress best known for her role in The Magdalene Sisters, where she played Bernadette.) Cut and pasted off Wikipedia!

TPBM can type faster than 70 words per minute


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True if SA doesn't interfere with my train of thought.

TPBM doesn't like to write.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Extremely false. :b

TPBM has never won anything.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has an ulcer on their tongue.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

False, I think not.

TPBM has a bad eating schedule.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have bad eating habits, but not really a scehdule.

TPBM has a cell phone, but rarely uses it anymore.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I have bad eating habits, but not really a scehdule.


offtopic: that's what i meant, couldn't find the word for it ^^


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM spends too much time on SAS


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, unless I'm super bored or depressed.

TPBM loves musicals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves comedies


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM loves romances


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM loves animated films.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True!

TPBM lives on Mars


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but I want to when humans first start to colonize it.

TPBM is fascinated with outer space.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. Im wearing two.

TPBM is at home right now


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

True

TPBM stayed home all day


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False.


TPBM prefers chocolate cake over vanilla cake.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM prefers cake over ice cream.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves history


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

false...no pets ever
the person below me has blue eyes


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

False

You have an healthy addiction.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

False

TPBM enjoys spending money


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

False

TPBM lives in Finland.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

False, but it'd be nice to visit.

TPBM enjoys comedy.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True =)

TPBM wishes they could live elsewhere.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem with elsewhere is, your problems always follow you.

TPBM understands this ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM just listened to a song they really like.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM thinks cloud 9 is like heaven.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is about to get offline to do something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Michael Caine is


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True

TPBM is feeling very emotional today after drinking last night.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

False

TPBM is wearing shorts


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is surrounded by people chatting ****.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM has a sleeping dog on them.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False

TPBM loves coffee


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM has not said a word today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :b

TPBM is excited for something coming up.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Very true. 

TPBM loves being awake early in the morning.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True, mainly because I have to wake up at 4 AM for work ... I'm not sure how much I "love" it, but I do consider 7 AM to be sleeping in on my days off, haha

TPBM is a night owl


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe true maybe false, sounds scary lol

TPBM knows who Billith is lol doubt it.


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

False, I had to look it up; never watched true blood.

TPBM hates Walter white this season and will enjoy that he gets what is coming to him.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False. Might be true if I knew who/what that is.

Tpbm went for a walk today


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False

TPBM ate some type of salad greens today


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a crush at the moment


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Vladimir Lenin is.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has been to another country.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> false Shame on you :b
> 
> TPBM has been to another country.


True

TPBM would like to be a teacher


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

False

TPBM is listening to some music while getting ready for work


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

False, came back from work and on SAS now.

TPBM is had breakfast of the day already.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

True. 

TPBM enjoys watching pigeons in the street.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

TRUE!

TPBM enjoys watching birds flying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM has a tongue piercing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is feeling light headed today.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Nope i feel grand. 

TPBM has triskadecaphobia.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. Being born on the 13th. Nope.

TPBM likes to eat Oreos with peanut butter.......


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

false

tpbm has directly killed a non-game animal before


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

False 
tpbm likes the color red


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes true. 

TPBM should be sleep now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False
Can't sleep at work.

TPBM has been online for too long now.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

true 

tpbm is healthy


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True. Not on every level, but I would pass a physical.

Tpbm prefers summer to winter


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not where I live.

TPBM hasn't eaten anything sweet for quite a while.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Edit: oops. 
False, I've eaten spoonfuls of nutella today and a bit of a chocolate bar.

TPBM lives in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

False,

TPBM can't stand heat.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False. Bathe me in heat! Please!

Tpbm has been in a car accident


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

False. Thankfully.

The person below me has ran a marathon or half-marathon.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM has seen a ghost


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not yet but hopefully soon! 

TPBM has their own artwork hanging on the walls.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. I can't draw at all.  lol

TPBM writes poems.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. I wish.

TPBM has bought an "as seen on tv" item before.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

False, but I was gifted a snuggie!

TPBM loves playing in the snow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM hates the summer.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

True! GEts way to sticky and humid with no breeze over here!

TPBM loves dark chocolate!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

TPBM thinks 24 hours in a day is not enough.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True! 

Tpbm prefers to pay by cash rather than card.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM has been to Hawaii~


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False, sadly. 

Tpbm below me showers more than once a day


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True. Especially when its really hot.

TPBM writes with their left hand.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows what ambidextrous means.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True and False.

TPBM got that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False you could confuse the hell out of anybody.

TPBM thinks Charlotte Sullivan is hot.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True. :b

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is very photogenic


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Um, True. My friends tell me I am so.... 

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol ! False ,I'm a guy =D 
TPBM loves black kohl eyes


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. I'm confused, are you talking about the makeup? If so, sometimes...
TPBM wishes to swim in a pool of cupcakes.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

true!

tpbm likes colorful daisies


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

True. 
TPBM Works as a clown?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False! Wdf lol!! 
TPBM loves rain?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True, especially since it doesn't rain much where I live...

TPBM wants to find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

True

TPBM believes in unicorns.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM loves the smell of leather.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's true I guess =P
TPBM too likes the smell of leather?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False, except if I'm at a horse ranch.

TPBM wishes they own a butterfly sanctuary.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, false!why would I want to own a butterfly sanctuary! ;-)  
TPBM is thinking what to ask TPB them


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has talked to themselves today.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True 
TPBM loves salad?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True!

TPBM knows what a renthead is.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False.

TPBM wants to be at the beach right now.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

True!

TPBL hates spiders.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM hates roaches.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

True *lil shudders*

TPBL likes dubstep


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM can speak more than one language


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Falso

TPBM wants to speak more than one language.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, kind of.

TPBM hasn't ever ridden a roller coaster.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM is going insane from boredom.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

False, but I've been there.

TPBM lives in North America


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM likes October.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

TPBM Doesn't like snow.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. The last time it snowed here was almost 2 years ago. We hardly ever get snow, so I enjoy it when it comes.

TPBM has curly hair.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Now True  .

TPBM has straight hair.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TPBM features multiple cats in their avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to travel to Mars.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!

TPBM is on multiple sites right now.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM is chatting with someone atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is thinking of their sweetheart.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False









TPBM wants a different hairstyle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM was kept awake by shrieking people last night.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM has straight hair.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm. Partially true, it's slightly wavy but a little on the straight side.

TPBM knows who Mr. Darcy is.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

EEEE TRUE!!! <3

TPBM likes Karate Kid.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM likes Pretty in Pink.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. I've never seen it..... if I did, I was probably like 6 years old? I know I have to watch it. 

TPBM likes Musicals!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE!!!!!!!!!! 

TPBM likes concerts.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TRUE. 

TPBM likes fashion magazines?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False.

TPBM knows someone named Mike.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True...myself 

Tpbm is scared of chemicals in skincare products


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is channeling this site and youtube also.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

False - I'm not psychic. 

TPBM has done the Hokey Pokey at least once in their life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has seen the bogey man.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False, although I fear the almighty bogey man.

TPBM likes their pasta "al dente"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, just like Mama makes it lol

TPBM likes their pizza base thin and crispy


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True

Tpbm is definitely not a morning person


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, although currently it's nighttime here.

TPBM has gotten pissed (is that the slang?) in the past week or so.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

False, not for...4 yrs?

Tpbm needs it to be over 40 degrees (celsius) before they consider swimming in the ocean?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Trying to...calculate celsius to Fahrenheit. um.. I'll say True. 

TPBM loves baked goods.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, they are my one weakness

TPBM loves mountain landscapes.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True true. Not so much the sharp peak type like the Himalayas but more rounded ones like the Appalacias.

Tpbm has considered becoming a vegetarian?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA! No way, I love cow too much.

TPBM thinks that statment is funny.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to live the life of a monk for 6 months


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

True! 

Tpbm had more than one coffee today?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

False, I hate coffee!

TPBM has a drink nearby.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

False, it's empty

The person below me has never found more than 1 US dollar lying on the floor


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False, I found a $50 one time 

TPBM can speak or understand another language.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

True 8)

TPBM drinks milk every day


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False, lactose intolerant. 

TPBM needs to organize their room!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is trying to remember the name of a song


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

False - that's what google is for.

TPBM has done a handstand walk.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I'm too scary for that stuff.

TPBM has done the worm on the floor.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. 

TPBM wants to eat a big bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I just had dinner and there's no room left for anything else.

TPBM has mixed feelings about kiwis.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

True - but only because I can never tell if they're talking about someone from New Zealand, the fruit, or the bird.

TPBM has never gotten below 89 when singing "99 bottles of beer on the wall."


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

True! lol

TPBM has allergies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False, thank goodness.

TPBM has eaten a bug on accident.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but possibly a knat.

TPBM has eaten a bug on purpose :banana .


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. But I have eaten a bug on accident. 

TPBM prefers sunrise over sunset.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

False

TPBM loves going to school


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

False 

As i Hated school in HS but i still fantasy on going to college to get wasted.

TPBM Has ever ditched a friend to get laid.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

False.

TPBM kissed someone of the same sex.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, my mom hehehe. But seriously I haven't even kissed someone of the opposite sex :blank.

TPBM has kissed their dog before.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False. :no Yuck.

TPBM loves grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TRUE    

TPBM likes mac n cheese?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

TRUE!!!! All day any day . 

TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

True

TPBM is Hispanic


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True if you look at my ancestors but false depending on how you define multiracial. 

TPBM has Dutch ancestory like me .


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

False

TPBM Would leave everything behind if it meant a better life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know, probably

TPBM would like to have a pet owl.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True  .

TPBM would like to have a pet ferret?


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

false! you, yes you! you below me.. what do you think about anime?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think of it at all.

TPBM thinks Celtic music is nourishment for the soul


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... I've never really indulged in Celtic music, so I guess false.

TPBM is a patriot.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

patriotic? No

TPBM is getting ready for something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is young at heart.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

True - but it needs to exercise more

TPBM has stayed up to see a meteor shower.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has seen a total eclipse of the sun.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

False

The person below me sips lean


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't even know what that is, so I'll say false. 

TPBM doesn't like food touching other food on their plate.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

false
TPBM speaks fluent pig-latin


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

rue-tay!

TPBM has square danced.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

TPBM has been to Las Vegas.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False

but TPBM has


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has made an animal noise this week.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I'm much too boring for that kind of things.

TPBM lives by the categorical imperative.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I don't like eating them for breakfast lol. 

TPBM eats pizza for breakfast.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM thinks poop is funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM Finds teenagers annoying as hell.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

false

The person below me reads Stephen King books


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is afraid of heights


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

true
TPBM has read Hamlet


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, once in high school and again in college.

TPBM has read Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I'd like to read something by Shakespeare but Romeo and Juliet wouldn't be my first choice.

TPBM has ever tried to ignite cottonwool.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows the band Madness


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. I especially liked their last album. 

TPBM has ever played a game of Risk that ended in a gargatuan fight.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

True

TPBM has a deep dark secret they are dying to tell someone..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM judges a restaurant by the state of its toilets.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

False- but I sometimes enjoy reading what's been written there. 

TPBM will answer "true" because they prefer it to the word "false".


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

CumulusCongestus said:


> False- but I sometimes enjoy reading what's been written there.


^ So do I!

False.

TPBM loves watching their neighbours.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

True

The poster below is able to solve this problem: 

Find all values of x.

x^2-10x+25=0


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks Algebra is for nerds.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

False

TPBM thinks math is fun


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

false
TPBM can fire a gun


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False.

TPBM loves bacon.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

true (ish): ONLY turkey bacon

TPBM likes running through sprinklers.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

true but only if its hot out

tpbm has been hunting before


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Haley Westenra is.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has something planned today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, here it is 6.46pm

TPBM hopes Barack Obama wins the next election.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess true, don't follow politics

TPBM has rode an elephant.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False

TPBM had a den as a child.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

false
TPBM is absolutely awesome whether they know it or not...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Loreena Mckennitt is.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM is very good at the Settlers of Catan.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, don't know what that is. 

TPBM would like to cuddle with Shelbster18's avatar pic .


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False,i'm allergic to cats

TPBM wants an autograph from Chuck Norris.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True. 

TPBM has been abducted by aliens before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, how did you guess

TPBM has eaten bread today.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True, I eat bread almost everyday.

TPBM wishes time could fast forward one year later.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has either the air or heater on atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM Is wondering what's going on with Ventura (MODERATOR)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, don't care

TPBM wants to eat a cake right now


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I'm going to have breakfast. And I don't think cake would make for a good breakfast.

TPBM is also going to have breakfast (in other words: is living in the same time zone).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks the Beatles still rock.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, was never a fan of them

TBPM is wearing old clothing.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True

TPBM is a big fan of caramel ice-cream.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

True

TPBM prefers photographs to paintings.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has watched and fully understood the movie 'Inception'.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False,no idea what movie that is.

TPBM fights a lot with his brother/sister.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I have a half brother and sister that I didn't grow up with except for the first 6 years of my life with my brother. Guess I'm lucky lol.

TPBM has a half sibling(technically).


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

False

TPBM loves Halloween.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True, kind of. 

TPBM's favorite season is fall.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True! Also winter.

TPBM loves winter?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

True - you can't beat a good blizzard.

TPBM has thought of going, or has already been skydiving.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

False.

TPBM loves to cook.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

true

the person below me has to much free time


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Unfortunately false  I have too little free time!

TPBM likes rice cakes with honey.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, never tried it but it sounds great. 

TPBM loves honey.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False!

TPBM is a friend of mine.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Faalse :c

TPBM has dry skin on hands.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, only in the winter.

TPBM likes apples, but not when they're green.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True!

TPBM is actually justin bieber's cousin,well,i'm his brother.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:sus

False.

TPBM thinks a delicious meal consist of hamburger, fries, and a milkshake.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM thinks mice are adorable creatures.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - Only when their dead and half a mile away from me 

TPBM Thinks the sun and the moon should totally switch roles


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True.

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

True. 

TPBM hates eating fish.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True,(except Salmon) though I'm almost a vegetarian so it's hard for me to eat any kind of meat lately.

TPBM gets creeped out when boiling crabs lol.


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

False

TPBM is afraid of the dark.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False! It's NOT true! You're lying!

:um

The person below me loves to eat at Five Guys.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, I've never been :blush . But I'm slowly turning into a vegetarian so I haven't been motivated to go.

TPBM likes veggie burgers.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmm... True if they're from Red Bamboo. Yum.

TPBM has a very nice smile.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did you know ?

TPBM is having problems with their laptop.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False

TPBM steals toilet paper.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has shaved this week.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False. I probably should though. 

TPBM ran a marathon before.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, false. I'd probably be exhausted after 100 metres. 

TPBM owns a cheese slicer.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True. A future chef needs her cheese slicer/graters! ;D 

TPBM has never smoked before.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True!

TPBM likes instant noodles....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM likes tea


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

True. 

TPBM - Is a Warewolf?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, how did you know! 

TPBM is a vampire?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True, I love drinking blood.

TPBM is a witch.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I might be a wizard though. I'm not sure.

TPBM always melts upon hearing piano music.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to live in another dimension in time.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Aye!Very true!

TPBM lives in a garbage can.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

???? definitely not.

tpbm wants to take a trip to saturn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No too expensive and I don't have the time

TPMBMEHEK or whatever the hell it is thinks Christmas is the best time of year!!!


----------



## andy1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

FALSE Summer Time is )

TPBM used to play windsurf


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, dunno what that is. 

TPBM has read 50 Shades of Grey :lol.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM knows the difference between cyan and turquoise.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah, true, I am an artist. 

TPBM has seen the movie _labyrinth_.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False

has seen the film _Pan's Labyrinth_


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True! Though it's known as 'El laberinto del fauno' here. I think that sounds much more epic. 

TPBM has ever plucked their eyebrows.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM loves the color red.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes true.

TPBM loves the color blue.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

true, i love all colors, just certain shades of them.

TPBM is colorblind.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

False, though I am near sighted a bit 

TPBM is sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has a kind heart


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

True!!! And we both say true for my last one!!!!

Tpbm is a drug userrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True, I use prescription drugs.

TPBM is feeling cold right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I'm hot blooded

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True

TPBM is a fan of The Hunger Games. ♥


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

False

TPBM is a hippie.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

False

TPBM use to collect rocks.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to write on desks at school


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has spray painted walls before


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has worn leather this week.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM experienced their favorite weather this week.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is a fan of Mrs Brown's Boys.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False only cause I haven't seen it

TPBM likes to watch the weather rolling in


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

well if it's rainclouds then yes 

TPBM has owned a trampoline.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

False!!!! I wish i did, but all the neighbors and stuff had um!!!!

TPBM pooed their pants as a child and will tell us every embarassing detail!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True, at my grandma's house, then she beat the 'crap' out of me :cry

TPBM is currently in a serious relationship with Alessandra Mussolini


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I don't know her. Is she family of?

TPBM hates the odour of deodorant.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM watches his/her favorite movies over and over.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False, I get bored after a while.

TPBM only eats Italian Food


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

That's actually almost True I've had Pizza 2 days in a row 

TPBM wishes they were a judge on American Idol


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, the world would be a better place.

TPBM wishes they were on American(or insert country name here) Idol.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wish's to live in peace and harmony


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False. I find chaos entertaining.

TPBM likes fluffy socks.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

True.....   

TPBM likes fluffy sweaters


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True

TPBM is obsessed with books.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is looking forward to winter


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

False, winter makes me depressed from the lack of life and sun!

TPBM enjoys reading poetry.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. I like Writing poetry.

TPBM is a large paycheck, but could still use a bit more money.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has an old piece of furniture in their bedroom.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. All modern IKEA-stuff.

TPBM is Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Miranda Hart is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True

TPBM is a ninja in disguise


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Brendan O'carroll is


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False 

TPBM is too sexy for his shirt.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

true

the person below me wees in bushes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False

TPBM Bees in the Trap


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM has a really long middle name. (you don't need to post it though) (I'll take your word on it.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, false, my middle name has 3 letters only, haha. 

The person below me likes pumpkin ravioli.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never had it, but it sounds delicious.

TPBM likes to read historical novels for escapist reasons.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False. I'm more of a speculative fiction kinda dude.

TPBM has been to Chuck E Cheeses as an adult and realized what a crap place it is.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

False, never been period.

TPBM has a laptop.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has never smoked


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False

TPBM had a crush on their teacher.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM has visited three or more different continents.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False

TBPM has an italian accent


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False  .

TPBM has a Carribean accent?


----------



## brainstew (Sep 25, 2012)

False
TPBM likes to watch midgets wrestling in a pudding pool


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False
TPBM likes to eat frog legs.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

falsticles mah braddah, falsticles!!!!

TPBM loves to scratch his balls when watching tv!!!!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True. And proud of it 

TPBM has visited websites that they don't want people to know about.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. This one, to be precise.

TPBM has trypophobia.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is on medication.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has managed to come off their medication only to go back on it again.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False but it's probable for the future. 

TPBM is not on medication.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True!

TPBM is planning on going to see Looper this weekend.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM doesn't know what Looper is.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM cannot wistle.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True 

TPBM knows that Looper is the new film featuring Joseph Gordon Levitt as a hitman assigned to kill his future self (played by Bruce Willis).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - well know I do after you gave the whole story line away!!!

TPBM is Nigerian


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

True!

TPBM is Korean!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers broccoli to cauliflower.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False neither.

TPBM has been tired all week.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - oh dear I'm so tired and so Lonesome.........

TPBM has always wondered what it would be like to get eaten by a SHARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes! I do live in Miami. 
TPBM likes to watch bunnies eat peanut butter


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never thought about it before but now that you mention it... TRUE.

TPBM trembles at the prospect of a bacon shortage next year.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes! Oh no!!

TPBM has lived in the same town/city their entire life.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM has moved more than twice in the last five years.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM knows which place has the flag of the one in my avatar.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Trualse??? 

TPBM hates musicals


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

False. I LOVE musicals.

TPBM wants to stuff their pillow with cotton candy.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

False, I would think that would become a sticky situation ...

TPBM has played Solitaire lately


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - addicted 

TPBM thinks Madonna is too old to keep doing what she's doing (just give it up Madge!)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True, go home you oldie!!

TPBM thinks he/she's ehough to sing any song from Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't sing

TPBM thinks the world is a scary place


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe, sometimes. So its true-ish.

Everytime TPBM wakes up, he/she checks up the phone, first.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. 

TPBM drinks too much alcohol but won't admit that in this thread.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False. Pfft I should be drinking more... 

TPBM has taken shrooms before.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False 

TPBM can sing in finnish.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False

TPBM has a social circle in real life


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, 2 people do not make a circle but I guess it is one if I'm in the middle of it.

TPBM has studied abroad before.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

False, but maybe in the future.

TPBM is craving something to eat.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False, I just ate breakfast.

TPBM has never tried Eggnog.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False. I drink it every fall starting after Thanksgiving.

TPBM has gone swimming in the Puget Sound.

Edit: I probably just should of said Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The what??

TPBM has ever read a book consisting of more than 1000 pages.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. War and Peace by Tolstoy.

TPBM has never been the best in class.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very true

TPBM writes songs.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True, since my childhood.

TPBM loves Snooki, no matter what others say.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hell no. Omg no, Ew. Freak of nature. Ew.

TPBM already knows what they want for Christmas.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. Here we don't give presents for Christmas, we have our own little feast day on December 5th. But also for that holiday I don't know what I'm going to ask for yet.

TPBM has ever visited Vienna.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False. I have only been to North America and Central America. Never to Europe.
TPBM has been to The District of Columbia.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeppers

TPBM has been to Turkey.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

Next person celebrates Halloween.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

tpbm knows who the Druids were


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM eats healthy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sometimes, but basically no

TPBM wishes they knew who the Druids were


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False, I know who they were 

TPBM got up after 10 am today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM stays up late every night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes the simple things in life


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True 

TPBM once lived by a creepy neighbor.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like it if I was there neighbour


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sure, you seem cool

TPBM is sneaky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is sincere


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, it depends on the person Im with????? 

TPBM feels ugly all the time


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I think I'm quite average-looking. Though there are times I do feel ugly, but they are scarce.

TPBM always uses anacoluthons.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False.

TPBM has been to Disneyland in childhood but shortness was a big problem of him/her and TPBM turned back home only with a picture with Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, false as to the picture of Mickey Mouse. But I have been to Dinseyland Paris as a child with my family and indeed shortness was a problem and we had to skip the Big Thunder Mountain.  We walked around Mickey Mouse in a large circle though. 

TPBM is scared of the endlessness of the universe.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False, I love the endlessness of the universe!! there's so much to do and see!

TPBM has been told off by an old lady when sitting on a bus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM has been caught without an umbrella today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true since I don't need one yet 

TPBM can cook up a feast.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure can

TPBM likes to fly kites in the wind


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

For sure.

Tpbm eats mcdonalds twice a week about


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, maybe twice a year and that's still too much. 

TPBM currently has sand in their shoes.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False

tpbm thinks way too much bout stuff


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM analyses things and then analyses the analysis.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

Tpbm should get off the internet


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True, I need to go to work soon.

TPBM is unemployed.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, I guess, though I'm still in college so I'm not looking for any job. 

TPBM likes to pay with small change to irritate the cashier.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

False
Tpbm is in love with someone


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I haven't been in love with anyone for a year now. Maybe it is because I hardly talk to anyone so I don't have the chance to fall in love with anyone.

TPBM hates this smiley: :boogie


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False

TPBM loves said smiley.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is nostalgic for times past.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True

TPBM wishes they could relive a certain time in their life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

T/F - you got at least six hours sleep this morning.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM is rocking out to music atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would love to have an exit strategy


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... true, I guess?

TPBM trusts their government.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

false

tpbm cant fall asleep


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to fall asleep into eternity.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

False. Thats a nightmare right there

TPBM likes minties


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

What's that?

TPBM has photobombed someone before.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea what that means, but I guess false.

TPBM thinks the Beatles are still the best band in history.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

(means ruining a picture being taken for the most part)

No as I will never know what is so great about them.

TPBM can operate a vehicle other than a car.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, no, I've never photobombed in that case. And true when you count a bicycle as a vehicle. For the rest I can't even operate a car.

TPBM should be in bed right now.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has a song stuck in their head.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes exactly! One Way Ticket by Boney M 

TPBM likes to draw nude pictures.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would like to paint.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True, especially nude ones.

TPBM likes nature besides metropols.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nature the more the better, cities suck !

TPBM wishes their was 1 billion people on this planet instead of 7.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

For sure no, I even wish it was below 1 million.

TPBM wants to travel between galaxies.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

been there, done that - but I'd like to do it again sometime (True)

TPBM has been in a fight and WON!!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

True... on a computer

TPBM has been in detention


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has ever been on the run with a bottle of whiskey in one of their hands and a stone in the other.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

How do you know that???

TPBM uses the word '****' more instead of 'gay'.


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

o.o psychic lol

TPBM prefers coke instead of pepsi.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Hell yeah. o/

TPBM is open minded.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

True.

TPBM watches The Golden Girls.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a fetish for Fig Newtons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM secretly thinks they were meant for greater things.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

kinda true

TPBM always looks forward to something on TV Wed. nights.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True Rookie Blue

TPBM would like to visit Moscow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM painted the walls of their bedroom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False they do need painting though the people who where here before wrecked them.

TPBM has a bed and chair stealing cat.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha yes.. And also table and nap stealing

TPBM used to be a cartoon addict


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has never drunk a drop of alcohol in their life.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a weird secret.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is afraid of heights


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:afr YES!!!! I can't even stand on a chair OMG don't even get me started!!!

TPBM is sleepy Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False.

TPBM is wearing pajamas.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

false
TPBM has black curtains in thier bedroom


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I have cute light-blue curtains with sailing boats on them that were made by my grandmother. 

TPBM should currently be elsewhere.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True-ish. All I know is I shouldnt be here at least.

TPBM thinks American Dad is funny.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they were another life form.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has a strange fascination for dissassembling and reassembling pens.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False

TPBM has been to Iceland.










^^ Probably looks like this in Iceland...


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

False

TPBM makes their bed every morning!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM does not make their bed every morning


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM has actually completed the impossible quiz game.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Its name is impossible quiz game? Never heard.

TPBM will be jivin' in 2 hrs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM does not dance


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False.

TPBM knows that Super Junior music band has/have(?) 10 members.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

False, Never heard of them. 

Tubm, has a dog?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False :cry

TPBM Thinks ABBA should do a reunion


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so old now, so its not neccessary.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks God exists


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ lol

True

TPBM 'Likes' this picture of a tree:


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

false
TPBM loves people


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

False, in general

TPBM always stays up after midnight


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

True

TPBM is a painter


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false considering I've never owned one

TPBM loves peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Close ... it's peanut butter and honey sandwiches.

TPBM remembers channel surfing without the long pauses between channels.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wants to scream


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False

TPBM wants to sing in an opérette.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks they are to cool for school.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

We? For sure.

TPBM is thinking of a new hairstyle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM lives in a cosmopolitan city


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

False

TPBM stands up to pee?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

Tpbm sits down to pee ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes, I'm a girl

TPBM has an unhealthy habit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I'm perfect haha

Tpbm understands the Irony in what I just said


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, i do.

I wonder how TPBM looks like.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

-

TPBM has a fascination for bats.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is mad about cats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like cats I have 2, but not mad about them.

TPBM understands this distinction .


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes i do again.

TPBM has noticed that I sometimes mix the threads.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No can't say I have

Tpbm knows I'm always right.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false, no one is 'always right' 

TPBM is excited about something this week.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True for once!

TPBM is attending an important event this weekend.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, thank God.

TPBM is mad about Scandinavian crime series.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure.
Also why did you delete your picture, it was the diamond of the thread.

TPBM thinks the last thing I said was weird.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm, I'm not really sure what to think of it, to be honest. :sus Anyway, I deleted it because I was suddenly overtaken by a wave of fierce paranoia. Couldn't help it.

TPBM has seen at least two of the modern world wonders. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New7Wonders_of_the_World)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. Only been to Rome. But I have 4 in other winners list.

TPBM cannot think straight at the moment.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM Likes to travel and to absorb new cultures.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True. One of my biggest hobbies.

TPBM can play at least 2 instruments.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

Can you sing your National Anthem ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Of course, I sing it all the time.

Can you sing _your_ country's national anthem?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True.

Has had the flu within the last month.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

False

TPBM has a brother


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves there Mummy


----------



## deconblues (Oct 8, 2012)

True. TPBM plays an instrument.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can sometimes whistle dixie

TPBM knows what that is.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False, I have no clue

TPBM is a sleeper agent for the KGB waiting to strike against there home country.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, but please don't tell the Dutch government.

TPBM is a bohemian.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False, but maybe in a previous life...

TPBM is a moravian.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False

TPBM loves bear hugs.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

True :yes

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True!!! my pet name is the 'wise owl' too...

TPBM always stresses out when they're going out to dinner because they're not sure if they'll make it in time for the early bird special :afr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM loves sleeping..


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Who doesn't? 

TPBM is sleeping at the moment and writing in a dream or a nightmare (who knows)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False haha

TPBM is in the central time zone


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

false 

tpbm likes to cook.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes so half true

TPBM lives by themselves


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False 

TPBM is wearing a "robe de chambre" atm.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM frequently wears sunglasses.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Used to...so i guess half true since I do it sometimes.

TPBM likes the color blue


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not one of those who wears them even in indoors but yes.

TPBM suprisingly wears something.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

false, i am naked right now









TPBM wants to skydive


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False. I'm afraid I'll get sick and throw up in my face because of gravity...

TPBM attends Zumba classes on Monday afternoons.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^I knew one would say that.

Hell yeah, what were you thinking?
TPBM is about to sleep.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False.

TPBM enjoys reading.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

TPBM likes vacations.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True, a flood of childhood memories come back to me, endless road trips through western Europe...

TPBM has two left feet


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

true when i dance 

TPBM smokes.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

False. Not old enough.

TPBM did something for this past Halloween.


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

False. Sat at home.

TPBM already has a Christmas present purchased.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM leaves their christmas decorations up till summer.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True :blush, a few years ago we just didn't take them down, they were up all year!

TPBM likes Thai food


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM loves Dr Pepper


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False - it's nasty!

TPBM likes Dr. Beat


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry Bras but what's that?

TPBM loves Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb by Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

False - haven't heard of any of them

TPBM remembers the first cd...or record they bought


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Actually true.

But I have a knack for winning. A carny guy showed me the trick. 

TPBM lets cats sleep on his or her face.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have a cat atm but I might.... if I were too tired to move them.

TPBM is a master of something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, master of Idolology.

TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

For sure.

TPBM doesnt know what I mean.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, I can read your mind baby.

TPBM thinks I'm sweet


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True.

TPBM is going to a party this weekend.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

TPBM hates bugs


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM takes naps


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM has cats.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True-ish. I have only one.

TPBM has something to say to TPBH.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. TPBM, I want you to know, sincerely, that you've always been my greatest idol.

TPBM feels honoured.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Spends a lot of their time playing video games.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

False. I used to though.

TPBM likes Eminem.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> False
> 
> TPBM Spends a lot of their time playing video games.


You ungrateful individual! I'll make sure to find another idol soon.
Anyway, false.
Edit: false.

TPBM thinks Nirvana is actually inaudible hubbub.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> You ungrateful individual! I'll make sure to find another idol soon.
> Anyway, false.
> Edit: false.
> 
> TPBM thinks Nirvana is actually inaudible hubbub.


Sorry :lol I only read the bottom line of your post.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False. Nirvana is is my favorite band.

TPBM likes to eat cheese.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr Mug the 2nd said:


> Sorry :lol I only read the bottom line of your post.


Too late. Why would I want to have an idol who doesn't even take the time to entirely read my posts? :bah


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE IT!

TPBM likes reality tv


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

True. I find it one of the finer genres of modern television.

TPBM knows two languages.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

True, English and Russian.

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes rock music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like some rock

TPBM Likes to be humbled by nature


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True but not that much.

TPBM thinks Nirvana is overrated.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

meh... no feeling one way or another

TPBM is using someone else's computer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope

TPBM likes driving


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't drive, but I know I don't like it.

TPBM Likes being outside.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True.

TPBM loves being outside alone.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

False

TPBM Has a smart phone


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

True!

TPBM watches the news frequently.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not completely true, not false either.

TPBM loves the smell of petrol.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves the smell of lavender


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has a ritual of what to last do online before they get off each night.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False, I dont usually have rituals.

TPBM has watched the Wall.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I have listened to the album though, but it's probably my least favourite Pink Floyd album.

TPBM has many things that they should get rid of but can't because of a strong emotional attachment.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True 

TPBM owns a pair of shoes more than 5 years old.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, are you psychic ?

TPBM has smelly feet ?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM likes to kiss armpits.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

tpbm Has a big nose


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Sort of.

TPBM Is afraid of cats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I have 2

TPBM is afraid of dogs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM has faced their phobia many times.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I guess. I have arachnophobia but when I see a spider I always ask someone in my family to remove it so I don't have to face it. :b I'm such a wimp, I know.

TPBM can read Greek letters.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False it's all Greek to me

TPBM is afraid of the dark


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. 

TPBM is afraid of brightness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I just don't like it

TPBM agrees with me


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I'm generally a pretty agreeable guy so, TRUE.

TPBM never seen snow in person.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is staying up all night.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False, I can go outside my window and see snow on the mountains, and it sometimes snows in Washington in the winter too.

TPBM has gone swimming in the ocean.

Edit:I need sleep so I'm not going to stay up all night


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False 

TPBM would like to sleep and not wake up


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

True/False; I've felt that way before... but haven't felt that way in a long time, thankfully.

TPBM enjoys literature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM would like to visit Australia


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

True. Austrailia looks like a cool country to go to. I would love to go to Sydney, the Great Barrior Reef, Tasmania, Melbourne the outback, and then to Perth. So basically I would like to go everywhere there.

TPBM would like to go to Washington.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, it has plenty of great scenery

TPBM would like to fly to the moon ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is B-O-R-E-D!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz huh? wha? yeah true...

TPBM loves eating at Nandos


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe I would if I'd ever have heard of 'Nandos'.

TPBM isn't wearing socks at the moment.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

False, I always wear socks 

TPBM has walked barefoot on snow before.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

True. Once to get the newspaper. Never again.

TPBM has performed in front of a large crowd. (i.e. school assembly, or another event)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is depressed ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

True

TPBM is happy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is a dreamer


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

True

TPBM is off their balls on acid right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

Tpbm does not do drugs


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

True, not even caffeine

TPBM has been cave spelunking before


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is agoraphobic


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Truish

TPBM is an insomniac too?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM Smokes weed


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

True

TPBM Loves hamburgers


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

False-ish. I can live life without them.

TPBM has been to 3 (or more) different countries.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM has never been on a plane before


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

False

TPBM has never been outside of their home country.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True if you don't count the Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico.

TPBM wants to travel outside of their home country one day.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True!

TPBM is listening to it rain atm.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, actually the sun shines at the moment. I should change the 'about me' section.

TPBM has never seen an Alfred Hitchcock film.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM doesn't know who Mark Knopfler is


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

False !  Huge fan of MK and Dire Straits, the best fingerpicking guitarrist ever

TPBM have never drink Caipirinha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I had to google it

TPBM loves Tiramisu cheesecake


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

False, way too sweet for me

TPBM has been in a car accident


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True but it wasn't serious

TPBM would like to have two homes in two different countries


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM would like date a particular celebrity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has Bi-Polar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has migraines


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

True

TPBM likes sports


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rugby and cricket

TPBM likes to run


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I prefer to sit. Or lie in my bed, ideally.

TPBM doesn't know what to do with their cash money.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they had more money


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM would like to buy more furniture if they had the money.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM needs a new car


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A car in general. It will be my first.

TPBM has never eaten Creme Caramel.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, thank heaven. My life would have been totally empty without Crême Caramel. 

TPBM suffers perceptibly under the economic crisis.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Not really, I wasn't a big spender anyways, but more cash is always welcome.

TPBM makes (silly) wishes whenever they see a falling star.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False, I have never seen a shooting star because its always cloudy where I live.

TPBM likes cats.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. I adore cats. As Leonardo da Vinci said, the smallest feline is a masterpiece.

TPBM misses the 90s.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True. Childhood and lost loved ones...

TPBM has a fetish they don't want anyone to know about.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmm...false I think

TPBM hates One Direction.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I don't hate a boy band that I have zero interest in them.

Tpbm is not a hater


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True

TPBM is a lover not a fighter


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhh,Im both.

The person below me is a relative of Adrian Monk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is related to Margaret Thatcher


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no...?

TPBM is already listening to holiday music.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

TPBM is lusting after someone


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

perhaps.......

The person below me thinks I'm too friendly.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

False, you can never be too friendly, unless...

The person below me likes Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM likes to talk to their pets.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True, poofy is my best friend. 

TPBM is afraid of becoming an 80 year old virgin.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

False. The situation can always be worse. 

The person below me likes country music.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

God no... false

tpbm singing sounds like a dying cow.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

false i actually sing pretty well

tpbm has been in a accident


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - was hit by a drunk driver while stationary at traffic light, sent him to the PO-LICE!!!

TPBM has no interest in all this talk on SAS about Mods and banning and new rules and admin and boring admin stuff...


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True!

TPBM wants to study abroad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is enjoying the cricket in Australia


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. I rarely watch sport and when I do I watch American football or soccer.

tpbm has read a book from the A Song of Ice and Fire series.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False, but it's on my to do list. 

TPBM watches Game of Thrones


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM knows who Michael Palin is


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM really needs a new shelf to put all of their stuff on.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is self sufficient


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> false
> 
> TPBM really needs a new shelf to put all of their stuff on.


 How can anybody in the civilised world not know who Michael Palin is? I sincerely implore you to inform yourself about the man and his works rightaway.
Anyway, true.
Edit: false. I'm not self-sufficient. Not in the least.

TPBM cannot handle Scotch tape.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes Annabelle Wallis


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

False. Don't even know who that is.

TPBM IS BORED OUT OF THEIR MIND!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

True

TPBM Drinks Soda right now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not this very moment, but I do drink soda, yes.

TPBM usually gets Dr. Pepper as their "choice of soda".


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

vomits, Dr Pepper never

TPBM doesn't drink Dr Pepper either


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

False. I love me some Dr. Pepper

TPBM Burps from drinking soda.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometimes.

TPBM has a quote in their signature


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

True

TPBM Eats bread.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure.

TPBM knows exactly what RAM is for


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

True. You use it to smash doors.

TPBM Has a feathers.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

False.

The person below me believes in Santa Claus.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

True!

TPBM has been to Santa's workshop before.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes and it was smelly. Smell of cheap plastic.

TPBM disagrees with me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is interested in forming a relationship with a cat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very, very true.

TPBM is wearing socks that are a color other than white.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

False, I am wearing no socks.

TPBM is watching TV right now.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

False, I'm on SAS

TPBM is not wearing pants


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
I'm wearing shorts,ahahhahahaha.

TPBM is actually an enemy of antartica.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

False lol

TPBM isn't wearing a shirt.

edit:falso


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True,Im a sleevles,shirt.

TPBM throws bricks at people he/she does not find likable.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No way!!

TPBM is close with their siblings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Couldn't be further from the truth, so that would be a false

TPBM also does not get on with their siblings.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm they're ok, so I guess that's false.

TPBM saw snow on Christmas Day 2012.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. Sunny it was.

TPBM has a large collection of Lego's.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

False, but I wish it were true.

TPBM is wearing pyjamas.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

False. I don't have pyjamas.

TPBM is looking forward to 2013.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

True! Lots of new things happening ... 

TPBM would give anything to travel the world with a loved one.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Possibly.

TPBM has loads of money.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

For my age I guess true

the person below me has danced Gangnam Style


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No not yet anyway

TPBM thinks still waters runs deep


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

True.

TPBM is afraid of bugs.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mostly true :afr

TPBM is a virgin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is looking for love ?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking and finding 

TPBM is great at maths!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm great at everything

TPBM is smug


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

False, I am not very smug at all. 

TPBM smokes


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

false never did and never will

TPBM likes anime


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, yes I do

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Not really. I'm at my best between 6 and 12 pm. 

TPBM has an impressive collection of French movies.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a large music collection.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

True. It's gotten so big it's a genuine surprise when I put it on shuffle, I don't know half the stuff in it anymore.

TPBM has broken a bone


----------



## 106803 (Dec 8, 2012)

False.

TPBM has been to a museum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been to many Museums 

TPBM Goes to the cinema alone.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

false but i wouldnt mind if i did

TPBM is hungry for popeyes!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, whatever they are.

TPBM would like to be a Druid ?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sure, seems cool

TPBM has a dog


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not even close.

TPBM Hates the heat of summer!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Comparing to the coldness of winter, yes I'd choose coldness.

TPBM likes gospel.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really.

TPBM is on an even keel at the moment .


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

Next person loved where they spent their holidays this year.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True! S.O.France I miss you so ;_;

Is going to miss 2012


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

A bit

TPBM is NOT from Europe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers the :yay smiley to the :boogie smiley, but things the :no smiley is best of all.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:yes I like :yay but :no my favourite is  - it's provocative, slightly suggestive or sarcastic yet completely innocent - completely ambiguous, you could say it has no meaning 

TPBM's favourite instrument is the accordion.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

False, favorite instrument is the violin. 

TPBM has played Visual Novels or Dating Sims.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Long time ago, some browser game 

TPBM has a crush on Johnny Depp


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, he's not my type.

TPBM loves the letter 'ö'.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - and I like the word "umlaut".

TPBM still believes the world is flat.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn right I do!

TPBM has been drunk the past month


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

False.
TPBM is bored right now.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

False... How can participating in the "Just for Fun" section of SAS ever get boring 
TPBM is making New Years Resolutions for 2013.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh,maybe?

TPBM killed the radio star.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, I was that video!

TPBM is feeling rather hungry right now


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

False
TPBM has travelled to a foreign country.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes

tpbm has been to an island


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. I can think of eleven islands, if you count Britain.

TPBM can count to ten in Danish.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

false. i can barely recite it the normal way.

tpbm knows a second language.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

True.

TPBM wants to be in a relationship.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False, not necessary.

32 GB capacity is enough for you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False.........

TPBM Is a fan of westerns.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True. Especially ones starring Clint Eastwood.

TPBM thinks the best western movie was 'The Good the Bad and the Ugly'.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

False... the best western movie ever made was Unforgiven.

TPBM will spend at least 30 secs to 1 minute trying to come up with a True/False statement for the person below them.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true! lol

TPBM has a messy room atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is intoxicated.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

False

TPBM is a weeaboo like me


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nah, I'm interested in all of it but wouldn't go as far as caling me a "weeaboo" 

TPBM is supposed to be doing something else than chilling on the forums!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True - trying to plan _another_ essay and getting ready to head to that library for some books, but SAS keeps disturbing me every 5 minutes.

TPBM woke up in a bad mood today!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

False: felt quite chirpy. 

TPBM owns a mountain lion!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

False unfortunately, that would be sweet.

TPBM doesn't like McDonald's?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

false, I love it! it's my guilty pleasure from time to time :3

TPBM has laughed so hard once they had to cry


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

true!

tpbm had a crazy dream last night


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

False.I had one 2 days ago.

TPBM likes cats.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

True, i like all pets, but i like dogs better. 

TPBM is having a jolly good day!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well yes, I do! 

TPBM prefers tea over coffee


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Edit  : True - whilst coffee smells nicer, I don't like the taste

TPBM thinks that :dial


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course, but today who cares about it really, and why SAS has an icon for that? Maybe it has another meaning I don't know. 

TBBM knows what that 'B' is.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False. (babe?? ^_^)

TPBM has a secret crush!


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

False. I'm crush free. 

TPBM likes to play Tetris.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Occasionally true 

The Person Below Me reads their horoscope daily.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me tried autofelatio.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

TPBM LOL'd at this video:


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


> False,whats that?


Google it before anwsering 'false'.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kind of true! (giggled internally but was a little creeped out! lol)

The person below me is currently saving up their money for something special ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but its a secret  

the person below me wants a mcdonalds right now!!


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

True of course!

TPBM loves Marmite


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False  

TPBM wishes they were magic


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TRUE!! 

The person below me wears a wristwatch.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM likes the Dalai Lama .


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

False he's a nutjob.

TPBM is a lonely virgin


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh true thats a mean question lol  

TPBM wants to give me 10% of their money if they win the lottery since I could bring them luck


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

False I'll give my money to China like a true American

TPBM is blunt and to the point


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False. Blunt reminded me of James Blunt so I would answer all kinds of questions 'false'. 

Grease is the word.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Beauty school drop-out, go back to high-school...

Thinks Jesus should make a flamboyant entrance back to earth, maybe something like this:


----------



## JSingh89 (Apr 24, 2012)

False. Bird is the word!

Call of Duty.......Overrated?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes

Are you political ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not at all

TPBM had posters on their wall.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, nature ones.

Are you allergic to nuts ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

False

TPBM was diagnosed with something last year.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

How large are your breasts ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to dissapoint but a male is answering!!! lol  
Im slim and male so no breasts  lol

+ that wasnt a True or False question!!!! lol XD 

TPBM would love to go back in time to relive his/her childhood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

TPBM wants to experience the middle ages ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True (If I was a rich person) 

I love castles and old style wars with bow and arrows and stuff  w8 thats what middle ages is right? lol :/ 

TBPM has thought about becoming the president of america


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The middle ages is bow and arrows lol.

Not on your Nelly !

Can you smell the sea ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only when im drowning  

TPBM cried in the last 2 months


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True!

The person below me is thinking of getting a haircut.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, I need one pretty badly. :? 

TPBM has never seen a horror movie in their life.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True, I've never seen a REAL horror movie yet. All those so-called movies are for kiddies.

TPBM has never seen liquid magnesium before.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. My sister is a doctor, and she uses the old blood pressure testing instrument that uses magnesium (one time it broke and spilled). 

TPBM speaks French.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False (except bonjour j'mapple MonkeyBoy) lol ^_^ 

TPBM has stole from a shop before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never, I'm as pure as the driven snow.

Has never been to Australia.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

True! I would love to though.
TPBM has read all the Harry Potter books


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That would be false, bit to old for Potter.

The person below me understands what I mean ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I can say that I do :stu

T/F - you got a full night's sleep last night.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False >_< 

The person below me likes raisins


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

True

The person below me licks sideburns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only short ones.
TPBM likes Welsh Rarebit .


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False (never had it, but the pictures on google look delicious )

The person below me drinks mainly water.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True. Nothing beats cold water after good exercising.

TPBM is a fan of the show Dexter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

TPBM is having way to much fun at the moment.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False

Tpbm had sex twice today.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Buerhle said:


> False
> 
> Tpbm had sex twice today.


False, i haven't had sex twice in the last year.

tpbm has some body odor. you really need to check those pits, yo.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False ^_^
but if you're wondering, I use Old Spice 

The person below me has a piercing.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If you call those earring holes, yeah.

TPBM has a belly dancer body.


----------



## voyageuse (Jan 19, 2013)

false
Tpbm had a nightmare last night


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False.

TPBM is having a good day so far.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False! I was late for uni, too nervous to walk in late, and for no reason I feel like weeping, and I had an argument with my mum who know "wants to sit down and have a chat with me" - we all know how that's going to go :roll

TPBM has eaten in a really horrid restaurant before, and left without paying.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I woke up. Then I had breakfast. Then I read the newspaper. Then I lost three online chess games in a row. Then I spent the rest of my day aimlessly browsing the internet. I guess that's pretty succesful for me.

Edit: I can't believe this. Anyway, false.

TPBM prefers London over Paris, while still prefering Paris over Berlin.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ HAha sorry

Easily true!! London is so fun and there's so much to do, but Paris is a true tourist destination and therefore wins over the bleakness of Berlin - which only has the wall and the gate quite frankly and nothing else. 

TPBM does not see the point of a bagel.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Who cares about a bagel?

TPBM cares.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Nope, still no one caring.

TPBM has had tiramisu recently.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes! Last week, I love Tiramisu so much C:

TPBM likes to 'move it, move it'


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True...with the right music! 

The person below me usually goes to bed before 11pm.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. I wish though.

TPBM is an avid gamer.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM doesn't own a car out of climatological motives.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

false. I wish I could get around on a bike, but that's not the case.

the person below me is vegetarian, like me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Er... false (sorry) 

TPBM reads horoscopes


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian! :yay (I know that wasn't the question but I couldn't resist communicating.)

Anyway, false.

TPBM has won a Nobel Prize.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False (I don't even know how I could do this haha)

The person below me wants to win a Nobel Prize.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't everyone, 'sigh'.

Would you risk your own life to save your pets life ?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

My turtles life? no way!

TPBM would like to be a teacher


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM Is happy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol true ofcourseee!!!!!!!  ^_^ 

TPBL as thought of joining the army


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(TPBL? The person, be low)

Well no, I'm not into armed wars. Lets fight with our minds.

TPBM is cuter than almost all those people in 'Post the cutest girl/guy' thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ahh yeah spelt TPBM wrong  lol XD stop catching me outttt!!!  

FALSE lol (I wish tho) XD 

TPBM would like to order takeaway pizza, just cheese flavour!!! and share it with meee <3


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True, i love that kind of pizza.

TPBM can't get a song out of their head.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL well.... I didnt have a song in my head until I read your post and automatically thought of
"I just cant get u outta my head for the world isnt all I think about" something like that anyway >.> thx... lol XD  

TPBM wishes they were related to the british queen


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

false

TPBM loves football (american)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has had a bowl of cereal today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False,

Avnt had breakfast for over a year lol ^_^ 

TPBM is now thinking about having mcdonalds. And if reading this makes u think about a double cheeseburger or mcchicken nuggets then that counts as thinking about mcdonalds!!! :lol =]


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL well.... I didnt have a song in my head until I read your post and automatically thought of
> "I just cant get u outta my head for the world isnt all I think about" something like that anyway >.> thx... lol XD


lol anytime man :teeth

And true now I want Mc Donalds, a nice quarter pounder. Well it appears you got back at me lol.

TPBM has been to the movie theatres recently.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay!! I hoped it worked on someone but even better now I got my revenge on u :lol ^_^ 

False
Not been to cinema since I was around 15 :c

TPBM has dreamed about winning the lottery in the last year :3


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

false
lottery sounds so impossible to me, i dont even dream of it

TPBM loves walking through the rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM loves winter landscapes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TBPM subscribes to a magazine or newspaper.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

False.

The person below me likes their smile.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep I have a superb smile. 

TPBM thinks grid iron is boring ?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. I don't even know what that is 

The person below me is having a hard time to sleep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False it is 6.30pm here down under.

TPBM is thinking of visiting a nudie bar in the near future ?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

so so false

the person below me is addicted to the screen too


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true


TPBM can see the stars at night where they live. (I can't)


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

true

The Saw series is the best horror movie series ever!  (You had BETTER not say false):bat


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... I haven't seen them but I have to admit I don't think they would be particularly my style.
(In fact, I don't think I could watch any horror movie without incuring a lifelong trauma.)

TPBM shares my pusillaminous attitude towards horror movies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True as they suck.

TPBM likes their porridge with honey.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

True 

Is an insomniac like me


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True D:

The person below me has dyed their hair before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but i've always wanted those blond streaks in my hair ever since I was like 12 
(love the spongbob ID card!! :lol) ^_^

TPBM wants an xbox360


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False. XD

The person below me is willing to tell us their favorite food


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

TPBM has always wanted to visit an Asian country


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE!! I love asia and asians!!!!!!!!!!  favourite country is china always wanted to go their :3 

TPBM loves to play online games


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

TRUE!
TPBM loves pandas.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

TPBM loves all kinds of animals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

true

TPBM is into easy listening music.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has taken a picture of a waterfall.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM is not to be trusted.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False false false I am totally trust-worthy~
(but not always reliable :s)

The person below me dislikes tofu.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL I just ate tofu - False! Though I only like it when it's cooked properly and hot, no cold tofu for me :no

TPBM has got a **** weekend ahead of them.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE!!  Im at my grans this weekend with my sis  Will be baking, dancing on the nintendo wii to michael jackson experience and just dance 3!!!!! PARTYYYYY :lol and nuuuuuuuu im not letting any of u see me dance!! XD

TPBM has never given to charity before


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False~ (i would give spare change to those 'santas' ringing their bell outside grocery stores around Christmas) hehe ^_^

The person below me is on the verge of a big change (share? )


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hopefully TRUE!!! 

My first therapy session is on 10th of feb  hopeing to overcome SA after some sessions and stuff, then ill be able to get a job and everything woooo  

TPBM has once wished they were born into a richer family


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

da ***. . . .

err, sure?

the person below me owns a hamster.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope. My cat would kill it.

TPBM owns a car.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False  lol 

TPBM wants a new pet


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really..false.

TPBM likes winter


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM loves the horrible season known as summer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False...not around here ahhh!

TPBM likes meat...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I love meat.

The person below me has a pet dog.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False.

TPBM knows how to drive.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

False

TPBM has already been kissed


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

haha False. :b

The person below me takes morning showers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

afternoon but close enough


TPBM has bathed in a river before.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

true.

The person below me plays an instrument.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes we didn't rely on oil ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False oil is pretty cool ^_^ it seems to make countrys invade each other alot tho :/ *cough america* lol >: ) 

TPBM is american and wants to punch me  lol ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL Half true! ^_^ hehe guess which :b

The person below me is NOT from America.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True!

TPBM's favourite colour is yellow!


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

False. It used to be when I was younger, though. :/

The person below me believes that aliens exist.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

False. I don't believe in that crazy talk.

The person below me sings a song while pooping.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew FALSE lol.

The person below me has never tried irn bru (soda/pop)  [ITS AWSOME!!!]


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

False, I have many years ago.

The person below me wears glasses with a red frame.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False. (i don't wear glasses)

The person below me has a favorite mug/cup.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH!!! my huge simpson mug lol ^_^ fits loads of pop/soda in or tea!!!! 

The person below me is looking forward to something important in the next few weeks


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True, winter break 

TPBM has a long hair.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False and True at the same time lol. I noticed this morning 1 side of my fringe has a longer peice in it than the other but I think the hair dresser did it that way on purpous cus I asked for a fringe :3 lol so yeah 1 peice is longer but I like it  

The person below me got bored while reading my long answer above :lol ^_^


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes hamburgers off the grill.


----------



## Freaking Out Always (Jan 22, 2013)

True! 

TPBM is very creative


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False (not lately anyway :b)

The person below me likes the Simpsons


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

kind of true, though I don't watch it anymore

TPBM likes The Hobbit :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't see it so I cannot answer the question. Usually fantasy isn't really my genre though.

TPBM is frequently harassed by Jehovah's witnesses.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Not really xD

TPBM has dandruff.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False.

The person below me gets dry skin in the winter


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False.

TPBM Is not a fan of hot weather.


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

False. I LOVE it when its hot. 

TPBM favorite color is red.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, but I love to wear red  I like pink.

The person below me doesn't like wearing their favorite color.


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

False I love to wear red. 
TPBM is from the usa.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False, you couldn't be more wrong.

TPBM likes 60s and 70s music.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True! I like the 60s girlgroups hehe ^_^

The person below me likes kpop.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure what Kpop is but I like pop so im gna say TRUE!!! lol  

The person below me smokes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False~ (my grandpa does though)

(Kpop as in Korean pop...music! not soda ^_^)

The person below me took a nap recently.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False 

Tpbm needs a nap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM loves cereal.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

Tpbm eats cereal dry


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont eat cerial at all. XD 

Also @cuppycake I LOVE GANGNAM STYLE ^_^ lol  *does horsey dance* :lol =]

The person below me has done the gangdam style dance while they were alone


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False. Hav not done it at all.

Tpbm likes to dance naked


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly lol. I sing in the shower sometimes which makes me dance too so I guess I still do it  XD *hides* lol ^_^

The person below me Loves that game called Hitman :3


----------



## leighaC93 (Jan 25, 2013)

False 
The person below me loves concerts


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sure I would if I actually had someone to go to one with. -__-

The person below me has less than fifty contacts in their phone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awh lol  true. 

The person below me loves Starbucks! ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM can't think what to ask next ?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

TPBM can handle scary movies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baby I can handle anything. :afr

TPBM is sitting on the can at the moment .


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol, true :hide

Tpbm knows 2 much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I am pretty awesome. :b

TPBM thinks I am great as well.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

true 

TPBM wants to curse about something atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True.

TPBM is planning to avoid a gathering next month ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

false (no gatherings planned at the moment)

The person below me did some laundry today


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False.

The shirt TPBM wears is at least 5 years old.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No only 1 year old.

TPBM is very instrumental ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

false :s

The person below me wears perfume/cologne.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but only when I go out which is only to..... Doctors, food shopping, fish and chip shop and local shop. lol >.< 

The person below me likes mountain dew. (I tried it yesterday for the first time ever, never rly see it in england but my american friends from games always tell me about it so when I saw it in ASDA I bought it ^_^ not as nice as I was thinking but its still pretty awsome ) - ops I get carried away soz :lol lol ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True? I think it's okay, but I haven't had it in a LONG time. (You wear cologne to the doctors? heehee ^_^)

The person below me had a good time this weekend  (maybe at their grandma's house?)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL :lol true XD baked muffinsssssss, I watched sisters make a snowmannnnnn (I was too busy running back to my computer to talk to ppl on SAS and SAUK) So didnt wna go out and help them lol ^_^ 

The person below me loves the snow but hates the cold!!! ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True~
I think snow is fun..before it gets all dirty hehe 

The person below me is waiting for Spring to come~


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol oh yeah I hate dirty snow!!! my sis was rolling a body for the snowman and 1 of my grans dogs frozen poops ended up on it :lol EW!!! 

False me no like spring! im waiting for summer tho!  cant wait for some sunshineeee lol ^_^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Everything was false in your sentences. I love snow because its rare here.

TPBM just remembered something she/he forgot.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL I guess theirs a difference between dirty (muddy snow) and dirty (frozen poo) snow :lol ^_^

Snows rare in England aswell but when it does finally come we hate it cus its too cold lol  

True was thinking of something to remember and thought of my online friend hacking me a few years ago and stealing $800 real value worth of items from me >: ( 

The person below me wants to refund my $800


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(ouch that sucks)  
False. sorry, I'm broke D:

The person below me writes in a diary/journal


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False lol ^_^ my gran bought me a diary at christmas tho but meh I write enough online dont rly need one  + I'd have to keep guarding it 24/7 I already do that enough with my computer. I have to run to the toilet and run back as fast as I can incase anyone comes in lol XD

[Wow why do my answers keep getting longer and longer :lol]

The person below me likes dogs better than cars! ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I like both~ (you mean cats, right?) so false~ 
but cats don't seem to like ME very much >_<

The person below me is looking for a part-time job.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL ops yeah I meant cats ^_^ once their was (oh god here I go with another story :lol cant help myself ) anyway once their was this cat on the street while I was walking my baby and she looked at the cat and and then the cat did this huge squeel / hiss thing and we both jumped out of our skin lol XD So yeah cats scare me  lol ^_^ 

Not looking for a job atm, Scary stuff but after I get over my SA abit ill get 1 ^_^

Oh btw when I say "my baby" I mean my dog :3


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha ^_^

The person below me owns a power stone bracelet.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh I AM a powerstone bracelet :lol meh that sounded better in my head!! lool :rofl 

The person below me wants to cut their nails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, since I haven't been biting them, they need a trim. :yay

TPBM is working and waiting for the end of the day to get here. :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False morning time here in Oz

TPBM likes to pinch chubby cheeks ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh yeah!!! true lol ^_^

The person below me would love a pet chimpanzee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always.

TPBM wants to be important in the eyes of their beholder.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*googles beholder* lol

False
the beholder is a fictional monster in the Dungeons & Dragons fantasy role-playing game. It resembles a floating orb of flesh with a large mouth, single central eye, and lots of smaller eyestalks on top with deadly magical powers.









I dont have 1 of those lol XD

The person below me would like to own their own island and invite loads of ppl with SA to live their!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False, rather just conquer Europe and repopulate it i'm not really into islands.

TPBM can cook


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

True

The person below me is a very powerful necromancer who can raise dead in the dozens. They can also summon a very powerful unbound wraith with the ability to purge the life from the strongest of armies.

*nerdgasm*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True! ...well, enough :b
oh darn oops 

umm..FALSE >_< lol

The person below me wants to learn to dance!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False! :afr

TPBM thinks people who vote for the Tea Party should be locked up for their own benefit. 
(Disclaimer: I don't mean to offend people who vote for the Tea Party. If you happen to vote for the Tea Party and feel offended, please don't.)


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

false, everyone has a right to their own opinion.

the person below me drinks water frequently.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True! ^_^ 

The person below me rides a bicycle a lot.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

False.

The person below me got a haircut within the last week.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

False.
The person below me wants to be my friend (okay I'm being desperate here) :x


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Of course!

TPBM can write with both hands.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False :b 

The person below me writes with colored pens more often than black pens.


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

False. I always go black 

The person below me knows more than one language.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kind of true 
I know conversational japanese :b

The person below me can wake up in the morning without an alarm clock?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I can barely wake up with an alarm clock.

TPBM currently listens to hard rock music.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Partially true.
The person bellow me


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Partially true.
The person bellow me loves painting.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

True!! 

TPBM hates boys his age.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, 'hate' is not the right word. What I hate is generalizing.

TPBM went to Mars by Google Earth 3D.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hell yes! 

TPBM loves this website


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Like? Yes. Love? No.

TPBM has a great speaker setup for their computer.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False D:

The person below me has a food they eat everyday.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.










TPBM has posted a product review on Amazon.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True! 

The person below me wakes up early every morning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only in the summer sometimes LOL.

TPBM thinks life is a hardship to be endured.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm LOL (is that the same as saying "thinks life is like a job that has to be done") 

ahh im so dumb lol XD ill say True anyway ^_^

The person below me thinks dogs are a mans best friend


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

True

The person below me has a secret love for stationary


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False (if stationary means trains)
Dont rly like trains that much but their okay ^_^

The person below me has dreamed of living in a different country


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True.. I think

Tpbm dreams of cool guys.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

True!!
TPBM loves driving.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely TRUE!! 

TPBM likes Fridays.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TRUE! It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday~~ (I just had to )

The person below me has seen the Hobbit movie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I have never seen it or read the book.

TPBM just had a morning that was under 15F/-9.5c.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh false. It was probably +10 C.

TPBM has a Moleskine notebook.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM often has headaches


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Has a large collection of something.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

False

TPBM is in college.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True!

The person below me has read a book in less than a week.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

True


The person below me has been to college.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

False.

TPBM is attracted to women.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes their cake a little to much.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Hmm, 'hate' is not the right word. What I hate is generalizing.
> 
> TPBM went to Mars by Google Earth 3D.


 couldn't u just ignore it?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

tannasg said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM likes their cake a little to much.


False i don't usually like cake (but ice cream cake is nice )

The person below me likes m&ms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

There okay.

TPBM laughs when they pass wind.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hahaha false. I laugh when other people do though 

The person below me likes online quizzes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves changeable weather.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True aslong as its changing from VERY sunny to EXTREMELY sunny lol ^_^ 

The person below me has never ridden a horse.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Love is too much of a strong word, I tolerate it.

edit: oups, Funkymonkey beat me to it.  

False, I have.

TPBM is traveling soon.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True!  well hopefully within a couple months 

The person below me has a candy they're addicted to


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Skor bars! can't get enough of them.

TPBM loves In-N-Out


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

do u mean the hokey pokey song? u put ur left foot in ur left foot out. IN OUT IN OUT an shake it all about dooo the hokey pokey and u turn around thats what its all abouut hooooooooooooooookey pokey pokey. :lol

If u mean that then TRUE!  

The person below me wants to play hoooookey pokey pokey


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

You're so wrong. 

TPBM is a virgin.


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

False! 

TPBM has done an extreme sport (skydiving, bungee jumping, surfing, rock climbing..)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is nervous when they receive personal messages.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True

TPBM is afraid of clowns.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to. Now I dont mind, true & false.

TPBM is big in Japan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baby I'm big everywhere. 

TPBM is determined to see the second coming ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uh, no. Not expecting any sort of 'second coming'

TPBM gets hungry at odd hours.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm usually awake at odd hours, so YES. 

TPBM likes the color purple.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes fresh apples.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Only when they are covered in peanut butter. haha

TPBM speaks more than one language.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True ^_^ 

The person below me wears socks to bed.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True  I wear slippers to bed aswell lol ^_^









The person below me wants some homer simpson slippers


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

HAHAHA ^__^ True! I love the Simpsons 

The person below me needs to return a book to the library


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

AHAHAHHHAahahahaHAH!!!! Funny you should say that I got a stupid library fine (but I didn't pay it :evil) today - i had to drive all the way to uni just to return the darn thing, stupid "overnight loan" :no

TPBM is having an awful week :rain

Please say yes so I don't feel alone ;_;


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ohhh. Well, True. I'm pretty sure I annoyed someone I really like yesterday, and today I missed my counseling appointment and stayed in bed all day..but it's only wednesday! hope to turn this week around! ^_^(and LOL i happen to have a library fine too xD)

The person below me is having a good week


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope, I'm ill and its winter break... 

TPBM was kid in 90s.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

true! woot : )

TPBM plans on having children some day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM has ridden a horse.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Has musical talent.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

false. when I sing things die.

tpbm is sometimes too lazy to capitalize letters when writing in the forum like me.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

true. who needs capitals? (.... as in the letters. not the main cities of a country. those are probably kind of important.)

TPBM should be doing HW right now.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False! Already finished 

TPBM watches Basketball


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False. 

TPBM suffers from insomnia. (I know I do...) :b


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM has used this smiley: :bat


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

hah False, though I will have to find a reason to now.

TPBM has gone camping before.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, many years ago ^_^ the campfire was really pretty, but the floating embers(?) not sure what they're called, but they burned little holes in my jacket D:

The person below me has a few stuffed animals


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True... Well, more than a few. :blush I just can't get myself to disposing of doing them away... 

TPBM is afraid of clowns.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False clows are cool 

The person below me has once had a dream about owning a magic lamp and having 3 wishes


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

false

the person below me chews gum often


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

False.

The person below me likes to watch TV


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

yes, TV can be entertaining.

the person below me's favorite color is blue


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends on the tone.

TPBM has a realistic copy of a famous painting.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Nope, I'm not that much into art.

TPBM would like to go to space and see the Earth from there.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

who wouldn't?

tpbm sees a child on a regular basis.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Has a coffee addiction.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

false, i hardly drink coffee cause it makes me **** like a horse

TPBM had sex during the Super Bowl blackout.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

ahaha False

The person below me has something important coming up?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True.

TPBM is eating noodle soup for lunch.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is listening to something on youtube


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM their life is stuck in a rut.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True

TPBM is looking forward for something.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

True

The person below me has been in love before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol I fall in love with ppl online very easy  so true ^_^ 

The person below me would rather die before they get rly old and lose the ability to feed and wash themselfs :3


----------



## smilennod (Sep 24, 2012)

True.

The person below me enjoys long walks on the beach.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

is that with a dog? True.

The person below me is an assassin for a secret agency. They specialize in long range takedowns with a crossbow equipped with a night vision scope. They carry many different types of crossbow bolts, but almost always use the poison coated ones. As of this day, they have successfully eliminated over 300 targets.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False but I wish lol (minus the killing 300 people part).

TPBM is a fan of Christian Bale.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't pay too much attention to actors.

The person below me likes oldies music ^_^ (50s, 60s, 70s, 80s,...is 90s oldies now too?o_o)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure do Cuppy. 

TPBM thinks I am a truly great person.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Trueeeeeeeeeee!!!!!  

The person below me has never had a job


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true :| (official one at least)

person bellow gets lucid dreams frequently


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know what lucid means =o im guessing it means nudey rudey dreams. Well nuuuuuu!(False) I take citalopram for my SA and as a side affect it makes me not think about stuff like that usually :3
If it means something else ignore me... im a derp LOL :lol

The person below me cant do a hand stand!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

nooo you think wrong thoughts lol >< im not sure myself what lucid means :roll but lucid dream means you are aware/half awake during your dreams

true but i have skelly hands :|

bellow person wishes they could hug every cat ;_;


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh actully someone on here told me what a lucid dream was like a week ago =0 I forgot lol ^_^ 
But yeah False still cus i've never done that :3

and false to hugging cats  I dont like them lol ^_^ I wish I could hug every person tho!!!!  

The person below me has ever been to a circus


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true and not only once 

person bellow has intense urge to pluck off all stickers off their laptop but they cant and it happens right now as they type P:\


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, but my stickers are starting to peel off on their own.

The person below me has a favorite tea (share?)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, liquorice. :heart

TPBM knows how to write a haiku.


----------



## smilennod (Sep 24, 2012)

This is very true
I know how to write haikus
In fact, I like to

The person below me likes seafood.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

True.
The person below me is currently in love with someone.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Has a hair straightener.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True! 

The person below me is eating something right now (what?)


----------



## smilennod (Sep 24, 2012)

True, kind of. I'm chewing gum.

The person below me has swam in the ocean.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Once or twice.

TPBM likes to walk in deep dark forests.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false as I don't live near a forest

TPBM knows how to ride a horse.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I'd probably fall off. 

The person below me regularly makes their dinner.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True, 
Only time I dont is when im at my grans  I prefer to make my own ^_^ I usually make my sisters too  AND SHES OLDER THAN ME!! lol XD 

The person below me would like a time machine to go back in time ^_^


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

,


FunkyMonkey said:


> True,
> Only time I dont is when im at my grans  I prefer to make my own ^_^ I usually make my sisters too  AND SHES OLDER THAN ME!! lol XD
> 
> The person below me would like a time machine to go back in time ^_^


Yes, I want to start at 14 again

Tpbm is a redditor


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False.

The person below me likes pineapple on their pizza.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope.

Person below me doesnt have a life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not entirely true. 
I do ahve some activities, but I would like to build on them.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

^ pokes
you forgot something


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

XD 
The person below me has a pet cat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have 2 

TPBM prefers cloudy days.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

very true

person bellow have never been to club or less than twice before


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. I was in my school's junior varsity basketball team and a seperate swimming club.

TPBM has been to Rome before.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish.. False.

TPBM uses iTunes for music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes

TPBM likes to perv at women.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false!


TPBM watched the new episode of The Walking Dead Sunday.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but soon as I get broadband im gna watch them alllllll!!!! 
[never seen it before] 

The person below me is freezing!


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

unfortunately, very true

person below me is married


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False.

TPBM watches Family Guy.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

false

TPBM is a college student


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Parcius said:


> ^ pokes
> you forgot something


It figures. When I saw this post, I had to check it out - it was me :roll :lol.



TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> false
> 
> TPBM is a college student


false. I am a college GRADUATE.

TPBM is experiencing rain.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish, alas it is as dry as a camels tongue.

TPBM wishes they were somewhere warmer.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ha! False


TPBM is chatting with someone on facebook.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. Hate fb chat. 

TPBM should be sleeping but isnt


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol true


TPBM has pajamas on.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Not yet!

TPBM owns a pillow pet and has named it


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now that would be lame, False.

TPBM knows a reefer when he puffs one.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, I puff nothing but air


TPBM owns too many clothes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes they didn't live in America.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False, love it here. 

TPBM wishes they lived in America


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never, ever, ever. So that we would be false.

TPBM thinks they are cool.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm into cool things but personality? Naw.


TPBM drinks water all the time.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. More of a beer person. 

TPBM has seen the movie Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM fancies people who are older then them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is into extreme sports.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont like sports  lol

The person below me has never ridden a motorcycle before :3


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

Tpbm loves Bill Murray


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

true.

tpbm gotten alcohol poisoning


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

never, false

tpbm loves their life


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True! 

TPBM feels very nervous without any particular reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM knows what chocolate panaforte is.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Wears sunglasses all the time.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Negative

TPBM likes his coffee black


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True! Only when I'm at school though.

TPBM looks at their own poop. Don't lie.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

True, I always look at my poop, morbid curiosity spurs it!

The person below me likes cheesecake.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

True. It's pretty delish. 

The person below me is afraid of spiders.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

sort of false...Not as afraid of them as roaches.

TPBM likes traveling..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I am not in SA spike mode, yes.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

TPBM likes chicken teriyaki with their sushi


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I have never really tried it. 

TPBM loves and hates the feelings of depression.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True. I love to hate myself for some odd reason. 

TPBM has to walk around with ashes on their forehead today because they're catholic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but it sounds like fun LOL

TPBM is still at school ?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

False

TPBM Is an impulse buyer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes LOL

TPBM is a shrewd shopper.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Very true

tpbm flosses their teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false :blush



TPBM has been to Vegas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No and the [email protected] hole doesn't interest me either.

TPBM loves to hate.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is wearing jeans.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. (wearing shorts)

TPBM is freezing.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but I was earlier lol ^_^

The person below me wasn't picturing a fried egg in their head until they read this post. But now its all they can think abouuuut!! FRIED EGGG FRIIIIIED EGGG :lol


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

False. But it was a good try.

The next poster isn't really a fan of Jackie Chan now that they think about it. He's not really that great.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

False. I don't want to have my *** kicked thanks 

TPBM is building me a palace.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE sowwy, aint nobody got time fo'dat lol ^_^

The person below me loves family guy!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has never understood chess.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

False I loved it a lot but quit when i was young.

TPBM Has never wrote a poem.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False they force u to write them in school lol XD My favourite poem from school is... 
Funky monkey in the tree I like it when you talk to me  

The person below me has never seen the movie called Tonacious D in the Pick of Destiny (1 of my favourite movieeeees!!!!) lol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True, but thanks for the suggestion, I've been looking for a movie to watch. 

TPBM is currently lying in their bed.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool  
and True kinda  Im knelt on the end of my bed lol ^_^ 

The person below me hasnt been to a zoo in the last 7 years


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

True.

The person below me has visited another country in 2013.


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

False

TPBM secretly wishes they were a unicorn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

wooo True lol ^_^ id rather be a pegesis tho (a horse with wings) 

The person Below me would rather be deaf than blind :3


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True. I'd probably kill myself if I lost my sight.

TPBM never eats unhealthy foods.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL same XD 

and F A L S E all I eat is unhealthy food. (Well im on a diet atm but usually all I eat is microwave noodles and beans and only drink pepsi) 

The person below me has never bought anything from ebay!!!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True, I'm an Amazon guy.

TPBM Is suspicious of online shopping.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True. Nothing ever fits right.

TPBM has experienced a horrible hangover


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

T P B M has a lot of free time


----------



## moxy (Feb 17, 2013)

true and false, depends on how safe i feel.
the person below me has a brother.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True. 

TPBM Is bad at remembering people's names.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True 

T P B M likes hot cereal


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True 

TPBM enjoys horror films.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mostly false

TPBM is surprised where there life is at, has become


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If u asked me that at 10 i'd say True, if u asked me at 15/16 i'd say False XD

The person below me loves margherita pizza!!!! OM NOM NOM lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True! Especially when consumed on the terrace of a pizzeria in an Italian village while the sun is sinking behind the hills in the West...

TPBM is related to Dwight D. Eisenhower.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably true, he sounds intelligent which describes me, so good chance were related. mwahaha lol  (NOT)

The person below me has never been arrested before.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

False.

The person below me has never been involved negatively with the police at all.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Getting a speeding ticket was pretty negative for me. So true.

TPBM thinks history is interesting.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mostly true

TPBM thinks anthropology is pretty much a big waste of time.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

False. Anthropology is the **** yo.

TPBM has raped someone


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only as in "Humiliatingly defeated them" in games.

TPBM has killed someone.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Only in my head.

TPBM has kidnapped someone.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you think?

TPBM thinks I kidnapped a person


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True :lol

TPBM can eat a whole pizza by themselves.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn gloom swooped on me.

False but that would be awesome

TPBM has pulled an all nighter


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Hah! Sorry. :b

True

TPBM's favorite season is summer.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mostly true

tPbm likes the rain though


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True :rain

TPBM prefers salty food over sweet.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False!!!!!! I LOVE SWEET FOOD  [well if wear talking about apple crumbles and stuff] lol ^_^

The person below me hasn't exercised this week


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

False. I walked 40 minutes this morning (though not for the sakeof exercising, so kind of true. :um)

TPBM has an odd habbit or ritual they like to do before going to bed every night.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, I do a zuuluu warrior dance around the camp fire but I wouldnt call that an odd habbit or a ritual lol >: D 

The person below me would love a plain double cheese burger and large fries from mcdonalds + a malteaser krushem from KFC OM NOM NOM ^_^


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False lmao XD

TPBM likes to hum or whistle a lot.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ OMG u lie!!! lol XD

True  Theirs a game I play called BattleFieldHeroes and the background tune has someone whistling I love to whistle along to that but I dont whistle any other time lol  I love to hum along to the hoover/vacuum cleaner tho it makes my lips tickle :lol 

The person below me has never tried crab / lobster (ew) lol.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

False 
Tpbm has never driven a car


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True  lol 

The person below me has never tried brocolli!!!!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I love broccoli and eat it often. 

TPBM has more than two pairs of shoes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, though I practically always use only one pair. 

TPBM should be doing something of considerable more importance right now.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

True, I should be sleeping...it's 2 am in my country.

TPBM is a jackass!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool probably true ^_^

The person below me rarely eats breakfast!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

True

TPBM eats Flamin Hot Cheetos.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, I never see cheetos in our stores anymore =[] I used to eat the normal ones all the time when I was younger tho 

The person below me is gna watch family guy tonight!!! ^_^


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

false =p im gonna watch either psychic wars either anime 

person below me can sometimes sleep all day like a cat :um


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True I can sleep forever thats why I have to use an alarm to wake me up :lol ^_^ (otherwise I wake up at like 4pm instead of 11:30am )

The person below me has never been abroad


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

True, theres also some good years i dont get out of my state!

TPBM is very optimistic for this week


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

True! I am hopefully going to see my crush twice, bask in her glow, get some work done and enjoy some decent exercise. 

T P B M..... would love to spend a year low-budget hitchhiking/backpacking around a country that interests them.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True, that would be one hell of an experience. I might actually do it one day.

TPBM had a good day today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False. I use google chrome  but firefox is awsome ^_^

The person below me wants to visit asia!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM thinks they are unworthy.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Somtimes, ya

tpbm is worthy!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Worthy of something just not sure what that something is. 

TPBM is determined to keep going through life's trials and ordeals.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

True, cause there's an adorable little boy counting on me, he needs me...so I have no other choice but to keep going.

TPBM believes there's such a thing as SERENDIPITY.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't like that movie very much

Tpbm is cool, like a kitty cat. 

Edit: oops. Actually not sure if I liked it or not. :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I'm a cool Kitty.

TPBM thinks Heavy metal music is offensive to the eardrums.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

For the most part True.

Tpbm likes piano


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True not that I can play one.

TPBM thinks the euthanasia laws in western countries is an [email protected] joke.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. But it really depends on the case

TPBM has a TV in their bathroom and watches it when they go #2


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL false!

TPBM is afraid of spiders


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> I didn't like that movie very much
> 
> Tpbm is cool, like a kitty cat.
> 
> Edit: oops. Actually not sure if I liked it or not. :um


Hi, actually I wasn't asking about the movie, I meant Serendipity which means a fortunate accident...if you believe in finding something good or useful while not specifically searching for it just because you were meant to find it. But nevermind, it's ok


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

true!
TPBM loves hello kitty


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

no. hate it actually. 

tpbm has had homicidal thoughts


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

sometimes, when I'm really pissed...I even think of how to make it look like it was an accident...but I never get to do it...my conscience is too strong.

TPBM can communicate with the dead.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

True! I like it. 

Your underwear is white.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont have any on, im wearin my army onesie  (all in 1 pajamas) XD 

The person below me is thinking about having their hair cut soon


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False. maybe not for a couple months 

The person below me is craving fast food.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh False! im on a diet!!!!!!!! lol  + im eating pasta atm OM NOM NOM  

The person below is gna watch simpsons today!!! (watching it atm)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Already watched it today, it was on while I had my dinner 

TPBM Is really sexy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol I WISH! 

The person below me is feeling very sleepy.......veeeery veeeeeery sleepy, When I click my fingers u will fall asleep. 3 2 1 *clicks*


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Very tempted but I managed to resist..... I have to finish an assessment tonight 

T P B M likes to ride their bicycle


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I don't even have a bicycle. XD

TPBM has a video game addiction.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

true

the person below me has been to outer space, has a fascinating collection of asteroid fragments that they gathered over many space voyages, they have explored many planets, but sad that they haven't met any aliens.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmm False im pretty crazy but im not that crazy... :lol it does sound like something my mum would say tho XD (atleast we know where I get my crazy from) ^_^

The person below me kills spiders when ever they see them!!! *cough* [email protected]@@


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

False. I usually scream bloody murder and get my mum to kill them for me >

TPBM likes to listen to metal


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

(LOL I go rly close to spiders with my shoe in my hand then I throw the shoe at it and run out of the door rly fast lolol :lol) XD Spiders scare the hell outta me 

False I prefer peaceful music tbh lol ^_^ 

The person below me hasnt had their face painted for over 10 years!


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

False, did mine yesterday 

The person below me has fewer than ten fingers


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True, 8 fingers 2 thumbs  

The person below me is going to bed soon *yawns* im going to bed now


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

True, same here. Hope you get a good night's sleep!

TPBM is listening to some good music.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always

TPBM is contemplating serious life changes.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I suppose so, planning to take off halfway across the world after uni, could be pretty drastic.

T P B M is feeling pretty good about life right now.....


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

True! Which is shocking to me -_-

TPBM loves going to chuckecheese


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

_What?_ :sus

TPBM can inform me what 'chuckecheese' is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

American pizza joint.

TPBM already knew this.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, this doesn't exist in my country...
TPBM supports bacteria, cause it's the only culture some people have.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, but you forgot to say pardon the pun.

TPBM understands what I just said.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont understand what the pun was but I understand the phrase lol ^_^

The person below me hasnt ate a cheesecake for over a month but would love to OM NOM NOM one right now


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

def. true! blueberry cheesecake & Oreo cheesecake...I miss eating those two.
TPBM has multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

False. At least, not that I know of....... 

T P B M loves the indie-pop sweetness of Tegan&Sara's "Heartthrob"


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

False, she doesn't even know what indie-pop is, let alone Tegan & Sara.

The person below me loves death metal!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I like nice peaceful music with catchy tunes lol ^_^

The person below me drinks alcohol every weekend :3


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

False 

TPBM wants a wild animal as a domestic pet


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh! False I want a chimpanzee but not from the wild  I want it born in captivity or something so its a normal pet ^_^

The person below me is rlyyyyyyyy tired like me  lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No and try and spell proper Funky.

TPBM is chubby.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False

TPBM is 5'10


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

False, im 5'2

TPBM eats their boogers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

eww no

TPBM partied hard on their 21st birthday.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Definitely will next year.

TPBM thinks the new show on Fx "The Americans" is really good


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't seen it! (...or heard of it XD)

The person below me does not watch tv.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LIESSS!! lol  False I watch tv every single dayyy =]

The person below me is officially diagnosed with SA ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

erm..well i really hated not being entirely sure of myself when it was so obvious XD I'm glad i talked to a professional about it, if only just to clear my doubts. (oh, uh..so, true? )

The person below me has a cold or knows someone with a cold D:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh cool  unless she actully said u have Social Anxiety and wrote it down I dont think your officially diagnosed tho  

False but kinda True lol. I avnt had a cold for like a year now lol. Even tho we had a rly colllld winter  my sis said today she thinks shes got a cold but it didn't seem like it XD we'll see in the next few days if she starts coughing  

The person below me hasn't had a cheese sandwhich for over 6 months!!!!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I just had one last week.
TPBM thinks Pan's Labyrinth is a really good movie.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: false...I haven't seen it D: 

The person below me recently bought something new they're kinda excited about? ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True! I got.................. LIKE 8 EBAY PARCELS TO OPEN AT MY GRANS TOMORROW!!!!!! omg so exciting  Theirs a Monkey onesie, Dinosaur onesie, 7 hoodys, 6 t shirts/cardigans, 1 pair of white jeans, some armani trainers, some vans trainers, 5 bottles of mens fragrance, a bundle of items including some dr dre ear phones and probably a couple more things im missing  wooo!!! its like xmassssssssss 

The person below me love chicken flavoured gravy!!! ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL ^___^ Have a nice second Xmas! 

False, i don't care for gravy too much.

The person below me has eaten chicken recently?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu False  only been eating pasta or rice for the last 2 weeks  I'll probably end up having some this weekend at my grans tho ^_^

The person below me hasn't changed their socks today


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False. I didn't wear socks today...I was wearing ballet flats when I went out. 
TPBM wants to kill Justin Beiber and bury him next to the Jonas brothers who are now dead.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol False  he can be pretty annoying but its pretty cool how famous / how much hes made in the last few years  

The person below me has a bad habbit and wants to share it on here


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> lol False  he can be pretty annoying but its pretty cool how famous / how much hes made in the last few years
> 
> The person below me has a bad habbit and wants to share it on here


I still bite my fingernails. :afr:sus

The person below me got a haircut recently.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't say recently, what has it been now... 2-3 weeks? perhaps 4? 

TPBM Has fabulous hair!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tru yo!

The PErson BM loves nices hair.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ashli116 said:


> False, I just had one last week.
> TPBM thinks Pan's Labyrinth is a really good movie.


I lov Pan


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE im trying to grow mine abit longer for a better hair style atm XD I always have shortish hair and its pretty boring  

The person below me has never ate a raw carrot. 
(random)- I saw some guy cut a carrot into the shape of a flute with holes in it and it rly worked as a flute o.o lol


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

FALSE. I've eaten raw carrot before.

The person below me has never eaten C powder.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM knows more of the pope's abdication. :um


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I'm not catholic and that's the only kind of pope I know.
TPBM is addicted to caffeinated beverages.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

TPBM wonders if sometimes they lose a grip on reality


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

That is so true that I don't think I'm living in reality anymore.

TPBM is going to be alone this weekend.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False



FunkyMonkey said:


> TRUE im trying to grow mine abit longer for a better hair style atm XD I always have shortish hair and its pretty boring
> 
> The person below me has never ate a raw carrot.
> (random)- I saw some guy cut a carrot into the shape of a flute with holes in it and it rly worked as a flute o.o lol


Well, my hair is nice but I generally get crappy haircuts and my hair is usually lame.

TPBM gets nice hair cuts. Lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, when i go to a slightly more expensive place (before, no matter where i went, i would look like coconut head D: )

The person below me likes lima beans.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I like beans but lima beans ain't one of them.
TPBM snores so loud.


----------



## BadAtInteracting (Dec 7, 2012)

False

The person below me is in college


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

True, my college campus is a pain. :lol

TPBM hates Mondays.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True~

The person below me loves Fridays ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Not really... I've got lectures from 9 AM to 4 PM, ugh. I prefer Mondays, they're free. :yay

TPBM would like to have a pair of Google glasses.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False.. I'm a little scared of technology...even though i'm always on the computer >_<

The person below me likes mornings


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

no! i hate them and they are disappointment of the day, gimme just 5 minutes more, mom >< but no from fuzzyness and comfiness and dreamlands you gotta wake into futile, slow, rough and old dimension once again, to survive and blah.. _-_-_

persone bellow has had existencionalist (wtv you spell it) crysis?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

False.

The person below me knows what "weenus" means without resorting to the internet.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know I have heard of it so true 

(btw, LOVE your avvie!!)

TPBM always wakes up to an alarm even when they have nothing planned the next day.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm..I want to say True, but I always sleep through them >_<

The person below me likes going to the Dentist?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

false- i don't mind it thought

TPBM is excited for the Oscars


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

False! i dont care about it

TPBM has alot of things planned for the summer


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D: False..I would like to plan things though...

The person below me flosses daily.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

true.
TPBM wants to go to Bora bora.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Bora Bora... Wasn't that the Afghan province in which most Taliban terrorists resided? In that case, no thanks.

TPBM likes repetition.

Edit: Oh no, that was Tora Bora. In that case the location of Bora Bora is unkown to me, so I cannot sanely answer the question.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

To the person above me: Bora bora is a beautiful island in French Polynesia.
False. 
TPBM is celibate.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, so far...
Hmm, in that case it might be cool, though I'm more into cultural destinations.

TPBM likes repetition.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

True. I am afflicted with OCD, so repetition and rituals are common practice for me.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true my cat <3

person bellow would agree with me right now that sleeping is the sweetest thing on the world


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

So true!

Where TPBM lives, there is snow on the ground.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Where I live? What in my house? Hell no! Outside there is though but I don't live outside...

TPBM is a tall person


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True, well I'm not short.

TPBM watches Bones tv show


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Definitely true! Forensic anthro is the bomb.

The person below me is taller than 5'7


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

TPBM thinks that it would be hard to date Bones


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

True. Too analytical.

TPBM hates snookie.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True!!!

TPBM has a part of their body that is aching atm.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes true, but false atm 

TPBM likes documentaries


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't watched many documentaries recently, but yeah, they can be really interesting! True 

The person below me is wearing a band aid.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False.
TPBM is hiding a dead body inside his/her closet.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False :s

The person below me likes Taylor Swift songs.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> False :s
> 
> The person below me likes Taylor Swift songs.


I never heard a single one of her songs. She is pretty though. :yes

TPBM likes PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, i try not to eat peanut butter :s

The person below me likes Oreo cookies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM likes suckers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM wants a new bed.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, i want to try a tempurpedic bed someday haha

The person below me is eating a snack.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM can hear the rain come down.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hek yes

TPBM is straight up silly


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

True

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I was for a couple years.

TPBM forgets posts they just made. ( I did, that was weird, I forgot that posted in here just a little bit ago. :um )


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

cant remember what you asked

TPBM is a potato


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False :b

The person below me wishes on stars.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Very true!

TPBM has sucked their own blood


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

true but dont call me Edward...

TPBM doesn't like vampire fiction


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, but i have nothing against it i guess.

The person below me likes popcorn ^_^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

False


TPBM can whistle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure can.

TPBM know how to wiggle their butt.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

true.
TPBM is a procrastinator.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

So true...

TPBM has spotted a fox in the wild


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has huge webs between their fingers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false


TPBM likes something taboo.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I like the idea of me dying in a fatal car crash. 

TPBM secretly wishes that they too could die.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Uhh false


TPBM is wearing pajamas


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False , I should be. Wearing my clothes in bed rit now.

TPBM doesn't wear pjs


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I do most of the time.
TPBM is missing someone right now.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true and false at the same time

person bellow has been hiding in wardrobe at times, but not because of hide n seek game


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False

TPBM has AT&T cable/internet/cell service and thinks it's horrible


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea what you're talking about, sorry.

TPBM never votes in elections.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

True

TPBM thinks I am the coolest member of this site.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

True.

Just kidding, False. I don't even know you. 

TPBM likes fishnet stockings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really they look trashy to me. 

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

True, I never wear stockings.

TPBM Has fallen asleep in a really weird place (insert anecdote please)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Weirdest thing I can think of is falling asleep while I was still standing, I was leaning against a wall and just kinda dozed off. I'm pretty sure everyone in school could see me :S

TPBM Has never eaten a lemon


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False

TPBM loves them some lemonade.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

True, too true.

TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True, but no anchovies or pineapple.

TPBM You admire yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

TPBM faps in front of the mirror?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False :sus 

TPBM has written a book.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

True.

TPBM has hairy toes.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Would you believe me if I said I honestly don't know? I'll assume there are a few hairs but I don't know for sure!

TPBM Has eaten a lemon in the past hour


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM has made lemonade in the past hour.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False.

TPBM has consumed some food or beverage in the last hour


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

True

TBPM is sleepy..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trueish

TPBM is horny ?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not at the moment, so I'll go false.

TPBM You eat cornflakes with ketchup poured over them instead of milk.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

River In The Mountain said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM has hairy toes.


You wrote a book.? Wow.

False. No ketchup on cereal.

TPBM: Frosted flakes are yummy?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True ^_^ but i prefer mini wheats 

The person below me likes pistachios.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM would really prefer not to be here.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu NEVAAAAA lol  even tho I post less than usual since I started playing RuneScape again  First thing I do when I login is come on this site tho ^_^ 

The person blow me doesn't like onions


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

True! I hate them.

the person below me loves action movies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but I prefer comedy, animation or horror lol  

The person below me has never tasted wine ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True lol

The person below me has dyed their hair before.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM secretly loves old movies.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol yes no maybe .

Le person belows mwa is a friend of mine .

(U can be honest .)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True, I like to think I can get on with most people and regard them as friend.

True or False

You're going to Hawaii for your honeymoon.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

omg i'd like this to be true :b

The person below me has some cleaning to do.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE. I got so many Ebay buys in boxes upstairs (I keep them at my nans house) and she said I have to sort them all out lol :lol (Yeah I like to buy stuff I never use) >: D 

The person below me is happpyyyyyy ^_^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

F

The person below me is the person below me in this thread?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Um. Yes? Yes! True ^_^ haha

The person below me listens to Jpop?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False never heard of him (or it) lol XD 

The person below me wants to eat these homemade buns me and my sisters just made (they have melted chocolate on top and either coconut sprinkles or pink nobbly sprinkles ur choise!!!!) OM NOM NOM


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False. I'm sick right now and i couldn't eat anything. 
The person below likes to get freaky.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sort of true/false. Could go either way, but probably false.

TPBM stays up really late.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

True. Staying up until 4AM is not unusual for me.

The person below me has hidden in a bathroom stall before.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

False

TBPM would like to join me for a smoke


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't smoke.

TPBM You shook hands with Tom Cruise.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, haha

The person below me has met a celebrity before.


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

True, but under unfortunate circumstances (a funeral).


The person below me thinks the N64 trumps all other game consoles.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I cannot answer >_< The only thing I've played on was a gameboy :/ XD

The person below me wants to learn to play an instrument (which?).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never had the inclination to play a musical instrument. I played the recorder at school, I kept losing them though. Lost count of how many recorders I went through.

TPBM likes Manbearpig episode of South Park.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM loves to listen to the rain on a tin roof.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

True 
TPBM has a Llama


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I have a dinosaur tho  Well I had one anyway I skinned it alive and im wearing it as a onesie atm  

The person below me has wondered what their life would be like if they were born 100 years ago ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, but I've wondered how life would be if i lived in the US in the 50s/60s......Aaand I don't think they liked Asians very much back then >_< 

The person below me is getting very sleepy..


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM likes absurdist humour.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

That means weird humor rite? lol meh I like pretty much everything  so true ^_^
(Unless it comes to food then im super picky on what I like) 

The person below me hasn't ate carrots for over 2 weeks!!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

O.O True...


The person below me fell out of a tree once.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooo I climbed ALOT of trees when I was younger but I dont remember falling out of any so FALSE lol ^_^ I am part Monkey afterall tho  lol =D

The person below me doesn't have a driving license


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM reads at least one poem every day.


----------



## QuietKid1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sadly, its true. I blame Anxiety!

The person below me loves anime.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True.

The person below me has two noses and one ear where your eyes should be.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but good guess anyway.








lol 

The person below me has been to the toilet twice today


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yeah. True.

TPBM has only eaten one meal today.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. Three.

TPBM is secretly in love with Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## CherryCherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Kinda both true and false.

The person below me has a pet cat.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

False. I used to, though.

TPBM lives somewhere warm.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, I live in ENGLAND and its snowing and FREEZING  lol

The person below me hasn't had apple juice for over 5 years


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I had some apple juice last month 

The person below me has cooked today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

false

TPBM DOES NOT LIKE TATTOOS.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. I have a lot

TPBM enjoys Sunday mornings


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I have a habit of sleeping in on Sundays (which i want to change!!)

The person below me likes sushi.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, can't stand it. You can have it. False.

The person below likes tarot readings.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but my mum used to do those lol XD 

The person below me Hasn't had mcdonalds for 4 weeks+!!!!!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

True!

The person below once flashed a stranger


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol nu uh FALSE. 
I did flashed once but I was only like 4  lol XD and it wasnt a stranger! XD 

The person below me hasn't bought a new top for over 3 months :3


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

False. I like meh clothes. ;p

The person below me has been to Vegas.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

Angels, Astros, A's


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE! Although I dont rly know why im saying it lolol ^_^

The person below me has never touched a monkey before


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

You got milk


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

True. Cup of 1% Skim.

The person below me enjoys paintballin'


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Never been, shooting the gun is cool though.

TPBM likes Chinese food


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM likes hot curries


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True. Thai curry is freaken amazing

TPBM has some nasty *** farts


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False!!!! Gentlemen dont fart!!!! lol 









The person below me hasnt eaten cake for over a month!!! ^_^


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False! Had cake a couple weeks ago.

TPBM drinks coffee and smokes cigarettes


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

false i dont smoke

TPBM has a pet cat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I have 2

TPBM is addicted to food.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True, who isnt though?

TPBM brushes their teeth every night before bed


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

True
TPBM has at least one pet.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True 

TPBM is cool like that


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True! im total gangster! Wad up punk  XD

The person below me has once broken something and denied it was them XD U KNOW WHO U AREEEEEEE!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Many many times -___-

TPBM Has a blanket wrapped around them right now.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

false, i wish i did!

TPBM has ate an apple in the last 24 hours


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

False, I have done no such thing

TPBM Has eaten a pear in the last 24 hrs ( I'm so ****ing creative, blow me )


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False 

Tbm is creative. (missing the p)


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

False. The person below me has never flew (or flown idk which is correct syntax) on an airplane before.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False

TPBM is currently drowning in confusion.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False!!! I AM CONFUSION! lol XD

The person below me hasn't been to the toilet today ^_^


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

False.

TPBM owns a vehicle.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False =p Never even drove a car before lol 

The person below me has never been on an airplane ^_^


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False. Although, I haven't been on one in a looong time.

TPBM can recite the alphabet backwards.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM can wink with both eyes.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep, I can alternate my winks. I'm so talented.

TPBM likes to watch anime.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM likes to watch other people.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

As long as they don't watch back. 

TPBM prefers tea over coffee.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Neither.

TPBM has watched porn at least once during the past 7 days.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

true

TPBM has had a papercut in the last week


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False. I avoid paper like i avoid AIDS.

TPBM has a toe fetish


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I have a toe phobia.

TPBM is about to fall asleep.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False. I'll sleep when i'm dead. 

TPBM is an Xenophobic Scotsman


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False no idea what that is but im not Scottish so I guess I better say false lol ^_^

The person below me is below the age of 25 =)


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True

TPBM celebrates Easter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

false

TPBM likes church services


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Fa-alse

TPBM usuallly stays up until 4am.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

True.

TPBM has eaten a piece of fruit today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is constipated.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

False, fortunately.

TPBM hates showering


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM hates sweating.


----------



## tallkward (Mar 31, 2013)

True
TPBM drinks Gatorade


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

False
The person below me has AIDS??


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

False
TBLM loves Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false


TPBM celebrates Easter


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False well I do like them but im not a fan or anything lol xD If I was rich enough then i'd have a lambougini tho ^_^ or a bugatti Veyron. VroomVroom lol =)

The person below me feels SICK (like me) =( lol.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I guess you could say that.

TPBM is happy


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Calling my mood "happy" may be pushing it. So, false.

TPBM gets on with their family.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Half true, half false. 

TPBM is wearing something blue.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, actually. I'm all grey today.

TPBM had expected some more interesting question.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I didn't really have expectations. P:

TPBM hasn't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True I do hav a bagel in my jacket pocket though

TPBM does not keep breakfast food in their jacket pockets


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

ahahha True, although I wish I did.

TPBM is watching TV.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, But im probably gna turn it on soon lol ^_^

The person below me has never had a pet fish =p


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I had pet fishes a long time ago. We named one Hannibal The Cannibal because he ate the other ones. XD

TPBM would secretly like to try cannibalism.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, EW I already feel sick dont wna picture myself chewing on ur leg thanks lol. 
(Your old fish sounds pretty friendly btw lol) 

The person below me wishes they were a different age =p


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

lol Sorry for giving you that image.

False, I wish I was frozen at 21.

TPBM has a fear of talking on the phone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE!! But only when other ppl are in the room lol xD (But then again if nobody else is in the room I just ignore the phone anyway) lolol ^_^

The person below me has a pet that they love more than anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True, I'm a crazy cat lady. XD

TPBM likes to read comic books.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False im not much of a reader lol xD I'd rather just watch cartoons lol ^_^ speaking of cartoons *turns on tv* lol =D

The person below me is looking forward to something in the next 2 weeks xD


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True 

TPBM likes to listen to their music really loudly.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM does secretly have a foot fetish.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Definitely not.

TPBM doesn't enjoy writing papers


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM has masturbated in the shower at least once the past 3 months.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

False, I never do it in the shower :um 

TPBM likes Tomato soup.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True


TPBM always has a glass or bottle of water by their bed each night


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is grieving at the moment.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is inconsolable?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE! No idea what it means tho lool xD

The person below me washed their hands last time they went to the toilet =D


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True. I always wash.

TPBM loves to watch trannyboys on the internet.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE but ill check them out sometime just for u! lol ^_^

The person below me has atleast once in their life wished they were born into a millionaires family \ celebrity parents =)


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

True but made me feel shallow so I quit thinking about it really fast.

The person below me ate cereal this morning.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, I haven't had anything to eat yet.

The person below me has watched at least an hour of television within the past two days.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

TPBM is on meds


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True

TPBM owns a smartphone that is black.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

True.

TPBM would switch lives with their best friend if they could.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False...things would definitely be easier if it were that way though! haha But I want to work on mine.

The person below me wears short shorts.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

lmao False.

TPBM is colorblind.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. TPBM loves rainy days


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True

TPBM is wearing a watch.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. I don't like watches and I'd forget to put it on anyway.

TPBM is wearing sweatpants.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False

TPBM has seen a UFO before.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False, I do believe in them though.

The person below me has seen a ghost before.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True. I do look like a ghost everytime i wake up in the morning and look into the bathroom mirror.

TPBM has at least once in their life had inappropriate thoughts about nun(s).


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Heehee false : )

The person below me is thinking about making a purchase (what?) : )


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

False, there really isn't anything I need my money for at the moment now that I've got my new phone. 

TPBM should be in bed right now?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True; it's not bed time yet, but I think i'm coming down with a cold >_<

The person below me is wearing socks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has just farted.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

False. But I am feeling gassy. 

TPBM is procrastinating about something.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

True, should be reading my philosophy books

TPBM owns an apple product


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False.

The person below me has spring allergies.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True, I have allergies for all seasons! 


TPBM knows someone who owns a trampoline


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False

TPBM regrets most recent conversation they had.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't remember the last conversation I had. Maybe when my mom said goodbye and left for work this morning if that counts. Nothing to regret about that so...false.

TPBM is terribly bored at the moment.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, But I love them!! and dot to dot (where u join the dots up to make a picture) lol =D

The person below me doesn't have a gaming console!!!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

True ! 
The person below me has a mustache!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

False 

The person below me loves cats


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Meh, they're ok. False though since I don't love em'.

TPBM played or still plays a MMO.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

True!!! 

The person below me has traveled out of their home country.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Uncanny, yes i do.
Tpbm never watches the news.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False! I like keeping up with current events. Makes me sound smart 

TPBM is lactose intolerant and has nasty farts after ingesting dairy products.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

FALSE! So false. I love ice cream!

T.P.B.M. loves going to Disney World.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUUUUUUUE!! (i've never been tho) but I rly rly rly wna go lol ^_^

The person below me wants to take me to DisneyLand =) (plzzzzzzz)


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

True. Sure, why not...we'll have our pictures taken beside that huge mouse named Mickey. 

TPBM doesn't give a **** about Disneyland or any stuff related to Disney.


----------



## Cot (Apr 8, 2013)

False, although I'm not too bothered if I never go to Disneyland that is. 

TPBM is a keen fanatic of Leeds United


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

False.I'm not really interested in football.
TPBM likes the show "Catfish" on Mtv.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True

TPBM Is a brony


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

False it think :blank

TPBM wants to ride a unicorn


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

True...sounds like fun. 
The person below me: is bored, miserable and has nothing better to do.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. Bored, yes. Miserable, no. Life is starting to get better again.

TPBM watches Spongebob and enjoys it


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg so true! lol ^_^ sponebob the movie = EPIC
immm a goofy goober YEAH your a goofy goober YEAH were ALL GOOFY GOOBERRRS GOOFYGOOFYGOOFYGOOFY GOOOOOOOBER!!!









The person below me wants to watch spongbob squarepants the movie right now!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry but no.

TPBM sleeps a lot during the day.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

True, i often take short naps to regain decent sleep schedule

TPBM Loves Dexter (the serial kill series, not the lab rat )


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

False. Actually think it's one of the most overrated shows of all time. (upon watching only the first season)

The person below me thinks Dogs rule and Cats drool.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True. Wouldn't have to deal with all this human nonsense.

TPBM has a favourite colour of cat :b


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

True. Ginger tabby.

Tpbm's favourite colour is orange.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

False. Green 

The person below me hates babies.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False. They cute :3

TPBM is in a romantic relationship with nutella.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False. Broke up with nutella a while ago, couldn't take the chocolatyness.

TPBM likes Johnny Cash


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

TPBM likes Kenny Rogers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True

TPBM likes 70s music


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

TPBM dresses like it's the 1970's


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM wishes he had been born 100 years ago


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False 

TPBM dresses like it was a 100 yrs ago


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably true lol xD I like to think I haz a passion 4 fassion tho! OH YEH! lol ^_^ 

The person below me has never straightened their hair before


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false


TPBM has a big backyard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True I live on acreage 

TPBM is thinking of becoming a different person.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

True, atleast i hope i'll succeed in doing that

TPBM has lied atleast 2 times today


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, as far as I can remember...

TPBM knows more than any of us.


----------



## Pure Grace (Sep 18, 2011)

False.

TPBM had a boring day today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSEEEEE lol Well I avnt done anything rly but I dont feel bored lol ^_^

The person below me would LOVE a plain double cheeseburger and large fries from mcdonalds RITE NOW! ooo and a Malteaser krushem from KFC


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I would eat the fries but not the rest
Tpbm cried when Bambis mum died.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant remember I was soooooo young last time I watched that lol  Probably False tho cus of my age.  most kids dont cry at like 8 (unless their hit) lol ^_^

The person below me cried at titanic! (yeh I cried at that) xD


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True!!

TPBM cried reading a book.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

False

The person below me has physically smiled whilst talking to somebody online.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

True, i do my best with that 

TPBM has never said the real truth if someone asked: "are you ok/fine?"


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM loves creepy clowns.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

False.

TPBM has been known to sing in the shower.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes lets call it singing
Tpbm has arachnophobia


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True! 

TPBM has hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> True!
> 
> TPBM has hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.


I don't know what that is so False I think.

TPBM You think you're cooler than me.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False. That's not possible.

TPBM loves watching films made for children.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm False

TPBM loves milk chocolate


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

True, belgian milk chocolate is the best there is!

TPBM has pretended to be of the opposite gender at 1 point on the internet.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Gloomlight said:


> False. That's not possible.


lol you're too kind. :b



Thextera said:


> True, belgian milk chocolate is the best there is!
> 
> TPBM has pretended to be of the opposite gender at 1 point on the internet.


False..

TPBM

Has EVER stolen something.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

False. On the internet, no. In RL once, over a text.

Ninja'd. Yeah, I did before. Like... last time 8-9 years ago (some fruit from a field nearby).

TUBM prefers cats over dogs.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> lol you're too kind. :b












False, I like them equally.

TPBM is obsessed with a certain country.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I'm not obsessed w/ any country.

TPBM is about to reach his/her breaking point.


----------



## Freshynwhite (Mar 28, 2013)

False, already reached it

TPBM is obsessed with ben n jerry


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, I used to be with Caramel Chew Chew. True.

TPBM loved Get Lucky by Daft Punk.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I've heard it on a radio earlier today for the first time. Not bad, but I'm not too thrilled either.

TUBM often gets lost in their thoughts.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

All the time, sometimes I'm walking to the bathroom and I end up in the kitchen after getting lost in thoughts 

TPBM would like to have a beard


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

lzzy said:


> All the time, sometimes I'm walking to the bathroom and I end up in the kitchen after getting lost in thoughts
> 
> TPBM would like to have a beard


I've had them they don't look particularly good one me so no, plus they itchy.

TPBM you've been in love.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes...until reality kicked in and love suddenly had a different meaning.

TPBM secretly watches chick flicks and enjoys it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh False, no idea what chick flicks is I dont think we have it over her. BUT i'll admit I LARV real housewives of new york and new jersey and im getting into a couple more :yes When im at my grans and she tries to turn it over im like NO! my sister wants to watch it. 

And once my sis was like "im not bothered about it" im like #PANIC! loool (I couldn't say I wanted to watch it tho so I had to let her turn it over) :cry

The person below me has stepped in doggy doodoo in the last 4 months! (and no I avnt) lol


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False. But I have stepped in catsh!t. Which is much worse in consistency and smell.

TPBM masturbates at least once a week.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

True

TPBM still has borrowed money from someone and you hoped that person forgot it.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM is disappointed in the size or appearance of his/her penis or vagina.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, (u talk about nudey rudey alot! lol) xD 

The person below me always choose strawberry when it comes to milkshakes, ice creams etc


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, I need variety. :b

TPBM actually likes getting up in the morning.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

At very rare times, yes. Usually, I prefer sleeping.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Huh yes_ spooky.
Tpbm is making life changing improvements and is on there way to greatness.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, you're absolutely right, holy cow, how did you know . I've been very motivated since a few days ago, to finally get my drivers licence, go back to gym (didn't go in a few weeks) and actually make a real effort in getting a job.

TPBM has pretended to be texting just to make you look like you were busy.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, but I pretended to be talking to someone on the phone...until suddenly the phone rings and it made me look even more stupid.

TPBM likes talking to inanimate objects when no one else is watching.
______________


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

ashli116 said:


> False, but I pretended to be talking to someone on the phone...until suddenly the phone rings and it made me look even more stupid.
> 
> TPBM likes talking to inanimate objects when no one else is watching.
> ______________


False, but I do occasionally apologize to doors or tables when I bump into them, just instinctively.

TPBM likes to moisturize more than twice a day.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE only once a day 

The person below me wants Pepsi (or coca cola) to come out of their taps instead of water!!! ^_^


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False, I don't drink soda/cola...I prefer water.

TPBM has tried to kill himself/herself at least once (I hope not).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop False never tried and never cut myself either  
Their was a rly bad time a couple of years ago when I had no internet, we had digital switch over which meant I couldn't watch tv since the signal wasnt strong enough in my room anymore.
But yeah I love my dog too much lol xD 

Once I started getting paid money and could buy stuff I want like onesies and clothes and onesies and BROADBAND and onesies. (oh and did I mention onesies lol )
But yeah once I got all that I was rly happy  


The person below me always used to say "i've never broke a bone in my body" and then 1 day IT HAPPENED *cough me!* lool xD


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

True...I err...smashed the tip of my right third index (middle finger on the right hand!) I was cutting a section of conveyor out, and as I was removing the part I was removing, it scissored on me and caught my finger...thought for sure I was going to lose it, but the doctor patched it back together. The X-ray looked like somebody smashed a bug on the monitor!

The person below me wants a slurpee!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eeeep thats a graphic story o.0

I broke my foot while I was running after britains most wanted, Even with the broken foot I carried on chasing him!!! Some call me a hero but any1 woulda done it. 









lol ok I broke it skipping B U T !!!! it wasn't like girly skipping I was in a gym at like 13 with all my friends and we were messing around with the skipping ropes :yes

Also True i'd love a slurpee!!!! 

The person below me hates reading \ skips my long answers in threads lol xD


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha False, i read them 

The person below me gets spring allergies?


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

True, it's very obnoxious.
The person below me enjoys spicy food.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

false

person below me is female


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False

TPBM hates being around a lot of people


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very very true

TPBM would like to see the investment bankers who caused this recession lined up against a firing squad.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Instead of being brutally murdered, they should have to work 50 hour weeks at customer service jobs for the rest of their lives.

TPBM hoards batteries.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope, on that rechargeable hype. Save the environment!

TPBM thinks the SF Giants are going to win the world series again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

TPBM is wearing shorts.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False im wearing a onesie!!! 
ME WUB ONESIES!!! :yes

The person below me has always wanted a certain hair colour put in their hair or hair style but never had it ^_^


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

False. My hair has been all colours of the rainbow at any point in my past, and I've currently tried all styles I wanted from it.

The person below me is a banana


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True I guess xD close enough anyway lol ^_^ 
(I always wanted yellowish blond streaks in my hear) I think it looks awsome xD

The person below me loves china! (U BETTER SAY YEH EVEN IF U DONT!!!)


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

False, but I like the food.

TPBM wants a lip piercing but is worried it wont suit them.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True except the second part, would go good with my earrings.

TPBM loves metal music.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Very true
Tpbm likes only fools and horses.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yes! batman and robin scene will always hold a special place in my heart.

the person below me loves nutella


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Who doesn't!

The person below me likes blueberry muffins. (I'm eating one now)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True

TPBM has tasted his own sperm (or someone else's sperm)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hehe false

The person below me reads sunday comics.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

False

The person below me has once walked into a glass door thinking it was open.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool I think False ALTHOUGH it sounds like something i'd do so I wont rule it out for the future :lol ^_^

The person below me is planning on buying something in the next few days ^_^


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

True, I plan to buy food, so I won't go hungry.

TPBM is an insomniac.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh good plan  lool  and False im not an imsomniac =) 

The person below me would like to meet the queen of England!!! (shes awsome!) ^_^


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

False, not interested. I'd like to meet Kim Jung-Un though.

TPBM has seen and wished on a shooting star.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

False. Havent yet!

TPBM has farted and owned it prowdly (lool)


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

False

The person below me won't sleep until they find a cure for insomnia!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM Has taken a dump outside at least once in their life, without toilet paper. How did it go?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure when I was like 3 LOL. But I cant remember where or when lol but I definitely did xD 

The person below me hasn't been sick in public for atleast 4 years


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

false

the person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

True. I keep myself well 

TPBM loves scones.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False scones are too hard and they have raisans in usually and I hate those 

The person below me is looking forward to scary movie 5 when its out!!! :yes


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HELL YESSS¬! i mean.. True... lol 


The person below me found Iron man 3 unexpectedly awesome


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False because I avnt seen it yet but i'll watch it online in the next few days  I keep meaning to ^_^ BUT! I thought 1 and 2 was epic so I automatically think 3 will be aswell :yes

The person below me thinks johnny depp as captain jack sparrow in pirates or the carrabien = AWSOME / awsome acting :yes ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM thinks FunkyMonkey is so cute that he/she would like to massage his breast while seductively slurping a milkshake. (Pecan flavor)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh SUPER FALSE lol xD (although that flavour milkshake sounds interesting! me wna twyyy!! lol ^_^

The person below me has never tried rhubarb before xD (we used to grow it in our garden)


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True I don't even know wtf that is.

TPBM would enjoy a job as an executioner.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

orly? lol maybe its just an english thing o.0 [OR maybe I spelt it so wrong its unrecognisable] (most likely) LOL :yes

Yep i'd love that job cus i'd get to save lifes!!  (I'd help them all escape mwahaha) xD

The person below me has been caught singing in the bath/shower xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

False. I never do because I'm scared someone will hear.

TPBM has a secret love for winnie the pooh.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

False, I'm partial to Eeyore.

TPBM has been to Disney World/Disney Land


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM usually shaves his/her genitalia.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True (mostly)

TPBM believes Aliens will make full contact with mankind within the next 10 years.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Or maybe aliens are already here? Using this site to connect to the real world. U just never know  








I'd say False tho but I wouldn't mind getting abducted by aliens then they take me to their world and im like their new god or something. I'd call myself Akmon RA always liked that name :yes OR Anux-su-na-moon (the su-na-moon) is said rly fast)

The person below me would like to get abducted by aliens with me!! woo lol xD


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

True!

The person below me wants to join the gang of abductees.


----------



## ForeverChangedxx (May 7, 2013)

False.
The person below me loves Paramore <3


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

nope... never really been a fan.

TPBM likes ramen noodles uncooked.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False. lol

TPBM can do a handstand.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

False
TPBM likes rain.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

False

TPBM has kissed an animal on the lips.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. 

TPBM likes to use French words at random intervals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Je vous aurais bien aide, mais je ne vous aime pas.

TPBM gets this.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True, though not entirely gramatically correct, but I'll forgive you.

TPBM is unhealthily obsessed with TPAM.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Vrai...:troll

TPBM puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure but false, Brasilllia.

TPBM wants to be the OLLG.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Had to google OLLG never heard it before lol ^_^ but FALSE im not a girl  

The person below me has never tried carrot cake


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

False but I hate the stuff.

Tpbm has never been to Disney Land


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

AWH NOESSSS!!! wai do u have to mention my dream!!! lol  
True but I WNA GO SO BAD xD AND to Universal studios :yes

The person below me has never visited their favourite country (what country is it?)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

True and its spain along side a lonnnngg list

TPBM hasnt been spain either


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hehe false, Spain is the only other country i've been to!!! ITS AWSOME :yes I went to Solou and ermm Alcudia. (I went twice) 
Solou has this awsome theme park called porta ventura :yes its huge. AND woody the woodpecker was their to greet us at the airport 

The person below me has done something wrong and blamed it on their siblings atleast once in the last few years ^_^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Prob lol

TPBM has a sandwich


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

false but i might make one in an hour or so, im getting hungry :./

TPBM considers themselves smart


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

No I'm a total div and too lazy to work on becoming intelligent
Tpbm would brush there teeth in dog poo for a thousand pound.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM would rather make out with his grandma than kick a dog.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

False, id rather kick a dog - as much as i like makin out, i wouldnt do it with either of my grandparents

TPBM would have done the same thing?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM would rather loose all their teeth than spend 5 months in China, inside a prison isolation cell.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE,

I am.....FACINATED with china lol ^_^ even in a prison cell aslong as im their its fine  
Me wub u wong time china  [+ I love egg fried rice :yes]

The person below me loves americas got talent (or britains got talent) or where ever ur from ^_^


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

True

i watched it last night




TPBM never wants to get married


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Very true I would rather poke my eyes out
Tpbm has a birthmark not many people have seen


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True, it's on my ***. And sadly not many people ask if they can see that bleak, hairy chunk of meat.

TPBM Has at least once went 3 months without clipping their toenails


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably true when I was younger I didnt rly care lol ^_^ 

The person below me hasnt gone without a drink for 24 hours atleast once in the past year.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True. Gotta stay hydrated.

TPBM would rather see the environment burn than permanently become bald.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE I almost died the last time I went to the hairdressers and she chopped away my fringe! Then she went to the back of my hair and I saw my fringe was GONE!! I was like nuuuuuu then 5 mins later when I thought it couldn't get any worse she went back to my fringe and chopped more off!!! 
Oh emm gee I shoulda cut a bald patch in her hair tbh >: D FAIR IS FAIR! ^_^

The person below me makes more to eat than they can eat. 
*sigh* huge plate of food infront of me that I cooked like 4 hours ago xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Cook more food than i can eat. Doesn't everyone?

TPBM would rather wear dirty sunglasses for the rest of their life 24/7 than have massive hair growth on their back. (Like a lawn)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Uhh, true lol


TPBM loves the view from their bedroom window.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Theirs a fish and chip shop infront of my window and it makes me hungry  [But yeah I love spying on the pies and fish and sausages on the display thing OM NOM NOM 

The person below me hasn't seen simpsons for over 2 weeks even tho they LOVE IT!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False; I watched part of an episode today (but a recent-ish one, so meh).

TPBM currently has the windows (or at least a window) open in his/her dwelling place.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure. I'm currently not in my dwelling place but now I think of it I might have left a window open when I left... Luckily there aren't any criminals in the Netherlands.

TPBM's country made it to the Eurovision Song Contest final.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im not sure  I do watch it but I dont know if every1 on the show is in the final or if its just the top few lol xD 
England should always win tho cus were British and RULE BRITIANA BRITANIA RULES THE WAVES 
BRITIANS NEVER...NEVER...NEVER...SHALL BE SLAVES. 
(well I had to google the last part I always say) TRA LA LA LA LAA LAA LAAAAALAAALAAA. (ok im done) lol ^_^

The person below me LOVES THE BRITISH QUEEN woo ^_^ 
(sorry for all the caps I get abit excited sometimes)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah, I don't really care about her, sorry. 

TPBM has been in Spain.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

woah too much hate going on in this thread. *cough* FROM UR POST! lool 

Yeah TRUE I been to Spain twice only other country i've been to  

The person below me hasn't eaten cereals for about 5 months!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False! No one can survive for longer than a month without cereals, you know that too well.
(By the way, your country is indeed in the finals. Although you didn't have to do anything for it except paying a lot of money. It's unfair.)

TPBM ever posted in the Society & Culture subforum.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

You got me! I did!

TPBM is hungry at the moment.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

False, I just ate 

TPBM hates small children


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hate is a strong word. Small children? Better all children. Dislike*

TBPM wants to play a chess game with death itself.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Yes I do, I'm really good at Chess so Death bring it.

TPBM doesn't like Jell-O


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

False, I totally dig Jello. Used to love them Jello shots.

TPBM watches or used to watch pro wrestling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

true I really don't like the texture >.<

the person below me knows someone who has/or has been to space (not including anywhere on Earth )

edit: posted at the same time lol
false I don't watch pro wrestling. Question above still applies.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. But I'd gladly like to know someone who's gonna try and get into "Mars One" thingy.

TPBM knows what Mars One's project is.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Extremely true! My ex wants to apply for it, haha.

TPBM has travelled to over 10 countries.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

True. 

TPBM writes political pamphlets.


----------



## seagulls3000 (Dec 2, 2012)

false
tpbm thinks this game sucks


----------



## Surabhi (May 13, 2013)

False. .. 
The person below me love to cook.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True although I bake more than I cook


TPBM recently changed the desktop wallpaper on their computer/laptop


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False...I haven't since last year.

TPBM wants to punch someone in the face.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, not at the moment.

TPBM can speak in 3 different languages.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True 

TPBM's favourite drink is water.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Close, it's #2.

TPBM spends most of their time lollygagging.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

true

TPBM hasn't showered in three days


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM can't wait to go to bed


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> false
> 
> TPBM can't wait to go to bed


True I am shattered from looking after my Neice and Nephew with my sister for a whole day yesterday. We drove back home 1 hour and a half today after watching The Call in the cinemas. Really good movie.

TPBM Is craving something unhealthy but can't have it without wanting to kill themselves. (That's more true for me but anyway)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I just ate it. 

TPBM eats things they like and to hell with the consequences.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True, but sometimes I regret it. 

TPBM doesn't care about what their hair looks like.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False, I can at times be very vain.

TPBM would rather save her/his own life than 100 random strangers lives.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

False.

TPBM loves to eat brains.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

False 

TPBM is a zombie


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

False but I'm watching the walking dead right now. 

TPBM has not slept in 2 days.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

False i actually just woke up 2 hours ago 
TPBM does not smoke or do drugs


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

True, I am not fond of either one.

The person below me likes to drink


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

Not heavily but true,

TPBM smokes too much


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

True lol. 
TPBM has an xbox.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

True 

TPBM games everyday.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False, it's usually a couple times a week.

TPBM is a shopping addict.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Gloomlight said:


> False, it's usually a couple times a week.
> 
> TPBM is a shopping addict.


False But I am a Jewellery Addict.

TPBM Likes horror movies.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

True

TPBM has shaved their head at least once.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True, gotta keep it smooth when you're bald.

TPBM has been punched in the face.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM Would win an arm-wrestling match against me.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM has or wants a tattoo.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Eh, not really. I prefer them on other people.

TPBM has gotten a traffic ticket more than once.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

No, only had the one, I know where all the speed cameras are.
Tpbm wants to come and help me feed my pet tarantulas .


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

FALSE! I have arachnophobia...
TPBM is so bored right now.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

False, im hardly ever bored

TPBM loves to bake cookies!


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

True!  Actually I'd love to do some baking now...I'm thinking cupcakes! 

TPBM can solve a Rubix cube!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False~ I gave up years ago

The person below me has/had a doggie.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

False, i'm more of a cat person.

TPBM is drunk.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

False, I hate the taste of alcohol....and the fact that it's basically yeast piss....

The person below me just finished watching a movie.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

Do you frequently pee in the shower?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

False. 

The person below me is bilingual


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

True 

TPBM knows how to tie a tie?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

False. 

TPBM likes noodles?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM is listening to epic music atm


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False, I wish though

TPBM is eating something yummy


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

False

TPBM bought something online recently.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I could but I don't want to... XD

TPBM is obsessed with a celebrity.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH!!! :yes

Sharon Osborune, Cheryl Cole ermmm think thats it  I LARV THEM ^_^

The person below me has never tried this! (omg its SO NICE)


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

True, I'm not even quit sure what it is....

The person below me listens to foreign music.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

True.

The person below me had his/her wisdom teeth removed


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

False. Thankfully I survived them...still waiting on the wisdom! :b

TPBM is listening to music at this very moment!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

LaChocolatine said:


> False. Thankfully I survived them...still waiting on the wisdom! :b
> 
> TPBM is listening to music at this very moment!


You're lucky.. I've had the 4 of them removed and it hurt like hell.

False.

The person below me likes indian food


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False they can stick their curry up their arse.

TPBM also feels this way about curry.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Never tried it but I heard it's not good

TPBM has inspirational posters/words hung in their bedroom.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

False.

The person below me lives in a big city


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont even know lol theirs lots of houses near me? so ill say true  ^_^

The person below me always makes things worse when they try to fix them.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh Yeh, I'm a regular Frank Spencer
tpbm has had an awkward time meeting bf or gf family


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

false
tpbm likes classical music


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

semi-true, some tracks are awesome.

TPBM wouldn't say no to justin bieber if he'd wanted to play around with dem tings in your pants.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

False. I threw up in my mouth a little :b

The person below me is good at math


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

True.

The person below me knows how to twerk it.


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

False.

The person below me is a closet psychopath


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True 

TPBM is an awesome person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is lonesome tonight.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

If you were left on a desert island with a female or male baboon. Would you after several years of loneliness get desperate enough to try some hanky panky with it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im a monkey and a baboon is a species of monkey so I guess it would only be natural lol  ^_^ 

The person below me walked past a fast food restaurant today and wanted to go in but didnt!! OM NOM NOM


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

pretty true T_T

tpbm sometimes does a food fest for themselves where you buy bunch of diff snacks and yummies and then stuff yourself all by yourself? >.>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Truuuuuuuuuue everytime I go shopping mwahah lol xD I dont rly buy much snacks and stuff tho  EXCEPT ice creams and lollys!!! OM NOM NOM ^_^ I always buyyyyyyyyy
loads of different yummy ice lollies and 1 or 2 nice looking ice cream tubs (cool flavour ones)
Annnnnd I get 2 pretty big bags of salted or roasted peanuts (yummy) and then sometimes some other stuff 

The person below me is watching a movie right now! ^_^ [im watching GAMER] ITS AWSOME! :yes

(grr im so hungry now) ICE LOLLY TIME! YAY


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

naah but i watch those social people on younow right now and i dont get it, how can they do that :/

tpbm has ever been on younow, omegle or youtube?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

True for YouTube.. I've never heard of younow and omegle though :stu

The person below me watches/reads the news everyday


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretty much.

TPBM thinks their hot.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. After i hit my twenties.

TPBM would rather date the prettiest human being in the world with 3 dysfunctional braincells rather than date the ugliest human being with a slimy body and greatest personality ever.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False, I'd take the personality. Thanks for making that the hardest choice of my life.

TPBM plays at least an hour of video games everyday


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False.

TPBM Is very easy to get in bed.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I want to be witty and say "True" because I'm lazy and love to sleep.

TPBM likes to eat Marmite and/or Vegemite.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

false i dont know what that stuff is

tpbm is gonna majorily slack off this summer


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

false i hope.

tpbm would walk through a haunted house by themselves.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

false false false false
i'm a total chicken


tpbm has a pet that is not a cat, dog, fish or horse


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

True. Tarantulas and a degu.
Tpbm would like to slap the lollipop person/crossing gaurd who holds them up every day.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i'd like to BE THE LOLLIPOP PERSON!! mwahaha ^_^ 

The person below me prefers candy over chocolate OM NOM NOM


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ill say truuuuue cus I got a friend on here called cuppycake ^_^ (but rly its False cus I LAAAAAARV double chocolate chip muffins) ! (I bake my own with my sister) OM NOM NOM

The person below me is scared of rollercoasters


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

True!

The person below me had a crush on a teacher


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is into the spirit world ?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe it exists, sure.

the person below me has a habit of taking things for granted


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

TRUE 
Tpbm is feeling constipated.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew no False lol xD

The person below me MAY have takeaway tonight  like meeeeeeeee ^_^ (not me as the takeaway) Im having take away too xD *hides* lol.
gawd dem canabals :no


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

False!
TPBM loves the color yellow


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm kinda true  I like yellow BUT I LARV ORANGE!!! but they go WELL together (but not as well as white an orange) lol ^_^ those 2 are too epic tho the epicness will probably create a black hole or something and suck us all into it eep. *hides*


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Uh Funky Monkey...where's the question?

Anyhoo, the person below me has had chicken pox before.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

true,, as a baby.

TPBM likes PB and J more than a little.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> Uh Funky Monkey...where's the question?
> 
> Anyhoo, the person below me has had chicken pox before.


Uh oh sorry my question was! why are u so BEE EE AA utifullll ^_^

and to the PJ and B thing I have no idea what that is but i'll say true anyway ^_^

The person below me has never had a nose bleed before


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Uh oh sorry my question was! why are u so BEE EE AA utifullll ^_^
> 
> and to the* PJ and B* thing I have no idea what that is but i'll say true anyway ^_^
> 
> The person below me has never had a nose bleed before


peanut butter and jelly. (PB and J)

yes I have had a nose bleed but they are very rare for me.

TPBM is fascinated by fire.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

True, when I was younger I would set things(small things) on fire lol needless to say it didn't get me any points with my parents.

The person below me doesn't know how to cook.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHH i've never tried peanut butter and jelly before xD its not a big thing in England (I dont know any1 whose had it lol) 
I've had them seperate tho ^_^ Peanut butter sandwhiches and strawberry jam sandwhiches OM NOM NOM xD 

And nu uh! not rly a fan of fire xD (even tho my profile is filled with it) lol

The person below me LOVES SUNNY DELIGHT (im drinking some atm) 

Edit: Oh noes got beat!  False I LOVE TO COOK!! ^_^ specially baking cakes and buns and everything me and my sister do it every week  
Muffins pies flapjacks cakes buns tarts everythinnnnnnnnng :yes

(same question about sunny delight tho)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OHHHHHHHHH i've never tried peanut butter and jelly before xD its not a big thing in England (I dont know any1 whose had it lol)
> I've had them seperate tho ^_^ Peanut butter sandwhiches and strawberry jam sandwhiches OM NOM NOM xD
> 
> And nu uh! not rly a fan of fire xD (even tho my profile is filled with it) lol
> ...


 Sorry Funky Monkey got here first, my question still stands


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> True, when I was younger I would set things(small things) on fire lol needless to say it didn't get me any points with my parents.


Pyro!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I've left that part of myself behind, sigh...

TPBM has never been to Six Flags.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> I've left that part of myself behind, sigh...
> 
> TPBM has never been to Six Flags.


Totally false, been to Six flags over georgia twice and love Coasters.

TPBM has swam in the ocean.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NO WAI! I cant swim lol. (I have a huge fear of water) xD Aslong as I can touch the floor im fine tho  

Once me and my sis and our friend went to this lake (where quite a few ppl have drowned!!) and I went to the middle of their (it was like 50 houses deep!) I was in a rubber duck tho  
if I slipped out of it I woulda definitely died tho eek. 
(also my friend was swimming with me (well.. he was pulling the rubber ducky along since I cant swim to move it loool) So he was swimming for both of us xD 

The person below me wants to visit England


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> NO WAI! I cant swim lol. (I have a huge fear of water) xD Aslong as I can touch the floor im fine tho
> 
> Once me and my sis and our friend went to this lake (where quite a few ppl have drowned!!) and I went to the middle of their (it was like 50 houses deep!) I was in a rubber duck tho
> if I slipped out of it I woulda definitely died tho eek.
> ...


True, if I could raise the money. As long as I get to wear my Rex Kwon Do Pants.









TPBM wants to go to a strip bar.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No, I have my own boobies, so false.

TPBM has cheated on a spouse before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely false lol. I'd like to dance around on the pole tho aslong as noone else was in the room and I was fully clothed (just for fun) ^_^ 
(OR if I was drunk then I guess ppl can watch my awsome dance moves lool) ^_^

(p.s u cant wear those trousers but u can wear an american onesie) 








I want 1 even tho im not american 

The person below me has never fell downstairs before ^_^

Edit:
UH OH!! shes at it again with the beating me!! be prepared to be banned in the ban the user above u thread again!! ^_^

False the closiest i've ever been to dating is 1 drunken kiss when I was 13 xD


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

fell downstairs as of rolled down the stairs or break through floor into neighbours home? :S if second then false if first then true..it happens P:

tpbm has ever been stalked by very persistent and unbearable person ><


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

woah LOL u rly broke thro the floor into ur neighbours eek that must be scary xD 
hope it didnt hurt ^_^

False i'd love a stalker tho  persistant and unbareable stalker seems like heaven to me xD


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

TPBM has had their butt grabbed by a stranger.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

True, it was the same person who stalked me for EVER, trust me Funky Monkey you do not want a stalker, he touched me and I had to pull of a can of whoop *** on him lol.

TPBM has never been drunk


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LIES I WANT A STALKER!! 

False I avn't been drunk for like 5 years tho  I used to get drunk every weekend with my friends when I was like 13 :3 
Being drunk is pretty awsome lool but hang overs is urghhh not fun ^_^

The person below me has never dated before


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

...true... :/ haha

TPBM has a strange obsession with Tony Stark.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Very false. 

TPBM likes to sleep with only one pillow


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

False. I need 2!

TPBM likes marmalade


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but I liked it when I was younger  but I ate it so much (like everyday) that now I dont like it xD loool.

The person below me has never tried marmite ^_^








(I actully once begged my gran to buy some then I smothered my toast in some it was okay for first 2-3 bites but then my face changed but I pretended I liked it xD 
my sis was like... I can see in ur face u dont like it. I was like no I love it loool  (then every 2 mins shes like "why have u stopped eating it" im like IM HAVING A REST!!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True. It doesn't exist in my country of residence.

TPBM wants to be a mormon.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Lmao, false
The person below me would like to be the king/queen of this world?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

faalse. for the likes of me it would be way too much hassle and i would want completely different world anyway 

tpbm has tried twerking? (btw i myself havent! just in case you decide to judge something by my question..)


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

ahaha false but my friends do in public they have no shame 

TPBM likes to express themselves & isn't afraid to fart out loud


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

very false. i cant even cough in public without getting embarrassed.

tpbm has a secret love for HSM


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No idea what HSM is but ill google  
omg highschool musical OK! I would be lieing if I said I dont know EVERY SONG! :lol *hides*

I have lots of sisters that love it so I get to pretend I hate watching it but then once it starts im straight over singing along with them :lol 
I like HSM 2 best. The I need I need.. I need I need...I need I need...........I NEEEED FAAAAAAABULOUUUUS!! FAAAAAAAAABULOUS omg lemme post a link lolol) 
Its at 2:30 the part that I was just singing btw :yes





Suuuuu my answer is true 
The person below me Hates high school musical loool xD


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

True!

TPBM has nothing to do today so they chill out on the forums


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but its like that everyday xD 
ALTHOUGH! I was suppose to go to an appointment today :| (but step mum had to take my little bro to school so she couldn't take me) 
They'll prob stop my money for 2 weeks but o well :cry 

I went once before and IT WAS SO SCARY lol their was like 50 ppl all sat around in the waiting room


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

True. I'd love to...but it's too far & I don't have time for leisure travelling right now.

TPBM wants to visit Japan.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True  I love asia ^_^ Never been before :cry (and ops I think I forgot to ask a question in my last post) xD

The person below me wants to visit the great wall of china


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

False. I do not want to go all the way to China. 

To The Person Below Me

You are probably hating the fact that it's Monday today. Yes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

TPBM lives near a gas station.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE becuzzzz we call them petrol stations!!!  (but yeah I live close to one) ^_^

the person below me is looking forward to something this week


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TRUE1! Leaving for vacation!!

TPBM will now share what they are doing this week


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE! 
lol joking but its nothing interesting ^_^

Gaming SAS gaming SAS more gaming maybe a movie now and then done  
(OH ACTULLY I gotta go get my moneh tomoz) 

The person below me wants to watch a new movie thats in cinema xD (theatre)


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I saw a horror film advertised that looks good but i am too lazy to go to cinema i always wait for the dvd to come out.

The person below me has tried quorn instead of meat (I had the sausages the other day but couldnt decide if i like them or not.)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Wth is quorn?

Edit: Ok looked it up, False.

Tpbm has never been high.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True xD never tried drugs before 

The person below me has a habit


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

True, I have a bad habit of biting my nails. The person below me has plans for the weekend


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False no plans  just playing computer as usual lol ^_^ Although next Thursday I gotta go to doctors Q.Q lol.

The person below me doesn't have a pet but would love one


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

False, three cats, one absent.

TPBM prefers Dr. Pepper over any other beverage.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE! It used to be my favourite drink tho ^_^

Now its Irn bru / Orange lucozade Americans dont have either :cry
















The person below me would like to share their biggiest regret with all of us! ^_^


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

True why not? My biggest regret is dropping out of high school.

TPBM has struggled with depression in addition to their SA.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've never been depressed maybe like 3 years ago for a few days once but thats it  
I think my medication for SA is classed as anti depressents tho but im down on their systems as not depressed xD 

Gaming is way too fun it leaves no room for depression mwaha 

The person below me wishes the weather was different.
(its way too hot in England atm Q.Q im literally sweating lol) well not literally but I feel like im gna sweat anyway lol


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

False, I'm enjoying the lovely summer weather right about now! The person below me is feeling hopeful at the moment.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermm I dno I just feel normal lol. suuuu ill say TrueyFalse ur allowed to do that!! ^_^

The person below me is addicted to a game atm :3


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

False, I'm not much of a game guy. The person below me has had a hangover before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but not since I was like 14  Thats about last time I remember drinking lol ^_^

The below me has never tried a drug before


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I did take an aspirin the other day lol  seriously though I have tried quite a few drugs but I won't specify which ones. The person below me is looking for "that one person" who can make him/her happy in life.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol not rly  Well I hope 1 day I meet someone ^_^ but I dont expect it to happen so I wont be dissapointed if it dont xD 

The person below me would like to visit England but has never been


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

True, I have ancestry in England, it would be pretty awesome to visit there someday. The person below me has gone through a traumatic event in the past six months


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Eh, somewhat. I live in chaos.

TPBM has eaten wild mushrooms before.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

False, I've heard a few horror stories about people mushroom picking and accidentally picking poisonous mushrooms.

The person below me is feeling elated at the present moment


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No not really.

Tpbm has never been to Six Flags


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True (I think) 
i've never even heard of it lol 

The person below me is planning on buying something new in the next few days ^_^


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

True, im after a new stove.

True or false.. Do you honestly care about what others think of you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yeeeeeah lots lol ^_^ but owell  
I saw a thing on tv otherday about ppl with things wrong with their faces like huge tuamas and stuff =o and they were just walking around not caring what ppl thought of them.

Would be awsome to be like that lol ^_^ (the not caring thing not the tuama thing) [or does that sound racist against tumas]
urghhh just ignore me lool :lol but anywaaay.

The person below me has had a milkshake sometime this week ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False, sadly...

TPBM is more intelligent than me.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

True several time this week actually 

The person below me is a fan of Narnia


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh I get answered twice cus im worth it!  lool ill answer both =]

Nu uh Daniel is much more intelligent than me!!! u use words i've never even seen before xD lol ^_^ 
(or maybe ur just making them up!!)

And yeah I LARV narnia its awsome ^_^ (well the first one is anyway) the others arnt as good but still good 

The person below me has never seen Mary Poppins


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Oh I get answered twice cus im worth it!  lool ill answer both =]
> 
> Nu uh Daniel is much more intelligent than me!!! u use words i've never even seen before!! lol ^_^
> (or maybe ur just making them up!!)
> ...


Well, actually it's just because I don't know a lot of English words so I just look them up on google translate and then for some reasons all these complicated words come out. :lol But please don't tell anyone. :um

Anyway, true.

TPBM has never seen Sherlock. :eek


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh I SEE!!! and all this time I thought u were a walking dictionary!









but okay i'll keep it a secret! I have something to bribe u with now >: D mwahaha

And true never seen Sherlock but I think i'd like it. Detective stuff are cool ^_^ If I ever saw it on tv (the new film) then i'd watch it but I can never be bothered to watch it on www.solarmovie.so

The person below me wasnt feeling hungry until I posted this!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

False. 
Still not hungry...maybe it's because I'm not into fast food. 

Tpbm is a fast food junkie.


----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

True.

The person below me has masturbated recently


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

False

tpbm wants to see the new Riddick movie


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, I wasn't rly a fan of the first  

The person below me wont be having breakfast tomorrow ^_^


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

True I dont bother til lunch
Tpbm has a certain someone on there mind.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it was fasle till u mentioned it so thats unfairr!! lol xD 

The person below me hates their job


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have none. So I guess false. 

TPBM has a secret crush on Jeanne d'Arc.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

False (I have no idea who that is)

TPBM has pierced ears


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True I have 1 peiced ear since I was like 4 or something lol. Last time I had an earing in was when I was like 12 xD 

I remember when hoop ear rings were in fasion I wanted 1 so bad lol xD 

The person below me is alergic to something and wants to tell us what it is ^_^


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

unfortunately nothing.

TPBM loves one direction . . .


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

False 

TPBM has black hair


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I have darkish blond hair ^_^

The person below me watches American dad almost every day :yes


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

False.

The person below me loves cats.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

True, as a youngster I used to be afraid of cats but I've grown to love them.

The person below me has been to an art museum in the past six months.


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

False. But it's something I would love to do. Need to get out more. 

TPBM spent their last birthday riding rollercoasters.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I think I spent it playing computer games q.q lol xD 
I LARV roller coasters tho :yes (I pull rly strange faces on them tho) Kinda like I been shot in my belly sorta face xD

The person below me is thinking of buying some new clothes this week :3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True.

TPBM is thinking of getting badass tattoos.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False, tattoos aren't really my thing.

The person below me currently has at least one pet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I lost my dog in 2002 .

The person below me has dreaded today and made it through just fine.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False just been gaming all day pretty fun \(^_^)/
(And awh :cry u should get a new dog!! AN ENGLISH BULLMASTIFF) omgawd most awsome dogs EVER :yes)

The person below me hasn't done anything different this week than last week xD


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah. I had Chinese this week. 

The person below me likes math.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

true

tbpm likes pink


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, guilty! 

TPBM has been to Disneyland 5x.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

False.

TPBM loves music.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True and False  I dont listen to that much music but I do LAAAAAAARV it when I do xD 
I spent too much time gaming \(^_^)/

The person below me loves gaming :yes


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Ofc :3

The person below me hates bananas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

TPBM Hates apples


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Naw, sorry ! 

TPBM does the NYT crossword puzzle.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False, it's been a long time since I've done any crossword puzzles.

The person below me owns at least one video game system.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

Tpbm is Spongebob fanatic.


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

False.

TPBM likes to watch Disney movies.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

yes!

tbpm has a dog


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False.

The person below me keeps a journal or diary.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

FALSE

TPBM doesnt not not not not not sleep naked...


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

False.

TPBM likes to climb into cupboards and pretend they are a dinner plates?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I like to climb in cupboards when im playing hide and seek with my sisters and cousin tho (YEH WE STILL PLAY THAT AT OUR AGE) lol \(^_^)/ #ANWHAT xD

The person below me wishes they were younger


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

True, being a little kid was awesome. 

TPBM sometimes yells at annoying TV commercials


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False.

The person below me likes claymation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TRUE - GUMBY ROOLZ!
:boogie :boogie :boogie








TPBM ate Doritos this week.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

False! 

Tpbm is currently eating something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM just laughed at my Gumby reference - Gumby wuzz here; He duzz rool, yo!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False.

The person below me has watched at least one movie in the past week.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

true, some disney movie lol

tbpm has a pet cat


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

True, a tomcat. He can be a brat at times but he's pretty awesome overall.

The person below me has had at least one alcoholic drink in the past week.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

True

The person below me has had their gums bleed from overzealous flossing in the last month


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

True.

The person below me has smoked marijuana at least once in his/her life.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

False.

Tpbm is currently at their own house


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

by own if you mean *parents then yes 
TPBM has sang along to a justin bieber song . . .


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Surprisingly, no. 

TPBM is watching a romantic comedy right now.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but phew good job u mentioning tv Coronation street starts in 5 mins  (british soap) \(^_^)/ 

The person below me watches soaaaaaaaps!! :yes


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

False

The person below me doesn't eat meat.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

False. The person below me will understand the reference that I'm about to make. This reminds me of when Tyrion was playing a similar game with Shae and Bronn in Game of Thrones, only with far less alcohol involved.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False im guessing its from game of thrones and I avn't watched any of those yet  q.q I have seasons 1 2 AND 3 on my computer tho!! im gna watch them someday ^_^

The person below me has over $100 in their wallet / purse


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Hahaha, I wish! :lol

The person below me has been somewhere out of their country.


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

False

TPBM has got married.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Obviously true

TPBM has kids


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

False, I hope lol.

TPBM has a great singing voice.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Only when I'm lying down

TPBM has a great rack


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE AN WHAT lolol xD 
(false ) 

The person below me is allergic to something! And is gna tell us what!!


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

False, but my roommate's hamster escaped last night!

The person below me lives near a beach.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False :cry 

The person below me hasn't had takeaway in over 2 weeks!! ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont eat biscuits or watch myself eat lol :no xD

The person below would like to visit a certain country but dont think they'll ever end up going T_T


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

True, I'd like to visit Austria and Finland, among many other countries. Don't think I will ever go abroad again though. 

You had a school uniform, with a duffle coat or other coat as part of it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False  I had a burghudy blazer (dark red) xD white shirt striper burghudy and yellow tie and black trousers and boots  

The person below me would like to travel back in time


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

False

The person below me loves cake.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Special cake that promotes relaxation TRUE

The person below me folds the toilet paper instead of scrunches it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

TRUE
the person who will post next Likes turtles : <


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

True

The person below me is ASIAN


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE!! :yes :yes :yes!!!!!!!! and if anyone says im not their lieing =[[[ lol xD
OK fine im an asian wnabe but that still counts 

The person below me has never been on a bucking bronco


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Omg ricardo >_>
FALSE!!! *slapssss

The person below me is scared of the dark


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

True

The person below me sometimes sleeps with the light on?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

the person below me reeks of perfume/cologne?


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

False. Just woke up, not wearing any.

The person below me likes to sing??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but only when im on the singing games on the nintendo wii. :yes 

The person below me prefers chocolate milkshakes over strawberry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

The next person will not have fast food for a week?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

False

The next person has picked their nose and eaten it (not as as child as an adult)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

False...and wtf!

The next person has masturbated in a public place.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

housebunny said:


> False...and wtf!
> 
> The next person has masturbated in a public place.


Ha ha and your wtf..ing me that's a way worse

Housebunnys q to the next person


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Not answering means true!!  and same question cant be asked twice!! xD
suuuu ur question issssss!!
"The person below me likes mcdonalds plain double cheeseburgers large fries and a malteaser krushem from KFC."

OMG those are my fave things how did u know o.0 :afr xD

The person below me thinks im kraykray


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True!

The next person has been bitten by a tick.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope! Thankfully! The person below me is a red head


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

False!

The person below is bilingual.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Only if you count pig Latin 0_o so false.

The person below considered becoming a prostitute >


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

only briefly

the person below can recite a movie almost word for word


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

false, my memory is one big hole even tho i should, fe home alone <3, ive seen that movie more times than i ever read a book :roll

person below hates the way their brain works


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope! I love my brain! I'm so eccentric and erratic and I love it! 
So that would be false. 
Person below is a vegetarian.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False!

TPBM has not had chocolate in the last 24 hours...


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right. _I have to remedy this..._

Person below is thinking of having a shower.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes!!!! I am! I just went to go home and take a shower. Ugh him sweating bullets.
Bottom person hasn't had sex in the past five days.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Um that was full of typos. Sorry! I want to go home and shower. 
Person below hasnt had sex in the past five days.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ewwwwww aint nobody got time for dat  False 

The person below me is impressed by my collection of candyyyyyy!! \(^_^)/


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

This person below me wants to buy me a big fat juicy burger from McDonalds


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

the person below me has eaten the better part of a dozen doughnuts in one day


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False, I like doughnuts but not that much.

The person below me has a short attention span.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True

the person below me has found jelly doughnut, sucked the jelly out, and put it back in box


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

false, i dont have wild doughnuts dropping around like that unfortunately and id probably devour whole doughnut Px

person below sometimes spend at least hour in front of mirror each day :|


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True, but not all at the same time

The person below me is afraid of thunderstorms


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TRUE! cus it electricuted our phone line once and it traveled down the wire and killed the computer :cry 
Then for like a year when ever it thundered my dad made us all turn computers off instantly T_T 









The person bellow me has once dropped food on the floor and picked it up and ate it just cus nobody saw >: D :teeth


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

Erm... true!

The person below me smokes


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

False. 

The person below me has written a novel in their spare time for fun.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does a novel mean like just a story? If it does then True ^_^ But it wasnt like a long book :no just like 1-2 A4 peices of paper long  
I know a novel means a story but I didnt know if it could mean a short story aswell lol 

anyywaaaaaaaaaaaay :teeth The person below me is thinking about getting fast food later today \(^_^)/


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

false

the person below me loves broccoli


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

false

the person below me knows someone with an annoying laugh


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

the person below me lives somewhere where they get a lot of earthquakes


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true if jumping around and shaking up your house counts other than that false

person below sometimes does that ^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False im a lightweight xD Pretty sure I couldn't rock the house :teeth 

The person below me has played washing machines before xD (Where u stick ur arms out to the side and spin around in circles like a washing machine) \(^_^)/ Then when ur finished u feel rly sick :cry


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

(you just have strong house then and we just have paper thin walls i suppose :T (im not fat ok! xP) altho try jumping really high and put water bottle somewhere near, if water trembles then there u go..)

true, i loved that game

person below is sickk and have like snot continuum in their nose right now x__x"


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

False (although I did have a cold last week).

The person below me has at least one sibling.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

The nxt poster had a late night last night?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

the next person has a sugar addiction


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

very true

person below has motion sickness even when driving in car sometimes ><


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

True.

The person below me doesn't have a particular favorite color.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False.
THe person below me Has never been in a physical fight


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

False

The next person likes building gingerbread houses


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False for now, I've only done it once, many years ago, so I don't quite remember.

The person below me drinks tea most days.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

The next person likes vodka?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hehe, false (i don't drink)

The person below me ate some pomegranate recently.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

mmm, True, but only if it's a very very good cake! I am picky :b
(But I'd always eat some birthday cake if offered. you know, politeness and stuff)

The person below me....likes the show Monk?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True, I watched it all on Netflix. It got lame towards the end, like so many shows...

The next person is a germaphobe?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TRUE

I have a bottle of hand sanitizer at home and at work. I even have a "new scent" of sea mineral sanitizer in my office.

TPBM STILL has acne as an adult.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes.

The next person likes having chestnut fights.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope. I don't have a tumbler..... yet.

Person below me hates dogs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE!!!! Dogs are best thing in the world :yes

The person below me hates cats >: ]


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True

The person below likes baby corn snakes.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True, baby corn snakes, especially pink lemonade and orange.

The next person had a really good laugh recently, the kind where you just can't stop


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I wish  I love those

The person below me currently has a cold? (like mee?)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

False havnt had a cold or flu for about 5 years

The next person would like a human shaped pillow to spoon with in bed


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False (and wow that's cool how you stay healthy!)

The person below me is wearing nail polish.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> False (and wow that's cool how you stay healthy!)
> 
> The person below me is wearing nail polish.


Come on I m sure every one would love a spooning pillow ( not for dirty minded people ) 
I m not that healthy but just don't seem to get sick I do wash my hands and all that sort of stuff I guess that's why

And no I don't wear nail polish 
Same question next person


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

False!
The person below me is a Star Wars fan?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False.
Person below me hates bacon


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False I suppose but don't hugely like it.

You still have/prefer a big old CRT monitor for your desktop PC?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

LotteTortoise said:


> You still have/prefer a big old CRT monitor for your desktop PC?


huh...whhh....whaaa?! NO.

The person below me can skate, ice, board or roller


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

The nxt person can dive?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Like how? Into a pool? True. Scuba dive? False. :lol

TPBM has read a self-help book.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

housebunny said:


> huh...whhh....whaaa?! NO.


Yea I have a good 20" one. Will have to use an LCD if it ever breaks, but they're really worse for computer use IMO (though good for television).

False, sadly not musical.

You live pretty near a river, stream, lake, etc?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

LotteTortoise said:


> You live pretty near a river, stream, lake, etc?


True

The next poster likes a tortoise


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol true

The person below me likes to eat cat puke


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, False. What a question XD 
I've seen a cat puking like once. I thought it was dying >_<

The person below me loooooves grapes.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I looooooove grapes  So it's true

Person below hates carpet.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't hate it 

The person below me needs to get to bed!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*strips* o yes

Person below me has a ps3


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False xbox360 all the way!!! :yes 

The person below me LOVES monster energy drinks \(^_^)/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

True, I don't like energy drinks at all.

The person below me has donated blood/plasma before?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM got less than seven hours sleep this morning.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Nay.

Next person has IQ 200+ super powers & great sense of humor.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

shadeguy said:


> Nay.
> 
> Next person has IQ 200+ super powers & great sense of humor.


False, my IQ is about 126 which ain't bad and I think I have a good sense of humor but unfortunately no super powers.....YET, but I AM GOING TO GET THEM!!!

Person below me is sexually attracted to trees


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

False I can't say I'm treesexual.

The person below me has been abducted by aliens.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Almost, I am an alien abducted by humans.

next person is a sponge cake.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

mmm, not quite 

The person below me is having a good hair day.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> Haha, False. What a question XD
> I've seen a cat puking like once. I thought it was dying >_<
> 
> The person below me loooooves grapes.


Only once? The female cats here, especially the black, have often been notorious for vomiting indoors, not quite sure why.

Don't think I'm having a bad hair day as such, but only rarely use shampoo. Probably wrong.

The person below me (now got this form, unlike the sauk game) lives in a house built before 1900? (a lot of British people do)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False my hairs all over the place

Person below me likes to sing


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

You two posted at the same time :b

@LotteTortoise: False, my building is fairly new 

@Kalliber: True, I love to sing (but only in private)

The person below me is wearing slippers.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

You wear flip-flops?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, but only at the pool/beach :b

The person below me has eaten natto before.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

The nxt person has eaten a hamburger before (nom)


----------



## NCL (Jun 9, 2013)

True, before but I won't do it again as I became a vegetarian.

The person below is ♫ too sexy for this post ♫ too sexy for this post :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

too sexy by faaaaaaaaaaar!!! 









LOL NOT xD

The person below me wants to share takeaway pizza with me tonightttttt \(^_^)/


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, but I know someone who might 








:b

The person below me likes kpop.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

true but in moderation, jrock is more of a my thing

person below has a dark secret about them


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I have many.

Person below me likes mean girls ( movie)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

True 
Lindsay Lohan is hot 

The next person sings in the shower ( loud )


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

You prefer apple crumble to apple pie


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Mmm, false, but only because I don't remember what apple crumble is like.

The person below me has stuffed animals in their room.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

False, the person below me is an optimist.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

True. =)
The person below me has a crush on a celebrity!


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

False 
The person below me likes ramen!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

true i love it XD
Person below loves dancing


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

True, when no one is watching 
The person below me is an animal lover


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Especially dogs. But I'm allergic to cats. 

The person below me prefers showers over baths.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. My family has two dogs.

The person below me is currently listening to music.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

True.
The person below me is wearing a skirt


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False.

The person below me will be going to a Halloween party.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

False.

The person below me has nice hair.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True
Person below me has had a supernatural experience


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.
The person below me is a student.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True

The person below me stepped in or on something unpleasant today.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

Below poster has been sky diving.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop nevaaaa Was talking about sky diving in VM earlier with someone tho xD lol. Im scared of heights so false 

The person below me has something fun planned for this weekend :]


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

False. Working all weekend :/

The person below me likes Horror Movies.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Only if they are extra gory.

Next person holds the red button that could end the world.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Falsely false! 

TPBM will drink hot tea today!


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I always let it cool first.

Next person is a powerful wizard.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

NOAP I'M A DRAGON

Next person likes cheese


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The next person was born in the 90s.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

False. 1986:yes

The next person has at least 1 brother AND 1 sister.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True I got 4 of each \(^_^)/ 
Girls are more annoying as little kids boys are more annoying as teens incase any1 wondered :teeth

The person below me has watched a horror movie in the last 3 days ^^


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False (I am not a horror movie fan...)

The person below me is dressing up for Halloween this year.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I'm too old for that.

The next person is European.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False I'm latino.
Person below me has a dog


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

False.

TPBM has an XBOX or PS3.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't~

The person below me is wearing socks.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

true

Person below me speaks a bit of French


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

C'est vrai. True.

The person below me likes eggs.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True

TPBM is not liking their sig other right now


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

false

TPBM got stung by a wasp


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True. 
Person below me hates romance comedies


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends which one.

Person below me does'nt use facebook much, prefers forums or chatrooms


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

so true
person below me loves J-Horror....


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't like any horror >_< eeep~ (I get scared so easily, haha)

The person below me ate cereal today.


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

False, had some toast but wouldve had cereal if we had some milk

TPBM owns a striped T-shirt/top


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, I'm wearing it now! 

The person below me lets spiders out instead of squishing them~


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

true

The person below me writes many SMSes


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Not too many.


Next is a ninja.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
Person below me always wanted to live in the country side


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

false

the person below me has a cat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, allergic to them. 

The person below me thinks the chicken came before the egg.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

False. Eggs come first. ^.^

I'm too lame to think of something....uhmmmm....

Person below me is a beautiful individual with great qualities. And wants a hug.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

TRUE! *hug*

The person below watches sports.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

True. So much true.

TPBM hates winter.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False, it gives me a reason (sort of) to stay in

TPBM is too tired to cook a full dinner tonight.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

False

TPBM has a pet


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM is male.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I am not.

The person below me likes looking at the night sky


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

True

TPBM drives a car


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

True 
Own 2 and have a work car as we'll so defiantly yes 


The next person needs a hair cut


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

!!! How did you know! True! (i was actually looking at haircut pictures now :b)

The person below me is left-handed?


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

False

The person below wears glasses


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True

TPBM is afraid to drink tap water.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

false

TPBM has a certain superstition


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

True

The person below likes the Grinch better than the Whos


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

False! 

TPBM will have delicious pizza this weekend.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False. Baked ziti from Olive Garden. 

Below poster busts out laughing randomly for no reason at all.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes i do Bwuahuahuahua! 
Ha!
Person below me twerks


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no. :lol

The person below me loves apple pie with ice cream


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True. It's not my favorite dessert but I'll certainly eat it.

The person below me has been watching the Fear Fest on AMC.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me plays some sort of sport.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False, though I plan on taking golf lessons in the future.

The person below me likes Italian food.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I like normal pasta and normal pizza SO YEAH!!! OM NOM NOM :teeth (I dont like all the fancy stuff tho :no ewww lol) But still pizza is italian so true ^^

The person below me wants kids some day


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm actually not sure. Don't know how to answer this one. For now I suppose I'll say false. xD

The person below me did their laundry today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False if I did my own laundry then what do I have a mum for? mwaaha >: D jk (well not rly since she does actully do my laundry)  
She washed 5 of my onesies yesterday tho ^^

The person below me prefers American dad to family guy


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't watch either, but I do like the Boyz 12 song (from American Dad) ^_^

The person below me likes edamame.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhh idk who that is so.. false?xD 

Person below me has gotten a wedgy


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I have never gotten one.

The next person has a video game system.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. But my roommate has one.

The person below has passed out from drinking before.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Prob true

TPBM had a big lunch


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

False. Skipped it.

TPBM likes pandas.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True. They're epically cute.

The person below me prefers egg rolls to spring rolls.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false, i love spring rolls

the person below me has been skiing


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False, though I wish. 

The person below me likes seafood.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

True!

TPBM has a cassette player.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, true!

The person below me has/has had a betta fish.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

a betta fish? Dont know what that is but im gna imagine some expensive tropical fish LOL so no :no only had goldfish and hammehead fish  I wnt a super expensive fish tank when I get my own house tho ^^ 1 of those big aquariams 
TLDR
Anyway I think my answers False lol.

The person below me prefer salted peanuts to roasted ones :yes
(pls dont be alergic to nuts) :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - they are both good. NO! I am not allergic to peanuts :lol

TPBM! You have not shouted in the last two days?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false, i have, but not very loudly and not directly at anyone

TPBM has more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. I think. I don't actually know since I have more shoes at home that I can't count at school. I think I have enough old pairs of shoes laying around though that there's at least ten pairs.

The person below me enjoys reality TV.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False x1000. Can't stand it.

The person below me likes buffalo sauce.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM speaks 3 languages.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False, but it would be nice.

The person below me has successfully baked a pumpkin pie.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

True. 

You speak Russian.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me watches Doctor Phil.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

True. 

The person below me owns a house next to Santa Claus.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM is in love.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

um um um 

The person below me will answer the above question :eyes


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

False, I will not answer the question 

The person below me has played spin the bottle


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^well, hmph! 

And um. I played some internet spin the bottle game for kids a long time ago...i got some virtual doggie kisses ^_^ hehe (if you chose "girl" it wouldn't let you get girl kisses, so only boy-kisses or animal-kisses) So, half true~ i guess :b no no, maybe that doesn't count lol.

The person below me is listening to a song right now?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> ^well, hmph!
> 
> And um. I played some internet spin the bottle game for kids a long time ago...i got some virtual doggie kisses ^_^ hehe (if you chose "girl" it wouldn't let you get girl kisses, so only boy-kisses or animal-kisses) So, half true~ i guess :b no no, maybe that doesn't count lol.
> 
> The person below me is listening to a song right now?


lol nice :b

and true! listening to this: 




The person below me is in college?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True :yes 

The person below me likes using pretty colored pens ^_^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hell naaw lol

Person below likes the show "Supernatural"


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False, never seen it.

The person below me listens to talk radio.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. No, no way, never, not of my own volition. My brother has made us to listen to some of his politically biased talk radio programs when we're all riding in his car together and it makes me feel like someone is perforating my eardrums with red hot pokers.

TPBM eats cereal at other times a day than just at breakfast.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True! :3

The person below me has experienced a nightmare in the past week.


----------



## SpaghettiCapsule (Oct 25, 2013)

True! Wasn't too bad but still counts. =)

The person below me has at least one cactus.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me can't wait to eat lots of candy tomorrow.


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

False

The person below me anonymously listens to Justin biber when he/she is alone at home


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me has had a sinus infection before. -_-


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

False

The person below me has wrestled a grizzly bear with their bare hands


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Would like it to be true but false 
The next person a knows how to change or has changed a flat tyre on a car


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me owns a cat.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

False. Used to.

TPBM can't swim


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

False

The person below me has plans for Halloween


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Eew false :< 

Person below me has a secret talent no one knows about


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False. It would be cool to though.

The person below me has had a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Talk of those who envy my looks... 
Person below me has never been to a restaurant alone.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True never would either

You have Watched a film this week?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

True 

Person below me has an inferiority complex


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me watches the Fresh Prince of Bel air every morning on TBS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE we dont have TBS  (and I dont rly like fresh prince of belair anymore) I like the start up song tho thats awsome :yes

The person below me kills spiders T_T


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

False, I don't wear socks indoors..js 

The person below me is eating something sweet.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Whoops, I did it wrong hehe >.< no I don't kill spiders.

The person below me has been to Canada.


----------



## SpaghettiCapsule (Oct 25, 2013)

False.

The person below me likes to drink hot chocolate.


----------



## Artem (May 13, 2013)

True!

The person below me watch The Walking Dead every Sunday.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've never seen it but I have all 3 seasons downloaded on my computer  

The person below me would av rather been born in a different county if they had the choice ^^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False! cuppy + America = :yes

The person below me drinks orange juice daily.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I've never been a fan of orange juice. Cranberry juice is far superior.

The person below me has eaten candy today.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, haha ^_^ my teacher brought candy for everyone 

The person below me likes tootsie rolls (that's what my teacher brought :d )


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False... never even bothered watching it ._ .
Person below me likes cold weather


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

True.......Living in a country where its hot most of the time, it would be nice if the weather was just perfectly sunny but cold

The person below me thinks Samurai Jack is cool


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never seen it so wouldn't know.

The person below me is the biggest fan of One Direction of all time.


----------



## xDandelionx (Oct 31, 2013)

False. 

The person below me stalks his/her colleagues/course mates on Facebook.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to...then I deleted my facebook cause it was making me feel jealous ._. 

The person below me prefers red grapes over green grapes.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

True

The person below me hates loud sounds coming from heavy machinery.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True, I guess. I'm not fond of them at least.

The person below me prefers warm weather to cold weather.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

False.

The next person loves to get drunk.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

False.

The person below me has a pet snake.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

false

tbpm likes cold weather.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me has their birthday in the spring.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, true! 

The person below me does not drink coffee.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

True.

The person below me views gaming as a fun hobby.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

False. I hate beans. 
The one below me lives near the coast.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Malek was cut-off, so

Malek's: True
Beary's: Obviously false.

The person below has a habit of telling lies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False,White lies come in handy though

True you like toffee apples?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True!

TPBM has paid a bill today.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but it occurs to me--I really should... Thanks for the reminder!

The person below me has painted toenails.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true 

the person below me has a puppy that likes red vine licorice


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

False  I don't even have a puppy

The person below me has an IQ of over 120


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True 

the person below me is in love with somebody


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I wish! If I could afford it, I'd probably do it.

TPBM bites their fingernails.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

True.

The person below me prefers brunettes over blondes..?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A lot of times true

TPBM can be cold hearted sometimes, or is cold hearted


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> A lot of times true
> 
> TPBM can be cold hearted sometimes, or is cold hearted


True.

The person below me is truly amazing


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

who can answer that without sounding like an ***hole?
okay i'll go with true 

the person below me is wants to go to an island with white sand and clear blue green water


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False



The person below me feels more alive at night


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

True

The person below me has never been kissed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False

TPBM is allergic to something


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

False. :tiptoe

The person below me drinks coffee.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, never liked it.
Person below knows how to rap! :<


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False, lol

TPBM knows how to dive


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True, but only off the low dive--not the high dive. Scared of heights.

TPBM eats midnight snacks.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True, sometimes. Everything does taste better then.

The person below me hates how commercials come up louder in volume than the actual program...


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

true, i also hate commercials altogether!

the person below me is a kind person in real life


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True, I try my best to be.

The person below me watches the Food Network when they get hungry...xD


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I only watch Food Porn...um, I mean Food Network...for the recipes!

(I'm lying. I actually watch it for their cooking contests, and restaurant makeovers, and Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives...)

TPBM hates vegetables.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False. Just some. 

The person below me has had to be on bed rest in his/her lifetime.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Falsified.

The person below once blew his nose in someones curtain?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False 

The person below me has seen someone die


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

False, thank goodness. o.o

The person below me has been ice skating.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Depends by what you mean by "has been ice skating"... If you mean has attempted it, true. If you mean has successfully done it and not humiliated themselves, false.

TPBW wears jewelry of any kind.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha. I love you. :3

True! =^0^=

The person below me wishes to meet Liza Minnelli.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure she sounds sweet.. o.o

Person below me watched the YouTube awards


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False. The person below me needs a hug.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True.

The person below me knows how to do the Moonwalk.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False.

The person below me suffers from extreme vanity.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False. 

The person below has brown eyes or hazel colored eyes.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, mine are brown 

The person below me has their headphones on but isn't listening to anything?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False. 

The person below me is beautiful


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me has blue eyes.


----------



## Gaby1993ish (Aug 20, 2013)

False

The person below me is in a relationship.


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

False

The person below me would like to help me change my answer to true.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, but don't believe i could, virtually speaking.

The person below has days where they randomly want to burst into tears, for no particular reason, but never do?


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

True

The person below me likes someone but is too afraid to say anything?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False 


The person below me is wearing a red shirt


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The sexy person below has never tried banana and soft cheese on a rice cake? Am i right or am i right?
(Its gorgeous by the way)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me is not afraid of ghosts.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

True..

The person below me has seen someone get shot.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False. Only in movies.

TPBM doesn't sleep until 4AM or later every night.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

True, try 10 AM or way later every night 


The amazing person below me is not judgemental.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True.

Person below me lives in there u.s


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True.

TPBM has gone surfing.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

The nxt person has jet skied?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False,no way Im afraid of water.

TPBM has bond with a feral kitten.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

False

The person below me would f*** a mermid given the opportunity and if it were possible.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

True.

TPBM is afraid of the dark.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

False.

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh no ._. FALSE

Person below me plays mmorpgs


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

True

The person below me got a secret fetish


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

Person below loves to lie flat on their back and stare at the stars?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

False.

The person below me likes to drink malt liquor.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

False.

The person below me knows how to fight


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I did go to some kickboxing exercise classes for a while.

TPBM loves cold weather.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FALSE (except when its 2 hot) :teeth

the person bekow me finds art interesting ^_^


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

True..

The person below me is a brunette.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. (For now. And naturally.)

TPBM brushes their teeth after every meal.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False (I aim for twice a day )

The person below me flosses daily


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False. Never.

The person below drank from a puddle of water when he was a kid?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Not that I can remember, anyway. Drank out of a garden hose, and swallowed my fair share of swimming pool, lake, and ocean water, though.

TPBM can do the splits.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False. That would be painful.

The supercalifragilisticexpialidocious person below has never kissed a girl/boy?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True :b blah.

The person below me has a pet doggie.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. My family has two.

The person below me has seen a movie in the theater in the past month.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

False, it's been years since I've seen one in a cinema.

TPBM has gotten black out drunk before.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never ever! (ugh drinking ) 

Person below me watched "Carrie" the remake


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

False. Is it any good?

The person below me smokes.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Tried to be a smoker a coupla times because energy. And weight loss. Hahaha, such lame reasons. Although, are there really any good ones? No, my body rejects all forms of smoking with a vengeance.

TPBM has shoplifted something at least once in their life.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

True


The person below me is cocky


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, im the opposite, thats probably why im here actually. No, it is. No 'probably' about it.

Anyway...the person below has once, as a kid, lost a shoe to a river?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

False.

The person below has worn braces at some point.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

True. For way too long (and may need 'em again)

The person below me has class tomorrow.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Tomorrow I will have class. But for tonight--vulgarity!!! Bwahaha. No, I don't go to school anymore, so I am classless...

TPBM watches too much tv.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, rarely.

The smooth talking chill walking son of a gun below has climbed in thru a bathroom window before


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True a lot of times oh lawd...my neighbor got her broom and yelled at me.. but i told her it was me lol

Person below me likes singing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True! But not in front of other people and not when I'm depressed.

TPBM prefers dogs over cats.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, cats are so stuck up, but they're very suave though. Gotta give em that.

The person below has read "1984".


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

False. Not yet, anyway.

Pasta is healthier than pizza.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me owns a Toyota.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False.

The person below me owns a Toshiba.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Two Dells -- pc and laptop. Both POS.

TPBM has gotten their first cold of the season already.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False
Person below me loves spiders


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, jesus, arrrghhhh, terrified of them...

The person below has reversed into a parked car and then drove off? (I know i have)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't drive yet~

The person below me likes baking cookies.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

During the holidays... maybe :um


The person below me likes who they are as a person.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True.

The person below me rubs their fingers between their toes before they get into bed?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not really, I do massage my feet from time to time though.

TPBM collects stamps.


----------



## Beautiful Scenery (Nov 13, 2013)

False

the person below me talks to themselves


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes! Crazy.
The person below me has cheated on their beloved once.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

False.
The person below me is an anime fan.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Only one piece fan.
Person below me watches Spongebob


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, first season, it was mental.

The person below has watched the tv show "In Treatment"?


----------



## Beautiful Scenery (Nov 13, 2013)

False never heard of it

The person below me is a vegetarian


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I love meat, yum yum yum

The person below me loooves flowery shampoo.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. I am, for couple of months in a year though.
TPBM is nervous about his/her posts here.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Opps, cuppycake got in the middle.
False, I don't like shampoos at all.
TPBM is nervous about his/her posts here.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False-ish, not for the most part but some post i think i am too honest, basically writing down my unfiltered thoughts, which makes me somewhat kinda nervous-ish.

The person below has loads of different hats?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not even one, false

Person below me hates bacon


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false, i love bacon

the person below me has just eaten a cinnabon and has frosting smeared on their face


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I didn't even know what a cinnabon was until I googled it.

The person below me is a fan of the TV show "Friends."


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False. 

The person below me has had a pet named Max.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Used to!  

The person below me has been bitten by a hamster at least one time in their life.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True :3

The person below me has seen a ufo.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true...i don't know if aliens were responsible, but it was an unidentified flying object.

the person below me likes to look at the stars at night


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

true. with someone special 

the person below me goes camping often


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

False.

The person below me has experienced a supernatural experience at one point in their life.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

So true.

The person below me has Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia (Fear of long words).


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

False.

The person below me is a true OG


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False. 


The person below me has a Facebook account.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

True

The person below me hates bees.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, bees are the bees knees.

The person below has listened to Gigi D'Agostino sometime in their life?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoo....false

Person below me has used Skype once in their life


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me doesn't have any allergies.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

true

The person below me is going to a concert soon


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

False.

The person below me wants a hippopotamus for Christmas and ONLY a hippopotamus will do.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

nooooooo no room for it

the person below me has a piece of jewelry that has special meaning


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

false

The person below me will say false


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

False. I will type false









The person below me tells white lies.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

(Touché, never has my "Smug Spongebob" avatar been so relevant.)
True. 

The person below me has karate chopped someone on the head before?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

true.

the person below me has a glass eye!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False.

The person below me has a Last.fm account.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, from ages ago.

The person below me likes this music:


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

True. Good one.
The person below enjoys youtube comments.



MuckyMuck said:


> false
> 
> The person below me will say false


Nice question. It took me sometime to think of an answer.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True, I love 'em.

(But not quite as much as...)

TPBM enjoys Reddit comments.



MuckyMuck said:


> The person below me will say false





euphoria04 said:


> False. I will type false


HAH! Brilliant.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ehh reddit? I just found out it existed a while ago.False

Person below me knows Waka Waka eh eh song


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below me often glances at his watch/phone for the time, look away, still not know the time and has to glance again


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

TPBM is shy around girls.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Couldn't be more true.

The person below me has laughed hysterically at least once today.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me is wearing some sort of jewelry right now.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, not a jewelry type of kettle, or guy, or however that phrase goes...

....anyway, the person below me, when having to wake up for something early, there and then is completely determined to go to bed much earlier the next night, but never does?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

So True. Are you spying on me?
The person below me spends a lot of time in the bed after being awake.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Absoutely true. Sometimes I lay awake in bed for 2 hours.

The person below me can imitate some cartoon voices.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Actually yes. Lol True

Person below me likes cereal with bananas


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i add my own bits of banana to porridge and such

The person below me has many times come to an animals aid


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Only once in my whole life.
The person below me is afraid of ants.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. They can be pretty gross sometimes, though 

The person below me likes to drink Dr Pepper.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, especially for shirts.

The person below watches at least 3 movies every week.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, used to watch about 10 a week, not anymore, about 1 a week now. 

The person below loves a cup of coffee but can never drink one first thing in the morning


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

True and False, I love my morning cup of Java..

TPBM has caught a fish in their lifetime.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I used to love fishing when I was younger.

The person below me hates broccoli.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I like broccoli  I mean I don't LOVE it; it's fine 

The person below me likes snails ^_^


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, kinda, i dont hate em but i dont like em either. Me and snails are indifferent to each other.

The person below me sometimes feel like they have a split personality, sometimes they are completely determined to live life to the full, other times they're content with what they've got and focus on the smaller pleasures of life.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I quess I'd have to say true.

The person below me is currently wearing a shirt with text on it.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false, no text

the person below is wearing two different colors of socks


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Why would I?

TPBM is good looking.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I can be cute sometimes :b

The person below me looooves whipped cream ^_^


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Indeed
The person below me has blue eyes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, brown.

The person below me knows who Jacque Fresco is.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

True. Thanks to Peter. He is getting old though.

TPBM knows how to cook well.


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

True!  I feel like a kitchen queen.

TPBM is looking forward to the holidays.


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Somewhat true.

The person below me watches tennis.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - very rarely.

TPBM enjoys soccer.


----------



## Cullien (Nov 15, 2013)

False.
The person below me likes children and animals.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

true
the person below likes the countryside..?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, it's so peaceful 

The person below me has played Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, spent many a hour trying to collect all those damn skate letters, was always crap at that part.

The person below me sometimes finds themselves sitting by their keyboard(musical) trying to learn songs from youtube tutorials?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I practice songs on my keyboard almost every day.

The person below me has a Facebook account but hardly uses it.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

False, Don't have an account, Don't want one.

TPBM has had to have surgery


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

Unfortunately true.

TPBM likes black clothes.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

True

TPBM is/was a straight A student


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Whee~ ^_^ (True for now)

The person below me had some fastfood this week?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

True

TPBM is shorter than 5'8"


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I'm 5'8

Person below me likes red bull


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False.
The person below me hates soft drinks.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, dont hate but dont drink any either.

The person below me loves photography


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

True, sort of.

TPBM isn't wearing pants


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, too cold not to.

The person below loves sitting back with a cup of cocoa and a good book.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

False, don't drink

TPBM has a fast computer


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty fast, much faster than our old ~7 year old computer in the living room. That one takes sooo long to start up, and it keeps freezing! I am very happy with my laptop ^_^

*ahem* 
The person below me has tried dragon fruit? (did you like it?)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

False

The person below me has broken a bone before.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think so, but I never got it checked :s
(Tried to catch a football in high school PE; it hit my middle finger in a weird way. Swelled up and turned purple, then green, and then it got better ) I'll put "True" 

The person below me is going to make something for Thanksgiving~


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhm no 

Person below me likes cooking


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

Sometimes when the person below me is alone, he/she keeps the TV on just so it wouldn't feel lonely, even if there's nothing good to watch at the moment.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, im the opposite, if the tv was on and i was alone i would turn it off, i love the silence and peace by myself.

The person below me loves astronomy.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, it's very fascinating.

The person below me likes to read Guinness World Records-books.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't read them anymore! I know I used to when I was younger :yes

The person below me has been to see a musical.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me prefers pie over cake.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yep

the person below me is drunk


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below me is very impatient when buying something new and exciting, and will often pay more just to have even a day or so earlier.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

sometimes, true

the person below me has caught a frog


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False. But I have been present at the catching of a frog :b

TPBM has a messy room.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. I usually keep it in order once in a while.

TPBM thinks he might be a special person who will one day save humanity. LOL.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I know so. 

Person below me goes on omegle


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

No

The person below me is going shopping for black friday today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, just a normal stupid Friday here in Ireland.

The person below me loves opening new things, the smell, the shine and treats every little aspect with great care as if it was made from glass.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. I don't think there is such thing as black friday in Africa.

TPBM has at least once stayed awake the entire night.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ Why does this always happen?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I stay awake all night quite a bit so true for me.

TPBM watches too much television.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

Person below me loves Jennifer Lawrence :3


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM didn't go shopping on black friday.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i actually did, unknowingly, there's no black Friday here but oddly enough some shops did have a sale yesterday, without advertising or even mentioning the term "black Friday". Maybe its catching on.

Anyways, the person below me loves Christmas but also finds it can be a tough time emotionally here and there, whether it be because the pain of nostalgia Christmas tends to bring or because they feel lonely, even when surrounded by family.

(Well, that has to be the longest and most unstraightforward true or false yet)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not exactly true, but I sort of know what you mean. 

TPBM never puts up a Christmas tree/house decorations until well into December?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True, simply because I don't have a Xmas tree.

TPBM is Santa Claus.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, but I am one of his elves :yes

The person below me sometimes watches TV-shows or movies he/she has recorded and accidentally watches the commercials and then realizes he/she could've just skipped them.


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Somewhat true.

The person below me likes Lady Gaga.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Very true.

The person below me often keeps many many tabs open at the same time when surfing the Internet.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

the poster below me like to blame other people for their shortcomings and problems


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me watches a lot of reality TV-shows.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Very False, hate em' so i does.

The person below me has drank some Hobgoblin before. (or even know what it is)



The Islander said:


> The person below me sometimes watches TV-shows or movies he/she has recorded and accidentally watches the commercials and then realizes he/she could've just skipped them.[


Kinda sad how many times this happens to me.


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

False, but will have to give it a try some time

The person below me loves the 80's


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. More on the 90's.
TPBM considers themselves slow in this fast paced world of tech.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

True. Though i'm aware of new technology I don't actually own, or if I did, would use any of it. What I have still works.

TPBM hates drinking coffee (like I do)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

False. My first love is my coffee machine.

TPBM is planning to sky dive very soon.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM is spending Christmas with their family.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, we don't celebrate christmast


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False?

TPBM avoids babies.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

False, I love babies.

The person below me hates cold weather.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

False
TPBM watches spongebob sometimes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, never heard of it.

The person below me has always planned to write a story because they think they have great ideas or they simply want to express themselves, but has yet to ever start


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I haven't just started but completed in some cases.

The person below me as watched a movie today.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

False, don't watch many movies.

TPBM has tattooed their whole body.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False.

This person likes dubstep


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

False 

TPBM can play the guitar


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

False, unless Guitar Hero counts.

The person below me ate a sandwich of any sort today.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

false 
TPBM stuffs his or hers socks with peanut butter and the other one with jelly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Almond butter. It's pricier, but the quality is worth it.

TPBM likes to cook.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

True, but only simple things.

TPBM has a Netflix subscription.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False ._ 

Person below me Likes Gangnam Style


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus Christ False 

TPBM lives in the United States EAST of the Mississippi River


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

False.

TPBM is naked.


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

False.

TPBM has traveled somewhere by boat.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

false
the person below me sucks his or her thumbs when they get scared


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Falsey

The person below me, yeah you, loves curling up in a cold bed.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

False- it has to be warm.



TPBM is not afraid of getting his/her hands dirty.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True, I wash my hands about 15 times a day, I also use hand sanitizer very frequently. 


TPBM has witnessed supernatural things.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't think so. have you? :O

The person below me likes jpop


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Just came off from google for Jpop. False.
TPBM is now alone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That is totally like totally buttershinning False ._.

Person below me has dogs


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True, although I spend the majority of the year at school away from them.

The person below me lives somewhere where it snows in the winter.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Mostly false, it doesn't snow often enough in Ireland in any case, but when it does it snows everywhere except my town, we like live in this valley and the snow just seems to skip us. Drives me crazy since i love snow.

The person below me loves the Jurassic Park theme song


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

True, I love classical music and movie scores like JP are especially awesome.

TPBM has at least one Christmas decoration up in the same room they are in right now.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

False, but I want to get some soon.

TPBM has seen an episode of Family Guy.


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

True, I've seen them all.
The person below me likes Doritos


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

False... until I actually eat one. Then I can't stop.


TPBM is wary of goats.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Nope, but bears scare me. 

TPBM wrestled a bear once


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. No way. The biggest animal I've wrestled is a cat.

TPBM considers themselves a nerd of some-kind.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

yes!

tpbm has eaten uncommon meats.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

TRue..

Person below me likes soccer


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

True. Loves the German National Team.
TPBM likes martial arts.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

true
TPBM likes modern family


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what that is, so the only logically valid answer is false.

The person below me likes Ukrainean folk art.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below me loved the attitude era of wrestling


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

false

TPBM has listened to Eminems latest album


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False.
TPBM has listens to inspiring music for work or homework.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

False. Though I have at times, it's not enough to say true.

TPBM has been over 100 MPH in a car.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I haven't, and to be honest, I really don't want to. I feel like I'd panic.

The person below me has a first language other than English.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True.
Person below me believes in the supernatural


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, im way too logical

The person below me, forum wise, not sexually, feels all they need right now in life is that person, that "soulmate", that "one", and everything will be fine like a dandeline


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Contrary to what's probably good, I feel the opposite.
The person below me would love to have a child at some point.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

erm, False.

The person below me likes bunnies.
















look at their wittle nosies! <3


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True, hehe they look lovely.

TPBM loves to cuddle a kitten.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I would if I could, but I'm allergic.

TPBM thinks it's funny when dogs chase their tails.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True ._ .

Person likes to play rpgs


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False. 

TPBM quite often sees foxes where you live (here mainly in winter when they scavenge in bins).


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I've only seen a fox once (if it even was a fox, it just ran across the street quickly so I'm not even sure :b).

The person below me prefers hot weather over cold weather.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

True, I do prefer summer over winter.

TPBM likes listening to John Lennon songs.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

True-ish. I don't hate them, but I don't own any of their music nor would I pay $200 to see them


TPBM lives like a rolling stone, gathering no moss.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False quite stationery really.

TPBM thinks Fleetwood Mac rock.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Sorry, no clue what or who that is.
The person below me have been to a live musical performance at least once.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has actually tried to count sheep to fall asleep.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True, when I was younger. 

The person below me likes going to the dentist.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

false.

TPBM has hit someone before


----------



## SocialDebris (Oct 13, 2013)

False - I don't count fighting with siblings. 

The person below me likes pink cotton candy.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

False, what we call Fairy Floss in Australia. Don't really like it, too sweet for my liking.

TPBM watches a lot of Youtube videos.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True

TPBM was named after someone


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

False

TPBM prefers desktops over laptops.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

False. 

TPBM - Prefers winter over summer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True..even naked it's still hot.

He or she chews on bottles


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False.

He or she no longer uses any incandescent lightbulbs at home, only CFL or LED ones.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

False. 

Getting rid of lead paint is better than leaving it there.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tralse

The person below me actually tried to get to the end of a rainbow when they were a kid


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True. That was time well spent.

The person below me has practiced lucid dreaming.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

False.

TPBM is on a diet


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

True! Unfortunately... 


TPBM does not need to diet.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Are you working today?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes. So True. Writing this from the office.
TPBM is in love.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True :3

This person likes the show " charmed"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, very finicky regarding tv shows.

The person below me loves the movie "Groundhog Day".


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

It's all right.

TPBM is crazy for chocolate.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, only eat it rarely now.

TPBM has a lot of books/quite often gets new ones.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

False, I have cleared most of them out.

TPBM cries when they see a double rainbow.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, but i love rainbows.

The person below me hates that feeling that comes after having a row with a family member


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True. I really, really hate it and the bad feelings last a long time. Omg thank you for this question, I just remembered it's my sister's birthday.

TPBM loves peanut butter.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

True. I often do spread it in questionable places.

TPBM Enjoys the smell of new shoes.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I pretty much enjoy the smell of anything new.

The person below me doesn't like to watch sad movies.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> True. I often do spread it in questionable places.


My, my, my, my, my...I bet you do.

Sometimes I really do like to watch sad movies.

TPBM does not wear underwear.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, although i never did when i was a kid, its a nice feeling. Hmmmmm

The person below me knew that Martika was the original, and better, singer, of "Like Toy Soldiers", not Eminem.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True

TPBM likes the original Wizard of Oz


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no ._.

tpbm likes scaring children


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yesss as long as it's not too bad. I also enjoy scaring adults. 

TPBM has flown a kite before.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True 

The person below me could stare at a starry sky for ages.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

If I'm lying down on a lawnchair or blaket I can watch the night skies for falling stars, satellites and UFO's for awhile. 

TPBM has seen a UFO.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, in a very literal sense rather than a circular ship with flashing lights and gammy aliens walking around.

The person below has stolen sweets from somebodies car once.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Faaalse 

The person below me has had rice milk.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, its lovely.

The person below me loved "Rugrats"


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.


TPBM sleeps with a teddy bear.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

mmm...I guess this is true! haha. I have a few stuffed animals on my bed, and one of them is a bear.

The person below me regularly moisturizes their hands.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

True, especially this time of the year.

TPBM has more than 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

False, but not by much for some reason.

TPBM likes celery.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

True. I enjoy a good, hearty crunch to my vegetables.



TPBM has attempted to bend spoons.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, both with my hands and my mind 

The person below me is wearing slippers.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope I'm in bed

.
Person below me wears socks with sandals like me ._ .


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Nope I'm in bed
> 
> .
> Person below me wears socks with sandals like me ._ .


True and/or False. Do I wear them? all the time?
Would I wear them?

The person below me should be doing work right now.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I actually have no idea what it smells like, but I can't like a smell that I don't know so...

The person below me has bought someone a Christmas present in the past week.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, not done that yet!

The person below me has before or is currently trying, to create a new forum.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

False. 

The person below can fold a paper airplane from memory.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

True, just a very simple one.

TPBM keeps their things very organized.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, im tidy but not like a mental case tidy.

The person below me is like a complete retard if they get up early, clumsy, cant talk or think right etc...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Fasle, I'm a morning person, but today I slept in and got up late and that's exactly what I felt like!

TPBM likes spicy food.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Gah, false, cannot! (a liiittle bit is okay though )

The person below me ate some chocolate today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i only really eat dark chocolate

The person below me sometimes feels like days and months tend to drift by and not much changes, this worries them sometimes


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

True. Certainly.

The person below me likes roller coasters!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

H to no false >_ > 
Gonna die from heart attack..oh me gurd..


Person below me has never been in a pool


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I was just in a pool last thursday in fact (*cold*)

The person below me uses a flip-phone.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

side flip, or clam shell, whatever they're called.

tpbm detests being beaten with sledge hammers


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, I hate it

TPBM likes standard poodles


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope.

tpbm detests tests


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

False, nothing feels quite like it when you know you've nailed the answer right on the head :b

TPBM is excited for Christmas


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

none whatsoever. 

tpbm can bench their body weight


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL... no.


TPBM is currently leaning against a bench.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.


TPBM likes to watch the sunset.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sure do.

The person below me loves Billy Oceans "Red Light Spells Danger"


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

false

TPBM hasn't been to the movies in months


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

tr00

tpbm uses leet speak to annoy grammar nazis


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False! I liek teh grammar.

The person below me is ADDICTED TO CHRISTMAS COOKIES OMG

edit: This thread is 404 pages long o_o


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM loves controversy.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, I don't like controversy much...

The person below me loooooves garlic.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

True and False. I hate raw garlic. I love them in sausages.

The person below me loves lemons.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True :3

Person below me has all 4 wisdom teeth


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine haven't grown in yet! 

The person below me drinks soy milk.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

False. 

The person below me walks to work.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

False, I drive there.

TPBM is doing something special for Christmas.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

True. I am trying to spend it alone.

The person below me likes walking.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me often wears two t-shirts under their top


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

True

The person below me put cruise control on 85+ regularly when on the interstate.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, "cruise control" and "interstate" dont even apply to me. And my car doing 85+, that would be funny to see....and probably deadly.

The person below me always gets eletric shocks from shopping trolleys/carts


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False... I didn't know that could even happen. Shopping trollies added to the list of Things That Are More Dangerous Than They Seem.

TPBM owns an exotic ritual mask.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i have a glow in the dark jason mask 

tpbm occasionally thinks of toilet paper bowel movement when they read tpbm


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i never ever thought that.

toilet paper bowel movement has gone down a river in a barrel cut in half before.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

>.> how did you know?

tpbm has been punched more than once


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, oh the good old says of getting punched. Well, actually no, they were terrible days really.

The person below me will not post their message below


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

false.

tpbm wore an itsy bitsy tinnie winnie yellow hat for no good reason today


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, not today.

The potato eating drunk below me never ate a potato while drunk before (whaaaaaaa??)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Potatoes are best whilst drunk (there is an entire nation that supports this theory).



TPBM enjoys a kebab even when sober.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, _especially_ when sober.

The person below me will say "false."


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope. Aha xD

Person below me secretly love s music that's embarrassing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Boy bands. My secret shame, guilty pleasure, Boyz II Men, Backstreet Boys, N'Sync... Heck, I even liked a couple Spice Girls songs, for that matter...

TPBM has already made New Years resolutions and is dying to share them with us.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, kinda, i have plans that i think will change everything and i'm really determined to stick to them. But im not dying to share them. (Probably see a huge thread from me about them soon)

The person below me finds it awkward to lick things in front of people, things like ice-cream cones, yogurt tops, etc...


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Why would I?
TPBM is afraid of ants.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Not afraid, but I do not like sharing my home with them. Like to kill them with various products.



TPBM is juggling a number of Christmas engagements.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, eww Christmas.

Person below me likes to day dream when in public transport


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False, it's usually only ~10 minutes or less at a time for me, so I need to stay aware! (of when to get off)

The person below me is good at wrapping presents.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

True, but I usually put them in gift bags.

The person below me isn't easily embarrassed.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. I am probably the worst.
TPBM easily blushes.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, true!! My face gets pink so easily :b

The person below me likes the show Frasier.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

False. I'm not a big fan of it.



TPBM has lost the remote for the TV and does not really care to look for it.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

true
TPBM likes singing in the shower


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. But I often just move my lips and kind of whisper some lyrics or hum a melody in the shower, I don't want anyone to hear me sing out loud :afr

The person below me doesn't like to watch shows like Idols or Talent because he/she might feel embarassed for some of the performers or get nervous for them.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

mmm, false, I just think they're kinda boring (and when I was younger, I would get jealous of the crazy-talented beautiful young people :b) Oh, except the acapella one, that's kinda cool.

And I totally do the whisper-sing in the shower thing too! haha, don't want anyone to hear!!

The person below me drinks tea?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

On occasion I like proper loose leaf tea. Otherwise, it's strictly espresso coffee for me.



TPBM finds Bad Santa to be in poor taste.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

never watched it

tpbm has watched the new salad fingers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

You have points on your driving licence?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

im not sure.

tpbm has a flip phone


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, but I've had 2 of them before.

The person below me always stays up late, doesn't matter if it's weekend/holiday or not.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

True. I should probably be in bed now.

The person below me is scared of the dark.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I get a bit spooked out sometimes when it's dark, but I don't really think it's a full fledged fear.

The person below me is currently a student.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

TPBM is a good baker


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

no I burn errything

this person likes miley cyrus new change


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

don't like anything about her new or old.

tpbm watches burn notice reruns


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me watches the news every day.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't, but I should  ...
*News music in the background* 
Oh! I guess I do have it on in the background when there's nothing else on :lol 

The person below me likes wearing hats.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

False

The person below me loves chocolates


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True mhm 

This person likes foreign music


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. I guess. I like British music, although it's still in English. I also like some songs in other languages that I've heard, but I don't seek it out.

The person below me lives where it's snowed in the past week.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True : )

Tpbm went shopping today


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

false
TPBM didnt change their clothes


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

depends on what time frame you're speaking of

tpbm would rather have their eyes gouged out than sit through commercials


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I actually like some commercials :b

Tpbm knows how to solve Rubik's cubes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True-ish 

The person below me loves a good stir-fry?


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

True, but only on a few occasions cause it's not that healthy

The person below me is ticklish.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

True :b

The person below me likes chex mix :3


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

True, except for the pretzels

The person below me is not religious


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True, don't care for religion, but I'm not atheist either.


Person below loved high school


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False!

Tpbm has a tattoo


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, but i do have a terrible memory and have to write stuff on my hands a lot, so if you seen me you'd think i had a tatoo on my hand, a very ****ty one.

The person below wears a neck warmer?


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

false.

The person below me lives in a city.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below moi has their own espresso machine?


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

True, we have but we're not using it tho

Tpbm, likes eating Mayonnaise?


----------



## pokerstar (Jun 23, 2013)

false 

The person below me is from Westside Compton


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

False.

The person below me has a creative hobby.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, photography/drawing.

The person below me loves dark chocolate?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True, I love all chocolate! 
The person below me forgot to eat.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i never forget.

The person below me always wanted to play the guitar, but didnt have the patience/discipline?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True. I had a guitar, but i quickly gave up trying to learn. 
The person below me has read a book in a foreign language.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

True. Attempted but was utterly confused.

The person below me has a lot of books they haven't read.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, my kindle is packed with books i have yet to read.

The person below has read "Flowers for Algernon"?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

False.

The person below me has attempted to try CBT.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

False. Never been to any kind of therapy.

TPBM goes on a youtube kittens' video streak from time to time.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Hahahah, true!
The person below me never watches TV.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i rarely watch it but not never.

The person below loves dipping a biscuit, preferably Hobnobs, into coffee?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope

tpbm is related to bill gates, and broke.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No, kim kardashian, broke but in another sense.

Person chews on bottles too..


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Chews on bottles... That would be false. (chews on bottles?! I'm a bit confused...)

The person below me speaks to themselves (out loud) when no one else is around.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

True

The person below me will answer falsely to this.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

False... 

The person below me sleeps on their side.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, most of the time.

The person below me writes song lyrics or poetry.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False-ish, i used to in school. 

The person below kicks their dog a lot when walking round the house in the dark?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False. That happens sometimes with my cat...

The person below me keeps a journal.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i always wanted but hated the thought of someone reading it, well, while i was alive anyway.

The person below spent a lot of time playing in nature as a kid i.e. climbing trees, building camps etc...


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True! I didn't have a computer until i was like 12-13 years old so i had to find some other form of entertainment... Mostly climbing trees and playing with every stray dog i could find 

The person below loves to swim.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, although im not very good at it. I try to attend the pool at least once a week.

The person below me had a crush on a schoolteacher at some stage?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

True.

The person below me has a messy room.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I try to keep it clean as much as possible. Sometimes it gets away from me  

Tpbm loves hockey


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below loves this song:


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True

The person below me doesn't remember their dreams.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I remember most. 

Person below me still likes Disney channel


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False, i was a Cartoon Network girl when i did watch cartoons anyway. Nowadays cartoons are pretty bad, in my opinion... But i do still watch Looney Tunes 

The person below me isn't scared of death.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i know i am going to die and it doesn't bother me because its something thats "far away", but put it in front of me i would be terrified, we all would be.

The person below me was haunted by a particular dream while growing up?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I think (cant rly remember) lol

The person below me wants a new pet


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False (I have too many already)

The person below me plays guitar


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but I once had a violin (even tho I couldn't play it) xD

The person below me wishes they were younger


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. What, and have to repeat living this long? No way! 

The person below me is guilty of starting a forest fire


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False, I was always very careful making (and putting out) fires..

The person below me can only fall asleep in complete darkness.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

False

TPBM belives in ghost or spirits


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

false
tpbm has tattoos


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

False

TPBM watches the Olympics


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, no sports for me 

The person below me has the habit of looking back often when walking down the street.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm likes to play Jenga


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, even though i rarely do.

The person below me has camped with a tent in a field as a kid, at least once?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True quite a few times with my bro/sis/friends ^_^ The fresh air smells so good at like 4am its so fresh 

The person below me hasn't eaten mcdonalds for over 2 month


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i eat out of McDonalds like once a month, i go for the coffee but always end up getting food.

The person below me has shoplifted something ridiculous sometime in their life? (like a turnip)


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

True. I stole some barbie's shoes when I was a little kid.

The person below me doesn't like the taste of protein bars.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

usually false

tpbm knows someone over the age of 20 who wears superman pajamas


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False

The person below me likes toast with Nutella.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False. I hardly eat Nutella. 

The person below me watches Kill la Kill.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

False.

The person below me likes fried chicken


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_True. Who doesn't like fried chicken?

The person below me likes Justin Bieber._


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Eww no xD false

Person below me eats a lot but never gain weights


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

False 

The person below me is not wearing underwear.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm is a vegetarian


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Nada. But I had a friend who was vegan and so I know a lot of awesome vegetarian restaurants 

The person below me thinks NBA>NFL.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False.. (not really my thing)

The person below me has eaten cat food once to see how it tastes.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i have eaten dogfood though, twice. Once my brother put it in my sandwich as a joke, i never even noticed. Second as a challenge, i never turn down a challenge. 

The person below me used to remove flies from spiderwebs as a kid?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

False. I didn't even have to gut to come close to spider webs.

The person below me enjoys reading memes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True xD i love them

This person enjoys romance movies


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> True xD i love them
> 
> This person enjoys romance movies


False. I used to. Now I hate them. They make me feel depressed.

Tpbm likes cold pizza.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True..sometimes better that way!

Tpbm is addicted to caffeine


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

False, I don't like much caffeine, it makes me nervous  

Tpbm likes to wear pink shirts


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i like pink but it's not my color

tpbm has seen bigfoot before so they know it exists


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, dont get me started on bigfoot, always have debates with my brother over his existence. Which of course he doesn't exist.

The person below me loves brown sugar, or even better, muscovado sugar?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Half true... I do love brown sugar but have never heard of muscovado sugar :stu

Tpbm is afraid of spiders


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> False, dont get me started on bigfoot, always have debates with my brother over his existence. Which of course he doesn't exist.


hahaha :lol



Ally said:


> Tpbm is afraid of spiders


Yes! :afr

tpbm has seen their own reflection


----------



## Fatguyinalittlecoat (Jan 21, 2014)

True, seen it in my toilet last week after my business, didn't know they can reach that long!!!! 

Tpbm has kids


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I'm too young xD

Person has been in a school play


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I have! In elementary school.

Tpbm likes chocolate milk


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mmmmmm True specially chocolate fudge brownie flavour :yes

The person below me is alergic to something


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

False! I don't know if I do have allergies to something or I haven't yet discovered it

The person belows me loves Justin Bieber and he/she likes sing JB songs


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Mnope. False!

The person below me likes spiders? Especially fuzzy ones?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I don't especially like spiders/rarely see them but at least if not poisonous, they have a right to live. 

You do like ladybirds, even in summer they're not often seen either?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True. I like ladybirds. They're cute. But i find spiders more fascinating, although i wouldn't touch them...

The person below me doesn't like the taste of green olives.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True, they taste horrible.

Person below me has visited many countries


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Only Canada and Mexico. I wish I could, though. Maybe someday... Like when I win the lottery...

TPBM ate weird, random things as a little kid.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, false, but I remember eating some body lotion a couple times in the last few years...
(cause it smelled like coconut, and I wanted to see if it tasted as good as it smelled!!...it didn't)

The person below me should be doing something else right now.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

home work v.v

tpbm hates homework


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, rarely did it.

The person below me had a little stray dog that would follow them around as a kid, in the end it became their dog and their best friend?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

False

TPBM eats cereal for breakfast.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

very true

tpbm has more than one portable electronic that they use regularly


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Erm Probably false I mostly just use my computer an watch tv ^^ lol

The person below me eats more junk food than healthy food


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False (formerly true)

The person below me can tie a knot in a cherry stem with their tongue.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably false but never tried :lol 

The person below me eats more candy than chocolate ^^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm took a nap today


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, never sleep during the day.

The person below me seen nearby mountains as a kid and thought they could walk to them, even tried?


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I was the one who told my sister she was ridiculous for thinking they were that close.

The person below me has brown eyes.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me tried to sneak up on a cow and ride it around like a horse once?(i know i did)


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. But, I did once collect the mushrooms by the cow.

The person below me has seen a pyramid in person.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

AskNoQuarter said:


> The person below me has seen a pyramid in person.


False but I bet it's amazing!

tpbm has been obsessed with butterflies


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, although i remember chasing a butterfly around the yard for about 2 hours one day, when i was a kid, ... good times.

The person below me put a ridiculous amount of sugar on their cereal when they were a kid?

(And i seen the post before you edited it housebunny, there is no shame in trying to ride around cows, well, not much)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope.

tpbm once ran away and joined the circus before being kicked out for being too weird.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

True, and sometimes I still do! Especially on bran flakes or Cheerios.

The person below me can roller skate backwards.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no

tpbm can lick their eye


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

tpbm has thrown away a doughnut or cake, then had second thoughts and pulled it back out and had a bite


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

probably

tpbm has hacked loogies that left splashes larger than their own head


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

No way, false, i hate spitting, wah, wahhh, arrrghhhhhhhhhh! (_just some random screaming)_

The person below me used to wrestle with their siblings on their bed as kids?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false we were all girls and we didn't wrestle but i did wrestle the dog. that chihuahua never stood a chance against my superior moves.

tpbm likes to sing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Trus-ish, i often find myself singing or humming (_humming?_), either a song thats stuck in my head or some made up crazy song of mine. Oddly enough, the song from the simpsons episode where bart is stuck down a well has been stuck in my head for about a month now i.e. "_We're sending our love down the well, all the way down..._"

The person below me often made a swing from a sack, grass and rope as a kid?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm true xD...

Person below me has a crush on someone


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

waaaaaa

The person below me is scared of heights


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False

TPBM has bad morning breath


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe, i'll test it out on my sister tomoz >: D 

The person below me would switch countries if it was that easy? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. I'm curious and I could use a change of scenery, but it's definitely not that easy. Lol.

TPBM finds creative outlets to express themselves.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True, although it's mostly just writing. 

The person below me likes jazz.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm has a birthday coming up soon


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False.

The person below me has played golf in a completely inappropriate place before?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

False

The person below me has a calendar in his/her room.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False

The person below me can surf


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, I cant even swim :cry lol (drowned in Spain when I was 9 been scared of water ever since) 

The person below me is abouts to share there favourite tv show with us? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Face Off on the SYFY channel. I love their creativity.

TPBM takes vitamins.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. 

The person below me loves to sing.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Singing along with stuff on youtube right now, in fact.

TPBM has made a snowman.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, but it was a few years ago 

The person below me has attempted teleportation.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dam lol True
like 4 years ago we used to play RuneScape in the garden with home made wooden swords an shields and we'd pretend to teleport (runescapes a game) -hides- :lol

The person below me prefers to play video games more than watching films ^^


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

False . Not a real video game person. I love movies thought. 

The person below me has tried dog food before.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Sort of. My babysitter's kids and I ate some Milk Bone dog biscuits when I was around 5. They were nice and crunchy. 

TPBM has tried writing with their foot.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've tried writing with my left hand that and im so bad :cry 

The person below me is sleeeppppy


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

only slightly

tpbm has no favorite tv show


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False!

Tpbm keeps a diary


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no.

tpbm has seriously contemplated world domination


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Truuuue I wna be the king of the universe! (ok false) but I have dreamnt of having special super powers and being the president of america + the queen of englands personal body guards (i've had that dream alot lol)

The person below me has told atleast 1 lie in the past 48 hours


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True...but only white ones

Tpbm likes the tv show Pretty Little Liars?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I've not watched a single episode of it. Maybe I should... 

The person below me has almost choked on candy before. (I know I have, twice :afr)


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False but my cousin almost choked on a cookie.

The person below me is sick/ill right now.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh but I only just woke up not so long ago and its 2pm #DamMySleepingPatternIsMessedUp lol 

The person below me made a new years resoloution


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False... don't remember the last time I did

Tpbm secretly likes the show Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've never seen any episodes (never seen it shown on tv) but I know what kinda show it is and i'd 100% like it :yes 

The person below me hates black an white movies


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False. 

TPBM is thirsty.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False until u mentioned it but now true :cry luckily I have a secret supply of irn bru next to my bed









The person below me has falling asleep while watchin a film in the last few weeks ^^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True... yesterday lol but in my defence I didn't really plan on watching it

Tpbm has already bought valentines candy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

True 

TPBM wants my candy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

#DatSoundsWrong :lol

True if were talking about actual candy u eat lol 

The person below me is probably goin to order take away in the next week ^^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> Lol


You just did a C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

The person below me likes grapes.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True.

TPBM has broken a bone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True I broke 1 in my foot when I was like 14  (up until then I always used to say "i've never broke a bone in my body" lol

The person below me loves bouncy castles ^^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. Oh god, childhood traumas... :afr

The person below me thinks Romans are overrated.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

tpbm eats their vegetables


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me seems to attract dogs with wet paws when they are wearing good clothes?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True, my dogs xD

This person watched the grammys


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

N0!

tpbm can shred a guitar


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Currently false; formerly true.

The person below me thinks soft shell crabs are good eats.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew false. 

The person below me has never been to Disneyland/world but wants to go ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, I've been to both--but I'd go again.

TPBM has hit the bullseye on a dartboard before.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I sure have

The person below me used to love _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_ growing up, then moved onto _Angel_?


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I actually never liked both

TPBM likes to read


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

true

tpbm likes history


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me has gotten a black-eye before?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

yes.

tpbm has fed the machine today


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, or is it? hmmmm

The person below loves a good roll around with the dog?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

True c:

The person below me has made mud pies as a child.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Pies? I dont know, i used to make mudballs and have mudball fights, if thats what you meant? Probably not.

The person below has got something stuck in the spokes of the front wheel of their bike, causing them to fly over the handlebars sometime in their life?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

newp

tpbm is currently not on fire


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

True, I am not on fire.

The person below me has hugged a tree.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Not sure really

TPBM has cool toys


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

some would say so

tpbm is enraged by their credit score


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False, I have no idea what it is and don't care. 

The person below me likes a salt after a sweet.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no.


tpbm once attempted to drink tea, and failed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I always drink tea, false.

This person sings while driving o.o


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure

This persons car stereo is not working.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I don't have a car

TPBM has been in a relationship


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish! 

TPBM has never been drunk in the life.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

emm.. False...

The person below me has a mustache...?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, although it can't compete with the one in my avatar :{)

The person below me has bowled a spare before.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me has made a big pile outta cut grass to jump on from a high wall or such before?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope....but it sounds like a good idea

tpbm has fuled a jet before


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, although once in Battlefield 3 i flew a Jet into a gas station, so maybe in a way i did.

The person below me loves getting into comfy clothes after walking around in jeans all day?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

jeans are my comfy clothes

tpbms hobbies include people watching


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True..hehehe o.o

This person has fallen down in school at least once


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Probably true... But i don't remember a particular time.

The person below me has trouble remembering names.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

False! I pride myself on remembering names, actually. hehe

The person below me has played Grand Theft Auto before.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, 1 and 2 are the best

The person below me wants to be a professional sumo fighter


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i am too slim.

The person below me doesnt wear a watch?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

true

tpbm can run a marathon


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Hell no. False.

Tpbm wants to move.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

TRUE! So bad!

The person below me wears contacts.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False.

TPBM has a DVD Recorder, the TV not PC kind.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False xD

This person state has gotten snow


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh heck, yeah!










TPBM has piercings.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm slept in today


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, first time in a long time. It feels so good.

The person below me used to use the inside of their sleeve to 'help' with a runny nose when they were in school?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

outside, actually. i was just a rebel like that.


tpbm has mixed nutella with yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True! But peanut butter is better 

Tpbm has been to a concert


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

True, many of them. Love the music; hate the crowds.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True, 3 actually :3

This person plays mmos


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True but not like I used to. Nothing will beat the old days, playing runescape with my friends.

TPBM had a surgery at an hospital


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False 

TPBM likes getting surgery


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

False

TPBM haven't got out of his/her country yet.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

False

TPBM is country crazay!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has found a nest of snakes and was instantly scared or got the goosebumps.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, jesus, i would just run away screaming like a crazy little girl.
Thank god there is no snakes in ireland, the most dangerous animal we have is.....a badger!

The person below me loves the idea of puffing on a pipe, like a wise old man, but never tried it?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So true, and talking in gandalf's accent

The person below me thinks that camels spit?


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

True

The person below me has, at least once, eaten something so spicy that it burned coming out.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. That sounds dreadful!

The person below me bugged in when they should have bugged out.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im confused but it reminds me of bugs bunny and hes awsome so true :lol

The person below me has made a word b4 in alphabetty spaghetti


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False... I don't play with my food.

The person below me is _not _scared of injections.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False, im not scared enough not to have 1 done if I need it tho but still :afr

The person below me wants to visit England ^^ 
if u already live here then I change my question to "wants to meet the queen" :yes


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True
But the weather is bloody hell there matey mat like a mambo jumbo skibidiscoo

Tpbm lost it although he never had it


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I had it and lost it, then lost it when i didnt have it, therefore, yes, your statement is true, probably. 

The person below me thinks money and government should be done away with and we build a resource-based economy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False and true not sure if it would work lol but the concept sounds awsome  Like growing potatoes then trading them for stuff ^_^ 

The person below me would make themselves younger or older if they had the chance


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I will keep your offer for later, like a get out of jail free card.

Tpbm can understand atleast one word that comes out of Silverstein stallone's mouth.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True. 

The person below me has a test tomorrow


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False.

The person below me is wondering who Silverstein Stallone is. :b


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, I wonder about his true inner self, but I just can't understand what the **** he says!

Tpbm can make his mustache dance


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i just keep whipping him til he does it.

The person below me nearly drowned before?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm dyes their hair


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False  I wish I did! When I was growing up, I always had a dog.

TPBM has an addictive personality.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, but I do get addicted to singing stupid songs that get stuck in my head

Tpbm thinks that dopey from Snow White and the seven dwarves is the coolest dwarf


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, _Drunky_, the one who always starts fights with the other ones and keeps making moves on Snow White. _Ahhhh Drunky...._

The person below me used to chase and hang onto the trailers of passing tractors as a kid during the summer time?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I grew up in the suburbs, but somehow I suspected The Person Above Me did.

(p.s. I suspect Doc is secretly Drunky, but he's in the Witness Protection Program due to a previous...incident...)

TPBM has tried green eggs and ham.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i hate eggs, even the smell of them.

(_I did indeed, tractors used to go thru our place as a shortcut with long trailers packed with bales, we would hang on to them for fun, well until one idiot never let go and ended up 4 miles away crying his head off, he ruined it for the rest of us for a while_)

The person below me always goes the same way as the other person when trying to move out of the way on a footpath?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> False, i hate eggs, even the smell of them.
> 
> (_I did indeed, tractors used to go thru our place as a shortcut with long trailers packed with bales, we would hang on to them for fun, well until one idiot never let go and ended up 4 miles away crying his head off, he ruined it for the rest of us for a while_)


Lol. There's always that *one* MO-ron!!! (I actually love eggs. I could stop eating meat and just eat eggs. Cuz there's no weird gristly, chewy chit in them. Ever. But yeah, they _*are *_pretty stinky. And I wouldn't try a green one!)



MuckyMuck said:


> The person below me always goes the same way as the other person when trying to move out of the way on a footpath?


True. Lol. Happens often. I prefer to believe it's because great minds think alike.

TPBM has at one time owned one fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True. (Nice reference to possibly greatest Simpsons episode)

_My brother loves eggs and for many years i had to sleep underneath him in bunkbeds....enough said._

The person below me always plans to watch a movie or something, but ends up here and/or listening to youtube instead a lot?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False!!!!! And that's it, a plain boring false, without saying anything else.

Tpbm always feels compassion to the bad guys in movies, and feel for their pain and the lack of justice that they get.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> True. (Nice reference to possibly greatest Simpsons episode)
> 
> _My brother loves eggs and for many years i had to sleep underneath him in bunkbeds....enough said._


Ugh. Say no more, say no more. Sounds like something my roommate would do.



Umpalumpa said:


> Tpbm always feels compassion to the bad guys in movies, and feel for their pain and the lack of justice that they get.


True! I'm such a sucker for that. I excuse most people. Even irl... Pathetic. (Except said roommate...)

TPBM would enjoy being Scooby Doo for a day.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Scoobie dobiee doooo

Tpbm eats all the cookies but leaving the last one alone to not get blamed.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i eat it, burn the packaging and pretend they never existed. When they ask did i eat their cookies, i simply say, "_What Cookies?_"

The person below me has had a chilli eat-off before?


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. Not even a chili cook off.

The person below me can't wait to watch curling in the Olympics.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

False. I honestly have no idea what that is. 

TPBM has once danced in front of the mirror. And laughed at themselves while doing it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

True.

TPBM is either CharmedOne, MuckyMuck or Umpalumpa.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM went to a club at least once


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True.

(Yay, I can post again! )

TPBM can speak more than one language fluently.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Very false. I'm a one language kinda gal

Tpbm takes multivitamins


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, me so healthy!

Tpbm once fell in love with a camel and still keeps a picture of it under the pillow.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, it was a panda bear 

Tpbm is excited about the Winter Olympics


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

False

TPBM eats the whole apple. Including the pips.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i hates the pips i does

The person below me, yeh you with your figgley head, you hid in someones wardrobe before so you could frighten them when they entered their room?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

True, and now you've brought back memories of being stabbed

TPBM has broken a controller out of anger when playing a video game.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I had to walk outta my room today so that I didn't do something stupid to my maddaforken computer. So, um, I could actually relate to that.

TPBM used sneak out to do things behind their parents' backs.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, all the time. Me and my brother, for no particular reason, sneaked out at around 5am one frosty winters morning with no socks on, ran around our town like lunatics and came home just as our parents were waking up, none the wiser. Nice memory...

The person below me often finds themselves staring into thin air now again, away in their own little world?


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

So true.

The person below me has churned their own butter.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False (It's on my bucket list though. Right next beekeeping.)

TPBM has been called "Humanity's Only Hope."


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

So false and humanity would be up the creek if it were true.

The person below me has ignored the sign that says "do not feed the animals" and fed them anyway.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, but that bear loved it. 

TPBM has marathon listened to every Pink Floyd album, and transcended their mortal life.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I have transcended my mortal life listening to The Wall and Dark Side of the Moon under the influence of...oh, hmm, wait, um, never mind...

TPBM enjoys driving over the speed limit whenever possible.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False, I don't drive. xD

TPBM has gone around naked for more than an an hour before or after bath, shower, sex, etc.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. No longer then 5 minutes.

TPBM has pretended to be asleep when someone else entered their room.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True ^^

The person below me has already failed there new years resoloution :cry


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. I don't make New Years resolutions because I don't want to set myself up for failure.

The person below me know how to roll a ... ahem, "cigarette".


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, never smoked. Although i know people that can whip up a... "cigarette" with impressive style and speed.

The person below me would love to do, or has done, _Salvia divinorum_ sometime?


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

True (oops!) But, I've been on the straight and narrow for a number of years now.

The person below me will watch the Olympics.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I watched opening ceremony that was kinda cool ^^ Englands was better tho >: ] 

But False wont rly be watching it that much, I usually only watch normal olympics :yes

The person below me is addicted to the internet


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False

Tpbm when he/she opens a tuna can all the oil from the can is spilled everywhere.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False. Can't stand seafood, and knowing there's oil in tuna makes me even more grossed out now. Dx

TPBM likes The Beatles?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Trualse, they are so overrated, but I do like some of their songs and I absulutely love the movie yellow submarine

Tpbm is a professional in "pick up sticks" game


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

They are totally not overrated! Dx Taylor Swift and Katy Perry are overrated! False, never even played it.

TPBM has a Nintendo DS.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, had one until my sister used a nail on it.

The person below me always pushes doors that need to be pulled?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> False, had one until my sister used a nail on it.
> 
> The person below me always pushes doors that need to be pulled?


So true! Dx

TPBM uses Firefox?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, a Chrome guy. That being said, i hate the way Google killed Youtube.

The person below me has got somebody to lean on?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree. I used Chrome for awhile, but it was too much of a memory hog. Plus I like Firefox's security add-ons.

True. :3

TPBM reads those dirty little romance novels?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i avoid Romance, because it causes either envy or regret.

The person below me wouldn't be anybody else if they had the choice?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False , I would xD

Person below me likes dubstep


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

True.

TPBM will be on the computer, watching TV, reading, or playing a video game and have to go pee but won't for hours until the last minute when they have to scurry to the bathroom when their legs tight and hand over their crotch?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False 98% of the time

Tpbm slept in today


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was up before noon, so I guess false.

TPBM likes caves?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False.. they are scary 

Tpbm knows how to ice skate


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False.

TPBM likes animals.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, I even wanted to be a vet at a certain point in my life

Tpbm go to the supermarket with pijamas sometimes.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Extremely false, I don't leave the house until I shave, put on makeup, freshen up, and put on real clothes. xD

TPBM straightens, curls, or dyes their hair?


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

True, I dye and sometimes curl my hair. No need to straighten it, it's naturally straight.


Loves cold weather


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True. Winter is my favourite season.

TPBM would like to go on an adventure


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

true

The person below me is rather clumsy...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, until someone is watching me then i cant do anything right. 
Which reminds me...

...the person below me has a hard time picking up change at a store counter?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False, they always just hand it to me. 

TPBM is reading this on a mobile device or handheld gaming device?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

False

TPBM didn't have breakfast today.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

false... breakfast if my most favorite meal of the day

TPBM is dreaming of sunny weather and pink daisies


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

False! Lol, I don't like pink or sunshine

You were a straight A student in grade school


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

TRUE! Klutzy is my middle name. (It truly is. My parents were cruel and had a sick sense of humor. That's why I have SA.)

TPBM snores like a motorboat.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

NO I DO NOT :b

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

NOPE. I love me some chicken nuggets!

T.P.B.M. Finds Russian history to be interesting.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False

Tpbm favorite Disney movie is the lion king


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, my favourite is probably Up even if it's not a classic

Tpbm is Canadian


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope - 'Murican.

TPBM is lactose intolerant.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i have nothing against lactosians.

The person below me is above me on the world map?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, there is no way in heaven you people gonna guess where I'm from.

Tpbm played that the ground is lava as a kid and jumped on things to avoid the hot lava


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False, at least not when I was little. Now I'll just look my boyfriend in the eye, say "The floor is lava", and we'll quickly hop on the bed/couch together. 

TPBM gambles?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Do lottery scratchers count?, if so then yes I buy them once in a while. 



TPBM has never travelled outside of his/her country.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, but sadly not been abroad for many years.

TBPM has tried quite a few different games/sports in the past, at school/uni etc?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False-ish. I don't do team sports, especially at school, but I love martial arts, hiking, and catch-and-release fishing. 

TPBM's mother treats them like an idiot?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, opposite really, which is probably worse.

The person below me would get into a freezing cold river as a kid during summer and when friends asked how is it, you say "Yeah, its actually alright"?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

True. xD

TPBM likes the color pink?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, and its not because im all macho, i just dont like it at all. Im a dark color kinda guy.

The person below me went thru a crazy hairstyle phase as a teen?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yikes. True. And I'd really rather not elaborate. I'll just leave it at that.

TPBM is experiencing below freezing weather.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh God, true! Dx

TBPM watches General Hospital?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False

The person below me uses a lot of spices when cooking?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

So true.

TBPM has a Tumblr?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

the toad went under the couch


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False toads like Halls

The dish ran away with the spoon


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True and I think they got married

tpbm barely escaped an incident with plastic wrap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

You like to be pampered ?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends.

TBPM likes bananas?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

:evilUgh, no, false. They are my least favorite fruit. And I _*really *_like fruit. The only way I'll eat them is in a peanut butter and banana sandwich. Or drink them in a smoothie. Otherwise, the taste, the texture = ugh. No.

TPBM likes popping bubble wrap bubbles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False 


You like to dance in the dark?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i guess, i go a bit mad sometimes, its actually a lot of fun and can really cheer you up.

The person below me was a real big crybaby as a kid?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, I was a gangsta

Tpbm doesn't lose on purpose when playing with kids


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Kinda depends on the kid, mostly false though.

The person below me is a bit of a daredevil, loves a good challenge?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah man I play FIFA on Semi Pro

T.P.B.M. likes to have cream on their pies?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, I'm pretty shy, neurotic, careful, and cautious. I wish I had that daredevil spirit! 

EDIT: GAH! Too late on two games in a row! Dammit, errors in Swype and autocorrect slowing me down!

By cream, do you mean ice cream? Then true. I like fruit pies (especially strawberry rhubarb) heated up, with vanilla ice cream.

TPBM usually drives over the speed limit.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, but im not a maniac either. Its just hard to go below the limit on a nice long wide road.

The person below me has gotten so drunk they couldn't remember the night before....before?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Part of the night

tpbm feels annoyed with tying their shoelaces?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I do but not as much as zipping my pants.

TPBM likes pizza pie?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I do but not as much as zipping my pants.


:lol

Yes I do!

Tpbm has one leg longer than the other one?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dont think so, guess i'll have to check. False, i think.

The person below me loves cheesecake?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

False. I just can't get into it. Just kinda an eccentric taste

TPBM likes heavy metal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, at least I don't think I like any heavy metal songs..

Tpbm has a really big wardrobe


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, not much in it though.

The person below me cant contain their laughter when people fall in public?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope, not my style of humor. I'm the one helping them up.

(Funny, I just posted about that very thing a couple days ago... http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...n-other-peoples-misery-861250/#post1070332786)

TPBM is the one who tripped the person falling in public.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i wouldn't harm a fly.....well i would and did, many times when i think of it....but anyway, when i see's a persons falling i just gotsta laugh, i just gotsta! But i also help them up, best of both worlds.

The person below me is afraid of heights but often climbed high trees as a kid?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^The helping them up's the important part anyway. True to the afraid of heights part, false to the climbed trees anyway part. However, I always wished I had a treehouse and I would've climbed a tall tree then, I just know I woulda! 

TPBM has eaten a bug.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, or at least i cant remember doing so. 

The person below me was attacked by a cow before?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False, but I milked one and squirted my face when I was little. ._.

TBPM ruined a pair of pants the same week they bought them?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

FALSE! I have always had normal haircuts.

T.P.B.M. has not been to Africa.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

The person below me has fingers... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, I even got some on my feet

Tpbm has fingers *crosses my feet fingers*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True o.o

Person below me wants to give me 10 bucks


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False  

The person below me has a piercing...


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False. I used to pierce myself temporarily, but I always let it close up.

TBPM dances when they're alone?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha ha true 

T.P.B.M likes South Park


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.


TPBM watches over 70 hours of TV in a week.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

False. Probably less than 7 hours.

TBPM has a flip phone?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i have a simple phone whose only real use is an alarm clock.

The person below me loves Adventure Time?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, never seen it. Looks like something I'd like though

Tpbm has plans for Valentines day


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hahhahahahahaha....ahem, False.

The person below me has sniffed pepper before to make them sneeze?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Is that even a thing? 

TBPM feels uncomfortable around sick/injured people?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope, i feel uncomfortable around healthy people.

And yeah, sniffing pepper is a thing, well i know i did it. 

The person below me has cried spontaneously sometime in their life?


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends on your definition of spontaneously.

TPBM doesn't take antibiotics?


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I was sick recently and I took them

TPBM likes heavy metal


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True... sometimes. 

The person below me ate a lot of chocolate today.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True. Like, just moments ago. Haha!

TPBM is single today.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True

Tpbm sometimes laughs randomly because of something they remembered


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hahahahaha! Yes. True.

TPBM feels like they're perhaps just a little bit off their rocker sometimes.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, all the time.


The person below me, sometimes while listening to someone talk, unintentionally lets their thoughts wander, only to snap back to the conversation not knowing what to say?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. That happens to me far more often than I'd like.

The person below me has chewed gum in the past 24 hours.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i rarely do.

The person below me finds this theme very sad:


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

True, and now you are responsible for sending me into a deep depression.

TPBM has found Skittles or M&M's (or any other small bits of candy) underneath the driver's seat while cleaning out the inside of their car.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, but I find pens there, all the pens that randomly disappear from the house escape to the car.

Tpbm make funny noises when yawning?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, my yawns are perfectly normal :b

Tpbm is going out to get valentines candy half off today


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Ally said:


> False, my yawns are perfectly normal :b


You should give it a try, it's really fun sometimes 

False.

Tpbm knows at least 7 names of master painters


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> You should give it a try, it's really fun sometimes
> 
> False.
> 
> Tpbm knows at least 7 names of master painters


:sus Do I? Lets see ... Monet, Picasso, Van Gogh, Rembrandt, Chagall, Repin, Aivazovsky.
I guess true.

The person below me knows at least 7 names of mathematicians.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Missing Link said:


> :sus Do I? Lets see ... Monet, Picasso, Van Gogh, Rembrandt, Chagall, Repin, Aivazovsky.
> I guess true.
> 
> The person below me knows at least 7 names of mathematicians.


Newton, Pythagoras, Einstein, hmmm false 

Give me another 7 master painters names


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Newton, Pythagoras, Einstein, hmmm false
> 
> Give me another 7 master painters names


:um Oh boy, Escher ! (does he count?), Dali ... 

The person below me used to count stars when he/she was little.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i had a weird way of doing it.

The person below me loved the show "Cosmos" and presenter "Carl Sagan"?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

True

Tpbm eats the marshmallow


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, marshmellows always made me sick for some reason.

The peanutbutter and jelly sandwich below hates happy endings in movies?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False and false. I don't hate happy endings, nor am I a PB&J sandwich.

The person below me played a video game today.


----------



## anders93 (Aug 8, 2011)

False, i stayed on the computer all day

The person below me was on 9gag today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, whats a 9gag?

The person below me has hid under a pile of clothes before?


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

False.

The person below me watched a youtube video today.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True.

TPBM ate Chinese today. (I did.)


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

False. I wish, but i did have a lot of hot wings.

TPBM slept for 10 hours today.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I slept 9 hours 

The person below me likes the show Monk :3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I love that show!

TPBM has thought about becoming a monk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only very very briefly. 

Are you an okay person?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll make a sweeping generalization and say we're all okay people in one way or another. So true.

TPBM has hung upside down from a tree branch.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a tree branch. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm nope.

Ever danced in front of people?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, dancing is really fun...

Tpbm thinks hand shaking is stupid!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True.

TPBM loves hugs.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, unless they're from someone I really want to hug me or given when I could really use a hug. I dislike hugs as a greeting for everyone or a formality like that. My extended family does that, especially at holidays and it makes me feel uncomfortable and pressured. I do it anyway, but inside I'm cringing.

TPBM is rude to phone solicitors.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm has a secret that no one else knows


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

True.

TPBM told someone a secret in confidence at some point this year.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. And wouldn'tcha like to know it?

TPBM licks the salt or cheese from junk foods off their fingers.


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

False.

The person below me at some point wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, which is weird considering my love of astronomy.

The person below me jumped out of a moving vehicle before and collapsed in a tumbling heap?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no :lol 

tpbm has done at least one thing they have never told anyone about


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, many many things, im sure we all have those dark little secrets.

The person below me has used a laser from their window at night, to annoy people walking up and down the street?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> False, which is weird considering my love of astronomy.
> 
> The person below me jumped out of a moving vehicle before and collapsed in a tumbling heap?


True, I remember jumping off the back of a moving pick-up truck or trailer when I was 16, horrible

False, why would you do that with a laser?

Housebunny: True

TPBM has done stupid things when drunk on many occasions


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

tpbm has tried to catch gophers, hedgehogs, bunnies, etc.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, spent many a day as a kid trying to catch rabbits with my retarded traps, never harmed them though.

And to answer:


> why would you do that with a laser?


Because its fun!

The person below me has been hit flat in the face with a ball on a cold day before?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, actually :lol

The person below me has had a traumatic experience at the dentist.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, the guy had to put his leg up on the chair because he was pulling my tooth so hard, now my jaw clicks when yawning.

The person below me used to make their own stink bombs as a kid?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

the devil created sugar


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

false

tpbm has driven over 150 mph


----------



## Confuzzled92 (Feb 17, 2014)

False

The person below has sniffed their own poo poo lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

True, it's often hard not too

TBPM has done a poo outside before for some reason


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False, and I hope to keep it that way.

The person below me has witnessed a building on fire before.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

false

tpbm has written more than one song


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I have only written one song (that I can remember anyway...) which was entitled "Bears Eating Sandwiches," written in the key of "3 Black," whose lyrics consisted of stuff about bears eating sandwiches in the park in the dark and was meant to be sung in a low, growly voice. I was 5. Or 6. My mom began my grueling years of piano lessons immediately, since playing in the key of 3 Black apparently means that one must bash the piano keys forcefully and repeatedly with brute kindergartener strength.


TPBM has written more than one poem.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i enjoy this story. you should tell it more often.

true.

tpbm can play that trumpet


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. Piano and keyboards. That's the extent of my musical abilities. I'd really like to play guitar, but don't think I'm cut out for it. And brass instruments aren't even on my radar, as far as me attempting to learn...

TPBM has eaten a worm in an apple (or any piece of fruit.)



lifelikeahole said:


> i enjoy this story. you should tell it more often.


My 5 or 6 year old self (and inner child) thank you.









P.S. You should post some of the poems...


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

False. Not even out of a tequila bottle.

The person below me has been in an earthquake.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. Because, like you, I lived in the Bay Area. But they were pretty minor ones. 

TPBM likes to cook, but not to clean.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I don't cook or clean

TPBM has a scar (doesn't have to be big)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm likes "reality" TV shows


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

false

tpbm enjoys the cold weather


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I hate being cold but the snow is pretty..

Tpbm has a blog


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Just as i was about to type "False" i actually remembered making a blog years ago that i intended to fill with funny stories, i think i wrote one, a terrible one about a banana who wanted to be an astronaut or something mental like that.
True. Wait, no, its actually false, i _had _a blog.

The person below me has a telescope?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False but I had 1 when I was like 10 

The person below me talks to there pet like a baby (if u have 1 lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> False but I had 1 when I was like 10
> 
> The person below me talks to there pet like a baby (if u have 1 lol)


When I had one, yes, I did. I nicknamed him "Dog Baby" after seeing a tabloid with a baby that had a dog head. The caption read "just as loving as a realy baby....SAYS HIS PARENTS!"

It turns out that the dog head was the exact same head as from a box of Milk-Bone dog biscuits. :lol

True or false......you haven't read a book in a month.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> When I had one, yes, I did. I nicknamed him "Dog Baby" after seeing a tabloid with a baby that had a dog head. The caption read "just as loving as a realy baby....SAYS HIS PARENTS!"
> 
> It turns out that the dog head was the exact same head as from a box of Milk-Bone dog biscuits. :lol
> 
> True or false......you haven't read a book in a month.


It's shameful, but no I haven't. I'm sure it's been over a month, probably before Christmas, even...

Funny you should bring up Milk Bones...I was just telling someone that my babysitter's kids and I sampled them and a few other assorted dog treats that were intended for their mom's seeing eye dog. Yes, we were strange, naughty children. Poor, deprived dog! She was actually a German Shepherd, but this pic really says it all










TPBM managed to inadvertently kill a pet goldfish, or Sea Monkeys, etc... when they were a kid.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nevaaa!!! False lol I did win some goldfish at the fair when I was little tho ^^ There not allowed to give them out as prizes anymore :/ Prob teens being cruel to them or something :cry

The person below me is planning to go abroad sometime this year ^_^


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

i would! i have enough money but im too terrfied and with no friends
wouldnt be fun anyways.

tpbm lives in aplace that snows


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

true... lots :?

tpbm is a big fan of the tv show Big Brother


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False. Sux.

The person below me drives.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

True.

The person below me likes to cook.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True.

The person below me used to like going clubbing but now does not.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

True: I tried it a couple of times, but it wasn't my thing.
The person below me has brown hair.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, although it has a red ish tint now

Tpbm likes model trains


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

False

The person below me is married.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

false

tpbm has unlimited cellphone minutes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

true

tpbm buys cd's instead of downloading them


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

True. 

The person below me hates sea food.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess true because I'm a vegetarian. 

The person below me really likes coffee.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True... I'm addicted :b

Tpbm plays a lot of video games


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False 

You often get up after 11.00am.


----------



## Laedon Wolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

True. I'm not a morning person.
Person below despises burritos.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, I ate it only once and it was great

Tpbm loves dancing at home between you and yourself


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Only if you count Dance Dance Revolution as being a valid form of dancing.

TPBM loves cats.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. I've never gotten to have one though because my mom's allergic and my dad hates them. I plan on getting one as soon as I have a place of my own where they aren't prohibited.

The person below me watches at least two hours of TV per day.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True, i watch about 5 hours a day.


The person below me has never gotten a speeding ticket.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

True. 

The person below me is very good at cooking.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

false....not very good, maybe average :stu but would like to get better!

tpbm is having pancakes for dinner tonight (for shrove Tuesday)


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

False! I forgot it was pancake Tuesday  Unprepared.

The person below me has yawned at least once today. (Writing this made me yawn)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - just got up without YAWNING.

T P B M thinks generally society is getting better, more developed.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, complete opposite really.

The person below me can do an ollie with a skateboard?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, it's one these, right? 









Tpbm has a unibrow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No unibrow for this cheeky chap. 

TPBM wears a hat indoors.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nada.

The person below prefers baths over showers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, usually

Tpbm has plans for St. Patricks day


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

False. 

The person below me doesn't drink alcohol


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False. I do, occasionally.

The person below me does _not _like chocolate.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - but restrict it these days.

The person below me wears cologne or perfume


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Only after a bath, good ol' brut.

The person below me was great at maths in school?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False just plain old mediocre 

Tpbm thinks life starts at 40.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True.
The person below me thinks youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me used to swallow toothpaste as a kid because they loved the taste?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. But only red Close-Up brand toothpaste because it was cinnamon and red, and as a kid, I liked all things red, cinnamon, and cherry... (I swallowed Lavoris mouthwash for that reason, too. Isn't swallowing toothpaste kinda poisonous/toxic? Hmmm...Maybe that explains a few things... :stu And my next question might also be illuminating in that respect...)

TPBM liked to smell things as a kid that grown-ups told them they weren't supposed to inhale (like magic markers and the smell of gasoline in the garage, for example...)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - magic marker,s glue, 

The person below checks this site first thing in morning.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

True(as of the last few weeks)

The person below owns a dog.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, I only watch when my team plays in the basketball euro league

Tpbm dances like an agile peacock, like the chicken with a face of a monkey, you FLY!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

So true.

(And _euro basketball team_....hmmm, one step closer to finding out your location.....yeah i remember the challenge you put down!)

The person below me has read some classic literature without really "getting it" just so they could say, all smug like, "_Yeah, i read that_"?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, but I did read a book that is considered a master piece and after I finished it I said "Uggghh, did I read that?" It was sooo over rated.

I thought about posting my lovely accent in the voice thread, but it doesn't work with an iPhone, so you would have to guess my location only with the hints I give "on paper" :/

Tpbm used to paint all over the walls when you were a baby

Edit: I miss the "row row" song in your signature Mucky!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, false-ish, i didnt paint but i drew little pictures and i even wrote a little message in the corner of one room "MRigz Lived here 1997"...i wonder is it still there....

Its only a matter of time, you'll slip up and i'll be there, ready to pounce like a ...pouncing thing!

_(I also miss that, it had an eerie, yet meaningful, melancholy tone, that only kids songs could have)_

The person below me has used a skateboard without the wheels to simulate snowboarding in snowy weather?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

False!:sus

The person below watches porn at least twice a week

ps. dont lie


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i was just never a "porn" guy, not that i find anything wrong with it, the opposite really, like, we can show people getting shot, stabbed, beat to death, doing drugs etc.... but showing "sex", a natural behavior, is not okay? Thats just so messed up, like everything else i guess.

Ahem, anyway, The person below me has a piece of clothing thats their favorite and wear it way too long between washes?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes!!... True, that's me for sure

Tpbm never opens up an umbrella inside their house (bad luck)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, im not superstitious at all.

The person below me has tried jumping from a high wall with an umbrella or made-up wings as a kid, hoping to fly?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kind of true...

The person below me loves dubstep


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

False, when "the beat drops" it just sounds like a piece of dying machinery.

The person below me has lost a biscuit during the dunk and tried to save it with a spoon.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

false, what does that even mean

The person below me is a little crazy as well...
I want a straight forward answer too


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. At least I think so the majority of the time.

The person below me has been on vacation in the past month.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True. I just returned from my vacation in Cuba


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

No question above so i'll answer this since i understand the meaning;


NVU said:


> The person below me has lost a biscuit during the dunk and tried to save it with a spoon.


True, but its hopeless, the biscuit usually turns to mush and breaks up in the tea/coffee.

The person below me used to tie their laces in loads of knots as a kid?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False. 

The person below me is feeling pretty satisfied/positive RIGHT now.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm about a 5 (on a 1=10 scale) so i'm halfway to bliss.

tpbm had a little fun today


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got up. But having nice coffee and intend to. 

The person below me . . . had a little fun today.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, pot, art, good food, okay

tpbm likes turtles


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, i dont hate them....so true!

The person below me is has fallen from a top bunk-bed before?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably! 

tpbm has played on stacked pallets


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Of course, we used to even build camps outta them. Pallets were cool back in the day....

The person below me has carved their name into a tree somewhere?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

True, I like to think somewhere in my old neighborhood I'm some kind of urban legend.

The person below me has made a fortress out of couch cushions.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, yes i have.

The person below me used to draw on their hands a lot when they were in younger?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes

tpbm has been slapped across the face hard for chewing too loud


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, thats a bit extreme, although i find eating loudly very irritating and i would love to slap someone sometimes because of it, but i never would. _(imagine how awkward that would be?!)_

The person below me thinks the whole idea of marriage ridiculous?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I believe it's difficult because people are such vastly different human beings with their own idiosyncrasies. And because people can change and grow apart as years go by. And that it's simply not for everyone. And I think that a person can honestly be "in love" with more than one other person at one time, which can only serve to complicate matters and potentially cause hurt feelings. So ridiculous, no. But tricky, yes--very, very tricky.

TPBM has either some food that expired over 2 years ago crammed in the back of their refrigerator, or at least something turning into a science experiment in there.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

2 years? No, but my brother has mushrooms in their for a long time now, they're starting to look funky.
(regarding marriage, some guy with a white collar says_ i pronounce you man and wife_, like, what is that? Who is he, why do you need permission or an official stamp to love someone?)

The person below me lets clothes pile up in a huge smelly pile before they wash them, opposed to washing on a regular basis?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

true, except for the smelly part:um, i do laundry once a week:blush
okay um

The person below me is MuckyMuck


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. But I have been authorized to accept this award on his behalf. He thanks the Academy.

TPBM hates opera singing.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

True-ish. More so dislike, I reserve my hate for very special things and people that deserve it, like people who fart and deny it even though you know it was them, or Miley Cyrus.

The person below me has accidentally (or *purposely* :twisted) driven over a puddle to soak someone.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

omg noo!! haha ^_^



Going crazy said:


> false, what does that even mean


It means they were dipping a cookie in milk or tea or something, but dropped it in, so they tried taking it out with a spoon :yes

The person below me crosses of the days on their calendar?
(I do this so I don't get confused about what day it is :b)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True.

TPBM really does make a wish when they blow out the candles on their birthday cake.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

True!:cry

person below,You immediately go back and read an email right after you hit send?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

True! 
I always make sure to double check for mistakes.

Person down below like cakes better than pie.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. As a rule, I'd take cake over pie any day (however, that rainbow cake pictured looks really nasty--I'd turn that one down...) *UNLESS *the pie in question is a tart pie (like strawberry-rhubarb or tart cherry or like a boysenberry or raspberry thing) or a crumbly-topped pie (like a Dutch apple crumble) and it's heated and served with melty vanilla ice cream... THEN, it'd be _*FALSE! *_Bring on dat pie and ice cream!!! Oh Gawd, now I want some...

TPBM became "blood-brothers" or "blood-sisters" with someone as a kid by pricking their fingers and rubbing them together (or a similar method.)



Going crazy said:


> True!:cry
> 
> person below,You immediately go back and read an email right after you hit send?





Bearyfluffy said:


> True!
> I always make sure to double check for mistakes.
> 
> Person down below like cakes better than pie.


I know Bearyfluffy already answered True about the email question, but that's so funny--I do that, too. Even though I proofread (sometimes *numerous *times!) before I send an email, I still go to the sent email (or PM) right away and reread it and *STILL *find errors or things I wish I woulda said differently. *sigh*


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i think, i made pacts with....spit, but no, no blood shenanigans.

The person below me has met a mysterious stranger some time in their life?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

True, very mysterious 

The individual below, when you take a shower, you make a bucket with your arms to catch as much water as you can and splash it all onto the shower floor.:um


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i do weird things in the shower, that not being one of them though.

The person below me has accidentally punched themselves in the face before?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, I'm pretty sure at one point or another I have lol

Tpbm likes to read comic books


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

False, haven't read one since I was 8 or 9.

TPBM Prefers buying CDs/Vinyls to digitally downloading music?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False. Just space issues.

T P B M wears glasses ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. I used to only wear them first thing in the morning and right before bed, and wear my contacts the rest of the time, but in the last several months, I find myself wearing them more often than not. It used to feel weird to me to wear my glasses in public--now, it's starting to feel weird not to...

TPBM can flip their tongue upside-down.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

false :b

TPBM doesnt really like summer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

false, I love summer!

tpbm had braces as a kid


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False!

Tpbm can qoute Disney movies almost perfectly?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, at least Aladdin and Mulan ^^

The person below me used to put weird things in the microwave as a kid.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

The person below me likes cricket ?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I really don't know anything about cricket.

The person below me as eaten some type of Asian food in the last week.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No flied rice for me. :teeth

Have you been to the toilet today?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True (even tho thats a yes or no question not a true or false) Dam ur lucky I already banned u in the banned thread, ill save this reason for a future ban 

The person below me missed a rly good tv show this week they rly wanted to watch


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True... lots of them :/

Tpbm has already bought Easter candy


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False.

The person below me has had an imaginary friend at one point in childhood.


----------



## Antivirus (Mar 15, 2014)

False. 

The person blow me likes justin bieber.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

False. 

The person below me likes dogs more than cats


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False!!!
I'd say it's almost equal, but right now I really like cats :3

The person below me drinks tap water.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False 

The person below me has been abroad this year ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm celebrated St.Patty's Day today in some way


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

False.

TPBLM has been chase by a big dog?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

He ran into my crotch - and was painful as at the time I was not wearing a box or any other kind of protector and the dog was running at speed. That was many years ago on the local common.

The PBM has played with a boomerang.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. But I think it would be kind of cool to actually get to play with one.

The person below me didn't have to wear a winter jacket to go outside today.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - getting hot. Sunny today.:clap

The person below me is late for work sometimes.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Truuuue.

The person below me likes spray on tan.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me has flied a kite.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True.

The person below me has payed for an expensive date.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

No, I've never been on a date :b

The person below me is wearing slippers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm likes going to zoos


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I really loved it as a kid, but I didn't go there for a long time, I wonder if I will go there now I will have that shock of seeing that everything became smaller - everything looks so big when you are a kid 

Tpbm ever been at the Sistine chapel?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

No (lets say false)

tpbm lifts mad weights!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i lift what i have to, nothing crazy.

The person below me has gotten something stuck up there nose as a kid?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. Pretty sure it was a marble or penny. I dunno.

The person below me can dunk.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i am tall enough to do so.

The person below me has jumped into a freezing cold river before?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - just freezing cold bath after a sauna :yes:yes

The person below me likes to use a sauna.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, i guess, its nice.

The person below me prefers headphones to earphones?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. Headphones are uncomfortable to me.

The person below me has ordered something that was in an infomercial on the TV.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nevahhhh!

The person below has returned and told the person behind the counter at a store that they have given them the wrong change, as in too much change?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure.

TPBM still prefers using a desktop PC.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - never have. The laptop is the deal.

T P B M likes animals.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

True.

v Has broken something before.


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Truth~

V Has played online games. (such as Moba's and Mmorpg's ect.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm likes bird watching?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, a Star Wars ship :b

The person below me has bought something and only hours later regretted buying it.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. Don't buy a laptop between jobs.

Tpbm has worn an extremely tacky Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False

Tpbm open the fridge as an habit whenever she/he passes in the kitchen


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True.

Tpbm has drawn on their skin with markers/sharpies.


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

True~ (drew some crush ritual thing on my hand that was hip in my elementary school.)

Tpbm has a love for cats, and or other furry creatures~. ♥


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very true.

TPBM likes to walk in the rain with an umbrella lol.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I really like cats, so true :3
edit: I was too late! D:

I like walking with an umbrella in the rain  (Though I prefer being inside on rainy days  )


The person below me likes to juggle fruit


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

yes.

tpbm likes to sleep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, a good sleep is always nice :b

Tpbm wears perfume/cologne most days


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

False. I'd have migraines iffen I did.

Tpbm has a morning ritual. (blood sacrifice? O.O)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, I guess I tend to have a morning ritual but no blood sacrificing for me!!

Tpbm still watches cartoons


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

I like Tom and Jerry.
But don't like others much after I grew out of Scooby Doo.

The person below me likes horror flicks.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, but not the gory ones, I prefer the ones with real suspense.

The person below me prefers TV shows over movies.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

True.

The person below me reads a lot


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

False. Not anymore.

The person below me has 2 eyes, 2 ears, 2 hands and 2 legs.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True!!

tpbm owns a fedora


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I don't think a fedora would fit me so well 

The person below me has tried to break a world record.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

True, and I broke it

world record for longest penis, ( also word record for the least thick one, but that's irrelevant )

True or false : The person below me is a sad piece of life


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True i guess.

The person below me has days when they look in the mirror and think "_hmmm, you know... i actually look alright_", giving them a boost in self esteem, but also has, maybe more so, days where they think they look hideous and then feel like crap?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False -not saying WHICH part tho.

The person below me . . .

Often signs off with a"XX" on text messages to friends.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

False

TPBM likes to masturbate in the shower.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. It would be less messy, though.

The person below me sometimes starts working on a school project weeks before it's due and plans to work on it almost every day, but then ends up not touching it again until a few days before it has to be done.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I'm actually pretty good with planning out what I need to do each day so that I don't get too overwhelmed. I freak out and whatnot if I don't because I just can't deal with the stress.

The person below me considers themselves fashionable.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I look quite plain style-wise, which is ok for me :yes

The person below me has caused a store alarm to go off even though he/she didn't actually steal anything.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

true - and had to walk back in an irritated mood.

The person below me has slipped on a banana skin.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, although as a kid i always tried to cause others to slip on them....they're so overrated as a slipping.....thingy, though.

The person below me sometimes goes thru a bi-polar phase?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I do have periods of time where I'll be a bit moody and more focused on all of the horrible aspects of my life, but I don't really think it's like being bi-polar.

The person below me is excited for April to start.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - enuff of March.

Weather better, fewer clases, trip and spring etc

TPBM wears slippers in the house.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I'm always wearing socks, but I'm not a big fan of slippers.

The person below me has had a cold in the past month.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

True

TPBM shops at thrift stores


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm likes to watch soap operas?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. I used to watch them a lot before but I got tired of them.

The person below me almost always wears socks, even when it's really hot.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I always wear socks in the winter but not so much in the summer

Tpbm had an April fools prank played on them today


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

False

Tpbm has had chicken pox?


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

False and hopefully ill never get them ._.

Tpbm has a gnome in their garden?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

False. My gnome re-rolled dwarf. I have a dwarf in my garden.

Tpbm can't sleep without the sound of a fan.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

FALSE. I can't sleep with the sound of a fan.

The person below me prefers semi-skinned milk over full fat milk.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

False, though I am lactose intolerant either way. lol

The person below me enjoys audiobooks.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

True.

Tpbm is a hoodlum.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM has broken a bone


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

False.

TPBM would like to break someone else's bones.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. Well, maybe a little :twisted

The person below me is wearing some kind of jewellery right now.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, although wearing a crown can be nice.

Tpbm is excited that game of thrones season 4 is coming soon?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

False. I could hardly care less.

The person below me has listened to David Bowie in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True

Tpbm favorite Pokemon is Abra?


----------



## Ningen (Mar 31, 2014)

False. Mew!

Tpbm has an irrational fear of socks with holes in them.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, I love giving fresh air to my feet

Tpbm has an unexplained fear from fish with mustaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never seen a fish with a moustache....except maybe a catfish, but yeah, those are creepy.

TPBM has not read a book in a month.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. Audiobook + driving is way more convenient for meh! 

TPBM has force choked someone and got away with it.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, loads. When we were kids getting people into headlocks, choking them until they said "Ok, ok"...well, it was a thing.

The person below me loved wrestling as a kid and used to, ignoring all the warnings of course, wrestle their friends and even had their own persona and move?


----------



## Out Kast (Apr 4, 2014)

False.

The person below me thinks that penguins are interesting. :3


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, interesting and cute :b

Tpbm showers more than once a day


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, if i had one i probably would. Yeah...

The person below me, has at some stage in their life, hit someone in the face while swimming by them in a swimming pool, god knows i have?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, surprisingly not :b

The person below me has given someone a dead leg.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, again, loads. From wrestling as a kid and playing a lot of football (or _sawker_).

The person below has walked back to a different car in a parking lot once and tried to get into it?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True.. many ._. *spins*

This person has worked at a fast food restaurant before


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

tpbm likes coffee in the morning


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

housebunny said:


> true
> 
> tpbm likes coffee in the morning


Only true if cigarettes are present.

The person below John has a choad


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_False_, i think, i really dont know. Oh....a quick google of choad means i change my answer to _True_.

The person below has slipped on a banana skin before?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me is wearing jewelry right now.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

False.

Tpbm has never seen the aurora borealis before.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM Has never kissed someone of same sex.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, nor the opposite sex.

The person below me has seen the movie "Taxi Driver."


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm has green eyes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

false

tpbm, has finished a season of any show within a day


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, some seasons of the Walking Dead, Friends and the Simpsons.

The person below me likes to listen to commentaries or watch behind the scenes-material of movies or TV-shows.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True but I mainly prefer bloopers at the end of the movies :yes 
Gaming commentaries can be awsome tho ^^

The person below me made a new years resoloution and hasn't broken it yet


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I didn't make a resolution.

The person below has made up melodies, written lyrics, drawn etc. in a dream and then tried to replicate it after waking up.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I can already even remember my dreams most of the time.

The person below me enjoys hiking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I think. I like long walks in nature but don't really backpack. Most I've walked in the past was 10 miles but 3 or less is more typical if that counts as hiking. I'd like to walk 20 miles someday but I'm out of shape.

The person below me owns a pet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. I did many years ago.

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True!! :yawn

Tpbm is watching The Masters golf tournament this weekend


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I don't watch any sports

TPBM has gone fishing before


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, and won a fishing competition when I was 6 

The person below me has a hard time making decisions.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Very very true, many a night i spent trying to decide which movie to watch, only to eventually watch one and a few minutes in decide i would prefer the other one but its too late and i end up watching neither. The same applies to everything in my life, everything, so much time deciding opposed to doing. 

The person below me loves the feeling of socks on carpet?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds very familiar, I've had that exact movie decision problem many times.

True, nothing beats the feeling. Well, maybe not nothing 

The person below me likes to dance when no one's around.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True! Not all the time but when I'm in a good mood

Tpbm grows their own fruit or vegetables


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False, unfortunately.

The person below me frequently carries an umbrella in case it rains to be on the safe side.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no, it doesn't rain here often enough for me to do that

tpbm carries snacks


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, very rarely at most. But I do carry drinks everywhere  

The person below me has used a typewriter before.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True

The person below me has tried to jump over a wall before only for the tip of their foot to catch the wall, making them collapse in an embarrassing heap on the the ground?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> True
> 
> The person below me has tried to jump over a wall before only for the tip of their foot to catch the wall, making them collapse in an embarrassing heap on the the ground?


:lol hahaha! I'm not sure. I think probably a small fence.

Tpbm tried to do gymnastics on the bar that holds the towels up in the bathroom and fell hard when it ripped out of the wall.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I just know i definitely did something like that but my memory evades me, so a falsey kinda false.

The person below me has had the embarrassing situation of using too much toilet roll in someone elses toilet before, only to have if block up?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

probably.


tpbm believes in casserole


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

The person below me has caused a store shelf to collapse before.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

probably

tpbm has watched their confections burst into flames


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i think.

The person below me has seen the movie "The Apartment"?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

The person below me likes Sons of Anarchy even tho it is violent!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, couldn't get into it :stu but a girl at my work loves it

Tpbm has a song stuck in their head right now


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I have a different song stuck in my head pretty much every day.

The person below me likes to repeat lines from TV shows or movies.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

true


tpbm can tpbm better than tpbm


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

False

The person below me likes raw cookie dough.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True ... it's the best, too bad it's not safe to eat 

Tpbm had a nap today


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I never have naps 

There are 2 windows in the room the person below me is in right now.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False^^

The person below me weighs between 40 kg to 50 kg.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

False. 

The person below me loves Justin Bieber.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me never drinks juice.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TBPM was once in the scouts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only briefly before leaving both times.

The person below me isn't scared of snakes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

The person below me can name at least 5 famous painters (without looking them up now).


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

True.

The person below me has been to either Disney World or Disney Land.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

False.

The person below me has visited a foreign country.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, a few.

The person below me has counted from 1 to 1000 before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True.

TPBM has had a can (or equivalent) of Coca-Cola today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, very very rarely drink fizzy drinks.

The person below me when listening to a certain song sometimes visualizes a scene to go with it?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Half true.. I do visualize scenes but they aren't the same every time :stu

Tpbm has had Easter chocolate today


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I'm not a big fan of chocolate. Hurts my teeth :'(

The person below me is not scared of insects


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False spiders scare the hell outta me lol :afr

The person below me prefers dogs to cats


----------



## boxofcereal (Apr 18, 2014)

True. I have a dog on my lap right now lol.
The person below me likes omelettes more than pancakes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False... pancakes are far superior :b

Tpbm slept in today


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True 

The person below me has eaten paper at least once.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. My childhood best friend convinced me once that the gum would taste better if I chewed it with the paper wrapper still on it.

The person below me remembers a dream they had last time they slept.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, unfortunately. I really need to start keeping a dream journal again

The person below me likes omelets


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

It depends, but I'll say true.

The person below me has received the wrong order from Burger King more than once.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I don't think I've ever even been to Burger King.

The person below me has had a false awakening (dreaming that you are awakening from sleep, while actually still being asleep)?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. Yeah, I have.










The person below me has had surgery of some sort.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha nice pic, Leo's the master 

True, I've had one.

The person below me is drinking something now.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

True, Yummy Water

The person below me is looking at a cake and is going to buy/eat it


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

TPBM wants a new cell phone


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I dont upgrade just for the sake of it  Only if it breaks then its a good time to upgrade without wasting money :yes 

The person below me wants a home cinema screen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Extremely true.

You eat pizza and cookie dough?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buerhle said:


> Extremely true.
> 
> You eat pizza and cookie dough?


 Yes and YES!

TPBM likes the buffalo wing sauce


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, but only because I've never tasted it.

The person below me has lost something worth more than 100 dollars before.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True :cry sunglasses and a camera

Tpbm bought Easter candy on sale


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, more of a salty snack person

The person below me has had a lucid dream that they controlled?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True, I have them all the time. They make waking up a real drag sometimes. 

Tpbm has been to the zoo in the last year.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - don't like the way they confine the beasts.

The person below me likes crackers and cheese.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

True. Britannia Crackers and Amul Cheese

The person below me saw a ghost/spirit recently


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

False, but the audiobook I was listening to was mostly about malevolent spirits. Fun stuff really.

Tpbm has had to clean some place, gagging all the while from the stench, for work at some point.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've never worked b4 >: D 

The person below me is hoping for a promotion at work sometime this year


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - it would be nice!

TPBM has spent some time out in the sun in the last month.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I've walked and rock collected a few times

TPBM doesn't like clowns


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

well true an false lol. I dont mind clowns but I hate clowns in horror movies cus its just strange lol 

The person below me has plans for this weekend


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. Unless you count studying for finals. I don't have fun plans at any rate.

The person below me is more of a night person than day person.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

More of a night person. Daytimes are ridiculously awful sitting under glaring ceiling lights in the office ;.;

The person below me has a tattoo in his/her left hand


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, false, I have none  

The person below me is wearing pajamas :b


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

False . I don't own pyjamas 

T or f. You like to ride a bicycle


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dno lol i'd rather ride a bike than walk (cus im lazy) >: ) But I avn't rode a bike for like 8 years. I'll say false  

The person below me has had hot wax drip onto there hand b4 from a candle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

The person below me has counted to a thousand


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably false not sure tho lol 

The person below me has recently seen a film advertised on tv that they rly wna see


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I'm rarely interested in films.

The person below me likes 24 hour tv (or radio) news channels?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me hasn't watched TV in the last 24 hours.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False watching it atm ^^ 

The person below me wants kids


----------



## Lacrima627 (Jul 23, 2012)

NO! haha. False, false, false.


The person below me has gone skydiving.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

False, i would love to.

The person below me sighs a lot to their inner thoughts?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. I adopted the montra "it is what it is" and just kinda leave the thought alone.

Tpbm has a song they know will always pick them up when they're feeling down. (Mine is basically anything from the Lonely Island)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True, ive a few, but Nina Simone's _Ive got life_ always does a good job.

The person below me is very patriotic or not patriotic at all?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

True. Not patriotic at all.


TPBM has never been in a serious relationship.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. I tend to fall for girls who tend on the side of temporary, though I long for more. :T

Tpbm has done a three legged race (whether as a child or adult, I won't judge) at some point.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, never.

The person below me isn't home right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I am HOME. 

T/F - you have allergies right now.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, not right now.

The person below me has won something in the last month.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

The hearts and minds of an adoring audience? No, I haven't won that... or anything this month.

Tpbm enjoys breakfast foods more than lunch and dinner foods.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

True bacon and eggs only though 

The person below likes to go for a walk in the rain sometimes .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True sorta. Wish my old rain coat still fit good. I'd like to go rock hunting someday during a light rain or just after a rain because the color of the rocks shows better.

The person below me is a night person


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - morning. 

True or false - this year has been one where you have been working things out ... and becoming more assured and settled.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

True, in some ways.

The person below me prefers non-fiction over fiction.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False. Fiction is always better. I love everything that starts with "Once upon a time....." ^v^

The person below me likes to eat the watermelon with the seeds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I carefully remove the seeds usually

The person below me likes strawberries


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

True.

The person below me enjoys sudoku puzzles.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I only tried my first sudoku like a year ago and I remember I played them alot for a few days so ill go with true ^^
(internet was down)  

The person below me hasn't baked a cake for years


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False I baked one last year. Yum strawberry

The person below me has been annoyed by someone recently


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

true - I'm human.

The person below me likes olives (black, green)


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

True!! LOVE olives, both black and green.

The person below me has driven recently.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

xBanshee said:


> True!! LOVE olives, both black and green.
> 
> The person below me has driven recently.


Yum olives  I prefer green but black are ok on pizza or a sandwich

True, I drove to my parents yesterday

The person below me has been on a train before


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

true

the person below me loves snakes


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

fineline said:


> true
> 
> the person below me loves snakes


BIG FAT FALSE!

The person below me prefers waffles over french toast.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I really don't like either.

Ther person below me prefers turtles to hamsters.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True turtles are pretty cute hamsters remind me of rats :afr 

The person below me is s cared of spiders


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

True. Just saw the movie Spiders 3D

The person below me wants to visit the Moon one day


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

False. That's terrifying.

TPBM is a dual citizen.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True.

Person below me likes The Prodigy's music.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Not familiar with them. Granted, there are a lot of musical artists I'm not familiar with!

The person below me likes where they live.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I don't have anything against it really, but I'm just here because of my school.

The person below me has been to at least three different countries.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

True.

The person below me has a pet other than a dog or a cat.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

False D: I wish I had a dog, though, but right now I can't.

TPBM has seen the sakura in Japan.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True. Beautiful, great time of year. And nice to have a picnic with friends - drinking chilled Asahi or Yebisu.

T P B M - likes the rain.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

True. I can hear the thunder sound outside as I type^^

The person below me wants to have superpowers


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. So, true. I wouldn't really be a hero though. I would just be the world's safest, unknown thief.

tpbm has been on a rollercoaster in the last month.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish  false. 

The person below me has kissed someone in the last week.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm prefers chocolate over candy


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

A thousand times true!

TPBM wants to get married/is already married.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False

The person below me is thirsty


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True. I'm parched.

The person below me can ride a bike with no hands.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

It's possible, although unlikely, so false xD

TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

True! I am a leftie.

The person below me is having trouble sleeping.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

The PBM is single and looking


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Single... Yes. Looking... Depends on the day HAHAHAHAHA
But generally I'd say yes... ish.

TPBM knows how to play poker.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I just know which hand beats which but that's it.

The person below me has been interviewed for TV/newspaper/a magazine etc. before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True

The person below me likes the colour orange


----------



## Jeannie24 (Sep 21, 2013)

False.

The person below me is allergic to bee stings.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

True.

The person below me is has an acquired taste of free-form jazz.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope:no..don't like jazz..only a little..though


The Person Below me:

Loves "Honey Boo Boo Chil'e":haha


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

False. I know that we're not supposed to shun people, but damn it, can we all agree to stop propping up these idiots as role models?

Tpbm has had a fist fight over a game before. (as a child counts)


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Not over a game, hahaha

TPBM can speak a language that uses the cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

FДLSЗ. I din't know whats cyrillic, googled it, and found this^v^ http://www.theworldofstuff.com/other/cyrillic.html

The person below me is planning to watch a new movie this weekend


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

hahaha that's exactly what it is! Russian, Bulgarian, Ukrainian, etc, use the cyrillic alphabet.

and... I plan on watching a movie tomorrow, cause I'll be traveling this weekend 8D

TPBM has a first language that's *NOT* English


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

false

You chew like chomp not scissors


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False (I think lol)

The person below me doesnt like coffee


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Um, it depends. I have to be in the mood for it I guess.

The person below me secretly loves "Hello Kitty" by Avril Lavigne.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

T P B M likes to sleep with two pillows!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True sometimes 3 there the super comfortable goose feather and down ones too  

The person below me is going out this weekend


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I hardly ever go out.

The person below me likes many movies that have gotten bad reviews.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

True. SO true.

TPBM would never change their name, even if they got married.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True. 

This person never had supernatural experiences


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me plays a sport.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

False.

The person below me prefers dogs over cats


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

TPBM uses this site at least once a day


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, I stop from time to time

This person loves the movie, mean girls


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never seen it.

The person below me is going to be a success one day and really show them all how wrong they were.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, or at least that has been the plan lol *sobs to himself*

The person below me has worked on writing a novel before?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

false... despite having IQ of 130 i have no writing skills...

The person below can make over 20 pushups in one set?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

True, used to be able to do way more though. Snacks are a priority though.

tpbm has a collection of something weird... you know what it is...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False

Tpbm drinks alcohol from a flask


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I don't drink alcohol at all.

The person below me owns a complete season collection of some TV show on DVD/Blu-ray.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, if the first season of Lexx/Tales From A Parallel Universe counts. It is broken into 4 movies.

The person below me has something they'd like to do this summer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - and I will.

Watch test cricket.

T P B M has a plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True o.o

Next person has been in military?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No.

The person below is addicted to reality TV.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False - trash and turd-like

Person below me likes Simon Cowell.


----------



## Marley123 (Apr 11, 2014)

False. I don't even know who that is.

The person below me loves gossip girl.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

false, too hard to get into :stu

tpbm has a kitten


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorta True. My 3 year old cat still acts like he is kitten

The person below me is wanting warmer weather


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

false

the person below me plays world of warcraft


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhm no 

Person below me owns a car?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - Fiesta.

TPBM loathes shopping.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

False...unless it's with my mother! lol

person below loves *green* food


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, i love brocoli though. 

This person has tried the ghost pepper


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, too spicy. I'd be in tears for hours 

The person below me has slept on the floor (without a mattress, pillow, blanket, sleeping bag, etc.) before.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me prefers juice over soda.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False usually

Tpbm wears glasses


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False. But I should be wearing them. Things are becoming too blurry :/

The person below me loves to watch a shooting/falling star


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

obviously...true! 

the person below me watches too much TV


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, too much tv
This person likes the big bang theory


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes! I love that show 

Tpbm is a neat freak


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

false

tpbm has a cat


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False but I wish it were true!!

Tpbm is a night owl


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

It's 1:56 AM here now. There's your answer 

The person below me has seen the movie Jurassic Park.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True.

T P B M has seen Jurassic Park 2.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False.

The person below me stamps on cockroaches to kill it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

mhm you know it : <

person below me watches the tv show , Charmed


----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety (May 8, 2014)

False

The person below me thinks i'm a Narcissist, because I'm pointing out they're beneath me ;P


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

False. 

The person below likes dogs.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I like dogs very much, except pitbulls. But when asked that question, I feel I should mention how I like cats more.

The person below me is writing a novel.


----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety (May 8, 2014)

True-False. I destroy a lot of my work out of perfectionism... or there is paper everywhere and I can't be bothered to sort through it so it just all goes in the bin.

The person below me, is not following me and is not here to set off my paranoia... xD


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Truetrue.

TPBM has been late for work cuz they got the wrong day of the week.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

True when I was 16

TPBM is up way too late


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False, it's morning.



Person jams to dubstep?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

idk what that is, so no.

TPBM has parents of different nationalities.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

True.

The person below me is a borderline pyromaniac.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

a whaattt.... no...

THis person has been in a talent show.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

True.

The person below me owns a cowboy hat.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me enjoys math.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh naaaaa false.



This person has been to a fortune teller before


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish, but no. At the same time I'm curious I'm also terrified because movies.

TPBM has had braces some time in their lives.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

notbethmarch said:


> I wish, but no. At the same time I'm curious I'm also terrified because movies.
> 
> TPBM has had braces some time in their lives.


 True.

TPBM is visiting his mother on Mother's Day


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

or _her_ mother. or _their_ mother, even better. 

unfortunately, no, we're in different countries ):

TPBM is an AB blood type.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I'm B.

The person below me often wakes up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True... these days anyways

Tpbm likes thunderstorms


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True - if inside.

T P B M likes sunny days.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Very true . Sunshine on my window makes me happy like I should be .

TPBM wears leather and lace all the time .


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Vaguely true. I am a big fan of leather. 

Poster below me can turn their eyelids inside out.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True xD it looks scary though.



He or she has had a food fight


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No! Gross.

T P B M likes to wear boots.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

False, I haven't worn boots in 8 years XD

The person below me um...wants to take over the world.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I don't want to but I wish I could.

The person below me has prosthetic legs but real feet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm likes going for walks late at night


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

false

person below prefers vanilla over strawberry


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

Person below me likes coffee with milk but no sugar.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False. Coffee with milk & sugar <3

The person below me has a yummy drink inside the refrigerator right now


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

True, Odawalla juice 

TPBM just opened up something


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

tpbm has a dog


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yesss!! I have 2 pups 

The person below me has tasted worms by mistake (Like you were eating something but din't realize that it was expired until you put it inside your mouth and something wriggled)


----------



## Zeratul (Mar 25, 2014)

False I was 4 and did it on purpose.

TPBM has logged too many video game hours.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

T P B M - thinks there is life out THERE.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True mhmm



Has attempted it wrote a book?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me has a fireplace where they live.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

False

The person below me likes Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I think Yes after I saw her in a movie where a killer tries to kill her.

The person below me can raise their right eyebrow without raising the left eyebrow


----------



## Bekkah (Mar 26, 2013)

True
the person below me can crack their neck!!!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, can't crack any part of my body.

The person below me has bought something today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, lots of energy bars :b

Tpbm has an accent


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yes lol XD

This person hates bacon


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

False.

The person below me hates thunderstorms.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False. I love very very loud thunder sounds..makes me think the world is coming to an end ^^ heehe

The person below me has caught a butterfly


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

false.

TPBM was born *before* the Berlin Wall fell. (November 9th, 1989).


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

False!

The person below me knows how to drive a car.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True .



Person has never been to a job interview


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

false, I've been to 8 of them in my life time...


TPBM plans on getting Mario Kart 8!


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me is currently watching TV.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

False. 

The soul below me plays video games.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

False

The person below me loves to carry a tiny baby


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False D: .



Person has kids


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

False

The person below me did atleast play 2 different pokemon games.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

True

The person below me has began to make gradual positive changes.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Uh, false...but I'm working on it, I promise!!


TPBM wants to become world champion of something.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

False D:



Person has graduated high school


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

TPBM is wearing nail varnish.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

False. I'm too lazy to get my nails done and I have the skills of a 2 year old to do them myself.

TPBM is getting ready to go out.


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

True - headed to work


The person below me finds skinny dipping to be therapeutic.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I've never done it, so idk D:

TPBM is good at geography.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Whats geography...? false... ._.

TPBM has engaged in a physical altercation at some point in their life


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Ummm...true. What can I say? I was very rowdy as a child


TPBM has worked out to a Richard Simmons video. (Don't lie, we'll know)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Noooo and I'm not lying! 

Tpbm has their wisdom teeth removed


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me has birthday sometime in the first half of year (January-June).


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True :0 



This person enjoyed high school.


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

True, high school was a relief after my middle school experience


TPBM likes blizzards


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Never seen a blizzard in real. Seen it on TV. I like it>>> True ^^

The person below me is fascinated when looking at people from other countries in their country


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

False. I don't really care.

TPBM hates coffee.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

True I hate it.



This person is of a mixed race


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I totally know what you mean, but this question really sounds ridiculous to me cause pretty much 99.9% of the Brazilian population is of 'mixed race'. people would probably laugh at you if you asked them that there. so, yes?

TPBM is allergic to seafood.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

False.
The person below me goes to college.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm has a colourful umbrella


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

True! I've a multicoloured flowery umbrella...I don't use it too often though.

TPBM is bilingual.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I wish though.

The person below me has been to the movie theater in the past month.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

notbethmarch said:


> I totally know what you mean, but this question really sounds ridiculous to me cause pretty much 99.9% of the Brazilian population is of 'mixed race'. people would probably laugh at you if you asked them that there. so, yes?
> 
> TPBM is allergic to seafood.


Oh yeah I forgot you were Brazilian, sorry Brian.

Anyways no I never been to one.

This person is bilingual


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I'm a one language kinda gal :stu

Tpbm has a pet


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish |: 

TPBM likes Taylor Swift's music, but not necessarily her.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh noo...e.e neither



Person likes to dance when singing


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. Unless I'm in a more hyper mood.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. Hopefully one day though!

Tpbm got a lot done today


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, had a lazy day.

The person below me has lost a computer file because of a blackout before.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never thankfully.



This person Has a silver lexus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Very false lol

Tpbm reads mystery novels


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I've actually really enjoyed mystery novels in the past though, so I don't know why I don't read them more often.

The person below me has taken music lessons (or band class) before.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False

Tpbm woke up really early today


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, it was 12:30 PM 

The person below me has won an auction before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has never been out of his time zone.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me has been in a casino.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True 

Tpbm dyes their hair


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Actually once..im 19 and I have grey hair spots.. Lol its a birth mark.. But you said dyes..so false I guess..



This person did the Macarena before


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, when I was younger 

The person below me has heard a good song somewhere (in radio, a movie etc.) and found its title by googling the lyrics.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, lots 

Tpbm is a vegetarian


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I tried it once though, and I'd like to be some day. I just have to wait until I'm no longer on a meal plan (at college) that rarely provides enough options to make a full meal that doesn't contain meat other than salad.

The person below me has ridden on a plane before.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

False.

The person before me has owned at least one cat in their life.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

false. I dislike cats.

TPBM owns Doc Martens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM secretly loves old movies.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I've seen some I really liked, but I don't really seek them out. Plus, if I liked them I doubt I'd hide it.

The person below me believes that aliens may exist.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I'm super excited about aliens and UFOs 

The person below me sometimes reads milk cartons, cereal boxes or other packages while eating.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

The Islander said:


> True, I'm super excited about aliens and UFOs
> 
> The person below me sometimes reads milk cartons, cereal boxes or other packages while eating.


False, I never eat cereal.

The person below me loves plays and musicals.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me has talked to someone on the phone today.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

False

The person below me loves food.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I do love chocolate though.

TPBM should be studying for a test.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

The human below me likes Mathematics


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False, I'm not human. Just Kidding. False because I hate Maths.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Martimnp said:


> False, I'm not human. Just Kidding. False because I hate Maths.


 You have to come up with a question for the next user .


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Whops sorry. To busy making a lame joke.

TPBM likes electronic music


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

So true!

The person below me easily notices mistakes and illogicalities in movies.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Very false lol

Tpbm is left handed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has never tasted wine.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM likes to dance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM has talked on the phone in the last 90 minutes.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. Metal is awesome 

TPBM has been in a fight before.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Who hasn't? hahahaha

TPBM has a tattoo.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has been to Six Flags.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM has been to Disneyland.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False, never been there, but there's still time 

The person below me has a nickname.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True, although no one ever uses it anymore

The person below me has earned money babysitting before.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Never. Only kids I ever babysat were my cousins and I did it for free because, well, family.

TPBM needs to do laundry.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Possibly true.

TPBM has bare floorboards in their bedroom (I no longer have any carpet or rug)?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm went shopping today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM is in the process of reading a book.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm usually reading two - one factual and one fictional. Right now I'm reading "Thinking Fast and Slow" by Daniel Kahneman and "Look Who's Back" a novel about Adolf Hitler living in modern Germany. 

The person below me feels insecure about their appearance but knows that really they look OK.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, yes, but it could be better. 

TPBM has read The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM likes to jump rope


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I'm not very good at it though.

The person below me has seen the movie "Close Encounters of the Third Kind."


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me has kept a diary/journal.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

The person below me likes to hike


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM has an older brother/sister.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

False. Three younger siblings though. 

TPBM loves them some Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

False, I wish I did but the people I live with don't like pets.

TPBM has artistic talent.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True. I write sometimes.

TPBM has a test coming soon.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

True...

TPBM has had a GPA over 3.5 before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me likes Sushi.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ture, I like it a lot.

TPBM Wants to become Galactic Lord of Champions and The Powerful.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

False, too much responsibility.

TPBM loves the expressionist German cinema.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. I don't know any Expressionist German movies.

TPBM hates to go to the beach


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

True, I do because I'm shy and self conscious but if I wasn't I would love going to the Beach 

TPBM Has played at least one main stream Pokemon game in their life.
(Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Rudy, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, Pearl, Plat, Black, White, B2, W2, X or Y)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True. I bought a 3DS a few yesrs ago just to play Gold and Silver. D*** I was never able to get Tyranitar.

TPBM has at least 5 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True

Tpbm has seen a June bug this month


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False I think.

The person below me has talked on the phone for over 45 minutes before.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False.

TPBM lives in a country with cold weather.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I do but it's not exactly Siberia. 

The person below me likes watching foreign language films with subtitles.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False usually

Tpbm watches Pretty Little Liars


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, never heard of it

TBPM is watching the World Cup football


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has caught fireflies before.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

True, though not in awhile.

TPBM will stay up really late tonight.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, I did. Although it wasn't planned!

Tpbm got a bad thunderstorm yesterday


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

False.

TPBM cannot drive a car.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

False. Never started.

TPBM watches Roosterteeth.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me has played Counter Strike before.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

false.

tpbm sucks dick


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe I do, Maybe I don't. Jk, False!

TPBM reads comic books


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has read a book in the last week.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

True. It by Stephen King

TPBM knows how to play a musical instrument.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, keyboards.

The person below me is addicted to something.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

True. I'm addicted to chocolates.

The person below me knows how to drive.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

The person below me has owned at least 3 bikes in their lifetime.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

true

person below me hates rambo movies


----------



## ashish2199 (Nov 15, 2013)

True (but i do like sylvester stallone)

TPBM knows more than two languages


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False, although I wish and am trying.

TPBM regularly watches some cartoon or anime.


----------



## AstralBody (Feb 11, 2014)

True, I like Adventure Time.

TPBM is concerned about global warming.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

False.

TPBM is a vegan.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I wish

Tpbm forgets things easily


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I can be very absent-minded.

The person below me is registered to at least 4 different websites.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

true

Person below me will answer either true or false


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True. How did you know?

TPBM has been in a car crash.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TBPM wishes the weather was hotter/sunnier?


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

TRUE

tpbm has never washed their hair?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

False. 

Tpbm has eaten a grape jelly and cheese sandwich before?


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

False. It wasn't a successful landing.

TPBM had dirty thoughts about a cousin.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

True

TPBM is bad at something but good at other


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

TigerWScarf said:


> True,  they are delicious grilled
> 
> Tpbm has flown to Mars in a space flight simulator and successfully landed?


Wait, for real?

True.

Tpbm has eaten fried oreos with yogurt before.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

False, I'd rather have fried ice cream.

TPBM has caught the SPACE MADNESS!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since I was a youngin'!

The person below me is below the age of 25.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

True for the first part false for the second half
So all together false.

TPBM is a fan of Mozart.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False. I am a fan of classical music but haven't really listened to Mozart. 

The person below me has been to a museum in a foreign country.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

False on in my own.

TPBM is thinking about food.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me doesn't like mustard.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me prefers rain over snow.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

True

The person below me likes polka dots.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True I guess.

The person below me knows the lyrics of at least 3 songs.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

True

TPBM owns an orange shirt


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

True

The person below me like Oreo Ice Cream.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

False. I only wear a tutu at Disneyland.

The person below me likes bacon.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I'm a vegetarian. 

The person below me has two pairs of trousers.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

False I have at least 7

TPBM has seen the new planet of the apes movie.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

The person below me has gone to see the same movie twice in the movie theater before.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False! Wanted to see the Katy Perry movie twice but never got around to it lol

Tpbm has a lucky charm?


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

False.

Tpbm likes coffee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True 

Tpbm has dyed hair


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

False

TPBM has wondered about the meaning of life.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

True, kind of.

TBPM likes loom band bracelets


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

True!

TPBM has experienced an earthquake


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

True

The person below me has owned a telescope.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True!

TPBM avoids answering calls from private numbers or numbers they don't recognize


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me wakes up without using an alarm clock most mornings.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

False

The person below me has a pet cat


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I wish

Tpbm has curly hair


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, true!

The person below me has donated money to charity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..The person below me isn't human


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I isn't.

The person below me is a fascist.


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

False

The person below me has seen a UFO?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I didn't recognize it to be anything else.

The person below me has had a recurring dream since childhood.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me plays some sort of sport.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No I don't.

The person below me has a phobia others find funny.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, hopefully.

TBPM currently has an ethernet cable plugged into their PC.


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

False 
Tpbm has the kim kardshian app

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

N to the o!!!! I can't stand that chick.

Tpbm wears skull and bones jewelry.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Naw. Maybe I should start to in an attempt to look cool and interesting. 

Tpbm supports the protests in Ferguson.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

True. Freedom of speech and assembly.

Tpbm has owned a pet rodent.


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

True but never again
Tpbm watches cartoons

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, a lot.

The person below me has watched ASMR (Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response) videos.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM actually did something for Labor Day.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

False

TPBM has siblings.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

False.

The person below me is vain.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ha! False. 

The person below me likes to eat pizza!


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Uh duh

Tpbm has SA


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

true

tpbm loves to eat


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM has shared a bedroom with someone before.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I share a bedroom with my brother right now.

The person below me doesn't own a bicycle.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I do and I use it regularly.

The man below me is a woman.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False.

The person below me is in pain.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

False 

The person below me can do a cartwheel.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

True

The person below me loves seafood


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

True

The person below me bought a ShamWow.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM dislikes Christmas but loves Halloween.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

False. I like both.

The person below me has attached earlobes.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False. 

The person below me has a pillow under their butt currently.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has welded before


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me has drank Starbucks in the past week.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, I don't drink coffee.

The person below me never really dislike movies (every movie is at least "kind of good")?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True, I guess. It's more like every movie is at least okay. There are movies I wouldn't watch again, but not really all that many I've downright hated.

The person below me would hold a snake if given the chance.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

T-t-true.

The person below me will be eating breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True I'm pretty sure

The person below me was the person above me


----------



## Zxcvbnm987 (Sep 17, 2014)

False
The person below me had eggs for breakfast


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me is currently listening to music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I'm reading about creepy camping experiences and eating

The person below me ate eggs today


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

This is false


The person below me has, at least once, answered one of these (or any other question-answer thread), only to realize that someone else sneaked one in right before you, forcing you to quickly edit your response to answer theirs instead


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False, actually. Although I'm always paranoid it will happen.

The person below me doesn't have a smart phone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False

The person below me doesn't have a cat.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

This is true.

The person below me has a deep and motivational quote as a signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

The person below me has hairy feet.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False.

The person below me wishes he/she were above me.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Flase

The person below me grabbed something to eat after 12 a.m last night


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

True

The person below me hates pop tarts.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hehe... false! I just ate some yesterday. 

The person below me has never eaten a "paleta de coco"(translation: mexican coconut popsicle).


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

True, never heard of that!

The person below me feels disappointed that Scotland didn't become independent.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

False

The person below me ate pizza last week.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

False! Try a month zzz

The person below me has been to the beach recently


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope, and I live in the East Coast. Shame.

The person below me wears white sneakers.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Negative

The person below me is someone who would abbreviate the question to TPBM.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me doesn't drink alcohol or hasn't had it in a long time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I am from the past. Damn glitches in reality 

The person below me ate food from a restaurant today


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

True. with my family and friends

The person below me loves popcorn


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn true!!

The person below loves mutton more than chicken?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dont even know what mutton is so false lol

The person below me drank pepsi today


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

False
The person below me has blonde hair


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I was thinking about getting a small gun on my arm when I was 16. So glad I didn't lol 

The person below me likes Pharaohs :yes


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Eh, not really. I'm neutral to them, so neither? I'd have had to have lived in Ancient Egypt to get to know them personally.

The person below me owes me money.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I think not.

The person below me drinks a lot of herbal tea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I have a lot of boxes I should be using instead of drinking soda :doh

The person below me has gone swimming this year


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

True . I go swimming every day .

The person below me likes to eat frogs legs .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True sort of. Made them once myself and they were ok

The person below me has had crocodile or alligator meat


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True.

The person below me is in a band.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

False

The person below me wants to go skydiving.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

True! I've wanted to go for years but never found anyone to go with. 

The person below me wants to go scuba diving.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, that'd be fun

Tpbm is watching a movie tonight


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Dont even know what mutton is so false lol
> 
> The person below me drank pepsi today


Here wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamb_and_mutton

False!
Tpbm is lyin in bed atm


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Always true. 

The person below me doesn't drink.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

False

The person below me is faster than Usain Bolt


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Faster at typing? Probably true. Usain, if you read this, I challenge you to a WPM match.

The person below me has visited the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True (I like to think so lol) 

The person below me did something nice this weekend


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, spent it sick.

The person below me likes it when it snows


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True get to make snowmen an stuff with my siblings 

The person below me's house has been flooded


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, twice. My parents' house's basement flooded once due to Hurricane Sandy. The other time was last year when I was living in my dorm and the toilet _wouldn't stop overflowing_. Actually that alone happened 3 times. Glad I don't live there anymore.

The human below me would like to visit Mars one day.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False :no Unless theres some kind of aliens that would hail me as a king then im fine on earth lol 

The person below me likes orange


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

True 

The person below me is a fast typer.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Extremely False!

The person below me has something that glows in the dark in their home


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got a glow in the dark Fushigi. I don't think anyone will know what I'm talking about lol.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Citrine said:


> I've got a glow in the dark Fushigi. I don't think anyone will know what I'm talking about lol.
> 
> The person below me has a pet.


I don't lol but am looking it up. So far it seems to be some sort of gravity ball thing but I only got a chance to glance at the results

Edit: looked into it. Is a freaky illusion lol

True, I have a cat named Peach

The person below me has been on a boat before


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes. Boats are cool.

The person below me can speak at least 3 languages.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

slyfox said:


> I don't lol but am looking it up. So far it seems to be some sort of gravity ball thing but I only got a chance to glance at the results


Lol, yup that's it. Got it as a gift from someone. Didn't really take time out to learn any neat tricks though.

Edit: Hrmm, now that I think about it....seems a bit pointless to have a glow in the dark one though...kinda defeats the point of the whole illusion thing if all you can see is a floating ball in the dark. Oh well.
-------------------------------

False. Wish I could.

The person below me is currently reading/has read a book within the last week.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, there's always one in progress. 

The person below me fantasizes about being famous.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False,I'm already famous 

Tpbm has fallen in love atleast 5 times


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False

The person below me sneezed today


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True

tpbm caughed a lil today


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True

The person below me played a game today


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes. I'd specify but their community is small and I don't want to risk them knowing I browse this site. I have to keep that mask on.

The person below me owns at least one Razer product.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

No actually, not into gaming. 

Tpbm likes at least one song by the Backstreet Boys. :b


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True

Tpbm would like to listen to Indian music sometime


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave it a listen when my roommate showed me this song once. My tastes did not match the genre. It wasn't meant to be. 

The person below me does their own laundry, and HATES it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I don't really hate it :stu

Tpbm has already bought halloween candy


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False 

Tpbm is good at heart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, or at least I like to think I am. Are things I feel I'm a horrible person for though

The person below me plans on carving a pumpkin for Halloween


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False 

The person below me is planning on going to a haloween party


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, don't think I've every been to one

The person below me believes that black cats are bad luck


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

False. I don't believe in irrational rules and Sebastian Michaelis (my man of the night) happens to love black cats ♥.♥


















The person below me has twerked butt naked at least once in their life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, and that definitely is a good thing

The person below me has grown vegetables in a garden


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. My family used to have a garden, but it was all my grandma and mom's doing. The only thing I've grown is some bean sprouts in my first grade classroom, and that was a fluke because mine were one of the ones that were supposed to die in the experiment.

The person below me drinks coffee every morning.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False,its tea every morning,afternoon and evenin and night

Tpbm wants to laugh right now?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

True, i just have.. SAS is amazing.

TPBM has encountered multiple awkward moments in the last day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I didn't really leave my property in the last 24 hours. Did do some lawn mowing and was embarrassing when the lawn mower wouldn't start. The first time it started it it stopped right away as a neighbor was coming out. It let out a poof of smoke. Got it started again after that. Don't think I've had anything else today.

The person below me has had at least some trouble with SAS being slow today


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

As of today, not yet.

The person below me prefers 'lol' over 'haha'.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

The person below me loves soda


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me has wound up in the emergency room before.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False, not yet at least.

The person below me showers every morning.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True,in fact twice a day xD 

Tpbm gets tears in their eyes when they LOL


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I play the piano and various percussion instruments depending on the occasion.

The person below me would like a hug right now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, wouldn't mind one

The person below me ate bacon today


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

False, I ate an entire pizza around 4 P.M. and nothing else all day. The pizza had no bacon.

The person below me has either texted or messaged someone lol without actually laughing out loud today.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

MuffinMan said:


> False, I ate an entire pizza around 4 P.M. and nothing else all day. The pizza had no bacon.
> 
> The person below me has either texted or messaged someone lol without actually laughing out loud today.


True, close enough, i messaged haha without laughing

The person below me got picked on in school.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I was picked on from my elementary school days onward 

The person below me has talked to a law enforcement officer this year


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

slyfox said:


> True, I was picked on from my elementary school days onward
> 
> The person below me has talked to a law enforcement officer this year


Yes. I'm on great terms with a few LEOs. One lives across the street from me. (And he's very shy, can you believe it?!)

The person below me is being rained-out right now. 
Meh! :time


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

not sure what that means lol but its not raining outside so ill just say false 

The person below me has a kid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below has swam in the ocean before


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

True, multiple times. Only the Atlantic though.

The person below me sleeps less than 8 hours a day.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False. I oversleep more than 8 hours a day.

The person below me as binge watched an entire show in a weekend.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

An entire show? Of course.

The person below me has a fascination with whelks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Whelks? I had to look that up and it's a definite false.

The person below me is obsessed with keeping all clocks precise to the second.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False, It depends,eg my hand watch is faster 

Tpbm wants to hug someone tightly


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

True

The person below me likes downhill skiing


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

True as long as it isn't too steep. Otherwise the amount of pizzas I make would be enough to fill Lombardi's.

The person below me has been in the Top 10 for something.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

True ,I got my b.tech degree in EEE from 8th ranked engineerin college in India.There are like 4000 colleges all across India.

Tpbm wanna learn dancing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I avoid dancing like the plague

The person below me has cooked something with bay leaves in the past week


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quite certain I have not as I don't even know what those are :b

Tpbm is a fast reader


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I'm obsessive enough to read whole novels in a day if they interest me enough

The person below me has collected stones


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

True, when I was 12ish. Stones are pretty, ok...

The person below me has cried in class


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Not so far, but I had a few close calls.

The person below me has gone skydiving before.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

False. The highest place from which I fell was from purgatory to the depths of hell. *cue melodrama*

TPBM went on a vacation this year.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has gone fishing this year


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False i've been fishing b4 tho ^^

The person below me watched the new simpsons family guy special today


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False.

The person below me has watched American Dad before.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False

Tpbm has watched "The Big Bang Theory" before and loved it totally.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

No I haven't watched it to be honest.

Tpbm: The person below me loves to read.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Would rather watch the harry potter movies over reading the books so..False!  
(only cus it takes like a week + to read the book but it takes 1-2 hours to watch the movie) :yes

The person below me has never tried a twinky


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

False

TPBM has taken some sort of martial arts lesson before.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, 5 years of Tae Kwon Do.

The person below me has been robbed before.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

False 

the person below me knows how to play a musical instrument.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

False, I think. I've kept a musical instrument long enough for me to make my own tunes though never properly learned.

Next person will be typing from inside his/her own room.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True 

Tpbm likes their hair today


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Its okay I guess lol

The person below me has never been on a plane


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

False 

Person below me knows how to fall asleep easily


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True. Play games/ watch movies till ur rly rly tired then lay down an close ur eyes lol

The person below me prefers to eat there own food


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

As in food I grew? True, I guess. I'd love to be able to do that, but I live in a dorm right now, so it's not really an option.

The person below me has flown in an airplane before.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, a couple times

Tpbm has fed a chipmunk from their hand before


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False but that sounds amazing.

The person below me has seen a Shakespeare play performed live.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False dont think i'd be that interested lol I like opera tho i'd like to see that live :yes

The person below me drinks coffee almost every morning


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

False. I don't drink tea or coffee

The person below me is a fan of foreign films


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false. If you mean films that are in a language other than my own native ( english) its false.

the person below me likes to wear bright pink coloured items of clothing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has grilled food outside or cooked over a campfire this year


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, sounds nice though

TPBM has a DVR to record television


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False

The person below me prefers to eat healthy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true ( to a degree.... avoid deep fried food ) diet consists of meat, fish , salads, veggies also.

the person below me ....music makes you cry?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Some songs certainly almost do that

TPBM sometimes wonders about people from school/uni who, unlike many, are either not on facebook or undiscoverable


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Very true.

The person below me has gone to a high school reunion.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

true.

the Person below me thinks SA will always be a part of their lives.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

True

The person below me has an election they can vote in before the end of the year.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

False, so I won't have to abstain.

The person below me believes they can easily outsmart others when bidding on eBay.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false...... i dont use E -bay and I am careful with money.

the person below me.....owns a pair of wellington boots?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has gone saltwater fishing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

False.




The person below me has graduated from high school.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

There's one window in the room the person below me is in right now.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true ( curtains and blind now closed)


the person below me has more than 10 pairs of socks.?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True I think.

The person below me has watched at least three movies in a row before.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false.



the person below me.....can speak more then one language fluently?


----------



## lidah (Oct 1, 2014)

True.

The person below me would eat cheese everyday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

The person below me lives somewhere where there is snow most winters


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True almost every xmas  

The person below me prefers candy more than chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, not much of a chocolate person. Love sour candy though

The person below me lives less than a 3 hour drive from the ocean


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I think so....... depending on how i drive LOL>


the person below me has put up shelving before. ( and it stayed up , lol)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, at the place I used to work

The person below me likes to cook


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

True...been a bit lazy about it lately. 

The person below me knows how to grass whistle.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

is that where you get a blade of wide grass, hold it between the palms of both hands and blow on it and it makes a whilst noise.? if so .... YES.....


can the person below me reach and scratch their back with either hand?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

True + even if I couldn't my grandad had an ivory back scratcher lol 

The person below me suck at singing


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True (in my opinion, my sister says I'm "decent" which I take to mean that at least no one would want to claw their ears out).

The person below me could explain very thoroughly how gravity works.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

False, didn't go far enough in school.

The person below me has had a dream about the end of the world.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

False.. 2 days ago!

TPBM has been to mcdonalds this week (oh how i craaaave mcfugginnuggets)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no cake today. 



the person below me...... has eaten Sushi before?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. My best friend works at a Japanese restaurant, so she's had me eat it multiple times. I didn't like the first few things she had me try, but eventually we found stuff that I love.

The person below me has played on a school sports team before.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

FALSE. and I was one of the last people to get picked at games at school PE. mostly because people knew I wasn't interested at kicking a football around.
Not because I was totally unpopular. 


true or false. ? person below me has driven or ridden in a tractor?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true for now anyway..., unfortunately 


the person below me..... thinks that they can improve some aspect of their life sometime in future.?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, or at least I hope to

The person below me has been to a zoo before


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

True but not in a very long time. I don't agree with the idea of zoos these days.

TPBM disagrees with me that zoos are animal prisons.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True, they're more like the old lunatic asylums where people would pay to be entertained by the inmates. 

The person below me believes they have a very individual, off the wall, sense of humour that most people don't get.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Only wooly hats for very cold weather.

You still use a ball mouse for your desktop and/or laptop?


----------



## Sirushy09 (Oct 13, 2014)

False

I'm pretty bad at these but I'll give it a go... the person below me is right-handed. :afr


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

True 

The person below me can touch their toes while keeping leg straight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true.


the person below me likes walking about when its very windy out ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True, but only if it's a cool breeze on a hot night.










TPBM has less SA when they're dressed up in a costume.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

think it would be false. bit I cannot say for sure. 

the person below me..... has once had a parrot sit on their shoulder and the parrot said '' pieces of eight''' ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True, but it was less about him being a pirate parrot and more about him being a raging Styx fan. Sadly, he was mortally injured in a mosh pit in 2012. However, I'm now independently wealthy from his life insurance, so I got my pirate booty.

TPBM has a birth mark in a private place.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false. dont have any birth marks anywhere. 


the person below me can wrinkle their nose and somethign magical will happen, just like that nice little lady from that old sitcom ''bewitched'' that the above poster ( charmed one) has obvious influence from ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I've always wished that were the case. Bonus points to Kilobravo for knowing that show. 

TPBM's guilty pleasure involves reality tv and a bottle of moonshine.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False. Have never tried either of those things. 

The person below me posses higher skill in creativity than intelligence.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

False.

The person below me sits on a black chair.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

False,Its greyish!.

Tpbm is beautiful


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG YES.. !! just as well i replied to that question in time .!


the person below me is also beautiful!  ( like lots of people on this forum, yet they all have appearance insecurities? )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true

tpbm is male


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me currently has their nails painted.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM had a sexual fantasy about a peer today that's not quite a crush, just attractive in some way.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False 

the person below me prefers cartoons to movies


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

False, cartoons are for kids bro. yuck >:b


The person below me does not read books, and gets all their info from the news.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

True..reading news all day when don't have any work at office..

Person below is lonely
Doesnt talk much with friends
Office and home are the only places he goes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True.

The person below me has written or tried to write a novel. If so, what was it about?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false. I could never be bothered to make a detailed plot and type for hours every day.


the person below me has got caught speeding and was given a ticket?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

FALSE, you are dead wrong. I am a law abiding citizen. 
Although i am being sued for an accident i had.:blank


The person below is going insane.:squeeze


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going crazy said:


> FALSE, you are dead wrong. I am a law abiding citizen.
> Although i am being sued for an accident i had.:blank
> 
> The person below is going insane.:squeeze


Pretty much, but calming down as of late :squeeze

Sorry to hear about the situation you are in. That sounds really horrible. Hope things get better for you.

The person below me is expecting to be dealing with snow and ice in a few months. Be it shoveling or having to drive in those conditions


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

in my country..... I can only half expect this..... hope not for sure.

the person below me.... is expecting to receive a parcel in the post in this next week?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That's not true if by expecting a parcel and parcel being a baby so I'd be expecting a baby next week you'd be wrong as I'm a guy and can't have a baby and babies don't come by the post a stalk brings them not a postie . 


The person below me doesn't have shirtless pictures of Putin on his /her wall .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

The person below me has gone for a walk in the past month


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Is it true that you have been outside today?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True but it was only very briefly in the early morning

The person below me is interested in wildlife


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True, though I can't say I experience much of it being a city dweller.

The person below me has never left their own country. (Americans only)


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me slept for at least eight hours last night.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

False

The person below me has not eaten pizza this month.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

True or false you like cold weather?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False, I hate it 

Tpbm is carving a pumpkin this year?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True!

The person below me has painted a face, etc on a pumpkin before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true, and am painting some pumpkins next week.

the person below me has been to Europe


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, I live in Europe.

The person below me has drunk rainwater before.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, probably have as a kid or got some in my mouth by accident. 

The person below me has gone walking at night before


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

true

the person below me likes cookies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True: I am a person, therefore I like cookies. 

The person below me doesn't sell insurance for a living.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, you're good at this game ^_^

The person below me doesn't have pimples.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM has not had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in the last month


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True, but then I'm English.

The person below me has been locked in a cupboard before. No, trust me you have, really.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True actually. I was about eight, and I've been terrified of small, dark places ever since.

The person below me prefers baking over cooking.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, baking is a form of cooking? Though I'm not that interested in cooking.

The person below me owns at least one pair of leggings.


----------



## ImpulsiveJoker (Nov 1, 2014)

True.

The person below me owns at least one pair of high heels.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me wants to have he/his own land?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True, I guess, although it's not really a priority at this exact moment.

TPBM enjoyed jumping into piles of leaves as a kid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me is the person above me


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

@hmweasley: True.
@Amon: False.

The person below me has never slept in a tent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False...The person below me has stayed in his/her room for one week straight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

false.... that;d make me crazy.

the person below me has tried sleeping in bed, with their feet on the pillow and their head where their feet would be. (n under the sheet and duvet ) ?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

False. I can't imagine sleeping with my feet elevated higher than my head.

The person below me has gone a day without eating, and not due to a fast.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True.


TPBM has gotten so drunk that he slept on the street overnight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me is cheap..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

True though I only watch it if nothing else is on 
Do you like family guy..?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True but I'd only watch it if The Big Bang Theory wasn't on :b

Tpbm read the newspaper today


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes.... well , scanned through it.

the person below me.....ate something hot and spicy this week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me lives on a farm..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me eats meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..The person below me dislikes people


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

True AND False! Dislike some, like others.

The person below me is reading this.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

The person below me has eaten vegetables or fruit today


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True lotsa fruit

Tpbm likes Where's Waldo books


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm, Not really. I remember a TV cartoon yeas ago called 'where's wally' 

the person below me likes walking in the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tralse..The person below me can swim?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True.

The person below me owns Legos.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, not anymore

The person below me likes to eat mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me is a mountain climber?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false
the person below me loves cats


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

True.

The person below me likes eating hot sauce or other spicy foods and peppers.


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

False. Wish I did, but I'm a total wuss!

The person below me is in love.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

False

The person below me can put their toes in their mouth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me doesn't know how to fight


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmm.. I'm not good at fighting but I know the basics  So FALSE I guess? 

The person below me has a hamster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..The person below me knows Algebra


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True. I haven't taken the class in about four years though. Or any sort of math class in two years about, so who knows how much I actually remember.

The person below me has caught snowflakes on their tongue before.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, for sure as a kid

The person below me has shoveled snow from a driveway or sidewalk before


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

true. ugh.

The person below has a secret wish to own a swimming pool


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

your thread came from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfectionism_(psychology)

My life is built on discovering everyone's mistakes & failures. This includes my parents who were fools to conceive me wrongly as failed and too old (50, decided to retire) to have a third son who have a failed person of two successful brothers. I used a favourite grammar tense term 'imperfect' - not yet complete, before discovering this psychology.

My usual decisions about what to do, buy or not. Information gained about anything that's imperfect.

Choice of which day to get to my gym to release my fury ripping my muscles followed by hours of hard cardio. I choose by weather when one day is significantly different by humidity making conditions unpleasant inside or outside. Surprised that today, the next day and the third day are exactly the same, so I'll go today. No way to tell if the place will be empty because people might choose differently if they observe weather or not and just have a mood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 Inch or 17 Inch Laptop?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

15 inch.

The person below me is a member of a forum besides SAS.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

False. 

The person below me has 3 or more email addresses.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, if you mean ones I have access to. I've had a ton over the years that I've stopped using

The person below me has put a message in a bottle before


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

nope but i always wanted to 

the person below me has a sweet tooth


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

false

the person below me made someone else smile today


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me hates having their picture taken.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

True.
The person below me knows at least 2 foreign languages.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. Although I'm taking Spanish in school right now and am trying to teach myself Japanese, so hopefully one day.

The person below me has created something that could be considered art within the last month.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False but I would if I had one in my town :b

Tpbm bought a chocolate advent calendar this year?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

False

The person below me hates Christmas


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Absolutely false.

The person below me has been in the emergency room before.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True, a bunch of times but nothing serious

Tpbm likes to cook


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True, but more so in the past.

The person below me prefers long hair on people of the opposite gender.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

False

The person below me has wished on a shooting star


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-The Person below me dislikes animals more than humans


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I would have to say yes. I was a veggie but now I eat fish. 

Though they will deny it, the person below me has secretly been dressing as a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

ha false

the person below me sings in the shower


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

True. Really! 

Tpbm has taken a bubble bath before and liked it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, especially as a young kid

The person below me has skipped stones on the surface of a body of water


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False

This person below has 1 nut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me is shivering?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

tpbm likes to tell jokes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True!

Tpbm wears glasses


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TBPM once made a Christmas version of their avatar (for years I had a donkey elsewhere and drew a red and white hat for it)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

False

TPBM likes jazz


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

True dat

Person below me lived in France and was a famous chef, but got bored so decided to race cars and ended winning the F1 world championship. That however still wasnt enough, this person decided to take all the winnings and build homeless shelters and feed the hungry. While doing that, this amazing person was discovered by a famous philanthropist actor and as a result, was cast in the latest installment of Star Wars. Person below also used to study biomedical engineering, and this geniuses' pioneering research led to many disease curing drugs and paved the way for cancer research. Person below me enjoys skydiving with nothing else but a handkerchief as a parachute and likes to relax to romantic poetry with a nice glass of champangya.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

How did you know ... especially the Star Wars part!

Tpbm heard Christmas music today on the radio


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, on Spotify.

The person below me _should_ be studying for finals, but is instead browsing this thread.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I'm lucky enough to have already finished my finals.

The person below me has gotten all of the Christmas presents they're planning to buy.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

False, though as yet I've bought none.

The person below me will have kisses at Christmas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..The Person Below Me is overweight


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me likes candy canes.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true but i dont eat them

the person below me is resting their head on their hand


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False.

The person below me also uses toilet paper to wipe their nose and other things.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me likes cold weather..


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false
tpbm is afraid of snakes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I've caught and released a lot of them during my lifetime. I briefly owned a corn snake before my mom made me get rid of it 

The person below me likes dogs


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

True, I have a soft spot for them, what can I say.

The person below me has eidetic memory.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-The person below me likes a silent environment.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True

The person below me wants to write a book.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true, want to write a book of poetry and maybe a biography of my life

tpbm wants to be in the military


----------



## ranin (Oct 19, 2014)

false.

tpbm likes lemonade with a hint of salt and pepper.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I've never heard of that.

The person below me prefers baths over showers.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, but I almost always take showers. I think showers are better for getting clean.

The person below me has counted to a thousand before


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol no.

tpbm drinks a lot of alcohol.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False 

Tpbm is spending Xmas day with their parent(s)?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true

the person below me has climbed a mountain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I've climbed Sleeping Bear Dune multiple times(nowhere close to being a mountain)

The person below me has gone a on a nature walk or hiked this year


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The person below you hasn't. 

The person below me has regretted telling people inappropriate dreams.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

false

the person below me thinks egyptian pyramids are cool


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

True.

The person below me has seen a 3-D movie.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

True

Tpbm is all about dat bass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True? I have a few pounds I could lose :lol.

TPBM is chewing bubble gum


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

The person below me will fix some sort of food for a family holiday get-together this year.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true, i'll probably help but not make it by myself

the person below me enjoys taking baths


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes Winter?


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

True <3 

The person below me needs more sleep.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true

tpbm likes night better than day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

....although I am more awake at night.

TPBM has star-gazed (sky) in the last week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM dislikes people?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. At least for today. It kind of depends.

TPBM lives somewhere where it never snows.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

False.
TPBM lives in a city.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

True

The person below me has been aboard an airplane at least once within the past year.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has a large family.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm has eaten fruit today?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

True raisins : ) 

Tpbm reads comic books


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

True?? I read manga, so it's like Japanese comics

Tpbm knows more than 2 languages.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false, I only know English, wish I knew more languages.

tpbm likes to be outdoors


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, but not for too long.

The person below me has watched at least 10 YouTube videos in the past week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM has gone outside in the past 2 days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm watches any kind of quiz show?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. At least not regularly.

TPBM is a night person.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM likes foggy weather


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm listens to music often?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

True

TBPM goes to church regularly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM Is on SAS 24/7..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but for awhile I was on here most of my hours awake :'(

TPBM has had it snow where they live today


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true, a few inches

TPBM has some sort of collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True-TPBM is bad at mathematics..


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

True. TPBM lives somewhere in Eastern Europe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM is interested in space travel?


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

true
TPBM likes black coffee


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, must have milk.

The person below me believes in God though they might deny it here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me would see snow outside if they looked out their window


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM has thrown rocks in a lake or ocean


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm dislikes dogs & cats?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has watched an entire anime series before.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

true dat

The amazing human specimen below can type well over the rate of 90wpm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM has a dark secret?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False I guess. I don't know if I'd consider any secrets I have as truly dark.

TPBM enjoys going on road trips.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

False
TPBM has a smartphone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TPBM ate meat recently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-TPBM likes bugs who buzz around her/his ear?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true, jk
TPBM is a healthy eater


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I'm been trying to eat more fruits and vegetables 

TPBM has an allergy that annoys them?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

false.

TPBM has read Animal Farm.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true
TPBM has seen fight club


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

True
TPBM lives in america


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

False.

the person below me likes likes to sunbathe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has rock collected at some point in their life


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I've drawn them as a kid

TPBM has drawn a map for a fictional world/setting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM is a shut in.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I leave for groceries and doctor appointments

TPBM hates winter


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM has watched a movie today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, last watched one yesterday

TPBM ate less than 2 hours ago


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

True.

TPBM can play an instrument.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

True. It's complicated.

The person below me has recently given or received flowers.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

False.

TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I used to like visiting new places. Sadly it's not really possible anymore.

TBPM likes hot baths rather than showers (don't even have the latter).


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

False. I prefer hot showers.

The person below me averages over an hour a day on SAS.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

True

This one can't stop watching cat videos on YouTube.
||
\/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-TPBM is weak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I need to change things

TPBM hates pickles


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

True

TPBM loves comics.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

TPBM dislikes hospital dramas on the tv?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

False I quess, House is awesome. Haven't watched any others so no opinion on those 

The person below me watches at least one of the C.S.I.-shows.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

True

TPBM sings in the shower.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has one piece of jewelry that they always wear.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TPBM inspects fruits, vegetables, and other foods carefully when at a grocery store


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False -

T P B M is looking forward to the return of the X Files.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, or at least now I am  Just looked it up on wikipedia after you mentioned

TPBM has drawn something this year


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

True, today.

Breaking the rules :b
Which skill would tpbm would want most?


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Expertese in cunning linguistics 

TPBM enjoys contemplating the deep social conjectures that are posited by Katy Perry et al.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

False?

TPBM doesn't like getting toilet water on them when their poop falls into the toilet, because it's too cold and full of germs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, especially if it was a public restroom

TPBM swam or wadded in water last year


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

false

tpbm drinks beer a lot


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

False. 

Tpbm has social anxiety.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

The person below me has to work tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TPBM is interested in the paranormal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

somewhat, I like the show Psychic Kids.

TPBM likes to do crafts.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM has had a nightmare over the past month.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

True.

The Person below me has been to a desert


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

False 

TPBM is listening to music right now.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

true

TPBM likes rap music


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

FALSE 

The person below me has previously shoplifted.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False

This person below me has taken a bath in a muddy pond


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

False

The person below me is a fan of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM has failed at something?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, undeniably.

The person below me is having a nice day.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

False

tpbm come to SAS everyday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

TPBM has worked on an art or craft this month


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM has been underwater for more than 15 seconds..


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

True. The person below me cut their own hair before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM has worn warm clothing in 100+degree weather


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

tpbm enjoy physical activities


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

False unless I can use one hand

tpbm at one point pissed there pants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM is bad in science subjects?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I guess. I'm not the greatest. I'd consider myself mostly average, but I'm not really bad. Except in chemistry. I'm terrible at chemistry.

TPBM would prefer swimming in a pool to swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

False, I'll take the ocean over pool any day.

The person below is hungry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM isn't human


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM is funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM has stolen from a store?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM collects something


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

True, trading cards and coins.

The person below me often mishears song lyrics.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

True
the person below me is artistic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true

TPBM enjoys watching sports


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

True, but only rarely

TBPM is not at all musical and wonders how pianists etc do it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-TPBM has died but came back to life?


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

no.

The person below me doesn't like Iggy Azalea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM has an Internet addiction


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sort of

TPBM is happy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM is obese?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

would rather not answer

TPBM likes to write?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

In a dry sarcastic sorta way
Think steven wright 

TPBM Stays up past 1:00


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False....hardly ever but I did last night :b

Tpbm is Irish


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

True

tpbm stands for The Pugnacious Bipolar Mascot


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice idea, lol

TBPM likes to wear bracelets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM is a shut in?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I go grocery shopping, etc. Not much else though usually.

TPBM is sick right now


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

False

TPBM works in retail


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has sent a text message in the past three hours.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, would have no one to text

TPBM ate soup today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False-TPBM hasn't eaten in a few days?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

tpbm likes to eat sushi


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. worry about catching something so doubt I'll ever try it

TPBM loves the nighttime


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

True, I usually stay up til 3am

TPBM likes rice krispies treats


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True. Don't eat them regularly but they are great when I do

TPBM prefers their windows covered


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM has visited another country?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM likes to sing


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

False.but I did sing last night

TPBM is not wearing socks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, don't usually bother unless going out

TPBM ate fruit today


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

True, actually had a grape fruit
The person below me had a song stuck in their head today


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. Have tried having bird feeders in the past though. Our cat would really love it if I did

TPBM has soldered, brazed, or welded something together before?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TPBM has a standalone scanner


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM knows how to sew


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

False, I've got a drawer full of supplies but I haven't learned yet

TPBM can ride a bike


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I don't think it is something I could've forgot in about 5 years

TPBM did something outdoors today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM is good at Geometry?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM has been to Poland


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM is bored


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

False, I'm just procrastinating

TPBM owns a cat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM has gone out today


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true.

TPBM ate fish / seafood this weekend...?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM likes cheese pizza?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

True, very much so.

TPBM takes more than one shower per day?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true

TPBM likes winter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,TPBM gets sick often?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM is generally happy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TPBM went for a walk today


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM loves Summer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM gets a lot of spam e-mails


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True 

TPBM is planning to go fishing or hunting this year


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false
TPBM likes vegetables


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True at least for some of them. Peppers, celery, and tomatoes(guess technically a fruit) are good

TPBM ate a fruits or vegetables today


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True... They were on a pizza, but they were still vegetables.

TPBM prefers comedies to dramas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow,PBM dropped out of high school?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM likes to sing


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

False.
The person below me has never been to Disneyland/World.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

False, been there once in Paris. 
The person below me has never gotten an autograph.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true, unless you count friends in my yearbook

TPBM likes to ski


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. I don't like the cold and I sucked at skiing the two times I tried at high school and younger age.

TPBM knows how to tie at least 5 different knots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM is walked outside passed 12AM


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM currently plays a sport.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM has been ice skating


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False.

T p B M likes to wear sports trainers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TPBM wants to travel through space.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

TPBM is a rebel.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM hasn't slept for 24 hours


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

tpbm has flown a kite


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I have tried to fly a kite, but it wasn't successful.

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

False. I did wear some for driving lessons a couple of years ago.
TPBM has a recent injury of some sort.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False 

T p b m likes to post on Instagram


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TPBM still has some soft toys in their bedroom


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

True.

TPBM likes to take pictures.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

TPBM finds praying mantises interesting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM owns a cat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

TPBM owns or has owned a hedgehog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

TPBM likes to play video games.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

False 

The Person Below Me Likes Playing Sports


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True

TPBM hasn't read a book in a week.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM is currently a student.


----------



## radiantrose (May 13, 2014)

True, although not in an "official place of learning" (ie. college)

The person below me is interested in finding out why we are on earth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

True

TPBM is afraid of the dark.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

True

TPBM likes 80's music


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

True

TPBM has climbed a tree


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes

True or False
You have tried to commit suicide?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh, what?!? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me is having a good hair day.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

True

The person below me can play an instrument.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

True-ish?

The person below me will answer "false".


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

True 

The person below me is part of team waffle.


----------



## allthoseprettylights (Nov 28, 2015)

False.


The person below me love video games.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't mind some of them, but only occasionally

The person below me has no bin in their bedroom anymore, just a black bag on the floor


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

False.

The person below me just ate breakfast.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me wears glasses,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, although I might be headed that way

The person below me has plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

True...I have to go to work.

The person below me likes mashed potatoes.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I dislike almost everything potato related.

The person below me agree's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404,The person below me doesn't exist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain

The person below me likes cakes better than pie.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

The person below me hasn't rode a bicycle in 5 or more years


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


The person below me hasn't showered in a week


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably true... been having plumbing issues

The person below me hasn't been in a swimming pool in over 5 years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,The person below me can walk on water


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False.


The person below me is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

The person below has been to a sports game


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

False. (I don't get sports lol)

The person below me is a bookworm.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate everything to do with reading.

The person below me loves romantic comdey movies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh. A few. I'm not a big fan of them.


The person below me shaves their pubes


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Did ya have to go there? Argh..... Yes

The person below me is a sex addict.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

The person below me has seen snow in person today?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

True

The person below me has made a snowman at some point.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, but not in a long time

The person below me is going to sleep soon


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

False. Not going to sleep all night 

The person below me is the same person as the one above the person below the person below me.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wait, what?

The person below me understands what he said.


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

True. The person above the person above me said I'm the person below the person above me. At least, I think so.

However, the person below me enjoys travel but hates the fact that it can't be done without dealing with all sorts of people she/he doesn't want to deal with.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Mostly true

The person below me hates the interstates


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me likes refried beans


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me loves sports


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very, very true.


The person below me has a foot fetish


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Very, very true.
> 
> The person below me has a foot fetish


False

The person below me is an atheist.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

True.

The person below me has seen a meteoroid.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

True, but only at the museum. It seems like it is always overcast when there is a meteor shower here.  

The person below me has gone to a rock concert.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, no concerts

The person below me has been to a car show


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

False. Im learning to drive!

The person below me has aced at least once in history.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

rememo said:


> False. Im learning to drive!
> 
> The person below me has aced at least once in history.


aced?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person below me will be the person above the person below them?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True



The person below me is a person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm is stupid


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Possibly.

the person below me thinks the person above me is... a gnome.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

False, i think that he is a fax machine

Tpbm makes annoying sounds when he is drinking?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me thinks hormones are the sounds that prostitutes make.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, what. Uh, I'm not sure how to answer that.

The person below me woke up after 9am


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

True

The person below me sings in the shower


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not anymore

The person blow me has had a campfire before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Tpbm has walked through a dangerous part of town at night.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True

The person bellow me has gotten punched in the face before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me still believes in Santa?


----------



## Reema Hani (Feb 1, 2016)

False.

The person below me can't swim.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

The person bellow me has never cried during a movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..emotions are for humans..Tpbm has seen something decompose before.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True (ya know for science)

The person bellow me is scared of heights


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, a little


The person below me prefers Coke over Pepsi


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me has used a torch before.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

True me have 

The person below me loves strawberry cheescake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep.


The person below me likes NFL football.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False; I despise, loathe, hate it.

The person below me enjoy's Arnold Schwarzenegger movies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


The person below me is a night person?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Very true! It's 1:44am as I type this.

The person below me is a Donald Trump fan.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

nope

the person bellow me sneaks in snacks to the movie theater


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

The person below me has gone fishing before.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes! So many times I can't count them all!


The person below me masticates every day.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah

The person bellow me has hair bellow their shoulders


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

close but false

the person below me is in love


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

The person below me has seen a celebrity.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


The person below me is intoxicated right now


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope

The person bellow me has gone dumpster diving before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,Tpbm has had an infestation of some kind before in their house


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes 

The person bellow me has no valentine this year


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

You know it

The person Below me likes sushi


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False AF

the person below me bathes in mud


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Of course.

The person below me watches The Ellen Show everyday


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, but she's funny

The person below me hikes in the rain


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never done it, but I probably wouldn't

The person bellow me has never had the chicken pox


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I had them in the 6th grade.


The person below me has eaten at McDonald's today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False. Wendy's.

The person below me bought a newspaper this week.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

False.

The person below me has to use the bathroom


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

The person bellow me is in their pajamas


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

False I havent eaten anything at all

TPBM talks to their plants


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No.

The person below me rolls in a mini-van.


----------



## Moksha (Mar 24, 2013)

False.

The person below me has trouble sleeping.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

True. Usually.

TPBM does alot of online shopping


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope, too poor

The person bellow me has more than 2 pillows on their bed


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Only for the pokemon commercial

The person bellow me has one or more tattoos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I don't have any tattoos.


The person below me has a toe ring


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

False. 

The person below me has had 5+ sexual partners.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL (I wish)



The person below me has a criminal record


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

False.

The person below me has an unmade bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No such thing as beds where I'm from,tpbm types slow


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

False.

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, yes

The person below me has had a haircut within a week.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me wears glasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frue,Tpbm almost died once


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True

The person bellow me has wished upon a shooting star


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sure I have, if not, I was wishing upon an airplane or something.

The person below me believes in aliens.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me thinks Cam Newton is a type of cookie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - he needs a reality check, though

The person below me drank a Budweiser because Peyton Manning said he was going to after the game.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I don't drink beer. And I didn't watch the game.

The person below me likes guinea pigs.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False.



The person below me is at their home right now.


----------



## StudiousFlames (Jan 30, 2016)

False.

The person below me can play an instrument.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True (does the recorder count)

The person bellow me lives alone


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False.

The person below me disagrees with Cletis not liking guinea pigs... >


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


The person below me has not showered in a week


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me showers everyday.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True

The person bellow me has gotten bit by a snake before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



The person below me has never seen a deer


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False, I even currently have a dead one in my fridge

The person bellow me has never eaten an ice cream cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Tpbm is a robot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.



The person below me believes in Bigfoot.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure why not

The person bellow me is procrastinating


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do it all the time.



The person below me is masturbating


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah

The person bellow me hates pineapple pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..Tpbm is an alien from outer space?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (but some of my relatives probably think so)




The person below me is tired


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sore, not tired.

The person below me has painted a room before


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

True.

Have you ever gone against your own beliefs, assuming you have any, for self-gain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm conducts strange experiments in their laboratory


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



The person below me has a coat that smells like B.O.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. I wear your granddad's clothes. I look incredible.

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

The person below me likes to play video games.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..although it's been awhile.Tpbm is half robot,half human.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

The person bellow me has gone surfing before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Tpbm fell and couldn't get up?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



The person below me is hungry.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda

The person below me just ate.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No 

The person bellow me has more than 2 pets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



The person below me is weird


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on where, and who, I am with.

The person below me has seen a relative naked.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ture, and yes, I'm mentally scarred because of it.


TPBM doesn't have I a job.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

True

TPBM likes to cross dress.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

surrender to nothing said:


> True
> 
> TPBM likes to cross dress.


Lol, not at all.

TPBM likes to drink alcohol a lot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM has a secret stash of porn


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me has played Call of Duty.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True

The person bellow me walks to school/work


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Partially true. I drive to work but have to park a long ways away which means a long walk to and from the car.



TPBM has not had a bowel movement in over a week


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, lol.

TPBM is a hockey fan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM can't wait for March Madness


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, I don't even know what it is.

TPBM likes blue more than green.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose so...


TPBM has a foot fetish


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has been mugged before.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

The person bellow me hates avocados


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think so, and funny you bring it up... I told my mom to buy me an avocado last night so I could try it. I'll probably try it tonight or tomorrow.

TPBM hates cartoons


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM is older than 18.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm 18 and a half if that counts

TPBM doesn't celebrate christmas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is unknown..Tpbm has stayed up passed 24 hours without sleeping.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM hates the hot weather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm has a disease.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM doesn't have work or school tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm has been to China.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me has short hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,Tpbm is a hermit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

false


TPBM likes winter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..Tpbm hates people.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False, not all of them.

TPBM likes beer.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True, I work at a baseball stadium.

Tpbm has a room painted blue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM LOVES McDonald's


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM hates the lottery


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM has genital warts


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

False

TPBM loves sushi.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

true

the person bellow me can play an instrument


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM has gas


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not right now but I often do

TPBM likes bran flakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TPBM has a cold


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but my mom has one and I'm taking care of her, so unless the Airborne I'm chugging by the gallon keeps my immune system kicking butt, it won't be long...

TPBM's car is buried in a mountain of snow right about now.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TPBM has a tattoo on their butt.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has a celebrity crush, and if so, who?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false

TPBM is wearing pajamas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM hates tomatoes


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

False. Love em.

TPBM is scared of the dark.


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

False.i live in the dark castle...
TPBM is have a time machine under his/her bed.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True. And I'm trapped in 2019 in the Official Trump-Clinton Cage Match Center. Please. Help. Me. 

TPBM has gotten a mani-pedi.


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

False. (Would love to, though.)

TPBM likes Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

True, if I'm in the right mood for it. 

TPBM likes "Exploding Kittens."


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Can't say, never played it. I probably would tho.

TPBM _loves_ The Dark Knight


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah

TPBM has given a parrot head scritches


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :stu False



TPBM has big feet


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, but I've watched a couple episodes of that show recently, and it would be super cool to have the unlimited help of a genie. Even if said genie messed things up once in a while. Would keep life interesting. 

TPBM loves some food combination that would make most other people gag.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..Tpbm lives near a swamp.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false

TPBM is itchy


----------



## quirkiful (Feb 27, 2016)

So true! But really, who doesn't? Lol

TPBM has feelings for someone but hasn't told them yet (true for me too haha).


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

pfft, false

TPBM can't roll their tongue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True - not very well. I don't have those genes. My dad could, though.

TPBM has a birthmark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,Tpbm lives in the middle of nowhere


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false

TPBM has a beauty mark under their eye


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Absolutely.

The person below me doesn't eat their veggies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True, and mommy said I wouldn't grow up to be tall. Proved her wrong.

TPBM forgot to do something yesterday.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

quirkiful said:


> So true! But really, who doesn't? Lol


I hate washing my hair cause now it gets all thin and shiz, then screws up my whole style :frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me needs a hug.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I could always use a hug, but no, I'm not in need of a hug.

TPBM loves cheesy garlic bread


----------



## quirkiful (Feb 27, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> False
> 
> The person below me needs a hug.


I'm actually in dire need of a hug. \(._.)/

Also, TRUE AF

TPBM is bad at math.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm good at simple math but suck at algebra, etc.


TPBM has a large corn on their left foot


----------



## Beth989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oobe said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM goes to the beach often during Summer.


 False. I burn like hell at the beach.
TPBM loves macaroni and cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False to beach. Sometimes I go to collect stones, but it isn't often.

True to macaroni, but it varies

TPBM saw snow today


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope :\

TBPM has a sore throat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. (But I did a few weeks ago)



TPBM still has all their wisdom teeth


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah

TPBM needs to use the bathroom


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no. 

The person below me is wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## ExtraSharpCheddar (Feb 4, 2016)

False, it's black.

TPBM could go for some good BBQ ribs and cole slaw for dinner?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ribs YES! Cole slaw NO!


TPBM has a runny nose


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, not anytime recently

TPBM likes to play video games


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True, but very limited of games

TPBM has a blister on their hands or feet


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

TPBM is embarrassed about something right now


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True



TPBM has not had a bowel movement today


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM is listening to music right now.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I don't do that very much nowadays.

You like talk on the radio or television, partly because it can make you feel calmer than music of any kind.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

False 

Speaking of music...

The person below me likes psychedelic rock


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM is not wearing underwear right now.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Who wears underwear anymore??

TPBM is watching the debate.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

False.

The person below doesn't dislike disliking baby murder


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false

TPBM actually doesn't hate spiders


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True, but I don't like them.

TPBM had a drink of root beer in the last week


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM likes to watch twitch streams.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

False, I can't be arsed to even look up what a twitch stream is

The person below me has overgrown nose hair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False - I pluck my nose hair all the time.

TPBM hasn't changed their socks in over a week.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false

TPBM hates sweet food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False - I LOVE sweets!!!



TPBM is very, very tired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False.. vvv Has eaten something off the floor?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

True. I do it all the time.

The person below me cried while watching the notebook


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False, didn't watch it

TPBM likes to eat hot dog.


----------



## Fluttershy23 (Mar 4, 2016)

False. I hate hot dogs. TPBM doesn't like spinach.


----------



## ExtraSharpCheddar (Feb 4, 2016)

False.

TPBM is able to roll his/her tongue.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False.. Vvv is scared of something at the moment


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True, afraid what insurance rates will be.

TPBM is scared of elevators


----------



## Fluttershy23 (Mar 4, 2016)

False. TPBM is afraid of heights.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

For the first 2 seconds I get dizzy, but after that I love heights.

TPBM likes pickles (not relish) on their hamburgers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has once lost a shoe to a river?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


TPBM likes snow.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yesss

TPBM has a headache


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

TPBM checked his/her emails today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



TPBM has a bum knee


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Erm, I don't think so?

TPBM has bitten their tongue or check in the last 5 days


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TPBM has a large welt on the side of their head.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Um, no.

TPBM hates wearing socks


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True 

TPBM has cried from anger before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably when I was a kid. :stu



TPBM only has one pair of socks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm hasn't been outside in weeks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me hates bacon.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False - I LOVE bacon! :mushy


TPBM has anxiety.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Well this IS a SA website

TPBM doesn't own a umbrella


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM doesn't like sports.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, I love hockey and like almost every other sport but American Football.

TPBM Is dealing with a thunderstorm right now


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope, one just ended tho

TPBM has never rode on a ferris wheel


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

The person below me has never seen a Pirates of the Caribbean movie (I haven't either :/)


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False (you're not missing out)

TPBM has hair bellow their shoulders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..vvv has smelled their own vomit


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TPBM has toe nail fungus.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM currently has a hangnail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me goes camping often.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

false, haven't been camping in probably 14 years

TPBM eats their own hair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM has had a root canal


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM likes to watch action movies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True!

The person below me has seen The Notebook


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No



TPBM has had a tooth pulled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia (Fear of long words).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative



TPBM gassed up their car today


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM ate hamburgers since Sunday


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True, several in fact.



TPBM farted at least once today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Vvv is too sensitive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TPBM weighs over 200 lbs.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM charged his/her phone today.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has/had heartburn today


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM likes red licorice.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM owns an xbox 360


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

False. I owned a N64.

TPBM eats tasty fried garlic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Vv knows the answer to 4-4?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Tpbm doesn't like a bugs life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tpbm witnessed a robbery before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM had a BM today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm has almost been swept out to sea before.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM needs to go to the bathroom


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorta (I need to fart but can't because I'm in a public place)




TPBM is taking an SSRI medication.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol

No

TPBM has gotten drunk in the past 3 days


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM has cleaned a cat's litter box in the last 3 days.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, haven't since like 2008

TPBM went to the beach last summer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm is an early bird.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to get up at 5:00 AM for work. I don't like it one bit. I sleep very late on the weekends though. I'm a night person at heart. So, the answer is false.


TPBM is single.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeh

TPBM doesn't like kettle corn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false, I love kettlecorn!

TPBM likes sports


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..Tpbm doesn't drink enough water


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

tpbm celebrates easter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM likes dogs.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sure

TPBM doesn't like children


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

Tpbm likes cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah i do
TPBM went/will go to Batman v Superman

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

False

The Person Below Me is scared of diapers


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True, they are nasty

TPBM is scared of bees


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not scared of 'em but I certainly don't like them.


TPBM is thirsty


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true

TPBM is anxious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm is evil


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM has gas


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

TPBM sometimes feels like an idiot for whatever reason


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM hlikes Adam Sandler movies


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

False.

The person below me likes men.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Romantically? False.

TPBM hates golf


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

True.

The person below me likes basketball.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM likes hockey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm has been lost before


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

True.Matter of fact I am still lost.
The person bellow me likes the color blue(dunno if this has been said here before, and sorry if it's too random xD )


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

True

The person below me is allergic to wombats


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

False

The person bellow me has a pet lizard


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

False...But it would be nice to have a pet lizard. 

The person bellow me has travelled to Hawaii recently-or had dreams of travelling there.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

false to both

The person bellow me dyes their hair


----------



## quentinduhe (Apr 14, 2014)

smeeble said:


> false to both
> 
> The person bellow me dyes their hair


True

the person below me is in high school


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

False.

The person below me has a penis.


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah
The person below me is in a relationship 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish... 


TPBM uses hand sanitizer every day.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I do wash everyday but its usually with showergel. So not sure that counts? lol 

The person below me has been on a diet this year


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Matter of fact, I have been on a diet this year.True.

The person below me likes to watch soap operas )


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No ofcourse not I'm a very manly guy that only watches car racing an .. Ok yeah true I love soap operas haha 

The person below me prefers Mcdonalds to KFC / BurgerKing ^^


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Truuuuuuuue

The person bellow me can speak more than one language


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

It depends what u mean haha. I can say a couple of words in German, French, Dutch and Spanish but that's it 

The person below me wants to buy some new clothes soon


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, yeah.

TPBM laughs at other peoples jokes, even if they are not funny.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.



TPBM has a date tonight


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

False hehe..

TPBM wants hot chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm doesn't sleep many hours


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not in the last couple weeks, no.

TPBM doesn't like Lamborghini's.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False love them more than Ferrari's (only like rolls royce more) 

The person below me prefers Apple to Samsung


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm has a medical condition that prevents them from completing daily tasks.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has a tattoo on their leg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has a scar on his leg


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False My sister has 1 tho she got burned from a kettle when she was younger  

The person below me had a great day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True.Tpbm shouldn't be awake right now


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM has their window open


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, would have been true earlier though. :b

The person below me has logged way too many video game hours.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah probably, but not as much as some.

The person below me washed their sheets this week.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. :um


TPBM has a doppleganger.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

True, we all have 7 doppelgangers

The person below me doesn't wash hair for a week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Tpbm has built something on their own


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Many, many times

TPBM has a toy from their childhood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True



TPBM has at least one pet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..Tpbm dislikes hot weather


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

True!

User below me hates smokers.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't _hate_ smokers but I don't like cigarettes and all the health problems they cause.

TPBM works too much.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TRUE! 
I know this.......much is.....TROO-OO!

TPBM knows where the above lyrics come from.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Tpbm has been yelled at face to face?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.



TPBM likes egg nog.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM hasn't been outside for more than a week


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I'm outside everyday.



TPBM has a massive amount of nasal hair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I know this.......much is.....TROO-OO!
> 
> TPBM knows where the above lyrics come from.


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

False.
TPBM always has lucid dreams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cletis said:


>


:lol - That dude can sing and I am in his range. He hits Gs and As in that one 

...."Gold" is an interesting, uplifting song. He holds an F for some time at the end. Kinda neat.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True

The person bellow me has never been to a party


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never been to a real party. Been to many children's parties tho!

TPBM is sore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is currently listening to music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM is part of another forum?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True, several, in fact.



TPBM has a college degree


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nah, working on it.

The person below me smoked weed at least once.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, and I don't think I've ever actually seen weed before.

TPBM walk more than a mile today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me hates drinking coffee.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

The person below me played video games today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me avoids babies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I'm not around them very much but it's not because I try to avoid them.


TPBM takes regular naps.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Has Math anxiety?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False.....physics, maybe.

T/F - the person below me has not had a panic attack today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.


TPBM likes taffy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TNP dislikes school.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, doesn't bother me too much

TPBM has had a pony tail sometime in their life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM prefers taking handwritten notes on paper than typing them.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

True.

The person below me sleep walk.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM likes chocolate ice cream


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You've got it all wrong. This isn't a confessional.

TPBM recently picked their nose.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM is overweight.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A bit, yeah

TPBM likes the pain they get when you jump in the water and get water up your nose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me hates cold weather.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..You dislike certain words.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

tpbm is sweating


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not now but I was a while ago.


TPBM owns more than 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has, or had, a pair of steel toe shoes/boots


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

False,

The person below me had cereal for breakfast?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM weighs over 200 lbs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

False 

The person below me has broken a bone before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM is sleep deprived.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Arent we all? True

You down there are adopted.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Negative,

The person below me has visited another continent.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

One day. 

The person below me has a piggybank.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

True,

The person below me doesn't like peas


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

False

TPBM has given spare change to a homeless person.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

True,

The person below me has cried at a film.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True :um


TPBM has lot's of friends


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM doesn't have a Facebook account.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

True

The person below me prefers animals to people.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

False. More of like babies. I'm not an infantophile and yes I recognize they are human beings too.

The person below me loves naps.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

True

The person below me hates public transport


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, and although I haven't been taking the bus that long (been about a month, and I've only used it 5-7 times), I do find it simple and enjoying.

TPBM has a sore shoulder


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

True! Just finished a guitar session and I have very bad posture when I play guitar.

TPBM is sleepy as he/she's reading this.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Too true 

TPBM has cold hands and feet


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

False, they're snuggly.

The person below me loves horror films.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

False. 

The person below me does brunch on Sundays.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

true.

the person below me has long fingernails and longer than average feet.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, can't stand long finger/toe nails

TPBM has broken a toe


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

False,

The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

The person below me doesn't like watching TV.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has seen Batman v Superman


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM just mowed their lawn.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

False,

The person below me can drive.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM has been in a hostage situation before


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, thankfully. 

The person below me likes bunnies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I... guess

TPBM hates when people say rofl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..Don't care
TPBM has read all day before


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

False.

the person below me believes in aliens.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM gets bored easily


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

True

TPBM uses Google Chrome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM still plays old games


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


TPBM uses air freshener in their house.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

true

TPBM owns a car.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM needs to go to the bathroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has never tasted wine.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM doesn't like watermelons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM doesn't mind reading textbooks


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate reading

TPBM likes hockey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM hates their boss


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

Has been threatened by their boss or teacher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me prefers desktops over laptops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM is part of another forum


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM uses "lol" as an acknowledgement most of the time.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

false, never watched it

TPBM likes egg salad sandwiches


----------



## Elllie (Apr 30, 2016)

False, I love eggs, but I despise them in salad form or in sandwiches

The person below me can curl their tongue


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

The person below me can do:









(I can!)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM has a foot odor problem.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM likes the word "false" rather than "true" :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False.TPBM can build a robot.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False - I did many years ago and miss him .

TPBM got less than six hours of sleep last night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,TPBM is lazy 24/7


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TPBM is a loud snorer.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

False

The user below me prefers Coca Cola over Pepsi. (Everyone should **ahem**)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

TRUE!!!



TPBM is depressed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has eaten cheese today!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM is bored


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really

TPBM is sick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,TPBM is the person above me?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM is thinking about buying something expensive in the near future.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True 



TPBM loves the Coca-Cola


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, more of a pepsi guy. But nothing beats Root Beer 

TPBM thinks girls look better with short hair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False!



TPBM has had a root canal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM has no plans for the weekend


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Work, so no

TPBM has bought a subscription of Playboy one year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM is currently bored


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, about to do something

TPBM has a headache


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TPBM always looks their best.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

TPBM has some confidence in ANY part of their body.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True. 

Shoulders. People tell me I have broad shoulders.


TPBM has over 20 shirts.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, probably 10... give or take 1

TPBM wears the same underwear for more than 1 day straight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM has plans for the summer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Newp

TPBM has a cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM woke up early this morning?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

False

TPBM was drunk yesterday.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM is bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True
TPBM is not bored


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True



TPBM has been fired from a job before.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

TPBM has a sore neck


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

False!

TPBM watches anime. *__*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True
TPBM once failed a semester of College


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM believes they have a fashionable taste


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM likes fries with that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM has plans for the weekend


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. :no


TPBM drinks 8 glasses of water a day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM never attended high school graduation


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True - have never stepped foot in a high school, too.

TPBM has changed a tire before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


TPBM has farted in public before


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Quite frequentlyops

TPBM has given money to a homeless person before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..gave a dollar to some dude injecting needles into himself.
TPBM will take summer courses?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

TPBM has welded something before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM has made a controversial thread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me keeps their things very organized.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..TPBM has been apart of a forum for more than 10 years?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM ate breakfast this morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False. I wake up so late that I just snack on something then eat lunch a couple hours later. 

The person below me loves garlic.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

True, especially on pizza. Garlic + pizza = heaven. 

The person below me watches anime.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False. I *loathe* it.

TPBM thinks their house is haunted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM wakes up at the same time everyday


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

On weekdays, yes. Weekends, no.



TPBM has had more than one traffic ticket


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I have never learned to drive 

TBPM can swim


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM has high blood pressure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has laughed hysterically at least once today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM has had a bowel movement today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM hasn't done anything today?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False... had a productive day.

TPBM prefers ham over turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TNP lives in a dangerous area?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda. I live dead centre on a hill. You go down the hill, and you're in the hood, you go up the hill and you're in the whitest neighborhood in the city.

TPBM has a sore throat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..TPBM has trouble going outside


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False.


TPBM ate breakfast at McDonald's today.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM knows someone who had a birthday within a week


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me got up after 10 am today.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, I think it was 9:53 tyvm

TPBM has had Papa Johns pizza at least once in the past 3 months


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has not had sushi before.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

false

tpbw has sniffed dirty feet before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM has witnessed a bank robbery?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has been searched by an officer before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM doesn't like being called on in class for participation?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

So true.


TPBM thinks they are the cat's meow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TNP is sleepy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

"TNP"??? :con


Uh, nope. I got some good hours of sleep last night for once. Feel great!


TPBM hates hot weather.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM likes brushing their teeth


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

False 😝

TPBM believes the moon landing was a hoax. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes running through sprinklers.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I did when I was a little kid.

TPBM has a mean boss.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope. My boss is nice to me, but we hardly talk. I've seen him angry to other people, but they deserved it I guess 

TPBM would rather Trump over Clinton to be the next pres.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False. 
TPBM is male.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.


TPBM owns a pair of binoculars?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

TPBM hates when people type the letter "u" instead of typing "you"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

False I'm a gamer so I do it often myself haha 

The person below me would like to skip tomorrow and get straight to the weekend


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

TRUE!!!


TPBM did not shower today.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

FunkyMonkey said:


> False I'm a gamer so I do it often myself haha
> 
> The person below me would like to skip tomorrow and get straight to the weekend


Welcome back, haven't seen you in a while!

True, I haven't :/

TPBM believe they had psychic powers once upon a time


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

False.

TPBM wishes they were taller.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda of. I wish I was 3 inches taller so I could be my dream height of 6'7" - 67 is my fav number 

TPBM thinks shorter people are more attracting than taller people.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, yes, I guess. I don't like supertall women. I think women in the 5'2" to 5'10" range are the best.


TPBM is a good driver.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

False

The person below me loves chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True!

The person below me loves going to the beach.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True
TPBM hasn't gone outside all week?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM prefers to listen to Rock music (any sub-category counts, so long as it's base is Rock) out of all the genres.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, pop is my favorite

TPBM likes brown rice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK.


TPBM has been bitten by an insect in the last year.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

True


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me is currently a student.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes.

The person below has contemplated joining me for coffee at the corner Starbucks.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM likes Katy Perry's music?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False, but I don't hate any except for roar /shivers

TPBM doesn't like Asian food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me loves chocolates.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

True, I'm craving some right now. 

TPBM wears a uniform to work.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

False, although id love to wear one since my regular clothes always end up smelling like coffee and milk when i go home . 

TPBM loved to sit in the back during class.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

False: there's no preference between front and back
TPBM is allergic to peanuts.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

False

TPBM has been on a train ride before?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

True.

TPBM has witnessed a crime.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TPBM likes artichokes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know if I've ever eaten them before. 

The person below me has a song stuck in their head.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but I can't name it for the life of me, lol

TPBM has had a foreign chocolate bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has a lot of books they haven't read.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah. How'd you know? :b

The person below me looooves color. You know that you do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

Wants to eat cake right now.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, now that you mention it...

Hates when people type "TPBM" instead of "The person below me"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..doesn't matter
TPBM is lazy often?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

True

The person below me has never been to Poland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has been to a movie theater this year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM has been on the news


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

False

TPBM Has had their first kiss in kindergarden. ?


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

False

TPBM likes cats better than dogs


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

False.

TPBM pees in the shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

The person below me is too hot right now.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really

TPBM went to college for at least 2 years.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has a creative hobby.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.

TPBM likes to fish.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

TPBM prefers hot weather to cold


----------



## lots (Jul 23, 2016)

True
TPBM is my wife


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

False.

The person below me already had a question for the next person before they opened this thread and they didn't have to think of one after opening it.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

False. Thinking of questions takes me forever. I'm still thinking.

TPBM makes their bed each morning.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TPBM likes to BBQ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me loves to swim.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False.


TPBM likes to golf.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me always stays up after midnight.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, for the past 4 months I've been going to bed at 2 

TPBM has pulled an all nighter in the past week


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has a big backyard.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

False :c

The person below me has made a tie-dye T-shirt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
TPBM is old


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me has moved to a new home recently.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

is 3 years recent? False?

TPBM has laughed today?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

True

TPBM had a crush on one of their highschool teachers?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False
TPBM likes yoga.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

TPBM likes the night rather than the day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me loves sports.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

The person below me watches documentaries


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

True

The person below me likes winter more than summer


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

True

The person below me uses Facebook


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True

TPBM has had an injury recently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has eaten cat food once to see how it tastes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

TNP watches gore videos?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

False.

The person below me has eaten kangaroo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me drinks coffee every morning.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

false

the person below me does yoga


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

False

The person below me loves winter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind it

TNP has camped out in their yard before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, when I was younger I did.

The person below me prefers 'lol' over 'haha'.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

True

The person below does not like pineapples


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

True

The person below me is currently bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me plans on carving a pumpkin for Halloween.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

False, I'm planning to eat one though.

The person below me plans to wear a costume.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure

TNP has swam in the ocean?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

False, I'm gonna be casual this year. 

The person below me doesn't even celebrate halloween.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Kinda true... I have no friends... But I usually go to the botanic garden to see the decorated pumpkins and Chinese lanterns. But I did it already... So I'll probably watch horror movies. I celebrate Halloween everyday in my heart~

The person below me ate sushi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

TNP has a College degree?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Sort of, it was an intensive class without the extra stuff.

The person below me killed someone in a nightmare.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

True, in self defense.

The person below me knows sign language.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

(Me too, I had nightmares of an intruder, I stabbed him with a pen or something. The pen is mightier than the sword! Mwahaha!)

No, but it'd be useful in places where the music is so loud I can't hear anyone. It's best to avoid those places.

The person below me... likes to play in mud.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, would have been true when I was a kid though.

The person below me ate pizza today.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

False. I wish. No, I don't. Ugh everything bad is so good.

The person below me has a cat.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No but I wish I could have a pet.


TPBM likes Sci Fi movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

TNP graduated High School?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

False. Only my textbooks when I have to.

The person below me likes watching cartoons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

TNP can draw?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me loves bear hugs.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

True! Any hugs are awesome!


TNP likes cute or funny animal videos.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

True.

The person below me can do a cartwheel?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

True. 

The person below me likes science.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

It's currently snowing in your area?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

False. It's oddly warm here for November, but I'm not complaining.

T or F, you are an early bird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,but I'm trying to be

The ocean is black?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

False but looks it at night time.

The person below me watched a movie last night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

The next person tends to make a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Like it's my job.

The person below me is hot tempered.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

False 

The next person does not like dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me enjoys reading memes.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

True

The next person does not like to cook


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

The next person hates Trump.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False. I don't like him but I don't hate him either. In my opinion just because you think someone is a big pile of crap doesn't mean you hate them. 

The person below me is allergic to something.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

The next person has an iPhone ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me can roller skate backwards.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

True.

The next person can not walk on their hands ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

LOL! True

The next person knows how to juggle


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

False.

TNP watches Total Divas.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

false

then next person loves spaghetti


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

True.

The next person can sing really well ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

False (I'm not bad but not great either, LOL)

The next person can play a musical instrument


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False. I can whistle though, does that count ?. :b

The next person can type more that 30wpm ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

False, can only type about 40-50 atm haha (I was intrigued and did an online test ha)

The person below me can tie a cherry in a knot with their tongue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives near the beach?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

False

The person below me is a coder


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Kind of true. Not professional more of a hobbyists.

The person below me has eaten chocolate within past 24 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False. Was on Friday, so about 48 hours.

The next person can juggle 3 or more items with their hands ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

True, can juggle 3 balls but not for long 

Tnp can't swim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

False, I can swim 

The person below has been snorkling before


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

True, until I took in a lot of water by going down too far and the valve never closed. 

The next person snores when they sleep ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp goes to the gym regularly?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

The next person doesn't have a partner ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Faaalse

Tnp is an undercover agent


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not allowed to disclose the answer to this. 

The person below me is in the UK


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

False

The person below does not have a dog.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

False

The person below loves racing games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has witnessed a snail race?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ya, on SpongeBob.

TNP prefers Cool Ranch Doritos over the Nacho Cheese?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

The next person can eat a 15 inch pizza in one sitting ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False. I can't eat as much as I used to when I was younger. 

The person below me has a crush on someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives near the beach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

The next person has more than two thumbs ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has had to clean up roadkill before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is waiting for a package to arrive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a Dslr camera?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

False

The next person is a Libra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp remembers the brand of their 1st computer?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

True, Timex Sinclair 

The next person has been to a college basketball game


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been injured while on the job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me would like to get abducted by aliens with me!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, already seen the alien world
Tnp prefers playing games on the PC than on a console?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

True

The person below watches anime


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Trueish

The person below me needs to shower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Math is your weakest subject?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Soooo very true.

The person below me has a Christmas music playlist?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

false

the person below me is a female?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm lives in an area where crime is rampant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me prefers desktops over laptops.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

False. I very much prefer laptops to desktops, tablets, phones, etc.

Tpbm sleeps on their side?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm lives near the woods?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

False 

The person below me owns a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tpbm is a Math genius?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Very, very false

The person below me is wearing no pants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm is a member of another forum?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I joined another but not active.

Tpbm likes the movie Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

True

The person below me makes a mean enchilada


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm has won an award of some kind?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Falso

The person below me doesn't know how to drive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tpbm is ill at the moment?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

False... but does speed a lot! 

TPBM has already crocheted & wrapped a toilet seat cover for their secret crush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..

Tpbm gets scared easily?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

True

TPBM has watched every episode of Friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm has been to a homeless shelter?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM has adopted a pet from an animal shelter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm exercises regularly?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me thinks soft shell crabs are good eats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes seafood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me is doing something special for Christmas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm is expecting visitors this Xmas?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

True.

The person below me despises country music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lies a lot ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False... or is it. 

The person below me has a crazy personality.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp listens to soundtrack music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes

The person below me played a video game today.


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

False. My PC broke two days ago.

The person below me is listening to music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,not at the moment

Tnp has had their tires slashed before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me likes to go skiing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been skiing 

Tnp has been in a car accident more than once?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

True (but only minor ones)

TPBM has gone camping at least once or more.


----------



## Ellesa (Dec 26, 2016)

False

TPBM is interested in math.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a Bluetooth stereo speaker ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP is afraid of spiders?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp recently played a game of hide and seek?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has had food poisoning before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me enjoys math.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

For the most part

Tnp likes to go fishing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp dislikes seafood?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

True

Tnp has brown hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has ran away from home?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has at least one tattoo.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

False 

The person below me has been to Disneyland. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wakes up early everyday?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

False 

The Person below me has a pet. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp owns an old computer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has shaved their head at least once.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..multiple times

Tnp has gotten into a heated argument recently?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is afraid of the dentist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an early bird?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is listening to music right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp knows someone who's in prison?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

true

TNP has bags under their eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is in High School?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not in quite sometime now. 

The person below me has been to the movie theaters recently.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

False

The person below me has gotten a speeding ticket more than once.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has more than 1 pet?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

False

TPBM hates kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends..

Tnp is obese?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

False

The PBM is underweight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, not overweight either. 

The person below me slept in today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't cut their toenails?


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

True 
The person below me has fantasized doing dirty things to his step mother.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe, if I'd ever had a step mother. 

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Indeed this is true.

The person below me picked their nose today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me misses the 90's.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True.
The person below me left their house today?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has a bed and chair stealing cat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has had their place broken into before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The Person below me wants to travel between galaxies.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

False
TPBM has a significant other.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has logged way too many video game hours.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp works at the Mall?


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

False 

The person below watched Moana and loved it!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

False?

TPBM is a male.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp goes to the gym?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me owns Legos.


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

False, haven't played with any since I was in elementary school.

The person below is a construction fanatic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been in a play?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, once in school. 

The person below me has a creative hobby.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp doesn't drink enough water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me is currently snacking on something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False
Tnp is broke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me dyes their hair.


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

False

You're bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has a busy week ahead of them?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is a college student?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp owns a boat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me prefers 'lol' over 'haha'.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a heavy sleeper?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Tnp is Jeff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a light sleeper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has already failed their new years resolution.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

False

The next person strangles kittens to feel better


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

Tnp went out to eat last night?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

False

The person below me is rich.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp recalls the 1st time they used a computer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, a friend of mine had the first computer I ever saw. It was in the early 80's.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me loves to swim.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe..if I knew how

Tnp has taken a lie detector test before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The person below me has a mustache.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp works out 6 times a week?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, only 5. 

The person below me isn't scared of snakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never really seen one in person, nor up close so..not sure. 

Tnp is getting a cold?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, already have one.

TPBM is afraid of authority figures?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp procrastinates often?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has a big backyard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's decent sized 

Tnp lied about something major recently?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP recently got a parking or traffic ticket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp doesn't know how to drive?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False...but its been years since I have actually driven.

TNP has been on a cruise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has swam in the ocean?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

True. 

The person below likes to jog?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me loves chocolates.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TPBM likes guacamole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me hates public transportation.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

True

The person below me loves chocolate


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

True.
TPBM fapped today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has filed for bankruptcy before


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

False

TPBM is a ginger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp only has 1 foot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me has a lot of books they haven't read.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TPBM is single?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

True-ish? I'm dating someone right now but we haven't put a title on it yet.

The person below me likes disney movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has a doc appointment soon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

true

The person below me is buying a new car this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is less than 5 foot tall?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

False

The person below knows how to use an eyelash curler


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

The person below me is a Netflix subscriber


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

False

The person below me flosses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes

Tnp has fallen off a treadmill before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM is interested in geography?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is currently bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me is sick of winter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is looking forward to Spring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me ate pizza today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp doesn't eat candy often?


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

False (as long as chocolate is considered candy)

The person below me likes to dance.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp went to College?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The person below me enjoys reading memes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp will paint their house eventually?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I want to move to an apartment 

TNP has clinical depression?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives alone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP is male?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes spicy foods?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is lactose intolerant?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a great cook?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has been to NYC?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false.

Tnp has a gym membership?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is ticklish ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP knows how to play the piano?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp gets bored easily?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The person below me has made homemade ice cream before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been fired from a job before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False.


The person below has vomited in public before.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

False 

TPB has been outside the USA?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False
TPBM likes road trips?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True. Love 'em!


TPBM has a secret crush on a SAS member.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False
TBPM has agoraphobia?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is bored


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe a little. 


TPBM has some neighbors they don't like.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a day off from work next week?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish.

TPBM has an ingrown toenail.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False
TPBM is male?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is bad at Math?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True
TNP is an atheist?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM knows how to drive a bus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

TNP can ice skate?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In a fashion yea

TNP can't watch The Jeremy Kyle show?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can. I don't, but not for any particular reason. I just haven't watched it, lol.

TNP's initials are actually T-N-P.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

TNP works part time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

TNP has a driving license with no points?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has accidentally closed the door on their finger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I did that once to my toe when I was a little kid.


TPBM has clogged up a toilet with an enormous bowel movement.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TPBM lives in the USA?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is in pain atm


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False

The next person bites their finger nails.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is bored at the moment


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

True

The next person to post is hungry.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.

Next person is lonely.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

True

The next person is a furry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a snail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :stu No


TNP is over 300 lbs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no

the next person is sloshed on fermented fruit juice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Tnp is in College


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

True.

The next person is going to hug me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp skips breakfast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp is glad that the weather has cooled down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp lies a lot


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false.. :um

the next person will dance this with me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp needs to shower


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

false

the next person never lies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true :yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes

the next person likes bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is chill


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk. maybe. maybe not. maybe bread.

the next person is scared of me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes to party


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False

The next person runs a 4-minute mile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a troll


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

obviously false









the next person is a banner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..teehee

Tnp wears diapers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Erm!, False.

The next person can do cartwheels


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so, but probably not very pretty ones.


The next person can eat an entire large pizza in one sitting and still feel a bit famished?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a mermaid


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP wishes they were a mermaid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been bitten by a flea


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True! They're mean little things 

The person below me is tired of the summer heat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I get tired of it after the 1st day 

Tnp is a junk food addict


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably


TNP is sleepy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

how'd you guess

the next poster is wearing a red top


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has gone zip lining before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not officially but I've done some stupid stunts

the next person ate a salad today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp like the pulp in juice ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

didn't used to, but I like a small amount now

the next person lip syncs his/her speeches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a tablet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false!

the next person has dyed their hair at least once in their life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a loner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, somewhat

the next person once had a pet rabbit


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, I miss that little guy

The next person goes horseback riding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is currently sick


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kind of

the next person writes poetry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my words flow like poetry

the next person has climbed a tree this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp stinks


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, I'm showered and clean, thank you 

The next person dislikes sports crowds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has a collection of some sort


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is American?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp wears Jammies in public


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes egg salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes eating octopus


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

definitely false. just the thought of those suckers,,,, aargh

TNP likes coconut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it actually 

Tnp can swim


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

true

the next person looks good in a dress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp was the quiet one in class


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false, sometimes I was quiet but in other classes outspoken

the next person wants to go to an amusement park this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has fought somebody bigger than them


----------



## minglee15 (Mar 16, 2017)

True.

I wanna go to my country's Disneyland this year.

The next person is a virgin. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a woman


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person woke up after spending 20 years in a coma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is an alien


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, might be true

the next person hates tomatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a murderer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false, tomatoes and potatoes -----------> potomatamus

amoninja'd .... it was a misunderstanding

the next person cuts their own hair


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true (I hate going to the hairdresser)

the next person can bake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a ghost


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

the next person is a ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has top many pairs of shoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person is friends with a cat


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

False

TNP is an advocate for impalement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp had many impaled victims


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True

TNP eats mangos


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not atm

the next person talks to themselves through a mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh don't tell anyone

Tnp is a nurd


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably

the next person is in the middle of a workout


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp prefers to go out in the morning


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

False, I go at night, like any respectable vampire.

TNP tickles kittens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives alone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has a crush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has driven passed a stop sign without stopping


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has toenail fungus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp bites their nails


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, that's a pet peeve

The next person wears suede tuxedos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has braces


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP wears contact lenses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is tired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

deliriously so

the next person, has at least 10 dollars (euros, etc) in his/her pocket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is bored right now


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

False. The next person believes in soul mates


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose some deep recess of my brain does

the next person wears a size 10 shoe


----------



## Vadimchik (May 1, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> I suppose some deep recess of my brain does
> 
> the next person wears a size 10 shoe


Nice guess but shy a size, I am 11 in footwear.

T/F: Likes sushi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fake

Tnp is physically healthy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

who really knows but I'm pretty fit

the next person is a really good speller


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Truuu

Tnp dislikes Mondays


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, they seem to last forever and I usuaully don't even find time to eat until about 11 pm. Blah

the next person has picked a shirt out of the dirty laundry, given it the sniff test, and put it back on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True, with blankets and Hoodies

Tnp knows how to cook very well


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah..not really

the next person hates olives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is addicted to bred


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I used to crave the smell of fresh baked bread

the next person is pretty funny when they want to be


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..well sometimes

Tnp has made money online before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but I've saved some. 

the next person owns a paper airplane ant travel service


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp plays Yugioh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP collects coins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp drinks a lot of coffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP prefers tea over coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has a degree


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, I just wish the diploma would hurry up and get printed.

TNP is creative?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has had acne before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, I still do constantly due to a medical condition.

TNP is thrifty?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really.

The next person prefers orange juice to pineapple juice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is sensitive


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so but quit hurting my feelings

the next person is ambidextrous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is allergic to something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

apparently to some sort of pollen

the next person prefers the lights to be turned off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is hungry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

definitely... I need to go get some lunch soon... any suggestions?

the next person can cook really well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A chicken salad with ranch dressing and a side of croutons , also false 

Tnp likes drinking tea


----------



## GoodMojo33 (Jul 11, 2017)

True! Tea addict 

TNP can't sleep without whitenoise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp Plays video games


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not too often 

the next person remembers his/her first post here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a cold at the moment


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is trying to learn a foreign language


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp knows sign language


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I took a class once but forgot most of it.

TNP is athletic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has taken a wood shop class


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, sounds fun, though 

The next person has followed through with their New Year's resolutions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faalse

Tnp is having a bad day


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A bad week, lol.

TNP's toes are cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dey warm 

Tnp is a picky eater


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP has depression?


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

True, only mildly however. That was a wide net you cast lol.

The person below me has a crush on their friend.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I should probably crush on people more often


the next person is more of a dog person than a cat person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is good at Math


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll say true, even though I suck at math.

the next person has been to a baseball game this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has met Satan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I made him cry. What a wussy 

the next person is afraid of spiders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a scientist


----------



## CollegeGal (Jul 27, 2017)

False

the next person be replying to every post i see on here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lies often


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves to customize their phones


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. Cheap tracfone for me atm

The next person is not scared of bugs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp knows how to make bread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, especially is you are not specifying yeast bread.

The next person likes dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp dislikes hot weather


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP likes cold showers on hot days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp cleans their room often


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

Tnp has 2 or more pets?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has an Xbox


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

Tnp has a Wii

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has babysitted before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has recently shaved.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has had a seizure before


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False

The next person has flown a drone before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp drinks lots of water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Prefers shorts instead of jeans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on hot days 

Tnp has an Internet addiction


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

more laziness and procrastination 

the next person would rather live in the distant future than sometime in past?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a lisp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false

the next person is left footed (they start walking with their first step being with their left foot)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been on the news


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True (a couple times)

TNP likes the smell of their own toe-jam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has broken the law


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of the non-major ones

the next person is a good artist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has gone for more than a week without showering


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe when I have been in the mountains and other places, but I usually end up washing my hair and the rest of me anyhow or I feel awful.

the next person has been stung by something this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has done the robot dance


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, does not compute 

The next person has jumped off a waterfall before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is part of a Satanic cult


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falsch

The next person has dropped the bass a little too hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp will join ISIS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TNP can outrun a cheetah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a heavy drinker


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Lol, true, maybe

The next person wants to play me on quiz up?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person, has left gum under a seat or desk at some point


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp dislikes Skittles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person dreams to be a jazz artist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is currently on vacation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has "Frolic on the meadows of the Swiss Alps" in their bucket list


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has seen a crocodile up close


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

The next person would love to ride the RMS Titanic if given the chance to time travel (and go back to the present right after the sinking)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True, different time, different things 

Tnp can't swim


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falsch

The next person wished they were on the other checkout line instead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

You're ticklish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person hat eine schwarze Katze


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Nein, meine Katzen sind weiß und tan

The next person uses an umbrella on sunny days


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope I like the rain in my face and the sun in my ears

the next person knows more about nothing than just about anybody


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ya its true

the next person eats peanut butter on a spoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a loner


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, much preferred 

The next person still dresses up for Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a mechanic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, no, but I kind of wish I was more knowledgeable about such things

the next person can communicate with cows... moo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has seen a UFO


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false 

the next person has slept in the home of a famous person before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has had an anxiety attack


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, though it's been several years since the last one 

The person below me is afraid of large snakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes steamed veggies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, sounds good

the next person has either sang along or danced to something today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a sweet tooth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has done something illicit in school


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, never have 

Tnp smokes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is looking forward to October


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True I guess

Tnp sleeps at least 8hrs every night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person would rather ride their bicycle than watch Star Wars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True xD

Tnp makes YouTube blogs


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, I used to when I was younger 

The next person has a Tumblr blog or Pinterest board


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has received a phone call of someone just making deep breaths


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has received a medal for their academic excellence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a big false 

Tnp is in College right now


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is a Mogadorian general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a messenger bag


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, what's a messenger bag? 

The next person has piercings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has fallen off a tree


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

down not off


the next person believes they have some sixth sense of future events


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp says um a lot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, that and probably other pauses

the next person can say the alphabet backwards nearly as fast as forward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has visited the dark Web


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has felled a tree


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True

The next person can't float on their back in water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is feeling itchy right now


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person currently has a crush on someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is is going to sleep soon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has spent an entire afternoon at a cafe but only ordered one cup of coffee


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True

The next person needs a new toothbrush


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably true, but I have several

the next person has baked a cake for someone before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp dislikes unexpected visitors


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Very true

The next person is excited for the weekend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has been to a police station


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person thinks cats are cool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has witnessed a crime take place


----------



## claustropho (May 17, 2016)

True.

The next person can sneeze silently.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is bored


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kinda true

the next person hates flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a gurl


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person needs a cold shower


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, it's already a scorcher 

The next person wears a watch on their right wrist


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

False.

Tnp enjoys stargazing.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp can play the piano


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is a virtuoso with a guitar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is part of another mental health forum


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but most of the people on the internet are ****ing nuts.

the next person has dreamed that he/she flew, which means something that I don't remember.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, not very often. I have more running towards something & high jumping dreams like that 

The next person dreams in black and white


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has their own pool


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

The next person has a drone :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Tnp eats their veggies


----------



## Tanz76 (Nov 6, 2016)

True

The next person below me plays a musical instrument


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp works in construction


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

Tnp has had a threesome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True...jk false 

Tnp has been spanked by their parents


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

True.

Tnp eats fries with a spoon

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a sandwich expert


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol false

Tnp loves to do impressions

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not very recently, unless you mean indentations in the furniture and maybe my face in a wall or two

the next person is a good loser


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp dislikes sugary sweets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I kind of like chocolate, so false

the next person has skipped a class or work for no good reason at all


----------



## Dregine (Aug 1, 2015)

Nope.

The next person feels angry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is feeling lazy


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true...

the next person has always wanted to write a book


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has an weird shaped head


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP wears glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a lava lamp


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I used to but it never worked well so I got rid of it.

TNP likes grilled vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, prefer if they're steamed 

Tnp doesn't really care about the Eclipse


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I plan on watching.

TNP likes mustard more than ketchup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, ketchup pls

Tnp grows their own veggies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I grew parsley once when I had guinea pigs but that was years ago.

TNP loves sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..not a fan of seafood 

Tnp lives by the beach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has a pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True, several 

Tnp has been in an argument with a classmate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, in the past.

TNP recycles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp dumpster dives


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, my OCD would never let me.

TNP smokes?


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

False. TNP is a sweet tooth?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False, I have a sour tooth 

The next person has a veggie garden


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person bathes in milk once a month.


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

False
The next person is single.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is bilingual


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person can operate heavy machinery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp can draw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person prefers the movie adaptations of books rather than the books themselves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has the hiccups a couple of hrs ago


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False

The next person likes to go ice skating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done it before but sounds like fun 

Tnp likes to read


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

False

Tnp likes to ride horses


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but it might be ok to do

TNP likes dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp listens to soundtrack music


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

True...once in a while, like Guardians of the Galaxy.

The next person likes to paint...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has hard wood floors


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

False

Tnp like pickles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp plays video games


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True. Sometimes I do. Used to play them much more in the past.

TNP has work tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is in College


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True

The next person uses trick candles on their birthday cakes :b


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person has binge watched a TV series of no less than 5 seasons in one day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been chased by a wasp


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

The next person is procrastinating right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has lived in another country before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, their English was better than mine

the next person has recently ate a piece of pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp dislikes to shop


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

true more times than not

the next person has told a lie at some point today


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

probably

the next person thinks they'll stay childish forever


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most likely because I don't know any better

the next person has long hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is unemployed


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

False

The next person is great at expressing why there upset


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes kiwi


----------



## Anxionaut (Aug 4, 2017)

True

The next person saw a yeti once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp works in customer service


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person belongs to the 1-90 age group


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat (Aug 21, 2017)

False

The next person is lying about his age


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat (Aug 21, 2017)

True

The next person doesn't like being in crowds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is an early bird


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True

The next person is wearing earbuds or headphones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp sweats easily


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat (Aug 21, 2017)

False

The next person wears shoes without socks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is an expert in calculus derivatives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has caught someone snooping around their room


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True? I suppose my cats count...

The next person sometimes writes handwritten letters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is organized


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person likes the color green


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp likes going to the beach


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

**** no. I mean false.

You enjoy warm yogurt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes to dance in public


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person uses cloud storage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has eaten a cloud before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person frequents the Society & Culture section


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Tnp gets anxious when driving in a certain area


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is _not_ worried that PETA will murder their pets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp likes spiders


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

True, they're fascinating (as long as they're not biting me...) 

The next person likes cotton candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has trolled this forum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe, not sure

The next person likes live streaming events from big tech companies like Apple, Google, MS, etc


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TNP just finished eating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a snail


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Some girls at secondary school actually once drew a doodle of me of as a snail (not in a nasty way). And over the years, I have often been extremely slow to make necessary changes in the right way/finish things and so on. It's probably one of my worst features really

The next person listens to OTA radio (DAB digital in my case) every day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person melts when they come in contact with salt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes to paint


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person has joined a school club/org/frat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has triggered the school alarm before


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

False

The next person owns a pair of fishing boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a mechanic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I have some knee boots and also a pair of chest wadders. 

Amon is too quick for me lol

---------------------------------------------

False, I'm not a mechanic but am sometimes interested in how things work

The next person can read in more than one language


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sort of

Tnp is a great cook


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

With the right training, then perhaps, good sir.

The next person had a very imaginative childhood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True

Tnp is feeling well today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp can dance


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

Tnp is a good singer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a weenie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe

The next person has travelled over 50 km in the last 24 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes roller coasters


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

Tnp lives on the planet Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been homeless before


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I could be heading that way 

Tnp loves hot spicy food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is married


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but seems like I might as well be

TNP hates mayonnaise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has danced in the rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. I've deliberately walked in it though

TNP feels that dogs rule and cats drool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, both are cool to be around 

Tnp has seen a volcano erupt up close


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

False

TNP is a space cowboy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, but I like Cowboy Beebop

Tnp likes classical music


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

False

TNP is one of those weird people that cut spaghetti in half


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Very true.

Tnp has a head.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp drinks beer with a straw


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. Don't really drink, but when I did more in the past it was without a straw. I don't really ever use straws unless it is with a fountain drink.

Tnp believes aliens have visited the Earth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has stepped on a chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is allergic to something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, some pollen or something

the next person plans on falling in love, getting married, and having two 2-3 kids this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp went to the carnival recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Next person is angry at society for celebrating Halloween


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I like Halloween

The next person isn't a big fan of Christmas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp recently purchased something expensive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This allegation has been falsified!

The next person can't live without coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, never drank that stuff 

Tnp has a football shaped head


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

TNP likes reddit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes watching videos of themselves


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has pictures of other people's pets on their computers/phones/tablets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp uses Google Drive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person shaves their eyebrows from time to time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been on TV before


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True I think. Maybe shown briefly on local news. Not sure

Tnp knows someone who has been hooked up to a lie detector machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has met a celebrity


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Unfortunately not

Tnp normally keeps their bedroom window wide open throughout the summer months


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

False. I don't like bugs.

Tnp is a criminal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp lost 20 pounds once


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True, but I gained it back and more 

TNP has gone swimming in the past 10 years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, don't know how to swim 

Tnp has had a bad dream that they woke up sweating


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not recently

the next person is scared of clowns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

The next poster will be Ebecca or Slyfox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

True :nw

TNP can juggle 3 or more balls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly, though I don't have enough balls to test it

the next person would like to be a cartoon character


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been to a parade


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person loves to emulate classic games on their phones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, never done that before 

Tnp is ticklish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so

The person beneath this post still makes pillow forts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp owns an expensive camera


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person plans to take their doctorate within the next ten years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp composes music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, and if I make up songs they are horrible

Tnp didn't go out today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..too hawt

Tnp is an atheist


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, or at least I don't think most atheists would consider me one of them.

Tnp howls at the full moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How did u know 

Tnp owns a desktop computer


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am it's caretaker. My desktop PC owns _me_.

TNP sometimes practices making animal noises and laughing about it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes heh

Tnp sweats easily


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Very true 

Tnp hated going to school


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Truuue

Tnp is a vegan


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False

Tnp has bit someone before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has sued someone before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has been a voyeur inadvertently at least once


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, or at least nothing comes to mind

Tnp has been reading a novel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp panics easily


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In certain situations

The next person has ridden a horse-drawn carriage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wakes up early everyday


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

FALSE!

The next person easily gets annoyed by vampires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has some forum sections on here on ignore.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I manually ignore certain sections more times than not

the next person can reach pretty much all places on his/her back?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so

The next person is a treasure hunter


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

True! :O How did you know?
The next person has very long legs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp works out 7days a week


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

The next person prefers Coke to Pepsi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is an adventurer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sort of

The next person likes the Russian accent


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Neutral

TNP is cluster-phobic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a YouTuber


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

the next person eats his/her body weight each and every day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has been bitten before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP likes beets.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp dropped out of College


----------



## pxrcelain (Aug 29, 2017)

False.

TNP constantly "forgets" to exercise.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

False sometimes I just get occupied or tired

The next person can handstand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has whale blubber


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Loves making lists and reminders


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person cooks rice when they're bored


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False allegation!

Has a vegetable garden


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

untrue

the next person has been intoxicated while posting on this forum before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp holds their breath while someone smokes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Most times

Advocates the use of the Oxford comma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has many friends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope

TNP calls toilet paper TP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is tired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty much a given

the next person had something new or unusual happen to them today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has only one leg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Got 3 of 'em.


TNP has to pee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is ticklish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Loves spending time in VR


----------



## solopain (Jun 20, 2014)

Never had the pleasure but I'm sure I'll love it.

You've masturbated to gay porn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't say I have

the next person has broken a window before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep


TNP likes crack cocaine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Tnp is a cook


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person loves the taste of his own tears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has done drugs before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, years ago when I was a dumb teenager.


TNP likes to get drunk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, I don't drink 

Tnp has seen Santa with their own eyes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only at the mall


TNP owns some TNT


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Tnp is a health freak


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope

TNP is a sex fiend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has had an F in class before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummmm...yep :um


TNP likes naked women


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like looking at classical paintings of them

Is a millennial


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is old


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person likes listening to true paranormal/horror/scary stories on Youtube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes reality tv shows


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has tried baking cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is bald.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has hairy arms


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though it's not dark, so it doesn't show up.

the next person likes to wear dresses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is nosey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In some cases, true

The next person has crossed the Golden Gate bridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..by car only tho

Tnp has cursed at their parents


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has peed their bed at least once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is a hypnotist


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False 

Tnp is kissing someone right now.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falsified

The next person has not washed their face in the last 6 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has had a tumor before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

nOT TRUE

The next person has tried camping in a tent inside their own house before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp can sing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has swallowed gum at least 5 times before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True mm

Tnp is heterosexual


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very true. 


TNP is very tall.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has broken their leg or arm before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is secretly Ronald McDonald pretending to just another citizen on the interwebz


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

How'd ya know?


TNP is very, very tired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a drug addict


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.... :no


TNP is horny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a powerful toilet plunger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah, just a regular one.

TNP is wearing underwear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp wants children


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. (But I'll never have any)


TNP has above average intelligence.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

The next person has licked their pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has passed out before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just for a few seconds.


TNP has eaten an earthworm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is currently sick


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

TNP has had a bad day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sort of true 

Tnp would want to be a villain in a movie


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Very true.

The person below me likes being by his/her self?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp so currently depressed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As always...


TNP has a boner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a weeaboo


----------



## m3m0ry (Mar 22, 2017)

True

The person bellow me has eaten hallucinogenic mushrooms


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person knows the difference between cocoon and chrysalis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is cool


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't think so.
The person below me likes Rock n Roll babieee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is unhealthy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I'm very healthy except for anxiety/depression


TNP likes to play hardball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been to a soccer game


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP is crazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has worked in customer service


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


TNP is a HUGE Graham Bensinger fan


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

false.

Tnp is a big fatty fat liar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm underweight, but yes, I do lie 

The next person considers the Just For Fun section of SAS as therapeutic


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

True. On the downside, it feeds my insomnia. 

TNP has snorted milk out of their nose laughing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has had hypertension


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has baldness in their family


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp cuts their own hair


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person cuts other people's hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has dry skin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has tormented bugs with a magnifying glass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has children


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

False

Tnp has been stung by a bee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been to Antarctica


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a large pustule on their rear end.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is lonely atm


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has a collection of sex toys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have a room full of em..jk False

Tnp wants more pets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP is cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a healthy eater


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

People say that, yes.


TNP likes the ladies.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

The next person has skills useful for _the real world_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp watches soap operas


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

False

The next person reads comic books


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False

TNP sits in the woods and stares at the trees


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP took a dump today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has their own business


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is haughty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has poor hygiene


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is an interloper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp knows how to play the piano


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Tnp like horror films


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Oops. I meant to say False. Then...

Tnp like horror films


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is a bigot


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In some context, yes

The next person has the uncommon ability to touch the tip of their nose with their tongue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is currently bored


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

//Seriously?

True

The next person thinks they have trypophobia just because of some social media images


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is scared of heights


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

The next person is a freedom fighter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, fly free

the next person likes to wear clothes 2 sizes too small cause you gotta flaunt it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lies often


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not as much as I probably should. 

the next person would rather go back to bed today


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

True

The next person has a nose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp takes the games in this section VERY seriously


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


TNP is often facetious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp consume lots of sweets often.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sad but true. I'm trying to cut back.

TNP is too scared to see IT.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..looks boring..if you're referring to the movie IT

Tnp is happy at their job


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty much.


TNP has a secret crush on a SAS member


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp recently went on a date


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish.


TNP has six toes on one foot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp believes in aliens


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP has one ear lower than the other one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp will go on vacation soon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ha! No

The next person will graduate this school year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp will sleep early today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gawd that would be great but almost always false

the next person will fulfill all his/her wildest dreams today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a party animal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo. I'm a homebody.


TNP does not floss regularly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp showered 2 weeks ago


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I have also showered daily since then 

the next person snorts when he/she laughs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely 

Tnp is a mathematician


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Nope.

Person is a philosopher.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope

TNP likes breasts.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, chicken breasts are delicious

The next person cares more about benchmarks than actual experience


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has made a potion before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True: it's made from a mixture of chocolate powder, milk, sugar, water, as well as a few cubes of frozen water

The next person is more of a media consumer than a creator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp just sneezed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next individual associates intellect with power


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has big biceps?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is obese


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I like to exercise too much

the next person knows more about ants than anybody


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a dinner roll thief


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes. LOL


TNP likes to sleep in


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Tnp waxes their legs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No

TNP is drunk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

False. 

Tnp waxes their back hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has their own private swing set


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, yes.


TNP doesn't wear underwear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives alone


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

False

TNP has been thinking of fish lately


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has failed to shave this morning


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True

TNP is an astronomy buff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a mathematician


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person sends their trash to a local recycling plant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp was a loner in school


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person plans to _go commando_ at least once in their lives


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True and done

TNP spends too much time at the computer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp still watches TV


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has made a mud house when they were a child


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, yeah. Small ones.

TNP is sick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been stabbed before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is weird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a college degree


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, but wish it were a more useful, practical one

The next person can identify the cardinal directions just by looking at the sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been inside a mansion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Has RH negative blood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp hates writing English essays


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably though I don't mind writing about things I care about

the next person went swimming over the summer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has health insurance


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP likes to walk around the house in the nude.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is obsessed with nudity


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only female nudity


TNP likes the smell of gasoline


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is an alcoholic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

False

Tnp is a workaholic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is ecoconscious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I try to be. 

the next person sleeps on their side


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Tnp is a couch potato


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, but not with television

Offers animal sacrifices to Quetzalcoatl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a Republican


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not know the differences between the American political parties

The next person will start putting up Holiday decors next month


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, usually around December 

Tnp can drive


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


TNP is employed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp went to the movie theater this week


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

TNP likes THC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't know wat that is 

Likes Peanut butter and onion sandwich?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you kidding?

TNP likes TLC


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On my burgers, sure

The next person is currently eating as they read this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has taken a computer science course


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, but shifted because I didn't have the _mind of a programmer_

The next person is biodegradable, energy-efficient, and environment-friendly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, after I die my body will be, yeah.


TNP is over 6' 9" tall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp just ate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has a wart somewhere on their body?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has bled somewhere this week


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most likely.

The next person would like a back massage from the person who posts below the answer they give


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a gurl


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person gives back massages for free!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has bitten someone


----------



## laralarson (Oct 8, 2017)

False

The person below me hates their boss.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp works on the weekends


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

False

TNP likes shish kebab


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a nerd


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so but not in the league as some of my friends

The next person has a carton of milk ready when they eat hot and spicy food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..actually I use water for spicy stuff 

Tnp is afraid of heights


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True (I got stories too, and nearly killed it off)

TNP likes popcicles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is very shy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, yeah.


TNP is running low on TP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives near a mall


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fairly close

TNP sleeps too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes History


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

True (but wow I suck at it badly and cant remember a thing)

TNP likes psychology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp favorite color is pink


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No!


TNP's initials are TNP


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, though I make an exception on BC month

the next person has a pet in the room with him or her


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has dawg breath


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do like a doggie biscuit and nah, my initials are ...

the next person sells shells by the seashore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a thief


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a criminal record


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives near a forest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet!

the next person wants to live in house made of legos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, no shoes or socks in the house heehee

Tnp worries about their future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though I did get in on some lottery tickets earlier today... woo hoo 


the next person would like to fly south for winter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp works at a clothing store


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person is superstitious about doing anything risky on Friday the 13th


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp owns a black cat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is obese.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has robbed a bank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No LOL


TNP is clairvoyant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has ran away from home before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I walked out the door before

the next person, reads at or above his/her grade level


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really, sometimes I have to keep repeating a line or paragraph because I can't focus on the material

The next person has an _actual_ bucket list


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, have a bucket tho

Tnp has a small backyard


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

TNP prefers shorts to pants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wears beanies all the time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has two or more pets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Is easily bored


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, there's always stuff to do. I really seem to require pressure to find my ambition and motivation. Otherwise, I seem to fudge around too much.

the next person swears too much


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I hardly swear at all.


TNP is loquacious.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true + false 

the next person has turned their jeans into jorts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp wants to move


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person has a neck beard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp sleeps a lot


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has a familiar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Tnp has high blood pressure


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, my blood just watches the pretty colors go by

the next person could pay for lunch by collecting the loose change in his.her furniture?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has had a pie thrown to his face


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. I threw a pie to a pie's face

the next person hates oxygen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives in Asia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frue

The next person is a virtuoso with a violin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp was exiled once


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is obsessed with being in control


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wants to be an ant in their next life


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp owns guns


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP is overly gregarious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a math genius


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not hardly.


TNP is an Aesthete.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp exercises in public


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is a Boeotian


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No (had to look that one up)

The next person has tried hiding in the clothes rack in a department store when they were a kid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is allergic to the sun


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

False

Tnp has baited a hook for fishing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is into men


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I am not even sure if I want to see myself naked

the next person has been spooked by something in the last week


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP believes in Amphisbaenas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp will go camping soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is very, very tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lived in Canada


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is into werewolves more than vampires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp feels bloated


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is mortally afraid of clowns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp lives in a tunnel


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person feels a burning sensation when coming in contact with salt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..only when I'm eating Lay's chips oddly 

Tnp listens to soundtrack music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, at least not recently

the next person thinks suits on guys look a bit stuffy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Tnp is interested in Astrology


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

The next person has tried sitting in a class they're not enrolled in


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is currently on a treadmill


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Volunteers at a local animal shelter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Has worn the opposite sex clothing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has a _mighty need_ to go to the bathroom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is sensitive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose

The next person is currently taking medication


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was takin some ibuprofen 

Tnp is in college


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is subscribed to Cayleigh Elise on Youtube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp prefers console gaming over PC


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

False(no gamer)

Tnp has a cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Is bald


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

Considers themselves as a techie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..just know the basics 

Tnp side of their head is bigger than the other


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

could be, I've never measured

the next person has read a book from beginning to end this month?


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

False, unfortunately! 

The next person likes 80's music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some of it, but I think I'm more 90's.

the next likes to go swimming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp owns a dawg


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

False

the next person was born in the 1990's.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP likes sushi?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been operated on before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person's a huge fan of Stephenie Meyer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp watches fight videos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

The next person loves WWE


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp plays with dolls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope


TNP is still in high school


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wears diapers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person _has_ a bucket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp owns a pool


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person is too kewl for skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp likes chicken wings


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

False

Tnp loves to eat eggs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not often 

Tnp is a lizard


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person would rather be physically tired than psychologically


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp lives near a hospital


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There's 2 of them less than 6 miles away.


TNP has toenail fungus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has robbed a store before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has tried eating glue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a twin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just an evil one

the next person studies uses a bunch of different colors of high-liters while studying


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

False, tnp has never tried tofu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp uses mouthwash after brushing their teeth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is careful with their grammar and diction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on the situation, on here I don't really kare

Tnp has dated this past year


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person takes time to breathe _deliberately_ even for just a few moments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has heart disease


----------



## keomuo (Oct 20, 2017)

False..TPBM is an idiot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a troll


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

more of a goof


the next person currently has an itch that they can't quite reach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is Asian


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Southeast asian specifically 

Next person is uninterested in watching superhero movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a vegan


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

Tnp has a pumpkin for Halloween.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Tnp has lost their mind once


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly more than once

The next person gets disappointed way too easily


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe on occasions

The next person has some apps on their phone that they never use much, and should be uninstalled


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That is so true

The next person has something productive to do this Saturday night


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alpha Tauri said:


> That is so true
> 
> The next person has something productive to do this Saturday night


Fale. But I have movies to watch and books to read, so true?

The next poster spends too much time on SAD Forum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a pilot


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false ;-;

the next person steals people's socks just because it's cool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has foot fungus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I'm a fungi

the next person likes to lie in the grass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has made a sandcastle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few times

the next person has done a good deed at some point today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a sore leg


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

legs are fine, but a bit sore elsewhere

the next person has worn a name tag at some point in the last week


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is going to be a ghost for Halloween


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, thinking about being a troglodyte 

the next person is currently wearing a hat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp prefers mono over stereo audio


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

of course not

the next person currently has his/her fly down?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a mountain dew fan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person keeps sand in their pockets in case of emergencies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp prefers Amd over Nvidia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't really say; not much of a gamer

The next person had a field day on Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp favorite color is white


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves watching Ancient Aliens even if they _don't believe _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a cold soul


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That is possible

The next person is willing to take a little humiliation to be accepted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends 

Tnp likes sour foods


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of 'em.


TNP is constipated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp would visit another planet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe


TNP is hungry


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

True.

The next poster would be part of Ravenclaw House.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is the quiet one on class


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It really depends on the class. Most of the time, I sat in the back because my attention span isn't the best.

the next person has a lot of uhs and ums in his/her speeches?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I hardly ever say "uh" or "um".


TNP uses the word "like" a lot when talking.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, you know, I'm more an as person

the next person has a hard time saying no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a wanted criminal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False-riffic

Thge next person's drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a hunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah... :um


TNP is an insomniac.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has taken a Saturday class before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person wants to get married at the beach during the sunset


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a seal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

waves my flipper


the next person has several unpaid parking tickets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has broken their back


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I've taken some plummets and spills where I caused some damage. Tonight I received a nice long gash-well, more of a deep scratch-below my neck from running in between 2 posts and clipping it off a metal plate. I seem to be always about 2 steps away from collecting a Darwin award.

the next person has been brainwashed before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only with soap 

Tnp ate a hot dog recently


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person has played the drums before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person can hold their breath for at least a minute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a chef


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope


TNP has BO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp watches reality tv


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally

TNP owns more than one automobile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has yellow teeth


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has halitosis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on TV


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

False.

The next person participated in an extra-cirrucilar activity / club during high school.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp works out daily


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person is studying to be an astrobiologist


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has sold something on eBay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has thick skin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

Tnp has just had a big meal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is from Korea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has visited Apple's new campus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes bananas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

The next person collects small articles like bottle caps, buttons, etc.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes the rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On most occasions, sure

The next person frowns upon society's norms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of them ya

Tnp sleeps on a bunk bed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I might like that or a nice hammock

the next person has a weird habit of punctuating everything they say with taa daa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has chicken legs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, I guess so

The next person is behind schedule


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

False

The next person likes animations.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp is rich


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

the next person thinks they're in better shape than the average person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a dawg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tru

The next person has gone to a 50s themed diner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is underweight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person isn't bothered at all by spiders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends..

Tnp prefers microwaving food instead of using a stove top


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, it's quicker but if time isn't an issue I like cooking and grilling

the next person has a distracting noise going on somewhere in their background?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp wants to visit Pluto


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that would be cool

the next person was conceived in a lab experiment gone awry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes noodles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person likes to listen to old songs on Sunday afternoons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has punched someone in the stomach before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I think we used to think that was fun

the next person had a salad for lunch today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp prefers dawgs over cats


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

true though I like cats, too

the next person slept too much last night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp wants to go skydiving


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

At least once, sure

The next individual gets this unexplainable urge to shoot down a drone every time they see one in the air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has walked the plank before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has bricked a device before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a feminist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has spent a night over at a classmate's place to do school work


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, I have never been big into study sessions with people if I actually have to learn something. It kind of distracts me, though I'd do it for a little while to be social before clearing out.

the next person will fly home for the holidays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is washing the dishes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I bought lunch.

the next person lives in the middle of nowhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes raisin bran cereal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes... I like granola with raisins though

the next person has assembled something recently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp Will have visitors coming over


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

earlier but not now

the next person's index finger is longer than his/her ring finger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp heart hurts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

At times

the next person has taken part in a swimsuit contest before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a headache


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person can be pretty green with the right person/s


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is from another planet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

possibly, since idk where I am

the next person likes to draw faces on random objects


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Tnp will be eating smoked ham today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I had pumpkin pie 

the next person is at least one pound/0.5 kg heavier than when the day started?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes Dr Pepper Soda


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not my favorite... it fizzles too much

the next person has left fossilized impressions on his/her couch that might one day far in the future be discovered and displayed in a museum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I ain't that fat 

Tnp has been in a submarine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False; perhaps one day

The next person has solved a complex calculus problem with absolutely no help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is Asian


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person takes time to appreciate the architecture of a building


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only for a few minutes 

Tnp is allergic to gluten


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person treats their pet just like a human


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Tnp has a basement and an attic


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

False. We don't have many basements in Ireland

Tnp has had a reptile for a pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp would visit another planet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

The next person when watching 3D animated films thinks about how long it must have taken to render a particularly complex scene.


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

False

The next person would marry an old person to get their money when they die


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false 

the next person stacks books when they're bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a cookie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not think so

The next person is connected to the interwebz 24/7


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has had a pie thrown to their face


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

False

The next person knows how to speak in Spanish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only a few words

The next person is bilingual


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a Samsung device


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP owns a Motorola device?


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

F A L S E

The next person is married


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is in a gang


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not since grade school, but it's for life

the next person laughs in the face of danger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is unemployed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false

the next person thinks Elf is Will Ferrell's best movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp doesn't floss


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves flan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp types up essays using his smartphone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person's a freak (in the colloquial sense)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp hates children


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not all the time

The next person cleans their phone screen with their shoulder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has a lumpia addiction


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

False, didn't know what a lumpia was

Tnp has more sisters than brothers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is bored


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

True

Tnp married their childhood sweetheart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has their own pool


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has an anal fissure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has eaten cactus before


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

True

Tnp likes to sing in the shower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a bodybuilder


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False

Tnp's favorite movie genre is Rom-Coms.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has had a heart attack before


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False

Tnp doesn't know how to drive.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person doesn't get affected by one bottle of beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes to destroy things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has a crush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a student


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a chronic health condition


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, Poly-Cystic Ovarian Syndrome.

TNP can be noisy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a singer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not quite. I do try singing but I don't really know what I'm doing

the next person has tried telepathically contacting someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a piece of bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

the next person is a mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsies

Tnp is Ebeccah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't remember

the next person is related to ancient ghosts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That is possible

The next person has a hidden stash of candy in their room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp remembers what they had for dinner last Friday


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I do, though it could have been some other day

the next person can imitate the voice of a celebrity


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A little, some say I do a good John Wayne.


TNP has plantar fasciitis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a bloke


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person's a grammarian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has no manners


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I'm no English butler, but I mostly treat people decently and try to do the right thing.

the next person wears glasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp take lots of selfies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I hate taking pictures of myself.

Tnp had a nightmare recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

The next person is into Japanese pop culture


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp consumes lots of sweets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very true. (I need to cut back)


TNP drinks beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a stripper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No


TNP drinks liquor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes Mondays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is in College


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

True

Tnp has no friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp sleeps for over 8 hrs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person thinks unnecessary or wrongly used quotation marks are hilarious


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes...


TNP is obese


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False

Tnp lies a lot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has their own pool


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False

Tnp likes to watch people fail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a pacifist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is only a man in a silly red sheet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a vegan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrong. I LOVE meat!


TNP still believes in Santa.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Never did.

Tnp is a stalker.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, really I'm too lazy for it

the next person enjoys a cracker with cheese on it?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Occasionally.

Tnp has insomnia.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp never sleeps


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False, though I wish I could do without the chore of sleeping

The next person is growing up to be a functional, mature adult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

FALSE

Tnp currently has the sniffles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not the sniffles

the next person is flexible enough to bend over and put both hands flat on the floor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp weighs less than 170 pounds


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

True.

The next person likes crime documentaries.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some.


TNP is afraid of clowns.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True; they're all damn creepy

The next person has a current goal within their reach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has been suspended from school before


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False

Tnp has ditched school


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Truth

Tnp has more than one pet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not currently, but previously

the next person is excited for Christmas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. Christmas is a lonely time for me.


TNP is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a gardener


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but sometimes I dream of being one in a very remote monastery high up in the mountains. A simple life, I'd live in peace.

The next person drinks at least 8 glasses of water a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True lulz

Tnp is a vegetarian


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP suffers from Psoriasis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has had a painful leg cramp before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has taken more than the prescribed amount of antidepressants before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has puked in public before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a racist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly, guess we all have our own biases, don't we

The next person has called another person names in real life


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP has a crush on their neighbor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp chews on ice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes

The next person is currently wearing headphones or earmuffs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How did know *squints*

Tnp is from Thailand


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

TNP reads the comic "Adventures of Greg and Bob"


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP suffers from Pica disorder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a sword


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person likes to sing when they know they're absolutely alone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Tnp has rapped before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really quick enough on my toes

the next person has blanked before when someone has asked them an obvious question?


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Of course,

the next person is a night owl


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has a time machine they wear on their wrist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp owns a planet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


TNP suffers from fish odor syndrome (yes, it really exists)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp bathes in melted cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False, but that's an intriguing concept

The next person, in their lives, has heartache and pain, but can't stop now because they have traveled so far


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp has been scammed before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I'm aware of


the next person wears jewelry most of the time


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

False

The person below me plays guitar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM plays piano?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP has a nasal whistle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp knows how to handle a gun


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My uncle taught me once, but that brief time wasn't enough to learn everything

The next person is readying for a new life tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a pianist


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

False

The person below me knows how to do magic with playing cards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a janitor


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP hates doing laundry.


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

True! I don't mind washing clothes but I mind hanging them because the ocd in me wants to keep them neat.

The next person loves eating sushi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is Chinese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person works out


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

False

The next person is in a relationship


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a walkie talkie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP suffers from Necrotizing Fasciitis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp haters swallowing pills


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True. 
The next person is a handsome guy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True :um


TNP likes cartoons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a pie expert


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, pi is the C/d... e is the natural log

the next person likes to do still paintings of fruit bowls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on Sundaes 

Tnp is a loner


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is just happy to be included


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is a teenager?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp checks their heart rate often


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has abnormally large feet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes rainy weather


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has been bitten by a spider


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp chews on ice cubes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


TNP is underweight


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

False

TNP is attractive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is in pain atm


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not physical pain.


TNP needs glasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp studies often


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not any more


TNP is a bad driver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a great cook


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I try, but no.

the next person has had stitches before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has broken a bone before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

TNP has had a root canal


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No! Thank God.
The next person had a wonderful day today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp wants to be a doctor


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp got a girlfriend in 2017


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is moving elsewhere soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe


TNP is dehydrated.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp was previously banned from SAS


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves Nickelback


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a class clown


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

X33 said:


> False
> 
> The person below is afraid of heights.


False

The person below me like pinapple on their pizza


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Amon said:


> False
> 
> Tnp is a class clown


False

The person below me likes Marvel Movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been to Africa


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No. But in future perhaps
Tnp has been to England


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a queen


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's right. I'm the queen! 









The next person has eaten bamboo shoots before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has fleas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I wear a flea collar

the next person wouldn't answer if I knocked on his/her door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe, stranger danger!

Tnp has been embarrassed in front of the whole class


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah


TNP found a dead bird on their porch today (I did)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a day off tomorrow


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
The next person has a moustache that curles up at the ends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP tends to pandiculate excessively.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

What's that

The next person knows what pandiculate means?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

The next person is a model


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a deity


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

If so then I would have super powers. I would turn you into a cheesy pizza.

The next person got a Christmas present from a fellow SASer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person was an aircraft pilot in WWII in their past life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a decent income


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

cinto said:


> What's that
> 
> The next person knows what pandiculate means?












--------------------

No

TNP is wealthy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person turns red when exposed to extremely high temperatures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A little 

Tnp throws wild parties


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly.


TNP pees in the shower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an early bird


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not!

The next person takes a bath/shower more than once a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp works out everyday


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


TNP has Genital Warts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a dawg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has Carpal Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has petted a crow before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is more bark than bite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only bark when there are strangers 

Tnp lies a lot


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is a celebrated computer technician/repair person among his family and friends


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person loves to go shopping


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person knows the way


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a postaholic


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has flatulence


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

False.

Tnp is eating breakfast.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Earlier on.
The next person knows how to cook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A little 

Tnp is violent


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person is going on vacation soon


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

faslse 
The next person enjoys walks in the downtown area of a large city


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp drinks lots of water


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp had a talk with God today


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person believes that a ghost is currently breakdancing beside them right this very moment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes needles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person will watch something on netflix today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp will workout today


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, he won't.


TNP is overweight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has visited another planet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP has poor hygiene


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Cletis said:


> Yeah
> 
> TNP has poor hygiene


debatable

tnp likes scented candles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, can do without them

The next person would love to go on a luxury cruise ship at least once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp takes lots of selfies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is an omnivore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp consumes lots of processed meats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably so...


TNP is nearsighted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp visits the library often


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In high skool, yah

The next person pronounces ice cream as /eye-scream/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a pirate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP owns stocks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a pool


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person owns stockings


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Tnp told at least one person good morning today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is rude


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes

the next person can eat or write equally well with either hand


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp did not go to the doctor this week


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has surfed before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person carries around alcohol or hand sanitizer most times


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true, it hangs off my purse.

t or f. you've gotten a speeding ticket


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but not for a while now. Did get pulled over in the fall when I was back home for unfastening my seatbelt to reach for something, but ended up getting off because the police officer was friends with my brother.

did you participate in any sports while in school?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true, volley ball (temporarily, i was eventually deemed too short!) 

t or f, you like tacos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

definitely, though more in the past.


the next person thinks apple pie is the best pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False,Pumpkin is

Tnp is lonely


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person likes listening to _allegedly_ true wendigo sightings


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is short


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp knows the way to somewhere nice and relaxing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is physically unhealthy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm underweight, I think

The next person knows how to assemble a desktop computer


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

True
The next person pretends to be asleep on a public transportation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an alien


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but not a really cool one with acid for blood or anything.

the next person would you like to challenge me for the SAS arm wrestling title?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


TNP thinks Tom Brady was a character on The Brady Bunch.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp will visit the doctor soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has seen Bigfoot


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes at the supermarket








Tnp is sleepy


----------



## Luv2Laugh (Jun 25, 2013)

True
It's past my bedtime. 

TNP is a fan (like I am) of Jenna Marbles on YouTube.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Never heard of her
Tnp has a sense of humour


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I am not British but I do enjoy u and the extra vowels they like to throw in there. It's colourful

the next person can jump high enough to smack their ceiling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a heart murmur


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person sweats a lot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP has a pet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not any more, but hopefully soon...

TNP is constipated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes soundtrack music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very true

The next person loves creating rumors about people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a picky eater


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is currently playing Rules of Survival


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a slow driver


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is employed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a dog & cat


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp has a walk in closet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is obese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Quite the opposite buddy

The next person can't survive without eyedrops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is allergic something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has online-only friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has murdered someone before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That allegation is false!

The next person treasures their scientific calculator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp watches movies through a VHS player


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives in an unsafe neighborhood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False



TNP likes Subway sandwiches


----------



## slightlysleepy (Jan 26, 2018)

True (Meatball Subs are amazing)

TNP Prefers cold weather to warm weather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a construction worker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

the next person keeps abreast of current fashion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp had an earwax sandwich for lunch


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, it has to go somewhere

the next person was born in a month that begins with a "J" or "M"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns an Android phone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has used Windows Phone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp knows Karate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

The next person likes to swim in the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp knows how to play the violin


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is a Patriots fan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, blasphemy

the next person likes things that bounce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a vegan


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp had meat today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a soccer player


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp is up way past their bed time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's 5:24PM as of reading this so no

The next person loves soft boiled eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a compulsive liar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In some instances, yes

The next person still loves Legos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, never used em 

Tnp needs a haircut


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

Nope, had one today.
The next person has a terrible handwriting


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so but others tell me it's OK


TNP just bought some new shoes


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I wish

Tnp has more than one pair of shoes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has a relative with the initials TNP


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person is going on vacation soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish


TNP is going on a date with me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a vegan


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 30, 2018)

False

The person below me owns a pet horse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person has a netflix subscription


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLike (Jan 1, 2018)

False

The person below me has a very good wife.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a newbie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP likes turtles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're aight 

Tnp is a Republican


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a registered Republican.


TNP has an aversion to the truth.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp is s good person


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope so.


TNP likes Burgers.


----------



## TwilightSymphony (Jan 28, 2018)

True. I love burgers.

TNP likes football/soccer.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I only like American football.


TNP likes to fish.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp washes hands after using toilet


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You know it. It bothers me to no end when people do not, especially women in public bathrooms as I have seen this more often than it is admitted. The thought itself bothers me.

The person below me has an OCD-like ritual when they wash their hands.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP will soon have over 15,000 posts on SAS.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Perhaps
Tnp smiles with strangers they pass by


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves eating cereal any time of the day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp will nap soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP will run out of TP soon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a tablet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP owns an American automobile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has complained to a store manager before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is often hyper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an atheist


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is hungry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a bot


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A what?


TNP is tired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes Mcdonald's Hash Browns


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP has a hangnail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives in an apartment


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falls

The next person would like to go to Paris one day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybee

Tnp likes spicy fuud


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yis

The next person sometimes wants other people to just keel over and die!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False or maybe true shh

Tnp has been scratched by a cat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


TNP is heavily invested in the stock market.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp will get drunk tonight


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp wants to spread world peace


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I'm spiritual. Not religious.
Tnp is a peaceful person


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has been denied access to Hogwarts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayybe

Tnp is a witch


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Flase

The next person pees in public but people-less places


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has tasted glue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Paste, yes.


TNP has poor night vision.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp prefers wooden pencils over mechanical ones


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP is a Russian agent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True 

Tnp has planked before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP is taller than average


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp plays with dolls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP has a tapeworm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Is it true that you currently live in Wisconsin and have 3 kids?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faalse

Tnp is a human


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


TNP is larger than life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp hates spicy food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP likes to fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp wiggled their bum recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is disappointed


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No

Tnp will do something good for someone today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a reality TV star


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

False, it would be interesting tho, i wouldn't handle the fame.

Tnp has tattoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has their ears pierced


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person has always wanted to shave their eyebrows


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I used to shave my eyebrows.

Tnp went outside their house today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lies a lot


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp knows the words of their national anthem


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True (I also stand when it's played)


TNP suffers from tinnitus


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp would like to become president of the USA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is evil


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not going to answer this

The next person is sports-inclined


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In my own mind, yes


TNP uses the word 'bigly' a lot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an alcoholic


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

False

Tnp has a pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp lives near a crime scene


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

False (at least, I hope not)

Tnp has gone scuba diving


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP suffers from Foreign Accent Syndrome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a nerd


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol I don't think so false

Same question are u a geek?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In some ways, yes

The next person uses Whatsapp extensively


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp had the 1st iphone from 07


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has a souvenir from Disneyland


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp has a map for some hidden treasures


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shhhh, it's a secret

the next person has really sloppy handwriting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's decent 

Tnp has the flu


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (Got a shot in September)


TNP just gassed up their car


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Don't have a car.
Tnp is not depressed


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

False

TNP has a pet rock


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

(Sorry to hear you're depressed)
No pet rocks
Tnp can count from 1 to 10


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

True and in a few languages to.

TNP believes in no fapping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a good income


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Well...
Tnp is watching tv


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is stoked for the Winter Olympics


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

False

The next person has never been in a sauna


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

True
TNP has never walked across a frozen lake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a radio host


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Not at this time. 
Tnp thinks their race is more attractive than all other races.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has eaten a tide pod


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp has eaten a traffic cone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're pretty good

Tnp has no emotions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol Amon, share with me next time.

False, I have emotions.

TNP has owned a pet snake?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp would like to meet me in real life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

@8888 There's plenty for everyone

Also Sure

Tnp is mysterious


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True.
Tnp is sociable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has used an axe before


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp has used a machete before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has zip-lined before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Tnp has their own pool


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

True, I live with my parents and we rarely use it though :frown2:

Tnp likes nature more than cities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bit of both 

Tnp has had a panic attack in public


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have

The next person blames his 'genius' or 'daemon' for not having good drawing skills


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP weighs over 300 lbs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is unhealthy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't feel well but my doctor says I'm "healthy as a bull". :stu


TNP has a messy house.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Semi True

Tnp has oinked at a pig


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not at a pig

the next person would consider naming his/her first born after me


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has been visited by a giant hairy wizard in the middle of the night to tell them they're a wizard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp gained weight recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish

The next person loves pepper on their food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

TNP likes chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp grows their own food


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
The next person has a crush on someone


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

True, but he's a celebrity, does that still count? lol

The next person loves to make people smile.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is an excellent skier.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a singer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not a professional one

the next person likes writing in their journal


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes but I mostly like to tell my feelings to God, than write them down.
Tnp ate chocolate today


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP spent Valentine's Day alone.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Spent it with my mother and granny.
Tnp wish they had a date to night


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True 


TNP just ate at Burger King.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp just ate at Burger Queen


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp is happy Valentine's day is over


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess

Tnp has consumed a tide pod


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is shivering in the cold today.


----------



## Blorange (Feb 9, 2018)

False.

The next person is a vegetarian.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has neat handwriting


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


TNP has a girlfriend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a photographer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP likes Panda Express


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp knows at least one Bob Marley song and can quote a line


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP is claustrophobic?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A little bit.


TNP loves amusement parks.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes dressing up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp had cereal this morning


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person can't sit still, fidgets all the time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP likes scrambled eggs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp hates the sound of balloons popping


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP never uses deodorant


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP gets manic sometimes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp hates slow internet speed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP likes Irish soda bread?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True 

TNP likes English mustard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a cereal killer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP is an outdoors person


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

OK
Tnp is very smart


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope


TNP knows several languages


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Only Jamaican patois & English.

Tnp wears deodorant (hopefully)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not always, particularly when I'm home alone or am going to be doing physical activity that's going to make me perspire freely, but I shower frequently.

the next person can't see very well without corrective lenses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a pacifist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really; I'm an instigator at times :V



The next person has Chinese origins


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp has something on their mind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been beat up before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is bald?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has seens maggots before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person likes Facebooking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm not really 

Tnp exercises only once a week


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

False. I rarely exercise even once a week :/

TNP likes rom-coms


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, not really

Do you liek to hate tthings?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True.

TNP likes watching paint dry


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp lives in a house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is religious


----------



## DarrenJ (Feb 20, 2018)

False

Tnp is from the United Kingdom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is famous


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Nope, false.

Tnp is older than 25


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is around 6 feet tall, give or take 3 inches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a squeaky voice


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

True :bah

TNP has a bird.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

False but I have a bird in my avatart if that counts

TNP snores loudly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

The next person wants to be a cat


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

OK
Tnp has decided to be positive today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is cold


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

TNP just sat down


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I am sitting
Tnp is smiling


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes I am :O

TNP likes carrot juice.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

TNP likes watermelon?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, but the seeds are annoying to get rid of though

The next person loves making acrostics


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP suffers from sleep apnea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP has brown hair?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Bleached
Tnp has soft hair


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has very pale skin complexion, like boiled pork


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really. Maybe when I'm a ghost

the next person would eat people if they crashed into a mountain and there wasn't anything else to eat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a snow addict


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Never seen snow in real life (don't think I could ever like snow enough to be addicted though)
Tnp is young


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has taken anger management classes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false :bah

the next person has always wanted to bathe in soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a ham sandwich


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True :bah

Tnp is a genius


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Nope, failed three classes in college. 

Tnp likes pickles.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True, unless it's on a sandwich.

Tnp is a vegetarian


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP suffers from psoriasis


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I had that for a time when I was a kid, thankfully nothing major

The next person is fluent in German


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, but I did take a class in it in high school.


TNP has been arrested


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Tnp likes skiing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that but looks fun 

Tnp has work tomorrow morning


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True
Tnp likes music


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Trrue.

Tnp enjoys reading


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True
Tnp has facial hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been homeless before


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Tnp likes soymilk


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True
Tnp has 10 fingers & 10 toes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is in love with some one


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
The next person is inlove


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Tnp is an anarchist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person is currently taking a 5-minute break


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a YouTube account from 2007


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

Tnp is a kidnapper.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

False D:

Tnp is a dog whisperer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a seal


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm actually a penguin and hate those *******s who eat us all the time.

TNP has shaken hands with a celebrity.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so, just stood like a few feet near such person

The next person knows how to scuba dive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a Witch


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP goes by the nickname "Fast Eddie"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No lol

The next person is currently preparing food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

the next person hates their own voice


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True 

Tnp likes to go on walks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

The next person likes bananas


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True.

Tnp skips breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp listens to loud music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is beefy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is in College


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

False 

Tnp should be sleeping but is staying up too late posting silly things on SAS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tnp is a chocolate addict


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

:lol

Kinda true 

Tnp drinks energy drinks :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faaaalse

Tnp has a pet maggot


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False 

Tnp is a writer

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes writing essays


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Nahhh

Tnp likes wearing sweatpants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp was a loner in High School


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

True

Tnp is a night owl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has been lost in the woods before


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah it's a lot of fun

Tnp is bilingual


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is from a different planet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I feel uncomfortable answering this.

The next person has unhealthy sleeping habits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..

Tnp ets unhealthy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sad, but true.


TNP has six toes on one foot.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is from this solar system


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

True

The next person is very mean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has slipped on a banana peel


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has not actually been bullied but is the bully themselves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can do mor than 10 pushups


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person wears a watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is diabetic


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person constantly wears a cap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been pinched by a crab before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person likes salty foods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a neat freak


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Partially true

The next person likes cold dark places


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Depends lol

Tnp is a math whiz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been bitten by an animal before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.


TNP has an anxiety disorder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can cook


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not very well.


TNP has colluded with the Russians.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a registered Democrat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

The next person is not purely Caucasian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes Shrimp with honey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hve not tried that yet

The next person has visited or lived in New York


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been thru a snowstorm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has held a class at least once


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


TNP has violated the second law of thermodynamics.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has monsters under their bed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Flase


TNP eats too much salt.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably.


TNP has a Russian girlfriend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been yelled at


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been using the internet since the 90s


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has used Windows 95 back in the mid 90s


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP has been infected by a Russian virus before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a Mac


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not anymore


the next person has had the training to be a deadly weapon that you don't really want to mess with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is addicted to their PC


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

PC and phone

The next person never wears shorts when going out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only when it's a warm day 

Tnp knows wat death smells like


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is dead inside


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is thin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is not thin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True ;-;

Tnp has been fired from work before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not fired but I have quit several jobs.


TNP has a body odor problem.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has been to prison at least once in their lives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has dark skin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

The next person likes Teen Titans Go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp was born in the 90s


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is a post-millennial


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false

the next person is a picky eater


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

The next person has cooked something today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a purse


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falls

The next person sometimes stares at other people for a while before they realize what they're doing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is on a diet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No but I probably should go on one.



TNP sleeps too much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp lives on a Farm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person loves eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes eggs with ketchup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ketchup or salsa, preferably salsa. Yep.


TNP has a messy house.


----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

False

TNP loves peanut butter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is as quiet as a moth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, I guess

The next person's school is powered by the sun


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a foot fetish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can surf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. I live inland.

TNP is afraid of heights.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has saved someones life


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Probably not.

Tnp hates talking on the phone.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't mind it 

The next person has tried jet skiing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp doesn't like beans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on how they're cooked

The next person likes to collect sand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a hacker


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP wears clothes that don't fit them well.


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

False

Prefers College over High School


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

The next person likes 80s music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP likes BBQ


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do

The next person is afraid of the dark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can wake up on time without an alarm


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Sometimes.

The next person collects something.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


TNP has loose stools.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw, man

The next person is a Rastafari


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Naw, man
> 
> The next person is a Rastafari


yes mi am ah rasta, luk pon out fi mi profile.

the next person gets up early specifically to see the sun rise and listen to the birds.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> yes mi am ah rasta, luk pon out fi mi profile.
> 
> the next person gets up early specifically to see the sun rise and listen to the birds.


Nope, I go to my computer

THe next person has feelings for me


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

true. i "feel" the poster is a bell end (medical term) of the highest order.

The next 10 posters are bad at making rap music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp naps a lot


----------



## ephemeral skies (Jan 5, 2017)

Not a lot, but occasionally.

The next person likes the smell of their own farts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP thinks they are the cat's meow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has no cats


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

True.

The next person has an iPhone.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person lives in a place that primarily gets their electricity from renewable energy sources


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a potato


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I haven't checked, maybe

the next person would like to have 4 eyebrows


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


The next person is an electronic Becca.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

possibly

the next person enjoys eating sand with some butter


----------



## za bakdaz (Mar 9, 2018)

No

The next person lives in a shoe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Technically, no. It's a boot.


TNP is intoxicated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has seen a bomb xplode upclose


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has seen a smoke ring up close (perhaps from a vaper doing tricks)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is a carnivore


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Partly true

The next person is a cubist artist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has taken a lie detector test


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

False

The next person is extremely jealous of his partner.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't have one

The next person is currently reading a book


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

True

The next person sees himself as boring person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp took a bath recently


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No, sir
The next person has owned or owns or knows someone that owns a pair of Gucci flip flops?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is on (prescribed) drugs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but I still have all the side effects

the next person has a difficult name to spell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False but it's mispelled sometimes 

Tnp can lick their toes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can but won't

The next person is actually a vampire


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

probably

the next person hates the taste of the moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp likes chiekin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Grilled chikin

The next person has plenty of followers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have any.


TNP is in the nude.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp talks a lot


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Very quiet.


TNP is stoned.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is getting ready for bed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

TNP is calling their girlfriend.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False, coz I do not have one of those

The next person has gone mountain climbing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a boat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person has tried joining a slumber party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has laughed while drinking something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is a light sleeper but a heavy dreamer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, but I don't really recall them

the next person can do most things with his/her less dominant hand without it feeling really awkward


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess I could, except writing; everything else seems fine

The next person is warm and friendly in real life


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. Too shy and awkward.


TNP eats too much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes rainy weather


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, but not too much please

The next person doesn't mind growing old alone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Tnp would want to visit another planet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP likes cheese.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp likes Saunas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been in one.


TNP has sore feet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is muscular


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Somewhat.


TNP has a lot of gas.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In the car? No, need to tank up

The next person likes scary movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp thinks that jumpscares are overused


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm...I guess. :stu

TNP likes 1980's babes.



> In the car? No, need to tank up


Actually, I meant in your belly.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cletis said:


> Actually, I meant in your belly.


I know, haha!

Naw, those bushy hairstyle ain't my style

The next person's favorite subject in school was Science


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faalse

Tnp knows someone who talks too much


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp same as above


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person knows someone annoying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp dislikes pickle juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of it.


TNP has annoying relatives that have texted them all day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is currently battling the Flu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person still owns stuffed animals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

The next person collects action figures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been headbutted


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

lmao yeah, during boxing practice. 

TNP has traveled in the last year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can't cook


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

False. I'm not a chef, but there's a few things I can cook.

TNP likes to dance.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a fish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lolwut

The next person is training to be a boxer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has the sniffles right now


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tnp knows of someone that talks rubbish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plenty

The next person doesn't like physical contact


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

The next person was born in the 1980's


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

'89 so yes

The next person likes to think for the other person they're currently thinking i.e. mind-reading


----------



## JitteryBear (Mar 11, 2018)

True mostly.
The person below me does not English


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp listens to Classical music


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

True
Tnp likes to scare kids when their momma is not looking


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

False, I like to make them smile

The next person tries hard to remain positive?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is physically fit


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


TNP doesn't shower as often as they should.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a great chalkboard artist


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't touched chalk since high school

The next person would love to ride a centaur one day


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh...sure.


TNP is an insomniac.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't _think_ I am too much of one, insomnia is awful

You own more than one smartphone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp hates making phone calls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't mind it

The next person likes making self-deprecating jokes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely 

Tnp has fallen into a puddle


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Cannt remember, more like false

Tnp is not interested in chess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True!

Tnp can skateboard


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP owns more than one automobile.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False (don't even have one to call my own)

The next person has witty humor and is lovable


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That's me. 


TNP has an aversion to snails.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False, I am fascinated by them

The next person participates in online gaming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Tnp is a Medical student


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is an amateur ghost hunter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsee

Tnp has had tea with the Devil


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, the Devil only drinks coffee

the next person once time travelled and never came back to his original timeline


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

False

The next person is vegan but secretly eats steaks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I eat meat openly in public all the time.


TNP loves the outdoors.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp has driven a distronic car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP loves the nightlife.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp knows how to swim


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Freestyle and backstroke, sure

The next person would love to go camping in the woods at least once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has plans for the weekend


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person hiphop and R&B music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

TNP is hoping that their roommate won't come home just yet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't have a roommate.

TNP loves Cuban music.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a date with destiny.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but she sounds like she's hot


the next person thought this day turned out a lot better than they thought it would when they fell out of bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person wished they didn't have to keep on second-guessing with certain people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp enjoys the dark


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is currently addicted to a mobile game


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp gets annoyed easily


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP is a registered sex offender.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a bad temper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I tend to be mild-mannered but I also can hold a grudge for a long time.


TNP calls everyone around them "sweetheart".


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

The next person is getting ready for something big in the near future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp still owns their first PC


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person likes to tinker with electronics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp owns a bakery


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course I do

the next person has a framed painting of a dot on their wall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp uses glue instead of milk for cereal


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Many things aren't necessary

The next person abandoned all hope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has a clean kitchen


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Good to hear. 
And semi clean, minus the stovetop.

The next person has read a book in the last week?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

An entire book within the week? Or has read some of a book?

I've read a bit and also listened to some audiobooks in bed.

TNP has injured themselves recently.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Some of a book.

Not injured myself recently, thank God

The next person jogs in the cold?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a salesman


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person can come up with true or false questions quite easily


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

True 

The next person plays an instrument?


----------



## grass (Mar 27, 2018)

True

The next person has run through the streets in the rain.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is a pet owner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trueish

Tnp does drugs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Legal and prescribed 

The next person can play the guitar


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, he can't.


TNP likes to exaggerate.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, sir

The next person would love to be a vlogger if they didn't have anxiety


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tnp has watched a good film recently.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp can play the piano


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person is scared of children


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp gets nervous around ppl of their age


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

True.

TNP hates icecream.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has a healthy sleeping habbit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp used to work at a restaurant


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fast food, yes


TNP likes big surprises


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP has dream, they hope will come true


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


TNP just did their taxes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP lets their pets sleep on their bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True, unless they're shedding 

Tnp likes fruits more than veggies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP agrees that a strong perimeter game is needed to open up the inside.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

Tnp lives in an area with bad air quality


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has a third leg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has used an axe before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True 

The next person prefers beef to pork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp hates Memes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

semi-true. most are lame

the next person received something sweet for Easter


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

True the next persons parents are still married


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is old


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person has had ingrown toenails in the past


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp is a pigeon collector


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

WaT?

The next person likes Japanese cuisine


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

The next person is a vegetarian?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp still uses a VHS player


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

TNP likes to create backspin on the ball when shooting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False.

Tnp has a weak immune system


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is a poor foul shooter.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very true. I suck at anything sports-related.

The next person knows how to keep afloat in water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has bad body odor at the moment


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

True

Next person lives in Antarctica


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falls

The next person has touched a live penguin


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

False

Dislikes when there's milk but no cereal & Vice Versa?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's alright; either can stand alone without the other - at least for me

TNP likes listening to music to fall asleep


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP has a cancerous lesion on their genitals.


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

False

Is a bad driver


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


Has a big nose


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

False

Is a member of another forum


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yea, a couple

the next person has no fear of height(s)?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

True

Next person hates school


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's alright

The next person doesn't mind physical contact


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

False

Next person was once a lab experiment?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not that I'm aware of

TNP trusts their friends even if they've only known them online (at least whom they've known for a long time)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What's a 'friend'? :stu


TNP is depressed


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

True
The next person likes black metal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

TNP owns an ant farm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Untrue

The next person likes Gorillaz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Next person has stepped on a snail while barefooted?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person wishes they could wear pajamas everywhere


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

TNP wishes they were normal.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has a lot going on with them right now or recently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person has bumped their head onto something recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person ate a spoonful of peanut butter recently


----------



## Kaelern (Sep 21, 2012)

False

tnp is a left hander
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person actively does things to help preserve the planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Next person litters


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not so much but I'm a sloppy eater


the next person is usually too hot and is constantly removing jackets and other clothing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. It's true that I easily sweat. 

The next person has a healthy support system i.e. family + friends


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp likes to go out?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes, but I don't seem to do it much anymore

the next person has a pair of fluffy slippers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Next person is currently depression


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has tried strawberry picking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Next person is a hacker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only a few people have my computing skill

will watch a movie with subtitles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ture

Next person is moving to a different country soon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP just took a shower.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is more of a dog person than a cat


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person has thrown a cake is someone's face


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP is socially inept?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I consider myself to be so. Most times I don't know how to respond to social situations.

The next person the happy and carefree type of person


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not at all. 

Next person has 20/20 or better natural vision in both eyes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so. Have never been to an optometrist.

The next person contains enough body mass to make them cuddly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep hehe 

Next person is currently hungover


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false, I only had 1 glass of wine 

the next person loves breaking bad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I did get addicted (no pun intended) to that show. I binge-watched it several times on DVD. It was one of my guilty pleasures at the time.

TNP is currently depressed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person uses Yahoo Mail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Yahoo Mail account but rarely use it.


TNP is wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shorts, not shirt

The next person can do a headstand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next persun is very old


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False!

The next person thinks marijuana should be legalized


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


TNP has more than one monitors.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person waxes their legs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false why torture myself I just shave. 

next person has had surgery of some kind before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person has a pet burd


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


TNP has a chronic health condition of some kind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person lies a lot


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

True
Next person has a pet rabbit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next persun has flipped off another driver before


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true

the next person has a video game console


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

True, a ps4, the next person dances when no one is watching.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is over 400 lbs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been mugged before


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp has a Facebook account


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

Next person is wild


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, _but perhaps with the right people_

TNP thinks a girlfriend, wife, or husband will solve all their problems


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ha, I have a boyfriend and im still messed up so no 

The next person likes to dress in black


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

the next person has no problem walking in high heels


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I've tried wearing high heels before

The next person is good at hiding their troubles from their family and friends


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

True, TNP makes a mean plate of mash.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Mash?

Tnp is a man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False heehee

Next person has a doc appt soon


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp knows what they are doing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person watches Reality TV shows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tnp watches films/movies not so often


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true, I go days sometimes weeks without watching a film.

Tnp doesn't like alcohol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP likes American muscle cars


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person just wants a friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Next persun dislikes sharp instruments


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True, I guess. :stu


TNP has big feet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is an oddball


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


TNP is wealthy.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person is attracted to test threads


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been in a fight before


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True, too many 😞
Np eats their five a day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

TNP thinks gifs in text messages are essential


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frue

Next person has a sore throat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other day, but it's gone now ^_^

TNP currently has a scab they want to scratch so bad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. But it made me paranoid about slightly itchy feelings; which made me scratch my head. 

Next person is 180cm+ in physical height.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person thinks a meal isn't complete without soup


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False

The next person loves to intake caffeine?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True I love my coffee 

Tnp likes French toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has fallen asleep while on the toilet


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

l can't say I have ever
Nnp has had breakfast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrong


TNP is a talented individual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to a foreign country


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only Canada and Mexico.


TNP has a beach body.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has gotten very angry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next individual has excellent self-control


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sort of 

Np has been on a roller coaster


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp has taken part in a competition?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True, and I didn't like it... 

TNP is 170cm to 180cm in physical height.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 

Np has cussed out a customer before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP likes cotton candy.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

TNP is exceptionally good with archery / using projectile weapons.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is a heavy smoker.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person cuts their own hair


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False 

Tnp likes electronic music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some

Np could swim


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

TNP makes sure to drink at least 8 glasses of water a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maube..I don't keep track

Np is short


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True :bah

TNP has a picture of Jesus staring down at them right this moment


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No way... I thought you were taller for some reason. Anyway, I'm sure you're pretty svelte in bodily appearance regardless of the height. 

And uh, nope. No religious pictures or anything of that. 

TNP is academically inclined.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@GeomTech Thanks for thinking so 

I guess - not that they're of any use in the real world; I had academic awards back in elementary and _once_ in college, but there were/are always better people

TNP can express their feelings to others easily


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm... Kinda, but it gets jumbled or whatever. Maybe tending towards no. 

TNP eats lucky charms for breakfast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

At times 

Np just had dinner


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutely not. In fact, the farthest thing away from that, that one can possibly imagine. 

TNP is better at maths than verbal stuffs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has heard strange noises while alone at home


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I have but I usually blame those noises on my cats so I don't have to freak out

the next person has written a poem for someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Awww...how romantic. No.


TNP is a special individual.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Special in all the wrong ways.
TNP has broken more than one bone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, never broken a bone.


TNP has had a root canal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Next person is itchy all over


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp can dance


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :banana

TNP is an incredibly gifted individual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't know much English slang


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. A bit; not much, but I don't use it. 

TNP has above average vision and hearing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP has perfect posture.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person brings a tote bag when grocery shopping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np takes pills daily


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Sometimes (vitamins)
Tnp is a winner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't have any pets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False (I have a Betta fish)

TNP has charisma.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True 

Tnp has grace?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np knows someone with bad hygiene


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person can easily forgive others


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is going for a hike later


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False... But I wish

Next person is resumes school next week.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. 


TNP has a messy house.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np dislikes Social Media


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True. I only use it purely for messaging, not to see what people have been up to.

The next person has worn braces, retainers, or any teeth straightening devices


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True, had them for 4 yrs 

Np can lift more than 90 pounds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

the next person could possibly eat with their feet if they had to


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Perhaps
Tnp is left-handed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns a 1080p camera


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

TNP does not laugh easily.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I actually laugh too much.

TNP smokes?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Bleh... It'll probably give you butt breath (or similar smells), and much much more; at least if you smoke cigarettes / cigars (*shudder shudder*)

TNP likes moo goo gai pan (it's an actual dish!).

http://cdn-image.myrecipes.com/site...200x900/public/moogoogaipan.jpg?itok=P_HkNgYZ


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I have no idea

the next person gets nostalgic pretty often


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

True.

TNP is not looking forward to their next meal.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person sometimes wears socks that don't match


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I did before, but not so much now. 

Next person's zodiac sign is Capricorn.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person hates the color yellow


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person's zodiac sign is Aquarius.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false 

the next person will keep asking about zodiac signs until they've guessed someone's sign right


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. For I'll simply cycle through the 12 signs, and then stop. 

Next person's zodiac sign is pisces.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, Libra.

TNP likes to doodle?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I used to. Not anymore though. 

Next person's zodiac sign is aries.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, still Libra.
TNP knows how to knit?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Gah.... Fine. I will ask other questions about the zodiac. 

Um, next person's favorite zodiac sign is Taurus.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.

The next person loves to guzzle coffee?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False
TNP likes to guzzle tea?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I do like tea, but I don't guzzle it. 

Next person is not fond of the zodiac sign of Gemini.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has painted their room before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, I get more paint on me it seems

the next person likes calamari


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True, and very much so. 

Next person is a Cancer (zodiac sign).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np celebrates their Bday alone


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I don't celebrate it.
Tnp has parents who are married to eachother


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is shy


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True. But I have bold moments too.
Tnp has a brother/sister


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes rap music?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only when they're playing quietly in a corner

The next person was born in May


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, October

TNP was born in October?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows more than 5 numbers of Pi


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person has tried writing a movie script


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes but "try" would be an exaggeration for what I did. 


TNP has cut someone's hair and ruined it.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, I ruined it a little bit

the next person has shaved their head


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


TNP has done the ice bucket challenge.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person is a Leo (zodiac sign).


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False

The next person is an avocado?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Would be cool though. 

Next person is a virgo (zodiac sign).


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

False.

Next person has tasted their dog's or cat's food?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Tnp has had white hair before even though theyreyoung


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False; at least I think. 

Next person is a Libra (zodiac sign).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't pay their bills on time


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

False (OCD about paying bills)

Np has went bungie jumping


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp has a friendly countenance


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person is a Scorpio (zodiac sign).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been inside a haunted house


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not sure if it was haunted or not. People just said it was

The next person has thought what life would be like if they had a twin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Np can play the violin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


TNP has a huge crush on someone on SAS.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP tries to eat healthy?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Umm, I don't think what I do qualifies as "try" :lol


TNP has a collection of something.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, postcards.

TNP likes bananas?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Np has slipped on a banana peel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP is muscular?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very untrue

The next person loves pork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright 

Np goes to the gym


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


TNP is the reason our discord server is down.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, nope..... 

TNP is a Sagittarius (zodiac sign).


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person loves drawing faces on oranges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybeee

Np has been to the Moon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes thin crust pizza?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp likes mozzarella?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

TNP says um or uh a lot


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, um, nope. Hardly ever say that.


TNP suffers from chronic flatulence.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

TNP is allergic to bunk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Np just sneezed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Next person was born between 1990 and 1995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np isn't feeling well atm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A bit... from my meds (the side effects)

TNP is usually just in it for the food


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, not really. 

Next person is not one with the bunk.


----------



## RavenChan1025 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure what that means but true?

Next person doesn't deal with an inferiority complex like I do.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person has only used one OS in their entire life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np recently had a panic attack


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP likes Ranch dressing?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda. Too much, and bleh.... 

Next person eats breakfast regularly.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP is a millionaire.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft..... False; I wish so badly however. 

Next person loved going to school.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


TNP has IBS.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person skipped school at least 5 times.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True. Mostly after my first major depressive disorder attack circa mid-2008

TNP has tried a one night stand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, can't stand for a whole night 

Np has been to Japan


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have, and it was quite comfortable there. Ah..... good times.... Need to return one of these days. 

Next person has found answers to test questions, and somehow snuck them into the testing center.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No

The next person has had bud light lime before?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Next person has coded applications to help with their school work (particularly math), i.e coding stuff on their TI-84 calculators, and using it on math tests.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Amon 

_____________
Nope.

The next person prefers Snickers to m&ms


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. M&Ms ftw. 

Next person has never gotten an overall "F" grade for a given class.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't remind me :Bah

Np has seen a ded animal before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

So many, many unfortunate times

Next person is in their kitchen as of reading this post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has had their Social Media account hacked


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person lives in Europe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a great cook


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Far from it actually. 

Next person spends most of their day playing video games.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Replace video games with Internetz

Np owns an HTC phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative


NP is a "sturdy fellow".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes Jello


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True that

TNP has a gym membership


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Hate those places (*shudder shudder*). Went to walk around there, and never returned. 

TNP had excellent high school exam scores.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been suspended from skewl


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. Came close though.... 


TNP relies heavily upon their intuition.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP was born to be alive


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

maybe

the next person prefers deep conversations to small talk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tending towards yes; yet deep topics will make me scared, but small talk brings fear as well. 

TNP relies heavily on logical / rational thought.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np recently put a user on ignore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows someone with the same name as theirs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person is sleepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is currently alone at home


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True

The next poster followed someone into a store, today?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False, it's only a quarter to 7 in the morning and I haven't gone out yet

The next individual who will post has slept directly beneath a starry night sky at least once in their lives


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, never. Gah.... 

Next person somewhat relies on their intuition, but not too much.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm...I guess. :stu


NP has toenail fungus.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

The next person doesn't like relying on their intuition.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes

Np has no mannerz


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sometimes; but mostly false. 

Next person doesn't like relying on logical / rational thought.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person hopes to get married some day, settle down, raise kids, grow old surrounded by a loving family


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! No, no no!!!! Absolutely not! Just bleh, and pure yuck! Farthest thing from the lifestyle I'd want to have. Ugh.... Just bleh..... 

TNP does a lot of mental masturbation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is in College


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope. I already finished and am a working adult, at the moment. 

The next poster has a poster of himself posterizing someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False 

Np works out every morning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false of late

the next person has cut himself/herself enough to bleed this week?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

The next person breeds tarantulas or scorpions or other small critters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has an alien friend


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess that's true 

TNP knows what it's like to be licked by a cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is an Atheist


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nah. Nope. 

The next person is a poster that has been on this forum for a while.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

3-ish years. I'll take it. 

Next person is a deist.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.

The next poster is the most awesome person that has ever lived, lol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is fluent in more than 1 Language


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person has tried _fooling around_ with someone


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Never have, and never will. 

Next person is bad at maths.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Terrible .. :/

Next person sleeps naked


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Lol. Never have, and never will. 

Next person goes to bed with their cell phone.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True, it's my alarm.

Tnp has made something nice to eat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Np can Iceskate


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True
Next person is related to a famous person


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft.... wouldn't want to be if I could have the chance; though the money would be nice. 

Next person thinks intuition is mostly reliable.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP can drive a motorbike


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

Next person thinks intuition is very, very, VERY unreliable.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

The next person would date the next person if he or she was somebody else of the opposite gender?


----------



## JedPink (Apr 24, 2018)

Seriously? I get this one?! NO, I am GAY!

The next person is homophobic... haha


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

The next poster would give his or her life for his or her dog or cat.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Next person is a little chuckly.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do tend to be frugal.


TNP has vast financial resources.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is Female


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person likes the smell of freshly sliced onions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has been to North Korea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Next person has a lighter but doesn't smoke


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person hates pineapples with all their heart


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

Person below has gotten a speeding ticket


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have but not for awhile. I actually was pulled over last week, but fortunately, he let me go.


The next person is having a splendid day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shurre

Np gets annoyed when someone constantly sniffs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. 

NP is kinda scary.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True *Demon laff*

Np will nap later


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is kinda mean.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely


NP likes beans.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. 

NP is meaner than spicy beans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has drowned in a puddle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False 

The next person recently shaved


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has been to Europe


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

NP is really, really mean.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah Quite the opposite - I'm even aware of it. 

TNP watched a movie within the last 24 hours


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is an INTP.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is really really REALLY mean


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False 

Person below has smiled today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np lived in a city with poor air quality


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP is charming and engaging.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Next person is an INFJ.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false

the next person can change a tire


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP dislikes the mainstream very much so.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh

Np has been in an igloo


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

Next person has been to a concert


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Next person is into Japanese pop culture


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has anger issues


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

NP doesn't have anger issues.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Tnp would date the user above me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a ant phobia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I find them icky but not enough to be a phobia

The next person is willing to date someone of the same gender as them


----------



## Slamonitis64 (May 2, 2018)

False

Same question?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

The next person thinks that they need more electrolytes in their body.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Tnp has been in a brutal fight


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP is fond of concrete thinking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has carried a bag of cement


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP has used multiple OSs in their lifetime.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has almost drowned before


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, that was a scary day for me

Next person has flown overseas more than once?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp will go on holiday this yr?


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

True 

The person below me is almost out of groceries


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Almost, but I don't really have the time or the incentive to prepare anything lately. Thank gawd for baby carrots.

the next person could devour an entire large pizza in one sitting and still feel a bit peckish


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope

The next person could drink a liter of espresso and feel sleepier and sleepier.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

That's actually true.
The person below me is fond of dancing.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

That's true. 

The person below is afraid of agoraphobia.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsse

Np is a Weeaboo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is obsessed with beautiful women.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, not really. I tend to avoid them whenever near them, but when not in their presence I don't think about them. 

NP is very, very chuckly.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Guilty as charged.

The next poster loves to show some chest when wearing a shirt in public.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can glow in the dark


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only when I'm on fire


the next person is pretty easy to get along with?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.

The person below me carries around some luggage and emotional baggage?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Generally speaking; probably. 

NP is emotionally stable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np likes spicy food


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

The next poster is a wordsmith?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. I would dare someone to finish two whole bags of ghost pepper chips with no breaks in between:

Darn. Too slow. And the answer to that is a resounding no.










NP is like a pancake.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep, because I'm round and flat like a disk.

The next poster likes neon lights?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP has systemic chronic muscle tension.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP recently read topics on theoretical physics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a weird laugh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hahahaha. *gasp* you're right 

the next person has freckles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsies

Np has a pet Snake


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP's body is very loose, flexible, and generally relaxed.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very false

The next person has at least one allergy


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP's has long arms (like me).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True I guess

Np has shoplifted before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP is a furry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is legally Deaf


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person steps on legos frequently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np works from home


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. I wish. 

Do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np consumes too much Sweets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. Every once in a while.

The next person would like to have their own slide and swing set


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP is left handed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't have a licence


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Np is athletic


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

False

NP is a virgin


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Super true, and will remain it for life. 

NP is not a virgin.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

The next poster below likes to eat raw vegetables.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. 

NP loves mean people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has fallen down the stairs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True (at leat when I was little) :bah

The next person has dreamed of peeing but then it turned out true in the real world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh noez not yet!

Np has cuddled with someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only with my pillow ;-; 

NP crossdresses as Wonder Woman to make themselves feel powerful sometimes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsse

Np has been homeless before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Tnp thinks the Wonder Woman movie last year was wonderful


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no. 

NP likes to watch ducks waddle around.


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

True


NP has played at least three Zelda games


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False. Only played one and didn't even finish it

Tnp comes from a large closely knit family (including relatives)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Very false. 

NP likes to watch people.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

TNP is currently listening to a playlist they created themselves


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

False.

The next person loves birds.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True 

next person was born in November


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

False. 

NP dislikes buttered popcorn jelly beans


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person would rather pet a snake than a cat


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

True bc my cat is an a-hole.

NP chose Charmander as their starter pokemon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False! Charizard is an overrated piece of ****

Squirtle and Blastoise all the way!


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

False 

NP likes sports


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False.

NP's favorite color is blue.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True

The next poster likes to posterize his friends in basketball?


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

False

NP watches surreal memes instead of doing his geometry homework


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

True

NP prefers cheese over oxygen


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I guess I love Mozzarella, so - true!

NP is slave to a cat.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ha, true 

next person have blue eyes


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

False.

Next person is gonna watch this nice video:


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False. I expect it to be a humorous video and I'm definitely not in the mood for humour. Sorry. ^_^

NP believes in God's existence, but cannot find a fitting religion for them.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

false 

np will do any dare


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

False

Next person likes short walks on the beach when its snowing


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False. I like long walks.

NP is a superb swimmer.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I can swim but not that well.


NP likes to mow the lawn.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes, it's kinda nice

if the next person wrote a novel it would definitely have mutant space monkeys


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Most likely
the next person only wears sunglasses when its sunny


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not the sunglasses wearing type

The next person uses the people-first language


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably not, but probably should. 

Um, NP is afraid of moths (like, um, me).


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

False.
Only big spiders scare the person below me, not the little ones (that can't pierce your skin).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np naps too much


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some days, it's true

Next person has a smart watch


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

False

NP is vegan


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False, though I should give it a go. 

NP likes saying "sowwy" instead of sorry.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Nah 

NP is a communist


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no. 

NP thinks they are a master theoretician.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is behind on their bills.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, wat? No. 

NP thinks that the end justifies the means.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person drinks beer but only in a social setting


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

True

The next person has one ear lower than the other


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, I don't think I've ever compared them.


The next person has some superstitions that they sort of don't break even if they don't believe in them


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False

The next poster below me would rather hike than sit in a chair all day.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

True - to an extent.

The next person was an ungrateful brat at xmas or birthdays.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Both true and false

Next person has a beautiful singing voice


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

Despite popular belief, false.

NP has been asked if they wanted free candy (NOT on Halloween)


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False.

NP doesn't like milk chocolate.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False 

Next person is a smoker


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

False
Next person grows some plants...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I kinda did before. They turned out to be "meh". Mediocre tomatoes, but better than none. 

NP loves their veggies.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person loves their meat to be _rare_ or _medium rare_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has ran away from home before


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False.

NP has never watched an episode of Game of Thrones.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Np has watched an episode of Prison Break


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False.

NP hasn't seen The Avengers: Infinity War yet, but is planning to.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True and False.


NP has "issues".


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, false.

The next poster will post more than 10 posts today on this forum.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


TNP didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. It was a decent sleep session. 

NP is super bored but scared to do anything about it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been in a Helicopter before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope, but would love to. 

NP loves mooing sounds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure I guess

Np has dandruff


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False.

NP is a big fan of Tolkien.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True

The next poster is a big fan of Christopher Moore.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope, not really.

NP can be a hardcore gamer at times.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The exact opposite all of the time. 

NP pretty much stays on the computer for 8+ hours a day.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope, haven't gotten to that point yet. 

NP's favorite music genre is indie.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. It's OK I guess. 

NP hardly sleeps.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has seen a ghost


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP is feeling jaded and bitter


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Jaded, yes. Bitter? Eh. Mainly bored. 

NP has the qualities of being sharp.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

as a tack, yes.


the next person doesnt walk under ladders becasue its bad luck.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nah, unless someone or something is on it.
Next person prefers hot weather or cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold pls

Np killed tiny lifeforms today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's possible...all the bacteria in my intestines requested pizza but I gave them celery with peanut butter

the next person recently sneezed and no one blessed them


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next person recently drank a few cups of water even though he or she wasn't thirsty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the first part's true 

the next person can't wait until the weekend's over


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

The next person closed a door in the last hour


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

False, they got me locked up. 
Np snores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np types slowly


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

False

The next person has done push ups in the last 3 months


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP, for some reason tends to be nicer to girls than to that of guys (and I wonder why....).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is currently in pain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Tnp did their chores today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I've been pretty lazy with everything so far

the next person is kind of hard to please?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person is afraid of heights


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No


np throws litter out of the car window


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is allergic to flowers


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Not most of them
Np has gone fishing?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep


np cuts their own hair


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is generally not very intimidating.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False, lol.


The next poster would move the entire refrigerator out of the way to retrieve something he dropped down there?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends wat was dropped 

Np bathes in sunflower seeds


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but I do enjoy munching on them at times. 

NP is really, really, REALLY intimidating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np is really really really REALLY intimidating


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


The next poster is intimately, intimately, intimately real.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Not a bot. 
Next person likes french dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np recently vomited


----------



## bdsmith4242 (May 12, 2018)

false. Use to be... but roller coasters got that out of me!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next person is a bookworm


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

NP is easily intimidated (like me!).


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

Next person wears sandals with socks


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False 

NP is currently on prescription medications.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nope. Sometimes i wish. 
Next person likes cheeseburgers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Np fishes


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP frequently indulged in skewl lab shenanigans.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falls

TNP likes country pop music


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eww. No! 

NP has strong convictions about the way the world works.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frue

Np plans to destroy the world


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person drools in their sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Np slept late last night


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True dat

Np prefers evenings to daytime?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

TNP is bored right now?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False. The constant anxiety and misery usually drowns out any form of boredom.

The next person knows what _tridacnids_ are


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Now i do but wont remember in a week.
Next person doesnt always drink, but when they do prefers lemonaid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np slept uncomfortably last night


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. 

NP moos in a blue moon.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah

TNP is crazy for someone right now?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

TNP loves butter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has seen their internal organs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

NP hacked teh skewl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has failed a course before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Phew... 

NP has punched skewl before (I know, I am obsessed with skewl).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np needs a new Recycle Bin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess, but I just drop mine off at the center

Next person wishes there were more singing and dancing in the world today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np finds someone attractive on here?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True.

NP recently bruised themselves


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

NP has recently bought some thing(s) online


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.


The next poster got some things stolen from him or her and then bought it back from the thief?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np needs to get a Smog check for their spaceship


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Needs major repairs.. *sigh* 

NP runs away from their natural inclinations.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> Yeah. Needs major repairs.. *sigh*
> 
> NP runs away from their natural inclinations.


Ya, when I be anxious. 
NP LIKES TO SIT OUT IN THE SUN


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False.

Next person is a body builder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't drink water


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster is beautiful.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False.

Next person is over 30


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

More like a couple of Centuries 

Np doesn't clean up after their pet


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

True. 
The next person thinks I'm funny. (How long will I have to wait for this one)


----------



## justforthrill (Mar 2, 2018)

hahah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next person forgets to ask a True or False question sometimes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think like once or something. 

NP went to skewl for compewpewpewter scionce.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no doubt

the next person remembers their very first day of school


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda fuzzy. It was awkward. 

NP has said "Wat? Did you go to skewl today?" in response to nonsense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can pilot an alien spaceship


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


NP doesn't clip their toenails often enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't Tweet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I like Twitter.

TNP likes Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True, sans the 🍍

TNP knows how to tie a necktie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. I should though. Mostly use clip ties, lol. 

NP is not fond of traditions in general.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.


The next poster like dig holes, fill them up and repeat it over and over, again.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP always makes sure their firearms are properly cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Lubricated yes. Clean -- no. 



The next poster eats potato chips with a chopstick?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP makes sure they always eat at least 5 servings of fruits & veggies every day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh Sometimes

Np has bad posture


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably


NP takes care to change the oil in their car every 5,000 miles.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True


The next poster picks up hitch-hikers, at night.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

False cuz I don't see many, unless they look like smelly guys then it's a big no.
Next person has a piercing?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


The next person likes to chew gum and always leaves it on some kind of public surface.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is gainfully employed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is an expert Surfer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has a suitable wardrobe for the workplace.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP ran out of skewl after classes were over for the day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is the class clown


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP has planted stink bombs in skewl before.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That would be false.

Tnp has their TV news program of choice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np had a radiation snack just now


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A what now?

Did something worthwhile recently


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Likes sweet food?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP is not easily intimidated.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False.

Next person have trust issues


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster has a last name for a first name and a first name for a last name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a pet Blob


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, is open to having one

The next person is a model citizen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faalse

Np chases after ppl who talk bad about Texas


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. I'm not Sandy Cheeks for crying out loud! 

NP loves to moon on a full moon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

there's nothing like an all over moontan

the next person has something over a year old in their fridge?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably... :um


NP always spells school as "skewl".


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

False, but I sometimes like spelling it as skool like in Invader Zim

NP has cured their SAD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns more than one gift card


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP has concocted rather creative excuses to get out of going to skewl.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False. Skipping skool gives me a major anxiety with all the stuff one's going to miss and would have to catch up to as well as having to reach out to classmates to copy notes or know other activities that transpired while one was away

The next individual is confident in their abilities to meet with the demands of their clients


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np panicked recently?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. It involved the kid neighbor's friends. 

Has conducted a survey for a research paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np Ppputs emphasis on the letter "P"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

There are days when they find it hard to even just get dressed in the morning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np lives in an igloo


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True. 


The next poster sits down more often than he stands up or walks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has heard Gunshots in real life before


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Surprisingly true and it was not that long ago. 

Np believes in ghosts


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster's realm of reality and his or her realm of imagination is melding more and more into each other.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Has progressed in their efforts to lose weight and lead a more physically active lifestyle


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True


The next poster likes to misspell words in his or her posts to look cool.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

False. I actually try to do the opposite.

NP is very meticulous in everything they do.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person likes to carve words into butter


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person just had a cold beer


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nah, camomille.

NP drinks too much coffee.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person loves putting outfits together


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Sometimes I do.

NP is currently reading a science-fiction book.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person gets emotional frequently


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

true


TNP doesn't care much about money


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

Next person is the tallest person in their family


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not in the whole family

The next person has a willful personality


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster is meek and will inherit the Earth.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

At times, but it's more situational

the next person has a mouthful of food while reading this?


----------



## amalianunes (May 21, 2018)

False 

TNP is contemplating shaving their eyebrows


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


TNP is confident in their abilities as a public speaker.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very no

Is planning to drink more than usual on that upcoming party they're attending soon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope, I'm not invited to any parties ;-;

the next person has an existential crisis every few days


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Every few days? No, more like everyday. Every. Single. Day.

Tnp belonged to the 'top' or 'A' section of their year on school


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster owned a cell phone at 5 years old.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


TNP has an uncanny knack to know what others are thinking.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very false.

The next person wears glasses


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False
Next person wants to be a mermaid


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP could become a sniper if they really wanted to.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so. Why not?

Next person would like to ride a cow at least once in their life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybee

Np plans to move to another area soon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe

Np has a varied taste in music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np ordered Chinese Food today


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah. But maybe I will

Next person flosses daily


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been trying to. In fact, I need to get more of those dental floss packs. 

NP loves heavy machinery.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I dont really love or hate it.

Np gets into a lot of heated arguments


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. And I try to avoid getting involved in them. 

NP gets into a lot of heated debates and actually likes it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I try to avoid them.


NP has large feet.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.


The next poster has more than 10 toes, altogether.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yikes, false!

The next person likes to eat cereal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure; they're fun to munch on

Next person is a great communicator


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL!!! Fun to munch on! *crunch crunch* LOL! Reminds me of shkewel days; waking up early to have my cereal waiting at the breakfast table; all prepared for me to munch on. Shkewel days..... Never want to return to those again. lol. Oh, and sherial gave me a lot of gas; dunno why as I'm not lactose intolerant (probably anxiety). I remember my stomach gurgled while riding the skool bus, and nearly spilled my guts on the railroad bumps, but luckily I never got to that point. Yep. Shkool was super hard on my digestive system (suppressing poos and farts). But enough of that! 

Uh, nope. Not really. Definitely have a lot of improvement to do in this area. 

NP has nearly had a panic attack at a given shkewel test / exam.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has Ice Skated before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fals

The next person has, in fact, done so


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True. 

Next person loves hiking


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never tried it, but I like the idea. 

NP does not like to munch on cereal.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No comment

Tnp has tried eating snow


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Troo. 

NP likes people who love to munch on shereal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shrugs*

Np has their own Bot Nanny


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is well acquainted with Wumbo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a C+ on their academic transcript


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have several &#128556;

Has the _determination _to go through each day in their lives


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

True. You could say I'm filled with determination.

Next person owns a cat.


----------



## seb3399 (May 27, 2018)

True The person below me is a fan of Kraft mac and cheese


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

True

Next person always has a YouTube tab open

Edit: ↓ I knew I couldn't be the only one lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True, I have one up right now :lol

Next person needs to have ice cream in the freezer almost always


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np recently lost in a game


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False. Haven't played anything recently

Next person loves pork barbecue


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

NP is the kind of person that would quit their job in style.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in China


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Would like to visit though. 

NP loves meals high in meatiness.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

TRUUUUE. Love me some MEAT. 

TNP has a fear of heights


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turuu!

NP _really_ loves being in the company of many nerdy men.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shrugs*

Np breathed in polluted air yesterday


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um maybe. 

NP loves meals high in vegginess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is overweight


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Np eats healthily


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False (though I try)

Next person likes to watch regular TV sometimes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has Big Meaty Claws


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Highl;y untru

Goes to _cherch_ once a week


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes long lines


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

True true true.

TNP hates rollercoasters


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

false, at least I used to like them

the next person likes lunch better than dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has broken their leg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


NP is constipated.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster is sleepy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a Journalist


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP has a vitamin and/or mineral deficiency.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probz

Np is cheap


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False, I am often overly generous and if anything I have a spending problem :lol

Next person refuses to use public restrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

There are the secret ones

Np lives underwater


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Tnp has spoken with aliens at least once in their lives


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm. Well, what do we mean by aliens? If by E.Ts, then no; but I wish! Would be scary and kewl! 

NP likes bionicle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has fallen out of a car


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a moving one, anyway.


NP is overdue for a physical.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np dislikes ordering through the phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP has BO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A man NEEDS to smell like a man teehee

Np rarely smiles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turuuuu! My non-toothy smiles are hideous; even really creepy. 

NP likes to poke and play around with their Daifukumochi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never even had one before

Np lives on another planet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

More like, in another dimension/universe

The next person has what they call a "living Pokédex"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a Bot


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True! Brobot at you service! *salutes* 

NP loves chocobos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're kewl

Np lives in Antarctica


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


NP just mowed their lawn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np stepped on a snail recently


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP actually has crab claws for hands


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

Tnp is a chalkboard artist


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only in my spare time 


NP has a secret girlfriend they hide from others


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


The next poster says that he has a girlfriend but it looks like he is hiding her from others because nobody has seen her.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. lol. No girfriends here. 

NP is hiding from a girl as we speak.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is ticklish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's right

Tnp can imitate the British accent


----------



## Slamonitis64 (May 2, 2018)

False

Next person has blacked out before


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is lactose Intolerant


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


NP is romantically involved with a co-worker.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is aged 100


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

>

TNP is a happy-go-lucky individual


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish


the next person has at least one extraordinary keen sense- hearing, sight, touch, taste or smell?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp is easy-going


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda, I guess. 

NP is afraid to just "doo it".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is plotting something evil


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

TRUE! 

Np is in love with food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False :bah

Np knows everyone's secrets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, your need to dress up like catwoman and be called baby doll is safely hidden in the recesses of my mind

the next person is a generous tipper


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Never tipped anyone so false.

Np is an insomniac.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is feeling lonely


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True

Np is scared of the dark.


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

False.

NP can fold their eyelids back.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.


The next poster can use their mouth and teeth to eat their own face.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has gotten food poisoning before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, and it wasn't fun.


NP has been bitten by a snake.


----------



## Hidden Treasure (Jun 5, 2018)

False.


The person below me has Dread


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP spends pretty much all of their time on the computer nearly everyday.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess that would be true

TNP has a regular, decent-paying job


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np weighs less than 70Kg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True 

Next person loves singing along to their favorite songs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. I suck at singing; and I don't like my voice (*bleh!*). 

NP is not quick to label a person as being stupid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True...ish

Np wants to visit North Korea someday


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

False.

Tnp is an evil genius.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only evil

Np have pissed themselves before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope :bah

The next person loves cake


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True and I eat it, too. 


The next poster likes to polish shoes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True,Only for special occasions

Np has had a pimple that was difficult to pop


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many.


NP pops their pimples for fun.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not do that

Loves a clean-shaven face


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah 

No. My stache (if you can call it that) and my chin hairs are noticable but very weak. *sigh* ****ty genes for facial hair, I guess. Give it maybe 2 more years, and I'll have a crappy goatstache or whatever, but not a full (non-patchy), virile beard anytime soon. 

NP is excited by call-out sessions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np talks to their pet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That is so true

The next person loves taking selfies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A big NO! 

Um, do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Np can make Pancakes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I haven't done it in quite a while

the next person can ride a horse


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rode one once. I'm not good at it.


NP uses skin lotion.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope


The next person enjoys watching TV gameshows


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is like french toast, and also likes it for breakfast.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like french toast, if that's what you're getting at?


NP has a closet full of clothes they never wear.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster has a stacks and stacks of energy drinks in his house.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have some but not "stacks".


NP owns some rare stamps.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP thinks about sniffing people.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm proactive. I don't just think about it, i do it. 

NP has forged their parents signature


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.

NP _loves_ to jump in and just doo it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In some things, sure


TNP just wants to live free from all worries even for a day?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, but if it's only for a day though, when I'm back in worry mode for the resrt of the time, it's probably going to intensify the yearning to reach that state once again. 

NP does squats in the morning while grunting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False..but should do some

Np wants to rule the wurld


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP loves to jog.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefer Brisk Walking

Np is currently broke


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not broke, but not a lot of $

NP thinks about who to sniff next.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np holds their breath when in contact with cigarette smoke


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I don't smoke but actually like the smell. Go figure. :stu


NP is very tired.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Surprisingly, not today!

NP eats only the outside of Oreos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np has put a baby to sleep


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Not successfully

NP has accidentally eaten a bug


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I have... but you never know.... 

NP is very assertive and has a REALLY strong presence.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha, the exact opposite

NP can whistle on-key


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

NP is not fond of huggie wuggies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't drink enough water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Next person has an army of robot mice to do their every bidding


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pssh.... I wish. Better yet, a squad of biomechanical brobots to do stuff with. 

NP cheated their way through skuuwel.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nah. Didn't cheat my way through, but I did cheat a couple times. Never in elementary school -- I was too honorable then. 

NP has worn someone else's shoes.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Figuratively, yes; literally, never. 

NP is relies on proactiv to be proactive.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

No, I've been lucky to always have really good skin, unless I rest my chin on my hands too much.

NP has seen some paranormal activity.



GeomTech said:


> Figuratively, yes; literally, never.


That was deep. Wasn't expecting that. Nice.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sadly, no. Though my dad has experienced a few "off" phenomena; which could be chalked up to dreaming or coincidence. 

NP engages in a lot of mental masturbation, and frequently experiences powerful talkasms while talking to random people online.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You may be onto something here...

NP has fallen asleep in the middle of a conversation with someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np still uses a VHS player


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP loves the obscure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can study in a noisy environment


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, kinda.

NP _loves_ freudian psychology.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False


The next poster makes Freudian slips, all of the time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been caught in a major lie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah You caught me.... red handed! lol 

NP is inclined to call-out persons that call them out.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster has burped and inhaled at the same time before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been on the News


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster has slept on a blanket that was also sleeping on him or her?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person drools in their sleep


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sometimes. Stinky pillows. lol. 

NP thinks a lot about the nature of morality.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True-ish

Np plays in a playground at midnight


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

NP hates going to the bathroom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In a commonly used public one..yah

Np paints their nails


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, he doesn't.


NP has mental health issues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np has witnessed a car crash before


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

True


NP has been trapped in a lift/elevator for 2hrs at least.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a pet Tarantula


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP likes to smell their blankies.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster likes to wear sandals.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Next person loves a good fruit smoothie during a warm afternoon


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yup.


The next poster likes to wear jeans or wishes that he or she could wear jeans, right now.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I mean jeans are alright but nah

the next person wishes water would taste better


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True.


The next person wishes that corporations put cherry Coke in their water fountains instead of boring water, lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP likes dogs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has cried in front of their friends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago...

NP wishes McDonald's would turn down their air conditioning. It's Freezing!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np has almost been hit by a car before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably though I have my head on a swivel when I'm running on roads

the next person can roll their tongue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np is a painter


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True


The next poster is a movie poster.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is an ant


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. A good little worker ant drone that I am! 

NP likes having eggies in bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows how to make hard boiled eggs


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 



The next poster knows how to lay an egg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np has been to Taiwan


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


The next poster drinks water from a water fountain?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Erm, yeah... but that can't be good..... can it? :con

NP wants to go to Taiwan.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next person is a weeabo.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False-e-riffic

TNP has received any form of academic award while they were in school


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True


TNP eats deserts first during a meal.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

On occasion.


NP has a messy house.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

At times

Np thinks that College textbooks are too pricey


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. That crap needs to be cut down! 

NP is wooer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to South Korea


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. I guess I wouldn't mind going either. 

NP does not like to be in the company of males.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP just woke up


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. Like, 30-45 minutes ago or something. 

NP does not like to be in the company of females.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp is an atheist


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


NP has gastrointestinal issues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np keeps their savings in a vault


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no.

NP absolutely _loves_ being around and talking to a lot of girls; especially attractive ones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shrugs*

Np goes for walks everyday


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I try to, and might be making progress. 

NP likes to eat eggs everyday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can win a staring contest


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

Next person hates kids


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably. Don't really care for them, and they stare too much.

NP _loves_ kids.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Tnp can breakdance


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. I suck at dancing and that sort of thing. It's so annoying... this clumsiness. *sigh* 

NP likes to call out rood people, and make sure they've been shutdown.... FOREVER!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is currently tired


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True 
Next person is obsessed with tomatoes


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Yes, so very true.

Np have anger issues


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP doesn't have anger issues.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falsch

TNP is into pirate moveis ¿


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. Not really. 

NP has has fallen face first into wumbo.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Had to look that up and...no.


NP is stressed out by issues beyond their control.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That is _so_ true.

Das next Person likes rice gruel with powedered ginger and chicken meat with sliced boiled eggs (look up _Arroz Caldo_)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ummm.... tbh, it didn't look appetizing, so I'm going to have to say false. 

NP stays outside for an average of around 3 hours each day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..ish lately

Np has launched a Rocket with a Frog attached, into space


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no....

NP _loves_ bowl cuts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Um No...

Np pinched their nose recently


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP is an NP (INtuitive Perciever).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I am

the next person can touch both kneecaps together


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I did. 

NP does not like the abstract.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows how to play more than one instrument


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I did, but I forgot (piano + cello). It didn't interest me. 

NP chooses the oldest books from the library just to take a really long whiff of the pages.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fulse

Np secretly practices Alienism


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YES! I pay homage to the spaceship idol exactly 12 minutes before sunset. 

Do you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has more than 1,000 notifications.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP has 500-ish notifications.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np had to repeat a grade


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP skipped a grade in suku-ru.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Np failed their AP World History exam


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't take AP WH. Took APUSH, and passed the exam but dunno how. *shrugs* 

NP didn't take more than 4 AP classes in hi skuuuuwill.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Troo

The next person's gut feeling has never failed them before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Just no.... I have "far off the mark" crap when it comes to gut feelings and intuitions. I still have to work on that. 

Same statement as above.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


NP is an inspiration to those around them.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Very, very no.

NP _loves_ controversial discussions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on what the topic is

Np has had an infestation of some kind in their home?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It may have been termites or something. idk. 

NP has had an infestation in their mind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has no manners and is rude


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fools

The next person would very much love to push people standing next to bodies of water such as pools


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

NP has the heat for a special someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is feeling cold atm


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP loves the pervasive background mewsic of their life.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What? No.


NP has 1,500 PMs.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no. 

NP raikusu da haikingu burusu.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel

Np studies outside instead of inside


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but I probably should. My room stinks!!! LOL! 

NP has no issues talking with the scary ladies.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

How would you define "scary ladies?"

The next person has a daily routine to follow


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP has used BSD OS before.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

The next person has no problem going around Linux


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. Not exactly comfortable, but I think I can manage somewhat decently. 

NP distro hops a lot (on linux I mean).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I pee standing up

The next person walks around at least a couple of miles a day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has fallen off a boat


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

False.

The next person has listened Back To Black by Amy Winehouse before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is stuck in state of malaise.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

True.

The next person has listened Counting Stars by OneRepublic before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is tired of this crap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a Methmatician


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

NP is a Cannibometrician.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has it all together.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft.... 

NP is competitive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np enjoys spicy foods


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP has much ambition.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

The next person recently colored their nails


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope. I wish I did tho. 

Np is desperate for attention.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np Necroposts too much


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, someone has to bump your threads


the next person can read really fast?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Apparently I was the fastest to read your question 

NP has underworld connections


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP has never been to the dank web.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np runs a forum


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

Np was a webmaster.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a meanie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP suffers from insomnia


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't think so. 

NP never skipped skewl


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a few classes in high school.


NP has sleep apnea.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP has caught themselves snoring b4.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


NP likes a good mystery.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP does not like the science channel.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns a Gift Shop


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is a sincere and honest person.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

True I hope.

NP is lonely


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very, very true.


NP is tall.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, what do we mean by that? I guess above average. Idk. 

NP is chunky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is in the Army


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is neurotic.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Damn right

NP is optimistic


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not at all.


NP is a meat eater.


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes

NP loves baseball


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP is really bad at archery.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Never even tried it

NP likes dinosaurs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

NP has had the banhammer intensely struck down upon them on another forum.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

False

NP has had suicidal thoughts in the last year.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True, loads this year and especially today.

Np has overgrown toenails?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is old


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Spiritually maybe?



Np doesn't read often


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Troo.

NP is _really_ tired of this crap.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


NP is golden.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no? 

NP is going to do something about the situation of being tired of "this crap".


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm always fighting against "this crap" and "that crap"

the next person likes strawberry milkshakes better than chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no.

NP has been quite angry these past few days.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp will do something good for society today


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

TNP likes the smell of a dog after it has been in the sun on a warm day


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False, they smell sweaty ): I have 2 lol

TNP likes swimming


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

False. I can't swim.

TNP likes spicy food.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Not too spicy
The next person got a bright idea while they slept last night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can't sing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP has large dimples


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, no. 

NP would hug the Gorloj.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False? only because I don't know what that is

NP has too many scented candles in their house


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP has no bushes to beat around.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP loves McDonald's


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp said good morning to their neighbour today


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP is a pragmatist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is an early burd


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, not really. 

NP is a late burd.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


NP is motivated to do good.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

True
Tnp is awake


----------



## ImfineIjustdontsmile (Jul 13, 2018)

True

Next person below me is sleeping a while ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np lives in an igloo


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp went to the protest in London, but was unable to protest due to social anxiety


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has BO


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe so... I at least smell of stir fry

The next person is good at drawing


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP has no problems standing up to people, and facing them straight them in the eyes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to an abandoned Asylum


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but it would be koowelll! 

U ever got banned from another forum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in the middle of nowhere


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP lives in the middle of everywhere.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False. I live in the middle of east.


TNP hates pelicans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has too many peeps on their ignore list


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Just 1, but they've been banhammered, thankfully. 

NP hasn't had their daily moo session.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh geom you got me again, what is this moo session? Milk in my coffee?

TNP has not had their coffee yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is a ghost


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi (Jul 19, 2018)

False!
ur mom gay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yawns*

Np is a troll


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess I can be at certain times; or maybe moreso leaning towards being childish / immature. 

R U (Having a tendency to be a troll / troll-ish, I mean)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has hit the bigtime!


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! But I wish!

NP is a _really_ serious person; akin to the archetype of the wise Curmudgeon. Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can't swim


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. I probably can't. 

NP is afraid to come out and play.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can crush their opponents


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP invites others to come and play.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np gets car sick easily


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turoo! 

NP does not like to play.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Play waaat

Np wants to say "Omae wa mou shindeiru" to his ghost friend


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol no. He's imaginary.... not a ghost (well, depending on whether or not you actually believe in ghosts). Ok, I acknowledge he's imaginary, but he's not dead because he never existed at one point in the first place! 

NP has gone on a "waa waa" tirade.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np naps too much


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP hugs their pillow tightly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has taken an online class before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

NP has burped abruptly and left the classroom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has fallen off a ladder


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

false

np has flown a plane


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is fat.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but my face looks chunky, unfortunately. 

NP is unsettled by math problems.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Some of them
Tnp thinks the person above me is good looking


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

True 😊

NP is in school at the moment


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp wants to go back to school


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! No no no!!!!!! Skool was the bane of existence! No more of that crap.... yet, I acknowledge that I have to go back this fall, and well, I'll have to go back to school in general later on in my life. Rats! *sigh* School...... *shakes head* 

NP loved their days in skool.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.


Np hates/hated school.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yup.

Np often has nightmares.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has homework to do


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

False

Next person is currently drinking


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Nupe 

NP is very happy with their life is going.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

definitely not.

NP has some kind of chips snack on hand


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope

Next person has a cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np has woken up with a bloody nose before


----------



## BWV988 (Jul 19, 2018)

True

NP has a dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np is an alien


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP is a wise and prudent investor with a widely diversified portfolio of mutual funds and ETFs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np dislikes their workplace


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes.... Very much so! 

NP has no interest in any kind of engineering.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False.

Np stands by doors until another person opens it to avoid germs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

NP is currently siick


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shyeah... Sick of this ****! *throws object across the room and storms out* 

NP has major rage issues.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np makes onions cry while chopping them


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. Hehe! Whenever I'm around, they're in for the sobbing of their lifetimes! Muahahaha!!!! 

NP has eagle eye sniper vision.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np barks at Racism


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

What?..... Woof woof!

NP craps on communism.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has been hit in the face by a fast moving ball before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, sure have. :um


NP is flatulent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has petted a skunk before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Np has caught a wabbit b4.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns a Watergun


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True.

NP is a creep.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

eeep i hope not

next person likes waffles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has lied about something major recently?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP is stuck in deep, deep "stuff".


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

in a Russian scandal quite so

NP hasn't had their meal yet (breakfast/lunch/dinner depending where you are)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Falso! 

NP is quick to correct mistakes that others make.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np prefers to live alone


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Very, very very much YES!!!! HERMIT MODE.... FOR LIFE!!!! 

NP will likely go off-grid sometime within the next 10 years.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP won't be true.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np isn't Straight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rulers, the thingies one uses too draw straight lines, are the only ones that are straight in the world (Lol jk, please don't feed me to the wolves)

The next person watches international news daily


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false, though it doesn't hurt to check in. Hard to do in the u.s. with 2 second world news clips. We emphasize ourselves over everybody else (ick). "OTHER countries? what's that? tralalala" 

Next person hates breakfast, doesn't eat it.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False, I love my green eggs and ham.


NP loves to hoard stuff.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is part of the Math club at their school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, I'm a mean girl.

The next person practices a musical instrument for a period each day


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False though I try to practice my guitar when I can.

NP takes strolls through the park.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np enjoys the odor of Wet Dog


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. :yes


NP stays drunk all the time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If I could do that, then I would :yes

The next person gets bored at werk


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True Very bored at the full time job, love my part time job.


NP can say their abc's backwards.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but I have to go slow and think about it.


NP likes to ball all day.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

No?

NP likes junk food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too much.


NP is a crazy fool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has smoked Meth before


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ew no. False.

Next person smokes their fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in an underwater city


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't disclose this information.

the next person talks to plants sometimes


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Whaatttttttt...You won't believe the coincidence... Honest to god, I did it first time in my life yesterday... (was just too lonely)


NP likes to dance


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

in secret when no one else is around

next person likes boba tea


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No ,,, actually never tried or heard about it ever...


Np thinks they are the center of the universe


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False 

Np eats artichoke hearts from the can 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ick no way

next person likes pineapple on their pizza


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Ugh the horror .... the horror pineapple on pizza... I cast you to hell for this balsphemy


Np like dark chocolate over milk chocolate


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False it's close but German chocolate takes the cake.

Np cooks their hot dogs I'm the frying pan.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, and congrats on being a frying pan 

Np likes to go shopping


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

False... I hat shopping to the core...too many decisions to make


NP believes in ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np had a runny nose recently


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False been clear just can't smell.

Np sleeps with the radio playing.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false, my ears become even more sensitive as I'm falling asleep and even at the lowest volume it keeps me awake lol

next person is vegetarian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is addicted to the Computerr


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP needs a shower.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope.. For I have already taken one! 

NP dislikes deep convos.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Welllll... I like listening to deep convos... but not participating in them




NP likes to swim


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

True


NP only goes into the sea to have a piss


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

True.... shhhhhhhhhhh how do you knowww


Np sings loudly in shower


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

the next person wishes pineapples would vanish from this planet


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No not really only from Pizzas....


Np has seen MI : Fallout


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has punched their wall


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not yet

the next person likes to observe birds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has been on a boat


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True, many boats to count. Longest time out, 1 week Alaskan cruise. Plan to do a 14 day transatlantic cruise to Europe In the near future. Then will do the Pacific to Asia.

Np has been on a spaceship.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has too many bills to pay


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I can manage what bills I have but they seem to just keep growing and growing and growing and...


NP walks around the house in the nude.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has doc appt coming up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np drinks rabbit tea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not know what that is 

The next person loves to watch Disney movies to cheer themselves up


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False they do raise your mood though

Np has gone to in and out burgers in the past week.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false, never been my chain of choice lol

next person likes classic cars


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True, but I'll never own one.

Np has been to Maine.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true 

np stays up late


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True tgif

Np eats cold pizza for breakfast.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

True..I love left over Pizza...(I am a freak)


Np likes to randomly hug trees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np never sleeps


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False but seems like it. I got 4 hours and a yawning machine at the moment

Np sleeps too much



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows a chatterbox


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True I met him In Hellraiser

Np loves leftover chili.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is evil


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp is not lazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has their own Magic Carpet


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False

Np loves trampolines

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes 

next person likes hockey


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.

Np loves lying.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false. I'm the cringiest liar, everyone can always tell and I have the hardest time doing so. I'm too open and tend to overshare anyway. 

next person drank a lot last night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has work tomorrow


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

False, day after


NP likes 70's rock music


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.

Np is a momma's boy/girl.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's true I love that woman more than anything. 
Np can eat 3000 calories in one sitting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is overweight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A little.


NP has a chauvinist pig attitude that Clinton's got.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives on a Farm


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I wish.

NP likes dancing?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

True ...only when I am alone


Np likes to brood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Np never pays their bills on time


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

I dont have bills

np is short


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is bored


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person has a crush on someone


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True


NP eats breakfast for lunch or dinner sometimes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is a Weeaboo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is a handsome fellow.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell no 😞 false lol 
Np can do 100 press ups


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can repair anything broken in their home


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False


NP is on vacation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a bad cook


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False 

NP ihas driven a very expensive car at least once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, my boss's during a work trip. So scary.

NP likes muffins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np splashes in puddles


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False no rain boots

Np sky dives.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false, severe acrophobia

NP loves to skii


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done dat before 

Np has broken their back


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False. That new avatar looks cool btw.
Np never eats breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes and thnx

Np has accidentally cut themselves while chopping veggies


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False, only when cutting meat.

Np can rollerblade.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP can ride a unicycle?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False can barely even ride a bike these days. 
Tnp can swallow a hot dog whole


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo... LOL


NP is lonely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is addicted to something


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

True, and sadly not in the Instagram "omg I'm addicted to this tea" kinda way.

NP enjoys
maths


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

True! Love math!

NP has met their doppelgänger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to Japan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP owns a wide assortment of tools.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a College Degree


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep

It's really hot where you're at?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Is a Vegan


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np is afraid of open spaces


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has dyed their hair before


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person has written a song before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, the words only

TNP has been to London?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a medical condition


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, a few.

TNP likes waffles?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np works in an office


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

NP never looks both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has insomnia


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True seldomly

Np

Is getting the new collector ps4 pro model

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives on a Tropical island


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, sure.


NP runs with scissors.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns a CD player


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP has put someone's eye out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, that'd probably hurt

the next person has a good sense of direction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes to Golf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP is a large person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np was bullied in High School


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh kinda..few names thrown my way in the early days lol

Next person likes The Office


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to. Got old after awhile. :stu


NP could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

More than a few 

Np lives near the equator


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False 

NP likes to swim in cold water

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not too cold nor warm

Np is arachnophobic


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True eight legs is excessive and creepy 

Np eats whole raw onions


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False well red onions aren't too bad. 

Np lives on the side of a cliff


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Tnp has been trapped in a cave


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

False

NP is vegan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck. Very false. 

The next person collects Amiibos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has ridden a mechanical bull


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP has a spastic colon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np uses DuckDuckGo


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

True
Np gets frequent goosebumps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not often 

Np won a prize recently


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not recently, but I have won some in the past.


NP has gas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is lactose intolerant


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Maybe? I mean it depends really

NP is pale


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I need some sun.


NP showers once a week.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

False

Np sleeps with the lights on


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

True

Np fasts once a week.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np will go on vacation in a few weeks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish


NP will sell their house soon.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I hope. 

NP is not fond of fonzie.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


NP has genital warts.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope, and hopefully never will. Ugh.... 

NP's temperament is comparable to stale crackers and salt.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Mostly false bad driving grinds my gears. Working on it though.

Np has flown around the world

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np feels anxious at a certain time of the day


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I feel anxious all day long.


NP has an inflated sense of self.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It is possible; it's quite complicated how I view myself - usually putting myself down most of the time

The next person always gets a case for their phones through the years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np consumes too much salt


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


NP is afraid of insects.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of them 

Np never trims their toenails


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False 

Np is afraid of interstates

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

False.

NP has tattoos.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No way!!
Tnp enjoys singing in the bathroom


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

NP likes sewage soop.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np works as a waitress


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has a nutritional deficiency.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Maybe. 

NP dreamed of becoming an astronaut in their earlier days.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very true.


NP owns a Dell computer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has lost their paycheck before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nooou. 

NP has had a firearm stolen from them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, thank goodness.


NP has poor hygiene.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda. Forget to wash face + comb hair, so yeah. 

NP likes to look at things that are far away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np never showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False


NP's second toe is longer than their big toe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np collects toez


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False only the nails...

Np likes to hike in the winter.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I hate winter.

NP has a foot fetish.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False only a kind fetish.

Np doesn't alternate their feet when going down stairs

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

gasp bird I never saw you as a footie. I'm strictly anti-feet. mine are cut off. false

NP doesn't go to Starbucks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true

the next person has a vivid imagination


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

true. It's my downfall.

The next poster refuses to use deodorant.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person wears a nightcap while sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is actually an Alligator


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


NP has high cholesterol


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

False, not anymore! ^_^

Np grew up in a small town


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False. 
Np enjoys a good poop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Np is bilingual


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True. 
Np loves bugs.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP sleeps too much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is an Atheist


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False.

Next person drinks energy drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a compulsive liar


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True

NP would love to be slapped rn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to the Emergency Room


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but not for a while (knock on wood)

the next person likes to wear hats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP drives a luxury car.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in an igloo


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
NP is a feminist.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No, but am for equal treatment of all genders.

Np has eaten hi chew.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

true. i love the banana and melon ones.

np likes to read


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! Very true.

NP likes to paint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives near the beach


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

False.

NP likes pickles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


NP has a club foot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np still uses Myspace


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, never did.


NP loves to socialize.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is organized


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

never as well as I want to be

the next person is a morning person


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np loves dinosaurs.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Who is NP? I love dinosaurs btw.

Destroys people who hurt innocent people?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...no.


NP has it goin' on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is confused


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True
Np wants a hug.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only from someone that actually loves me

Np does all kinds of drugs?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False. 
Np is a scared cat.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

the next person complains to their pet about their problems


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np wants to visit Pluto


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes sushi?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


NP has a nice bod.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is great at writing essays


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

I mean I'm okay?

NP hates/hated science in school


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to a religious school. They weren't big on science. :lol

NP has a bottle of ketchup nearby


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nope.

NP likes nachos


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like them but never eat them

NP irrationally desires a pet monkey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is popular with the ladies.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's so true

Np is wearing tighty whities


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is going to McDonald's soon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not.


The next person had a pretty good day today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np needs to go to the grocery store


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I went last night.


NP wishes they would just turn down the air conditioning already. Brrrrr...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lied about something major recently


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False 

NP is about to get a hurricane.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. I live far inland.


NP is a basketball fan.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False. 

Next person prefers sunsets over sunrises


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Very true. Sunrise means you outta be awake at like 5 AM. ugh


TNP has had sex with a model.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
NP is a creep.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

True.

Is morbidly obese.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP has a lot on their plate.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh a bit. One more hour and I am freeee. (for today anyway)

NP doesn't want kids


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I never want kids.

NP gets chronic headaches.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes.

NP doesn't like to take meds for headaches or body aches


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

true

the next person is a perfectionist?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np hasn’t showered in a month


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP would like to see some rain in their area.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True 

NP prefers sunny days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True

Np has footage of themselves from 1999


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

True.

NP has laughed today.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

True.

Cried today.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

The next person easily gets tired of facing their computer screen after a couple of hours


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np loves bugs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in the middle of nowhere


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False. I live in the middle of everywhere.

Np has a whole wardrobe full of denims.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np was a spoiled child


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False 
Np played the rainbow shaker at school


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The what? :stu


NP likes high heels on women.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

they definitely look nice. I used to wear them to work a lot when I was younger. I suppose I would still for special occasions.

NP enjoys shopping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on what the shopping is for 

Np laughs easily


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Too easily in all the wrong situations

Np likes toffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is lonely atm


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True at every moment lol

Np likes nuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unsalted ones pls

Np just farted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP just ate a peanut butter bar.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, though I've had a craving for a Reese's cup of late

the next person is tougher than he or she looks?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Definitely.
Np can mimic a monkey well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess

Np has a bad gag reflex


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has it all together.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np enjoys learning


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes!!
Np loves binging.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

On junk yeah

Np likes toast


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

True, yum!

NP is scared of spiders.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True eight legs is just eh crazy

Np is scared of heights


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

true, kinda

the next person spends ages doing their hair in the morning


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True cause my hair is really fluffy and takes forever to dry and get into a normal shape. 

Np throws eggs at houses


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Hahaah, false.

NP eats exotic foods.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP likes McDonald's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is hiding something from someone


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True 
Np is a smoker


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

True, unfortunately. 




Np hates babies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is in College


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np worships the devil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is in a Band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is tired


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

a little bit

the next person is good at being silly


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True. I'm great at being silly.

Np is obsessed with strawberries.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives alone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falsch

Die nächte Person kann das lesen


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False. Had to translate.

Np is in deep ****.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np is insatiable.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm.. Thinking if this is a universal property of the ego; which mostly everyone expresses; so yes. 

NP has little interest in MBTI.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

False, i find it fascinating as an intj

NP is still dwelling on things from the past that they cannot change.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes I do

The next poster can write well with either hand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, am a rightie 

Np is in High School


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person cries everytime they finish reading good a book


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No, never done that.


NP has gone 5:36 without checking their phone - a personal record.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np meditates


----------



## thomassusan322 (Aug 13, 2018)

False


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next person has played hide and seek with their dogs


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False - but if I had a dog, I would 

Next person have had a conversation with a famous person


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP has a large mole on an embarrassing part of their body.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No

Np spams people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np eats junk food often


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too much, yup. :yes



NP's co-workers wish NP would shower more often.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope. I Don't have Co - workers.

Np is fan-girling/boying over bts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns an ipad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP owns an egg.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I might have laid a few but no.

NP dances with Kevin Costner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I dance with the wolves.


NP has won a significant amount of money before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np recently had a nightmare


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP likes chunkiness.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know what that means so I will just say 'No'.


NP is fed up with politicians.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np avoids Politics


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes.

NP _loves_ to plow deeply into really, really touchy political / religious / philosophical issues and engage in very long discussion pertaining to all 3.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np recently got fired from work


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is very stressed out.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

NP is total poo at dueling.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never done it.


NP loves a burger, fries and a Coke.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Especially no to the coke. 

NP is "meh" at pool.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

False I'm either on or off.

Np is a daredevil.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I risked a fart when I had the sh*ts so yes im quite the daredevil

Np likes beans


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I love beans!!
Np would go on date with 3stacks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has clogged a toilet before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Far too many times, unfortunately. 

NP feels dumb in group discussions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is Chinese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP recently had a long discussion with a relative.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a light sleeper


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP is from the Maldives.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Not really.
> 
> NP is from the Maldives.


what

you want to be older than you are


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ What's wrong? Maldives is a country.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maldives

And as for the answer.... NO!!!! Forever young and alone I shall remain!

NP likes squashing peas.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP puts ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

NP has no issues with being forever alone.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Yes.
> 
> NP has no issues with being forever alone.


i love being alone but nop save me

what duz np means

well np wants to be alone alot but not forever


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP loves the nightlife.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO!!! 

NP has had to physically defend themselves on more than one occasion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np used to play soccer


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False.

Next person used to swim competitively


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

False.

NP prefers seeded buns on their burger.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yep

NP is skinny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes Root Beer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, not so much now.


NP showers only occasionally.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

lol yep

NP is medium body with few chubs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP likes ladies with a bit of mystery to them.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really, and they don't like me either, which is fine. *shrugs* 

NP likes INTPs.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

is that introverted people then yes


NP is misterious af


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False heehee

Np smokes Meth


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

never ever.

NP used to smoke cigarettes


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

never even tried, have breathed dads smoke around tho

person below is loud person


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

False.

NP lives in a warm place.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

For 6 months out of the year, sure.

TnP is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a doc appt for tonorrow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP has seasonal allergies?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

True.

Np is writing a novel.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP is in poor health.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yep

np doesnt see point in forum lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP is high on life.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

nopeee im high on depressia


np will never be found by a living soul


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly by the bottom of a shoe or a fish


the next person can walk on his or her hands?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can play videos in 1080p without lag


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah true.
Np is an abbreviation for next person.

Np is tired af


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As always.


NP has an impressive resume


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np watches sports


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes :yes


NP sleeps too much


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

Next person drinks too much


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Definetly not. Teetotaler here.

NP is hot


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Colder than outer space, and equally hideous in respect to the distance away from "hotness" when compared to my frigidity. 

NP is not fond of his fellow brethren, generally speaking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np walks everyday


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if you mean using my legs to go to some place, yes

the next person has given their pet an unusual name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np is a vegetarian


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

the next person likes to stare at washing machines


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh god yes. They're magical inventions.

TnP has a weird obsession with turmeric.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false. 

the next person once got intoxicated and spent their evening watching teletubbies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

that sounds like @geraltofrivia
false for me!

Next person ate all the Cheetos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh!

Np spins around until they puke


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

NP has nearly gambled all of their savings.... and fortunately, hit the jackpot!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np isn’t Straight


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

That, my friend, is to be determined; so yes, a probability wave, which isn't considered straight. 

NP prioritizes brotherhood over girls.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has used a Ouija board


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

false i am not about to get haunted

NP has driven a motorcycle


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! 

NP would probably betray the brotherhood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np hates needles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

NP hates doctores.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True ever since that prostate exam. Damn that was a surprisingly girthy finger

Np is eating rn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :stu If "rn" means Ramen Noodles that would be a "no'.


NP is a productive member of their community.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^^ Wat? A prostate exam at the age of 23? (Assuming you're telling the truth (I thought you might be joking) and assuming that's your true age on here, but if not, and your age is > 30 yrs, then that would make more sense to me, unless you have a really strong history of prostate problems on both sides of the family). But anyway.... 

^ No! No! rn means "right now" Lol! 

And to answer your question.... Uh, Idk. I don't really do anything to help out, so probably not. Maybe I'll contribute to change in the future, but I wouldn't count on it. 

NP is/was afraid of skewl.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

GeomTech said:


> ^^ Wat? A prostate exam at the age of 23? (Assuming you're telling the truth (I thought you might be joking) and assuming that's your true age on here, but if not, and your age is > 30 yrs, then that would make more sense to me, unless you have a really strong history of prostate problems on both sides of the family). But anyway....


I can remember getting the ol' "single digit exam" at age 18 as part of a physical exam. I think it's just a routine part of the physical for adult males.

----------------------------------------

Sometimes

NP has a vibrant social life.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^Ew! *shudder shudder* Another reason I wish to have a bot body instead of this flimsy sack of meat + bones. Bleh.... 

And, to answer the question.... NO! and never will! 

NP likes to play pewl.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do! But haven't played in awhile.


NP is preoccupied with personal finances.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm starting to head in that direction.... 

NP nearly lost their entire savings due to gambling.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. 

NP's house is a mess.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, my room is. 

NP avoids getting annual physical exams (I hate it, haven't had 1 in nearly 7 years and many more years to come!).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes. Need to get one soon.


NP is on top of the world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np showers once a week


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

NP hates eggs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives in Saudi Arabia


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Falso! 

NP likes air-bending.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True? Idk if air bending is farting or not 

Np eats off the floor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Probably. Bend the air bubbles inside of an opponents stomach to create a high-pressure fart wave to explode their innards or something. Seems like a blood-bendery-ish move, however. And airbenders, generally speaking, tend to avoid physical confrontation. *shrugs* 

And No! 

NP tends to make decisions via feelings rather than facts / logic.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^well any other death than that for me now is a disappointment

True. Logic and facts haha what are those?!

Np likes to be spat on


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! And what usually follows is getting a prolonged whiff of really potent butt breath, so double the pleasure for me! Best smell in the YouNiverse IMO!

NP likes to pinch their bellybutton.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm...no.


NP has chronic halitosis.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I do. *smells my own breath* Smells like onions.... because I ate salad containing onions. Nothing a quick brush + floss can't take care of. 

NP tends to intensely glare at people they don't like.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been lost in a big city


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Lost in the neural highway of the cosmic mind. 

NP has never dated and never will.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

*where to find people phobia friend*

yep n dating sounds scary aff but i also dont understand wtf to do there

np is looking for social phobia friend


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


NP has a wicked golf game.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False

NP tends to focus on the overall picture as opposed to the many details within it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is finalizing plans for big changes in their life.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nowhere close to that point. 

NP generally tends to have issues with delaying instant gratification.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is a skilled outdoorsman.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! But will hopefully "get there" one day. 

NP finds making the smallest of decisions (like what to wear to work, what to eat for breakfast, etc) to be a struggle.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very true.

NP is financially secure.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Let's just say that I'm not where I want to be. 

NP tends to freeze in the midst of particularly challenging situations.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.

NP has an emotional support squirrel.


----------



## 12K (Sep 30, 2018)

Nah

Next person has a boyfriend


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False

Next person likes Turkey burgers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np dislikes insects


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes. Who doesn't?

NP has been in an abusive relationship.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

0Kelly0 said:


> Yes. Who doesn't?
> 
> NP has been in an abusive relationship.


no becoz ive never had bf i have sa duh but im um different but im scared of boys theyre just thinking something bad fo sho n they dont need me for a **** without um somethings..i need a bro so bad, boys are so powerfull...but they stink

np thinks that boys just stincc


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! For the most part, I've cherished the concept of brotherhood. But that may not last very long, unfortunately. 

NP generally has had an easier time talking to girls rather than guys.


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

True, abusive father makes it hard for me to trust or even talk to men.

NP always feels out of place


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yep

np doesnt know how to talk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True! Slightly worse with girls because I probably appear cowardly, unsettling and unfamiliar to them, so they tend to stay away (they seem to be "put off" easier and sensitive to such things) and vice-versa (I stay away from them as well). With guys, I'm dismissed or ridiculed for my "beta behavior" or whatever, however, it seems that interactions are more polarized with this group; so more potential for a terrible encounter or an uplifting one, whereas with girls, it's just generally bad / suboptimal compatibility across the board. 

NP is not afraid to plow very deeply into controversial discussions.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP knows a good thing when they see it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably not. 

NP has nearly given up on dating / relationships, and will likely be alone... forever.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't given up but will likely end up alone. 


NP has gas ATM.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^4ever alone monk mode 4 the win. 

A little bit

NP is afraid of eating meat; or at least dislike consuming it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if its processed 

Np works 5 days a week


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* 

NP tends to favor depth over breadth.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:stu


NP is just fine with it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess. 

NP is tired of living here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to a Farm


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish... *sigh* 

NP is quick to find underlying patterns behind certain events.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. :um

NP has a rare genetic condition.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

If having flat feet is considered rare. Idk.... 

NP learns best through rote memorization.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru-ish

Np used the internet in the 90s


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope. I wasn't even born in the 90s.
Np loves leather things.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like leather furniture and car seats also leather jackets.

NP is a VIP.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP is good at distilling complex ideas down to their essence.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP has accomplished their goal of losing 5 lbs this month.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np is lazy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's a relative thing, but I don't think so

the next poster has read at least one book this month


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP, for the most part, thinks that dating & relationships is a crock of hooey.


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

False 

Np can do an cartwheel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't like to Study


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Only if the material is something I find boring. 

NP has talked to a grill before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only Ovens

Np has a Masters Degree


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is flatulent.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

NP likes referring to "true" as "troo". lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np travels frequently


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish I did.... *sigh*. So many questions here that make me feel like crap. Geez! 

NP has referred to something "true" as "troo".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a PH.D


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sniff sniff* I smell bullbunk! 

To answer the question... No, I don't, but would like to. 

NP has typed "troo" on a post on this forum before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo!

Np is feeling Blah at the moment?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sort of but I just feel exhausted. It has been a ridiculous number of hours these last few weeks.

The next person has been to a museum this year?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

The next person likes classical music?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda. Better than most other genres. 

NP is in pursuit of the trooth.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Troo
TNP smiles alot


----------



## zerf (Oct 3, 2018)

False. I actually feel weird when smiling. Though, I get told that I should smile more. Just not used to it, I guess. :/

NP likes to play video games?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
TNP will stand up for justice


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ideally, yes, but I'm too much of a coward to do so. 

NP has gotten really scared during a philosophical discussion before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a fan of those kind of discussions 

Np is wasted at the moment


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! And never will! 

NP has ventured to the depths of their subconscious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eek!

Np spends hours playing video games


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Noe! 

NP is afraid to "dive really deep" but actually wants to.... really, really badly.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True. 

Np secretly hates his/her colleagues.


----------



## AnimalSpirit (Nov 9, 2018)

0Kelly0 said:


> True.
> 
> Np secretly hates his/her colleagues.


True.

NP has seen an episode of I Dream of Jeanie.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

NP is attracted to the mystical.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np wants to become an onion ring one day


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No..... I don't exactly know what that entails, but whatever it is..... I don't like the sound of it. 

NP is comfortable with the mundane.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np believes that the Bermuda Triangle is a myth


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm... Kinda. Maybe some or most of the claims are exaggerated. 

NP is very busy with school.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kinda.

Np has constipation.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

No.

NP can't whistle.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False!

Next person doesn't like peanut butter


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

FALSE! Give me an entire container, and it'll be gone before you can blink! 

NP needs their daily schoolwork / homework..... really, really badly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru-ish

Np has taken a Discrete Math course


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I wish.
Np misses his/her grandma.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is overweight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really, unless you go by my BMI

the next person will likely eat too much on Thanksgiving, even if that person isn't American.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope.

TnP is just getting over a cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np enjoys the smell of fresh paint


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not as much as gasoline

the next person shampoos his/her hair every day?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TPBM likes peach cobbler?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np touches spiders


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

NP is afraid of "getting deep" with people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False I'd like to be deep inside of people

Np eats 13 eggs a day


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have, and probably never will. That's just too much egginess! The most I've eaten is about 2 or 3 in a single day. 

NP can read for a long period of time without getting restless or distracted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is allergic to something


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
Np hates shopping.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Generally, tending towards yes. 

NP is scared of bars.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not the type of place I'd go to 

Np has taken online Math courses before


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. I probably should, though.

TNP is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Used to, I’ve been cured! 

Np is allergic to celery.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

False!

Next person is allergic to cats


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I am. 

NP is in need of a grill and a girl.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Very true. Great combo

NP digs graves looking for treasure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is planning to nap later


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP likes going to bars and discussing philosophy (which might result in drunken debates and something more "exciting").


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes hiking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that before

Np has something made from 1999


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't think I do. 

NP does not think highly of philosophers or philosophy in general.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes grilled chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has been screamed at by someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. I wanted to prepare a knuckle sandwich for them that they will never forget! 

NP was afraid to go to philosophy class.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Philosophy is my enemy 

Next person adds lettuce to their knuckle sandwiches?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Lettuce, tomato and hot peppers

next person has a lovely singing voice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a hoarder


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False

NP is Korean.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP has ancestry from northern India.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to Antarctica


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! Though, I would want to go. I'd like to have an underground city where I can live comfortably by myself, and tons of bots to do the grunt work. *sigh* One can dream..... 

NP wants to go off the grid by themselves.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has watched a silent film before


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A clip from one but not a whole film.

NP likes grape jelly?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.

Np has the hots for leonardo dicaprio.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who doesn't after Titanic.

The next poster has something red on today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np plans on buying something expensive soon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless it's impulsive. You thinking about getting me something nice for Christmas?


The next person is currently nursing an injury or has at least one cut or bruise?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP is hungry?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not anymore

The next person enjoys the holiday season?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Not really one for celebrations / ceremonies, but I suppose it's "ok". 

NP has never been on a single date, and doesn't plan to.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

True.

Is a pescatarian.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes seafood


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yesh! 

NP likes german foood


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never really had it

NP likes to do crafts?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Definitely not. Maybe model building once a decade or something. Does that count as crafts?

TNP hates the texture of a brick wall against their fingers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, it's oddly satisfying, especially if the mortar and brick isn't smooth.

The next person can scratch every spot on his/her back without the assistance of a device?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru

Np is agoraphobic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

the next person has a holiday party to go to this week?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

NP has a lot of studying to do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np likes to chew on ice cubes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True, sometimes.

Next person likes indie films


----------



## shysean (Dec 10, 2018)

Heck yeah, truuuuuuue! A24 is where it's at!

Next person eats in bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


Next person has watched a scary movie this week.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though I don't find many movies scary.


The next person knows the constellations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes to read?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

usually but sometimes I have too much to read

the next poster has told at least one lie or fib today?


----------



## etomaria (Dec 12, 2018)

False

The person below me is a vegan


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turoo! Right now! lol. 

Ninjago'ed. *sigh* And no. Not vegan..... at least not yet. 

NP is on academic probation.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

NP is good at driving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns a voodoo doll


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! 

NP has chronic back pain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

Next person doesn't take their cell phone with them everywhere they go.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False, though, I used to do that. 

NP has a generally stiff body


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not all the time, but I am a bit stiff from a workout and some injuries. Need to do something like yoga.

The next person likes to watch science and nature documentaries?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I used to. No television these days, however. I could watch some online, but haven't done so in quite a while. I probably should.... 

NP sleeps with a night-light.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np cloned a toenail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, lol

Np likes to draw?


----------



## bsmith114 (Dec 5, 2018)

True, but only sometimes. 

Next person can play an instrument?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

Np is happy right now?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

NP tends to get stared at by others in public.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True it gets annoying especially when you don't know why lol

Np has trouble sleeping?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

True :lol

Np is a leet haxxor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np puked recently


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I have a bit of sore throat today, so there's hope.

The next poster has neat hand writing?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Not even close.... 

NP is an expert test-taker.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np knows someone who lives in Asia?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True. I live in Asia too. 
Np can't get over their ex.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person is secretly in love with their neighbor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! 

NP is sick of this ****, and is likely going to do something about it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is sick of wat exactly?

Np uses mayonnaise as lotion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really a mayonnaise sort of person

the next person can do a realistic impression of somebody?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has been in an igloo


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP prefers linux to windows.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np prefers Apple when it comes to tablets


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

True

(I don't have a tablet but I have Apple computer and phone)

Sleeps with a stuffed animal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

Np likes shrimp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 



Next person has long hair.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

False.

Next person will post within 1 minute after this post.

_ Tapatalk, the APP I been pronouncing as "Tap-Ah-Talk"_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False.

NP has loose change in their pocket.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

true.

the next person is going to get drunk on New Years Eve??


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives on Pluto


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No..... 

NP lives vicariously through others.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np doesn't mind last minute plans


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

True

NP has dirty laundry on their floor somewhere.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False



Next person is currently listening to music.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Tnp had a big Christmas dinner


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False


NP has gone skiing before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False! 

NP frequently ponders about "common sense" and it's origins.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Epistemology doesn't really interest me much. 

NP talks to themselves in the mirror.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false, the mirror talks to me.

the next persontends to start lots of projects at the same time but gives up on most of them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False!

Np owns a cloning machine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, sure do.


NP yells out 'Hey!' to strangers.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if they transgress upon me or my brood in a way that is urgently provocative. 

NP keeps a bookcase in their dwelling.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP likes hummus?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

False!

Np can ride a unicycle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np can do 1 one arm push ups?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

False.

Np can do a handstand.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly, though it has been a while and I don't feel like breaking something

The next person can drive a stick shift?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No  I’ve tried learning but I really have no abilities with my right hand (I’m left handed).

Np has gone rock climbing.


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

No.


Np believes in flat earth.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP is tall?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Between 5' 11" and 6' 0".


NP says "yeah" a lot.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah true

Np has a fat gold chain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP owns some stocks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns some socks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, too uncomfortable.

NP owns some Bitcoin?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

If only. 

NP is saving for retirement.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not yet

NP has a pet tarantula?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell no

Np has a telescope


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes chicken nuggets?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True. Chicken nuggets is like my life

Np is nervous right now


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Slightly

NP is tired right now?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A bit. 

NP likes to watch ducks waddle around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

NP is a Martian


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly


The next person has tiny feet.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Not so tiny
Tnp has at least one new year's resolution


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

false.

the next person likes to take selfies.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp is in a good mood


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False

Tnp feels optimistic about 2019


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False 

Next person is obsessed with bunnies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, like them, but not obsessed

Pbm would live by a beach, if they could


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

False, I would live ON a beach.

TNP never made it to Cincinnati.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False. I don't think I've ever been to Ohio. I know I wanted to go to the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame when I was 18, but never made it there. 

TNP left their ❤ in San Francisco.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Technically True. An old high school classmate who went to USF borrowed it for a couple weeks for a biology project.

TNP could potentially grow to love Angelina Jolie if given ample time.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, I used to have a lot more respect for Angelina Jolie than I do now. 

TNP likes the cold, wet noses of dogs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I do

The next person can draw a decent sketch of something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np dislikes bugs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True. Especially if they're in my house.


NP smokes a lot of crack.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True so much crack that the 70's called and they want it back

Tnp has held a huge snake before


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False!

NP steers clear of deep discussions.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually.

NP smokes a lot of crystal meth.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP uses Libreboot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np has used Windows 95


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, pretty sure the first computer I used was Windows 98.

Np likes rice pudding?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Trew! 

NP is usually afraid of voicing their opinion on a given issue.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Not afraid but I'm such a careless person that I hate giving an opinion or getting involved with anything.


NP talks a lot.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person is a hugger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But my sister-in-law hugs EVERYBODY!



NP is very, very tall.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

False
Tnp is a football fan


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

NP is of above average height (at least when compared to their country of origin).


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False. 

Np is loving 2019.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False. 

Next person is a gardener


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah. 

Next person spends more time idling then they should.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not these days... I can't afford to. 

NP is still in school.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

True.


Next person can't sing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has a fear of heights


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

NP loves Captain Crunch cereal.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. It's ok, but not my favorite. 

NP loves lucky charms cereal.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I used to.


NP suffers from insomnia.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False. I suffer from being too stubborn to go to bed at a decent hour. 

NP sometimes eats something that fell on the floor.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

False. I don't even eat it if it fell off my plate on to the table.


Next person likes horror movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np hated High School


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

True.

Next person rarely has dreams.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True (temporary coma)

Tnp likes spinach?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure.

Next person likes oatmeal.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. Apple cinnamon was the kind I tended to like. 

NP likes grits.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False, it's like a tasteless mush ime. 

NP smokes a tobacco pipe.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is very, very short.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No

NP is interested in MBTI


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP smokes a lot of weed.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Never had any of that stuff. 

NP is curious about psychedelics.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes. In fact I was just researching something related to this. :con strange coincidence. 

NP has had a dream they couldn't seem to wake up from.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False



Next person likes to go swimming.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

NP likes hippies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No! Can't stand them.


NP does a lot of blow.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! What's with this fixation on drugs? :con

NP is obsessed with the moon.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP smokes a lot of peyote.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

.....

NP drinks tea everyday.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP drops a lot of acid.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

...... 

NP has a tendency to drop things.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True a tendency to drop a lot of acid

Np has been arrested


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False!

NP has _almost_ been arrested.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP drinks a lot


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

....... 

NP likes to drink information milkshakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, only ones that lack info on them

Np is Asian


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False, but for some bizarre reason Ive been asked if I am via someone else as theyve seen a picture. 

Np has had a good day today?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP does a lot of black tar heroin.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* No. 

NP would probably opt to upload their consciousness in a digital medium if it were possible.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP does a lot of snuff.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No

NP watches snuff films.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been in a Helicopter


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have, but would love to. 

NP has been to the hospital.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As a patient, only the ER. I've visited other people in the hospital many times.


NP is addicted to opiates.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True true I'm now convinced you're a drug dealer Cletis

Np is a drug dealer


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

NP is afraid of the dank web.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

NP is a teenager.

-----------------



3stacks said:


> True true I'm now convinced you're a drug dealer Cletis


You got me. Wanna buy some drugs?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

NP is rich.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has a fear of heights


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

The next person has a hard time falling asleep?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lately yes, true

Did you decorate a xmas tree or arrange lights last year?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, did both, though mostly in the inside instead of outside

Np hates their boss?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No.


Np sleeps during the day and wakes up at night.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True, for the most part.


NP has been to rehab.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

NP has had some form of therapy that sadly, didn't work.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np wants to live in a banana shaped house in the future


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP has a drawer full of condoms.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

...... 

NP goes to the store...... at night!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been in a fight recently


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes to watch sports on tv?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP doesn't watch TV at all.


----------



## lucywhite (Jan 13, 2019)

false

np likes cats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


NP is sexy.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Very false

Np likes energy drinks


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True 

Next person is a smoker


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

True. 

NP is a coffee drinker.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP is obese.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has seen an obese doggo or cat


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Treu. 

NP was born in the winter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np can speak Cebuano


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Falsie 

NP would likely drink the kool-aid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falseth

Np prefers European History over World History


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP is fascinated by the brilliance of certain ancients.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP likes to live on the edge.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I seem to prefer the relative safety and comfort of distance from the edge.

NP has bathed in a milk bath.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

What? No! 

NP has gone without a shower for nearly a week.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Close to it on backwoods camping trips though I always had to dunk my head under water and shampoo to feel all right.

The next person can move pretty well on skates.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True
Tnp currently works?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but also looking for something new

The next person would rather watch the movie than read the book


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Truu 

NP has never taken any medicine for their anxiety / depression. Ever.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

False.

TNP has never been on a plane.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Falsers

NP likes boats.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True


Next person is cold right now.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

Next person is warm right now


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. 

NP could probably eat an entire avocado without puking.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Can't stand them.


NP uses Gillette razors.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

NP is usually afraid of chatting on the Internet.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I love to "chat" on the internet.

NP is a "toxic" male.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Blarf! Not that crock of hooey. Moving on... 

NP uses tons of hair gel.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


NP shaves their pubes.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sometimes. 

NP shaves their head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore

Np prefers ham over bologna


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tru

NP experiences insight quite frequently.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True


Next person is a night owl.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup.

NP has a head for business and a bod for sin.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Neither. 

NP has equated school to soggy cereal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has Heart Disease


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eek! Don't think so, but I wouldn't be surprised if I developed actual blood pressure issues down the road. 

NP has chronic fatigue syndrome.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has over 1,300 notifications?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

False. 

NP believes bigfoot to physically exist.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

False

NP believes Michael Jackson is guilty of pedophilia


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not atm. Would need to look into that. 

NP has been on the "abovetopsecret" forum.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not until just now. 

NP has witnessed paranormal phenomenon.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

NP is in a place where it will snow today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np day is going well so far?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Meh...

NP has numbness in their extremities.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not presently.

NP keeps and maintains house plants in their dwelling.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, nothing indoors atm

The next person can whistle a tune?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, but I'm not the best at it.

NP likes chocolate ice cream?


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

True!


The person below me has been to at least five countries.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

True

NP stops on the side of the road to take in scenic views.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np dislikes group work


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

mostly true

the next person likes writing down their thoughts


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll write down ideas, sometimes. I'd like to learn how to sketch and design things.

NP has more than two pairs of shoes.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp dislikes their job?


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

False

The person below me is afraid of spiders


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

The person below me has little insulation at home, making it quite often boiling in summer and freezing in winter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tru

NP has ran out in the midst of an interview process before.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is a habitual speeder.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No

NP will likely munch on sunflower seeds later today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is a habitual tailgater.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No! If I was I would brake check myself. 

NP always has to drive faster than everyone in front of them.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

NP hates to drive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love to drive.


NP has had numerous traffic violations in the last year.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

None. 

NP will likely leave this forum in the near future.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SAS forever, bro.

NP was deeply touched when Brett Favre taught that squirrel karate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a bookworm


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Bookworm adventures was an awesome game. Would definitely recommend. 

NP has trouble visualizing things.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just not seein' it...


NP is fastidious.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False. Good enough is good enough.

NP enjoys DIY projects.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Np has taken a lie detector test


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not an official one

The next poster has played a competitive sport before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

NP has freaked out during a written exam before.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably have.


NP is a high school student.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Those days are thankfully over. 

NP refers to themselves as a student of life.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is stoked for the Super Bowl.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

That gunk does not interest me in the slightest. 

Same question as above.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!

NP thinks Tom Brady was a character on The Brady Bunch.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

That could not be more true. 

NP would rather watch The Brady Bunch than the Super Bowl.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tnp would rather watch Baseball than Basketball?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

False 
NP watches a lot of reality TV


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True(ish)

NP would believe it if they woke up and Scooby-Doo was sleeping in the corner of their room.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, I'd think I was hallucinating.

NP is afraid of spiders?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I don't like them around.


NP is abnormal.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I have always felt that way. 

NP sees a chiropractor and/or massage therapist on a regular basis.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never seen either.

NP is in excellent health.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Np works on the weekend


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

True. Time and half is worth it.

NP is an artist


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes in one way or another.

TnP gives corrupt advice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea what that is. 



You are ready for winter to end.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP likes coconut cream pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np doesn't have manners


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP saw their shadow today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np recently gave a presentation


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes bananas?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah

Np adores Celine Dion.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP thinks Tom Brady is the best quarterback of all time.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Definitely not. Dan Marino earned that title after his acting role in Ace Ventura: Pet Detective. 

NP keeps a daily journal or diary.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.

NP eats at McDonald's often.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


Next person is a procrastinator.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np has been trapped in an elevator before


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

No

Np hates their job


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False! I don't have a "job" :lol 

NP has tried meditation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is a Mathematician


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, and I've forgotten most of what I had learned

The next person hasn't had a cold in the past year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person is a good cook.


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

False

NP is a bad driver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np plays with Lego's


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

False

NP looks a lot in the mirror


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Try to avoid mirrors.


NP has a lot of girlfriends.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True of course

Np is full up from eating too much?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Negative.

NP is feeling exhausted.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP slept well last night?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True

Tnp prefers R n b music to Rock Music?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes gummy bears?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure

NP is kind and courteous.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP likes Twitter?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tnp likes coffees made with all milk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a coffee drinker.

NP has an open wound.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is on the PC all day


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

That would be false. 

NP has a nightly ritual of getting ready for bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Np owns an underwater Hotel


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

False, i hope i had one.
NP still watches TV.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely 

Np owns a pet Shark


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am building a sharkbot for my moat

The next person is a really good dancer.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Depends on who you ask... I'm gonna say false.

NP believes in karma.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

NP eats too much fast food.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Might be heading that way. 

NP likes Mu.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np goes to bed before 9PM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


Next person rode the bus today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP is a night owl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True


Next person hates roller coasters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives near the beach


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False...but I so wish I did!!!

next person is very hungry right now.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

True :|

NP has a pantry/fridge/lunch pale full of appetizing leftovers and goodies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is afraid of the dark


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sometimes, but I can't sleep well unless it's completely dark. 

NP is presently laying in bed.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

False.

Next person is reading my message.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


NP is a teenage heart throb.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person is quiet.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

That's for sure.

NP doesn't know what to ask, neither do I.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True :b


The next person has short hair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup.

NP is a real go-getter.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Sometimes, I guess. *shrugs* 

NP is very boolean about chicken bouillon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np glows in the dark


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, I'm radioactive

The next person can speak multiple languages


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Hah! False, but I really like engaging people I can't communicate with through words at all.

Same question.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP is a sports fan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True



The next person is good at multi tasking.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes to paint?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person is drinking something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is experiencing leg pain atm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person likes rainy days.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

True 

The next person is bored


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True

Next person is hungry


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Very true.

TnP is wearing nail polish.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

True 

Next person is tired.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Always true :frown2:

TNP has to wake up early.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is apart of the Bomb Squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope



The next person is still trying to wake up.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I'm trying to get sleepy. 

The next person's first name has at least 3 vowels in it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np lives on a Farm


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, unless you mean funny.

Next person likes toast with slightly melted peanut butter on it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False, just butta

Np doesn't drink enough H2o


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

True, I am usually trying to hydrate after doing something it seems.

The next person can do a realistic call of some animal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has been to Chinah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

False

The next person isn't active on this particular thread.

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Trulse

Next person doesn't like Sesame Street


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's aight

Np dumpster dives at least once a week?


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Never tried

NP is (at least once) was afraid that while he was composing the reply to thread, someone had already replied, and now his answer is no longer appropriate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True


The next person likes submarine sandwiches.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure depending what's on it

The next person listens to contemporary pop music


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

FALSE!

NP hates modern pop music, i hope...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It has it's time and place, I guess. A lot of it is crap, though. 

tNP is allergic to Celery.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

False.
Thankfully one of the few things I’m not allergic to or I would quit life.

Next person likes pineapple on pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True



The next person is currently reading a book.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

NP frequents fast food establishments.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False



The next person likes dinosaurs.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

F

NP hates sitcoms


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

false 



next person is into 90 s rock bands


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not exclusively, but sure!

tNP has green eyes.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope

The next person waits all winter to see the trees blossom?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person is a morning person.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Yeah, 7 00 or 8 00 am and I wake up

NP likes technical sciences


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I admire them, but I don't sleep in bed with them or anything

TNP knows their phone number and social by heart.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP is a gambler.


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

False

TNP went to some kind of a camp as a kid


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup.

NP is a drinker.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

False.

Hates looking in the mirror.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Mostly true

Np owns a pig


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP sleeps too much.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False. 

TNP has chocolate milk in the fridge.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not at the moment.

NP has more than one girlfriend.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False, I don't even have one!

NP gets the internet over DSL not cable (and still mostly or entirely copper phone lines throughout the streets round here, not fibre AFAIK).


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

False

tnp has uploaded a Youtube video at some point this year.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never done that.


NP has a large pustule on their rear end.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

True. Lol. False!


NP gets around by local bus


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if the weather is bad that day, otherwise I walk.

NP enjoys the activity of doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

True.
Meditating.

Next person been can hold their breath underwater.

_ Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

For a short time.


NP has a celebrity crush.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np person prefers their ice crushed instead of cubed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.


NP is large and intimidating.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

False. I'm an average and innocuous clown. 

NP has taken refuge in a storm shelter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np will answer False


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You can't control my brain. It's impermeable 

The next person would like to sit at home in his or her underwear watching cartoons all day.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

False.

NP Likes to play video games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np is currently on Vacation


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

False

Np is famous


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True, I'm kind of a big deal

Np is an undercover cop


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I play one on TV, but at all other times I'm a miscreant

Next person can rub their belly and pat their head at the same time while chewing gum while people are watching you?


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely; done more outrageous things!

The person below me has never slept in a bathroom.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

false. I fell asleep in the bathroom before, slept a couple of hours

NP likes to cook


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mostly true. I like to sometimes but prep and cleaning pans can be annoying. I get the urge to try cooking something new from time to time.


The person below me has at least one neighbor they find annoying


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I find most people annoying.

The next person can be mischievous


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False, at least I try not to be.

TNP likes apple pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True


The next person likes wind chimes.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

The next person likes spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True I haven't had it in a while and now I really want it.

Np eats a lot of noodles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes to sing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np was ill recently


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True...migraines are getting bad again.


TNP lives in a big city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo-ish

Np gets startled easily


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, but I was going through a drive-thru store last night and put a 20 on the counter and the wind picked it up and shot it away. I had to get out of my vehicle and run after it.

The next person has a pretty long last name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np passed gas 5 minutes ago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


The next person had a good day.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure. I got up this morning and did a bunch of stuff then sat down about 20 minutes ago. It was all sort of meaningless but I suppose I accomplished what was put before me to do.

The next person likes to spin fast in circles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np does Yoga?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True, still learning. 

The next person likes to procrastinate.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

True, with some stuff but not everything.

The next person rather has rainy days than sunny days.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Depends on my mood but true.

The next poster is terrified of roller coasters.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

True, never been on one.

Next poster likes jazz music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The next person likes to hold hands.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

True.

The next person suffers from migraines.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

True annoyingly

Np has a collection of shells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


The next person loves summer.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh yes!!!


The next person has met a famous person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has traveled out of the country?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP is spiritual?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

If you mean religious, I used to be a lot more Christian once but not really very much anymore

You have neither air conditioning nor a fan in your bedroom?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False! I have both actually!


The next person lives in a big city?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

True

Next person lives by themselves?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but I have some wild animal friends.

The next person has a good sense of direction.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, the GPS is always broken

Np paints their toenails with Sharpie


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

false

NP can cook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The next person is snacking on something.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

Next person was raised by a single parent


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

False

Next person loves watching football (soccer).


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False..can’t stand it!!! 


The next person is bored right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

True

The next person hates their neighbors.


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

True.

The next person enjoys foreign films.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

False 

The person below does not believe in climate change


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

False 

The next person is drinking something.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

False

The next persons second toe is longer than their first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has used a Coinstar Machine before


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

true

The next person is a vegetarian.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

False. Love me way to much red meat my Dr would tell me! lol

The next person has a job they love?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has wished upon a Star


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah and looked at the sun

The next person eats lots of salads


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

not really

the next person is good at math


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

true

the next person hates washing dishes


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

yes

the next person is addicted to chocolate


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like chocolate but no.

The next person can roll his or her tongue


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know 

The next person often sleeps inside the duvet cover (with no duvet), if it's warm enough in summer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I am not that particular about my sleeping arrangements.  

The next person has a stuffed animal of some sort.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falso

Np has consumed ants before


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had chocolate-covered ones before.

The next person has been chased by a dog before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np rarely naps


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

true 

the next person is a farmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person is drinking something.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

true (tea).

The next person loves britney spears.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

False

Np has a dog


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

false 

The next person is spiritual


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.

NP is hungry at the moment.


----------



## PeterO (Aug 2, 2019)

False

NP is currently reading a novel.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

false. 


NP likes the color yellow the least.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

false

next person thinks earthworms are cute


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

false

next person loves orchids


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess not though I don't hate them

The next person could use a nap or a napkin, at this very moment.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person has an upcoming event that they are excited about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has traveled overseas via Ship


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes dark chocolate?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

False

NP has been to Asia


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP's initials really are NP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falso

Np is a couch potatoh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The next person has been to a concert this year.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

The next person has sucked on a lozenge within the last 24 hours


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP has health issues.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Np dislikes one of their coworkers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP likes watermelon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True 

NP likes lemonade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np is a Magician


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, more of a sorcerer 

The next person can capably eat with either hand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np puked recently


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No chuck

The next person has a lucky number.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup...and I'm not tellin'.


NP is chronically constipated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person is wearing headphones.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

TNP likes to play video games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np purchased something on sale recently?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False XD

Np likes to chew and eat their toe nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person should be doing something else right now.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True

NP is allergic to peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person is currently downloading something.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

The next person has a Steam account?


----------



## NotImpossible (Nov 15, 2014)

True.

The next person is going to reply to this thread?


----------



## Josue (Aug 6, 2019)

False
Oh wait...
Np won't commit the same mistake xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP rabbit nibbles the chocolate around the edge of a Snickers bar first before consuming the center.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

False (poor rabbit if true)


Next person has fingernails or toenails that needs to be trimmed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True and false. Some of them have been trimmed and others haven't. Not sure why. :lol

NP washes their car obsessively


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

False - I've never washed it. Yet.

The next person talks to themselves, aloud, in public.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes I talk to myself. 

Does the person below vote in elections?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


NP has lost a lot of weight lately.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

(probably) false

The next person likes going to movies alone.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

False.

Next person wants to go sky diving one day.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

True
Next person has some media playing in the background while they are on the forum.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

false

The next person knows how to braid their own hair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is chronically flatulent.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

false

Next person had braces at some point.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope


NP knows how to swim.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

True!

The next person is afraid of heights.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oof

Np is obese


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No

The next person giggles too much when nervous.

(is oof a yes?)


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False

NP got stood up


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's happened... :um

NP is well educated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falseoh

Np is a Statue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP enjoys the good life.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Who are you kidding? False

NP is seeing a therapist


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP owns an automobile.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np has planked before


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is large and in charge.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

True

Np likes flowery curtains.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

False. 

Next person once had a diary


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

True

NP got a his/her hair cut by a professional this year.


----------



## LorraineAnnD (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes

The person below me is comfortable in their current employment position.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has cloudy urine today.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No

NP is scared of dogs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has an extensive porn collection.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No. Gross.

Np loves their grandma


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

True

NP secretly wishes they'll get the coronavirus, so they can be quarantined (or worse [better?], just die)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I do miss the days of SARS

The next poster has a well-stocked refrigerator


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True. With vegetables.

NP thinks horror movies are boring


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like them.

NP has over 1,400 notifications


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Cletis said:


> I don't like them.
> 
> NP has over 1,400 notifications


False

NP likes his/her own face.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

False 😞

Next person plays the lottery frequently


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really. You know what they say you can't win if you don't play. I don't need the extra pressure of success in my life atm.


The next person fell on their butt in the last month.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True.


NP wears glasses.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

True

Next person likes staying up late


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That is true.


NP is very hungry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falso


Np is a hoarder


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Half-True, a very little hoarder. 

Next person has a dog.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

False (I wish.)

NP wants to have kids.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It doesn't seem like a wise idea.

The next person doesn't know anything about the Mesopotamians.


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

False, for example I know that they invented Gilgamesh.

The next person likes summer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, though not as much as when I was a kid


The next person's last name has more letters than their first name.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

False

The next person never learned to swim


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

False

The person below me has a hard time thinking up a good question for this thread (I'm projecting here).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

The person below me rides a pogo stick that barks on every bounce in circles for 30 minutes per day as stress relief.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I got the meow version


The next person has brown eyes.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Hazel, so partially

TPBM has hugged a tree


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually true.

The next person will have tattoos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The next person is going stir crazy. :eyes


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

False


NP has a cup?bottle withing a hands reach probably empty


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

false

the NP has ben and jerry's in their freezer.


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

True


The person below me is over 30


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

the np is a dentist


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I have an ample supply of potatoes 

The next person wants to have a comet or asteroid named after them


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure, why not? :stu


NP has the COVID-19 virus and is under quarantine.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of.


The np likes spring and fall better than summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The next person is still trying to wake up. :yawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, I should be going to bed.


The next person recently ate pizza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP is stuck at home


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False


NP has gone fishing before


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

True when I was a kid
The next person stays up very late and wants to fix it


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

The next person is currently binge watching a show on Netflix.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False. Don't currently have Netflix, but I'm not currently binge watching anything atm anyway


The next person is hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person likes classic cars.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

False


The next person would kill someone for $1m if they were guaranteed to get away with it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np currently has COVID 19


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False a far as i know


The next poster hasn't ate food from a restaurant in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

The next person has gotten an autograph from a pro athlete.


----------



## Shjatyzu (Sep 24, 2018)

False.

The next person was in jail at least once in life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False, at least as a prisoner 



The next person likes dogs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure do

The next person can recite the alphabet backwards in under 5.8 seconds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person can play the piano.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

False.
NP has constipation


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

false

has no anxiety


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

False

Next person knows all the subfamilies not rats?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wat


The next individual wished they could tame rats, serpents, corvids, drakes, among other animals to complete a portable digital encyclopaedia as instructed by their regional professor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mostly false. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The next person has a crush on someone.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

true


the next person has played the game knock and run before (knocking on a front door and legging it for those who dont know)


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

True.

The next person has had a one night stand?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

False


The next person lives in the city


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

edge of one


The next person has pulled a mooner (show their arse), whilst travelling on a bus, to a load of people on the street ?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

No.

The next person has traveled outside of the USA?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

True 😄

The next person snores in their sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person woke up ready for the day.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

False.

The next person enjoys listening to death metal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False, though I do love metal music. 

The next person has a song stuck in their head.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

False, unless tinnitus counts.


The next person forgot to brush their teeth today.


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

False

The next person ate an apple today.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

True!


The next person has been on a cruise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

The next person has shaved their head completely bald at least once in their life.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False


The next person is related to somebody famous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False (as far as I know)

The next person likes the smell of raw potatoes?


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

False.

The next person sometimes listens to long form podcasts.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

False


The next person on a typical day, listens music or have it playing in the background for at least 1/4th of the time they are awake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True. Music is life! :boogie 

The next person below me has a video game console, but rarely plays it.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes been on 2 Cruise's. One to the Bahamas and one to Cuba. Good time.

The next person has been arrested?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person has a nice singing voice.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False
The next person has had surgery.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np does VooDoo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but not so much anymore since zombies seem to be played out. I am using black magic and science to raise the recently deceased in my laboratory.

NP has a healthy collection of knick knacks on display somewhere in their home,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person woke up bright-eyed and bushy-tailed.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

True

The next person has had Cancer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person likes zombie movies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP walks around their house in the nude.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person loves chocolate.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True

The next person still lives in the same town they were born in?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False.
The next person sleeps with a fan on.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP is a talented and gifted person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person is an oddball.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troo

Np lives in a rural area


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Suburban.

NP is addicted to something.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep...caffeine!!

The next person knows how to play the piano.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Nope


NP has never been to a pro sporting event


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person would like some pizza.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure.

NP has genital warts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

The next person is barefoot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP has the Covid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falsee *Achoo*

Np dislikes werking in Retail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP has seen Bigfoot and lived to tell about it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person has a fear of heights.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP takes some sort of medication.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

The next person woke up ready for the day.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True...as today is a holiday!


The next person has a bad habit that they want to quit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True


NP has lost a significant amount of weight lately.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

The next person is wearing a hat.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


The next person likes to cook.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

False, I have no idea how to cook.

NP loves to dumpster dive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False

NP has cloudy urine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

The next person can juggle.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


The next person is listening to music right now.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

True. Listening to Crystal Castles. 

NP was a Juggalo /Jugalette in High School.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no

NP has an above average IQ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

You ate pancakes today.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


The next person has annoying neighbors.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Unfortunately this one is true. :roll:x

NP thinks voting is overrated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

You are snacking on something.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep. 


The next person will be getting take out for dinner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not tonight.

NP needs glasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False 

Cats are better than dogs.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True


NP has more than one television in their home.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True

NP is one sandwich short of a Happy Meal


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

True

Np likes trains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

You are in need of a haircut.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


NP has a spastic colon.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


NP is going shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

You wish you had a super power.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

True. For my super power I choose the ability to talk to other humans (normally)!

NP hates bologna. Literal bologna. Not the figurative kind.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I actually like bologna.

NP collects something.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

You can use chopsticks.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


you have neat handwriting?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

You have read a book recently.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP is wealthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

You are a cat person.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


you like spicy foods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True 

You cooked today.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP has toenail fungus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


you are watching football today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True

You have an umbrella at home.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. One at home and one in the car.

NP is a master debater.


----------



## MercuryGal (Sep 29, 2020)

True

NP has a houseplant


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do indeed have a houseplant and it's name is Robert.

NP is so rebellious they painted their bedroom walls purple.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

False. 

NP steals other people's WIFI's


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.

NP has a fireplace in their home.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two of them.


NP is in a hotel room right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False

You own a stuffed animal.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several.

NP has regular bowel movements.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No. I wish.
Np is exhausted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Always.

NP collects coins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

NP likes smoothies?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

True. They're OK once in a while.

NP loves winter.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP likes ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

Next poster would watch a documentary about batteries.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is celebrating New Years Eve at home this year


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, I did.

NP likes to wear perfume or cologne?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.

NP likes watermellon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

NP cleans out their fingernail dirt with their keys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP has snow on the ground at their home.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP has cracked and eaten a coconut they found on the ground just because it was there and they could.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

False. I've never even cracked and opened a coconut, period.

NP can speak a language other than English?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP is a has tasted styrofoam just to say they did


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

True

NP has secretly disliked one of their friends.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP has gotten lost in the woods before.


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Yes, it was scary. I hate woods. 

NP has gone in to a shop and walked out without buying anything because of their anxiety.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP has been to Boston?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

False

NP have hijacked a car


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Never would I ever

NP has made a snow-angel in the snow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP likes to listen to pop music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...specifically 80’s and 90’s pop music.


NP is ordering pizza today


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe

NP is obese


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

NP is currently occupied with reading this post


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP did not watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

NP snarls when they are smiling


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True


NP is currently working from home.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

The next poster wants to ride a zebra


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False

NP had coffee today?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

True

Np wiggled their toes today ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP likes rap music?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


NP likes spicy food.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

True

NP has at least one games console?


----------



## Cassie (Feb 17, 2021)

No (I know, sad right?)

NP has a party trick?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False. 


NP has neat handwriting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False as false can be.

NP owns a petrified spider carcass.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


NP lives in a big city?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

False


Next person hates garlic.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP is a good cook.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False....really wish I was though!


NP has a food allergy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Possibly true

NP likes it when they eat green beans and they squeak against their teeth


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Possibly true

NP has changed a flat tire


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

NP has flattened an unflattened tire


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

True, if you blame me for running over a nail

NP has made a sand castle


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

True. Literally happened last week. 



Next person has once/often changed a tire, only to realize after they have done putting the screws back on, they forgot to put the tire cover back on along with it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP has been mugged


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP has a Worf mug


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP has a Quark's mug


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP hums the Big Red gum commercial jingle in the shower


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False... I hum the Juicy Fruit commercial jingle :teeth

NP has meet a celebrity


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

False.

NP has travelled to at least 5 countries.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP owns more than one vehicle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP is a picky eater.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Kind of true, I'm much better than I used to be

NP has a swimming pool in their backyard


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

What's a backyard?


NP trusts themselves


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.

NP is high on life


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I was but not right now...I will be again. Sometime.



NP considers themselves an artist


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False. 


NP has served on a jury.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> False.
> 
> NP has served on a jury.


I have served on a jury. Civil case just a car accident. No major criminal trial that would have been more interesting.

The next person has asked out a random stranger on a date and it has turned into a long term relationship?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP knows how to play a musical instrument


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is a American football fan


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

NP has discretely discharged a french fry fart in an extremely formal setting.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LOL...no!


NP subscribes to multiple streaming services.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> LOL...no!
> 
> NP subscribes to multiple streaming services.


Nope. Just Netflix.

Next person has fired a gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many times.

NP owns more than one computer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

NP has purchased a hoe at Ace Hardware


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope.

Next person enjoys gardening?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP wears a mask when driving in their car alone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True, but mainly because I'm not usually going far and I don't wanna mess around with taking it off and putting it back on and taking it off again and putting it back on again and on and on and on. It's just easier to leave it on.


The NP still watches Kissyfur


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False.

The NP has the madness over their March brackets... or something to that effect.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I used to really get into March Madness. Couldn't care less now.

NP lives in a large city.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False. It would depend but I am smack in the middle of two major cities so I don't consider the city I live in a large city I guess.


Has watched the show Supernatural.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP likes to go camping.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

True.


NP Meditates.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

True. I did meditate. Like 80 times or so, but it didn't worked out for me at all.

I didn't got the beneficial effects my friend did when meditating, he was doing it daily for years and said it was helping him a lot. Well, I guess not anybody can ''transcend space time''.

NP likes to swin.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^Haha I might be assuming but if you're referring to one of my poems with "transcend space and time" it was just to illustrate a feeling rather than an actuality.


Anyway,


True. In pools, not so much the ocean.


NP likes to dance.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP does yoga.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not lately, I did for a while and I liked it but social anxiety made it hard to continue going.


NP is a night owl.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Hoo Hoo... Yes, I am.

NP is a bad driver


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True...I don’t drive now and haven’t in years but for the small amount of time I did drive...I wasn’t very good at it.


NP has a messy bedroom.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very messy.


NP is obese.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Could stand to lose a few pounds but not obese.

The next person has had sex on the first date or first time they have meant someone?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False.


NP has been on a Jet Ski before.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

No, but I did get dragged along on my face while attempting to water ski one time.

NP has painted toenails


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No, not at this time.


NP drinks a lot of coffee.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Starcut83 said:


> ^Haha I might be assuming but if you're referring to one of my poems with "transcend space and time" it was just to illustrate a feeling rather than an actuality.


Oh I didn't know you were using this exact phrase in your poems. :smile2:I was thinking of it as a feeling too, I was told that by meditating you gotta feel that you are ''here'' and ''now'', that you let go of your past (depression) and your anxieties (the future) and live only in the present.



Citrine79 said:


> NP drinks a lot of coffee.


How did you know ? I used to drink almost 2 liters of coffee daily.

NP hates to wear socks.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Oh I didn't know you were using this exact phrase in your poems. :smile2:I was thinking of it as a feeling too, I was told that by meditating you gotta feel that you are ''here'' and ''now'', that you let go of your past (depression) and your anxieties (the future) and live only in the present.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> NP drinks a lot of vodka.


That's the basic idea.  It sort of eases you into the here and now, yeah, it's sort of a byproduct of the act of meditating.

Nope, no alcohol for me.

NP is an early riser.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


NP lives on a busy street.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

True. Thankfully I can't hear the street from my apartment, it's nice and quite where I'm at.


NP likes to use Essential Oils (Aromatherapy)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

True, a little bit. I like to diffuse lavender at bedtime sometimes. 

NP is left handed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP brings a bowtie to a derby hat fight.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


NP is wearing jewlery of some kind right now.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP speaks more than three languages.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False

NP is an only child.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

True.

NP hates talking on the phone.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

True.

NP is friends with one of their neighbors.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP can play Bohemian Rhapsody on the kazoo


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sadly, false

NP has been chased by a wild animal.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False.

NP can cook a decent meal.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False....want to learn though, sick of takeout.


NP has been on a cruise ship.


----------



## Shydragon221 (Mar 30, 2021)

Citrine79 said:


> False....want to learn though, sick of takeout.
> 
> 
> NP has been on a cruise ship.


False

The person below me will one day be the best scout leader in the neighbourhood


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP's mouth is presently really happy because of Twizzlers


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

True. In the sense that I cracked a smile while reading the question which reached its full when I got to the word Twizzlers.

NP chews gum often.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False.
NP is a night owl.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

True.

NP has an iPod.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kinda true if you count any MP3 player as an iPod. Otherwise, falsetto 

NP has a different toothbrush for every day of the week


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP's mating call sounds like a whistling tea kettle


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

lol False.

If man colonized another planet NP would want to stay on earth.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

True

NP bought a new Cadillac converter for their car and was disappointed when it didn't convert their old jalopy into a Cadillac


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False. I can't drive (sadly), and that reference is too American for me to understand really.

You own a hand mirror (as opposed to one on the wall or table), to use for shaving or hair brushing?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, I actually have both a hand mirror and a real mirror I use at different times.

NP likes to chew gum?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False, but I chew breath mints compulsively.
NP is watching TV right now.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

BTW, I only usually chew sugar-free mints after eating, before chewing gum and brushing my teeth.

False, I'm listening to internet radio (talk from South Korea, currently).

You wanted to be in the choir at school, but sadly got rejected for not having a good enough singing voice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP secretly wants a horse for Christmas.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False

NP is going to stalk my profile hehe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False


NP is waiting for a package to be delivered.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False 

NP likes to ride their bike.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

True
NP enjoys thunderstorms


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.

NP is a cat person


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP is good at math.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False
NP has worked in a store


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False

Np is a dog person.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.

NP had pets as a child.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP played a musical instrument when they were in school.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.

NP has an older brother.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

True
NP has a younger sister


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

False

Next person has is an aunt or uncle.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


NP has long fingernails right now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP has a pet snake named Gerald


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP has over 20 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True


NP owns a bicycle.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

True. 
NP has a dog.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP is good at playing poker.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.

NP bites their nails.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

NP wears a toboggan hat everywhere even in the Summer.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False 

NP doesn't celebrate their birthday.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

False
NP enjoys gardening


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.
NP likes to cook.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP likes to shop online.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True

NP is a vegetarian?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

False.

NP likes to eat raw meat ?.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

False!

NP likes ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True!


NP is good at baking.


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

no

np is a musician


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP is going on vacation this summer?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False.
NP is usually grumpy in the morning.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

False 

NP likes watching horror films


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

False-ish. Sometimes they're funny to watch with someone who's jumpy, though. 

NP has never seen the ocean.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

False.

Next person has swam in a natural body of water.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


NP lives outside of the United States.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

True. 
NP is the oldest sibling.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

True

NP lives in the city


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False…about 15 minutes or so away from it.


NP has long hair?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Bald.

NP likes to window shop for high quality pogo sticks?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
NP has a youtube channel.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP has a messy bedroom.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

True.

NP is usually happy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP has a gym membership.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

False

NP is asleep reading this and will respond somehow


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


NP visits the library often.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

False. 
NP is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

True. 
Next person knows their Myers-Briggs type.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

True but I deffo think I was mistyped lol 😆

NP is good at ice skating ⛸


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
NP had their wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Still got one

NP wears glasses


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, 

NP has a pet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. 🐈

NP has had the Covid jab.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True.
NP is constantly horny.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

True.

NP has read the Count of Mounte Cristo


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

True.
NP likes redheads


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep. Pretty cute.

The next person has eaten a salad at some point today.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


The next person is going to have a package delivered today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

The NP has dreams about friendly crayfish.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False...does remind me how every now and then I come across one walking in the parking lot where I live...no idea how they get there, I live by a marina but it's not that close...

NP likes rainy days.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

True.


NP has a gym membership.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Feb 16, 2019)

No, I workout at home.😄

NP really enjoys spicy foods.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really..... can't enjoy it as much if it's too spicy

Np dips pickles in kool aid


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck. No.

NP is a porn addict.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP likes to go camping.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, but not been practicing it much


the next person lives somewhere where it's noisy at night


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False…my street is pretty quiet.


NP likes to bake.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I don't really have the skills for that. Wish I did!

You find all sparkling water very refreshing, and often drink it?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Not really, it makes my brain hurt :<

NP has made friends with a wild animal(please say yes).


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't think handling them counts as making friends with them(sorry to disappoint).

Next poster flosses their teeth as recommended by their dentist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False. I haven't been to a dentist since the 90s.

NP eats scrambled eggs for Thanksgiving


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…but would not be opposed to doing so.


NP has neat handwriting.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

False, my sister told me that I write insanely huge letters, and I am pretty sure my handwriting looks extremely crooked.

Next poster has a fear of something that is not proven to exist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False. If it is in my mind it exists even if it exists nowhere else. 


NP has a favorite paintbrush that they have had for 20 years.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No but I have a t-shirt that got white paint on it, that I've had for at least 10

NP broke at least one of their New Year's resolutions


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

I just worked out what np means I learn something new everyday 
yes I have failed all of them 
*np* What is the weirdest lie you ever told to someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That I'm normal

NP has toenail fungus


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Eww, I hope not 

NP still has one old-fashioned ball mouse connected to a desktop PC (don't know if I'll keep it in use, nearly all my numerous mice are optical or laser)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

False. I've never owned a PC just laptops and tablets.

NP is wealthy.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

False. Not enough.

Next poster likes to secretly dance and/or sing to their favorite tunes when they're home alone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False 

NP watches documentaries about rice weevils


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP is going out to eat today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP eats peanut butter sandwiches made with cornbread?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP is a real good dancer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP subscribes to more than one streaming service.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazon Prime is all.

NP is a college graduate.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

False.

Next poster's life revolved around potatoes at one point.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP is morbidly obese


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

Yes. 
NP has an addiction.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hmm, maybe? I'm quitting smoking, so it's an addiction coming to an end soon.

NP loves animals


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True. I love animals but am currently petless. I want some pets but will wait until I move to a new place.

NP likes to fish.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


NP likes to attend football games.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

NP is annoyed by the sound of weed eaters?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Probably not as much as other people. So I guess it is a false.

Next poster is a connoisseur of some kind.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My body is a connoisseur of water. I'd say false though.

NP drinks energy drinks.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once in awhile, only the sugar-free ones.

NP is a loner.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I used to think I was, now I'm seeing I can be by myself or with others just as easily. I do enjoy my alone time for a while each day though.

NP favorite food is Pizza.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…actually not big on it at all.


NP is active on social media.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not for me. I hope I never have to if I ever needed to for any reason like if I ended up making music. I'll see how I do at it.

NP is trying to quit something.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sort of…not outright quit but need to cut way down on both caffeine and twitter.


NP has a messy bedroom.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

True. I have a lot of clutter.

NP likes Autumn.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, it's a beautiful time of year.

NP has a go to activity that helps clear their mind when stressed.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


NP has served on a jury.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP has a healthy liver


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Last I checked

NP has played D&D


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

NP is a football fan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

NP has a car with no spare tire.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False…I don’t drive.


NP has a gym membership.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL 🤣 Nope

NP is American


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

True. 

NP is an AI simulation.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

False. 

NP favorite taco meat is carnitas.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea what that is.

NP has a goldfish named Taco


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False.

NP has a taco named Goldfish.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

NP used to play football in high school


----------



## Rundleton (4 mo ago)

False

NP once got lost in the woods.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I've come close.

NP is a basketball fan.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


NP is a picky eater.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Somewhat. 

NP has a spaniel named Reginald?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


NP has one or more brands they are loyal to.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

False. I just get the cheapest usually the store brand.

NP once got stuck on the side of the road with a broken-down car.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

More than once. Not fun.

NP has shopped at a thrift store.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

True. Once or twice. 

NP has shopped at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

NP is well-liked by all who know them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I despise anyone who doesn't have the common sense to dislike me.

The next person refuses to read the directions before starting something.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

False. I usually read the first bit of the directions, get bored with that then just try to build the thing, get confused, re-read the first bit of the directions again, take the thing apart cause I did it wrong, put it back together, get lost again, read the rest of the directions, finally finish. So the least efficient way possible.

NP is 'bout to bust a move.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Like nobody's watching.

NP doesn't have a favorite color.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False. Mine is currently blue (though green is close)

NP always wears a hat


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False.

NP always wears a hairnet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never worn one, but I do wear baseball caps often.

NP likes seafood.


----------



## Dustii (Sep 18, 2021)

Hates seafood.

NP has an animal as their avatar.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!

NP posts pictures of their feet on the internet.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


NP likes to use the self-checkout lines at the store.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

False

NP has owned a purple vehicle at least once


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP has an annoying habit of referring to themselves in the third person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Not that I know of.

NP wags his tail when he's happy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know about that, but I've always wanted to wag a finger at somebody but not sure I know the proper etiquette .

The next person wears pajamas to bed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I wore them as a kid. Now, I wear my undies or sleep naked.

NP is over 6 feet tall?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

NP plays the sound of a lawn mower in the background when they have nothing better to do?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

NP's initials actually are NP.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

False

NP has a Nintendo Switch


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP owns several computers


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

False

Np loves bunnies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They're OK

NP is lazy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes!!!


NP has a celebrity crush.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False

NP owns a sewing machine?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

NP wears glasses.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Yes

NP is a wonderful person


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't think so, we all have faults.

Next poster has more than one fully-sized fridge running in their household.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

False.

Next poster has a mini fridge.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

False.


NP has a gym membership.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

NP owns more than one vehicle.


----------

